# Sticky  [ROM GUIDE] How to Flash Install Android 6.0.1/5.x.x/4.4.x HP TouchPad Roms



## RolandDeschain79

*Hello and welcome to the full How to Update/Install Android 4.2, 4.3 and 4.4.2 Builds on the HP TouchPad.*

*Additional resources:*

*XDA Version of this thread here:*

*[ROM GUIDE] How to install Android on the HP TouchPad "The Easy Way"*
*[ROM GUIDE] How to install Android 4.4.2 Data Media builds on the HP TouchPad*
*[ROM GUIDE]How to use the TouchPad Toolbox to install Android "The Super Easy Way"(Both DM and Non DM)*

_How to Flash Install Android 6.0.1/5.x.x/4.4x Builds on the HP TouchPad(Data Media)_
_Note(Important):_ If you have not installed Android before or are using a version older than 4.4.4(CM11), then start by using the Super Easy Way guide here. My guide will teach you everything you need to know about using Jcsullins TPtoolbox to install a variety of Android 5.x.x/4.4x(CM12.1/CM11) Roms. The TPtoolbox is a dynamic tool and gives us the option to remove, restore or keep the tablets original OS WebOS. The guide on this page will instruct you in updating and installing Roms by flashing them through recovery. This is how you can install and update the latest Evervolv nightly Marshmallow 6.0.1 builds.

_How can I check my current Android version and System Partition size?_
-Get the free app,Quick System Info PRO, to check the size of your partitions and remaining free space. 
-Check your version of Android by going to settings/About Tablet/Android Version.

_How to make a Nandroid backup:_
I highly recommend you make a Nandroid backup after installing and setting up Android on your HP TouchPad. This perfectly preserves your current configuration and can easily be restored through CWM, Philz CWM, or TWRP Recovery.

_Click here to watch the How to make a Nandroid backup Video:_

_Clean install:_
_"Clean installing"_ a Rom means you format 3 basic partitions, system, data and cache before flashing the Rom and gapps package. This erases all user data and ensures a smooth install. 
When updating your version of Android its recommended to do a clean install. You can do this by either using TPtoolbox to install android with your chosen files placed in the ttinstall folder or by flashing the Rom and Gapps package directly using your recovery (CWM, Philz CWM, or TWRP).

_How to do a clean install with the TPtoolbox:_
After installing a data media Rom you can do a clean install of another Rom listed in the guide by again using the TPtoolbox. Return to step 5  and install a different Rom. The TPtoolbox will wipe the system, data and cache partitions/volumes and do a clean install, WebOS will not be changed. Your apps and user data will be lost but your media content on the SDcard1 remains the same. If you wish to completely remove WebOS, Android and all data on the device return to step 5 A) and do a complete data reset.

_How to do a clean install from Recovery:_
Reboot into recovery (CWM, Philz CWM, or TWRP) to Format/Wipe the system data and the cache partitions. You will find a full step by step instructional video below. First choose an Android 4.4.x or 5.0.x Rom and Gapps package from the detailed guide. Next transfer the two .zip files to your Android device with the USB or directly download them. Watch the how to update video below for step by step instructions. Note that you must have the correct Gapps package for your version of Android or you may experience errors or missing apps like the Play Store.

_Clean install Step Summary:_
-Reboot in recovery
-Select "Wipe Data/Factory Reset", choose "Yes delete all user data"(CWM) or "Clean install a New Rom"(Philz CWM)
-Select "Install Zip", "Choose zip from /sdcard", Locate and select your ROM, then choose "yes install CM-XX-"
-Select "Install Zip", "Choose zip from /sdcard", Locate and select your Gapps package, then choose "yes install gapps-xx-"
-Once complete select "Reboot system Now" to reboot into android.

_How to Clean Install Android from CWM recovery Video_






_How to clean Install Android from Philz CWM recovery Video_






_Note(Optional):_ After a clean install you can attempt to use CWM, Philz CWM, or TWRP recovery to advanced restore the data Partition from a backup. This will restore your Android apps and users data but could cause errors, so its considered an optional step. Click here to learn how to do an advanced restore after a clean install with CWM:

_Clean install Step Summary with Advanced restore:_
-Reboot in recovery
-Select "Wipe Cache Partition", choose "Yes - Wipe Cache"
-Select "Advanced", choose "Wipe Dalvik Cache", "Yes - Wipe Dalvik Cache"
-Select "Install Zip", "Choose zip from /sdcard", Locate and select your ROM, then choose "yes install CM- XX-"
-Select "Backup and Restore", "Custom Restore from /sdcard", Restore just the data partition "Start Custom Restore Job"
-Once complete select "Reboot system Now" to reboot into android.

_Dirty Flash: _
_"Dirty Flashing"_ a Rom involves formatting the system & cache partitions before the install. This preserves your user data and setup, all your apps and system layout will remain the same. However dirty flashing incompatible Roms could cause boot loops or errors, if this happens you'll need to do a clean install or restore a Nandroid backup(See Troubleshooting section).

-Dirty flash installs are only recommended when updating the same or similar Rom. If nightly builds are available, updating in this manner would be acceptable. Going from one CM11 nightly Rom to another is generally recommended but if you wish to change your type of Rom or version of Android a clean install would be best to avoid issues. Download your selected Rom and gapps zips and flash them through your chosen recovery. Don't forget to wipe your caches.

_Click here to watch a video clip of a dirty flash with CWM._.

_Dirty Flash install Step Summary:_
-Reboot in recovery
-Select "Wipe Cache Partition", choose "Yes - Wipe Cache"
-Select "Advanced", choose "Wipe Dalvik Cache", "Yes - Wipe Dalvik Cache"
-Select "Install Zip", "Choose zip from /sdcard", Locate and select your ROM, then choose "yes install CM- XX-"
-Once complete select "Reboot system Now" to reboot into android.

_Rom Guide and Videos:_
Select _One of each_, Rom and Gapps .zip files to download and install from CWM, Philz CWM or TWRP recovery:
Or
Select _One of each_, Rom, Recovery, Gapps, .zip files to download and install with the TPtoolbox:
-Scroll down to see the supported Rom, Gapps and Recovery files available for the HP Touchpad.
-Each Rom requires a corresponding Gapps package for its version of Android. 4.4.x Roms need 4.4 Gapps, or 5.0.x. Roms need 5.0 Gapps.
-Each Rom has notes about its details and a rating for the battery drain during deep sleep.
-Three recovery types are available to choose from; each does the same tasks but the interface is different, CWM, Philz CWM, TWRP.
-I prefer the Philz CWM but its personal preference, unless otherwise specified. 
-Check the Rom Developers thread for their recommended Recovery file downloads.

_Which Rom should I choose?_
-Currently the Android 4.4.x Kitkat Roms are the most mature, stable and fully functional. I would recommend them as your daily driver. 
-Android 5.x.x Lollipop Roms are in developmental but aren't as fully functional as 4.4.x Roms. The battery life is shorter, the camera is currently broken and Bluetooth is less stable. 
-The latest Android 5.1.x Lollipop Roms roms and/or gapps packages may not be fully compatible with the current TPtoobox version42 and may need to be installed by flashing through recovery using Flintmans TWRP. 
-It takes several months after the initial release of a new android version for it to become mature and stable. Please see the developers threads for the latest details about their Roms, Happy Flashing.

_Recommended default setup:_
_cm-11-20150113-SNAPSHOT-jcsullins-tenderloin
Philz-CWM-jcs-dm-tenderloin-20140612
gapps-kk-20140105.zip _

_Data Media Recoveries Download:_



_Download Philz Touch CWM Recovery:_
Philz-CWM-jcs-dm-tenderloin-20140612 via mediafire:
Philz-CWM-jcs-dm-tenderloin-20140612 via androidfilehost:

_Download TWRP Touch Recovery:_
TWRP-jcs-dm-tenderloin-20140612b via mediafire:
TWRP-jcs-dm-tenderloin-20140612b via androidfilehost:
_Download flintman's Dec. 23, 2014 build of TWRP (DM):_

_Download Traditional Non-Touch CWM Recovery:_
CWM-jcs-dm-tenderloin-20141231 via mediafire:
CWM-jcs-dm-tenderloin-20141231 via androidfilehost:

_Android 6.x Marshmallow Data Media Rom Guide and Links:_

_[ROM] Evervolv | 6.0.0p1 [AOSP Marshmallow 6.0.1] [3.4 kernel] [nightlies] With DM_





_6.0.x Gapps Downloads:_
_Android 6.0.x Base Gapps_
_Android 6.0.x Gapps_

_Android 5.1.x Lollipop Data Media Rom Guide and Links:_

_[ROM] [5.1.x] [CyanogenMod 12.1 by Jcsullins] [DM]_
_Rom Details:_ Low to medium battery drain (-6mA to -20mA), h/w video, Audio, Camera, Bluetooth. 
_-Note:_ use this TWRP-jcs-dm-tenderloin-20140612b recovery

_[ROM] Evervolv | 5.0.0p1 [AOSP Lollipop 5.1.1] [3.4 kernel] [TESTING] With DM

[ROM][OFFICIAL][Lollipop 5.1][TENDERLOIN] PAC-ROM LP-MR1 Beta-1

[ROM] [EXPERIMENTAL] [Lollipop] [5.1] CyanogenMod 12.1 nightlies [3.0 kernel]_

_5.1.x Gapps Downloads:
gapps-511-base-20160120-1-signed.zip_

_Android 5.0.x Lollipop Data Media Rom Guide and Links:_

_[ROM][OFFICIAL][Lollipop 5.0][TENDERLOIN] PAC-ROM LP Beta-1_

_[ROM][UNOFFICIAL][5.0.2][3.4 Kernel] CyanogenMod 12.0 Nightlies (tenderloin)_

_[ROM] [NIGHTLY] [Lollipop] [5.0] CyanogenMod 12.0 nightlies [3.0 kernel]_

_[ROM] Evervolv | 5.0.0p1 [AOSP 5.0] [3.4 kernel] [PREVIEW] With /data/media_

_5.0.x Gapps Downloads:_
_Milaqs 5.0 CM12 Gapps_
_Android 5.0 CM12 Gapps:_

_Android 4.4.x Kitkat Data Media Rom Guide and Links:_

_[ROM] [4.4.4][3.0 Kernel][CyanogenMod 11 by Jcsullins] [DM] By Jcsullins__(Roland Recommended)_
_Rom Details:_ Low to medium battery drain (-5mA to -20mA), h/w video, Audio, Camera, Bluetooth, Inverted volume controls, Performance OC tab. 
_Note:_This Rom can see both SDcards
_Click Here to watch the [ROM] [4.4.4][3.0 Kernel][CyanogenMod 11 by Jcsullins] [DM] video:_

_[ROM] [NIGHTLY] [KitKat] [4.4.4] CyanogenMod 11.0 nightlies [3.0 Kernel] By Milaq__(Roland Recommended)_

_Rom Details:_ Low to medium battery drain (-5mA to -20mA), h/w video, Audio, Camera, Bluetooth, Inverted volume controls, Performance OC tab, Milaq Update app. 
_Note:_This Rom still gets regular updates 
_Note:_ Automated Milaq updater app (downloads and installs new builds for you)
_Note:_Increased default CPU clock from 1188Mhz-1512Mhz,

_[ROM][OFFICIAL][KitKat 4.4.4][TENDERLOIN] PAC-man KK RELEASE [DEV] By Shumash__(Roland Recommended 4 Gamers)_
_Note:_ Kernel 3.0 and 3.4 builds are available
_Kernel 3.0:_ Low to medium battery drain(-5mA to -20mA), Antutu Score=12000+ 
_Kernel 3.4:_ Medium battery drain (-30mA to -60mA), Antutu Score=13000+ 
_Rom Details:_ h/w video, Audio, Camera, Bluetooth, Inverted volume controls, PAC Console (OTA updates), PAC Performance settings (overclocking), Increased 2D & 3D GPU clocks up to 320Mhz, Increased default CPU clock from 1188Mhz-1512Mhz, overclocks up to 1782Mhz(3.4 Kernel), 1890Mhz(3.0 Kernel) Great for Gamers.
_Note:_ The Pac Performance app is missing from newer builds install the free Kernel Adiutor app here
_Note:_Using the lock screen may cause SOD(sleep-of-death), disable it by going to Settings->Security->Screen Security->screen lock=none.
_Note:_Hold down power and home together if the screen is black(SOD) and you need to reboot.
_Note:_This Rom can see both SDcards
_Click Here to watch the [ROM][OFFICIAL][KitKat 4.4.4][TENDERLOIN] PAC-man KK RELEASE [DEV] video:_

_[ROM] Evervolv | 4.0.0p1 [AOSP 4.4.2] [3.4 kernel] [Nightlies] With /data/media By Flintman_
_Rom Details:_ Medium battery drain drain(-20mA to -30mA), h/w video, Audio, Camera, Bluetooth, Automated Updater
_Note:_This Rom can see both SDcards

_[ROM] [Tenderloin] [4.4.4] [DATA/MEDIA] TeamEOS - The Revival || Nightlies By Team EOS_
_Rom Details:_Low to medium battery drain (-5mA to -20mA), h/w video, Audio, Bluetooth, No Camera
_Note:_If you can't connect the USB in Win7/8.1 go to settings/Developer options/USB debugging and (Uncheck the box)
_Note:_ Enable the developers tab by going to "About tablet" and clicking on the "Build number" 7 times.
_Click Here to watch the [ROM] [Tenderloin] [4.4.4] [DATA/MEDIA] TeamEOS - The Revival || Nightlies video:_

_[ROM] [UNOFFICIAL][4.4.2][3.4 Kernel] CyanogenMod 11.0 Nightlies By Invisiblek_
_Rom Details:_ Medium battery drain (-20mA to -40mA), h/w video, Audio, Camera, Bluetooth, Inverted volume controls, Performance OC tab.

_[ROM] [AOKP 4.4.2 kitkat][Kernel3.0] for the HP Touchpad By Sixohtew_
_Rom Details:_ Low battery drain (-5mA to -20mA), h/w video, Audio, Camera, Bluetooth, Inverted volume controls, Full screen (No nav bar) 
_Note:_To add the navigation bar got to settings/ROM Control/(Swipe left)navigation bar/settings/Enable navigation bar(Check the box)
_Note:_If you can't connect the USB in Win7/8.1 go to settings/Developer options/USB debugging and (Uncheck the box)
_Click Here to watch the [ROM] [AOKP 4.4.2 kitkat][Kernel3.0] video:_

_4.4.x Gapps Downloads:_

gapps-kk-20140105.zip

_Extras:_
Mpgrimm2 Dev-Host backup files
Mpgrimm2 Dev-Host backup files*mirror
Flashable.zip file to change the partition size to 512MB
CWM6 tenderloin-20121215:
Nexus 7 Camera Launcher:
moboot_038-tenderloin.zip
WebOS Doctor 3.0.5
tpdebrick-v004.zip
moboot_0.3.5.zip
ACMEInstaller3

*Optional Patches, Tweaks, and Customization's (Not included):*



Spoiler



*(Optional)Add flash Support for Android:*

Official flash support for Android was removed after CM9(Android 4.0.2).

You can add support back by installing the flash apk file and using a supported Web Browser.

Watch this instructional video here How to Install the Adobe Flash Player on Any Android Device 2.3-4.3.1 

Main Adobe Flash Player Archive Download Archive

Note:Android 4.4.2 Kitkat users will need to install the hacked flash player and use the Dolphin browser with the jet pack plugin.

Download Adobe Flash Player apk for android 4.4.2 Kitkat Here:

Install the The Dolphin browserHere:

Install the Dolphin browser Jetpack Plugin here:

*(Optional)Add Support for Netfix with Newer versions of Android CM10-CM11:*

[XDA Thread]Run current Netflix on CM10 & 11 Xposed Framework module

*Battery saving Tips*

*A)Turning off "network location services" might help to improve overall battery drain and longevity.*

-Settings/location access/ access to my location set to off
-You may wish to monitor your battery drain history during sleep.
-Install the the free app Battery Monitor Widget:
-To setup the Battery Calibration correctly for the HP TouchPad,
-go to BMW settings/calibration/Battery capacity/ and set it to either 6300 (F29C) or 5800 (S29C) and tap OK
-Note* See the Battery p/n # on the original packaging.
*Or*
You can also use Cool-Tools to monitor your battery drain in real time.
-Watch the instructional video Here.

Note:Flashing the A6 firmware will ensure your battery has a long healthy life.

*B)Reducing the screen brightness can result in big savings on battery life:*

-By installing a free app called RootDim you can lock the brightness at lower levels than android normally allows.

Click Here to watch the How to use RootDim video:

Click Here for the Play Store link to the Root Dim app:

*C)Removing adds to improve battery life and browser speed:*

-By installing the free app Ad Away, you can remove adds from android apps and web browsers.

-Add blocking software has been removed from the Play Store but can still be installed with an apk file.

-If you do not know how to install apk files, then watch this video about installing flash to learn how(Click Here):

Click Here to watch the how to use Ad Away video:

Click here to download the free Ad Away apk file: 

*(Optional) Updated CWM(6.0.2.8) and TWRP(2.6.3.0) Recovery flashable .zips:*

iMarck90 has packaged the latest (Non Data Media) CWM6 and TWRP recoverys into flashable zips. Download the latest version of CWM and TWRP then flash it through your current recovery to install them:

*Recovery Download:*

*TWRP 2.6.3.0*

*ClockworkMOD 6.0.2.8*

*(Optional) Additional ACMEInstaller versions by iMarck90:*

iMarck90 has modified the ACMEInstaller to work with TWRP and Milaqs CM builds. Checkout his thread below for full details and instructions.

*Note:* Milaqs CM10.2 builds requires additional partition changes and the installation of the Data media CWM. Full install information is covered in my How to update/upgrade Android thread here:

*ACMEInstaller4 [Testing] and other things..*

*(Optional) Roland's Custom HP TouchPad Boot Animations:*
*[Boot Animation] Roland's HP TouchPad Custom Boot Videos (XDA Thread)*
A variety of fun Boot Animations to enhance your TouchPad Boot experience here:



*Troubleshooting:*
*Notes, Fixes and Tweaks(Important):*
*Note:*The following are Solutions for the most Frequently asked questions and problems.


Spoiler



1)1)If the WiFi turns off in Sleep/suspend mode while set to on, then uncheck WiFi optimization.

Note:Turning off "WiFi optimization" might help to improve WiFi functionality.

note:Turning WiFi off during sleep saves extra battery life.
-Settings/WiFi/3 Dots/Advanced/WiFi optimization (uncheck)
-In Shumash's Schizoid build you can find it @ RomControl/General

2)If the HP TouchPad isn't charging do the following. If MTP is already checked,then uncheck and recheck the option.
-To Enable MTP mode, Go to settings/storage, look for the three dots in the upper right hand corner of the screen, tap computer connection, make sure there is a check next to MTP.
-This will enable the TouchPad to transfer files and charge using the USB cable.

3)If your Touchpad skips moboot and boots right into Android, then do the following:
-Hold the home key while booting to force moboot to display the Menu.
-To fix this problem use a Rooted File explorer, like X-plore, to delete the moboot.next file located @ Root/Boot/
-This problem is often caused by using the CyBoot app in WebOS.

4)Turning off "network location services" might help to improve overall battery drain and longevity.
-Settings/location access/ access to my location set to off
-You may wish to monitor your battery drain history during sleep.
-Install the the free app Battery Monitor Widget:
-To setup the Battery Calibration correctly for the HP TouchPad,
-go to BMW settings/calibration/Battery capacity/ and set it to either 6300 (F29C) or 5800 (S29C) and tap OK
-Note* See the Battery p/n # on the original packaging.
*Or*
You can also use Cool-Tools to monitor your battery drain in real time.
-Watch the instructional video Here.
Note:Flashing the A6 firmware will ensure your battery has a long healthy life.

5)You can enable additional reboot options like recovery by enabling Developer options.
-Go to Settings/About Tablet/ Tap on "Build number" 7 times.
-A new menu will appear in the Settings/About Tablet/Developer options/ tab on the left.
-Check "Advanced reboot" to get the Recovery/Boot loader options.

6) When installing Roms and .zips with the ACMEInstaller, you may need to add "update-" to the beginning of the file names or they won't flash correctly. Like so "update-cm-10-20131019-UNOFFICIAL-tenderloin.zip"

7)If Moboot is displaying multiple Rom or recovery names that you are not currently using, then do the following.
-With a rooted File explorer go to root/boot/ and delete the unwanted uImage.( X) file to remove the entry from Moboot.
-Here you can also change the default boot option by editing the moboot.default as text.
-Also you can change the default recovery option by editing android.default.recovery

8)If you are unable to find the Play Store after you install CyanogenMod, then you will need to reflash your gapps package. Click Here for the how to video!

9)If you are unable to find the camera app install this Nexus 7 Camera Launcher:
-This will also make the camera preview full screen.

10)Use this free app "4.2 Multiple User Enabler Root" to enable multi-user functionality.
-You can also use the terminal emulator to enable it too, see VFF instructions here.



*Bricking, Boot Loop, Help & Fixes(Important):*



Spoiler



*If your HP TouchPad is stuck in a boot loop or not responding:*
-Hold down the Power and Home buttons together for 30sec to force the TouchPad to Reboot.
-Hold down the Power button and click the Home key 14 times.

-If you're stuck in a boot loop restore a back or do a fresh install, U4-UuzlFgGs[/MEDIA]]Click here for a how to Video:

-Dirty flashing older builds (CM9/CM10) over newer builds (CM10.1/CM10.2) will result in Boot loops.

-If this happens use your backup or do a fresh install, U4-UuzlFgGs[/MEDIA]]Click here for a how to Video:
-Doing an install with ACMEInstaller can sometimes result in a boot loop. Use a backup or flash the Rom and Gapps package through CWM or TWRP.

*If your TouchPad seems bricked and won't turn on:*
-If your battery has been fully drained, then you may need to leave it charging for a full day.
-When the battery is fully drained it can take the TouchPad a longtime to reach even the lowest battery level.
-The USB cable does not transfer enough power to effectively charge the tablet. You must use the wall plug when charging the HP TouchPad.

-After charging the HP TouchPad for a full day try holding down, home + power + volume down for 30+ seconds.

-If the tablet does not turn on after the previous steps it may be bricked and you will need to run the TPDebrick procedure found in the thread below:

*Developer Jcsullins has posted a thread "TPDebrick v0.4" dedicated to helping people with bricked HP TouchPads(Important):*
Note* All debricking questions should be posted here!

*-**Warning:* Certain TouchPads can become "Bricked" if you let the battery drain to zero.
-*Installing one of these free apps could solve the **problem and save you time.*
-AutomateIt, Play Store Link- What to do: New Rule/Trigger Battery level(Below 20%)/Action/Shutdown//save.
Or
-Llama, PLay Store Link- Location Profiles:Event tab choose + (at the bottom of the screen) Add condition (battery Level Below 20%) Actions (turn off phone)

*If you ran the WebOS doctor but it got stuck at 8-12% follow the instructions in the threads below:*

The Official Fix your TouchPad ( 8-12% stopped, No SD, Opps reformat, $&^#[email protected]&# crap....) thread.(Rootzwiki)

The Official Fix your TouchPad ( 8-12% stopped, No SD, Opps reformat, $&^#[email protected]&# crap....) thread.(CM)

Touchpad Backup with QPST -- need this for unbricking:

*Fixes for SDCARD issues for all versions of CyanogenMod*:
-Download a flashable.zip to increase the size of your internal storage.

*How to Change the DPI settings:*
-If your home screen looks a little off then you may wish to change the DPI/LCD density.

*Note:* Setting the DPI to something other than 160 or 120 can cause compatibility issues with the Google Play Store. If you are unable to download and install apps then change the DPI to 160 or 120.
You can change the DPI settings either by using a free LCD app or by editing the build prop. The two apps below will do the job.

Resolution change / Density, DPI Play Store Link:
or
Try editing the build prop with an easy to use free app.
Build.prop Editor, Play Store Link:



*How and when to Use the WebOS Doctor **(Important):*



Spoiler



*Q: What's the WebOS Doctor and when should I use it?*

*Click Here to Watch the WebOS Doctor Instructional video:*

The WebOS Doctor is a program that has two main functions for HP TouchPad users. It can either update your version of WebOS or fix problems with a damaged WebOS by completely reinstalling it. If WebOS no longer boots or apps and preware have stopped working correctly, then you will need to resinstall WebOS with the Doctor. A failed or interrupted attempt at changing the partition sizes with WebOS preware app Tailor may cause these problems. To check what version of WebOS is currently installed go to Launcher(Up Arrow)/Settings/Device Info/ Version

*Note(Important):* You *MUST* uninstall Android before running the WebOS doctor. Failing to remove Android before running the Doctor can result in the process becoming stuck at 8-12% and potentially bricking the device. If you are currently stuck visit the thread below for information about fixing the problem. If you're unable to use the tablet at all follow the instructions in Jcsullins TPDebrick thread.

The Official Fix your TouchPad ( 8-12% stopped, No SD, Opps reformat, $&^#[email protected]&# crap....) thread.(Rootzwiki)

The Official Fix your TouchPad ( 8-12% stopped, No SD, Opps reformat, $&^#[email protected]&# crap....) thread.(CM)

TPDebrick v004 - Jcsullins dedicated thread for fixing Bricked TouchPads:

*Note(Important):* Running the Doctor will completely wipe all personal information, applications and preware from the TouchPad. Media like music and movies will not be affected. However I would recommend backing your important files to PC, before running the Doctor.

*Note(Important):* In order to install apps from the WebOS store you will need to get the Root Certificate fix for WebOS cloud services.

[Video+Guide] HP TouchPad Root Certificate fix for WebOS cloud services

*How to run the WebOS Doctor:*

1) Install Java

-Java must be installed in order for the TouchPad to communicate with your PC.

2) You *MUST* completely uninstall Android from the HP TouchPad before running the WebOS doctor. Remove Android by running the ACMEUinstaller2. Watch the following video for full uninstall instructions.

How to Uninstall Android or CyanogenMod on the HP TouchPad (All versions)

3) Download the latest 3.0.5 WebOS doctor application to your PC, place the file in an easy to find location. If upgrading you can check your current version from WebOS by going to Launcher(Up Arrow)/Settings/Device Info/ Version.

WebOS Doctor 3.0.0 to 3.0.5 Official Links

4) Put the tablet into WebOS recovery mode by doing the following:

-In WebOS Reboot the device by going to Launcher(Up Arrow)/Settings/Device Info/ select "Reset options" choose restart.

-As soon as the screen goes dark hold down the volume up button until you enter WebOS Recovery mode. Note the large USB symbol that should be on the screen. If you miss it just reboot again and hold down the Volume up button right away. Once in WebOS recovery mode connect your USB cable to the PC.

5) Now you're ready to run the WebOS Doctor app by clicking on the .jar file you downloaded in the previous step. Be sure that your tablet is fully charged and connected with the USB cable before starting this process. Running out of power or interrupting this process in anyway could brick your HP TouchPad. Please be careful and fully read the instructions before beginning.

-Double click the webosdoctor.jar file to launch the app

-Select your language then click next

-Accept the licence agreement, read the warning message then select next to begin the install.

-Be patient the process can take anywhere from 15min to 1hour to complete.



*HP TouchPad Battery Drain issues during sleep (Important):*

*Full step by step A6 Firmware Flashing instructions and Info here!*


Spoiler



*The Problem:*
Developer James Sullins, Aka Jcsullins, has informed HP TouchPads users that there is a problem with our tablets A6 Firmware. This issue can cause an usually high battery drain during sleep. This problem occurs overtime while running both CyanogeMod and WebOS, on the HP TouchPad. As a results the Touchpads battery drains more quickly with daily use and the overall life span is reduced.

*The Solution:*
Reflashing the A6 Firmware effectively fixes the problem but may need to be repeated as a part of regular HP TouchPad maintenance. Watch this video and follow the step by step instructions to reflash your own Touchpads A6 Firmware.

*How to test:*
How to monitor your battery
To monitor your battery drain history during sleep install the free app Battery Monitor Widget:
-Once installed open the app and go to history to see a log of your devices sleep history.
-To setup the Battery Calibration correctly for the HP TouchPad,
-go to BMW settings/calibration/Battery capacity/ and set it to 6300 (*f29c), 6000 (*i29c) or 5800 (*s29c) and tap OK
-Note* See the Battery p/n # on the original packaging.
-Note* after setting the calibration, users will have to allow several hours to pass before the history can be accumulated.
Or
You can also use Cool-Tools to monitor your battery drain in real time.
-Watch the instructional video Here.

*A6 Firmware Threads & Info:*
Battery Drain issues on HP TouchPad RootsWiki

[Fix Guide] How to Reflash the A6 Firmware XDA

*How to Reflash the A6 Firmware Method 2:*
[video] How to fix the A6 firmware Battery Drain Problem on the HP TouchPad Method 2

1) Boot to WebOs and in the "Just Type" box enter the following: webos20090606 or upupdowndownleftrightleftrightbastart
-Tap the developer mode icon and slide the toggle to on, then press submit.
-Plug the USB cable into the HP TouchPad and your PC.

2)On your PC Install Java and the WebOSQuickInstall-4.5.0 software*
- Note* If you have already previously installed Android with Java, then skip it.

a]Download Java:

b]Download Novacom Universal Installer:

c]Download WebOSQuickInstall-4.5.0:

3)Run the WebOSQuickInstall-4.5.0 software, note your TouchPad must be connected with the USB cable.
-Click on the Small globe icon located under the plus minus buttons.
-This will take us to a new menu where we will search "preware"
-Click the install button and the Preware app will be installed.
-You may now unplug the USB cable.

4)On the tablet while booted into WebOS navigate to downloads and select Preware.
-scroll down until you see a button appear to continue
-Search for "wterm" and install the app.
-Run wterm, and set a password to give the app Root permissions.
- You can set or change the password by looking for the wterm menu in the upper left corner and select setup.
-Click on New password and enter a simple password like "0000"
-Confirm the password and press "Set Password" button, now hit done and exit.
-Note you can increase the font size by going to wterm preference settings.

5) Now in wterm enter the following command
*PmA6Updater -f -d 0 /lib/firmware/a6_firmware.txt.00*
*PmA6Updater -a *(Note this shorter command flashes two firmwares)
-It should take about 20-30 seconds to complete and will inform you upon completion.
-Congratulations you have now reflashed the A6 Firmware and can safely close the terminal and reboot your HP TouchPad.
Note: If you input the command and get a message saying it said can't open the A6 device, then try toggling developer mode off and on.

*How to Reflash the A6 Firmware Method 1:*
[video]How to Reflash the A6 Firmware Method 1:

1) Boot to WebOs and in the "Just Type" box enter the following: webos20090606
-Tap the developer mode icon and slide the toggle to on, then press submit.
WARNING: Do not enter a password. Just tap submit.
-Plug the USB cable into the HP TouchPad and your PC.

2)Install Java and the Novacom software*
- Note* If you have already previously installed Android with, Java and Novacom drivers, then proceed to step 3.

a]Download Java:

b]Download Novacom Universal Installer:

3)Open windows explorer and go to C:\Program Files\Palm, Inc\Terminal
-Now run the Terminal.bat*
-Note* if you are using a 64 bit OS and get the Error "Windows cannot find Javaw..." you will need to copy the Javaw.eve from C:\Windows\SysWOW64 and paste it into C:\Windows\System32.

4)In the open Novaterm window, select file\connect\Ok
-Now copy and paste the following line into Novaterm and press enter*
*PmA6Updater -f -d 0 /lib/firmware/a6_firmware.txt.00*
*PmA6Updater -a *(Note this shorter command flashes two firmwares)
-Note* Do Not! disconnect the TouchPad After starting this procedure.
-Novaterm will tell you "firmware update complete"
- In the open Novaterm window, select file\disconnect\Ok
-Congratulations you have now reflashed the A6 Firmware and can safely disconnect your HP TouchPad from the USB cable.



*SDcard Fixes and Internal App Storage Increase(Important):*

All these fixes can be found in the following thread below by Jcsullins:
*Fixes for SDCARD issues for all versions of CyanogenMod*

*Removed SDcard Error Message: *


Spoiler



"*Removed SD card*
SD card removed. Insert a new one.

If so, that (most likely) means that you have encountered the
50+ issue. To fix it, you will need to move apps back from
the 'sdcard' to the 'Internal storage' (or 'phone').

The next fix/workaround allows you to 'stash' some of the apps
on the 'sdcard' so that the 50+ issue does not come into play.
This will allow you to move apps back from the 'sdcard' without
encountering the "Removed SD card" error while attempting to do so.
Each time you apply this 'fix', it will 'stash' all but 40 of
the apps on the 'sdcard'.

So, apply this fix once. Then move apps back from the 'sdcard' to
the 'phone' (or 'Internal storage'). Note that apps that have been
'stashed' might show with a greyed-out icon with an 'SD Card' symbol
and the letters 'SD' -- do not attempt to move these. After you
have moved the apps from the 'sdcard' back to 'phone' (those that
haven't been 'stashed'), you apply the fix again. Applying the
fix the second time will 'unstash' the remaining apps (remember
that it will not allow more than 40 apps to be 'unstashed') thus
allowing you to move them off the 'sdcard' too.

Get it here: http://www.mediafire...4n3fhag1d33127q
Apply with your favorite recovery software."Jcsullins Quote





*How to Increase the '**Internal space' for Additional App Storage: *


Spoiler



You can increase the size of your 'Internal space' (or /data)
in increments of 256MB, 512MB, 1024MB and 2048MB. You apply
these 'fixes' with recovery software (tested with CWM and TWRP),
however, please note the warnings below.

********** PLEASE READ ALL WARNINGS BELOW **********
********** PLEASE READ ALL WARNINGS BELOW **********
data_plus_256mb: http://www.mediafire...gxqjki8s255lwpw

data_plus_512mb: http://www.mediafire...wh83t6urhnf82ad

data_plus_1024mb: http://www.mediafire...zaeh4fd3pjinaga

data_plus_2048mb: http://www.mediafire...xyxdx7xscee6mex
********** PLEASE READ ALL WARNINGS BELOW **********
********** PLEASE READ ALL WARNINGS BELOW **********

WARNINGS:

1) BACKUPS. BACKUPS. BACKUPS. As always, and especially when you
are resizing filesystems, you should have backups. This means
backups of all data (that you would care about losing) on the
Touchpad. These backups should be stored off of the Touchpad.

2) Before attempting to resize your 'Internal space' make sure
you have enough free space on your 'sdcard' to do so. Check
this from Settings/Storage/SD card/Available Space. You should
have enough space plus a very healthy 'safety margin'.
DO NOT ATTEMPT TO TAKE ALL (OR CLOSE) AVAILABLE SPACE FROM SDCARD.

3) Before applying this 'fix', make sure you have plenty of charge
on your battery.

4) Do not reboot, reset or otherwise interrupt the touchpad while
applying this 'fix'.

5) As soon as this 'fix' is complete, use the recovery software's
reboot command to reboot the system. Do not do anything else
in recovery after applying this 'fix'. This 'fix' does things
that recovery software are not designed to do and does not
expect to happen. REBOOT IMMEDIATELY AFTER APPLYING FIX.
Jcsullins Quote



*Removing System Apps(Optional):*


Spoiler



If System apps are displaying error messages or working incorrectly you can use a free app to remove them. In some cases you may wish to uninstall apps from your system and reinstall them as regular apps such as Google+ and Chat.
Note: The device must be rooted

Sdx Stock App Removal Thread:
Sdx Stock App Removal Download:

*Warning! Please take care removing apps. If it's an app that the system needs, it will be removed and can cause the phone to boot loop or worse? We do not take responsibility for your choice to install this and remove anything. PLEASE USE CARE!*



 

*Related Links:*


Spoiler



[RECOVERY] JCSullins' Touchpad CWM6 v6.0.1.9 [2012-12-15] 

[Tutorial] How To Logcat

[Fix Guide] How to Reflash the A6 Firmware

Battery Drain issues on HP TouchPad

[ROM GUIDE] [04/18] How to install jcsullins CM10 Unofficial Preview Builds

10.1 device tree on github, not a downloadable ROM



*Donate to the Developers:*
Donate to show your appreciation to our hard working developers:

*Donate to **Jcsullins**:*

*Donate to Dorregaray:*

*Donate to Evervolv Team (Flintman):*

*Donate to Invisiblek:*

*Donate to Milaq:*


----------



## RolandDeschain79

*[ROM GUIDE]How to install Android 4.4.x Data Media builds on the HP TouchPad*

*Additional resources:*

*XDA Version of this thread here*

*Touchpad Toolbox(DM install tool) By Jcsullins*
*[ROM GUIDE] How to install Android on the HP TouchPad "The Easy Way"*
*[ROM GUIDE] How to Update/Install Android 4.2, 4.3 and 4.4.2 Builds on the HP TouchPad(Non-DM)*

*[INFO] My HP TP Data/Media Recovery, Rom Notes + Install Guide Additional Data Media Info by Mpgrimm2 *

*[ROM GUIDE]How to use the TouchPad Toolbox to install Android "The Super Easy Way"(Both DM and Non DM)*






*Video Timecode:*


Spoiler



*Data Media Q & A (What is a data media build?) @ 1:40*

*What are the Advantages/Changes for Data Media Builds? @ 3:18*

*How can I go back to my old setup? @ 4:41*

*1)Uninstall Android and Clean up your SDcard @ 6:45*

*2)Run the ACMEInstaller5, Install CWM and Moboot @ 8:57*

*3)Switching your free space from Media to Data @ 11:39*

*4)How to Install Android 4.4.2 Data Media Builds @ 15:52*

*Flashing zips, Rom and Gapps with JCS DM CWM @ 18:00*

*Flashing zips, Rom and Gapps with Philz DM CWM @ 20:25*

*Troubleshooting @ 22:00*



*Data media Q & A:*

*What is a data media build?*

Previously on the HP Touchpad Android and WebOS shared SDcard space in the media partition. This was the space you saw when transferring data via the USB cable. It stored all your media like music, pictures and movies. Data media builds separate the Android and WebOS space by emulating a 2nd ext4 SDcard in the data partition. The place where your app data was stored, separate from the SDcard media partition. You will need to move the majority of your free space from the media partition to the data partition, by using flashable zips, Tailor or android apps. With this setup the data partition now becomes the main place where your apps and users files(Music, pictures, movies, ect) are stored. The left over space in the media partition is now separate and only used by WebOS. WebOS will be left with just a small amount of free space and the majority will be given to the Android Data partition. You will need to boot into WebOS to access its media SDcard space or use the Evervolv build which allows you to see both partitions from Android. Following these instructions will leave WebOS perfectly intact and it can be used for useful things like flashing the A6firmware [Fix Guide] How to Reflash the A6 Firmware.

*What are the Advantages and Changes for Data Media Builds?*

New data media builds change the default partition layout to more efficiently use the available space. You get a larger area for storing apps and mount an emulated ext4 SDcard on the Data partition. The ext4 doesn't suffer from the 4GB file size limit that the older Fat partition had and gives you more space for large apps. "Performance on ext4 in Android is also probably better than FAT." The next advantage for HP TouchPad users is the updated 3.x Kernels all the new Android 4.4.2 builds use. The updated Kernel's more efficiently communicates and allocates resources between the hardware and software. However data media Roms require newer data media recoveries to accommodate the new partition format and selinux support.

What is a data media device?(TeamWin)

*Do I really need to do all this, how can I go back to my old setup?*

If you're happy with your current setup and Android version there is no urgent need to upgrade. However this is the direction that future builds will take and if you understand the basic concepts of flashing rom's and have previously installed android with the ACMEInstaller, then you should be ready to test these new builds. Experienced users should backup all their data before trying out these new builds. If you wish to go back to your previous setup you can use the new Jcsullins and Philz Touch DM-CWM recoveries to restore your older nandroid backups. Jcsullins and Philz DM-CWM recoveries can see both SDcards while restoring your backups. The Data partition will show up as SDcard and the Media Partition as SDcard1. When restoring a backup it would be best to uninstall android install just moboot and CWM then restore your backup. Note that due to the larger size of data media, backups you cannot advanced restore the data partition of a data media back up on a non data media rom. Please leave our talented developers some feedback in their respective threads. Reporting problems in the developer's threads and submitting alogcats can help to move development along and fix bugs.

*HP TouchPad non Data Media build guide threads:*

*(Recommended for first time installers to intermediate users)*

[ROM GUIDE] How to install Android on the HP TouchPad "The Easy Way"

[ROM GUIDE] How to Update/Install Android 4.2, 4.3 and 4.4 Builds on the HP TouchPad 

*How to check your **Android version and **System Partition size:*

-Get the free app,Quick System Info PRO, to check the size of your partitions and remaining free space.

-Check your version of Android by going to settings/About Tablet/Android Version.

*1)Uninstall Android and Clean up your SDcard:*

A]Uninstall Android completely by using the ACMEUinstaller2, watch the instructional video here: Next you will need to cleanup your SDcard before we can change our partition sizes. After uninstalling Android you will automatically reboot to WebOS.

*Note:* I would highly recommend making a backup and transferring it to your PC before removing Android. If you decide to go back to your old setup this will make things easier.

*B]*Now from WebOS you must clear enough free space on the media partition in order to add that space to the data partition. You can do this quickly and easily by wiping all your SDcard data from the rest options in WebOS. You could also manually delete files to clear up the space but wiping all your data is highly recommend and ensures that the flashable zips will work correctly in step # 3. If you encounter errors or issues during the install process be sure to redo this step.

Completely wipe your SDcard by booting into WebOS and going to, settings/device info/reset options/erase USB drive. The Touchpad will then reboot itself and the data will be erased. *Note:*This will not affect your WebOS setup, apps or Preware and is highly recommended.









*Note(Important): Backup, Backup, Backup,* This will delete absolutely everything on your SDcard so make sure you have your personal data files backed up on your computer. Don't forget to move your Nandroid backups onto your PC. By default CWM backups are located in SDcard/clockworkmod/backup/

*2)Run the ACMEInstaller5, Install CWM and Moboot:*

Now its time to install moboot, CWM and set your system partition to 600MB by running the ACMEInstaller5. Download CWM and Moboot then place the zipped files into the cminstall folder on your HP TouchPad. Reboot the device into WebOS recovery mode and run the ACMEInstaller5 from your PC. Watch the full instructional video here if you're unfamillar with the process but only use the files provided here for installing data media builds.






*Download Jcsullins DM-CWM Recovery and Moboot:*

*A]**update-CWM-jcs-dm-tenderloin-20140317.zip*

*Note: *Normal DM-CWM that you navigate with the volume and home buttons. Both SDcards are accessible see picture.









*B]**moboot_038-tenderloin.zip *

*Or*

*(Optional) Download **Philz+Jcsullins Touch Interface DM-CWM and Moboot:*

*A]Download PhilZ_CWM-jcs-dm-tenderloin-20140317.zip*

*Note: *Jcsullins has modified Philz touch recovery to support the HP Touchpad. Philz is a touch interface version of the DM-CWM that still works the same as non-touch based recoveries. Both SDcards are accessible plus you can still use the volume and home buttons to navigate and select options if desired. Philz touch also supports TWRP backup formats, so TWRP users making the switch can still restore their backups. Scroll down in the menu and select TWRP mode to switch to TWRP formats.

-Read more about Philz CWM here:









*B]moboot_038-tenderloin.zip *

*3)Switching the majority of your free space from Media to Data:*

With the basic partition layout setup(System Partition=600MB), recovery and Moboot installed, we can now move your free SDcard space from the Media partition to the Data partition. Here are a few different methods that we can accomplish this with, the Flashable zips are recommended.

*Recommended Data Media setup: *

*Before Data Media setup *
system = 600MB
cache = 200MB
media (16GB TouchPads) = 11.5GB

media (32GB TouchPads) = 28GB 
data = 1.5GB

*After Data Media setup *
system = 600MB
cache = 200MB
media = 400MB-2.8GB ** (depends on methods, 3GB recommended)
data = (16GB TouchPads) = 11.5GB

data = (32GB TouchPads) = 24.5GB

*A] Flashable zips(Recommended):* Advanced users Gradular and The Ape have both created zips you can flash through recovery that can make the partition changes quick and easy. Download the desired .zips either directly to your TouchPad or to your PC and then transfer them to the Touchpad with the USB cable. There are several flashable zips available but you must choose one that best accommodates your TouchPad model 16GB or 32GB. It's recommended to use the largest possible zips for your TouchPad model, a 32GB TouchPad could use this 24576 zip and 16GB HP Touchpad would use this 10752-0.1.zip. Flashing these zips will leave about 2.8GB of space on the Media partition for WebOS and move the majority of space to the Data partition for Android apps and file storage. If you use WebOS often, then you might wish to leave more space on the media partition.

*Download Flashable zips to move your free space from Media to Data:*

* [Thread]How to guide for changing your system, data, and cache partition sizes to whatever you want By Gradular*

16gbTP_Gradular_data_resize_10752-0.1.zip for 16GB Touchpads

32gbTP_and_up_ONLY_Gradular_data_resize_24576-0.1.zip for 32GB Touchpads

64gbTP_ONLY_Gradular_data_resize_56320-0.1.zip for 64GB Touchpads

*Or*

*[Thread]Data Partition Size Changer CWM ZIPS By The_Ape*

data_plus_12288mb-signed.zip for 16GB Touchpads

data_plus_24576mb-signed.zip for 32GB Touchpads

*Note:* Before changing your partition size you must have enough free space on the media partition in order to add that space to the data partition. If the zips fail to flash make sure that you have previously wiped your USB drive via the instructions in step #1

*B] Tailor:* The WebOS Preware app Tailor can be used to make the necessary partition changes. This method also works well but can take longer to setup and complete. Note: Make sure your HP Touchpad is fully charged before making changes with tailor. Checking the file system and resizing the partition can take some time, so be patient. If you get an error during the file system check, run it again. Do Not restart or shutdown the device until it completes. Read all about using tailor by watching my video and reading the OP in Gradular's thread below.

*Note(Important):*If you have accidentally interrupt tailor you may need to run the WebOS Doctor, See the Troubleshooting section Video Here:

How to guide for changing your system, data, and cache partition sizes to whatever you want.by Gradular

*Click Here to watch the Full how to use Tailor video*

*C] Android Partition changing apps:* There are a number of apps in the Play Store that could help you change the partitions sizes. However the success rate of using these apps is questionable and some require you to get a paid version. If you wish to try using apps make sure you have a full backup before proceeding. A Parted ( Sd card Partition ) Android Partition Manager Pro

*4)How to Install Android 4.4.2 Data Media Builds:*

Now its time to install android by flashing the rom and gapps package through recovery. If you've chosen to use the flashable zips to change your partition size, then do that first and reboot before flashing the rom and gapps package. Consult the Android 4.4.2 guide below and download anyone of the 5 available Data Media roms by visiting their corresponding threads. Just below the roms you will find the available 4.4.x gapps packages. Download your selected Android 4.4.2 rom, and 4.4.x gapps package directly to the tablet or transfer these files over to the Touchpad with the USB cable from your PC. Once the files are located on the tablet you can flash them through recovery to complete the install. Refer to the full video to see the step by step flashing process with both Jcsullins DM-CWM @ 18:00 and Philz-DM-CWM @ 20:25.

*Note(Important)*When flashing files from Jcsullins or Philz DM-CWM you will be able to choose between installing zips from both SDcards. The Data partition will show up as SDcard and the Media Partition as SDcard1.

*Philz+JcsullinsTouch Interface DM-CWM(Optional):*

Download PhilZ_CWM-jcs-dm-tenderloin-20140317.zip

*Note:* Jcsullins has modified Philz touch recovery to support the HP Touchpad. Philz is a touch interface version of the DM-CWM that still works the same as non-touch based recoveries. You can still use the volume and home button to navigate and select options if desired. Philz touch also supports TWRP backup formats, so TWRP user making the switch can still restore their backups.

*DM-TWRP(Optional): *If you'd prefer to use TWRP then you can get Jcsullin DM-TWRP below. Flash the DM-TWRP.zip through your current CWM recovery to install it.

Download update-TWRP-jcs-dm-tenderloin-20140512.zip

_*Android 4.4.x Kitkat Data Media Videos:*_

[media]http://youtu.be/5VYNoYacqGE






*Android 4.4.x Kitkat Data Media Guide and Links:*

*[ROM][OFFICIAL][KitKat 4.4.4][TENDERLOIN] PAC-man 4.4.4.RC-2 By Shumash*

*Notes:* Low battery to medium battery drain (-5mA to -20mA), h/w video, Camera, Bluetooth, Audio & Mic, Inverted volume controls, Hybrid Properties, Performance settings(OC), Increased default CPU clock of 1.5Ghz, Great for Gamers.

*Note: *This Rom can see both SDcards

*Note: *Kernel 3.0 and 3.4 builds available

*[ROM] [4.4.2][3.0 Kernel] [CyanogenMod 11 by Jcsullins] [DM] **By Jcsullins*

*Notes:* Low to medium battery drain (-6mA to -20mA), h/w video, Camera, Bluetooth, Audio & Mic, Inverted volume controls, Performance OC tab.

*Note:*This Rom can see both SDcards

*[ROM] [NIGHTLY] [KitKat] [4.4.2][3.0 Kernel] CyanogenMod 11.0 nightlies **By Milaq*

*Notes:* Low to medium battery (-6mA to -20mA), h/w video, Camera, Bluetooth, Audio & Mic, Inverted volume controls, Performance OC tab.

*[ROM] [Tenderloin] [4.4.4] [DATA/MEDIA] TeamEOS - The Revival || Nightlies By Team EOS*

*Notes:* Low to medium battery drain (-5mA to -20mA), h/w video, Bluetooth, Audio & Mic, No Camera, EOS update download manager.

*Note: *Use the TPtoolbox V41x to install this ROM.

*Note: *To fix YouTube video playback increase the resolution, click on the 3 dots/settings/change it to 720p.

*Note: *If you have issues connecting the USB win7 you may need to uncheck USB debugging mode from the Developer Options.

*Note:* Enable the developers tab by going to "About tablet" and clicking on the "Build number" 7 times.

*[ROM] [AOKP 4.4.2 kitkat ][3.0 Kernel] for the HP Touchpad** By* *Sixohtew*

*Notes:* Low battery to medium battery drain (-5mA to -20mA), h/w video, Camera, Bluetooth, Audio & Mic, Inverted volume controls, Fullscreen(no Nav bar),

*Note:* To add the navigation bar got to settings/ROM Control/(Swipe left)navigation bar/settings/Enable navigation bar(Check the box)

*Note:* If you can't connect the USB in Win7/8.1 go to settings/Developer options/USB debugging and (Uncheck the box)

* [ROM] Evervolv | 4.0.0p1 [AOSP 4.4.4] [3.4 kernel] [Nightlies] With /data/media* *By Flintman*

*Notes: *Medium battery drain (-30mA to -60mA), h/w video, Camera, Bluetooth, Audio & Mic, Automated Updater(Use TWRP).

*Note:* Evervolv 4.4.2 Builds for the HP TP 4G Supported here 4G Install instructions here

*Note:*This Rom can see both SDcards

*[ROM] [UNOFFICIAL][4.4.3][3.4 Kernel] CyanogenMod 11.0 Nightlies* *By Invisiblek*

*Notes:* medium battery drain (-20mA to -40mA), h/w video, Camera, Bluetooth, Audio & Mic, Inverted volume controls, Performance OC tab.

*Android 4.4.x Kitkat 4G Data Media Guide and Links:*

*[ROM] Evervolv | 4.0.0p1 [AOSP 4.4.2] [3.4 kernel] [TESTING] With /data/media 4G By Flintman*

*Android 4.3.1 Data Media Guide and Links:*

*[ROM] [NIGHTLY] [JB] [4.3] CyanogenMod 10.2 nightlies By Milaq *
Notes: Low battery drain (-4mA to -10mA), h/w video, Audio & Mic, Nightly Builds, Most mature data/media build available, Pie Controls, Inverted Volume controls, Camera, Bluetooth.

*Gapps Downloads & Extras:*

Main Gapps page @ Goo.im

Android 4.4.x Gapps:

Android 4.4 Kitkat Gapps:

Android 4.4 Kitkat Gapps:

Android 4.4 Kitkat Gapps:

Android 4.3 Gapps:
Android 4.3 20130813 CM10.2 Gapps:
Android 4.3 20130813 CM10.2 Lite Gapps:

Notes about using Data Media recoveries to update and backup Roms(Important):



Spoiler



A QUICK NOTE ABOUT CLEAN VS DIRTY INSTALLS VIA RECOVERY:
The safest way to do a FULL "Clean" install from a currently installed recovery without carrying over any stuff from prior installations is to do the following from the custom recovery:

1 ) Perform a factory/data reset.
This will format the /data partition (user apps and settings) and /cache partition (temporary app & system files).
** On data/media recoveries like TWRP, this should safely delete all files except the emulated /data/media/sdcard. Good. **

Note: If you manually format /data on a data/media build vs. a factory reset, it will wipe the emulated sdcard as well!

2 ) Under mounts and storage, format the /system partition
(this is where the ROM actually is)
** Most CM Rom's install scripts have a command to perform the format for you when flashing but not all ROMs do it.**

3 ) Flash ROM and gapps as needed.

4 ) Reboot.

For a 'Dirty' Install to keep you user apps & settings within the same ROM series:
(If you experience issues you may have to do a clean install)

1 ) wipe/format cache partition.

2 ) wipe/format system partition
** (Again, some ROMs may do this for you when installed)

3 ) Flash ROM and gapps as needed.

4 ) Reboot

(Quote and Info by Mpgrimm2)

 Mpgrimm2's Notes about /boot Partition Limits, Rom Install Scripts, and AcmeInstallers

Mpgrimm2's Full /data/media build Recovery Notes



*Troubleshooting:*
*Notes, Fixes and Tweaks(Important):*
*Note:*The following are Solutions for the most Frequently asked questions and problems.


Spoiler



*1)Add flash Support for Android:*

[Video]How to Install the Adobe Flash Player on Any Android Device 2.3-4.4 

Note: Official flash support for Android was removed after CM9(Android 4.0.2).

-You can add support back by installing the Flash apk file and using a supported Web Browser.

-To use flash and nexfix without having to add support it's recommend to use CM9.

-To add flash support for *CM11, Android 4.4.2*, get the hacked Adobe Flash player 11.1 here and use it with the Dolphin Browser here, plus the dolphin Jetpack Plugin here.

-Enable flash in the Dolphin browser by going to settings/web content/ and set the flash player to on demand or always on.

*2)Add Support for Netfix with Newer versions of Android CM10-CM11:*

[XDA Thread]Run current Netflix on CM10 & 11 Xposed Framework module

*3)If your tablet repeatedly doesn't wake up from sleep **and has to be rebooted, then **do the following :*

-Google Settings\Search & Now\Voice\"Ok Google" Hotword detection\ Toggle the switch to off and see if that helps.

*Note: *This can also help to reduce high battery drain during sleep.

*4)If your tablet boots into WebOS by default, then do the following to make it boot in Android:*

-Download Jcsullins update-boot-cm-default.zip

-Flash the zip file through any recovery to make android boot by default.

*5)If your Touchpad skips moboot and boots right into Android, then do the following:*
-Hold the home key while booting to force moboot to display the Menu.
-To fix this problem use a Rooted File explorer, like X-plore, to delete the moboot.next file located @ Root/Boot/
-This problem is often caused by using the CyBoot app in WebOS.

-If moboot is missing completely place the moboot .zip file into the cminstall folder on the HP TP and run the ACMEInstaller.

*6)**If Moboot is displaying multiple Rom or recovery names that you are not currently using, then do the following.*

-With a rooted File explorer go to root/boot/ and delete the unwanted uImage.( X) file to remove the entry from Moboot.
-Here you can also change the default boot option by editing the moboot.default as text.
-Also you can change the default recovery option by editing android.default.recovery

*7)If Google maps doesn't display your location while using CM11, Android 4.4.2, then install this older app package.*

-Go to this thread [APP]install Google Maps 6 and 7 and use them together[Root/NoRoot]

-Download and install the 6.14.4 Google map apk package and disable automatic updates.

*8)Battery saving Tips*

*A)Turning off "network location services" might help to improve overall battery drain and longevity.*

-Settings/location access/ access to my location set to off
-You may wish to monitor your battery drain history during sleep.
-Install the the free app Battery Monitor Widget:
-To setup the Battery Calibration correctly for the HP TouchPad,
-go to BMW settings/calibration/Battery capacity/ and set it to either 6300 (F29C) or 5800 (S29C) and tap OK
-Note* See the Battery p/n # on the original packaging.
*Or*
You can also use Cool-Tools to monitor your battery drain in real time.
-Watch the instructional video Here.

Note:Flashing the A6 firmware will ensure your battery has a long healthy life.

*B)Reducing the screen brightness can result in big savings on battery life:*

-By installing a free app called RootDim you can lock the brightness at lower levels than android normally allows.

Click Here to watch the How to use RootDim video:

Click Here for the Play Store link to the Root Dim app:

*C)Removing adds to improve battery life and browser speed:*

-By installing the free app Ad Away, you can remove adds from android apps and web browsers.

-Add blocking software has been removed from the Play Store but can still be installed with an apk file.

-If you do not know how to install apk files, then watch this video about installing flash to learn how(Click Here):

Click Here to watch the how to use Ad Away video:

Click here to download the free Ad Away apk file: 

*9)**Enabling Developer mode **for additional option menus.*

-Go to Settings/About Tablet/ Tap on "Build number" 7 times.
-A new menu will appear in the Settings/About Tablet/Developer options/ tab on the left.

*10)If you are unable to find the Play Store after you install Android, then you will need to reflash your gapps package. *

-Click Here for the how to video!

*11)If you are unable to find the camera app install this Nexus 7 Camera Launcher:*
-This will also make the camera preview full screen.



*Bricking, Boot Loop, Help & Fixes(Important):*



Spoiler



*If your HP TouchPad is stuck in a boot loop or not responding:*
-Hold down the Power and Home buttons together for 30sec to force the TouchPad to Reboot.
-Hold down the Power button and click the Home key 14 times.

-If you're stuck in a boot loop restore a back or do a fresh install, Click here for a how to Video:

-Dirty flashing older builds (CM9/CM10) over newer builds (CM10.1/CM10.2) will result in Boot loops.

-If this happens use your backup or do a fresh install, Click here for a how to Video:
-Doing an install with ACMEInstaller can sometimes result in a boot loop. Use a backup or flash the Rom and Gapps package through CWM or TWRP.

*If your TouchPad seems bricked and won't turn on:*
-If your battery has been fully drained, then you may need to leave it charging for a full day.
-When the battery is fully drained it can take the TouchPad a longtime to reach even the lowest battery level.
-The USB cable does not transfer enough power to effectively charge the tablet. You must use the wall plug when charging the HP TouchPad.

-After charging the HP TouchPad for a full day try holding down, home + power + volume down for 30+ seconds.

-If the tablet does not turn on after the previous steps it may be bricked and you will need to run the TPDebrick procedure found in the thread below:
*Developer Jcsullins has posted a thread "TPDebrick v0.4" dedicated to helping people with bricked HP TouchPads(Important):*
Note* All debricking questions should be posted here!

*-**Warning:* Certain TouchPads can become "Bricked" if you let the battery drain to zero.
-*Installing one of these free apps could solve the **problem and save you time.*
-AutomateIt, Play Store Link- What to do: New Rule/Trigger Battery level(Below 20%)/Action/Shutdown//save.
Or
-Llama, PLay Store Link- Location Profiles:Event tab choose + (at the bottom of the screen) Add condition (battery Level Below 20%) Actions (turn off phone)

*If you ran the WebOS doctor but it got stuck at 8-12% follow the instructions in the threads below:*

The Official Fix your TouchPad ( 8-12% stopped, No SD, Opps reformat, $&^#[email protected]&# crap....) thread.(Rootzwiki)

The Official Fix your TouchPad ( 8-12% stopped, No SD, Opps reformat, $&^#[email protected]&# crap....) thread.(CM)

Touchpad Backup with QPST -- need this for unbricking:

*Fixes for SDCARD issues for all versions of CyanogenMod*:
-Download a flashable.zip to increase the size of your internal storage.

*How to Change the DPI settings:*
-If your home screen looks a little off then you may wish to change the DPI/LCD density.

*Note:* Setting the DPI to something other than 160 or 120 can cause compatibility issues with the Google Play Store. If you are unable to download and install apps then change the DPI to 160 or 120.
You can change the DPI settings either by using a free LCD app or by editing the build prop. The two apps below will do the job.

Resolution change / Density, DPI Play Store Link:
or
Try editing the build prop with an easy to use free app.
Build.prop Editor, Play Store Link:



*How and when to Use the WebOS Doctor **(Important):*



Spoiler



*Q: What's the WebOS Doctor and when should I use it?*

*Click Here to Watch the WebOS Doctor Instructional video:*

The WebOS Doctor is a program that has two main functions for HP TouchPad users. It can either update your version of WebOS or fix problems with a damaged WebOS by completely reinstalling it. If WebOS no longer boots or apps and preware have stopped working correctly, then you will need to resinstall WebOS with the Doctor. A failed or interrupted attempt at changing the partition sizes with WebOS preware app Tailor may cause these problems. To check what version of WebOS is currently installed go to Launcher(Up Arrow)/Settings/Device Info/ Version

*Note(Important):* You *MUST* uninstall Android before running the WebOS doctor. Failing to remove Android before running the Doctor can result in the process becoming stuck at 8-12% and potentially bricking the device. If you are currently stuck visit the thread below for information about fixing the problem. If you're unable to use the tablet at all follow the instructions in Jcsullins TPDebrick thread.

The Official Fix your TouchPad ( 8-12% stopped, No SD, Opps reformat, $&^#[email protected]&# crap....) thread.(Rootzwiki)

The Official Fix your TouchPad ( 8-12% stopped, No SD, Opps reformat, $&^#[email protected]&# crap....) thread.(CM)

TPDebrick v004 - Jcsullins dedicated thread for fixing Bricked TouchPads:

*Note(Important):* Running the Doctor will completely wipe all personal information, applications and preware from the TouchPad. Media like music and movies will not be affected. However I would recommend backing your important files to PC, before running the Doctor.

*Note(Important):* In order to install apps from the WebOS store you will need to get the Root Certificate fix for WebOS cloud services.

[Video+Guide] HP TouchPad Root Certificate fix for WebOS cloud services

*How to run the WebOS Doctor:*

1) Install Java

-Java must be installed in order for the TouchPad to communicate with your PC.

2) You *MUST* completely uninstall Android from the HP TouchPad before running the WebOS doctor. Remove Android by running the ACMEUinstaller2. Watch the following video for full uninstall instructions.

How to Uninstall Android or CyanogenMod on the HP TouchPad (All versions)

3) Download the latest 3.0.5 WebOS doctor application to your PC, place the file in an easy to find location. If upgrading you can check your current version from WebOS by going to Launcher(Up Arrow)/Settings/Device Info/ Version.

WebOS Doctor 3.0.0 to 3.0.5 Official Links

4) Put the tablet into WebOS recovery mode by doing the following:

-In WebOS Reboot the device by going to Launcher(Up Arrow)/Settings/Device Info/ select "Reset options" choose restart.

-As soon as the screen goes dark hold down the volume up button until you enter WebOS Recovery mode. Note the large USB symbol that should be on the screen. If you miss it just reboot again and hold down the Volume up button right away. Once in WebOS recovery mode connect your USB cable to the PC.

5) Now you're ready to run the WebOS Doctor app by clicking on the .jar file you downloaded in the previous step. Be sure that your tablet is fully charged and connected with the USB cable before starting this process. Running out of power or interrupting this process in anyway could brick your HP TouchPad. Please be careful and fully read the instructions before beginning.

-Double click the webosdoctor.jar file to launch the app

-Select your language then click next

-Accept the licence agreement, read the warning message then select next to begin the install.

-Be patient the process can take anywhere from 15min to 1hour to complete.



*HP TouchPad Root Certificate fix for WebOS cloud services**(Important):*


Spoiler



_*Note(Important):*_ You will need to set the date back to July, 1, 2013!

*Click Here to watch the Instructional Root Certificate video*

The Problem:
A vital "root certificate" on webOS devices is due to expire on July 23, 2013. This certificate gives Touchpad users access to HPs cloud services for the App catalogue and Backing up the device. When the "root certificate" expires users will no longer have access to the App catalogue and backed up data. Furthermore HPs online WebOS support is expected to disappear altogether by the end of the year. So it's recommended to backup your personal data and essential Touchpad software to your PC now.

Read the full WebOS Survival Kit Guide Here:

The solution:
Getting a free App catalog update will fix the "root certificate" problem as long as you downloaded it before July,23,2013. If you are hearing about this after July,23,2013, then you will need to first set the date to June,23,2013. To do this boot into WebOS and go to settings/Date & Time, toggle off the "Network Time". Now adjust the date accordingly and download the Update, once complete comeback and Toggle on the "Network Time" button back to on.

To get the update in WebOS go to Downloads/HP App Catalog. Open the app Catalog and select the categories tab at the bottom. Next click on the "new" tab at the top and Scroll down the page till you see "App Catalog Update". Now install the update and your Touchpad support will continue to work in a post WebOS world.

Note: You may get a message saying the installed failed but this is incorrect. You just need to reboot the tablet into WebOS and the patch will be installed.

Note:This update requires webOS 2.1+ to be installed. Devices with older versions will need to run the WebOS Doctor first, the latest version is 3.0.5.

Additional threads and info:

[Video+Guide] HP TouchPad Root Certificate fix for WebOS cloud services

HP to issue root certificate fix, ensure continued access to webOS cloud services

The webOS Survival Kit: everything you need to know should webOS doomsday come

Read the full WebOS Survival Kit Guide Here:

*Recommended downloads:*
webOS Quick Installer

WebOS doctor

*Additional WebOS Performance Tweaks:*
*I would highly recommend doing the following tweaks. Read the full instructional guide in the link below:*
HP TouchPad Setup Guide Part 1: Speed Up Your Tablet With Preware, Homebrew & Patches [WebOS]

*Download and install the following packages from Preware:*
You should see a noticeable speed improvement while using WebOS. Also a few apps to improve functionality. 
Note* You will need to reboot the device after installing most of these packages:

*-EOM Overlord Monitoring
-Muffle System Logging
-Remove Dropped Packet Logging
-Unset CFQ IQ Scheduler
-Unthrottle Download Manager
-Increase Touch Sensitivity and Smoothness 10
-Quiet Powerd Messages (sic)
-Faster Card Animations HYPER Version
-Advanced Rest Options
-Disk Cache Mod
-Unhide Developer Mode Icon
-Reduce Minimum Brightness
-CyBoot
-Ad Blocker OR Max Block - Do not install both.
-Private Browsing (adds an option to your browser)*

*Reduce Logging & Patch 'em Up:*
This patch require you to log into Skype with the "Phone and Video Calls" app. 
Once there place a call to this number using the dialer type: "##5647#" 
A logging window will launch, choose to "Clear Logs" first then "Change Logging Levels" and setting logging to "minimal". 
Once done, exit the app - your logging levels are now changed.

If you have never used Preware you can watch the 2nd video about Flashing the HP Touchpads A6 Firmware to get it installed.
You will also learn how to use the WebOSQuickInstall-4.5.0 software to install Preware.
Both of these procedures are highly recommended and can be done as part of your post apocalyptic WebOS Survival.



*HP TouchPad Battery Drain issues during sleep (Important):*

*Full step by step A6 Firmware Flashing instructions and Info here!*


Spoiler



*The Problem:*
Developer James Sullins, Aka Jcsullins, has informed HP TouchPads users that there is a problem with our tablets A6 Firmware. This issue can cause an usually high battery drain during sleep. This problem occurs overtime while running both CyanogeMod and WebOS, on the HP TouchPad. As a results the Touchpads battery drains more quickly with daily use and the overall life span is reduced.

*The Solution:*
Reflashing the A6 Firmware effectively fixes the problem but may need to be repeated as a part of regular HP TouchPad maintenance. Watch this video and follow the step by step instructions to reflash your own Touchpads A6 Firmware.

*How to test:*
How to monitor your battery
To monitor your battery drain history during sleep install the free app Battery Monitor Widget:
-Once installed open the app and go to history to see a log of your devices sleep history.
-To setup the Battery Calibration correctly for the HP TouchPad,
-go to BMW settings/calibration/Battery capacity/ and set it to 6300 (*f29c), 6000 (*i29c) or 5800 (*s29c) and tap OK
-Note* See the Battery p/n # on the original packaging.
-Note* after setting the calibration, users will have to allow several hours to pass before the history can be accumulated.
Or
You can also use Cool-Tools to monitor your battery drain in real time.
-Watch the instructional video Here.

*A6 Firmware Threads & Info:*
Battery Drain issues on HP TouchPad RootsWiki

[Fix Guide] How to Reflash the A6 Firmware XDA

*How to Reflash the A6 Firmware Method 2:*
[video] How to fix the A6 firmware Battery Drain Problem on the HP TouchPad Method 2

1) Boot to WebOs and in the "Just Type" box enter the following: webos20090606 or upupdowndownleftrightleftrightbastart
-Tap the developer mode icon and slide the toggle to on, then press submit.
-Plug the USB cable into the HP TouchPad and your PC.

2)On your PC Install Java and the WebOSQuickInstall-4.5.0 software*
- Note* If you have already previously installed Android with Java, then skip it.

a]Download Java:

b]Download Novacom Universal Installer:

c]Download WebOSQuickInstall-4.5.0:

3)Run the WebOSQuickInstall-4.5.0 software, note your TouchPad must be connected with the USB cable.
-Click on the Small globe icon located under the plus minus buttons.
-This will take us to a new menu where we will search "preware"
-Click the install button and the Preware app will be installed.
-You may now unplug the USB cable.

4)On the tablet while booted into WebOS navigate to downloads and select Preware.
-scroll down until you see a button appear to continue
-Search for "wterm" and install the app.
-Run wterm, and set a password to give the app Root permissions.
- You can set or change the password by looking for the wterm menu in the upper left corner and select setup.
-Click on New password and enter a simple password like "0000"
-Confirm the password and press "Set Password" button, now hit done and exit.
-Note you can increase the font size by going to wterm preference settings.

5) Now in wterm enter the following command
*PmA6Updater -f -d 0 /lib/firmware/a6_firmware.txt.00*
*PmA6Updater -a *(Note this shorter command flashes two firmwares)
-It should take about 20-30 seconds to complete and will inform you upon completion.
-Congratulations you have now reflashed the A6 Firmware and can safely close the terminal and reboot your HP TouchPad.
Note: If you input the command and get a message saying it said can't open the A6 device, then try toggling developer mode off and on.

*How to Reflash the A6 Firmware Method 1:*
[video]How to Reflash the A6 Firmware Method 1:

1) Boot to WebOs and in the "Just Type" box enter the following: webos20090606
-Tap the developer mode icon and slide the toggle to on, then press submit.
WARNING: Do not enter a password. Just tap submit.
-Plug the USB cable into the HP TouchPad and your PC.

2)Install Java and the Novacom software*
- Note* If you have already previously installed Android with, Java and Novacom drivers, then proceed to step 3.

a]Download Java:

b]Download Novacom Universal Installer:

3)Open windows explorer and go to C:\Program Files\Palm, Inc\Terminal
-Now run the Terminal.bat*
-Note* if you are using a 64 bit OS and get the Error "Windows cannot find Javaw..." you will need to copy the Javaw.eve from C:\Windows\SysWOW64 and paste it into C:\Windows\System32.

4)In the open Novaterm window, select file\connect\Ok
-Now copy and paste the following line into Novaterm and press enter*
*PmA6Updater -f -d 0 /lib/firmware/a6_firmware.txt.00*
*PmA6Updater -a *(Note this shorter command flashes two firmwares)
-Note* Do Not! disconnect the TouchPad After starting this procedure.
-Novaterm will tell you "firmware update complete"
- In the open Novaterm window, select file\disconnect\Ok
-Congratulations you have now reflashed the A6 Firmware and can safely disconnect your HP TouchPad from the USB cable.



*Donate to the Developers:*
Donate to show your appreciation to our hard working developers:

*Donate to **Jcsullins**:*

*Donate to Dorregaray:*

*Donate to Evervolv Team (Flintman):*

*Donate to Invisiblek:*

*Donate to Milaq:*


----------



## RolandDeschain79

*News and updates 2*






Hello Android users great news! Android 5.0 Lollipop builds have arrived for the HP Touchpad. Today I will show you how to install the latest Evervolv 5.0 Preview builds onto your HP Touchpad and take you on a tour of the new UI.

Timecode:
How to install Evervolv 5.0 Builds on the HP Touchpad @3:49
How to flash the Rom and Gapps with Philz CWM @6:20
Android 5.0 Tablet Tour @8:40
Android 5.0 Lollipop Easter Egg @9:10
How to fix YouTube videos @10:32

[ROM] Evervolv | 5.0.0p1 [AOSP 5.0] [3.4 kernel] [PREVIEW] With /data/media:

Download Android 5.0 CM12 Gapps:











[media]http://youtu.be/IyAZ1DrLHQo


----------



## Gradular

Downloading and recharging now. can't wait!

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## countrybiggen

So I just bought a HP Touchpad 9.7 32G I am set on putting Android as my main operating system. What I want to know is, should I try and install this 10.1 and try it out or should I wait for a little bit longer for a version with a few less bugs in it ?

I would like to say thank you for making this though and I am truly glad someone is doing this because as we all know webOs kinda stinks. Also HP has no tech support for the touchpad ..... AT ALL.

Thanks yall


----------



## JohnA2u

I'd advise you install cm9 or cm10 using the guide linked below. If this is your first install try something more tested.
http://rootzwiki.com...s-edited-31913/


----------



## Gradular

No multiuser support?









Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## vff

Gradular said:


> No multiuser support?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


I was able to easily add user support by entering the following commands using a terminal emulator.

$su 
#pm get-max-users 
#setprop fw.max_users 8
#pm create-user [enter name here without brackets]

The "su" command places you in superuser mode
"pm get-max-users" command will return the current maximum supported users on the system (should be 1)
"setprop fw.max_users 8" sets the users max at 8
"pm create-user dad" creates a user called dad, then reboots the machine with dad added as a user.

I only had to do this once, and that enabled multi user support. I tested it all around and it worked great with all the helpful prompts, etc
system will re-boot with added user and the USER tab wil now be in the Settings panel


----------



## vff

BTW, so far all my accounts are working as they did in previously release. (I just flashed this rom over top of my current rom 10.1 03/04 (after i did a backup of course)

The accounts tested include Google voice (worked perfect, no changes needed), wifi (no issues), battery drain (normal but still testing), lockscreen security pins/#'s etc, for users, dropbox, ubuntu one, kingston office, kindle, facebook, linkedin, playstore, multiple filemanagers, email, stubhub, google music, bloomberg, youtube, usatoday, sportacular, espn sportcenter, automateit, calendar, Antutu CPU Master, OMega Strike Fleet, all work as expected.

browsers worked as with prior rom (chrome, dolphin, puffin, browser, firefox).

Only issues so far:
Netflix loads and shows my current films plays sound but not video.
Slingbox plays sound but not video. (Slingbox now works after changing to SQ video from HQ)
I had to manually add mulit-user capability as described in prior post. (updated with APP noted by Roland)
Bluetooth deactivated, but I dont use it.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Gradular said:


> I was able to easily add user support by entering the following commands using a terminal emulator.
> 
> $su
> #pm get-max-users
> #setprop fw.max_users 8
> #pm create-user [enter name here without brackets]
> 
> The "su" command places you in superuser mode
> "pm get-max-users" command will return the current maximum supported users on the system (should be 1)
> "setprop fw.max_users 8" sets the users max at 8
> "pm create-user dad" creates a user called dad, then reboots the machine with dad added as a user.
> 
> I only had to do this once, and that enabled multi user support. I tested it all around and it worked great with all the helpful prompts, etc
> system will re-boot with added user and the USER tab wil now be in the Settings panel


Sorry I forgot to mention -SGA- made a note about that here. Looks like VFF found us another way of doing it too, thanks for your input I will update the OP here, this is what community is all about









"This would not be possible without contributions by users drmarble and jcsullins!

You can head over to the development thread for CM10.1 and hit the thanks button for their efforts. Please don't spam while you are there.









Currently there is no steaming video playback (local files play) or Bluetooth support. The device is picky about when it seems to sleep while the screen is off, sometimes at -4mA and sometimes at -200mA, so beware.

http://goo.im/devs/S...NLY_Apr0213.zip

Use this to enable multi-user function! https://play.google....ev.multipleuser"

Quote here:


----------



## vff

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Sorry I for got to mention -SGA- made a note about that here. Looks like VFF founds us another way of doing it too, thanks for your input I will update the OP here, this is what community is all about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "This would not be possible without contributions by users drmarble and jcsullins!
> 
> You can head over to the development thread for CM10.1 and hit the thanks button for their efforts. Please don't spam while you are there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently there is no steaming video playback (local files play) or Bluetooth support. The device is picky about when it seems to sleep while the screen is off, sometimes at -4mA and sometimes at -200mA, so beware.
> 
> http://goo.im/devs/S...NLY_Apr0213.zip
> 
> Use this to enable multi-user function! https://play.google....ev.multipleuser"
> 
> Quote here:


Thanks Roland.. didnt know about that app... but all the multi-user features work just like the current 4.2 tablets after I enabled it.


----------



## nevertells

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Sorry I forgot to mention -SGA- made a note about that here. Looks like VFF found us another way of doing it too, thanks for your input I will update the OP here, this is what community is all about


Yeah, I though I had read somewhere that one could download an app from the Play Store to enable the mulit-user feature.


----------



## Atlasstorm

This is amazing that we have jellybean 4.2.2 on a froyo kernel. More power to the community!

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## vff

So far, battery drain while sleep ok, let it sit for 2 hours. although Battery monitor showed a few mA spikes, the total drain was only 1% per hour. OK for me for continued use. While playing with the device while on battery at 88%, I could not switch to the other user for some reason. I finally got the lock screen back and after I entered my password pattern, it froze for a few seconds then the screen went black.. dead. Had to hold power on button for 10 seconds to reboot. No clue what happened, but I lost the access to multi-users.. So, I installed the app noted above and then I re-established access to my previously created user. Will see if this stays in place despite the warnings.


----------



## vqstaphbeard

Atlasstorm said:


> This is amazing that we have jellybean 4.2.2 on a froyo kernel. More power to the community!
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


Is there a reason why the kernel has not been updated to 3.x?


----------



## alexeiw123

For HD YouTube http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=39873461

You replace a media related .fw file in /etc/firmware with one from the latest cm10 and it works fine.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Atlasstorm

Because I think largely due to drivers. And it would take more time than any one is willing to devote to it

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Hey guys i've updated my OP with a new Video, so far so good with my testing.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Update! -SGA- has reported that our Camera Wizard Dorregaray has already gotten the Camera working with the New CM10.1 Build!! Hes asking over at XDA if anyone would like to give it a test, go say thanks and yes Please

http://forum.xda-dev...65&postcount=56

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Note* I've also included a screenshot of my CM10.1 battery drain from the last couple of hours.[/background]


----------



## Gradular

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Update! -SGA- has reported that our Camera Wizard Dorregaray has already gotten the Camera working with the New CM10.1 Build!! Hes asking over at XDA if anyone would like to give it a test, go say thanks and yes Please
> 
> http://forum.xda-dev...65&postcount=56
> 
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Note* I've also included a screenshot of my CM10.1 battery drain from the last couple of hours.[/background]


Ehh so far im getting 30-40. I was getting 8-13 in cm10. I'd love to try out the new build! But i can't post there yet...

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Gradular said:


> Ehh so far im getting 30-40. I was getting 8-13 in cm10. I'd love to try out the new build! But i can't post there yet...
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


Lol I had the same problem when I signed up for XDA. You just need a certain number of posts before they let you take part in the developers section and you can't even share links. You can always bump my Fallout or Half life threads Its a silly rule, its not like requiring any number of posts is going to make people ask more sensible questions.


----------



## Mpgrimm2

The TP mods may be more forgiving than some of the phone sections, but I would advise against posts such as "cool" and "thanks for this" just to get your thread count up. I've seen new users that do this get their posts deleted and count reset to zero. Just try to make the post show that you actually read the op and that you actually have the device your posting about (witnessed this in some of my own threads) and it will be fine.

Edit: please ignore my post as it doesn't seem to be enforced here at Rootz. It's been a long day and I apparently forgot which of the many sites I was on. 
It's still good forum etiquette though.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Mpgrimm2 said:


> The TP mods may be more forgiving than some of the phone sections, but I would advise against posts such as "cool" and "thanks for this" just to get your thread count up. I've seen new users that do this get their posts deleted and count reset to zero. Just try to make the post show that you actually read the op and that you actually have the device your posting about (witnessed this in some of my own threads) and it will be fine.
> 
> Sent from my "Up all night, Sleep all day" EVO3D!


Wow I had no idea they would delete posts







I always try to make my posts decent, so it took a longtime before I was able to post in the development section. I didn't find as many interesting threads in the general section, here we have lots of interesting general section threads







. XDA has most of the interesting stuff located in the development section







Kind of a look but don't touch policy.


----------



## Mpgrimm2

Sorry. I jumped the gun there RD and edited my post. Wasn't keeping track of some of the cross links between here & xda.

Sent from my "Up all night, Sleep all day" EVO3D!


----------



## Colchiro

Too damn many forums....


----------



## Colchiro

Just installed this on my wife's TP (didn't have either of mine along) while out of town. I'm surprised how stable it is.

Saw this on XDA:



name='shumash' said:


> [background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]Power draw is beastly. It also doesn't seem to reduce it during sleep[/background]


Yet:



name='Roland' said:


> -Low -4ma Battery drain during sleep but with high spiking of -200ma.


I factory reset and flashed from TWRP, then restored missing apps from TIBU. Found out while setting it up that I was losing battery, even tho it was plugged in. I started at 55% when I was flashing the rom and just turned it off now after setting up the screens at 46%.

Turned off the screen to let it charge and now it's at 44%. Guess I'll charge it up in TWRP.

Guess that means even more reason to keep an eye on things when it's idle, even if it's charging. 

EDIT: booted into webOS and got a warning about the charger not providing enough current. Turned the charger barrel back and forth a couple times and the warning went away. Now its charging during sleep in CM.


----------



## Fixineer

It looks like the apps are going off of the home screen. I don't know if anyone else is seeing this.
[sharedmedia=core:attachments:37996]


----------



## Colchiro

Clean install with apps restored from TIBU, after 9 hours of sleep I'm seeing lots of -5ma, but nothing lower. Battery is still at 97%.

I wish we could flash the A6 chip without running entire debrick. (Don't want to chance bricking an otherwise working tablet.)



Fixineer said:


> It looks like the apps are going off of the home screen. I don't know if anyone else is seeing this.


This is probably a launcher problem. Check your settings. No problems here with Apex launcher.


----------



## Gradular

Colchiro said:


> Clean install with apps restored from TIBU, after 9 hours of sleep I'm seeing lots of -5ma, but nothing lower. Battery is still at 97%.


that's how I did it also. Formated system and did a factory reset, then flashed rom and gapps.



> I wish we could flash the A6 chip without running entire debrick. (Don't want to chance bricking an otherwise working tablet.)


Yeah im getting 10-30ma, where as in 0304, I was getting 5-8ma. I hope someone in the know would chime in. I heard some say webdoctor flashes a6 at some point. But I have yet to confirm it though HP or a major dev that can really dive into the code.



> This is probably a launcher problem. Check your settings. No problems here with Apex launcher.


Holo and nova works good also to a point. doesn't like some widgets, unless I haven't checked the right settings correctly. Ill have to try apex out

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## PalmerCurling

I just got my touchpad back up and running, so its been while since ive been on the touchpad scene. how often are 10.1 updates rolled out for the touchpad, and is there source code we can look at/submit to/build from?


----------



## Colchiro

We had two 10.1 builds on the same day, otherwise nothing since. We'll get updates when significant changes are made and need testing. Might be today, might be 1 month, who knows.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Hey Guys, more great news. Two new CM10.1 Roms have appeared but with working Cameras. Check it out and thank our hardworking developers

[ROM][ALPHA][CM10.1]<KANG>SCHIZOID 2.00 All-in-One [04Apr13] By shumash

[ROM][KANG][AOSP 4.2.2] SlimROM [URL=R:3]R:3 | Fast + Light |[/URL] By -SGA-


----------



## drmarble

To get the icons correctly spaced on your homescreen you need to go into settings->Launcher->stretch screens. This will change the space between the icons. You should make sure you aren't trying to put more icons on the screen than fit. grid size -> 7 x 8 works if you hide icon labels.
Good luck.


----------



## alexeiw123

I have 7 rows, 10 columns, stretched on, works well for me in landscape and portrait. I just fiddled for a while until I found something that seemed right.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk HD


----------



## c000

touchpads everywhere just took a big hit. -sga- locked all his topics and deleted his account








i don't know why, but his contributions will be greatly missed


----------



## Colchiro

Ouch.


----------



## Remolten

Wonder what happened. SGA had most of the roms that were up and running. RIP


----------



## Gradular

We shall see. shumash is still building and drmarble, jcsullins and Dorreggarray are still devving actively in git. I guess ill try out schiziod instead.









Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## lippy lipkowski

Remolten said:


> Wonder what happened. SGA had most of the roms that were up and running. RIP


What probably happened is some smartmouth (I would use another term but i am not privy to how uptight the moderators are here heh) started mouthing off about the rom and how they should be using the next kernel and blah blah blah blah gah blah blah gah...and so forth. He / She was probably coding and chatting and drinking all at the same time and started seeing the F&#%tard mouthing off somewhere and he or she got pipssed and nuked everything. I would not blame him or her hehe. Really I wouldn't. I am capping this because I think everyone needs to get a grip here.

I AM THRILLED THAT THESE WONDERFULLY ADEPT AND GENEROUS SOFTWARE ENGINEERS ARE TAKING THE TAKE TO MAKE MY CRAPPY TABLET THAT I CAN NARY AFFORD TO REPLACE, MUCH LESS NOT TO SUCK BUT TO BE ALMOST RUNNING CURRENT SOFTWARE! IT ALSO MAKES ME SMITTEN WHEN I REALIZE THEY ARE CONTRIBUTING TO FACING GOOGLE AND APPLE AT THE SAME TIME. I MEAN HOW CAN YOU LOSE! QUIT YER BITCHIN AS THE SAYING GOES AND BE HAPPY DAMNIT!($%*[email protected]^%(^ I LOVE THESE PEOPLE.

Oh yeah before I forget. They are helping FACE M$ as well. Windows 8 is a PATHETIC attempt to break into the tablet market. I suspect they are too late. Lets hope so. The more of these devs that just whip this rockin functionality up for nothing are contributing to destroying the current paradigm of software engineering. SUPPORT THEM. Don't slag them. Jeeze.....


----------



## ericdabbs

lippy lipkowski said:


> What probably happened is some smartmouth (I would use another term but i am not privy to how uptight the moderators are here heh) started mouthing off about the rom and how they should be using the next kernel and blah blah blah blah gah blah blah gah...and so forth. He / She was probably coding and chatting and drinking all at the same time and started seeing the F&#%tard mouthing off somewhere and he or she got pipssed and nuked everything. I would not blame him or her hehe. Really I wouldn't. I am capping this because I think everyone needs to get a grip here.
> 
> I AM THRILLED THAT THESE WONDERFULLY ADEPT AND GENEROUS SOFTWARE ENGINEERS ARE TAKING THE TAKE TO MAKE MY CRAPPY TABLET THAT I CAN NARY AFFORD TO REPLACE, MUCH LESS NOT TO SUCK BUT TO BE ALMOST RUNNING CURRENT SOFTWARE! IT ALSO MAKES ME SMITTEN WHEN I REALIZE THEY ARE CONTRIBUTING TO FACING GOOGLE AND APPLE AT THE SAME TIME. I MEAN HOW CAN YOU LOSE! QUIT YER BITCHIN AS THE SAYING GOES AND BE HAPPY DAMNIT!($%*[email protected]^%(^ I LOVE THESE PEOPLE.
> 
> Oh yeah before I forget. They are helping FACE M$ as well. Windows 8 is a PATHETIC attempt to break into the tablet market. I suspect they are too late. Lets hope so. The more of these devs that just whip this rockin functionality up for nothing are contributing to destroying the current paradigm of software engineering. SUPPORT THEM. Don't slag them. Jeeze.....


what the heck are you talking about? The ROMs are still there for download.


----------



## lippy lipkowski

It was in response to this satement by c000 "touchpads everywhere just took a big hit. -sga- locked all his topics and deleted his account








i don't know why, but his contributions will be greatly missed"

I was responding to the fact that for some reason -SGA- decided to split. It wasn't about the roms, it was about -SGA- obviously being upset / disgusted about something or other. What does his rom still being available for download have to do with it? Was the above statement inaccurate about -SGA-? Did the fact that one of the main devs of this stuff just deleted his account get past you or is something not as it was stated?


----------



## nevertells

And how did you come by this intimate knowledge that sga quit because someone upset him? Or were you hypothesizing the situation? If so, that was quite a rant based on hypothesis. If you know the source of the offensive post, please provide a link.

OH, btw, all his work is still available on goo.I'm.


----------



## ennu

been away for a while but just installed schizoid 2.00 (04Apr13) rom and checked out some stuff, got the nexus 7 camera working only you see yourself upside down when taking picture, result however is ok (not 180 degrees rotated).

so far no big problems see what power consumption gonna do.

report back later.

u-cam not working


----------



## nevertells

ennu said:


> been away for a while but just installed schizoid 2.00 (04Apr13) rom and checked out some stuff, got the nexus 7 camera working only you see yourself upside down when taking picture, result however is ok (not 180 degrees rotated).
> 
> so far no big problems see what power consumption gonna do.
> 
> report back later.


Install Ucam Ultra. The orientation of the preview can be changed in it's settings.


----------



## ennu

installed ucam ultra but still not working in this new rom from schizoid 2.00


----------



## lippy lipkowski

nevertells said:


> And how did you come by this intimate knowledge that sga quit because someone upset him? Or were you hypothesizing the situation? If so, that was quite a rant based on hypothesis. If you know the source of the offensive post, please provide a link.
> 
> OH, btw, all his work is still available on goo.I'm.


I was hypothesizing. I got the knowledge that he quit by the previous post to mine that I quoted.

c000 in the post before mine said that -sga- locked his threads and deleted his account......

/me shrugs


----------



## ericdabbs

lippy lipkowski said:


> I was hypothesizing. I got the knowledge that he quit by the previous post to mine that I quoted.
> 
> c000 in the post before mine said that -sga- locked his threads and deleted his account......
> 
> /me shrugs


Read any of the xda threads. It says that SGA requested his account and his threads removed since he said he was no longer able to maintain them. Maybe some life events occurred which prohibited him from working further on this rom. I dont think c000 said anything wrong but was just giving a PSA that SGA will be out of the cm 10.1 game. Your rant seemed to unravel out if control commenting on a the state if M$ tablet efforts which are unrelated to this topic.

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nevertells

ericdabbs said:


> [/size]
> installed ucam ultra but still not working in this new rom from schizoid 2.00


Yeah, I just tried it and apparently their last update broke it again. Try tapping the camera icon, upper right in gallery. That one works for me.


----------



## Gradular

nevertells said:


> Yeah, I just tried it and apparently their last update broke it again. Try tapping the camera icon, upper right in gallery. That one works for me.


Anyone try camera360? I would but im charging it up.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## jcsullins

Remolten said:


> Wonder what happened. SGA had most of the roms that were up and running. RIP


GPL compliance issues?


----------



## c000

not sure about that. all his topics were locked by his request.
links to his works are still in his locked topics


----------



## cnlson

well he had his touchpad dumped in teh toilet by his SO back in december. Perhaps it might be related.


----------



## c000

maybe so 
he did spend a lot of time on the forums


----------



## cnlson

only the good die young...


----------



## Remolten

jcsullins said:


> GPL compliance issues?


Could have been, but from the way the mod posted, sounded like he did it himself. I can't think of any issues, no gapps preinstalled in rom or anything else that could maybe cause this. Maybe he was developing for a different device? But anyways, RIP.


----------



## ericdabbs

Geez people, can we stop using the word "RIP" to describe SGA's sudden departure? You make it sound like he died or something.


----------



## Remolten

ericdabbs said:


> Geez people, can we stop using the word "RIP" to describe SGA's sudden departure? You make it sound like he died or something.


He was running like 7 roms on XDA so I think he definitely deserves to RIP.


----------



## Mighty_Red

HUGE thanks for [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]SGA, Jcsullins and Drmarble for making this possible, and so quickly since Drmarble came out with his test rom! Big Thanks to you [/background]RolandDeschain79, m[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]ore excellent work testing all of this and getting videos out. I'll probably wipe my 16GB TP running 10 and try this out soon. If this moves quickly I might have to move both TPs to this [/background]


----------



## nevertells

Gradular said:


> Anyone try camera360? I would but im charging it up.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


Camera 360 Ulitmate by Pinguo would not even start. Got a report problems to screen and then it just dumped out without any other messages.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Hey guys,

Brad Linder over at Liliputing put together a step by step guide for enabling the HD video decoding. He based this on a post by webdroidmt over at XDA. I will quote him below and add a link to his excellent Touchpad article. Great to see everyone helping out. Big thanks to -SGA- Jcsullins and Mrmarble, i'm just thrilled to watch development continue on our HP TouchPads

*Android 4.2 for the HP TouchPad (with HD video decoding) Liliputing Article By Brad Linder*

*"Enabling hardware-accelerated video*
Theoretically all you need to do to get Netflix and YouTube HD videos to play is swap out a single file on your tablet. But the process for doing that is actually a little tricky.
As xda-developers forum member webdroidmt discovered, what you want to do is replace the vidc_1080p.fw file in the /etc/firmware directory on the HP TouchPad with one from an Android 4.1 ROM where hardware-accelerated video works.
Here's how I did that:
1. Download the 20130304 experimental build of CyanogenMod 10 for the TouchPad from developer jcsullins to my PC.
2. Open the .zip file on my PC and navigate to the \system\etc\firmware directory.
3. Extract the file called vidc_1080p.fw to my desktop.
4. On the HP TouchPad I installed Root Explorer from the Play Store (other file browsers with root access may work, but Root Explorer is easy to work with when changing file permissions).
5. Navigate to the /system/etc/firmware directory on the TouchPad using Root Explorer.
6. Tap the button at the top of the screen that says "Mount R/W" to allow read/write access to the directory.
7. Move the vidc_1080p.fw file from this directory to another directory. (You could delete it, but I wanted to keep a copy in case anything went wrong. So I copied it to the root directory of my SD card. I also renamed it so I wouldn't confuse it with the new file).
7a. You may be tempted to just rename the file. Don't do that. You have to move it out of this directory in order to make room for the new file you're about to move in.
8. Copy the vidc_1080p.fw file from step 3 to the /system/etc/firmware directory on the HP TouchPad (you can do this by connecting your tablet to your PC with a USB cable, emailing yourself the file, or whatever your preferred method for transferring files to your tablet is).
9. Long-press on the vidc_1080p.fw file and change the permissions so that they match the image below. When you're done, Root Explorer should show the permissions as rw-r-r-.









10. Reboot your tablet.
Once the TouchPad finishes rebooting, you should have support for hardware-accelerated video playback.
If you don't feel like going through all these steps, you might just want to wait until developers offer a pre-built version of CM10.1 with support for video acceleration. Since all that's missing is a single file, it shouldn't take long for that to happen.
_thanks RolandDeschain79!"_

*Liliputing Article By Brad Linder*


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Oh No like everyone was saying -SGA- has requested all his threads locked and closed. He was doing such a great job, does anyone know what has happened? Perhaps he has just moved onto other projects? I wonder if I should mirror this thread over at XDA now, I'd be happy to take care of that if -SGA- is busy doing more important stuff. -SGA- was a really active and respected XDA member, he will be missed.


----------



## Gradular

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Brad Linder over at Liliputing put together a step by step guide for enabling the HD video decoding. He based this on a post by webdroidmt over at XDA. I will quote him below and add a link to his excellent Touchpad article. Great to see everyone helping out. Big thanks to -SGA- Jcsullins and Mrmarble, i'm just thrilled to watch development continue on our HP TouchPads
> 
> *Android 4.2 for the HP TouchPad (with HD video decoding) Liliputing Article By Brad Linder*
> 
> *"Enabling hardware-accelerated video*
> Theoretically all you need to do to get Netflix and YouTube HD videos to play is swap out a single file on your tablet. But the process for doing that is actually a little tricky.
> As xda-developers forum member webdroidmt discovered, what you want to do is replace the vidc_1080p.fw file in the /etc/firmware directory on the HP TouchPad with one from an Android 4.1 ROM where hardware-accelerated video works.
> Here's how I did that:
> 1. Download the 20130304 experimental build of CyanogenMod 10 for the TouchPad from developer jcsullins to my PC.
> 2. Open the .zip file on my PC and navigate to the \system\etc\firmware directory.
> 3. Extract the file called vidc_1080p.fw to my desktop.
> 4. On the HP TouchPad I installed Root Explorer from the Play Store (other file browsers with root access may work, but Root Explorer is easy to work with when changing file permissions).
> 5. Navigate to the /system/etc/firmware directory on the TouchPad using Root Explorer.
> 6. Tap the button at the top of the screen that says "Mount R/W" to allow read/write access to the directory.
> 7. Move the vidc_1080p.fw file from this directory to another directory. (You could delete it, but I wanted to keep a copy in case anything went wrong. So I copied it to the root directory of my SD card. I also renamed it so I wouldn't confuse it with the new file).
> 7a. You may be tempted to just rename the file. Don't do that. You have to move it out of this directory in order to make room for the new file you're about to move in.
> 8. Copy the vidc_1080p.fw file from step 3 to the /system/etc/firmware directory on the HP TouchPad (you can do this by connecting your tablet to your PC with a USB cable, emailing yourself the file, or whatever your preferred method for transferring files to your tablet is).
> 9. Long-press on the vidc_1080p.fw file and change the permissions so that they match the image below. When you're done, Root Explorer should show the permissions as rw-r-r-.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10. Reboot your tablet.
> Once the TouchPad finishes rebooting, you should have support for hardware-accelerated video playback.
> If you don't feel like going through all these steps, you might just want to wait until developers offer a pre-built version of CM10.1 with support for video acceleration. Since all that's missing is a single file, it shouldn't take long for that to happen.
> _thanks RolandDeschain79!"_
> 
> *Liliputing Article By Brad Linder*


Does anyone know if this version is in schziod 2.0?

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## reynoben

Gradular said:


> Does anyone know if this version is in schziod 2.0?
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


Not sure if this exact method was used in Schizoid 2.0, however video is working for me with that ROM and was not working with SGA's ROM. Not sure about HD video, but Netflix worked as well as video from MLB's At Bat app.


----------



## Gradular

Ok I'll have to check it out when I get a chance after work, but in the meantime for those of you still running SGA's rom from the 4th, I created a flashable zip that fixes the HD video issue. Let me know if you have any issues as I only have one TP to test it on myself.

update-cm10.1-HDvideo_fix.zip


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Gradular said:


> Ok I'll have to check it out when I get a chance after work, but in the meantime for those of you still running SGA's rom from the 4th, I created a flashable zip that fixes the HD video issue. Let me know if you have any issues as I only have one TP to test it on myself.
> 
> update-cm10.1-HDvideo_fix.zip


Great work Gradular! This will make it a lot easier for people to get hardware decoding working







I will test it out and add it to the OP, thank you for your contribution to our Touchpad enjoyment


----------



## LukeS

Anyone else having issues installing this build? I downloaded the build with the working camera.. http://goo.im/devs/shumash/tenderloin/skz_tenderloin-2.00_jb_4.2.2-04APR2013-144336.zip and put in the "cminstall" folder but when I run ACMEinstaller3 it goes through some stuff really quick to read the screen then reboots but does not update android.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

LukeS said:


> Anyone else having issues installing this build? I downloaded the build with the working camera.. http://goo.im/devs/s...2013-144336.zip and put in the "cminstall" folder but when I run ACMEinstaller3 it goes through some stuff really quick to read the screen then reboots but does not update android.


Read OP Note 5, while you're at it read them all please! Add Gradulars[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background]update-cm10.1-HDvideo_fix.zip  to the cminstall file. Let me know what happens, Happy Flashing









[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]*Notes:*[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]1)How to enable hardware-accelerated video decoding (YouTube HD, NetFilx,)[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Flash the following zip file with CWM or TWRP. Big thanks to [/background]Gradular
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Download: [/background]update-cm10.1-HDvideo_fix.zip[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background]How to flash.zips & gapps packages video:
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Or[/background]
*Step by step guide for enabling the HD Video decoding:*
Android 4.2 for the HP TouchPad (with HD video decoding)[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] Liliputing Article By Brad Linder[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]2)Use this free app "[/background]4.2 Multiple User Enabler Root[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]" to enable multi-user functionality.[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]-You can also use the terminal emulator to enable it, [/background]see VFF instructions below[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)].[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]3)You can enable additional reboot options like recovery by enabling Developer options.[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]-Go to Settings/About Tablet/ Tap on "Build number" 7 times.[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]-A new menu will appear in the Settings/About Tablet/Developer options/ tab on the left.[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]-Check "Advanced reboot" to get the Recovery/Boot loader options.[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]4)You may wish to monitor your battery drain history during sleep.[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]-Install the the free app [/background]Battery Monitor Widget:
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]-Here you can see my sleep history from the last few hours[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]5) When installing this Rom with the ACMEInstaller 3, you may need to add "update-" to the beginning of the file names.[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]-like so "update-CM10.1_TESTING_ONLY_Ap­­r0213.zip"[/background]


----------



## LukeS

RolandDeschain79 said:


> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]5) When installing this Rom with the ACMEInstaller 3, you may need to add "update-" to the beginning of the file names.[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]-like so "update-CM10.1_TESTING_ONLY_Ap­­r0213.zip"[/background]


I did that with no luck so I went through and used the webOS doctor to revert my tablet to a factory image and started over. The ACME installer installed moboot 3.8 and clockwork mod recovery but not android. After ACMEinstaller3 runs and the tablet reboots there are no files in the cminstall folder so it did something with the update-cm-xxxxxxxx.zip but did not install it.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

LukeS said:


> I did that with no luck so I went through and used the webOS doctor to revert my tablet to a factory image and started over. The ACME installer installed moboot 3.8 and clockwork mod recovery but not android. After ACMEinstaller3 runs and the tablet reboots there are no files in the cminstall folder so it did something with the update-cm-xxxxxxxx.zip but did not install it.


That's very odd, just flash the Rom and gapps package through CWM now and everything will be installed.


----------



## LukeS

RolandDeschain79 said:


> That's very odd, just flash the Rom and gapps package through CWM now and everything will be installed.


I tried using the ACMEuninstaller a few times and then using the ACMEinstaller3 with each of the three ROMs with no luck, I just tried using clockworkmod and it works! It is very weird because I could see the ACMEinstaller unpacking the ROM zip after I did a uninstall then a fresh install. It would never boot into android once selecting android from the moboot menu, it would just get stuck in a boot loop.


----------



## nevertells

LukeS said:


> I did that with no luck so I went through and used the webOS doctor to revert my tablet to a factory image and started over. The ACME installer installed moboot 3.8 and clockwork mod recovery but not android. After ACMEinstaller3 runs and the tablet reboots there are no files in the cminstall folder so it did something with the update-cm-xxxxxxxx.zip but did not install it.


Well, since you have cwm installed, just put the rom you want to install back on the SD card and use cwm to install it. Have you thought that your rom.zip may be corrupted? Did you verify the MD5?


----------



## Colchiro

Corrupted zip (incomplete download) is what I was thinking as well.


----------



## LukeS

Just checked the MD5s, they match. I could have very well been doing something wrong but it is all very weird. After the ACMEinstaller3 failed I was able to flash the ROMs using clockwork recovery since all the partitions were setup and clockwork was installed. All in all I have it working. I did see the ACMEinstaller unpacking the ROM's zip during the install if running the installer after a clean uninstall first so it tried but for whatever reason failed. Does the ACMEinstaller dump a log file somewhere?


----------



## nevertells

LukeS said:


> Just checked the MD5s, they match. I could have very well been doing something wrong but it is all very weird. After the ACMEinstaller3 failed I was able to flash the ROMs using clockwork recovery since all the partitions were setup and clockwork was installed. All in all I have it working. I did see the ACMEinstaller unpacking the ROM's zip during the install if running the installer after a clean uninstall first so it tried but for whatever reason failed. Does the ACMEinstaller dump a log file somewhere?


Sorry, don't know about the log file, but one should be able to install any rom using ACME3 as long as the first time one installed one was with ACME3. Although it is much easier to do it with CWM or TWRP. No PC required.


----------



## drmarble

You shouldn't need to swap the vidc_1080p.fw file if the builders used the correct proprietary files. I believe SGA used theMuppets github. This doesn't have the latest files. Jcsullins' latest cm10 zip (0303 or 0304) does have the latest. The builders just need to run ./unzip-files.sh from device/hp/tenderloin with jcsullins' rom as the argument. This puts the correct files into the rom. Changing this file is only necessary on roms made by folks who aren't using jcsullin' prebuilts.


----------



## Gradular

drmarble said:


> You shouldn't need to swap the vidc_1080p.fw file if the builders used the correct proprietary files. I believe SGA used theMuppets github. This doesn't have the latest files. Jcsullins' latest cm10 zip (0303 or 0304) does have the latest. The builders just need to run ./unzip-files.sh from device/hp/tenderloin with jcsullins' rom as the argument. This puts the correct files into the rom. Changing this file is only necessary on roms made by folks who aren't using jcsullin' prebuilts.


 OK so we know we need it for sga, but as far as i can tell no other rom.

Sent from my SPH-M930BST using RootzWiki


----------



## Gradular

Fix for Touchscreen for CDM's roms. Its untested as im without my TP right now. Please reply if you have any issues.

Edit: will reupload tonight. Sorry guys. Anyone know of a zip program that works in android that is flash compatible?

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Gradular said:


> Fix for Touchscreen for CDM's roms. Its untested as im without my TP right now. Please reply if you have any issues.
> 
> http://www51.zippysh...55940/file.html
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


Thank you very much Gradular I will test it out now and let you know if there are any issues.


----------



## vff

FWIW, I am not a dev, but I have installed and tested all 3 roms, went through and tried many system settings, (security, visuals, apps, dev settings, multi-user, wifi, etc, etc.) and ran all the apps I use just to see what works and what doesn't (video apps, mail, browsers, sync, etc, etc). BTW, I continue to use TWRP 2.3.1 since I have never had a problem or had to use acmeinstall3, 394mb of space for the system has been constant since day 1, i guess I have been lucky).

SGA's build worked fine after fixing video. Camera not working was a non-issue (who would want to use that camera for anything?). I tested Schizoid and for some reason, had multiple problems with the launcher's (GO and treb) and had lockups with multi-user interface. I backed off that rom (It could have been something i did, so my "test" wasn't thorough). I installed CDMontcrieff rom and it is working the best since the video, camera, and multi-user interface is working flawlessly with all my apps. Battery drain is average, about the same as in 0304/4.1.2 for the last day.

Other than Bluetooth, i have not had any problems at all and have been using it pretty heavily the last 24 hrs.


----------



## rickpub

what/where is the cdmontcriff ROM? I have not seen it nor am I able to locate it. Thanks

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2

Sorry, never mind, found it

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RolandDeschain79

rickpub said:


> what/where is the cdmontcriff ROM? I have not seen it nor am I able to locate it. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2
> 
> Sorry, never mind, found it
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


Lol I was just about to ask you if you have looked in the OP, there are only two links to it there


----------



## RolandDeschain79

vff said:


> FWIW, I am not a dev, but I have installed and tested all 3 roms, went through and tried many system settings, (security, visuals, apps, dev settings, multi-user, wifi, etc, etc.) and ran all the apps I use just to see what works and what doesn't (video apps, mail, browsers, sync, etc, etc). BTW, I continue to use TWRP 2.3.1 since I have never had a problem or had to use acmeinstall3, 394mb of space for the system has been constant since day 1, i guess I have been lucky).
> 
> SGA's build worked fine after fixing video. Camera not working was a non-issue (who would want to use that camera for anything?). I tested Schizoid and for some reason, had multiple problems with the launcher's (GO and treb) and had lockups with multi-user interface. I backed off that rom (It could have been something i did, so my "test" wasn't thorough). I installed CDMontcrieff rom and it is working the best since the video, camera, and multi-user interface is working flawlessly with all my apps. Battery drain is average, about the same as in 0304/4.1.2 for the last day.
> 
> Other than Bluetooth, i have not had any problems at all and have been using it pretty heavily the last 24 hrs.


Nice work! I've been catching up on my testing today and have found pretty much the same things. -SGA-'s build has the best battery life but no camera, which I also see as a non issue. CDMontcrieff builds seem the smoothest and have a slightly better battery drain during sleep. I've been making a few notes about it in the OP. I should also note that CDMontcrieffs AOKP build deleted my SDcard data, looks like this happens about 25-50% of the time with this build so be careful and backup to your PC.

*CM10.1 Roms:*

CM10.1 Rom Download:[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] by -SGA-[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Notes: Low battery drain (-4ma), needs [/background]h/w video patch[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)], No camera.[/background]

CM10.1 Rom with working Camera Download:[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] by [/background]CDMoncrieff
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Notes: High battery drain (-60ma), supports h/w video, inverted camera.[/background]

CM10.1 Rom with working Camera Download:[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] by [/background]shumash
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Notes: Very high battery drain (-90ma), supports h/w video, Inverted camera.[/background]


----------



## Gradular

Ok thank SGA's still active goo.im account for this.

http://goo.im/devs/SGA/ts_srv.zip

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## vff

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Nice work! I've been catching up on my testing today and have found pretty much the same things. -SGA-'s build has the best battery life but no camera, which I also see as a non issue. CDMontcrieff builds seem the smoothest and have a slightly better battery drain during sleep. I've been making a few notes about it in the OP.
> 
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]*CM10.1 Roms:*[/background]
> 
> CM10.1 Rom Download:[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] by -SGA-[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Notes: Low battery drain (-4ma), needs [/background]h/w video patch[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)], No camera.[/background]
> 
> CM10.1 Rom with working Camera Download:[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] by [/background]CDMoncrieff
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Notes: High battery drain (-60ma), supports h/w video, inverted camera.[/background]
> 
> CM10.1 Rom with working Camera Download:[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] by [/background]shumash
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Notes: Very high battery drain (-90ma), supports h/w video, Inverted camera.[/background]


Thanks Roland,
Interesting test... while using the CDMontrcrieff rom, used the TP to run Slingbox (live TV) while on battery for 4 hours. The results? 100% at 2:00pm, 11% at 6:00pm. 90% consumed in 4hrs. averaged about 1128 mA to 1268 mA per fifteen minute intervals during that 4 hr period. At rest, for me the drain is high averaging 70-90 mA.


----------



## nevertells

vff said:


> Thanks Roland,
> Interesting test... while using the CDMontrcrieff rom, used the TP to run Slingbox (live TV) while on battery for 4 hours. The results? 100% at 2:00pm, 11% at 6:00pm. 90% consumed in 4hrs. averaged about 1128 mA to 1268 mA per fifteen minute intervals during that 4 hr period. At rest, for me the drain is high averaging 70-90 mA.


Looks like the camera code is the culprit at causing the high battery drain. If Montrcrieff's rom could be compiled without the camera patch, that would probably help until Dorregaray figures out the cause. I also read recently that he just added a patch to the gerrit that corrects the orientation problem. Be patient, it took him around a year to get us to were we are now. If it's feasible, he get it working on 10.1.


----------



## Dorregaray

nevertells said:


> Looks like the camera code is the culprit at causing the high battery drain. If Montrcrieff's rom could be compiled without the camera patch, that would probably help until Dorregaray figures out the cause. I also read recently that he just added a patch to the gerrit that corrects the orientation problem. Be patient, it took him around a year to get us to were we are now. If it's feasible, he get it working on 10.1.


The camera driver code seems to be ok. The cause may be somewhere out of the driver and triggered when the camera is present. I'll try to debug this issue in the next couple of days.

However if you want to get rid of camera on existing rom simply remove (or rename) the /system/lib/hw/camera.msm8660.so file and reboot. The camera driver will not be loaded anymore.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Dorregaray said:


> The camera driver code seems to be ok. The cause may be somewhere out of the driver and triggered when the camera is present. I'll try to debug this issue in the next couple of days.
> 
> However if you want to get rid of camera on existing rom simply remove (or rename) the /system/lib/hw/camera.msm8660.so file and reboot. The camera driver will not be loaded anymore.


Thank you for invaluable developer advise Dorregaray I think I will try removing the Camera driver from [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]CDMontrcrieffs rom and see if that fixes the high battery drain. I really like [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]CDMontrcrieff AOPK rom but I've found the high battery drain a little unacceptable. [/background]


----------



## vff

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Thank you for invaluable developer advise Dorregaray I think I will try removing the Camera driver from [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]CDMontrcrieffs rom and see if that fixes the high battery drain. I really like [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]CDMontrcrieff AOPK rom but I've found the high battery drain a little unacceptable. [/background]


I'll do the same. I noted you liked the AOPK vs. the CM rom. Whats the difference? I am using the CM rom.


----------



## nevertells

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Thank you for invaluable developer advise Dorregaray I think I will try removing the Camera driver from [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]CDMontrcrieffs rom and see if that fixes the high battery drain. I really like [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]CDMontrcrieff AOPK rom but I've found the high battery drain a little unacceptable. [/background]


DrMarble and Dorregaray have been collaborating on this and so far, removing or changing the "[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]camera.msm8660.so" [/background]file name to not load the camera driver is not lowering the battery drain.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

nevertells said:


> DrMarble and Dorregaray have been collaborating on this and so far, removing or changing the "[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]camera.msm8660.so" [/background]file name to not load the camera driver is not lowering the battery drain.


Aww I had high hopes but haven't had a chance to test it yet. Thanks for sharing you testing experiences with us


----------



## vff

Gradular said:


> Ok thank SGA's still active goo.im account for this.
> 
> http://goo.im/devs/SGA/ts_srv.zip
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


Does the touchscreen fix help touch on the CDM roms? Assume you just flash this..


----------



## nevertells

Gradular said:


> Ok thank SGA's still active goo.im account for this.
> 
> http://goo.im/devs/SGA/ts_srv.zip
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


Could you give some details about this file please. Thanks


----------



## RolandDeschain79

nevertells said:


> Does the touchscreen fix help touch on the CDM roms? Assume you just flash this..


Yes it should make a difference

Oh wait looks like we have a new SCHIZOID 2.00 [11Apr13] to test first. It should have all of those fixes included.

http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=2223665

http://goo.im/devs/s...2013-152339.zip


----------



## vff

RolandDeschain79 said:


> I was just adding a note about it. Its supposed to fix the touchscreen sensitivity issues.
> 
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]3)Fix the touch screen multiple light touch glitch by Flashing this .zip through CWM or TWRP.[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]-Download [/background]ts_srv.zip
> 
> Post by CDMoncrieff
> http://forum.xda-dev...96&postcount=44
> 
> Yes it should make a difference
> 
> Oh wait looks like we have a new SCHIZOID 2.00 [11Apr13] to test first. It should have all of those fixes included.
> 
> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=2223665
> 
> http://goo.im/devs/s...2013-152339.zip


Unfortunately, the process android.process.acore has stopped. (OK)
Unfortunately, Android keyboard has stopped. (OK)

Over and over and over.... but the system is still responding. Multi-user is not working, messages pop up above when I tap the face. In fact, whenever I tap a function like Settings, Play, or an App, messages above pop up..

Back to CDM.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

vff said:


> Unfortunately, the process android.process.acore has stopped. (OK)
> Unfortunately, Android keyboard has stopped. (OK)
> 
> Over and over and over.... but the system is still responding. Multi-user is not working, messages pop up above when I tap the face. In fact, whenever I tap a function like Settings, Play, or an App, messages above pop up..
> 
> Back to CDM.


Hey I just solved that. You can't flash it over a CM10.1 rom or that happens. Restore a CM9 backup and flash the Rom and 4.2 gapps. I had the same problem when I tried to flash over the CM10.1 Rom, not sure what the issue is but I should make a note about it.

This Rom is looking great so far! Notes: Medium to Low battery drain(-4ma,-30ma), supports h/w video, camera works

Rom

4.2 Gapps

Thread


----------



## vff

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Hey I just solved that. You can't flash it over a CM10.1 rom or that happens. Restore a CM9 backup and flash the Rom and 4.2 gapps. I had the same problem when I tried to flash over the CM10.1 Rom, not sure what the issue is but I should make a note about it.
> 
> This Rom is looking great so far! Notes: Medium to Low battery drain(-4ma), supports h/w video, camera works
> 
> Rom
> 
> 4.2 Gapps
> 
> Thread


Strange... cant see why that would be an issue? Dont you basically replace all binarys in a re-flash of the rom? Why would old contents have anything to do with that? I believe you, but doesn't make any sense to me. but then again, I am just the flasher, not the coder..


----------



## Swami

Ok, if I no longer have a CWM 9 on the system, and do not have a backup any longer, what do I do? Can I flash over Jcsullins' 10?(I have a Feb backup of that one.)


----------



## vff

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Hey I just solved that. You can't flash it over a CM10.1 rom or that happens. Restore a CM9 backup and flash the Rom and 4.2 gapps. I had the same problem when I tried to flash over the CM10.1 Rom, not sure what the issue is but I should make a note about it.
> 
> This Rom is looking great so far! Notes: Medium to Low battery drain(-4ma,-30ma), supports h/w video, camera works
> 
> Rom
> 
> 4.2 Gapps
> 
> Thread


Roland, update...I dont have a CM9 restore but I do have the latest CM9 rom/gapps. I tried to flash them (mulitple times after wiping cache etc) and kept going into a boot loop (its been so long since I used CM9). I am NOT going to wipe my data to get CM9 running, just to "TRY" this rom. (I did try it after the boot loop but still had the same problems as before). I will wait until the dev fixes it so I can flash it over CM10. I can deal with higher battery usage for now since I have the nice HP proximity charging dock to set it on while not in use..


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Swami said:


> Roland, update...I dont have a CM9 restore but I do have the latest CM9 rom/gapps. I tried to flash them (mulitple times after wiping cache etc) and kept going into a boot loop (its been so long since I used CM9). I am NOT going to wipe my data to get CM9 running, just to "TRY" this rom. (I did try it after the boot loop but still had the same problems as before). I will wait until the dev fixes it so I can flash it over CM10. I can deal with higher battery usage for now since I have the nice HP proximity charging dock to set it on while not in use..


Yes Swami you can flash this over CM10 but MAKE A NANDROID BACKUP FIRST. At the very least read my OP which states this already and the part about these being testing Roms. Issues abound, expereinced/advanced users only. This is the bloody edge of development, be careful you don't get cut.

Hey VFF its actually a noted issue in my CM10 thread that you can't flash CM9 over CM10 and will need to restore a Nandroid backup or uninstall reinstall, wipe you partitions reflash Rom/gapps through CWM/TWRP... Now it looks like you can't flash CM10 or ather CM10.1 Roms over a CM10.1 Rom. Since this flashing issues haven't been solved from CM9-CM10 I doubt it will be fixed anytime soon with CM10.1 No I do not know why and yes it seems strange but all we can do is make a note about and avoid doing it. If any of our brilliant developers would like to shed light on this problem we would all be very appreciative and humbled


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Back to business...

I've discovered an issue with the audio playback when the screen is off, while using the latest SCHIZOID CM10.1 Rom. I often listen to music on my Touchpad while I'll have my coffee. Today I started up the music but shortly after the screen goes dark I hear a strange honk, like from some invisible evil clown, and my audio stops. I try to restart the audio, then the device but the same problems persist. I kept the screen on and played my music without issues so the problem appears to be related to the screen being off. I have even had the Touchpad restart on me after I hear the honk and try to hit the home button. I have made alogcat to help troubleshoot this problem below.

Alogcat
http://www18.zippysh...91133/file.html


----------



## vff

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Yes Swami you can flash this over CM10 but MAKE A NANDROID BACKUP FIRST. At the very least read my OP which states this already and the part about these being testing Roms. Issues abound, expereinced/advanced users only. This is the bloody edge of development, be careful you don't get cut.
> 
> Hey VFF its actually a noted issue in my CM10 thread that you can't flash CM9 over CM10 and will need to restore a Nandroid backup or uninstall reinstall, wipe you partitions reflash Rom/gapps through CWM/TWRP... Now it looks like you can't flash CM10 or ather CM10.1 Roms over a CM10.1 Rom. Since this flashing issues haven't been solved from CM9-CM10 I doubt it will be fixed anytime soon with CM10.1 No I do not know why and yes it seems strange but all we can do is make a note about and avoid doing it. If any of our brilliant developers would like to shed light on this problem we would all be very appreciative and humbled


Maybe I wasnt clear, I can flash CM10 over CM10, just not schzoid rom (the one with the low battery drain). Thats the only 4.2.2 rom that gives me problems. The others flash fine, no issues except battery drain. Thats the issue. I was aware of the bootloop issues on CM9 but I hadnt had one before until now. So, I just scrapped that and went back to CDM rom, which flashed fine over top of Schzoid rom.


----------



## Mpgrimm2

RolandDeschain79 said:


> I've discovered an issue with the audio playback when the screen is off, while using the latest SCHIZOID CM10.1 Rom .... I kept the screen on and played my music without issues so the problem appears to be related to the screen being off. I have even had the Touchpad restart on me after I hear the honk and try to hit the home button. I have made alogcat to help troubleshoot this problem below.


Have you tried bumping up the CPU min clock up from 192mhz to say 384mhz or higher and see if that helps it out? I've seen same situation on the Evo3d (same 8660 chipset).


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Mpgrimm2 said:


> Have you tried bumping up the CPU min clock up from 192mhz to say 384mhz or higher and see if that helps it out? I've seen same situation on the Evo3d (same 8660 chipset).


Thanks Mpgrimm, that's a good suggestion I'll give that a try now and report back


----------



## Gradular

Ok i fixed the correct version for the touchscreen binary fix. Its been tested in the cm version, I will test the aokp version after i recopy my last sd card back up since mine got wiped.









http://www59.zippyshare.com/v/66376411/file.html

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Mpgrimm2 said:


> Have you tried bumping up the CPU min clock up from 192mhz to say 384mhz or higher and see if that helps it out? I've seen same situation on the Evo3d (same 8660 chipset).


I gave it a go but I still heard that evil honk and lost my audio


----------



## nevertells

RolandDeschain79 said:


> I gave it a go but I still heard that evil honk and lost my audio


Was this a clean install?


----------



## RolandDeschain79

nevertells said:


> Was this a clean install?


Um No







A fresh flash over a CM9 backup







Been flashing so many Roms lately


----------



## nevertells

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Um No
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A fresh flash over a CM9 backup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been flashing so many Roms lately


Then you know what to do!


----------



## trekrev

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Back to business...
> 
> I've discovered an issue with the audio playback when the screen is off, while using the latest SCHIZOID CM10.1 Rom. I often listen to music on my Touchpad while I'll have my coffee. Today I started up the music but shortly after the screen goes dark I hear a strange honk, like from some invisible evil clown, and my audio stops. I try to restart the audio, then the device but the same problems persist. I kept the screen on and played my music without issues so the problem appears to be related to the screen being off. I have even had the Touchpad restart on me after I hear the honk and try to hit the home button. I have made alogcat to help troubleshoot this problem below.
> 
> Alogcat
> http://www18.zippysh...91133/file.html


This sure sounds like an issue that first raised its ugly head about a year ago with the early CM9 builds if my memory serves me right. Again if I remember correctly it was the esteemed JC Sullins who SOLVED the AUDIO driver issues with that ROM so hopefully he will do the same here for 10.1 ... just remembering from a while ago so I hope this helps.


----------



## Atlasstorm

Is anybody having issues side loading apps? Edit: found a work around installed it with es explorer, wouldn't install with stock cm download app

Sent from my skz_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## nevertells

Atlasstorm said:


> Is anybody having issues side loading apps? Edit: found a work around installed it with es explorer, wouldn't install with stock cm download app
> 
> Sent from my skz_tenderloin using RootzWiki


Even with "Allow unknown sources" checked in settings?


----------



## Atlasstorm

nevertells said:


> Even with "Allow unknown sources" checked in settings?


Yeah wouldn't work for me? The page would pop saying are you sure you want to install but the install button is inactive?

Sent from my skz_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## nevertells

Atlasstorm said:


> Yeah wouldn't work for me? The page would pop saying are you sure you want to install but the install button is inactive?
> 
> Sent from my skz_tenderloin using RootzWiki


Yeah, the stock file browser is just something the CM team threw in. I've never tried it. I like Rom Toolbox Lite for all my file browsing and other functions. Same reason I don't use Trebuchet. It's functional, but does not have all the bell and whistles of the after market launchers.


----------



## rickpub

Installed the SGA cm10.1 over jcsullens 10.0, jb 4.1 and no sound. Strange, otherwise works well. Any ideas? Thanks

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nevertells

rickpub said:


> Installed the SGA cm10.1 over jcsullens 10.0, jb 4.1 and no sound. Strange, otherwise works well. Any ideas? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


Any time one installs another developer's build over someone else's, there is always the chance of anomalies. Try clean installing SGA's rom and see how it works.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

rickpub said:


> Installed the SGA cm10.1 over jcsullens 10.0, jb 4.1 and no sound. Strange, otherwise works well. Any ideas? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


You might want to try running the WebOS doctor 3.0.5 after you uninstall Android. The A 6 firmware is known to be flaky and it could improve your battery drain during sleep. Please let us know if you are able to resolve this problem.

Also you might want to try Shumash's latest Schizoid Rom, its a newer build and the camera works.

[ROM][ALPHA][CM10.1]<KANG>SCHIZOID 2.00 All-in-One [11Aprl3][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] By [/background]shumash


----------



## Gradular

RolandDeschain79 said:


> You might want to try running the WebOS doctor 3.0.5 after you uninstall Android. The A 6 firmware is known to be flaky and it could improve your battery drain during sleep. Please let us know if you are able to resolve this problem.
> 
> Also you might want to try Shumash's latest Schizoid Rom, its a newer build and the camera works.
> 
> [ROM][ALPHA][CM10.1]SCHIZOID 2.00 All-in-One [11Aprl3][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] By [/background]shumash


Two things I've noticed in this. Can't get Dolphin to load and bmw doesn't get history while sleeping for me.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## nevertells

Gradular said:


> Two things I've noticed in this. Can't get Dolphin to load and bmw doesn't get history while sleeping for me.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


Shumash has done a lot of customization in that rom and I wouldn't be surprised you find things that are broke.


----------



## rickpub

RolandDeschain79 said:


> You might want to try running the WebOS doctor 3.0.5 after you uninstall Android. The A 6 firmware is known to be flaky and it could improve your battery drain during sleep. Please let us know if you are able to resolve this problem.
> 
> Also you might want to try Shumash's latest Schizoid Rom, its a newer build and the camera works.
> 
> [ROM][ALPHA][CM10.1]SCHIZOID 2.00 All-in-One [11Aprl3][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] By [/background]shumash


Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2

Thanks, I ended up restoring a baseline nandroid that I made back in December on my first install of cm10. I then installed over that an everything plus sound worked. Just finished restoring my apps and all is well.


----------



## nevertells

RolandDeschain79 said:


> You might want to try running the WebOS doctor 3.0.5 after you uninstall Android. The A 6 firmware is known to be flaky and it could improve your battery drain during sleep. Please let us know if you are able to resolve this problem.
> 
> Also you might want to try Shumash's latest Schizoid Rom, its a newer build and the camera works.
> 
> [ROM][ALPHA][CM10.1]<KANG>SCHIZOID 2.00 All-in-One [11Aprl3][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] By [/background]shumash


 Do you know if running Web OS Dr really fixes the a6 controller problem? Has anyone else tried it? Still haven't gotten an answer about running the debricking process to fix it. Or should I say a Readers Digest version of the debricking.


----------



## Gradular

I finally got around to testing out the touchscreen fix in CDM's AOKP version and it flashed ok. Also for the hell of it i tested it in Schziod 2.0 Apr11build and it flashed ok. So if your having multi tap issues when holding your finger down flash this. Post if you have any issues! Already confirmed it to work in the cm version.

http://www59.zippyshare.com/v/66376411/file.html

Sent from my Touchpad using RootzWiki


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Gradular said:


> I finally got around to testing out the touchscreen fix in CDM's AOKP version and it flashed ok. Also for the hell of it i tested it in Schziod 2.0 Apr11build and it flashed ok. So if your having multi tap issues when holding your finger down flash this. Post if you have any issues! Already confirmed it to work in the cm version.
> 
> http://www59.zippysh...76411/file.html
> 
> Sent from my Touchpad using RootzWiki


Thank you very much for making and testing this patch fix Gradular, I'm adding it to the OP now, Cheers


----------



## RolandDeschain79

nevertells said:


> Do you know if running Web OS Dr really fixes the a6 controller problem? Has anyone else tried it? Still haven't gotten an answer about running the debricking process to fix it. Or should I say a Readers Digest version of the debricking.


Well i'm not a developer but I was speculating about this a month ago and asked you to test it too







 I assume Shumash knows what hes talking about since hes a developer that works with Jcsullins(HP TouchPad Guru #1) 

He appears to have confirmed it in this post. I have been asking people to test this and have gotten a very positive response so far.


----------



## acetone802000

Hello i have an probem after installation ; I have an reboot just after the CM logo when booting Cyanogen.

First i made an ACMEUnistaller, i made an full erase in webos and after i installed these files in ACMEInstaller3:

i used these files for install with ACMEInstaller3:
- gapps-jb-20130301-signed (91mb)
- skz-tenderloin-2.00.-jb_4.2.2.-11APRIL2013152339 (157mb) renamed with an update-skz.....
- update-cwm6_tenderloin-20121215
- update-4.2.2-TS_fix
- update-cm10.1-hdvideo_fix
- moboot_038-tenderloin

So in webos i made an full reset and after an new install but without succes :s


----------



## Gradular

Don't flash the fixes with acmeinstaller3. You shouldn't need the hdvideo fix with shumash's rom. IM not sure about the touchscreen fix. I didn't have issues in any rom, but i never got confirmation that this helped in Shumash's rom.

Sent from my SPH-M930BST using RootzWiki


----------



## Colchiro

+1. Always follow the flash directions for initial install. Then if you need other patches, flash them after creating a backup in recovery.


----------



## acetone802000

Thank's for your replys,

Same problem if i flash with acmeinstaller3:
- skz-tenderloin-2.00.-jb_4.2.2.-11APRIL2013152339 (157mb) renamed with an update-skz.....
- update-cwm6_tenderloin-20121215
- moboot_038-tenderloin

and after with cwm: - gapps-jb-20130301-signed.

Edit: i tried to install CM10 and AFTER install CM10.1 with cwm : It works !


----------



## Colchiro

My best results to upgrade from CM 10 to 10.1 was to wipe data. On one TP when I didn't I had FC issues. YMMV.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Carey4782 said:


> I have three touchpads and a week of so after installing 3_4_2013 my drain went from 4mAh to 22mAh. All were restored from the same nandroid backup after deleting android, then installing WebOS 3.05, Acme3 and increasing the system partition by 2GB. On one TP I used WebOS Dr. to reinstall 3.05, (I did not wipe Android), then Acme 3 to reinstall moboot 3.08 and CWM. I then restored my backup. My sleep power consumption dropped to 11mAH. I turned off location services and am using Fake GPS. I am thinking that one of the ad sponsored programs, (Startup Manager, Battery Monitor, Startup Cleaner, System tuner may be the culprit for not being able to get it down to 4mAH).


Trying to understand you here... So you have 3 touchpads, 3 different setups, all of which you installed the older 3/4/13 Rom onto a week ago. Not the latest *Jcsullins Latest Preview Build 04/18/2013 Rom Download: *So you were previously running the 12/16/12 Rom? The Rom that came before the Rom with -4ma battery drain during sleep? Hey wait a sec isn't it impossible to restore different tablets from the same Nandroid backup?

You did this on all three, ACMEUninstalling, reinstalling WebOS with WebDoctor, and then using ACMEInstaller3 to reinstall everything then Nandroid backup. All except for one that you didn't bother to uninstall Android on. On that one Touchpad your gettings -11ma battery drain and you're wondering if its an app causing it?

So now its time to choose one tablet and wipe it, webos doctor it and fresh install without using your backup. Now measure your baseline results to your other tablets. Also make sure that tablet has the WiFi turned off during sleep.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

New CM10.1 Roms to test








CM 10.1 Uncapped ROM! By blmvxer

[ROM]CM 10.1-Test Build by fahd_freak
-(The audio works when screen is off but the battery drain is around 90ma)

[rom][cm 10.1] |||true tablet ui|| By fahd_freak

[ROM] Evervolv | 3.2.0p1 [AOSP 4.2.2] [Test Build] W/UMS support By flintman


----------



## spinejam

Pardon my ignorance but, what's the best browser to use for adobe-flash websites on cm10.1? (tia)


----------



## Trainer

i got a "Boot Failed" Problem


----------



## Gradular

spinejam said:


> Pardon my ignorance but, what's the best browser to use for adobe-flash websites on cm10.1? (tia)


Flash is being fazed out and is not supported in jelly bean. You can get some things to work in Dolphin by tapping a few times on the flash module. But most don't work.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## garux

spinejam said:


> Pardon my ignorance but, what's the best browser to use for adobe-flash websites on cm10.1? (tia)


I use Puffin. Use for Comcast and Hulu (I don't use Hulu Plus).


----------



## Gradular

Trainer said:


> i got a "Boot Failed" Problem


Sounds like your boot folder might be too full. There is only 30 megs available to the boot folder.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## Trainer

i got it.
just unistall ACM and then reinstall it, than it works,.


----------



## nevertells

spinejam said:


> i got it.
> just unistall ACM and then reinstall it, than it works,.


ACM?


----------



## nevertells

RolandDeschain79 said:


> New CM10.1 Roms to test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CM 10.1 Uncapped ROM! By blmvxer
> 
> [ROM]CM 10.1-Test Build by fahd_freak
> -(The audio works when screen is off but the battery drain is around 90ma)
> 
> [rom][cm 10.1] |||true tablet ui|| By fahd_freak
> 
> [ROM] Evervolv | 3.2.0p1 [AOSP 4.2.2] [Test Build] W/UMS support By flintman


Man, they're coming out of the woodwork!


----------



## clhdpgh

I just loaded the CM10.1 rom and I have to say it is great! Thanks to the devs for keeping this tablet alive!

Is it possible to recover a specific app and its data from a nandroid backup that was made of the CM10 and re-install it on 10.1?


----------



## nevertells

clhdpgh said:


> I just loaded the CM10.1 rom and I have to say it is great! Thanks to the devs for keeping this tablet alive!
> 
> Is it possible to recover a specific app and its data from a nandroid backup that was made of the CM10 and re-install it on 10.1?


 You would have to have made your backup using Titanium Backup to be able to recover a specific app and its data.


----------



## Gradular

nevertells said:


> Man, they're coming out of the woodwork!


 yeah flash with caution. That first one is asking for a lawsuit.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## nevertells

Gradular said:


> yeah flash with caution. That first one is asking for a lawsuit.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


Yup, I warned him about that.


----------



## acetone802000

With the - skz-tenderloin-2.00.-jb_4.2.2.-11APRIL2013152339 i have an problem with the lateral bar:

i have all icons who are in right bottom corner:



Do you know if it is possible to desactivate this lateral bar ?


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Working on a video then I will update the OP with the following..

*Troubleshooting:*

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]*HP TouchPad Battery Drain issues during sleep *[/background]*(Important):*

3T2Apdc15uY[/MEDIA]]*[Video] How to fix the A6 firmware Battery Drain Problem on the HP TouchPad*





*The Problem:*
Developer James Sullins, Aka Jcsullins, has informed HP TouchPads users that there is a problem with Touchpads A6 Firmware. This issue can cause an usually high battery drain during sleep. This problem occurs overtime while running both CyanogeMod and WebOS, on the HP TouchPad. As a results the Touchpads battery drains more quickly with daily use and the overall life span is reduced.

*The Solution:*
Reflashing the A6 Firmware effectively fixes the problem but may need to be repeated as a part of regular HP TouchPad maintenance. Watch this video and follow the step by step instructions to reflash your own Touchpads A6 Firmware.

*How to Reflash the A6 Firmware:*
1) Boot to WebOs and in the "Just Type" box enter the following: webos20090606
-Tap the developer mode icon and slide the toggle to on, then press submit.
WARNING: Do not enter a password. Just tap submit.
-Plug the USB cable into the HP TouchPad and your PC.

2)Install Java and the Novacom software*
- Note* If you have already previously installed Android with, Java and Novacom drivers, then proceed to step 3.

a]Download Java:

b]Download Novacom Universal Installer:

3)Open windows explorer and go to C:\Program Files\Palm, Inc\Terminal
-Now run the Terminal.bat*
-Note* if you are using a 64 bit OS and get the Error "Windows cannot find Javaw..." you will need to copy the Javaw.eve from C:\Windows\SysWOW64 and paste it into C:\Windows\System32.

4)In the open Novaterm window, select file\connect\Ok
-Now copy and paste the following line into Novaterm and press enter*
PmA6Updater -f -d 0 /lib/firmware/a6_firmware.txt.00
-Note* Do Not! disconnect the TouchPad After starting this procedure.
-Novaterm will tell you "firmware update complete"
- In the open Novaterm window, select file\disconnect\Ok
-Congratulations you have now relfashed the A6 Firmware and can safely disconnect your HP TouchPad from the USB cable.

*A6 Firmware Threads & Info:*
Battery Drain issues on HP TouchPad

*How to test:*
How to monitor your battery
To monitor your battery drain history during sleep install the free app Battery Monitor Widget:
-Once installed open the app and go to history to see a log of your devices sleep history.
-To setup the Battery Calibration correctly for the HP TouchPad,
-go to BMW settings/calibration/Battery capacity/ and set it to 6300 (*f29c), 6000 (*i29c) or 5800 (*s29c) and tap OK
-Note* See the Battery p/n # on the original packaging.
Or
You can also use Cool-Tools to monitor your battery drain in real time.
-Watch the instructional video Here.


----------



## squish102

I have done the steps above THANKS, very clear and easy to follow video RolandDeschain79.

I run CM9 and thinking of moving to CM10.1. Is battery drain better in CM10.1, or should I stay with CM9?


----------



## ericdabbs

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Working on a video then I will update the OP with the following..
> 
> *Troubleshooting:*
> 
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]*HP TouchPad Battery Drain issues during sleep *[/background]*(Important):*
> 
> 3T2Apdc15uY[/MEDIA]]*[Video] How to fix the A6 firmware Battery Drain Problem on the HP TouchPad*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Problem:*
> Developer James Sullins, Aka Jcsullins, has informed HP TouchPads users that there is a problem with Touchpads A6 Firmware. This issue can cause an usually high battery drain during sleep. This problem occurs overtime while running both CyanogeMod and WebOS, on the HP TouchPad. As a results the Touchpads battery drains more quickly with daily use and the overall life span is reduced.
> 
> *The Solution:*
> Reflashing the A6 Firmware effectively fixes the problem but may need to be repeated as a part of regular HP TouchPad maintenance. Watch this video and follow the step by step instructions to reflash your own Touchpads A6 Firmware.
> 
> *How to Reflash the A6 Firmware:*
> 1) Boot to WebOs and in the "Just Type" box enter the following: webos20090606
> -Tap the developer mode icon and slide the toggle to on, then press submit.
> WARNING: Do not enter a password. Just tap submit.
> -Plug the USB cable into the HP TouchPad and your PC.
> 
> 2)Install Java and the Novacom software*
> - Note* If you have already previously installed Android with, Java and Novacom drivers, then proceed to step 3.
> 
> a]Download Java:
> 
> b]Download Novacom Universal Installer:
> 
> 3)Open windows explorer and go to C:\Program Files\Palm, Inc\Terminal
> -Now run the Terminal.bat*
> -Note* if you are using a 64 bit OS and get the Error "Windows cannot find Javaw..." you will need to copy the Javaw.eve from C:\Windows\SysWOW64 and paste it into C:\Windows\System32.
> 
> 4)In the open Novaterm window, select file\connect\Ok
> -Now copy and paste the following line into Novaterm and press enter*
> PmA6Updater -f -d 0 /lib/firmware/a6_firmware.txt.00
> -Note* Do Not! disconnect the TouchPad After starting this procedure.
> -Novaterm will tell you "firmware update complete"
> - In the open Novaterm window, select file\disconnect\Ok
> -Congratulations you have now relfashed the A6 Firmware and can safely disconnect your HP TouchPad from the USB cable.
> 
> *A6 Firmware Threads & Info:*
> Battery Drain issues on HP TouchPad
> 
> *How to test:*
> How to monitor your battery
> To monitor your battery drain history during sleep install the free app Battery Monitor Widget:
> -Once installed open the app and go to history to see a log of your devices sleep history.
> -To setup the Battery Calibration correctly for the HP TouchPad,
> -go to BMW settings/calibration/Battery capacity/ and set it to 6300 (*f29c), 6000 (*i29c) or 5800 (*s29c) and tap OK
> -Note* See the Battery p/n # on the original packaging.
> Or
> You can also use Cool-Tools to monitor your battery drain in real time.
> -Watch the instructional video Here.


So when you do the A6 firmware reflash, do you have to uninstall CM altogether first? What configuration do we start off with? 
1) With CM uninstalled and webdoctored to 3.0.5? 
2) Can we do this with our current CM android installation still in tack?


----------



## RolandDeschain79

ericdabbs said:


> So when you do the A6 firmware reflash, do you have to uninstall CM altogether first? What configuration do we start off with?
> 1) With CM uninstalled and webdoctored to 3.0.5?
> 2) Can we do this with our current CM android installation still in tack?


You do this instead of running WebOS doctor. You don't need to uninstall or change anything. Just boot into WebOS and follow the directions in the video, it only takes a few minutes to complete the whole thing. Run this every couple months and you should experience good battery life for as long as you own your Touchpad.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

squish102 said:


> I have done the steps above THANKS, very clear and easy to follow video RolandDeschain79.
> 
> I run CM9 and thinking of moving to CM10.1. Is battery drain better in CM10.1, or should I stay with CM9?


Hey thanks for the feedback. I would try CM10 instead of CM10.1. CM10 has equal battery life to CM9 and its more mature and stable than CM10.1. Before you do anything read my CM10 thread, its long but it'll tell you everything and more









*How to install jcsullins CM10 Unofficial Builds with Sound, Camera & Microphone!*


----------



## Colchiro

ericdabbs said:


> So when you do the A6 firmware reflash, do you have to uninstall CM altogether first? What configuration do we start off with?
> 1) With CM uninstalled and webdoctored to 3.0.5?
> 2) Can we do this with our current CM android installation still in tack?


A few people have noticed better sleep battery life after doing an acme uninstall, followed by a WebOS DR and a reinstall.

Since I just flashed my A6 without uninstalling and still had high sleep battery use, I opted to acme uninstall, did not DR and then did a clean install of the latest CM10. (I was on CM 10.1 previously.)

In theory, the only benefit of DR if WebOS and CM9/10x is working, would be the A6 flash, which you can do separately.

The low 3 ma sleep battery life is hit and miss. I had 3 ma during sleep for about a week, then I didn't, then I flashed the A6 on two different tablets, one CM10, the other CM10.1 and neither benefitted. Then I acme uninstalled and reinstalled and still about the same... ~20 ma. Obviously I have an app that's keeping things awake now. I noticed that Amazon store was using more battery on my phone. Possibly it's causing problems on my tablets too.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Colchiro said:


> A few people have noticed better sleep battery life after doing an acme uninstall, followed by a WebOS DR and a reinstall.
> 
> Since I just flashed my A6 without uninstalling and still had high sleep battery use, I opted to acme uninstall, did not DR and then did a clean install of the latest CM10. (I was on CM 10.1 previously.)
> 
> In theory, the only benefit of DR if WebOS and CM9/10x is working, would be the A6 flash, which you can do separately.
> 
> The low 3 ma sleep battery life is hit and miss. I had 3 ma during sleep for about a week, then I didn't, then I flashed the A6 on two different tablets, one CM10, the other CM10.1 and neither benefitted. Then I acme uninstalled and reinstalled and still about the same... ~20 ma. Obviously I have an app that's keeping things awake now. I noticed that Amazon store was using more battery on my phone. Possibly it's causing problems on my tablets too.


Hey Colchiro what Roms are you using? I found all the CM10.1 Roms spike a lot during sleep, only SGA's build without the camera doesn't seem to do this. I have also noticed a higher battery drain all of a sudden and started looking for a cause. I think the latest CM10 build 04/18 has a higher average battery drain during sleep than 03/04. I have begun testing this theory and its possible that this is what you are experiencing too. Please flashback to 03/04 and see if you get the same results as me. Cheers


----------



## nevertells

squish102 said:


> I have done the steps above THANKS, very clear and easy to follow video RolandDeschain79.
> 
> I run CM9 and thinking of moving to CM10.1. Is battery drain better in CM10.1, or should I stay with CM9?


Your best bet would be to install CM10. There are still way too many issues with all the CM10.1 roms available. Battery drain in J.C. Sullins CM10 dated 0418 is great. Visit RonaldDeschain79's How to for CM10 here:http://rootzwiki.com/topic/31548-rom-0418-how-to-install-jcsullins-cm10-unofficial-preview-builds-edited-42613/


----------



## Colchiro

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Hey Colchiro what Roms are you using? I found all the CM10.1 Roms spike a lot during sleep, only SGA's build without the camera doesn't seem to do this. I have also noticed a higher battery drain all of a sudden and started looking for a cause. I think the latest CM10 build 04/18 has a higher average battery drain during sleep than 03/04. I have begun testing this theory and its possible that this is what you are experiencing too. Please flashback to 03/04 and see if you get the same results as me. Cheers


I've had similar results with 03/04, the original 10.1 and now have 04/17 on both.

Like I said, it was good, then later was worse. I suspect it's app related, just haven't investigated it yet.


----------



## garux

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Run this every couple months and you should experience good battery life for as long as you own your Touchpad.


I just put it on my calendar to do every 3 months.

Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## nevertells

@ Roland and Shumash,

I downloaded the following:

CM10.1 Rom with working Camera Download:[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] by [/background]shumash
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Notes: Low battery drain(-4ma), supports h/w video, camera works![/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I dirty installed the rom and jb gapps over the top of J.C.'s 20130418 CM10 rom using CWM6, and cleared both caches. So far, it is working perfectly. All my apps, settings and data are in place. I started poking around in settings and the first thing I noticed is this build appears to be based on AOKP not CM. It also looks like it has a lot of the advanced options that are in Schizoid. I'm not complaining, just wondering why it is being called a CM10.1 rom if it is based on AOKP? Also, I've read over in XDA that a couple of roms based on AOKP when installed wiped out most of what was on the SD card. I know one of them was a rom by CDMoncrieff and I believe the other was one by SGA. Don't know if it is something AOKP based that caused the problem or lack of experience on the part of the builders. Just wanted to throw that out for info and discussion. So far, it looks amazing. All the options in settings are overwhelming. I'll report back after I've had a chance to play and evaluate. [/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]@ Shumash,[/background]anything you can through in about using the extra settings from Schiziod for us uninitiated users would be appreciated. Also, what can you tell us about what you did included in this build? Besides all the custom tweaks you included, is everything in the CM or AOKP Android 4.2.2 branch up to the day you built this rom included. That's where things get hazy. Dozens of developers from both camps are submitting hundreds of fixes, tweaks and code to be merged. How much of what is in CM ends up in AOKP and visa versa? It's a fascinating process that only a guy like you can shed light on. Thanks for all the hard work and long hours you put into this.


----------



## micheal9009

Which 10.1 rom is closest to stock of nexus 10? Tried Schizoid and was a complete mash of different roms and hard to dig through the settings.


----------



## Lothinator

Is J. C. Sullins working on 10.1 or is this a 3rd party effort? Almost consider J. C. Sullins as our official Oem, lol.

Sent from my HP TouchPad.


----------



## nevertells

Lothinator said:


> Is J. C. Sullins working on 10.1 or is this a 3rd party effort? Almost consider J. C. Sullins as our official Oem, lol.
> 
> Sent from my HP TouchPad.


He has not publicly stated that he is working on 10.1 or plans to. He has helped DrMarble with his efforts to get a working built here:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/40001-101-device-tree-on-github-not-a-downloadable-rom/

However DrMarble is not posting flashable roms. You have to know how to build your own, You will see who is posting installable roms by reading the OP of this thread.


----------



## nevertells

nevertells said:


> @ Roland and Shumash,
> 
> I downloaded the following:
> 
> CM10.1 Rom with working Camera Download:[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] by [/background]shumash
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Notes: Low battery drain(-4ma), supports h/w video, camera works![/background]
> 
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I dirty installed the rom and jb gapps over the top of J.C.'s 20130418 CM10 rom using CWM6, and cleared both caches. So far, it is working perfectly. All my apps, settings and data are in place. I started poking around in settings and the first thing I noticed is this build appears to be based on AOKP not CM. It also looks like it has a lot of the advanced options that are in Schizoid. I'm not complaining, just wondering why it is being called a CM10.1 rom if it is based on AOKP? Also, I've read over in XDA that a couple of roms based on AOKP when installed wiped out most of what was on the SD card. I know one of them was a rom by CDMoncrieff and I believe the other was one by SGA. Don't know if it is something AOKP based that caused the problem or lack of experience on the part of the builders. Just wanted to throw that out for info and discussion. So far, it looks amazing. All the options in settings are overwhelming. I'll report back after I've had a chance to play and evaluate. [/background]
> 
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]@ Shumash,[/background]anything you can through in about using the extra settings from Schiziod for us uninitiated users would be appreciated. Also, what can you tell us about what you did included in this build? Besides all the custom tweaks you included, is everything in the CM or AOKP Android 4.2.2 branch up to the day you built this rom included. That's where things get hazy. Dozens of developers from both camps are submitting hundreds of fixes, tweaks and code to be merged. How much of what is in CM ends up in AOKP and visa versa? It's a fascinating process that only a guy like you can shed light on. Thanks for all the hard work and long hours you put into this.


OK, I'm back with an update. First thing, battery drain while asleep runs around -60mA. However, camera works, HD video works, mic works, Google Now works, and all the new features of Jelly Bean 4.2.2 are at least interesting as well as all of the tweaks that Shumash has added himself. This rom is a mash hp of CM, AOKP and a few other things that he called Schizoid in it's Android 4.1.2 version.(CM10). The "Pie" function is really cool. It takes some getting used to, but I could get to like it. It frees up some desktop real estate like "Expanded Desktop" does in CM10.

What I have found so far, wifi does not want to turn back on after letting the TP sleep for a while. One has to turn wifi off and back on to get it going again. I did however have "Keep wifi on during sleep" set to "never". I have switched to to "always" and letting it sleep for a few hours. For some reason, the Play Store will just stop working like it is frozen up. I don't get a force close or any sign that Android knows it is not working. I can get out of it and use other applications and functions, but of I open it again, it just opens to the last screen it was on and refuses to do anything else. Only way to get it responding again is reboot. I also had a mysterious refusal to wake back up from sleep once and had to (power+home) force a reboot to get it going. The lock screen is different from CM10. Have not figured out how to get the weather and calendar widgets working again. A lot of features in settings have been moved under different tabs, so setting up certain things like clock and battery displays take some hunting around. That's all I can think of for right now, will be back with more later.

Just remembered something else. J.C. fixed a missing feature in his latest builds. When one first boots up, a test is run on the SD card called [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] fsck_msdos. One will know it is running by the small icon that appears on the notification bar that is supposed to look like a little SD card. This was working perfectly on his 0418 rom. This is missing on this build. The test may be running, but the missing icon makes me wonder if it is or not.[/background]


----------



## Gradular

nevertells said:


> OK, I'm back with an update. First thing, battery drain while asleep runs around -60mA. However, camera works, HD video works, mic works, Google Now works, and all the new features of Jelly Bean 4.2.2 are at least interesting as well as all of the tweaks that Shumash has added himself. This rom is a mash hp of CM, AOKP and a few other things that he called Schizoid in it's Android 4.1.2 version.(CM10). The "Pie" function is really cool. It takes some getting used to, but I could get to like it. It frees up some desktop real estate like "Expanded Desktop" does in CM10.
> 
> What I have found so far, wifi does not want to turn back on after letting the TP sleep for a while. One has to turn wifi off and back on to get it going again. I did however have "Keep wifi on during sleep" set to "never". I have switched to to "always" and letting it sleep for a few hours. For some reason, the Play Store will just stop working like it is frozen up. I don't get a force close or any sign that Android knows it is not working. I can get out of it and use other applications and functions, but of I open it again, it just opens to the last screen it was on and refuses to do anything else. Only way to get it responding again is reboot. I also had a mysterious refusal to wake back up from sleep once and had to (power+home) force a reboot to get it going. The lock screen is different from CM10. Have not figured out how to get the weather and calendar widgets working again. A lot of features in settings have been moved under different tabs, so setting up certain things like clock and battery displays take some hunting around. That's all I can think of for right now, will be back with more later.


You did try to reflash your gapps right?

The built-in widget is under lock screen/cLock widget. You can also swipe to the right and click the plus sign to add any lock screen compatible widget.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## nevertells

Gradular said:


> You did try to reflash your gapps right?
> 
> The built-in widget is under lock screen/cLock widget. You can also swipe to the right and click the plus sign to add any lock screen compatible widget.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


Nope, had not gotten that far yet. No other gapps appear to be misbehaving except Play Store. But I will try reflashing as part of a troubleshooting routine.

Thanks for the tip on the lock screen. Will let you know how that goes.


----------



## nevertells

Gradular said:


> You did try to reflash your gapps right?
> 
> The built-in widget is under lock screen/cLock widget. You can also swipe to the right and click the plus sign to add any lock screen compatible widget.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


 Did find a way to add widgets to lockscreen by swiping right. However there is no weather widget available to add. I did not find a lock screen/ clock widget under Settings. It's no big deal, I just thought they would have kept that feature in the latest version of jelly bean. Thanks again.


----------



## Gradular

nevertells said:


> Did find a way to add widgets to lockscreen by swiping right. However there is no weather widget available to add. I did not find a lock screen/ clock widget under Settings. It's no big deal, I just thought they would have kept that feature in the latest version of jelly bean. Thanks again.


My bad. Its under System/ clock widget for Schiziod. I told you were it was for a official CM 10.1 Rom.


----------



## nevertells

Gradular said:


> My bad. Its under System/ clock widget for Schiziod. I told you were it was for a official CM 10.1 Rom.


Hum, somebody is trying to work from memory.









Thanks


----------



## nevertells

Anyone else tried Shumash's Jelly Bean 4.2.2 rom yet. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2223665 Battery drain is running at around -60mA, but most features work, ie.,, HD video, sound, mic. camera, gyro, accelerometer. It's based on his Schitzoid rom. Might call it feature overload, but if you like that kind of stuff, it's for you. It operates very smoothly and trying out all the new 4.2.2 stuff like "PIE" is cool.


----------



## ndinfla

I have been running Shumashs rom for about 2 weeks. I personally dont like the home screen setup but the rest of the rom is good. Battery is still a killer like all the rest and NT you are right there is a lot of cool stuff inside. I am still exploring some of the goodies inside.


----------



## nevertells

ndinfla said:


> I have been running Shumashs rom for about 2 weeks. I personally dont like the home screen setup but the rest of the rom is good. Battery is still a killer like all the rest and NT you are right there is a lot of cool stuff inside. I am still exploring some of the goodies inside.


Curious, what don't you like about the home screen setup? I'm playing with his April 11th JB 4.2.2 rom. Super Su is giving a ton of grief but I did see battery drain as low as -4mA. If I do figure out how to beat Super SU at it's game, that just might become my 4.2.2 rom of choice.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

nevertells said:


> Anyone else tried Shumash's Jelly Bean 4.2.2 rom yet. http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=2223665 Battery drain is running at around -60mA, but most features work, ie.,, HD video, sound, mic. camera, gyro, accelerometer. It's based on his Schitzoid rom. Might call it feature overload, but if you like that kind of stuff, it's for you. It operates very smoothly and trying out all the new 4.2.2 stuff like "PIE" is cool.


I haven't had a chance to test the newer builds yet, Shumash's previous build was showing between -4 to -30ma in deep sleep. Can you post your BMW history so we can see please. I will update the OP battery drain but logs of history help. I can't switch Roms till I finish shooting a video i'm half way through. Hopefully when I'm home later I can finish the video and start testing CM10.1 Roms again







Sorry for the delay, if you post your stats I can updated the OP thanks NT


----------



## nevertells

RolandDeschain79 said:


> I haven't had a chance to test the newer builds yet, Shumash's previous build was showing between -4 to -30ma in deep sleep. Can you post your BMW history so we can see please. I will update the OP battery drain but logs of history help. I can't switch Roms till I finish shooting a video i'm half way through. Hopefully when I'm home later I can finish the video and start testing CM10.1 Roms again Sorry for the delay, if you post your stats I can updated the OP thanks NT


FYI, the link you have on the OP is to the April 23rd build which gets rather poor battery drain, around -60 to -80mA. I have been playing around with the April 11th build which is the one that posts on Shumash's thread stated that it was seeing the -4mA drain. The problem I ran into was Shumash used Super SU in the build, so it is installed as a system app. As soon as I activate Play Store, Super SU wants to update. As soon as that happens, the app drawer icon disappears which Chainfire admits happens and all they say if it does, reboot. That doesn't fix anything!







I finally figured out how to remove the Super SU apk from the build and after installing it again for like the 8th time, downloaded Super User from the Play Store. I also installed Go Launcher EX, can't stand Trebuchet. So it's off to the charger to recharge and try again. BTW, I did see a short period of time where I was getting -4mA drain.

The April 23rd build does not have the Super SU problem, but instead, the wifi will not reconnect after letting the TouchPad sleep for while. Have to turn wifi off and back on to get it working. Like I mentioned above the battery drain is pretty bad. I also don't see J.C.'s dosfsck test of the SD card running. It may be, but the little Sd card icon does not appear on the nav bar to indicate it is running. Otherwise, if you can live with the battery drain, wifi issue, most everything works, it's smooth, and all my apps work. I'm not a big gamer, so you will have to test out that part.


----------



## ndinfla

nevertells said:


> Curious, what don't you like about the home screen setup? I'm playing with his April 11th JB 4.2.2 rom. Super Su is giving a ton of grief but I did see battery drain as low as -4mA. If I do figure out how to beat Super SU at it's game, that just might become my 4.2.2 rom of choice.


no issues with SU. As far as the home screen it is just me. Guess i am just used to CM.

Sent from my skz_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## Colchiro

If you can find SuperSu with Titanium Backup Pro, you can long press on it and convert it to a user app. Not sure if you can do that with the non-Pro version of TIBU tho.


----------



## rey_z

hi,
i have updated my CM9 to shumash's CM10.1 OS. I am experiencing very high battery drain whenever the Wifi is turned on. The battery drain is about -2200mAh when the Wifi is on. the back of the TP will heat up too! this happens whenever the wifi is on regardless of whether it is sleeping or screen is on.
When i turned off the wifi and let it sleeps, the battery drain will remain at -68mAh.
i have tried to reflash the A6 firmware and reflash the zip package but didnt managed to solve my problem. anyone have the same problem with me?

thanks and best regards!


----------



## Colchiro

Check your battery stats and find out what app is using it. (A clue: what else isn't working?)









Sounds like an app problem, not a A6 problem. A6 problems are closer to -60 ma, not -2200.

What were you doing just before the problem started?


----------



## rey_z

Colchiro said:


> Check your battery stats and find out what app is using it. (A clue: what else isn't working?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like an app problem, not a A6 problem. A6 problems are closer to -60 ma, not -2200.
> 
> What were you doing just before the problem started?


hi, thank you for the fast response. it started after i flashed it to CM10.1. 
Let me try to find out which app is using the most battery...


----------



## Colchiro

Did you install apps/settings from a backup? Hope you didn't restore any system settings.


----------



## rey_z

Colchiro said:


> Did you install apps/settings from a backup? Hope you didn't restore any system settings.


i did made a backup before my upgrade to CM10, but i did not recover the backup as the cm10 installation retained all my apps and data... 
apparently my screen consumes the most battery @74%, i have set my brightness to low all the time... no idea what is wrong...


----------



## nevertells

rey_z said:


> hi,
> i have updated my CM9 to shumash's CM10.1 OS. I am experiencing very high battery drain whenever the Wifi is turned on. The battery drain is about -2200mAh when the Wifi is on. the back of the TP will heat up too! this happens whenever the wifi is on regardless of whether it is sleeping or screen is on.
> When i turned off the wifi and let it sleeps, the battery drain will remain at -68mAh.
> i have tried to reflash the A6 firmware and reflash the zip package but didnt managed to solve my problem. anyone have the same problem with me?
> 
> thanks and best regards!


First thing you need to do is explain exactly what you did to update from CM9 to CM10.1. I strongly suggest that you uninstall, and do a clean install. I also strongly suggest that you install J.C. Sullins 0304 or 0418 build instead. Shumash's rom is very new, highly experimental and still needs a lot of work to make it ready for general use. Yes, J.C. calls his builds experimental, but they have been extensively tested, are a mature build and you have the best chance of a good user experience. Be careful, if you don't follow the suggestions, guides and tips in the OP of Roland's threads, you could have some serious problems. In particular, you need to pay special attention to the proper method for installing CM10 over the top of CM9 if you choose to do that again. One could clean install CM10 and then if they made a backup using Titanium Backup, restore just their user apps and data. There is also a method of doing this using ClockworkMod. The difference is using TiBu allows restoring apps and data one at a time, whereas the CWM method is all apps and their data.


----------



## nevertells

Final finding about skz20130411 build. Amazing piece of work. Everything I've tried works. Battery drain while asleep is -4mA even with the camera working. Don't know what you did to get that right Shumash, but it works! Every other Android 4.2.2 build I've read about or tried has -60 to -80mA drain unless they remove the camera stuff. Look in the Battery drain issues thread her for some screen captures: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/39743-battery-drain-issues-on-hp-touchpad/page__st__280

I got Kouch's version of Superuser installed and that fixed the issues I was having with Super SU. I used WinRAR to remove the Super SU apk before installing the rom and downloaded and installed Koush's flashable zip file afterwards.

Now the bad stuff. I still can't get WiFi to wake up and connect after the TouchPad has been off for a while. If I manually turn the WiFi off before putting the TP to sleep, I have no problem getting it to turn back on after waking the TP up. What I did notice when doing it this way the time required for WiFi to obtain a full connection is around 25 seconds. For comparison, JCS's CM10, WiFi is up and running within 3 to 4 seconds after waking up and if turned off and then back on, it's fully connected in around 10 seconds.

I am also still finding the TouchPad will refuse to wake up after being asleep for a while. I can't pin it down to a period of time, it just happens intermittently.

Shumash has done an amazing job.


----------



## Colchiro

rey_z said:


> *Now the bad stuff.*


Geez, after a glowing start I was about to flash this until you mentioned that.


----------



## nevertells

Colchiro said:


> You might want to uninstall like NT suggested or at bare minimum, wipe data and both caches and reinstall from recovery. I didn't have good luck after upgrading CM9 to CM10.
> 
> Geez, after a glowing start I was about to flash this until you mentioned that.


Yeah, the WiFi is not too big a hassle, the having to force reboot every now and then is a pain. The biggest deal for me was getting the correct Superuser installed. Once I got that figured out, a lot of my issues went away. What was really cool, I advanced restored "DATA" from my JCS CM10 backup and holy cow, it was like every thing was back just were it was in CM10. First time trying that and I am really impressed. I hope someone in DrMarble's camp builds something for us to play with soon. Shumash's roms are nice, but too much "eye candy" for me. They are a mix of asop, aokp, CM10 , UI customization of PA and a custom kernel. If one is not careful, he can bugger it up pretty good. It's a hoot to play around with Jelly Bean 4.2.2. And here comes 4.3.


----------



## Colchiro

Less than 2 weeks. Can't wait to watch i/o on TV again.


----------



## jaltman

I am having a problem with the latest schzoid apr 23 rom, where after i install a bunch of apps and put them on the launcher screen, I fixed apps, (except for email) all disappear. The center button that allows me to get to all the apps is gone and there is no way for me to get it back, that I can find.

The only way I can get it back is to do a factory reset and reinstall all my apps, but before I get everything set up, it happens again. Can anyone help me with what I am doing wrong or how i can fix it.


----------



## nevertells

jaltman said:


> I am having a problem with the latest schzoid apr 23 rom, where after i install a bunch of apps and put them on the launcher screen, I fixed apps, (except for email) all disappear. The center button that allows me to get to all the apps is gone and there is no way for me to get it back, that I can find.
> 
> The only way I can get it back is to do a factory reset and reinstall all my apps, but before I get everything set up, it happens again. Can anyone help me with what I am doing wrong or how i can fix it.


Yup, you are getting bit by the Super SU bug. Shumash use Super SU for root access and it is causing that to happen. Here is how I found out how to fix it. You are going to have to Factory reset and reinstall gapps. Set up your Google account so you can go to the Play Store and look for Superuser by ClockworkMod. In the description, there is a link to download a flashable zip. Scroll down and you will see this. Or, just click the link in the text below and that will download superuser.zip.

*Manual installation with the recovery zip:*
_Recommended if you are having installation issues or are not rooted_
http://download.cloc...r/superuser.zip

After you download that zip, use CWM to flash/install it. Then follow what FaberFox suggested:

Originally Posted by FaberfoX 
Just install Koush's https://play.google.....utta.superuser, it will ask for rights from SuperSU and once you athorize it, it will quietly replace the su binary. I leave the rom included SuperSU alone and it doesn't cause any ill effect.

Since installing ClockworkMod's Superuser, have not had the disappearing app drawer icon and apps.


----------



## jaltman

Thanks much. I downloaded the superuser and twice more I was bit by the bug when changing the icons on the static bar on the right. I am ok so far on the third attempt, but I have not added or changed the icons on the right. I guess I will try changing those icons again one more time. In the meantime I will make a backup of where I am to make it easier if it blows it up again.

I also note that wifi turns off when it sleeps, even though I have told not to do that.

Thanks for taking the time to reply.


----------



## nevertells

I just spent the better part of last week trying out the Evervolv version of Android 4.2.2 and two different builds of Shumash's 4.2.2, one from April 11th and the other from April 23rd. Shumash's roms are his own custom build mashing together what he calls the best of CM10.1, ASOP, AOKP, and the UI from Paranoid 3.1. As he likes to call it,

*Paranoid 3.1 + AOKP jb-mr1 + Cyanogen 10.1 = SCHIZOID*

Between Schiziod and Evervolv, I like Schiziod better. If you like messing with the settings, then Schiziod is your rom. For me, it was settings overload. Evervolv on the other hand, is settings under kill. Things that I am used to seeing and using in J.C.'s roms and find most of them in Schiziod, are missing in Evervolv. One particular feature that Schiziod included that is new to 4.2.2 is the PIE feature that I like using. It is missing from Evervolv. Battery stats is also missing while it is included in Schiziod.

I found stability about the same in both. I got the occasional refusal to wake up after being asleep for a few hours and with both the WiFi has to be turned off and back on get it going after the TouchPad has been asleep for a while. 

Evervolv's and Shumash's April 23rd build both have rather high battery drain, running around -60 to -80mA. His April 11th build has battery drain similar to CM10.

Probably the biggest thing I found with Schiziod that was a real pain was Shumash used Super SU for root and myself and others reported that it was causing the app drawer and other icons to disappear. The developers of Super SU acknowledge the problem, but don't seem to be in any hurry to fix it. After some back and forth with Shumash and a few others on his thread found a version of Superuser by Koush, who also is the developer of ClockworkMod, that after installing fixed the disappearing icons. Shumash advised he will use Koush's Superuser in all future builds.

So, my adventure into Android 4.2.2 is over and I reinstalled my backup of J.C.'s CM10. Maybe in the coming months as the bugs are worked out of the various builds out there, I'll give it another try. I'm quite happy with the speed, stability, smoothness and features of CM10. Hopefully someone in Dr Marbles camp will finally build a rom for us to test. I understand why he is avoiding the pressure and stress of offering a build. Some have speculated that is why SGA dropped out so suddenly. Once one goes public with a build people all of a sudden become very rude and demanding.

So if you want to experience Android 4.2.2, I would recommend Shumash's build, just read up on what to do to replace Super SU or wait for his next build.


----------



## Teejai

Thanks for that never tells. I have no huge compulsion to try/move to CM10.1 as CM10 is so good for me. Great to hear the update is going so well

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## c000

is there a big difference between cm10 and 10.1 for touchpad? i have not been keeping up since cm9, but wanting to try one of the newer ones. now that sga is gone, not sure which one to use. i would always just use his  is there anything closest to what sga made?
thanks in advance


----------



## Colchiro

No. Cm 10.1 is bleeding edge so expect bugs.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

*New [Video] How to fix the A6 firmware Battery Drain Problem on the HP TouchPad Method 2*

http://youtu.be/5lOGY94RRDs

*The Problem:*
Developer James Sullins, Aka Jcsullins, has informed HP TouchPads users that there is a problem with our tablets A6 Firmware. This issue can cause an usually high battery drain during sleep. This problem occurs overtime while running both CyanogeMod and WebOS, on the HP TouchPad. As a results the Touchpads battery drains more quickly with daily use and the overall life span is reduced.

*The Solution:*
Reflashing the A6 Firmware effectively fixes the problem but may need to be repeated as a part of regular HP TouchPad maintenance. Watch this video and follow the step by step instructions to reflash your own Touchpads A6 Firmware.

*New* How to Reflash the A6 Firmware Method 2:*
1) Boot to WebOs and in the "Just Type" box enter the following: webos20090606 or upupdowndownleftrightleftrightbastart
-Tap the developer mode icon and slide the toggle to on, then press submit.
-Plug the USB cable into the HP TouchPad and your PC.

2)On your PC Install Java and the WebOSQuickInstall-4.5.0 software*
- Note* If you have already previously installed Android with Java, then skip it.

a]Download Java:

b]Download Novacom Universal Installer:

c]Download WebOSQuickInstall-4.5.0:

3)Run the WebOSQuickInstall-4.5.0 software, note your TouchPad must be connected with the USB cable.
-Click on the Small globe icon located under the plus minus buttons.
-This will take us to a new menu where we will search "preware"
-Click the install button and the Preware app will be installed.
-You may now unplug the USB cable.

4)On the tablet while booted into WebOS navigate to downloads and select Preware.
-scroll down until you see a button appear to continue
-Search for "wterm" and install the app.
-Run wterm, and set a password to give the app Root permissions.
- You can set or change the password by looking for the wterm menu in the upper left corner and select setup.
-Click on New password and enter a simple password like "0000"
-Confirm the password and press "Set Password" button, now hit done and exit.
-Note you can increase the font size by going to wterm preference settings.

5) Now in wterm enter the following command
*PmA6Updater -f -d 0 /lib/firmware/a6_firmware.txt.00*
*PmA6Updater -a*
-It should take about 20-30 seconds to complete and will inform you upon completion.
-Congratulations you have now reflashed the A6 Firmware and can safely close the terminal and reboot your HP TouchPad.


----------



## felipebel22

Is the port of 4.2 dead??? Please say no!


----------



## Lothinator

felipebel22 said:


> Is the port of 4.2 dead??? Please say no!


What makes you say that?

Touchpad development is carried on by a small number of very talented individuals. They're not paid and not working 24/7. There have been several times where we go weeks at a time without a peep. I suggest not getting your panties in a bunch until it's been months rather than weeks.


----------



## reynoben

felipebel22 said:


> Is the port of 4.2 dead??? Please say no!


Ahem! CM 10.1 nightlies (unofficial)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2290346


----------



## simon_lefisch

reynoben said:


> Ahem! CM 10.1 nightlies (unofficial)
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2290346


Siiiick!! So glad to hear that! I'll be flashing that tonight 

Sent from my 4.1.2 cm_tenderloin


----------



## theechap

reynoben said:


> Ahem! CM 10.1 nightlies (unofficial)
> 
> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=2290346


I just installed this and so far my only main problem is that the Recent Apps button doesn't seem to work for me. I'm still not a fan of the new 4.2 layout but I guess I need to get used to it sooner or later.

Edit: Weird. The button just magically started working. More testing....


----------



## Colchiro

Recent apps is quite slow for me. Also couldn't get Play Store to work with an upgrade from CM10 so had to wipe data.


----------



## nevertells

Interesting, recent apps working fine for me. Had trouble getting any music apps to work, then all of a sudden, they started working. The issue was the app would run, but when a song was selected, it would not play. WiFi is not turning back on after the TP has been asleep for a while. Have to turn WiFi off and back on to get it working. Can't get PIE to work. More to report as I play more.


----------



## Colchiro

My recent apps doesn't work while DL'ing from Play Store, but does after. Overall it seems sluggish, which might explain it. I'm hoping it improves.

Speaking of very slow DL's from Play Store and Youtube, etc., anyone else noticing this? Youtube is also slow on my PC and I have 50 mb down, 5 up, so it's not my Internet provider (CableOne).


----------



## Lothinator

Colchiro said:


> Speaking of very slow DL's from Play Store and Youtube, etc., anyone else noticing this? Youtube is also slow on my PC and I have 50 mb down, 5 up, so it's not my Internet provider (CableOne).


There's been a lot of debate about that in various corners of the net. It appears to me (and others) that various ISPs are throttling Youtube in some markets. I have RoadRunner Turbo, but can't seem to stream even a 360p video from youtube without massive buffering issues, on PC or Android. Yet if I watch Netflix or Hulu, there's no buffering at all for 1080p content.


----------



## ulall

deleted


----------



## ulall

Installed the new nightly rom and the recommended gapps
recent apps works
pie controls work but I think I prefer the normal
Main issues so far
camera -- comes on but quits after 10 secs -- Unfortunately, Gallery has stopped
Skype -- video call freezes -- camera comes on but then the call freezes
so it seems the camera is broken in this version
Also, wifi turns off when the device goes to sleep and its recovery is not consistent. Have tried setting wifi to be off on sleep only on battery but it did not change the behavior
any thoughts?


----------



## nevertells

Here is what I have found so far:

I dirty installed this build over the top of J.C. Sullins 0418 experimental Rom along with the 20130301 Gapps required for JB 4.2.2. All I did was clear Dalvik cache and the regular cache via CWM. Nothing from the CM10 install was lost. All my apps, their settings and data survived. First thing I looked for was the SD card check routine that runs for around 30 seconds after boot completes. I did not find the little SD card icon showing in the notifications area or see any text like "Preparing SD card or Checking for errors." One would have to assume that J.C. Sullins would not leave that out of his commits and he did FIX his 0418 build so one sees the SD card icon in the notifications area. Something worth looking into knowing how important the (internal/fake) SD card is to our TouchPad.

This Rom is smooth. Everything I checked works with the exception of the camera. That means the mic, audio, HW acceleration all work. I have not checked gyro or compass. Battery drain is low, like -4/-5mA drain while asleep. I have not experienced the recent apps issue that others have reported. Something is definitely wrong with the camera drivers. I've tried the Gallery camera and Ucam v.3.02, both of which work flawlessly on CM10, and after a few seconds I get a "Camera has stopped". A picture comes up, but is frozen. WiFi will not come back on after the TouchPad has been asleep for a while. I have to turn it off and back on to get it working. I did experience this same problem on several other 4.2.2 Roms I tried, so it's not just this build.

Hope the Milaq can get the Battery Stats code included in a future build. It is helpful in keeping track of what uses the battery the most. Yes, I could install some Play Store app, but Battery Stats does all I need without installing another app to the glut of apps I already have. I did try flashing J.C.'s CM10 battery stats patch, but that resulted in a boot loop.

I've played around with trying to get PIE working and so far have not been successful. I did have the opportunity to play with it on Shumash's Schizoid 4.2.2 build, but honestly, don't see it becoming a part of my daily use.

I have not experienced any FC'ed apps or operating system crashes so far. While others have reported some of this. I have never had this kind of problem all the way back to CM7. Lucky I guess.

So as of this writing, I can live with the WiFi issue and don't see anything that's a deal breaker, so this is going to stay installed as my daily driver.

I look forward to reading about what others are finding. IMHO, this Rom was worth waiting for. My hat is off to milaq, J.C. Sullins and Dorregary for getting this working on the TouchPad and to all the other developers around the world for helping with the development of CyanogenMod.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

ulall said:


> Installed the new nightly rom and the recommended gapps
> recent apps works
> pie controls work but I think I prefer the normal
> Main issues so far
> camera -- comes on but quits after 10 secs -- Unfortunately, Gallery has stopped
> Skype -- video call freezes -- camera comes on but then the call freezes
> so it seems the camera is broken in this version
> Also, wifi turns off when the device goes to sleep and its recovery is not consistent. Have tried setting wifi to be off on sleep only on battery but it did not change the behavior
> any thoughts?


You just listed two of the three known problems with this Rom, check them out here. It looks like the camera has been disabled in order to achieve decent battery life during deep sleep.

Shumash builds has a working camera.
ROM] [BETA][4.2.2 CM10.1] <KANG>SCHIZOID 2.00 All-in-One [23Apr13][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] by [/background]shumash
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Notes:Med to high battery drain(-30ma to -90ma), Supports h/w video, Audio plays with the screen off, Camera works! No Bluetooth.[/background]


----------



## Colchiro

Lothinator said:


> There's been a lot of debate about that in various corners of the net. It appears to me (and others) that various ISPs are throttling Youtube in some markets. I have RoadRunner Turbo, but can't seem to stream even a 360p video from youtube without massive buffering issues, on PC or Android. Yet if I watch Netflix or Hulu, there's no buffering at all for 1080p content.


I was trying to watch some i/o videos and was only able to with the lowest video quality setting, even after i/o had ended.


----------



## Gradular

Looks like we are going to be seeing more 4.2 updates according to shumash and blmvxer on XDA.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Gradular said:


> Looks like we are going to be seeing more 4.2 updates according to shumash and blmvxer on XDA.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


Thanks Gradular, Great news! It looks like HP TouchPad Development is moving along nicely with CM10.1.


----------



## ericdabbs

so if we install the CM 10.1 nightly builds (5/24), do we need to install the HD video fix?


----------



## RolandDeschain79

ericdabbs said:


> so if we install the CM 10.1 nightly builds (5/24), do we need to install the HD video fix?


Nope that is already included and you can get nightly updates from GooManager too That's just for SGA's build I should do a little more updating, been busy


----------



## ericdabbs

Does the microphone work in the CM 10.1 5/24 build? Google Now doesn't work for me.

Edit: never mind it works.


----------



## nevertells

Gradular said:


> Looks like we are going to be seeing more 4.2 updates according to shumash and blmvxer on XDA.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


Is [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]blmvxer building Roms?[/background]


----------



## Lebenskuenstler

Hi,

please try to reproduce before I add a note to the issue tracker:

Sound stops when screen goes off with beeping sound - Apollo tries then to play the next songs, which also stops after a few seconds.

WLAN in mixed mode (a/b/n/g) connect but dos not recieve anything - i have this also on current cm9 and jscullins cm10 builds, worked sometime ago in the past

WLAN does not came back after screen off when WLAN set to sleep during screen off

I have 24/05/ nightly installed.

Can please anybody confirm?

Thank you,

LK


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Lebenskuenstler said:


> Hi,
> 
> please try to reproduce before I add a note to the issue tracker:
> 
> Sound stops when screen goes off with beeping sound - Apollo tries then to play the next songs, which also stops after a few seconds.
> 
> WLAN in mixed mode (a/b/n/g) connect but dos not recieve anything - i have this also on current cm9 and jscullins cm10 builds, worked sometime ago in the past
> 
> WLAN does not came back after screen off when WLAN set to sleep during screen off
> 
> I have 24/05/ nightly installed.
> 
> Can please anybody confirm?
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> LK


Yes these are known problems. The audio issues with the screen off is a real deal breaker for me. These issues should be getting fixed soon though. The good news is you can get the Schiziod CM10.1 Rom that already fixes some of the issues but has a higher average battery drain during sleep. Other than the high battery drain this is the most fully functional CM10.1 Rom available.

ROM] [BETA][4.2.2 CM10.1] <KANG>SCHIZOID 2.00 All-in-One [23Apr13][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] by [/background]shumash
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Notes:Med to high battery drain(-30ma to -90ma), Supports h/w video, Audio plays with the screen off, Camera works! No Bluetooth.[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Or[/background]

[ROM] Evervolv | 3.2.0p1 [AOSP 4.2.2] [Test Build] W/UMS support By flintman
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Med to high battery drain(-60ma to -90ma)[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Supports h/w video, Nightly Builds, Supports h/w video, Audio plays with the screen off, Camera works! No Bluetooth.[/background]


----------



## Gradular

Yes. The uncapped rom. Haven't tried it yet.

Sent from my SPH-M930BST using RootzWiki


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Gradular said:


> Yes. The uncapped rom. Haven't tried it yet.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M930BST using RootzWiki


Oh right, I've been trying to test them all an post info but there are just so many







 That Rom originally contained the Gapps, which is a no no, so I haven't gotten around to testing that build yet either. If you test it out please post about your experience with it here


----------



## nevertells

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Yes these are known problems. The audio issues with the screen off is a real deal breaker for me. These issues should be getting fixed soon though. The good news is you can get the Schiziod CM10.1 Rom that already fixes some of the issues but has a higher average battery drain during sleep. Other than the high battery drain this is the most fully functional CM10.1 Rom available.


 I don't know if this has something to do with installing this rom over the top of CM10, but my audio plays just fine when I turn the screen off. Guess I'm going to have to break down and do a clean install and see what happens.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

nevertells said:


> I don't know if this has something to do with installing this rom over the top of CM10, but my audio plays just fine when I turn the screen off. Guess I'm going to have to break down and do a clean install and see what happens.


Well some of the Roms play the Audio while the screen is off and some of them don't







 I've been slowly updating the OP with that info for the individual Roms. The last unofficial nightly I tried had that problem, which CM10.1 Rom and or build are you currently using?


----------



## ulall

I am running the Milaq nightly from May 24 and audio works fine from Pandora with screen off -- plugged in. I had upgraded from JCsullins418 rom to the 5/21 milaq and then 5/24


----------



## nevertells

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Well some of the Roms play the Audio while the screen is off and some of them don't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been slowly updating the OP with that info for the individual Roms. The last unofficial nightly I tried had that problem, which CM10.1 Rom and or build are you currently using?


I am running milaq's 5/22 nightly installed over J.C.'s 4/18 CM10.


----------



## nevertells

I was cruzing the links on the OP and found the Rom by faud_freak thread has not had a post in a month. Think that Rom can be considered abandoned.


----------



## Gradular

nevertells said:


> I was cruzing the links on the OP and found the Rom by faud_freak thread has not had a post in a month. Think that Rom can be considered abandoned.


 Both of them.

Sent from my TouchPad using RootzWiki


----------



## nevertells

Okay I figured out why USB mass storage was not showing up. I was still using his first build, and he did not included it until after his second build so that's why it wasn't there. I have now installed his latest build and I now have USB mass storage. I will test it tomorrow, charging the TouchPad right now.


----------



## Lebenskuenstler

nevertells said:


> I am running the Milaq nightly from May 24 and audio works fine from Pandora with screen off -- plugged in. I had upgraded from JCsullins418 rom to the 5/21 milaq and then 5/24


Confirmed. Installing milaq's nighties cm10.1 over jscullin' cm10 04/18 without wipe preserves audio playback during screen off.
Clearing Cache will stop sound playback during screen off, so be aware.

Update: I have to correct myself: The screen off bug just needs a little bit longe to occur.

So, it might be really interesting, if ulalll and nevertells have the magic fortune or were just mislead as I was.

LK


----------



## Lebenskuenstler

I tried different input languages, as I speak German, Englisch and Polish. Englisch and German word suggestions works fine, Polish not. I installed polisch dictionary from the menu, but this does not have to seem any effect.

Can anybody help me out?

LK


----------



## Gradular

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Oh right, I've been trying to test them all an post info but there are just so many
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That Rom originally contained the Gapps, which is a no no, so I haven't gotten around to testing that build yet either. If you test it out please post about your experience with it here


 Yeah im gonna try it out today with his latest build and see whats included ill let you know.

Sent from my TouchPad using RootzWiki


----------



## nevertells

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Yes these are known problems. The audio issues with the screen off is a real deal breaker for me. These issues should be getting fixed soon though. The good news is you can get the Schiziod CM10.1 Rom that already fixes some of the issues but has a higher average battery drain during sleep. Other than the high battery drain this is the most fully functional CM10.1 Rom available.
> 
> ROM] [BETA][4.2.2 CM10.1] <KANG>SCHIZOID 2.00 All-in-One [23Apr13][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] by [/background]shumash
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Notes:Med to high battery drain(-30ma to -90ma), Supports h/w video, Audio plays with the screen off, Camera works! No Bluetooth.[/background]
> 
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Or[/background]
> 
> [ROM] Evervolv | 3.2.0p1 [AOSP 4.2.2] [Test Build] W/UMS support By flintman
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Med to high battery drain(-60ma to -90ma)[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Supports h/w video, Nightly Builds, Supports h/w video, Audio plays with the screen off, Camera works! No Bluetooth.[/background]


Well, I hate to be a buzz kill here. I finally figured out that milaq did not include USB Mass storage in his first build which is what I was running. Once I discovered that, I downloaded his 05/25 build and did a factory/data reset and installed the rom and Gapps. I tested it a bit before I did an advanced restore using CWM. Happy to report all apps, settings and data restored perfectly. I now see USB Mass storage in setting/storage, but when I try to use it, Windows cannot find the corresponding driver to install. I do see HP TouchPad in Device Manager, but no TouchPad on Windows Explorer and a notice that Windows failed to find drivers. I rebooted to CWM and WebOS and can mount USB and transfer files fine. So there is something about this implementation of USB Mass storage in Android that Windows does not like.

And the buzz kill, I can play music with Apollo or Winamp and music plays fine when I turn the screen off. I can even adjust volume too. So now I can say that it works for me even on a clean install.


----------



## garux

nevertells said:


> Well, I hate to be a buzz kill here. I finally figured out that milaq did not include USB Mass storage in his first build which is what I was running. Once I discovered that, I downloaded his 05/25 build and did a factory/data reset and installed the rom and Gapps. I tested it a bit before I did an advanced restore using CWM. Happy to report all apps, settings and data restored perfectly. I now see USB Mass storage in setting/storage, but when I try to use it, Windows cannot find the corresponding driver to install. I do see HP TouchPad in Device Manager, but no TouchPad on Windows Explorer and a notice that Windows failed to find drivers. I rebooted to CWM and WebOS and can mount USB and transfer files fine. So there is something about this implementation of USB Mass storage in Android that Windows does not like.
> 
> And the buzz kill, I can play music with Apollo or Winamp and music plays fine when I turn the screen off. I can even adjust volume too. So now I can say that it works for me even on a clean install.


Any chance you tell us all your steps CM10 over CM10.1, similar to your CM9 over CM10?


----------



## Lebenskuenstler

nevertells said:


> I rebooted to CWM and WebOS and can mount USB and transfer files fine. So there is something about this implementation of USB Mass storage in Android that Windows does not like.
> 
> And the buzz kill, I can play music with Apollo or Winamp and music plays fine when I turn the screen off. I can even adjust volume too. So now I can say that it works for me even on a clean install.


Yes, USB mode transfer works in Linux flawlessly. I do not understand the fuss Windows does with USB mass storage devices...

I envy you for your sound experience. How come that test results are that different? As far I know there are no different hardware revs in the world (put aside different storage capacities and TouchpadGO...)

LK


----------



## nevertells

garux said:


> [/size]
> Yes, USB mode transfer works in Linux flawlessly. I do not understand the fuss Windows does with USB mass storage devices...
> 
> I envy you for your sound experience. How come that test results are that different? As far I know there are no different hardware revs in the world (put aside different storage capacities and TouchpadGO...)
> 
> LK


It's "FM!"


----------



## garux

nevertells said:


> I just cleared the cache and dalvik cache and installed cm10.1 over cm10 using clockworkmod. And alternative would be to make a nandroid backup, uninstall cm10 , use ACME3 to install cm 10.1, and then use clockworkmod advanced restore to restore just the data portion of your back up. When I did it this way, all my data, apps and settings restored perfectly.


Are you saying the 2nd method is better because it is more of a cleaner install?


----------



## megadeth36

Lebenskuenstler said:


> I tried different input languages, as I speak German, Englisch and Polish. Englisch and German word suggestions works fine, Polish not. I installed polisch dictionary from the menu, but this does not have to seem any effect.
> 
> Can anybody help me out?
> 
> LK


Hi there is lack of polish dictionary you have to install it by yourself in recovery , file is on XDA
or IF you prefer polish website http://forum.android.com.pl/f371/cm10-cm10-1-polska-klawiatura-swype-pisanie-gestami-265078/


----------



## nevertells

garux said:


> Are you saying the 2nd method is better because it is more of a cleaner install?


 Some people have great luck with the first method like myself, some don't. The second method is a little more work, but will pretty much guarantee you a good install.


----------



## garux

nevertells said:


> Some people have great luck with the first method like myself, some don't. The second method is a little more work, but will pretty much guarantee you a good install.


Thanks for the information.


----------



## ulall

flashed to May 27 build from MAy 25 -- usual cache wipe etc 
Antutu benchmark is the same at 4100 approx
however now my home screen is off center -- the first column of icons is cut in half
lost as to how to fix -- reboot did not do it


----------



## Lebenskuenstler

ulall said:


> flashed to May 27 build from MAy 25 -- usual cache wipe etc
> Antutu benchmark is the same at 4100 approx
> however now my home screen is off center -- the first column of icons is cut in half
> lost as to how to fix -- reboot did not do it


drmarble adressed this: http://forum.xda-dev...1&postcount=133 Please consider adding a note to the issue tracker, makes everone easier to follow this issue.

Do you still have sound during screen off?

LK


----------



## ulall

Thanks very much *Lebenskuenstler*
So, if I understand correctly drmarble's patch was acepted in git and should show up in a future nightly? Yes I still have pandora playing with the screen off


----------



## Lebenskuenstler

nevertells said:


> Thanks very much *Lebenskuenstler*
> So, if I understand correctly drmarble's patch was acepted in git and should show up in a future nightly? Yes I still have pandora playing with the screen off


Welcome  Yes: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=41909247&postcount=150

LK


----------



## nevertells

Lebenskuenstler said:


> Using ACMEInstaller3 to install milag's nitghties causes on my TP reboots after moboot, not even the bootanimation is shown.... I do not know why.


If you already have this Rom installed, why are you using ACME3 to install a newer nightly? Just use CWM/"Install zip from SD card" and be sure to clear cache and Dalvik cache before rebooting.

Sounds like at this point, you need to run ACMEUninstaller and start over.


----------



## Lebenskuenstler

nevertells said:


> If you already have this Rom installed, why are you using ACME3 to install a newer nightly? Just use CWM/"Install zip from SD card" and be sure to clear cache and Dalvik cache before rebooting.
> 
> Sounds like at this point, you need to run ACMEUninstaller and start over.


I tried to start fresh. I was hopping to reproduce your sound experience. So I did a ACMEUninstall and install the ROM with ACMEInstaller3. I unterstood your reply to garux in that manner. I already tried ACMEUninstall and to start over, no success so far. However, 18/04/ jscullins cm10 installs fine.

LK


----------



## XP1

ulall said:


> Using ACMEInstaller3 to install milag's nitghties causes on my TP reboots after moboot, not even the bootanimation is shown.... I do not know why.


Use ACMEInstaller3 to install ClockworkMod. Then, use ClockworkMod to install the ROM and gapps.


----------



## timidhermit

Somewhat a newbie here about dealing with the nightly ROMs...

Can someone explain the terminologies to me?

Back with 9.x, there is get.cm from where I can get the "official" cyanogenmod 9.x nighties for the TouchPad.

Since the release of 10.x, there has been no such release on get.cm.

Recently, there is an "unofficial" nighties for the 10.x from goo.im.

My questions are the following:

1. Who decides what is "official" and "unofficial"?
2. For the nighties on goo.im, are they "unofficial" because they are not endorsed by cyanogenmod on get.cm?
3. Are the new nighties eventually going to get "official" sometime in the future? Or is the Touchpad considered too outdated so that cyanogenmod will never have an interest to make it "official"?
4. There are many versions of these unofficial builds. Is the nightly unofficial build going to be the one that merges all of the work by jcsullins and Dorregaray and the others so that this is the FINAL COMMON pathway for all of the different builds and forks together?
5. Lastly, what happened to get.cm? Why is the Tenderloin page there never updated with 10.x release?

Thanks in advance for all of your help from there to explain these.


----------



## ulall

Excellent - Thanks -- that worked rows 5 columns 7 is even better


----------



## nevertells

timidhermit said:


> Somewhat a newbie here about dealing with the nightly ROMs...
> 
> Can someone explain the terminologies to me?
> 
> Back with 9.x, there is get.cm from where I can get the "official" cyanogenmod 9.x nighties for the TouchPad.
> 
> Since the release of 10.x, there has been no such release on get.cm.
> 
> Recently, there is an "unofficial" nighties for the 10.x from goo.im.
> 
> My questions are the following:
> 
> 1. Who decides what is "official" and "unofficial"?
> 2. For the nighties on goo.im, are they "unofficial" because they are not endorsed by cyanogenmod on get.cm?
> 3. Are the new nighties eventually going to get "official" sometime in the future? Or is the Touchpad considered too outdated so that cyanogenmod will never have an interest to make it "official"?
> 4. There are many versions of these unofficial builds. Is the nightly unofficial build going to be the one that merges all of the work by jcsullins and Dorregaray and the others so that this is the FINAL COMMON pathway for all of the different builds and forks together?
> 5. Lastly, what happened to get.cm? Why is the Tenderloin page there never updated with 10.x release?
> 
> Thanks in advance for all of your help from there to explain these.


1. Good question, I have never seen a post or answer on just who or what decides this.
2. An unofficial nightly is nothing more than someone decides to produce a build based on the CM code and Goo.im is where he decides to put it.
3. I would not expect to see any official nightlies on the TouchPad, probably for exactly the reason you mention.
4. In an open source world, anyone can build an Android Rom. The CM team is considered the most accepted developers because of the number of devices supported and the number of people who write code in support of CyanogenMod. There are others such as AOKP, Evervolv that support a few other devices, but not on the scale of CM. Then you have the developer wannabe's and individual Rom builders who post links to their Roms, but usually only support one device. If you read the OP for the unofficial CM10.1, that is exactly what he has done, combine the work of J.C. Sullins and Dorregary and some of his own commits. And as I said before, in an open source world, milaq is welcome to "Cherry Pick" any code he thinks will improve his build. The only thing other developers ask is they get credit for their work.
5. Because CM9 is the last build that made it to official nightly status. And will it, we answered that in #3.


----------



## ruthienu

I am running 5-22 nightly. Works great! My sound works even with screen off. Do you have to reflash gapps every time you flash a new nightly? Is it enough to just wipe caches and flash nightly?
Any help would be appreciated!

Sent from my TouchPad using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ennu

be back after a long stay out off the forum, installed cm10.1 unofficial 27-5 but had some problems with the settings.
tried different things but after deep sleep could not use settings any more, cleared cache and dalvik but to no reveal, went back to jcsullins 18-4 rom, any one else has this?

(now downloading 28-5 to see if this makes diffence)


----------



## nevertells

ruthienu said:


> be back after a long stay out off the forum, installed cm10.1 unofficial 27-5 but had some problems with the settings.
> tried different things but after deep sleep could not use settings any more, cleared cache and dalvik but to no reveal, went back to jcsullins 18-4 rom, any one else has this?
> 
> (now downloading 28-5 to see if this makes diffence)


Did you upgrade from CM10 to CM10.1? If so, did you flash the 0301 gapps? Known bug is after one's TouchPad is asleep for a while, WiFi fails to turn back on and that prevents settings from starting. Best way to fix it is either reboot or pull down quick settings menu and turn WiFi off and back on. Then settings will work.

And welcome back.


----------



## ennu

as you say yes I upgraded from CM10 To CM10.1and flashed correct gapps (0301), will try your suggestion to use quick settings and turn wifi off and back on again, I will come back later with results.

other thing is download speed off unofficial builds, it takes me like a whole night to download, is that why they are called nightlies?


----------



## Tivangelist

nevertells said:


> Yup, that's all one needs to do. Only reason to reflash Gapps is if you start having Gapps issues. And ALWAYS make a nandroid backup before flashing anything on your TouchPad, a nightly, patch, or upgrade of some sort. Easiest way to recover from a big oops is restore one's backup.
> 
> Did you upgrade from CM10 to CM10.1? If so, did you flash the 0301 gapps? Known bug is after one's TouchPad is asleep for a while, WiFi fails to turn back on and that prevents settings from starting. Best way to fix it is either reboot or pull down quick settings menu and turn WiFi off and back on. Then settings will work.
> 
> And welcome back.


Data point - because this workaround annoys me to no end, I decided to change "Keep Wi-Fi on during sleep" to "Always" and see what developed.

Battery drain is obviously increased BUT still really good (I get time periods of <10 mA still, with more "fluctuation" than with WiFi off), but still more than acceptable for my usage patterns.

One data point does not make a trend, but other users may want to try.


----------



## nevertells

ennu said:


> as you say yes I upgraded from CM10 To CM10.1and flashed correct gapps (0301), will try your suggestion to use quick settings and turn wifi off and back on again, I will come back later with results.
> 
> other thing is download speed off unofficial builds, it takes me like a whole night to download, is that why they are called nightlies?


 Yeah, goo.im has been really slow lately. There's going to be a change to a new server sometime in the future.


----------



## ennu

thankx nevertells, your suggestion to use quick settings and turn off wifi and back on again worked fine.

I downloaded today 29-5 unofficial 10.1 rom from location found on xda developers site

http://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=22979706399752647

took no more than 5 minutes, installed and been testing for a while.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Here is my latest video about Android 4.2.2 Roms, next will be shumash's *SCHIZOID*






[ROM] Evervolv | 3.2.0p1 [AOSP 4.2.2] [Test Build] W/UMS support By flintman
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Med to high battery drain(-60ma to -90ma) [/background]Supports h/w video, Nightly Builds, Audio plays with the screen off, Camera works! No Bluetooth.


----------



## nevertells

ennu said:


> thankx nevertells, your suggestion to use quick settings and turn off wifi and back on again worked fine.
> 
> I downloaded today 29-5 unofficial 10.1 rom from location found on xda developers site
> 
> http://www.androidfi...979706399752647
> 
> took no more than 5 minutes, installed and been testing for a while.


 Your welcome. That's why they call me the Guru.


----------



## Lebenskuenstler

RolandDeschain79 said:


> [ROM] Evervolv | 3.2.0p1 [AOSP 4.2.2] [Test Build] W/UMS support By flintman
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Med to high battery drain(-60ma to -90ma) [/background]Supports h/w video, Nightly Builds, Audio plays with the screen off, Camera works! No Bluetooth.


Hi all,

could we disable the camera if it responsible for high power drain?

I spent a little time to find some kind of reproducable behavoiur for screen off sound bug. Quite a few report that the do not have any problems with milaqs nighties playing sound, for it worked up to ten minutes until I heard that annoying beep sound and the sound quits. To be short I found nothing I could reproduce. It is frustrating.

I am wondering .... I remember running cm10 or cm9 nighties this problem also occured .... is there some knowledge base like a wiki for TP rom development or are we dependent of some people's minds because they have all in their heads stored and/or a lucky/skilfull use of search function in rootzwiki and xda?

Currently going back to good old stable cm9 as daily driver. Any chances or experiences installing Trebuchet apk from cm10.1 on older releases?

LK


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Lebenskuenstler said:


> Hi all,
> 
> could we disable the camera if it responsible for high power drain?
> 
> I spent a little time to find some kind of reproducable behavoiur for screen off sound bug. Quite a few report that the do not have any problems with milaqs nighties playing sound, for it worked up to ten minutes until I heard that annoying beep sound and the sound quits. To be short I found nothing I could reproduce. It is frustrating.
> 
> I am wondering .... I remember running cm10 or cm9 nighties this problem also occured .... is there some knowledge base like a wiki for TP rom development or are we dependent of some people's minds because they have all in their heads stored and/or a lucky/skilfull use of search function in rootzwiki and xda?
> 
> Currently going back to good old stable cm9 as daily driver. Any chances or experiences installing Trebuchet apk from cm10.1 on older releases?
> 
> LK


Some builds have the camera disabled for this reason like the unofficial nightly, read the OP. Infact read all the OPs and posts, people are having problems playing local music content with the screen off. This has been fixed with some builds, again read the OP.

If the sound works for ten minutes then cuts out, that is a very reproducible behavior, how is it not? Can you listen to music with the screen off for an hour? No you can't, so that would be easily reproducible results every ten minutes or so. People who tested it for ten seconds then decided everything was fine didn't really test anything but my patience. In builds where the issues have been fixed the OP's will have noted it.

Here is Shumash's change log for his *SCHIZOID 2.00 *CM10.1 Rom, can you spot the Sound with screen off note?



Code:


<br />
  - Sound with screen off works<br />
  - Merge upstream<br />
-> 11APR13:<br />
  - Use custom kernel<br />
  - Improved standby power draw<br />
  - Fixed camera preview<br />
  - Revised PAPrefs to set TabletUI mode to 1000 rather than 720<br />
  - Merge upstream<br />
<br />
-> 06APR13:  Initial upload<br />

Look in the OP's for that knowledge base, you only have to look to find them. The CM10.1 unofficial nightly has an "issue tracker" link, some OP's just have changes and problems listed right there. Infact in my OP you'll find a summary of this info and links to all the other OP's. I expect your next question will be what is an OP and where do I find one..... The OP or Original Post, is the first page of any thread. It should contain the topic information and then the conversations will follow. Don't forget to make a Nandroid backup, then flash them all and find out which one you like best. Happy flashing









*[NIGHTLY][ROM][JB][4.2.2] CyanogenMod 10.1 nightlies*
*Issues*

Quote:  Issuetracker

I also mention to always check all the OP information in my videos


----------



## AardvarkSagus

Well, I bit the bullet and jumped on the nightlies last night (20130601) and I have discovered that for some reason my TouchPad doesn't seem to like them. Tried posting over in the XDA thread, but until I build up a little more repoire, I'm not yet welcome in a development thread.

I first tried just simply flashing over my CM10 4/18 build by JCSullins, with the usual cache wipes, using TWRP. Everything seemed to go ok so I used GooManager to download the 20130301 gapps and flash that. That's where things went wonky. I suddenly was greeted by a dozen or more "X" application has stopped messages. Well, since apparently that didn't work, I next tried a full ACMEUninstall and ACMEInstaller3 install. This time I get a boot loop where I never even see the CM boot animation.

Well, boo. CM10.1 appears to be out of my reach for a while. Restored to the nandroid backup I had deemed recent enough and now I've got other errors that don't make any sense. I won't bother going into those here though, because they have nothing to do with CM10.1.

Any idea what would have caused the app crashing errors or the boot loop? Am I just still too noob to be messing with Android and should stick with WebOS? Some days it feels that way.


----------



## Colchiro

I think you have a bad TWRP version. The latest has problems (2.5) and most of us use 2.4.1 instead.

I think you have the wrong gApps version. The 2013 version is for CM10.1, but you still need the 2012 version for JC's builds, which are CM10.


----------



## AardvarkSagus

Where can I get the 2.4.1? I think I'm on 2.4.3 of TWRP. My apologies, I was only using the 20130301 gapps on the 0601 nightly of CM10.1. I was using the recommended gapps when I went back and tried reinstalling CM10.


----------



## cdzo72

AardvarkSagus said:


> Where can I get the 2.4.1? I think I'm on 2.4.3 of TWRP. My apologies, I was only using the 20130301 gapps on the 0601 nightly of CM10.1. I was using the recommended gapps when I went back and tried reinstalling CM10.


I would have to agree with Colchiro... TWRP is more than likely your problem... I did a dirty flash of CM10.1 over CM10 and had no issues... but I flashed using ClockworkMod... 
I use the ROM Toolbox app and with the ROM Manager function you get to choose to flash multiple zips but only can check to wipe dalvik in the process before the flash... I too had force close issues back when I was using TWRP even with CM9... after a complete ACMEUninstall and then a fresh ACMEInstall of Android and going back to using CWM my force close issues disappeared completely... I even dirty flashed CM10 on top of CM9, I haven't done a clean wipe of my TouchPad since mid December when the 6.0.1.9 release of CWM for the TP was released.... release date was 12/15...
Just my 2 cents worth
Sent from my TouchPad using Tapatalk 2


----------



## simon_lefisch

cdzo72 said:


> I would have to agree with Colchiro... TWRP is more than likely your problem... I did a dirty flash of CM10.1 over CM10 and had no issues... but I flashed using ClockworkMod...
> I use the ROMManager app and with the ROM Manager function you get to choose to flash multiple zips but only can check to wipe dalvik in the process before the flash... I too had force close issues back when I was using TWRP even with CM9... after a complete ACMEUninstall and then a fresh ACMEInstall of Android and going back to using CWM my force close issues disappeared completely... I even dirty flashed CM10 on top of CM9, I haven't done a clean wipe of my TouchPad since mid December when the 6.0.1.9 release of CWM for the TP was released.... release date was 12/15...
> Just my 2 cents worth
> Sent from my TouchPad using Tapatalk 2


If TWRP is the problem, is there anyway to reflash CWM without doing an ACMEUninstall?

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk HD


----------



## cdzo72

simon_lefisch said:


> If TWRP is the problem, is there anyway to reflash CWM without doing an ACMEUninstall?
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk HD


actually very simple... delete the TWRP uimage from the /boot folder and replace it with the CWM uimage... then open the default recovery file and change it to say ClockworkMod instead of TWRP... takes less than a minute... you may no idea what I'm talking about but that's what Google is for

Sent from my TouchPad using Tapatalk 2


----------



## simon_lefisch

cdzo72 said:


> actually very simple... delete the TWRP uimage from the /boot folder and replace it with the CWM uimage... then open the default recovery file and change it to say ClockworkMod instead of TWRP... takes less than a minute... you may no idea what I'm talking about but that's what Google is for
> 
> Sent from my TouchPad using Tapatalk 2


Awesome thanks. Sounds easy enough. I appreciate the response 

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk HD


----------



## noseph

AardvarkSagus said:


> Where can I get the 2.4.1? I think I'm on 2.4.3 of TWRP. My apologies, I was only using the 20130301 gapps on the 0601 nightly of CM10.1. I was using the recommended gapps when I went back and tried reinstalling CM10.


Here is the 2.4.1 TWRP.


----------



## hantek

I am using CyanogenMod 10.1 nightlies now. Is it possible to combine nav bar and status bar?


----------



## cdzo72

hantek said:


> I am using CyanogenMod 10.1 nightlies now. Is it possible to combine nav bar and status bar?


 Please fellas search the thread a little before posting... it's already been brought up... now I'm not saying it can't or won't be done... but a PHABLET UI was used... someone may come out with a hack or fix... Personally I like them separate because now apps can overlay the status bar like they should so that makes other things possible... I think what is most desired is a left alignment of the navigation buttons to make it more comfortable

Sent from my TouchPad using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Colchiro

Rom Toolbox Pro can flash any version of TWRP. I'm not sure if the free version offers this feature.

Tools... Rom Management... Swipe L to R... Flash Recovery. Pick the version you want and it'll DL and flash for you.

On my Galaxy Nexus, I see several recoveries including touch versions of CWM, ~25 total.


----------



## AardvarkSagus

Thanks for all the help guys. I went ahead and did another full uninstall / reinstall from scratch of CM10/Moboot 3.8/CWM6 and used CWM to flash the 0601 CM10.1 and appropriate gapps. Looks like everything is working now. Weird bonus, when I flashed CWM6, it left TWRP where it was and I now have both available. Just need to "downgrade" TWRP to 2.4.1 now to have a more stable version. It's kind of a shame that CWM works so much better than TWRP, since I love using Goo Manager and having a touch capable recovery console. Guess I'll stick with CWM for the important stuff though.


----------



## BigOnes69

Ive noticed on several of the 10.1 phone roms that the bluetooth issue has been mostly fixed. I use bluetoooth daily and its been the only thing keeping me from going to 10.1. Is bluetooth working with the touchpad version of 10.1??? Thanks


----------



## Gradular

BigOnes69 said:


> Ive noticed on several of the 10.1 phone roms that the bluetooth issue has been mostly fixed. I use bluetoooth daily and its been the only thing keeping me from going to 10.1. Is bluetooth working with the touchpad version of 10.1??? Thanks


No. It depends on the chip being used. Ours is closed sourced and not in a lot of devices so its harder to get it working.

Sent from my TouchPad using RootzWiki


----------



## aquariumdude

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]
Does anyone know how to fix this problem? I am running Shumash's version of 10.1. Recently I downloaded the new Vine app that came out and while I was using it it completely crashed my tablet. Once I restarted it and rebooted back into cm 10.1, it would hang at the boot screen infinitely. I have tried re flashing Shumash's build with no success and have even tried restoring my tablet with a previous backup but it says the md5 sums don't match up? Do I have to uninstall then re install cm 10.1? And if I do, will I have to re install all my apps? Thanks. [/background]


----------



## Colchiro

AardvarkSagus said:


> Weird bonus, when I flashed CWM6, it left TWRP where it was and I now have both available.


You have to be careful having both. If your /boot partition gets too full, you could have all kinds of fun. There's not much room there. If you feel the need to add images to your boot menu, you might want to ditch one of them.


----------



## aquariumdude

aquariumdude said:


> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Does anyone know how to fix this problem? I am running Shumash's version of 10.1. Recently I downloaded the new Vine app that came out and while I was using it it completely crashed my tablet. Once I restarted it and rebooted back into cm 10.1, it would hang at the boot screen infinitely. I have tried re flashing Shumash's build with no success and have even tried restoring my tablet with a previous backup but it says the md5 sums don't match up? Do I have to uninstall then re install cm 10.1? And if I do, will I have to re install all my apps? Thanks. [/background]


I have done a clean install. I uninstalled and now reinstalled cm 10.1. Now is there a way to get all my apps back? Thanks


----------



## Colchiro

If you created a backup in recovery, you could reload that, install TIBU, backup your apps, reload CM10.1, install TIBU and reload just your apps (no settings) from your backup.

You REALLY should have asked that question before installing CM10.1.









BTW, the Pro version makes restoring a LOT easier, just a couple taps. Without it, you need to tap at least twice for every app you reinstall.


----------



## nevertells

aquariumdude said:


> I have done a clean install. I uninstalled and now reinstalled cm 10.1. Now is there a way to get all my apps back? Thanks


You can also use cwm/advanced restore and restore your data only from the Nandroid backup I know you made, right?


----------



## Colchiro

Yes, if he/she had CM10.1 installed before. I assumed it was something different.


----------



## aquariumdude

Yes I did make backups. The one I made the other day had an error in restoring the data and then the one I made a month ago has a MD5 mismatch. How can I have the MD5 sums match?

EDIT: Ugh after I tried restoring my data from the backup I made the other day, I rebooted my tablet, booted up cm 10.1 and now its stuck back at the infinite boot screen.


----------



## nevertells

aquariumdude said:


> Yes I did make backups. The one I made the other day had an error in restoring the data and then the one I made a month ago has a MD5 mismatch. How can I have the MD5 sums match?
> 
> EDIT: Ugh after I tried restoring my data from the backup I made the other day, I rebooted my tablet, booted up cm 10.1 and now its stuck back at the infinite boot screen.


Well, maybe it's just time to start over. Don't know what recovery program you are using to make these backups, but in two years I have never had a problem either restoring the entire backup or restoring just the data using ClockworkMod Recovery. TWRP on the other hand, not so much.


----------



## Lothinator

Hoping we get a version with A. Low battery drain, B. H/w video and C. Screen off audio, all in one version. I don't see any that seem to have all three. Honestly, I don't care about camera or Bluetooth as I find I never use those features. But I listen to streaming radio several hours a day, and use a lot of media, typically bringing the battery to its knees by the end of the day... so all three are vital.


----------



## BigOnes69

Gradular said:


> No. It depends on the chip being used. Ours is closed sourced and not in a lot of devices so its harder to get it working.
> 
> Sent from my TouchPad using RootzWiki


Thats what i thought. Thanks for the response.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Hey guys new CM10.1 Roms are popping up with improved battery drain during sleep and a working camera! Big thanks to Shumash for this fantastic Rom!

*Update 6/5/2013: *More great news shumash's latest build now includes a Low power suspend fix that gets the battery life back down to -3 to -4 ma, with a Working Camera!

ROM] [BETA][4.2.2 CM10.1] <KANG>SCHIZOID 2.00 All-in-One[02JUNE2013] by shumash
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Notes:Low battery drain(-3/4ma) [/background]Supports h/w video, Audio plays with the screen off, Camera works, Pie Controls, AOKP Rom Control, Performance settings(OC), Hybrid Properties, No Bluetooth.


----------



## Lothinator

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Hey guys new CM10.1 Roms are popping up with improved battery drain during sleep and a working camera! Big thanks to Shumash for this fantastic Rom!
> 
> *Update 6/5/2013: *More great news shumash's latest build now includes a Low power suspend fix that gets the battery life back down to -3 to -4 ma, with a Working Camera!
> 
> ROM] [BETA][4.2.2 CM10.1] <KANG>SCHIZOID 2.00 All-in-One[02JUNE2013] by shumash
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Notes:Low battery drain(-3/4ma) [/background]Supports h/w video, Audio plays with the screen off, Camera works, Pie Controls, AOKP Rom Control, Performance settings(OC), Hybrid Properties, No Bluetooth.


So..... the only 10.1 issue remaining here is Bluetooth?


----------



## Bwangster12

Lothinator said:


> So..... the only 10.1 issue remaining here is Bluetooth?


Well, it sounds like only major issue. Shumash's rom still crashes when you go into Sound settings.


----------



## Lothinator

Bwangster12 said:


> Well, it sounds like only major issue. Shumash's rom still crashes when you go into Sound settings.


Well, the OTHER major issues which are SHOW STOPPERS for me aren't even documented:

1) Navbar is STUPID HUGE on startup. You have to go to phablet mode, shrink it, and go back to tablet mode. Then it is still not proportioned correctly, the text is off center in the space. Fixable and maybe liveable.

2) Worse, a very very large percentage of apps on the Play Store show up as "not compatible"... I have not changed the DPI. I don't know what the DPI is out of the box, but the out of the box experience should not break apps installing from the market.

I didn't give it time to show me more bugs, I am going back to vanilla CM10.


----------



## Bwangster12

Also... where are the little 3 dots in the corner within the apps to change settings? For example... 3 dots should show up in Google Play to edit settings and should show up within WiFi settings to change things like setting WiFi to sleep when screen goes off. I don't have those 3 dots showing up.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Lothinator said:


> So..... the only 10.1 issue remaining here is Bluetooth?


There are plenty of small bugs to squish still







 Bluetooh seems to be the major issue now; like the Camera used to be before Dorregaray got that sorted out for us







 I'm uploading the SCHIZOID 2.00  video now It was fun playing around with it but I still need to test deep sleep over time.


----------



## Teejai

Oh sweet been waiting for this. Flash time, phone last night, tablet tonight. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## aquariumdude

nevertells said:


> Well, maybe it's just time to start over. Don't know what recovery program you are using to make these backups, but in two years I have never had a problem either restoring the entire backup or restoring just the data using ClockworkMod Recovery. TWRP on the other hand, not so much.


nevertells I am backing my system through CWM. And yes I have in fact clean uninstalled and tried reinstalling shumash's build, I even tried his latest one as of June 2 and what happens is after it "installs", it reboots and at the moboot screen it doesn't show that cyanogen mod is installed. So right now I am trying a different build to see if it works. I have no idea what is wrong with the installation; I am following all the steps and I have done this several times before. Thanks for the help I'll keep you updated. Trying the uncapped version build.

EDIT: SO I've tried a different build to see if it installed, with no success. After "installation", cyanogen mod still does not appear at the moboot screen. I will point out evervolv is still there because I tried it awhile back, didn't like it, uninstalled it, and its still there. When I click on it, it doesn't boot and there's just a blank screen. Don't know if this has to do with my problem. Anyways with installation, I make sure all 4 files are on my touchpad in the folder cminstall. Hook it up, make sure all the right files are in Palm Inc, and put all the lines of coding in to install. Yet after I do this everytime, it doesn't install. I have never ran into such a big issue than this, and I don't even know how this problem could have been caused by the crashing of a single app, Vine. Can anyone help me? It would be nice just to install a version of CM on my tablet.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Teejai said:


> Oh sweet been waiting for this. Flash time, phone last night, tablet tonight.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Here is the new video! Have fun, there are so many features!!!






ROM] [BETA][4.2.2 CM10.1] <KANG>SCHIZOID 2.00 All-in-One[02JUNE2013][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]by [/background]shumash
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Notes:medium to Low battery drain(-3/4ma to -30ma) Supports h/w video, Audio plays with the screen off, Camera works, Pie Controls, AOKP Rom Control, Performance settings(OC), Hybrid Properties, No Bluetooth.[/background]


----------



## Gradular

aquariumdude said:


> nevertells I am backing my system through CWM. And yes I have in fact clean uninstalled and tried reinstalling shumash's build, I even tried his latest one as of June 2 and what happens is after it "installs", it reboots and at the moboot screen it doesn't show that cyanogen mod is installed. So right now I am trying a different build to see if it works. I have no idea what is wrong with the installation; I am following all the steps and I have done this several times before. Thanks for the help I'll keep you updated. Trying the uncapped version build.
> 
> EDIT: SO I've tried a different build to see if it installed, with no success. After "installation", cyanogen mod still does not appear at the moboot screen. I will point out evervolv is still there because I tried it awhile back, didn't like it, uninstalled it, and its still there. When I click on it, it doesn't boot and there's just a blank screen. Don't know if this has to do with my problem. Anyways with installation, I make sure all 4 files are on my touchpad in the folder cminstall. Hook it up, make sure all the right files are in Palm Inc, and put all the lines of coding in to install. Yet after I do this everytime, it doesn't install. I have never ran into such a big issue than this, and I don't even know how this problem could have been caused by the crashing of a single app, Vine. Can anyone help me? It would be nice just to install a version of CM on my tablet.


 you need to run an acme uninstall. Your boot sounds messed up at the very least.

Sent from my TouchPad using RootzWiki


----------



## aquariumdude

Gradular said:


> you need to run an acme uninstall. Your boot sounds messed up at the very least.
> 
> Sent from my TouchPad using RootzWiki


Thanks for the response Gradular. What exactly do you mean, and how would I go about doing this? Currently right now, Cyanogen mod is uninstalled and off my tablet, but I still have moboot and CWM installed. WebOS is the only OS on my Touchpad right now. Thanks in advance.


----------



## simon_lefisch

aquariumdude said:


> Thanks for the response Gradular. What exactly do you mean, and how would I go about doing this? Currently right now, Cyanogen mod is uninstalled and off my tablet, but I still have moboot and CWM installed. WebOS is the only OS on my Touchpad right now. Thanks in advance.


assuming you have novacom installed, reboot your TP into WebOS recovery mode (i believe you hold the home button during boot. if you still have access to the bootloader then just select WebOS Recovery)
in terminal go to the folder where novacom is placed and run this command:

*novacom.exe boot mem:// < ACMEUninstaller*

that will wipe all android files and partitions from your TP, including moboot and CWM. from there you can do a clean install of Android. i followed this guide when i installed CM10. im sure its the same process for CM10.1. also the link i provided has links to novacom. just read the first post. hope this helps


----------



## Teejai

Wow settings overload! Thanks for the video, now I want to skip work to get this up.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## nevertells

aquariumdude said:


> Thanks for the response Gradular. What exactly do you mean, and how would I go about doing this? Currently right now, Cyanogen mod is uninstalled and off my tablet, but I still have moboot and CWM installed. WebOS is the only OS on my Touchpad right now. Thanks in advance.


If you are still seeing Moboot then you have not completely uninstalled Android. You need to download ACMEUninstaller and put it in the Palm, inc. folder where you put ACMEInstaller 3 and then reboot and hold volume up to enter WebOS recovery and run ACMEUninstaller with this command:

novacom boot mem:// < ACMEUninstaller

the same way you run the ACME3 command to install Android.


----------



## aquariumdude

nevertells said:


> If you are still seeing Moboot then you have not completely uninstalled Android. You need to download ACMEUninstaller and put it in the Palm, inc. folder where you put ACMEInstaller 3 and then reboot and hold volume up to enter WebOS recovery and run ACMEUninstaller with this command:
> 
> novacom boot mem:// < ACMEUninstaller
> 
> the same way you run the ACME3 command to install Android.


Ugh, actually the process you explained has been done several times. I have ran acme uninstaller then attempted to install android back on my tablet. I will do this process once more then report back. Thank you.

EDIT: Hm. Seems to work this time. I installed CM 10 (not 10.1) and right now I am letting all my apps re download. After that, I will backup my tablet. Now is it ok to dirty flash CM 10.1? I don't want to cause anymore problems with my tablet.


----------



## simon_lefisch

aquariumdude said:


> Ugh, actually the process you explained has been done several times. I have ran acme uninstaller then attempted to install android back on my tablet. I will do this process once more then report back. Thank you.
> 
> EDIT: Hm. Seems to work this time. I installed CM 10 (not 10.1) and right now I am letting all my apps re download. After that, I will backup my tablet. Now is it ok to dirty flash CM 10.1? I don't want to cause anymore problems with my tablet.


if you you flash CM10.1 after flashing CM10 i would clear cache/dalvik/system and do a factory reset then flash. its a pain in the a$$ but it should help minimize probs that could arise. then again thats just me be cautious.


----------



## aquariumdude

I have finally reinstalled CM 10.1 on my tablet. Thank you everyone for your help! Great community we have.


----------



## pjanoocap

Hey guys just one quick question.

How do i instal this new skz mood. I tried just flashing it trough twrp 2.4.2.4 and its says its failed .... is there something special I need to do?

Thank you

And once again thank you for making all this u guys are awesome


----------



## cdzo72

pjanoocap said:


> Hey guys just one quick question.
> 
> How do i instal this new skz mood. I tried just flashing it trough twrp 2.4.2.4 and its says its failed .... is there something special I need to do?
> 
> Thank you
> 
> And once again thank you for making all this u guys are awesome


My personal suggestion is stop using TWRP and go back to CWM but it sounds like you have a bad download also

Sent from my TouchPad using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bernd

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Here is the new video! Have fun, there are so many features!!!
> ROM] [BETA][4.2.2 CM10.1] <KANG>SCHIZOID 2.00 All-in-One[02JUNE2013][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]by [/background]shumash


How can I install the schizoid image on a clean Touchpad? Schizoid starts, then a few seconds later there is a black screen and then it boots into moboot again.

I'm absolut beginner... What I've done:

Download:
- skz_tenderloin-2.00_jb_4.2.2-02JUNE2013-065943_Unsigned
- moboot_038-tenderloin
- update-CWM6_tenderloin-20121215
- gapps-jb-20130301-signed.

- Rename gapps-jb-20130301-signed.zip to update-gapps-jb-20130301-signed.zip and skz_tenderloin...zip to update-cm_skz_tenderloin...zip
- Copy the 4 files to the Touchpad into the directory "cminstall"
- Reboot into recoverymode
- Execute novacom: novacom boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller3

Everything seems to work fine, moboot presents "boot CyanogenMod" but after the message "board type .... booting" there is only a black screen and after a few seconds the Touchpad is back to moboot.

What's wrong, what should I do?


----------



## nevertells

Bernd said:


> How can I install the schizoid image on a clean Touchpad? Schizoid starts, then a few seconds later there is a black screen and then it boots into moboot again.
> 
> I'm absolut beginner... What I've done:
> 
> Download:
> - skz_tenderloin-2.00_jb_4.2.2-02JUNE2013-065943_Unsigned
> - moboot_038-tenderloin
> - update-CWM6_tenderloin-20121215
> - gapps-jb-20130301-signed.
> 
> - Rename gapps-jb-20130301-signed.zip to update-gapps-jb-20130301-signed.zip and skz_tenderloin...zip to update-cm_skz_tenderloin...zip
> - Copy the 4 files to the Touchpad into the directory "cminstall"
> - Reboot into recoverymode
> - Execute novacom: novacom boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller3
> 
> Everything seems to work fine, moboot presents "boot CyanogenMod" but after the message "board type .... booting" there is only a black screen and after a few seconds the Touchpad is back to moboot.
> 
> What's wrong, what should I do?


Best you go ask your question in the Schizoid thread here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2223665


----------



## cdzo72

Bernd said:


> How can I install the schizoid image on a clean Touchpad? Schizoid starts, then a few seconds later there is a black screen and then it boots into moboot again.
> 
> I'm absolut beginner... What I've done:
> 
> Download:
> - skz_tenderloin-2.00_jb_4.2.2-02JUNE2013-065943_Unsigned
> - moboot_038-tenderloin
> - update-CWM6_tenderloin-20121215
> - gapps-jb-20130301-signed.
> 
> - Rename gapps-jb-20130301-signed.zip to update-gapps-jb-20130301-signed.zip and skz_tenderloin...zip to update-cm_skz_tenderloin...zip
> - Copy the 4 files to the Touchpad into the directory "cminstall"
> - Reboot into recoverymode
> - Execute novacom: novacom boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller3
> 
> Everything seems to work fine, moboot presents "boot CyanogenMod" but after the message "board type .... booting" there is only a black screen and after a few seconds the Touchpad is back to moboot.
> 
> What's wrong, what should I do?


Another suggestion may be to install the latest 0418 CM10 ROM first and then flash the schizoid on ttop of it

Sent from my TouchPad using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bernd

> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Another suggestion may be to install the latest 0418 CM10 ROM first and then flash the schizoid on ttop of it[/background]


A user who uses "CyanogenMod 10.1 nightly from milaq" have the same issue:
http://forum.xda-dev...28#post42326128
"the screen goes black for a little bit, and then it reboots to the moboot menu again. Both WebOS and ClockworkMod load fine from the moboot menu."


----------



## Gradular

Bernd said:


> How can I install the schizoid image on a clean Touchpad? Schizoid starts, then a few seconds later there is a black screen and then it boots into moboot again.
> 
> I'm absolut beginner... What I've done:
> 
> Download:
> - skz_tenderloin-2.00_jb_4.2.2-02JUNE2013-065943_Unsigned
> - moboot_038-tenderloin
> - update-CWM6_tenderloin-20121215
> - gapps-jb-20130301-signed.
> 
> - Rename gapps-jb-20130301-signed.zip to update-gapps-jb-20130301-signed.zip and skz_tenderloin...zip to update-cm_skz_tenderloin...zip
> - Copy the 4 files to the Touchpad into the directory "cminstall"
> - Reboot into recoverymode
> - Execute novacom: novacom boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller3
> 
> Everything seems to work fine, moboot presents "boot CyanogenMod" but after the message "board type .... booting" there is only a black screen and after a few seconds the Touchpad is back to moboot.
> 
> What's wrong, what should I do?


If you can get into Clockworkmod, use that to format system, data, and cache partition. Then install from zip the rom and gapps.

Sent from my TouchPad using RootzWiki


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Bernd said:


> If you can get into Clockworkmod, use that to format system, data, and cache partition. Then install from zip the rom and gapps.
> 
> Sent from my TouchPad using RootzWiki


If it still won't boot ACMEuninstall and reinstall CM9 or CM10.


----------



## Bernd

Thanks. I've installed [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]0418 CM10 ROM with [/background]gapps-jb-20121011 and everything works fine now


----------



## linerjoe

Lothinator said:


> 2) Worse, a very very large percentage of apps on the Play Store show up as "not compatible"... I have not changed the DPI. I don't know what the DPI is out of the box, but the out of the box experience should not break apps installing from the market.


Yeah, this is the biggest problem I've seen. Half of my applications wouldn't install saying they were not compatible, which I assume is because of DPI. I have tried changing the DPI to several settings (160, 155, 132, 120), without much positive affect.

joe


----------



## RolandDeschain79

linerjoe said:


> Yeah, this is the biggest problem I've seen. Half of my applications wouldn't install saying they were not compatible, which I assume is because of DPI. I have tried changing the DPI to several settings (160, 155, 132, 120), without much positive affect.
> 
> joe


Shumash has uploaded a new June 7th build that should fix this issue, check it out below.

*News and Updates:*
*Update 6/7/2013: *More great news shumash's latest build now includes a Low power suspend fix that gets the battery life back down to [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)](-3/4ma to -30ma)[/background], with a Working Camera!

Here is my latest video showcasing the Bloody edge in Cm10.1/Android 4.2.2 Roms for the HP TouchPad.






[ROM] [BETA][4.2.2 CM10.1] <KANG>SCHIZOID 2.00 All-in-One[07JUNE2013]by shumash
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Notes:Low battery drain(-3/4ma to -30ma) [/background]Supports h/w video, Audio plays with the screen off, Camera works, Pie Controls, AOKP Rom Control, Performance settings(OC), Hybrid Properties, No Bluetooth.

OP Updated!


----------



## Teejai

I just installed it and playstore is still broken. How do we fix it, can't even install tapatalk, fairly unusable without so many apps.

Also my Wifi is turning off everytime the screen is off and I can't find the settings to change it.

Edit : why is the playstore dpi bug not mentioned in any of the OP's?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Colchiro

If play store is broken, it usually means you installed the wrong version of gApps (or TWRP isn't formatting things properly).

For 10.1, you need the 2013 version.


----------



## Teejai

I use CWM and the gapps in the OP of schizoid.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## frostyguy

PS flashed en using the 10.1 night lies with little to few problems, decided to try out schizoid and keep getting "unfortunately, the process android.process. score has stopped" every few seconds. Decided to go back to night lies and that pop up still persist. Never did any backups, I know, stupid me. Any ideas?

Ps flashed using CWM and TWERP


----------



## cdzo72

frostyguy said:


> PS flashed en using the 10.1 night lies with little to few problems, decided to try out schizoid and keep getting "unfortunately, the process android.process. score has stopped" every few seconds. Decided to go back to night lies and that pop up still persist. Never did any backups, I know, stupid me. Any ideas?
> 
> Ps flashed using CWM and TWERP


Clear data and cache for Contacts and ContactStorage and then reboot

Sent from my skz_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Teejai

Okay oddly enough since turning three dot menu on everything started working.

Update (schitzoid)

Okay a few hours later and the installation is getting better. Had to boost my min CPU to 384mhz, but that's normal for my tablet on all Roms otherwise it tends to freeze or SOD. Also boosted my max from 1100mhz to 1700mhhz, again normal for my tablet as it way laggy that low. 
At the start SwiftKey couldn't be enabled as it just FC when trying to set as default. A few hours later (no other changes) it's fine. Lots of google apps crashed once or twice, after that they were fine. YouTube, Gmail, G+. Is the Gapps linked in the Op of the rom ok?

Only found one app not working, plants v zombies installs but ea throw an error when it tries to download the extra. Haven't bothered looking into it.

Loving the rom and 4.2.2. Feels very snappy

Sent from my skz_tenderloin using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Teejai said:


> Okay oddly enough since turning three dot menu on everything started working.
> 
> Update (schitzoid)
> 
> Okay a few hours later and the installation is getting better. Had to boost my min CPU to 384mhz, but that's normal for my tablet on all Roms otherwise it tends to freeze or SOD. Also boosted my max from 1100mhz to 1700mhhz, again normal for my tablet as it way laggy that low.
> At the start SwiftKey couldn't be enabled as it just FC when trying to set as default. A few hours later (no other changes) it's fine. Lots of google apps crashed once or twice, after that they were fine. YouTube, Gmail, G+. Is the Gapps linked in the Op of the rom ok?
> 
> Only found one app not working, plants v zombies installs but ea throw an error when it tries to download the extra. Haven't bothered looking into it.
> 
> Loving the rom and 4.2.2. Feels very snappy
> 
> Sent from my skz_tenderloin using Tapatalk 4 Beta


OP Updated! Checkout this build Evervolv 4.2 Build, i'm seeing battery drain as low as -5ma. I've had issues with Schizoid's battery drain, could you post your history for us please. I'm not seeing anything under -60ma and a second opinion would help, I flash too much!

*News and Updates:*
*Update 6/9/2013: Flintman has added a new builds with a Low power suspend fix that brings the battery drain down to -5ma. I'm still doing testing but this Rom is looking great, we could use a little more feedback.*

Here is my latest video showcasing the Bloody edge in Cm10.1/Android 4.2.2 Roms for the HP TouchPad. Note the battery drain is now lowered in this build all other info still applies, go thank Flintman and the Evervolv team!






[ROM] Evervolv | 3.2.0p1 [AOSP 4.2.2] [Test Build] W/UMS support By flintman
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Low battery drain(-5ma to -?ma) [/background]Supports h/w video, Nightly Builds, Audio plays with the screen off, Camera works! No Bluetooth.


----------



## frostyguy

cdzo72 said:


> Clear data and cache for Contacts and ContactStorage and then reboot
> 
> Sent from my skz_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


I've cleared the data and cache in goo manager prior to install, is that what you're talking about? Thanks for the help


----------



## cdzo72

frostyguy said:


> I've cleared the data and cache in goo manager prior to install, is that what you're talking about? Thanks for the help


Do you mean you chose the options to clear user data and cache? If you did then you wouldn't be getting the message or its one of the classic reasons NOT to use TWRP... it may be "convenient " BUT it comes with a heavy toll... bad flashes and file corruption

Sent from my TouchPad using Tapatalk 2


----------



## donno46

I installed the [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]schitzoid 6/7 rom, and am impressed. With the way I use it, I have not discovered any bugs, and because I almost never use Bluetooth, I'm happier than a pig in poo. I even made a nandroid backup and will be using this as my base, replacing the jcsullins CW10. [/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]A big thanks from the trenches to *all* of the developers and to [/background]RolandDeschain79 for keeping us updated *and* the videos.


----------



## frostyguy

cdzo72 said:


> Do you mean you chose the options to clear user data and cache? If you did then you wouldn't be getting the message or its one of the classic reasons NOT to use TWRP... it may be "convenient " BUT it comes with a heavy toll... bad flashes and file corruption
> 
> Sent from my TouchPad using Tapatalk 2


even when flashing with CWM, that problem persist. Looks like I'll just acmeuninstall and start from scratch. Thanks anyway


----------



## noseph

cdzo72 said:


> Do you mean you chose the options to clear user data and cache? If you did then you wouldn't be getting the message or its one of the classic reasons NOT to use TWRP... it may be "convenient " BUT it comes with a heavy toll... bad flashes and file corruption
> 
> Sent from my TouchPad using Tapatalk 2


TWRP works just fine as long as you stick with 2.4.1.0.


----------



## Colchiro

Rom Toolbox Pro lets you install any recovery. Not sure about the free version tho.


----------



## linerjoe

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Shumash has uploaded a new June 7th build that should fix this issue, check it out below.
> 
> *News and Updates:*
> *Update 6/7/2013: *More great news shumash's latest build now includes a Low power suspend fix that gets the battery life back down to [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)](-3/4ma to -30ma)[/background], with a Working Camera!


I reflashed with this latest update, and playstore is working for me now. However, I'm skeptical that it was the DPI setting, because I tried multiple DPI's before, with the clearing of playstore data, and reboots between each attempt. I did flash the previous version 3 times, and it was broken all 3 times. So who knows. It's working for me now.

joe


----------



## eseeweb

Hi
First of all, thanks for the info in this site.
I have a touchpad for a while now. I like the android more than webOS, so decided to switch to android by following instruction. l am at the point that every time i boot the touch pad it give me moboot 0.3.5 menu and i can get to webos without problem and use it. But when i try to get to [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]CyanogenMod, it will re-boot back to the moboot menu, i think it will attempt to load the 10.1 then reboot back to main menu. Not sure what i did wrong, if possible please help out. Any suggestion welcome.[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Ted.[/background]


----------



## donno46

The instructions for installing the CM10 rom are here, follow those instructions, and then you can follow the instructions at the beginning of this thread.


----------



## nevertells

linerjoe said:


> I reflashed with this latest update, and playstore is working for me now. However, I'm skeptical that it was the DPI setting, because I tried multiple DPI's before, with the clearing of playstore data, and reboots between each attempt. I did flash the previous version 3 times, and it was broken all 3 times. So who knows. It's working for me now.
> 
> joe


It's a known issue that changing the dpi will break the Play Store. I'm personally happy with 160 dpi. I've read that others using 120 don't have a Play Store problem. For some reason, Shumash had the default dpi set to 155 and after he set it back to 160, the Play Store works again.


----------



## nevertells

eseeweb said:


> Hi
> First of all, thanks for the info in this site.
> I have a touchpad for a while now. I like the android more than webOS, so decided to switch to android by following instruction. l am at the point that every time i boot the touch pad it give me moboot 0.3.5 menu and i can get to webos without problem and use it. But when i try to get to [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]CyanogenMod, it will re-boot back to the moboot menu, i think it will attempt to load the 10.1 then reboot back to main menu. Not sure what i did wrong, if possible please help out. Any suggestion welcome.[/background]
> 
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Ted.[/background]


You did not state your skill level with flashing Roms, but unless you are good at it, you should stick with CM10 or before. Try putting the CM10 Rom and correct gapps file in the cminstall folder and "Install from SD card" using ClockworkMod recovery. Be sure you clear cache and Dalvik cache either before or after flashing the Rom and gapps. That should get you up and running. Be sure you read the entire OP here: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/31548-rom-guide-0418-how-to-install-jcsullins-cm10-preview-builds-edited-61013/

You have a lot to learn.


----------



## eseeweb

Hi
Thanks for the update.


nevertells said:


> You did not state your skill level with flashing Roms, but unless you are good at it, you should stick with CM10 or before. Try putting the CM10 Rom and correct gapps file in the cminstall folder and "Install from SD card" using ClockworkMod recovery. Be sure you clear cache and Dalvik cache either before or after flashing the Rom and gapps. That should get you up and running. Be sure you read the entire OP here: http://rootzwiki.com...s-edited-61013/
> 
> You have a lot to learn.


hi, thanks for the update. I am not good with Android. This is the first time I try to do this. I guess I'll try it again then. Feel free to let me know if any suggestion/steps i need to take to get it going.

Ted.


----------



## nevertells

eseeweb said:


> Hi
> Thanks for the update.
> 
> hi, thanks for the update. I am not good with Android. This is the first time I try to do this. I guess I'll try it again then. Feel free to let me know if any suggestion/steps i need to take to get it going.
> 
> Ted.


I just did.







You got a lot of reading and video watching to do.


----------



## Teejai

nevertells said:


> It's a known issue that changing the dpi will break the Play Store. I'm personally happy with 160 dpi. I've read that others using 120 don't have a Play Store problem. For some reason, Shumash had the default dpi set to 155 and after he set it back to 160, the Play Store works again.


I used to run at 120 but it broke my theme so I went back to 160. Playstore was fine at that Dpi. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## nevertells

Teejai said:


> I used to run at 120 but it broke my theme so I went back to 160. Playstore was fine at that Dpi.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Thanks for the confirmation.


----------



## modd

I am using schumash's latest ROM. I updated the A6 firmware last night. Still I see 100ma. I have very few apps installed.

Another question is how do we turn the wifi ON always instead of setting it to sleep.


----------



## Teejai

Weird bug on schizoid today. When I woke the tablet it was thinking every tap was a long tap. I had to reboot to fix it.

I am beta testing floating notifications though so it may have been the app. Anyone else seen this?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Bwangster12

modd said:


> I am using schumash's latest ROM. I updated the A6 firmware last night. Still I see 100ma. I have very few apps installed.
> 
> Another question is how do we turn the wifi ON always instead of setting it to sleep.


I wouldn't rack your brain trying to figure out why this is happening... I noticed the same thing and saw that Roland was saying it also. I had nothing syncing, a lot of apps Greenified and WiFi off, yet I was still getting fairly high battery drain.


----------



## nevertells

modd said:


> I am using schumash's latest ROM. I updated the A6 firmware last night. Still I see 100ma. I have very few apps installed.
> 
> Another question is how do we turn the wifi ON always instead of setting it to sleep.


Have you turned off WiFi optimization?


----------



## nevertells

Bwangster12 said:


> I wouldn't rack your brain trying to figure out why this is happening... I noticed the same thing and saw that Roland was saying it also. I had nothing syncing, a lot of apps Greenified and WiFi off, yet I was still getting fairly high battery drain.


If the camera is working in the Rom you are trying, that is probably the reason battery drain is high. This is an issue in 4.2.2 on the TouchPad, all Roms to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## mculbertson

I have tried the Evervolv ROM. Getting random reboots from sleep mode. Noticed this was posted in the other forum but I don't qualify to post there yet. Really like the ROM other than that issue.


----------



## modd

nevertells said:


> Have you turned off WiFi optimization?


How do we turn off WIFI optimization in shumash's ROM. CM10 used to have three dots to control wifi sleep.

TIA


----------



## eseeweb

hi
Yesterday night i tried again and re-run the acminstall3 with cm10 and gapps on my touchpad. It works this time. It can now run android. I have been using it for a few hours mainly on web browser, downloaded a couple apps from play store and took a few pics using the camera etc... Looks ok to me. This time i added "update-" in front of all cm10 and gapps zip file before i copy to the cminstall folder in the touchpad. Not sure if that is the reason.
Is there any specific steps or things i need to do after this. I am currently trying to get familiar with what i installed.
Ted.


----------



## nevertells

modd said:


> How do we turn off WIFI optimization in shumash's ROM. CM10 used to have three dots to control wifi sleep.
> 
> TIA


You will have to ask in Shumash's Rom thread. Because his Rom is a hybrid of several different UI's, there is a method to get those three dots back, but unless someone here knows the trick, you'll have to ask there.


----------



## Bwangster12

nevertells said:


> You will have to ask in Shumash's Rom thread. Because his Rom is a hybrid of several different UI's, there is a method to get those three dots back, but unless someone here knows the trick, you'll have to ask there.


It is under Rom Control > General.... and then there is an option towards the bottom about the UI Overlay.


----------



## nevertells

Bwangster12 said:


> It is under Rom Control > General.... and then there is an option towards the bottom about the UI Overlay.


Wonder why that being on is not the default?


----------



## Teejai

nevertells said:


> Wonder why that being on is not the default?


I'm wondering too and having it off broke my playstore.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## nevertells

Teejai said:


> I'm wondering too and having it off broke my playstore.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Why don't you suggest to Shumash in his XDA thread that he make that the default? I'll +1 it when you do.


----------



## nypaulie

Sorry, wrong place to post what I was going to.


----------



## donno46

I did the firmware update, and my usage is acceptable. I am not too concerned, so I have not done any real testing, but it varies between -2 mA and -32 while asleep. I am getting no sound with the screen off when using the schizoid 2.00 All-in-One of 11 June, so I wiped and did a clean install, which I was overdue for, and the sound worked once. The only other little bug I see is that sometimes the first letter I type in a new keyboard session will double up. Al in all, I'm really happy with this ROM. A big thanks to all the developers and posters!


----------



## Teejai

nevertells said:


> Why don't you suggest to Shumash in his XDA thread that he make that the default? I'll +1 it when you do.


Sorry, I am getting to this, been playing with my phone to much. Lol

Trying to hack wireless charging onto a HTC One.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## RolandDeschain79

donno46 said:


> I did the firmware update, and my usage is acceptable. I am not too concerned, so I have not done any real testing, but it varies between -2 mA and -32 while asleep. I am getting no sound with the screen off when using the schizoid 2.00 All-in-One of 11 June, so I wiped and did a clean install, which I was overdue for, and the sound worked once. The only other little bug I see is that sometimes the first letter I type in a new keyboard session will double up. Al in all, I'm really happy with this ROM. A big thanks to all the developers and posters!


Shumash's latest build is having the sound issues again but the battery drain has improved and the camera works. This issue is going back and forth in the various Roms, Evervolv now has it fixed with everything working but Bluetooth. Your Battery drain is inline with my testing and summary in the OP. What do you mean by your first letter will double up? Do you mean the first letter will be capitalized? Why not join in the discussion in Shumashs thread over at XDA. Posting your problems there will help them to get noticed and fixed sooner.

[ROM] [BETA][4.2.2 CM10.1] <KANG>SCHIZOID 2.00 All-in-One[11JUNE2013]by shumash
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Notes:Low battery drain(-3/4ma to -30ma) [/background]Supports h/w video, Audio plays with the screen off, Camera works, Pie Controls, AOKP Rom Control, Performance settings(OC), Hybrid Properties, No Bluetooth.

[ROM] Evervolv | 3.2.0p1 [AOSP 4.2.2] [Test Build] W/UMS support By flintman
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Low battery drain(-5ma to -30ma) [/background]Supports h/w video, Nightly Builds, Audio plays with the screen off, Camera works! No Bluetooth.


----------



## chetton

Anyone else having issues with wifi shutting off when the screen turns off? Might be a setting I missed but i looked the advanced options for wifi and "Keep Wi-Fi on during sleep" is set to "Always". It then takes 10-20 seconds for the wifi to turn back on when the screen comes back on. Is there something else i need to check?

Running 10.1-20130617-UNOFFICIAL-tenderloin. Thanks.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

chetton said:


> Anyone else having issues with wifi shutting off when the screen turns off? Might be a setting I missed but i looked the advanced options for wifi and "Keep Wi-Fi on during sleep" is set to "Always". It then takes 10-20 seconds for the wifi to turn back on when the screen comes back on. Is there something else i need to check?
> 
> Running 10.1-20130617-UNOFFICIAL-tenderloin. Thanks.


Are you using any battery saving apps? Anyone of these will disconnect the WiFi when the screen is off. I would try the Evervolv or Schizoid roms to see if this improves.


----------



## chetton

No, was using automate it but shut that off. This is a completely fresh install. Uninstalled all versions of android and reinstalled.


----------



## nevertells

chetton said:


> No, was using automate it but shut that off. This is a completely fresh install. Uninstalled all versions of android and reinstalled.


in settings/WiFi/three dots upper right/advanced, turn off WiFi optimization, and "Keep WiFi on during sleep", set that to "Always".


----------



## donno46

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Shumash's latest build is having the sound issues again but the battery drain has improved and the camera works. This issue is going back and forth in the various Roms, Evervolv now has it fixed with everything working but Bluetooth. Your Battery drain is inline with my testing and summary in the OP. What do you mean by your first letter will double up? Do you mean the first letter will be capitalized? Why not join in the discussion in Shumashs thread over at XDA. Posting your problems there will help them to get noticed and fixed sooner.


If I type "update" it comes out "uupdate" - certainly not anything to worry about.

Unfortunately, one cannot post on the xda - developer thread unless you have 10 posts on other xda forums. Because I mostly read to learn, rather than ask questions that have already been answered, that does not work for me. Maybe I should just get on and make a dozen "me too" posts


----------



## chetton

nevertells said:


> in settings/WiFi/three dots upper right/advanced, turn off WiFi optimization, and "Keep WiFi on during sleep", set that to "Always".


Yes, it is already set to that.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

donno46 said:


> If I type "update" it comes out "uupdate" - certainly not anything to worry about.
> 
> Unfortunately, one cannot post on the xda - developer thread unless you have 10 posts on other xda forums. Because I mostly read to learn, rather than ask questions that have already been answered, that does not work for me. Maybe I should just get on and make a dozen "me too" posts


Oh I see, you can try installing the swipe keyboards and see if that fixes it. I also like the hackers keyboard, it has useful arrow keys for Dos and Terminal. If you need extra posts at XDA just checkout my gaming and boot animation threads. These are general so you can always throw in a "+1" "thanks" or post a question to get your count up. It always helps development to post about the problems in the appropriate thread. We are happy to help if we can but specific Rom issues need to be brought to the Rom builders attention.


----------



## nevertells

chetton said:


> Yes, it is already set to that.


The WiFi not reconnecting after sleep is an issue across all 4.2.2 Roms. So if yours manages to reconnect after some delay, then you are ahead of most. I prefer my WiFi turned off when my TP is asleep. It's not that big a deal to me to recycle the WiFi off and back on to get a connection.


----------



## poqonos

I finally updated my Touchpad from CM9 to CM10.1, applied the latest nightly, cm-10.1-20130618-UNOFFICIAL-tenderloin.zip. So far so good except the audio stops when screen goes off, I believe it is a known issue, will be waiting for the fix. Thank you JB.


----------



## Teejai

nevertells said:


> The WiFi not reconnecting after sleep is an issue across all 4.2.2 Roms. So if yours manages to reconnect after some delay, then you are ahead of most. I prefer my WiFi turned off when my TP is asleep. It's not that big a deal to me to recycle the WiFi off and back on to get a connection.


I must be very lucky, no Wifi issues at all.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## nevertells

Teejai said:


> I must be very lucky, no Wifi issues at all.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Which Rom are you running?


----------



## RolandDeschain79

poqonos said:


> I finally updated my Touchpad from CM9 to CM10.1, applied the latest nightly, cm-10.1-20130618-UNOFFICIAL-tenderloin.zip. So far so good except the audio stops when screen goes off, I believe it is a known issue, will be waiting for the fix. Thank you JB.


Try using the Evervolv Rom, the sound works with the screen off That battery drain during sleep has now improved significantly.






[ROM] Evervolv | 3.2.0p1 [AOSP 4.2.2] [Test Build] W/UMS support By flintman
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Low battery drain(-5ma to -30ma) [/background]Supports h/w video, Nightly Builds, Audio plays with the screen off, Camera works! No Bluetooth.

More great news shumash's latest build now includes a Low power suspend fix that gets the battery life back down to [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)](-3/4ma to -30ma)[/background], with a Working Camera!


----------



## Colchiro

Just think what these guys could do if they created a rom together (although I bet they swap some code already).


----------



## Gradular

Colchiro said:


> Just think what these guys could do if they created a rom together (although I bet they swap some code already).


I know they do. At least somewhat.

Sent from my TouchPad using RootzWiki


----------



## Geekswife1992

Colchiro said:


> Just think what these guys could do if they created a rom together (although I bet they swap some code already).


Think of what they could do if they were able to work directly for Google. I wish my phone was as stable as this tablet!


----------



## nevertells

Colchiro said:


> Just think what these guys could do if they created a rom together (although I bet they swap some code already).


That's why they call it open source.


----------



## froz

Just loaded the milaq 6-22 nightly. Had to do a full wipe. system was extremely crashy before. Notice now that I can't download AutomateIt from the playstore because the device is not compatible. Few other apps as well but that one seems important. Do I need to tweak something in the build props?


----------



## nevertells

froz said:


> Just loaded the milaq 6-22 nightly. Had to do a full wipe. system was extremely crashy before. Notice now that I can't download AutomateIt from the playstore because the device is not compatible. Few other apps as well but that one seems important. Do I need to tweak something in the build props?


Try Llama.


----------



## Gradular

froz said:


> Just loaded the milaq 6-22 nightly. Had to do a full wipe. system was extremely crashy before. Notice now that I can't download AutomateIt from the playstore because the device is not compatible. Few other apps as well but that one seems important. Do I need to tweak something in the build props?


I'm running the same build and had no issue. What did you do for your full wipe exactly?

Sent from my TouchPad using RootzWiki


----------



## hotppcchickie

removed, as i fixed the problem ​


----------



## RolandDeschain79

hotppcchickie said:


> removed, as i fixed the problem ​


Good work, I didn't even get a chance to read about the problem first


----------



## hotppcchickie

froz said:


> Just loaded the milaq 6-22 nightly. Had to do a full wipe. system was extremely crashy before. Notice now that I can't download AutomateIt from the playstore because the device is not compatible. Few other apps as well but that one seems important. Do I need to tweak something in the build props?


I also would like to know what needs to be adjusted, as I can't download several apps. Also, I have no camera app, but the ROM says that the camera is now working?
Thanks for the help


----------



## nevertells

hotppcchickie said:


> I also would like to know what needs to be adjusted, as I can't download several apps. Also, I have no camera app, but the ROM says that the camera is now working?
> Thanks for the help


What about in Gallery? You should see a camera icon in the upper right hand corner.

Are you guys and gals posting in Milaq's thread? You might find out more quicker there as this thread is for all 4.2.2 Roms.


----------



## ulall

nevertells said:


> What about in Gallery? You should see a camera icon in the upper right hand corner.
> 
> Are you guys and gals posting in Milaq's thread? You might find out more quicker there as this thread is for all 4.2.2 Roms.


Can you please provide a link to his thread
I did a search and was not able to find it
thx


----------



## hotppcchickie

NT. There is no camera icon there...also, where do I find the DPI settings?


----------



## Colchiro

You have to edit the build.prop file or use an app to change the dpi.

Use the wrong number and you can make it 'loop. Use anything other than 120, 160 and 200(?) and market won't show many apps. My recommendation is to leave it alone.


----------



## nevertells

ulall said:


> NT. There is no camera icon there...also, where do I find the DPI settings?


What JB 4.2.2 Rom are you running? I'm using Milaq's and I have one. You could try downloading the Nexus 7 Camera launcher. I also run Ucam Ultra ver. 3.0.2 and that works fine with CM10. It should work with CM10.1. Why are you wanting to change the DPI?

Edit: Also try Camera JB+. Found folks over on XDA talking about it working OK. If you need a camera, it might be worth paying for.


----------



## Gradular

Did you do clean installs or flashed over other Roms?

Sent from my TouchPad using RootzWiki


----------



## donno46

Woo hoo! Shumash has updated the June 11 SCHITZOID 2.00 All-in-one, and the music plays with screen off bug is fixed! The name of the ROM didn't change, but he noted on the xda site that he updated the ROM. I don't use Bluetooth, so I now have everything I want in a great ROM.

Roland, you might want to update the OP.

Edit: I let it sleep for the last hour and got -3, -2, -2, -9, -4, -2.


----------



## nevertells

donno46 said:


> Woo hoo! Shumash has updated the June 11 SCHITZOID 2.00 All-in-one, and the music plays with screen off bug is fixed! The name of the ROM didn't change, but he noted on the xda site that he updated the ROM. I don't use Bluetooth, so I now have everything I want in a great ROM.
> 
> Roland, you might want to update the OP.


Post a link please, I looked and did not see where he said this.


----------



## donno46

Italic note in the header of the OP: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2223665


----------



## nevertells

I just spotted on Google+, CyanogenMod, that CM10.1.0 has been released. Go read for yourself, but what I interpret is CM10.1 is now a "stable release".

http://www.cyanogenmod.org/blog/cyanogenmod-10-1-0-release


----------



## theechap

I just gave Milaq's CM10.1 (June 26 build) a try. Its come a long way in the many weeks since I tried it last. So far my only real issue is the wifi doesn't reconnect automatically (which is why I went back to CM10 last time). I really hope they can figure that out! Turning off wifi optimization didn't change anything for me.

Otherwise, video hardware worked fine, camera seemed to work (didn't fully test since I've never used it before anyway), battery was in the -single digits, and overall is seems very smooth. Nice!


----------



## nevertells

donno46 said:


> Italic note in the header of the OP: http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=2223665


The header and the download link still say it is June 11th build. I don't see an italic note. So if there is an updated Rom, where is the link to the download?


----------



## RolandDeschain79

ulall said:


> Woo hoo! Shumash has updated the June 11 SCHITZOID 2.00 All-in-one, and the music plays with screen off bug is fixed! The name of the ROM didn't change, but he noted on the xda site that he updated the ROM. I don't use Bluetooth, so I now have everything I want in a great ROM.
> 
> Roland, you might want to update the OP.
> 
> Edit: I let it sleep for the last hour and got -3, -2, -2, -9, -4, -2.


Did you read the OP before posting? I need to update what exactly??

Edit: OH I see you want me to updated the build date, I will when Shumash does It's likely that the fix got left out and he just added in back in but left the build date the same since it was supposed to be included already. The public wasn't supposed to get that build, so I will leave it the same.


----------



## donno46

I was all warm and fuzzy about getting my music back...


----------



## zachman

"Just loaded the milaq 6-22 nightly. Had to do a full wipe. system was extremely crashy before. Notice now that I can't download AutomateIt from the playstore because the device is not compatible. Few other apps as well but that one seems important. Do I need to tweak something in the build props? "

Froz -- Did you find a fix for this? I am using the latest 4.2.2 rom from Oat. Many apps not showing up in the play store. I have tried the usual, changed dpi and various build prop settings to no avail.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

zachman said:


> "Just loaded the milaq 6-22 nightly. Had to do a full wipe. system was extremely crashy before. Notice now that I can't download AutomateIt from the playstore because the device is not compatible. Few other apps as well but that one seems important. Do I need to tweak something in the build props? "
> 
> Froz -- Did you find a fix for this? I am using the latest 4.2.2 rom from Oat. Many apps not showing up in the play store. I have tried the usual, changed dpi and various build prop settings to no avail.


Use Llama instead.
-Llama, Play Store Link- Location Profiles:Event tab choose + (at the bottom of the screen) Addcondition (battery Level Below 20%) Actions (turn off phone)

There are also several other builds for CM10.1 you might like to checkout in the OP. O.a.t's first build has few problems, they will likely be fixed in the next build.


----------



## hotppcchickie

Are the 10.1 nightly ROMs being hosted anywhere besides goo.im, BC I can't download from there?


----------



## Colchiro

You people that are having trouble installing apps, why aren't you backing them up with TIBU and restoring them after a wipe?


----------



## nevertells

hotppcchickie said:


> Are the 10.1 nightly ROMs being hosted anywhere besides goo.im, BC I can't download from there?


You should ask on Milaq's thread. I have seen folks share links when goo.im is messed up. I read somewhere they are in the process of setting up a new server farm, but don't know when they will have it up and running. Would anyone who knows care to share?

BTW, how did that Ultra cam .apk work out?


----------



## donno46

I just flashed the shumash schizoid June 27 ROM - sound version, and everything seems to be working fine. Sound now consistently works with screen off, and while the battery use during sleep did go up, it seems to be holding at -50 to -60. I keep the tablet on the touchstone when I am not using it, so I can easily live with that. It is still better than I was getting with CM9. I'll let it sleep overnight and see what happens.


----------



## flemgo

What will be the right mini usb cable for hp touchpad, 2.0 or 3.0

thanks in advance for ur help


----------



## Mpgrimm2

flemgo said:


> What will be the right mini usb cable for hp touchpad, 2.0 or 3.0
> 
> thanks in advance for ur help


USB 2.0 . You need a Type 'A' Male to 'Micro B' Male.

Sent from my "Up all night, Sleep all day" EVO3D!


----------



## tpuserhp

Hi there, I upgraded my touchpad to 07/01 of the nightly build of cm 10.1 by milaq. Now my wifi is not connected with out of range message. My SSID is not broadcast and it uses WAP. I restored to my backup and my wifi is working again. It could caused by changes to the wifi drvier of the 07/01 nightly build. I cannot post to the that developer forum because I am a new user. Just wondering any others are also experiencing this issue. Thanks.


----------



## Gradular

tpuserhp said:


> Hi there, I upgraded my touchpad to 07/01 of the nightly build of cm 10.1 by milaq. Now my wifi is not connected with out of range message. My SSID is not broadcast and it uses WAP. I restored to my backup and my wifi is working again. It could caused by changes to the wifi drvier of the 07/01 nightly build. I cannot post to the that developer forum because I am a new user. Just wondering any others are also experiencing this issue. Thanks.


 delete the saved info for your router and then readd your router.

Sent from my TouchPad using RootzWiki


----------



## nevertells

Gradular said:


> delete the saved info for your router and then readd your router.
> 
> Sent from my TouchPad using RootzWiki


I don't remember right off the top if my head, but there is a certain file or folder that one needs to delete on the TouchPad to get rid of the WiFi profile. When it is deleted, the new profile is rebuilt after one reboots the TP and has to reconnect to any routers they use and enter user Id and passwords for those routers. If you remember which one it is, you might want to remind everyone. Thanks.


----------



## tpuserhp

Gradular said:


> delete the saved info for your router and then readd your router.
> 
> Sent from my TouchPad using RootzWiki


 I did go to the wifi setting and forget my router network and readd my router. The same result with network out of range. I also rebooted as well.
The changes acoording to milaq:

_[background=rgb(233, 233, 233)]reg. changes: i also included a new wireless driver package[/background]__[background=rgb(233, 233, 233)] [/background]_

https://github.com/milaq/compat-drivers-3.9-rc4-2

So could it be the new wireless driver issue? Thanks.


----------



## tpuserhp

tpuserhp said:


> I did go to the wifi setting and forget my router network and readd my router. The same result with network out of range. I also rebooted as well.
> The changes acoording to milaq:
> 
> _[background=rgb(233, 233, 233)]reg. changes: i also included a new wireless driver package[/background]__[background=rgb(233, 233, 233)] [/background]_
> 
> https://github.com/m...ivers-3.9-rc4-2
> 
> So could it be the new wireless driver issue? Thanks.


It seems another user has reported a similar problem in the developer forum. I will follow that thread and see if it is the new wireless driver issue. Thanks.


----------



## pdx007

I had that wifi issue as well with build 07/01 as well. I just re-broadcasted the wifi temporarily and was able to connect. Maybe manual wifi issue?


----------



## Sabrewulf

7/1 Nightly - Same wifi connection issue on non-broadcasting SSID network, says "Out of Range". Netgear Router - WPA/WPA2-PSK


----------



## ndnick30

Hi There,

Great job on the builds, I for one really appreciate being able to use my TP still with great success. My question is this, On CM 10 I was able to download an app called Hide My Root that I was able to use to turn off root and be able to use Flixster to watch my huge collection of digital movies. Now, when I use Hide My Root it no longer works. It tells me that I am unable to watch the movie due to my device being incompatible. When I restore to CM 10, it works again. This is the only issue holding me up from moving to 10.1 and I really want to as it is a fantastic rom. Can anyone help? Thanks in advance...


----------



## nevertells

ndnick30 said:


> Hi There,
> 
> Great job on the builds, I for one really appreciate being able to use my TP still with great success. My question is this, On CM 10 I was able to download an app called Hide My Root that I was able to use to turn off root and be able to use Flixster to watch my huge collection of digital movies. Now, when I use Hide My Root it no longer works. It tells me that I am unable to watch the movie due to my device being incompatible. When I restore to CM 10, it works again. This is the only issue holding me up from moving to 10.1 and I really want to as it is a fantastic rom. Can anyone help? Thanks in advance...


You might want to clarify which CM10.1 you are using. There is Uncapped, Evervolv, Milaq, Schizoid, and OaT that I am familiar with. Each is customized a little differently than the other. You also might get a quicker response if you posted your issue in the respective thread. You also might want to stick with CM10 being that it is a much more mature build with a lot fewer issues than CM10.1.


----------



## ndnick30

nevertells said:


> You might want to clarify which CM10.1 you are using. There is Uncapped, Evervolv, Milaq, Schizoid, and OaT that I am familiar with. Each is customized a little differently than the other. You also might get a quicker response if you posted your issue in the respective thread. You also might want to stick with CM10 being that it is a much more mature build with a lot fewer issues than CM10.1.


Sorry, I've tried Evervolv and Schizoid, both unsuccessfully. Not sure where to find the other threads, sorry again very new at this.


----------



## nevertells

ndnick30 said:


> Sorry, I've tried Evervolv and Schizoid, both unsuccessfully. Not sure where to find the other threads, sorry again very new at this.


In the OP of this thread. You might want to try Milaq's Rom. It is probably the least modified compared to Evervolv and Schizoid.


----------



## hotppcchickie

On latest night lies touchpad won't wake from sleep. I have to hard reset...no touchstone and i wake with home button not power by the way. Also where is setting for wake with volume rocker?


----------



## Colchiro

If it won't wake from sleep, try setting the min speed to 384.


----------



## tpuserhp

hotppcchickie said:


> On latest night lies touchpad won't wake from sleep. I have to hard reset...no touchstone and i wake with home button not power by the way. Also where is setting for wake with volume rocker?


The milaq new lightlies seems to have wifi connection issue with non-broadcast ssid and also the hard rest issue (even with min speed set to 384). I fell back to 06/30.


----------



## ulall

hotppcchickie said:


> On latest night lies touchpad won't wake from sleep. I have to hard reset...no touchstone and i wake with home button not power by the way. Also where is setting for wake with volume rocker?


Same story since 7/2
have fallen back to 6/30 also


----------



## hotppcchickie

6_27_13 nandroid backup. Woohoo!


----------



## scifan

What sort of pain is there to get bluetooth happy?


----------



## nevertells

scifan said:


> What sort of pain is there to get bluetooth happy?


No pain, just patience.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

scifan said:


> 6_27_13 nandroid backup. Woohoo!


I love my Nandroid backups, they save me so much time and effort


----------



## tpuserhp

tpuserhp said:


> The milaq new lightlies seems to have wifi connection issue with non-broadcast ssid and also the hard rest issue (even with min speed set to 384). I fell back to 06/30.


FYI. The 07/08 nightly fixes the hidden SSID wifi connection issue. Bit deepsleep SOD still occurs.


----------



## Gradular

tpuserhp said:


> FYI. The 07/08 nightly fixes the hidden SSID wifi connection issue. Bit deepsleep SOD still occurs.


what's you min clock speed set to?

Sent from my TouchPad using RootzWiki


----------



## Ventus

tpuserhp said:


> FYI. The 07/08 nightly fixes the hidden SSID wifi connection issue. Bit deepsleep SOD still occurs.


no, problem is the same even with july 9 version :-((((
"wifi not in range" message
can't find my hidden network.
hope milaq can do something about that because no problem until july 1.
i stay on june 30 no choice.

thanks roland i think it s better to post here than youtube and xda is too complicated


----------



## tpuserhp

Sorry, I might have not tested it properly. I only disabled broadcast from my router. It seems to remember the previous network setting.


----------



## nevertells

tpuserhp said:


> Sorry, I might have not tested it properly. I only disabled broadcast from my router. It seems to remember the previous network setting.


Why are you guys disabling the SSID broadcasting? If you have changed the router user ID and password, are using wpa2 security, and have set a strong wpa2 security key, then why care whether somebody can see your SSID or not?


----------



## Ventus

all my device can connect on my network except my touchpad because something has been changed since 1 july rom and i d like to know why ?

people are free to choose hidden or not ;-) it s a second security for me


----------



## theechap

nevertells said:


> Why are you guys disabling the SSID broadcasting? If you have changed the router user ID and password, are using wpa2 security, and have set a strong wpa2 security key, then why care whether somebody can see your SSID or not?


Steve Gibson, from Security Now podcast, agrees with you. Apparently it is very easy to find hotspots that don't broadcast their ids. The only person it really slows down is you.


----------



## nevertells

Ventus said:


> all my device can connect on my network except my touchpad because something has been changed since 1 july rom and i d like to know why ?
> 
> people are free to choose hidden or not ;-) it s a second security for me


 Where's your house, I'll come hack your SSID no matter how well you have it hidden.









My point is, if you have your router properly secured and you using strong security you don't need to hide your SSID. It's about as good as hiding your house key underneath the doormat.


----------



## nevertells

theechap said:


> Steve Gibson, from Security Now podcast, agrees with you. Apparently it is very easy to find hotspots that don't broadcast their ids. The only person it really slows down is you.


 Could you post a link to his comments, thank you.


----------



## frew

So I installed the CM10.1 beta from April, and it seemed to work fine, but I figured I'd install the Evervolv and Schizoid roms to try them out. When I installed Schizoid I got errors about com.android.acore stopping. It happened a lot. Then I switched to Evervolv. I then got errors about com.android.acore and also the clock widget for my "desktop" kept crashing too. Finally I decided to switch back to CM10.1 and now I get those errors about com.android.phone and System UI. I get so many that the system is impossible to use. What should I do?


----------



## Gradular

frew said:


> So I installed the CM10.1 beta from April, and it seemed to work fine, but I figured I'd install the Evervolv and Schizoid roms to try them out. When I installed Schizoid I got errors about com.android.acore stopping. It happened a lot. Then I switched to Evervolv. I then got errors about com.android.acore and also the clock widget for my "desktop" kept crashing too. Finally I decided to switch back to CM10.1 and now I get those errors about com.android.phone and System UI. I get so many that the system is impossible to use. What should I do?


Clear contact storage data and cache.

Sent from my TouchPad using RootzWiki


----------



## darkassain

nevertells said:


> Steve Gibson, from Security Now podcast, agrees with you. Apparently it is very easy to find hotspots that don't broadcast their ids. The only person it really slows down is you.


if its for security then yes if you have a hidden ssid but someone is connected and sending packets back and forth its a matter of time before the name is found (if that certain someone has the right tools, there might even be way iirc to ping so it sends data back essentially giving you the info as well)


----------



## Ventus

nevertells said:


> Where's your house, I'll come hack your SSID no matter how well you have it hidden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My point is, if you have your router properly secured and you using strong security you don't need to hide your SSID. It's about as good as hiding your house key underneath the doormat.


we dont care where i live , i know a hacker can find this, my question is why before it was possible to connect on hidden network and now impossible that s all
stop to tell me blablabla .... im sure you are a good hacker... but you are not able to answer to my question.... i should ask to developer of this rom


----------



## nevertells

darkassain said:


> because i use bandwith shapping (use dd-wrt with multiple ssids) and dont want certain people seeing the main ssid...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they are smart enough that they can relate certain ssids to the same network but not as much to actively look for them


All this on your home network? Let me guess, CIA, NSA, Mafia?


----------



## Ventus

anyway i ll download new version only if BT works june 30 is perfect for me and possible connect to my mafia network ;-)
in reality i hide name of my network because it is ridiculous !!!! my daughter choose it ...


----------



## nevertells

Ventus said:


> we dont care where i live , i know a hacker can find this, my question is why before it was possible to connect on hidden network and now impossible that s all
> stop to tell me blablabla .... im sure you are a good hacker... but you are not able to answer to my question.... i should ask to developer of this rom


As I stated in previous posts, yes it needs to be fixed. But for the time being to alleviate your issue, unhide your SSID and you'll be able to easily connect to your home router. With all of this discussion about it, I'm sure the developer is aware of the issue and is working to fix it, just hold on and wait till it is.

To answer your second question, no bluetooth is not working any version of cm 10.1.


----------



## Ventus

maybe developper wants have an access to my network it s so private :-DDD
about BT i know that i hope it would works with 4.3 or next version for 4.2.2 it s dead i guess....


----------



## frew

Gradular said:


> Clear contact storage data and cache.


Thanks!

So in an attempt to reboot so I could use Clockwork to restore to a ROM that would allow me to clear contact storage data and cache, I pressed all four buttons on the HPTP for 30s. It turned off, but now it won't turn back on? I plugged it into the USB wall charger thinking maybe it somehow died (it was at like, 90% full) but I see no charging screen or anything.

What should I do next? Also, when I do get it started, how do I clear contact storage data? I know how to clear cached data...


----------



## frew

frew said:


> Thanks!
> 
> So in an attempt to reboot so I could use Clockwork to restore to a ROM that would allow me to clear contact storage data and cache, I pressed all four buttons on the HPTP for 30s. It turned off, but now it won't turn back on? I plugged it into the USB wall charger thinking maybe it somehow died (it was at like, 90% full) but I see no charging screen or anything.
> 
> What should I do next? Also, when I do get it started, how do I clear contact storage data? I know how to clear cached data...


I held down the front button while holding down the top button for 15s. That rebooted it. Now to clear this data...


----------



## nevertells

frew said:


> I held down the front button while holding down the top button for 15s. That rebooted it. Now to clear this data...


Don't know who told you to clear your contacts data/cache, but one does that from Android, not CWM. Got to settings/apps and look up the contacts app and clear the data and cache.


----------



## Gradular

nevertells said:


> Don't know who told you to clear your contacts data/cache, but one does that from Android, not CWM. Got to settings/apps and look up the contacts app and clear the data and cache.


I did. You have to push through the crash dialogs until you get this done . Usually this issue happens when you flash different roms over another.

Sent from my TouchPad using RootzWiki


----------



## nevertells

Gradular said:


> I did. You have to push through the crash dialogs until you get this done . Usually this issue happens when you flash different roms over another.
> 
> Sent from my TouchPad using RootzWiki


Sorry, not questioning the suggestion, just how he was trying to go about it.


----------



## Gladpants

anyone having issues with the wifi disconnecting when the screen turns off in the recent nightlies? My wifi is set to stay on when the tablet sleeps, but when the screen turns off the wifi is switched off.

Thanks


----------



## GnatGoSplat

I installed the unofficial CM10.1 Nightly and used auto_patcher to patch it to Tablet UI. One thing I noticed is the Trebuchet launcher still has a dock like for a phone. Does this CM10.1 have a phone version of Trebuchet? Is there a tablet version I can replace it with?


----------



## hploin

When running the 6/8 Unofficial 10.1 by milaq, I can't pull down the notification bar when the tablet is positioned in landscape mode with the home button on the left, every other position works. Anyone else have this? Also, just wanted to verify that this is still the correct link for the latest merges, http://review.cyanog...tenderloin,n,z?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jcsullins

hploin said:


> [ ...]
> Also, just wanted to verify that this is still the correct link for the latest merges, http://review.cyanog...tenderloin,n,z?
> [ ... ]


That link is still correct for the latest *official* merges for tenderloin.

However, there are no *official *merges for CM10.1 (for tenderloin) at this time.


----------



## frew

Gladpants said:


> anyone having issues with the wifi disconnecting when the screen turns off in the recent nightlies? My wifi is set to stay on when the tablet sleeps, but when the screen turns off the wifi is switched off.
> 
> Thanks


That happens to me too; I assumed it was a battery saving technique (though I imagine it should wait at least a minute after the screen turns off...)


----------



## nevertells

Gladpants said:


> That happens to me too; I assumed it was a battery saving technique (though I imagine it should wait at least a minute after the screen turns off...)


Go to settings/WiFi/advanced and take the check out of WiFi Optimization. That should stop what you are seeing. Keep WiFi on during sleep must also be set to "Always".


----------



## Gladpants

nevertells said:


> Go to settings/WiFi/advanced and take the check out of WiFi Optimization. That should stop what you are seeing. Keep WiFi on during sleep must also be set to "Always".


Thanks that did it.

Sent from my TouchPad using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## PalmerCurling

Is there a guide on how to set up our own build environment for building CM10.X for touchpad on our own machine? if not, can someone post their manifest? thank you tons!


----------



## nevertells

PalmerCurling said:


> Is there a guide on how to set up our own build environment for building CM10.X for touchpad on our own machine? if not, can someone post their manifest? thank you tons!


 Maybe this will get you started:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/40001-101-device-tree-on-github-not-a-downloadable-rom/


----------



## Dorregaray

jcsullins said:


> That link is still correct for the latest *official* merges for tenderloin.
> 
> However, there are no *official *merges for CM10.1 (for tenderloin) at this time.


Any chance for CM10 official nightlies and merges for CM10.1?


----------



## drmarble

Dorregaray:
We aren't going to get cm10 official nightlies untill we get the tiny alsa patch merged:
http://review.cyanogenmod.org/#/c/33646/ 
WIP: properly support multivalued controls
We need this to get sound. All the other patches we need are under James Sullins' controll. Both of us have upvoted this patch but is still isn't merged. Without sound I don't think we can be official.

For cm10.1 nightlies, we need a new kernel. We cant become official as long as we use qcom-legacy. Cyanogen has said it won't be included in the official code. Our kernel doesn't support many video functions needed for the standard qcom repositories. I've been working on a 3.0.y kernel to support qcom but I can't get it to work.

Having a cm10.1 branch for device and kernel would be nice, even if it never becomes official. It would give a single place for developers to share ideas and comment on eachothers changes. Schumash, Milaq, Flintman(Evervolv) and I have all made changes. It would be nice if we could combine our changes in a single, centrally controlled location like the cyanogenmod gerritt system. We would still have individual changes and improvements on individual's githubs but there would be a central, common cm10.1 core that the changes would be based on. I think it would speed development.


----------



## Dorregaray

drmarble said:


> For cm10.1 nightlies, we need a new kernel. We cant become official as long as we use qcom-legacy. Cyanogen has said it won't be included in the official code. Our kernel doesn't support many video functions needed for the standard qcom repositories. I've been working on a 3.0.y kernel to support qcom but I can't get it to work.


maybe you can try to port some stuff from the htc sensation (pyramid) kernel or samsung msm8660 devices? or port the tenderloin changes to that kernel?


----------



## Gradular

PalmerCurling said:


> Is there a guide on how to set up our own build environment for building CM10.X for touchpad on our own machine? if not, can someone post their manifest? thank you tons!


Cyangonmod.org has a tutorial on how to build for each of the supported devices.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## nevertells

Dorregaray said:


> maybe you can try to port some stuff from the htc sensation (pyramid) kernel or samsung msm8660 devices? or port the tenderloin changes to that kernel?


Whatever became of the work that Dalingrin was doing on the 3.xx kernel. I thought he was getting close to have something that was working until he decided to drop out of the TouchPad world.


----------



## nevertells

Here is an interesting read about CM10.1

http://www.addictivetips.com/android/cyanogenmod-10-1-complete-review-guide/

Might be a good link for the OP Roland.


----------



## MediMicGolfer

I've notice this with the last few nightly builds....I am having an issue with my volume rocker. Volume up turns the sound down and Volume down turns the sound up. Anyone else have this issue or know how to fix this?


----------



## drmarble

Dorregaray:
I have been using the Samsung 8660 kernel and the LGE iproj 8660 kernel as well as the CodeAuroraForum Chocolate and jb2.5 kernels.
I combine these with James Sullins' 3.08 kernel and fail.
I can boot 3.08 with legacy qcom. I can modify headers to get it to compile with regular qcom but it fails at surfaceflinger. Adding in real functions to go with the headers I can't get any logcat. dlog and klog tell me it's failing but I got stumped trying to go farther.
I haven't been able to work on it for a month, do my descriptions of the failures is incomplete. I've forgotten the errors. I hope to get restarted soon. Maybe I should put my test trees onto github so others can see my work and go forward.


----------



## Colchiro

drmarble said:


> Maybe I should put my test trees onto github so others can see my work and go forward.


You know what they say about a 2nd set of eyes....


----------



## Mpgrimm2

drmarble said:


> maybe you can try to port some stuff from the htc sensation (pyramid) kernel or samsung msm8660 devices? or port the tenderloin changes to that kernel?


Not sure if this is relevant or not (not a bit of dev skills here), but my HTC EVO3D has the same QC MSM8060 ? in it and as the TP but runs a 3.0.84 kernel (great). 
Here's kernel thread link if it helps..  Buttered Toast 17.7 at xda by BigWillyG.

I think he might be willing to help. He was willing to help SGA at one point when I asked.
Feel free to tell him I suggested it.

Sent from my "Up all night, Sleep all day" EVO3D!


----------



## Ventus

hi roland !!

i tried and flashed wifi zip but now i have no wifi signal so back to june 30 :-(
it s strange i put again june 30/6 and flashed july 18 again and this time it s perfect without flash litle zip file dont know what s happen
now i can connect to my CIA hidden network
perfect !!!!
i don't know if july 18 was ok without flash this litle zip

but there is a problem with volume button it is inversed !!!!


----------



## tpuserhp

I have installed July 18 nightly which supposes to fix deepsleep issue. But I still need to hard reboot my touchpad due to SOD problem. Anyone getting this issue too? Thanks.


----------



## nevertells

tpuserhp said:


> I have installed July 18 nightly which supposes to fix deepsleep issue. But I still need to hard reboot my touchpad due to SOD problem. Anyone getting this issue too? Thanks.


Which Rom, Milaq or evervolv? They both produce nightlies.


----------



## tpuserhp

nevertells said:


> Which Rom, Milaq or evervolv? They both produce nightlies.


It is Milqa's nightly Rom for Jul 18. Thanks.


----------



## jcsullins

tpuserhp said:


> I have installed July 18 nightly which supposes to fix deepsleep issue. But I still need to hard reboot my touchpad due to SOD problem. Anyone getting this issue too? Thanks.


If you get a SOD (sleep of death) or random reboot, then you need to copy the /proc/last_klog file after it reboots and post a link to where you've uploaded it.


----------



## tpuserhp

jcsullins said:


> If you get a SOD (sleep of death) or random reboot, then you need to copy the /proc/last_klog file after it reboots and post a link to where you've uploaded it.


Thanks Jcsullins. I wil reinstall July 18 nighlty build again (I restored to July 14 build already as I have to reboot three times on July 18 build) and gather the doc if it happens again. Thanks for helping.


----------



## tpuserhp

tpuserhp said:


> Thanks Jcsullins. I wil reinstall July 18 nighlty build again (I restored to July 14 build already as I have to reboot three times on July 18 build) and gather the doc if it happens again. Thanks for helping.


Hi Jcsullins. I duplicated the issue. The last_klog can be obtained with the following info:
**
Your file will be accessible at the following address:

http://dl.free.fr/hgHAm8MlS

The userid is [email protected], password touchpad
The website is in French. You have to click on the Valider box to enter the above userid and password info.

Thanks!!


----------



## Ventus

tpuserhp said:


> I have installed July 18 nightly which supposes to fix deepsleep issue. But I still need to hard reboot my touchpad due to SOD problem. Anyone getting this issue too? Thanks.


many problems with july 18, volume inversed since a moment !!! and other....



Quote: 
Originally Posted by *pdawg17*  _
Finally someone who has mentioned the reversed volume buttons! 3-4 ROMS ago I started having this problem as well as the lock screen being locked in landscape...do you have that problem as well or only the reversed volume buttons?_ 
Yeah... Can't believe nobody has mentioned this? I primarily use my touch pad for music so its annoying but manageable obviously. I do not have the landscape problem. 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ventus

dont know why i can't download new rom from my touchpad with goomanager i stay after click begin download white page with "please wait while we prepare your download" 5mn later nothing !! with my computer no problem even it s very long 2hours sometimes


----------



## captainmorris

For those having issues with the volume button functioning in reverse, go into settings, display, rotation, then check the reverse volume buttons option...there is also a check box there to enable autorotation of the lock screen! In portrait mode, checking the reverse volume button will allow the volume button to function properly. In landscape mode, the volume button will always function in reverse to the way it use to function... THIS IS A FEATURE! The volume button in landscape mode now mirrors the volume slider that pops up on screen, when adjusting the volume. I hope this helps all of you having volume button and lock screen orientation issues.

Sent from my TouchPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Ventus

thank you captain volume is good now ;-) except in landscape but it s ok....


----------



## flemgo

How stable is 10.1 (4.2.2)? I am still on 10.0

thanks


----------



## donno46

flemgo said:


> How stable is 10.1 (4.2.2)? I am still on 10.0
> 
> thanks


I have been using shumash's RC2 ROM, and I find it stable configurable, and it runs smoothly. It has a few quirks, but if you read his post at http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2223665, they are all easily fixed. The only thing wrong is no Bluetooth. nu


----------



## Ventus

question for the grand master JCS

why is it so complicated to make work bluetooth on 4.2.2 ? it was ok 4.0.4 / 4.1.2 ... now ? no chance ? or for you it not so necessary ?

thank you mister ;-)


----------



## Colchiro

BT was an issue created by Google and was an issue on many devices, not just our TP. Supposedly it's straightened out in Android 4.3.

Simple fix: If you need BT, go back to a rom that had BT working.


----------



## tpuserhp

tpuserhp said:


> Hi Jcsullins. I duplicated the issue. The last_klog can be obtained with the following info:
> **
> Your file will be accessible at the following address:
> 
> http://dl.free.fr/hgHAm8MlS
> 
> The userid is [email protected], password touchpad
> The website is in French. You have to click on the Valider box to enter the above userid and password info.
> 
> Thanks!!


Hi Jcsullins, I am checking if you saw my last update OK on the information of my uploaded [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]last_klog file for the deepsleep issue. I also have another last_klog file from another occurance. I can upload that file as well if you want to see the pattern. Please let me know. Thanks.[/background]


----------



## RolandDeschain79

jcsullins said:


> Hi Jcsullins, I am checking if you saw my last update OK on the information of my uploaded [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]last_klog file for the deepsleep issue. I also have another last_klog file from another occurance. I can upload that file as well if you want to see the pattern. Please let me know. Thanks.[/background]


No need to ask, the more the merrier. He has already asked for them in general, when he responds it will probably be with a solution. Thanks for posting the logs


----------



## tpuserhp

RolandDeschain79 said:


> No need to ask, the more the merrier. He has already asked for them in general, when he responds it will probably be with a solution. Thanks for posting the logs


Hi Jcsullins, here is the log for deepsleep issue:
**
Your file will be accessible at the following address:

http://dl.free.fr/n8amc2Tzi

The userid is [email protected] The password is touchpad.

Thanks for your assistance.


----------



## Teejai

I am getting sods and deep sleep issues, but I am on schitzoid do you still want logs?

Sent from my skz_tenderloin using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Ventus

Colchiro said:


> BT was an issue created by Google and was an issue on many devices, not just our TP. Supposedly it's straightened out in Android 4.3.
> 
> Simple fix: If you need BT, go back to a rom that had BT working.


no sorry i stay on 4.2.2 dont want back on 4.1.2 too bad for bt 
will wait for 4.3


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Teejai said:


> I am getting sods and deep sleep issues, but I am on schitzoid do you still want logs?
> 
> Sent from my skz_tenderloin using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Jcsullins has solved that bug now with his new WiFi driver so the logs might not be necessary. Shumash will likely have a new build with it included soon, he's always quick on the draw









Here is the info


----------



## Ventus

hello
why goomanager is out of order for me i stay on "please wait while we prepare download"
is there a problem with it ?
before no problem had 10/9/8/7s.... now nothing happens.

only solution no use gooim and go threre directly it s the same but i d like to know why this problem

http://goo.im/devs/milaq/tenderloin/cm10.1


----------



## Gradular

Ventus said:


> hello
> why goomanager is out of order for me i stay on "please wait while we prepare download"
> is there a problem with it ?
> before no problem had 10/9/8/7s.... now nothing happens.
> 
> only solution no use gooim and go threre directly it s the same but i d like to know why this problem
> 
> http://goo.im/devs/milaq/tenderloin/cm10.1


They have been having overload issues for several months and are in a slow process of upgrading their servers. They rely mostly on donations to to get this done, hence the slow process

Sent from my TouchPad using RootzWiki


----------



## nevertells

Ventus said:


> hello
> why goomanager is out of order for me i stay on "please wait while we prepare download"
> is there a problem with it ?
> before no problem had 10/9/8/7s.... now nothing happens.
> 
> only solution no use gooim and go threre directly it s the same but i d like to know why this problem
> 
> http://goo.im/devs/m...nderloin/cm10.1


Why don't you just download the version you want from this link: http://techerrata.com/browse/twrp2/tenderloin and change the name to uImage.TWRP and copy it to the /boot folder. Upon reboot, you will see TWRP on the moboot menu.


----------



## Gradular

nevertells said:


> Why don't you just download the version you want from this link: http://techerrata.com/browse/twrp2/tenderloin and change the name to uImage.TWRP and copy it to the /boot folder. Upon reboot, you will see TWRP on the moboot menu.


NT, he was looking for. Milaq nightly. But on another note, i noticed there is a new Twrp. Anyone try it out yet?

Sent from my SPH-M930BST using RootzWiki


----------



## Teejai

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Jcsullins has solved that bug now with his new WiFi driver so the logs might not be necessary. Shumash will likely have a new build with it included soon, he's always quick on the draw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the info


Yep thanks he has added it in and my tab seems stable again. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## nevertells

Gradular said:


> NT, he was looking for. Milaq nightly. But on another note, i noticed there is a new Twrp. Anyone try it out yet?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M930BST using RootzWiki


 Yep, you're right, my bad. Sorry, I'm kind of skittish in being a first responder when it comes to testing new versions of TWRP.


----------



## Gradular

nevertells said:


> Yep, you're right, my bad. Sorry, I'm kind of skittish in being a first responder when it comes to testing new versions of TWRP.


I'm not. Lol. I'll just back it up in cwm

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## nevertells

Gradular said:


> I'm not. Lol. I'll just back it up in cwm
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


Well then!!!! Let us know what you find out.


----------



## Gradular

nevertells said:


> Well then!!!! Let us know what you find out.


I think we have a winner. Backed up and restored normally. Ill check flashing roms with the next nightly.

Sent from my TouchPad using RootzWiki


----------



## Colchiro

I assume this is 2.6.0 (which works on all my other devices)?


----------



## Gradular

Yes. And automated install through goo is working correctly as well. Finally.... Now we just need working bluetooth for 4.2 or higher and a 3.0 kernel and we are set.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## nevertells

Gradular said:


> Yes. And automated install through goo is working correctly as well. Finally.... Now we just need working bluetooth for 4.2 or higher and a 3.0 kernel and we are set.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


Dreamer!


----------



## Gradular

nevertells said:


> Dreamer!


But people are trying hard to remedy that, especially the last few weeks.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## nevertells

Gradular said:


> But people are trying hard to remedy that, especially the last few weeks.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


 I predict that if we move to a 3.xx kernel, there will be some serious bug squashing going on, like we've never seen before. Anyway, I hope you're right.


----------



## Mpgrimm2

nevertells said:


> I predict that if we move to a 3.xx kernel, there will be some serious bug squashing going on, like we've never seen before. Anyway, I hope you're right.


And support for more sysfs commands (like OTG toggles in Kernel Tuner)

Sent from my "Up all night, sleep all day" HP CM9 Touchpad


----------



## db_white

View attachment last_klog.gz
SOD on 7/24 CM 10.1 nightly. gzip'd last_log attached. If I'm reading it correctly, the last entry seems to indicate that it heard me banging on the buttons. Screen was pitch black, so I have no clue what it was doing...

I've also had a couple of occurrences where stock browser disappeared - no dialogs about "Not Responding" or "Force Close"; the browser just vanishes. If it reoccurs, what can I upload to help debug?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## tpuserhp

Hi Jcsullins, I am running 07/24 nightly and I am still getting a SOD. The klog file si attached. Thanks for helping.
View attachment last_klog.txt


----------



## Xsever

tpuserhp said:


> Hi Jcsullins, I am running 07/24 nightly and I am still getting a SOD. The klog file si attached. Thanks for helping.
> View attachment 45561


He has nothing to do with 10.1


----------



## tpuserhp

Xsever said:


> He has nothing to do with 10.1


 Thanks for the info.


----------



## AardvarkSagus

Don't know where best to ask this since I can't post in Milaq's thread over on XDA, but does anyone else have this issue? Whenever I try to use a custom image as my lock screen background, gallery requires I crop the picture to some kind oif portrait orientation. The image in trying to use is a screenshot I grabbed on my touchpad back in CM10 that was working just fine there. I use the TP in landscape 95% of the time, so not having my lock screen look excellent there is kind of frustrating.








I should add that I'm using Milaq's nightly 0724 build.

Sent from my TouchPad using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## venky80

Is there a way to know when the new trim support will land in 10.1?
More info here 
http://www.anandtech.com/show/7185/android-43-update-brings-trim-to-all-nexus-devices

Seems like a great way to boost performance


----------



## nevertells

venky80 said:


> Is there a way to know when the new trim support will land in 10.1?
> More info here
> http://www.anandtech...l-nexus-devices
> 
> Seems like a great way to boost performance


Never! But you might see it in CM10.2 if it is ported to the TouchPad.


----------



## noseph

Not really sure if Trim is supported and/or needed on the TouchPad. I have not seen the slowdowns and lagging on my TouchPad that I have on my Galaxy Nexus. You can try LagFix, I use it on my Galaxy Nexus and it works well.


----------



## S0mbrero

Anyone have a solution for the problem of apps showing as not compatible in Google Play? I tried changing the dpi to 120 (and deleting all google play data), but to no success.


----------



## nevertells

S0mbrero said:


> Anyone have a solution for the problem of apps showing as not compatible in Google Play? I tried changing the dpi to 120 (and deleting all google play data), but to no success.


 Would you like to enlighten us on which Rom you're talking about.


----------



## Colchiro

noseph said:


> [/size]
> Anyone have a solution for the problem of apps showing as not compatible in Google Play? I tried changing the dpi to 120 (and deleting all google play data), but to no success.


You could try this: Inverted, multi-dpi Pay Store

There's also conventional, non-inverted (light, not dark) versions.


----------



## S0mbrero

nevertells said:


> You could try this: Inverted, multi-dpi Pay Store
> There's also conventional, non-inverted (light, not dark) versions.




That looks good, but I can't seem to find a download link in your post? And am I correct in assuming that flashing a modded Play Store is the only way of making all those apps compatible again? What exactly is keeping the apps from being classified as compatible anyway?
Thanks already for your thoughts


----------



## Colchiro

Sorry, try this link: http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1839871

Having a non-standard dpi is a good way to break compatibility, but altering your build.prop file to make one thing work, can break 10 apps.


----------



## muppet

There can't and won't be trim fix options as the flash in the touchpad doesn't support the TRIM command.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## nevertells

muppet said:


> There can't and won't be trim fix options as the flash in the touchpad doesn't support the TRIM command.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 4 Beta


And you know this how?


----------



## Gradular

nevertells said:


> And you know this how?


 I read you need opengl 3.0 compatible hardware.

Sent from my TouchPad using RootzWiki


----------



## nevertells

muppet said:


> I read you need opengl 3.0 compatible hardware.
> 
> Sent from my TouchPad using RootzWiki


Trying to get muppet to qualify his statement with more info. I know what trim is, but don't have a clue if it could work or is even needed on the TouchPad.


----------



## Colchiro

There's a different explanation of trim on the TP here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=44223355&postcount=802


----------



## modd

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/40001-101-device-tree-on-github-not-a-downloadable-rom/page__st__90#entry1335562

Good news


----------



## len207

I found jc's 10.1 ROM and installed it today! I was able to pair my cell with the TP and transfer data from the TP to the cell! I also tried connecting my BT earpiece, it connected and when I dialed a number (with Talkatone) - you could hear a tone through the earpiece... but there was no audio passed to the earpiece. Great job JC and I'm sure that you will continue to keep out TP's alive!
Thank you JCsullins,

Great work!


----------



## tpuserhp

modd said:


> http://rootzwiki.com...90#entry1335562
> 
> Good news


I installed cm-10.1-20130804-EXPERIMENTAL-tenderloin-BLUETOOTH_TEST this morning. TP rebooted after a few turning on and off of bluetooth quickly. The last_klog is attached below. Thanks
View attachment last_klog.txt


----------



## jcsullins

tpuserhp said:


> I installed cm-10.1-20130804-EXPERIMENTAL-tenderloin-BLUETOOTH_TEST this morning. TP rebooted after a few turning on and off of bluetooth quickly. The last_klog is attached below. Thanks
> View attachment 46402


Thanks for the log, but I have to ask:

Why were you turning bluetooth on/off quickly?


----------



## garux

I would like to say thanks to all who made this possible, this was a real supprise for me to see bluetooth available & working. Thank so much JC.

[background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]Coming from CM10, I've just installed [/background][background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]CM-10.1-20130804-EXPERIMENTAL-tenderloin-BLUETOOTH_TEST this afternoon. [/background]
gapps-jb-20130301-signed.zip

I was successful installing HP TouchPad Bluetooth Wireless Keyboard and my BH-M20 Bluetooth Headset, however, I was unable to install my Bluetooth mouse. The Bluetooth mouse connected successfully with CM9 & CM10. My reason for using the mouse is I have arthritis in both of my hands, hopefully this will be working in another rom. for now I'll be using my pen for tapping.

Can the 10.1 nightly be applied to this rom?

Again, 'Thanks'


----------



## tpuserhp

jcsullins said:


> Thanks for the log, but I have to ask:
> 
> Why were you turning bluetooth on/off quickly?


Hi JC, I was just testing the bluetooth on/off at the time. Normally, I don't do that quickly. Thanks.
By the way, my bluetooth speaker works for my touchpad with your cm 10.1 4.2.2 bluetooth build. Thansks for your effort. Much appreciated!


----------



## jcsullins

garux said:


> I would like to say thanks to all who made this possible, this was a real supprise for me to see bluetooth available & working. Thank so much JC.
> 
> [background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]Coming from CM10, I've just installed [/background][background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]CM-10.1-20130804-EXPERIMENTAL-tenderloin-BLUETOOTH_TEST this afternoon. [/background]
> gapps-jb-20130301-signed.zip
> update-4.2.2-TS_fix.zip
> 
> I was successful installing HP TouchPad Bluetooth Wireless Keyboard and my BH-M20 Bluetooth Headset, however, I was unable to install my Bluetooth mouse. The Bluetooth mouse connected successfully with CM9 & CM10. My reason for using the mouse is I have arthritis in both of my hands, hopefully this will be working in another rom. for now I'll be using my pen for tapping.
> 
> Can the 10.1 nightly be applied to this rom?
> 
> Again, 'Thanks'


Did the bluetooth keyboard work for you?


----------



## Fletch

I upgraded earlier today from the last jcsullins cm10 to the jcsullins cm10.1. Most things I have tested work great. Thanks for your continued efforts!

The only problem I have noticed is that when placing the TP on the Touchstone, it charges fine but doesn't automatically enter clock/dock mode. (If, when on the dock, I launch the clock app and switch to night mode, it will run and keep the screen on as expected.)

Is there a setting that's new to cm10.1 that I need to use to make it automatically launch the clock when placing the TP on the dock?


----------



## garux

jcsullins said:


> Did the bluetooth keyboard work for you?


Thanks for getting back to me.

Yes, both the bluetooth keyboard & bluetooth headset worked. I could not get the bluetooth mouse to work.

** UPDATE **
The HP Bluetooth Keyboard loses the pairing at reboot. After reboot, I can pair it, than loses the pairing after rebooting.


----------



## ennu

JCSullins thanx a lot, I installed your rom and tested with my S3 and transfered both ways some photo's.

one thing I don't see the BT sign turning blue altough it works and transfers. What could that be?


----------



## cdzo72

Fletch said:


> I upgraded earlier today from the last jcsullins cm10 to the jcsullins cm10.1. Most things I have tested work great. Thanks for your continued efforts!
> 
> The only problem I have noticed is that when placing the TP on the Touchstone, it charges fine but doesn't automatically enter clock/dock mode. (If, when on the dock, I launch the clock app and switch to night mode, it will run and keep the screen on as expected.)
> 
> Is there a setting that's new to cm10.1 that I need to use to make it automatically launch the clock when placing the TP on the dock?


Go into /Settings/Display/Daydream and choose what you want the TouchPad to do when docked. Although if you did a dirty flash then there may already be a default set that's conflicting. If you did a clean wipe then a pop up message should have come up asking how to handle docking...

Sent from my TouchPad using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fletch

cdzo72 said:


> Go into /Settings/Display/Daydream and choose what you want the TouchPad to do when docked. Although if you did a dirty flash then there may already be a default set that's conflicting. If you did a clean wipe then a pop up message should have come up asking how to handle docking...


That did it, thanks. I guess I'll be doing a clean wipe sometime soon, instead of wondering what other side effects my dirty flash might have. Thanks.


----------



## garux

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]** UPDATE **[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]The HP Bluetooth Keyboard looses the pairing at reboot. After reboot, I can pair it, than loses the pairing after rebooting. However, the Bluetooth Headset does not loose the pair, it connects after reboot.[/background]


----------



## Fletch

Anyone else try the Logitech Tablet Keyboard with jcsullins cm10.1? For me, it pairs and connects, but then simply doesn't work (no key presses do anything). The same keyboard works great with the last jcsullins cm10.


----------



## Ventus

thank you for BT :-D


----------



## megadeth36

JCSullins thx for your last ROM .
Blootooth works but after 2 (quick reboots !)
I have manage to pair it with Nokia BH-214 and galaxy nexus .
Ther was no problem with playing a music(Apollo) all functions works OK pause play next back on Nokia bh214 .
I can send files between TP and GNX when music is playing through the Nokia headset  .
But ther is one problem microphone in nokia isn't working at all,
I checked this with app CB Radio Chat (no one on Skype :-( )

When i switch Bluetooth off after 3 Horus TP reboot itself :-(


----------



## nevertells

What I have found so far.....

WiFi, camera, hardware acceleration, mic, sound(including stays on when screen turned off), all work fine. Battery drain while asleep is averaging around -7mA. A couple of times after waking up from sleep, WiFi did not turn on automatically, and I found I could not move the slider to turn it on either. Sometimes, I could turn it on from Quick Settings and other times I have to reboot to get it back on. I just woke it up after several hours to test battery drain and it turned on after 10 to 15 seconds. That's not as good as J.C.'s CM10 which turns on almost instantaneously. I have WiFi advanced settings set to "Keep WiFi on during sleep" as "Always" and WiFi Optimization checked. I'm guessing that this build has the latest WiFi drivers tweaked by J.C. and built inline.


----------



## Colchiro

Fletch said:


> Anyone else try the Logitech Tablet Keyboard with jcsullins cm10.1? For me, it pairs and connects, but then simply doesn't work (no key presses do anything). The same keyboard works great with the last jcsullins cm10.


According to Android Police, this is common with 4.3 roms. http://www.androidpolice.com/2013/08/02/psa-android-4-3-breaks-compatibility-with-many-bluetooth-keyboards/


----------



## Fletch

Colchiro said:


> According to Android Police, this is common with 4.3 roms. http://www.androidpo...ooth-keyboards/


I'm aware of that, but this is not a 4.3 ROM. AFAIK, there are no 4.3 ROMs for the TP (yet).


----------



## nevertells

Fletch said:


> I'm aware of that, but this is not a 4.3 ROM. AFAIK, there are no 4.3 ROMs for the TP (yet).


Logic leads me to think that J.C. borrowed the code from 4.3 and got it working in his Rom. Thus the keyboard issues. Interesting, all this time has passed without a working BT and just days after 4.3 is released, BT starts working. Hummmmmm!


----------



## nevertells

Did anyone else get a notification from GooManager that there is a new CM1O.1 ROM available? I looked on J.C.'s goo.im and it is not in any of his folders. The name of the file is CM10.1-20130806-EXPERIMENTAL-tenderloin-METADATA_TEST.zip. It is 151mb in size, the same as J.C.'s "BLUETOOTH" Rom. I downloaded it, but not installing until I find out more about it.


----------



## nevertells

Anyone remember what folder the WiFi profile is stored in? Want to copy it from one TP to another that has a new rom installed. There is about 15 AP's stored in that profile. Thanks


----------



## megadeth36

nevertells said:


> Did anyone else get a notification from GooManager that there is a new CM1O.1 ROM available?	I looked on J.C.'s goo.im and it is not in any of his folders. The name of the file is CM10.1-20130806-EXPERIMENTAL-tenderloin-METADATA_TEST.zip. It is 151mb in size, the same as J.C.'s "BLUETOOTH" Rom. I downloaded it, but not installing until I find out more about it.


I got it as well .it is maliq ROM


----------



## nevertells

megadeth36 said:


> I got it as well .it is maliq ROM


Here is a couple things that make me believe it is not Maliq. He does not name his Roms that way for one. I looked in his goo.im folder and all I saw was nightly's. Lastly I don't see any mention of it in his thread. Where did you get your information?


----------



## cdzo72

I flashed that build and SD storage was unavailable once in Android and had to restore nandroid

Sent from my TouchPad using Tapatalk 2


----------



## megadeth36

nevertells said:


> Here is a couple things that make me believe it is not Maliq. He does not name his Roms that way for one. I looked in his goo.im folder and all I saw was nightly's. Lastly I don't see any mention of it in his thread. Where did you get your information?


it says it goomanager brows roms/maliq/tenderolin/testing 

Problem with keyboard

Swype doesn't work if you use polish language AOSP KEYBOARD , there is no problem with Google keyboard


----------



## nevertells

megadeth36 said:


> I flashed that build and SD storage was unavailable once in Android and had to restore nandroid
> 
> Sent from my TouchPad using Tapatalk 2


 You are a braver man than me!


----------



## kcimpulse

Just Did a Dirty Upgrade without issues to the BT Test From CM9 (THANKS *Jcsullins *)

Works great, Took 2 Reboots for bluetooth to work but could have been other things going on with my tablet at the time.

Audio Pairs perfectly and fully works.

Keyboard / Mouse Bluetooth Combo Pairs perfectly and recognizes the code typed in but once paired the keyboard and mouse aren't recognized in any program. I know this is an outstanding issue on this build and other 4.3 Roms out there but wanted to report it.

I use a Aten Tap CS533 - http://www.aten.com/products/KVM-Switches/Wireless-Switches/Tap-(USB-to-Bluetooth-KM-Switch)-Tap-your-desktop-keyboard-into-an-iPhone%C2%AE-or-iPad%C2%AE!~CS533.html - Awesome device if you haven't seen it before. Worked flawlessly on CM9

Also as reported by others it shows up in the Play store as HP Touchpad instead of CM Tenderloin, and i have had various programs come up as incompatible. Alot of them seem to have a issue with GPS compatibility.

Thanks again though have been waiting a long time for a Bluetooth build.


----------



## jcsullins

I've uploaded a new CM10.1 Bluetooth build:

http://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/cmtouchpad/testing/cm-10.1-20130808-EXPERIMENTAL-tenderloin-BLUETOOTH_TEST.zip

Bluetooth keyboards should now work with this build. Note that with the HP Touchpad Bluetooth Keyboard, you use the
keyboard to re-initiate a connection instead of the the Touchpad. So once you get it paired, just turn it off (the keyboard)
when you are done using it. Turn it back on (the keyboard), and it should re-connect (usually takes about 10 secs).

Also, THIS IS NOT A NEW ROM. This is milaq's unofficial CM10.1 ROM with changes/additions needed to get bluetooth
working.

I will be making the source available so it can be included in any CM10.1 (based) ROM soon. However, since this was an effort
than spanned several weeks and touches several source code repositories, it will take a little time to get everything
cleaned-up and organized properly.

This will most likely be the last Bluetooth test build that I release. After the source is published, I expect that it will be included
in most if not all CM10.1 ROMs.


----------



## king12yan

Just curious what people are seeing with battery life with the new rom. I'm seeing a higher drain then usual. I came from the preview build 4.18. The battery life was excellent I could have it unplugged all day (not using it) and see 5% drain. Today I unplugged it and 3 hours later I was at 72%. Just wondering if that is expected with the newer roms.


----------



## cdzo72

king12yan said:


> Just curious what people are seeing with battery life with the new rom. I'm seeing a higher drain then usual. I came from the preview build 4.18. The battery life was excellent I could have it unplugged all day (not using it) and see 5% drain. Today I unplugged it and 3 hours later I was at 72%. Just wondering if that is expected with the newer roms.


Well what happens many times after flashing a ROM no matter how few or many changes it may incorporate... you may get wakelocks from media.server which in many cases is the media scanner running and scanning everything in SD storage. This holds true on most any device IN MY experience as I have about 7 Android devices I maintain for myself and family members and their observations are generally the same... that after I flash an updated or new ROM that their battery life diminishes and that's what it is many times... media scanner runs a muck for a couple of days... this is just an idea and may not necessarily be your issue... you can install Better Battery Stats or one of many similar apps to see what is causing the drain... the ROM, the kernel or an app

Sent from my TouchPad using Tapatalk 2


----------



## garux

jcsullins said:


> I've uploaded a new CM10.1 Bluetooth build:
> 
> http://goo.im/devs/j...ETOOTH_TEST.zip
> 
> Bluetooth keyboards should now work with this build. Note that with the HP Touchpad Bluetooth Keyboard, you use the
> keyboard to re-initiate a connection instead of the the Touchpad. So once you get it paired, just turn it off (the keyboard)
> when you are done using it. Turn it back on (the keyboard), and it should re-connect (usually takes about 10 secs).
> 
> Also, THIS IS NOT A NEW ROM. This is milaq's unofficial CM10.1 ROM with changes/additions needed to get bluetooth
> working.
> 
> I will be making the source available so it can be included in any CM10.1 (based) ROM soon. However, since this was an effort
> than spanned several weeks and touches several source code repositories, it will take a little time to get everything
> cleaned-up and organized properly.
> 
> This will most likely be the last Bluetooth test build that I release. After the source is published, I expect that it will be included
> in most if not all CM10.1 ROMs.


I was able to connect all three of my Bluetooth devices.

1. BH-M20 Headset - i only had to search and pair itone time. each time i reboot the device connects automatically.

2. HP TouchPad Wireless Keyboard - every time i boot i have to unpair, than after pairing it connects.

3. Bluetooth Optical Mouse - every time i boot i have to unpair, than after pairing it connects.

Other than the unpair and pairing, its working for me. Though I can Connect all three, I can only use 2 Bluetooth devices at the same time. This was also true for CM9 & CM10, I could only use 2 Bluetooth devices. Is the a way I could use all three at the same time?

Thanks So Much JC for all your help. It is GREALY appreciated.


----------



## kcimpulse

Just Dirty Updated to the 8/8 Build

Works Amazliny with my BT Keyboard Mouse Combo.

Thanks you jcsullins -


----------



## Xsever

What battery drain are you guys seeing with JC's latest 10.1 build? Similar to CM10 at -5ma or a bit higher? If so, how much?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hand-Check

Many, many thanks, Mr. Sullins. I will take a week or two to test this on my "parts" TP (one that I assembled from a couple of water-damaged goners). Unless something ugly creeps up on it, I think I'll finally bid farewell to CM9 on my other daily-driver TPs. Yet another donation sent.

Would it be possible for you to post a quick overview of how BT keyboards are identified and handled by CM10.1? Beyond my natural geeky curiosity and need-to-know how something works, I also wonder if there may be a way to get my old iPAQ Folding Keyboard working with the TP.

I've collected 5 or 6 different BT keyboards over the years, including the official HP TP BT KB and a Think Outside StowAway foldable keyboard (my personal favorite). Every BT keyboard (even the cheapo no-name Asian KBs) now work with your CM10.1, except for the iPAQ Foldable. It has never worked with the TP in any OS (including webOS), but I was previously able to get it to pair as an input device (but not recognized as a keyboard). Your most recent version of CM10.1 doesn't even identify what it is -- the TP think's it's paired, but the iPAQ pairing light keeps flashing, as if the keyboard doesn't even recognize that it's been molested.

I suspect the problem is that it was an early and very proprietary attempt at a Bluetooth KB, so it marched only to HP's drumbeat. I think the only way it could be forced to work would be to hijack another driver (or a copy thereof), and dedicate that driver to handling this particular brand of unhandleable keyboard.

Is there any way to see the communication the TP receives from a BT device when it tries to pair? I'm sure the iPAQ sends out a recognizable ID. The next step would be to try to force the OS to accept this particular device as a keyboard and HID. If I could get that far, for all I know, this iPAQ KB might work. If it doesn't, I'd like to see what (if any) signal is received on keystrokes, and how that differs from other working keyboards.

There are still a lot of these old iPAQ keyboards floating around, and they can be had cheap on eBay. I think a lot of people would be made happy if these neat little BT keyboards could be put back into service for the greater good of humanity.

Thank you so much for your contributions to a great OS.


----------



## darkassain

Hand-Check said:


> Is there any way to see the communication the TP receives from a BT device when it tries to pair? I'm sure the iPAQ sends out a recognizable ID. The next step would be to try to force the OS to accept this particular device as a keyboard and HID. If I could get that far, for all I know, this iPAQ KB might work. If it doesn't, I'd like to see what (if any) signal is received on keystrokes, and how that differs from other working keyboards.
> 
> There are still a lot of these old iPAQ keyboards floating around, and they can be had cheap on eBay. I think a lot of people would be made happy if these neat little BT keyboards could be put back into service for the greater good of humanity.
> 
> Thank you so much for your contributions to a great OS.


all bt devices are based on the concept of bluetooth profiles http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bluetooth_profile
its probably unlikely to get this proprietary profile to work, but if you want a way of a looking at the output you might have luck with this
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.bluetoothviewer
otherwise you can use hcidump (easy on pc given you have a bt adapter supported) or somehow on your device (google hcidump on android)


----------



## noseph

With Jcsullins CM10.1 the Reboot menu does not contain Recovery nor Bootloader options just Reboot or have I missed a setting.


----------



## nevertells

noseph said:


> With Jcsullins CM10.1 the Reboot menu does not contain Recovery nor Bootloader options just Reboot or have I missed a setting.


Settings/Developer options/ put a check in Advanced Reboot Options.


----------



## noseph

nevertells said:


> Settings/Developer options/ put a check in Advanced Reboot Options.


Really having a bad day. Settings/Developer Options is not there under SYSTEM, just Date & time, Accessibility, # Superuser, and About phone.


----------



## Gradular

noseph said:


> Really having a bad day. Settings/Developer Options is not there under SYSTEM, just Date & time, Accessibility, # Superuser, and About phone.


Tap build number 7 times to get dev options.

Sent from my TouchPad using RootzWiki


----------



## noseph

Gradular said:


> Tap build number 7 times to get dev options.
> 
> Sent from my TouchPad using RootzWiki


Thank you, I guess it has been too long since I have had to activate Developer options.


----------



## Fletch

I'm not sure if jcsullins or anyone else is working on the issue of many apps being listed as incompatible in the Play Store with this build, but in case it helps, here is a partial list of apps that I've needed to sideload due to this:

Alaska Air
American Airlines
Paypal
Runkeeper
Starbucks
Weather Channel
Titan TV
TripIt
UPS Mobile
USPS Mobile
Weather Underground
Wells Fargo
Zagat
Ziplist


----------



## nevertells

Fletch said:


> I'm not sure if jcsullins or anyone else is working on the issue of many apps being listed as incompatible in the Play Store with this build, but in case it helps, here is a partial list of apps that I've needed to sideload due to this:
> 
> Alaska Air
> American Airlines
> Paypal
> Runkeeper
> Starbucks
> Weather Channel
> Titan TV
> TripIt
> UPS Mobile
> USPS Mobile
> Weather Underground
> Wells Fargo
> Zagat
> Ziplist


I posted a message to Milaq here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2290346&page=88 about this again, post number #877. This build is based on Milaq's Rom. Many of us are having the same issue. I'm hoping that Milaq or maybe J.C. himself will take a look at this and fix it.


----------



## Fletch

nevertells said:


> I posted a message to Milaq here: http://forum.xda-dev...2290346&page=88 about this again, post number #877. This build is based on Milaq's Rom. Many of us are having the same issue. I'm hoping that Milaq or maybe J.C. himself will take a look at this and fix it.


To be clear, this list is based on my experience with the jcsullins cm10.1 builds. I have never tried milaq's build so I can't confirm whether it exhibits the same symptoms. And yes, Instagram should be added to my list as showing as not compatible.


----------



## nevertells

Fletch said:


> To be clear, this list is based on my experience with the jcsullins cm10.1 builds. I have never tried milaq's build so I can't confirm whether it exhibits the same symptoms. And yes, Instagram should be added to my list as showing as not compatible.


If you are speaking of J.C.'s "BlueTooth" Rom, he built it from Milaq's code. So basically, you are running Milaq's Rom that J.C. fixed the BT in. If that is not the case, then "never mind". If it is, hop on over to the link I gave you and add your voice to the discussion and maybe this will get fixed.


----------



## Fletch

nevertells said:


> If you are speaking of J.C.'s "BlueTooth" Rom, he built it from Milaq's code. So basically, you are running Milaq's Rom that J.C. fixed the BT in. If that is not the case, then "never mind". If it is, hop on over to the link I gave you and add your voice to the discussion and maybe this will get fixed.


My point remains that since I haven't tested milaq's builds, I can't confirm whether the problem exists in his builds too. I haven't seen a jcsullins changelog and I have no idea whether this issue is new to his builds or not.


----------



## db_white

jcsullins said:


> I've uploaded a new CM10.1 Bluetooth build:
> 
> http://goo.im/devs/j...ETOOTH_TEST.zip
> 
> Also, THIS IS NOT A NEW ROM. This is milaq's unofficial CM10.1 ROM with changes/additions needed to get bluetooth
> working.


While using Play Store to update apps, had a brief flash of a blue screen with black lines on it. Looked like maybe 3 blue scan lines alternating with one black, etc. After the update, I opened the native browser to hit Slashdot. Web page was rendered at partial load, but Touchpad UI was hung. Browser widgets were non-responsive as were Home and Back buttons. Had to do the 20 sec panic sequence to force a reboot. Attaching gzip'd last_log in the hope there's something useful there. This ROM had been smooth and well behaved until this event.


----------



## Colchiro

Fletch said:


> My point remains that since I haven't tested milaq's builds, I can't confirm whether the problem exists in his builds too. I haven't seen a jcsullins changelog and I have no idea whether this issue is new to his builds or not.


NT is trying to tell you, *if* you installed JC's 10.1 blue tooth build from this week, *you are now running Milaq's build*. JC posted that info a couple days ago. No need to question it.









You will start to see updates available in Goo Manager and CM updates. Not sure when Milaq will merge the new BT code, but JC said that all the CM Touchpad rom devs will soon start to use the new code. When I checked Milaq's nightly build from yesterday, BT still didn't work tho.


----------



## Fletch

Colchiro said:


> NT is trying to tell you, *if* you installed JC's 10.1 blue tooth build from this week, *you are now running Milaq's build*. JC posted that info a couple days ago. No need to question it.


Yes, I am well aware of that. But without knowing what jcsullins changed, it is impossible for me to know whether he introduced this problem or not.

In any case, I've confirmed that adding /system/etc/permissions/android.hardware.location.gps.xml has resolved most, but not all, of the incompatible apps.


----------



## pgzerwer2

Fletch said:


> Yes, I am well aware of that. But without knowing what jcsullins changed, it is impossible for me to know whether he introduced this problem or not.
> 
> In any case, I've confirmed that adding /system/etc/permissions/android.hardware.location.gps.xml has resolved most, but not all, of the incompatible apps.


Just gotta get the last word in, eh? ;-)

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Fletch

Fletch said:


> In any case, I've confirmed that adding /system/etc/permissions/android.hardware.location.gps.xml has resolved most, but not all, of the incompatible apps.


After manually adding the above file, the only apps from my list that are still incompatible are:
Alaska Airlines
Starbucks
USPS Mobile

So this fixes the majority of the problem. I have no idea whether these last 3 are missing for a related reason or not.


----------



## len207

Fletch said:


> After manually adding the above file, the only apps from my list that are still incompatible are:
> Alaska Airlines
> Starbucks
> USPS Mobile
> 
> So this fixes the majority of the problem. I have no idea whether these last 3 are missing for a related reason or not.


I pulled a copy of the android.hardware.location.gps.xml from another 10.1 ROM, copied it to the proper system folder and changed permissions. However for me there was no improvement in Playstore? Are you doing similar or just creating a blank XML file and naming it android.hardware.location.gps.xml?


----------



## Fletch

len207 said:


> I pulled a copy of the android.hardware.location.gps.xml from another 10.1 ROM, copied it to the proper system folder and changed permissions. However for me there was no improvement in Playstore? Are you doing similar or just creating a blank XML file and naming it android.hardware.location.gps.xml?


Nope, I just copied the file as-is from the jcsullins 20130418 cm10, set permissions to 644, and rebooted. Most apps showed up as available right away.


----------



## oldpapa49

Fletch said:


> After manually adding the above file, the only apps from my list that are still incompatible are:
> Alaska Airlines
> Starbucks
> USPS Mobile
> 
> So this fixes the majority of the problem. I have no idea whether these last 3 are missing for a related reason or not.


Ok, I'm on jcsullins 0804 and all apps work except for Alaska Airlines. USPS needs GPS running which I have my cell connected to my TP.. Works rather well.. Cell is S3


----------



## len207

Fletch said:


> Nope, I just copied the file as-is from the jcsullins 20130418 cm10, set permissions to 644, and rebooted. Most apps showed up as available right away.


This time I grabbed the XML out of JC,s CM 10 and copied it to the permissions folder. Using ES File Manager for all operations, changed permissions to rw-r-r and restarted the TP... again no change? Seems like I did all indicated but no success: / Went back and checked the XML and it still had the proper permissions after reboot. Any thoughts?

Edit: After clearing Play Store data and a little patience the apps you mention working are also working on my TP. Thanks for your assist!


----------



## Fletch

len207 said:


> This time I grabbed the XML out of JC,s CM 10 and copied it to the permissions folder. Using ES File Manager for all operations, changed permissions to rw-r-r and restarted the TP... again no change? Seems like I did all indicated but no success: / Went back and checked the XML and it still had the proper permissions after reboot. Any thoughts?
> 
> Edit: After clearing Play Store data and a little patience the apps you mention working are also working on my TP. Thanks for your assist!


Glad to hear it. I didn't have to clear play store data, but it does seem to cache things and only check in when it needs to so I'm sure that's a good idea.


----------



## nevertells

Fletch said:


> Yes, I am well aware of that. But without knowing what jcsullins changed, it is impossible for me to know whether he introduced this problem or not.
> 
> In any case, I've confirmed that adding /system/etc/permissions/android.hardware.location.gps.xml has resolved most, but not all, of the incompatible apps.


Well, that is one thing I can confirm that this problem existed before J.C. came in to the picture.


----------



## Hunterdiver

Has anyone tried Google sky map ?? mine jitters ... so does my friends had a quick look and found this http://rootzwiki.com/topic/38033-touchpad-gyroscope/page__hl__sky map where dorregaray has created a gyro patch wondered if anything was available for our 10.1 build


----------



## ksadams1

I just installed 10.1 over 10.0, and everything seems to working so far (Play Store is OK, apps are working, Bluetooth is working). The only problem I am having is that I am not able to get into the Advanced settings. I can look at every category possible (wifi, sound, display, security, etc), but when I try to access Advanced, Settings crashes on me. I installed the cm-10.1-20130808-EXPERIMENTAL-tenderloin-BLUETOOTH TEST.zip. I did a quick search but did not see anything in this topic. Any ideas?


----------



## ulall

No milaq nightly since 0809
Anyone know why?


----------



## Colchiro

Forget to pay your Milaq bill?


----------



## nevertells

ksadams1 said:


> I just installed 10.1 over 10.0, and everything seems to working so far (Play Store is OK, apps are working, Bluetooth is working). The only problem I am having is that I am not able to get into the Advanced settings. I can look at every category possible (wifi, sound, display, security, etc), but when I try to access Advanced, Settings crashes on me. I installed the cm-10.1-20130808-EXPERIMENTAL-tenderloin-BLUETOOTH TEST.zip. I did a quick search but did not see anything in this topic. Any ideas?


Some people get away with doing what you did and some don't. Did you make a backup? Did you clear both caches before booting up after the install? If you didn't make the backup, well, too late now! If you didn't clear the caches, go do that now. That may fix your problem. If not, it's time to do a clean install of CM10.1.


----------



## ksadams1

Backup - yes; Clear caches - yes. I'll try the clear caches and reboot, and if that fails, I'll do a clean install.


----------



## donno46

You might get away with clearing the caches and a Factory reset/data wipe, I did.


----------



## cyberprashant

donno46 said:


> You might get away with clearing the caches and a Factory reset/data wipe, I did.


Cleared both caches but dirty flashed over 10.0-0418 jcsullins....everything works but feels lil laggy.(10.1-0808)...is it just not as optimized? Angry birds loads slow. I'm not sure if I want to go thru the effort a clean install if others also experiencing slight lag on clean installs.

EDIT: I'm using the BT HP keyboard and microsoft bluetooth mouse 5000 (for the latter, press BT sync button down till flashes green/red - mostly a note to myself in case I forget this sync procedure for this mouse). Overall the BT sync was much easier to do than 10.0.

I'm happy with this build. I was able to use citrix to connect to my work using our companies web portal (for some reason Firefox works better for launching a citrix .ica file - others may encounter this).

Couple of wierd things - volume up/down is reversed and still getting a slight lag. Also some warnings about SD card removd. I think these are all probably related to dirty flashing so a clean flash may be needed (I will try with wiping data and system before having to completely reformat the tablet). Clean flashers- do you have a buttery smooth, no lag install playing angry birds etc?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Hey guys looks like a new version of Gapps for CM10.1 is available, has anyone had a chance to test it out yet?
CM 10.1.x 4.2.2 20130812


----------



## Gradular

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Hey guys looks like a new version of Gapps for CM10.1 is available, has anyone had a chance to test it out yet?
> CM 10.1.x 4.2.2 20130812


 No issues I've seen with any of the new gapps this week.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## cyberprashant

cyberprashant said:


> Cleared both caches but dirty flashed over 10.0-0418 jcsullins....everything works but feels lil laggy.(10.1-0808)...is it just not as optimized? Angry birds loads slow. I'm not sure if I want to go thru the effort a clean install if others also experiencing slight lag on clean installs.
> 
> EDIT: I'm using the BT HP keyboard and microsoft bluetooth mouse 5000 (for the latter, press BT sync button down till flashes green/red - mostly a note to myself in case I forget this sync procedure for this mouse). Overall the BT sync was much easier to do than 10.0.
> 
> I'm happy with this build. I was able to use citrix to connect to my work using our companies web portal (for some reason Firefox works better for launching a citrix .ica file - others may encounter this).
> 
> Couple of wierd things - volume up/down is reversed and still getting a slight lag. Also some warnings about SD card removd. I think these are all probably related to dirty flashing so a clean flash may be needed (I will try with wiping data and system before having to completely reformat the tablet). Clean flashers- do you have a buttery smooth, no lag install playing angry birds etc?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


ok so I solved a lot of wierd issues including (SD card removed error) and bad lag (caused by a dirty flash of 10.0-0418-->10.1-0808 jcsullins), by clean installing. Here's what I did : in recovery, clear data, clear system (do this under mounts and storage), clear cache, and clear dalvik. Now install from downloads the main zip file and then the gapps.

Now it's perfect, got BT working, Citrix working as I mentioned above. All is good. Angry birds is playing lag free.

I'm having the incompatible app issue: can't get instagram, boat browser to install. Is there an updated jcsullins build for this or a flashable zip or even the single file as a zip that fixes the issue as mentioned above? Thanks.oh of note, i'm pretty sure the volume rocker is still backwards - but that's no biggie


----------



## cyberprashant

Fletch said:


> Nope, I just copied the file as-is from the jcsullins 20130418 cm10, set permissions to 644, and rebooted. Most apps showed up as available right away.


https://hotfile.com/...on.gps.xml.html

ok I created the above hotfile link after extracting it from 0418 cm10 jcsullins. But I can't get the file to save to the specified root folder. What app did you use??


----------



## cyberprashant

len207 said:


> This time I grabbed the XML out of JC,s CM 10 and copied it to the permissions folder. Using ES File Manager for all operations, changed permissions to rw-r-r and restarted the TP... again no change? Seems like I did all indicated but no success: / Went back and checked the XML and it still had the proper permissions after reboot. Any thoughts?
> 
> Edit: After clearing Play Store data and a little patience the apps you mention working are also working on my TP. Thanks for your assist!


I'm getting read only file system errors in ES file manger and I don't see any root options?

UPDATE: Installed root browser, copied file from download to system/etc/permissions and changed permissions (installed superuser from the app catalog (clockworkmod) - not sure if that was needed but anyway. Reboot/clear app catalog data/remove/add a second gamil app cat account and it's working.


----------



## rocklass

Hello everyone,

I've just installed CM10.1 on my TouchPad but I noticed that Wi-Fi is deactivated when the tablet is standby. Where I can change this parameter ?


----------



## Ventus

very easy look at in wifi configuration and put "always on" even touchpad off

i tried new gapps i don't know what change and when i flash it i have again gapps update available i think it s not ok with JCS rom with BT.


----------



## cyberprashant

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Hey guys looks like a new version of Gapps for CM10.1 is available, has anyone had a chance to test it out yet?
> CM 10.1.x 4.2.2 20130812


I'm running this one on my clean install. No issues, except some apps were missing from app catalog related to this missing "gps.xml" file issue mentioned above. Not sure why but I'm missing the stock camera app. How do I get this back (I d/l'd a 3rd party app from app store for now).


----------



## garux

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Hey guys looks like a new version of Gapps for CM10.1 is available, has anyone had a chance to test it out yet?
> CM 10.1.x 4.2.2 20130812


Before installing gapps-2013-08-12, i have 71.00 MB of free space. After install gapps-2013-0812, i only have 23.00 MB of free space. Don't know why the big difference.


----------



## nevertells

rocklass said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I've just installed CM10.1 on my TouchPad but I noticed that Wi-Fi is deactivated when the tablet is standby. Where I can change this parameter ?


Settings/WiFi/ three dots upper right/advanced/WiFi on during sleep/always/WiFi optimization/uncheck


----------



## RolandDeschain79

garux said:


> Before installing gapps-2013-08-12, i have 71.00 MB of free space. After install gapps-2013-0812, i only have 23.00 MB of free space. Don't know why the big difference.


That's quite a difference, I'll have to take a closer look at whats inside. They must have added a few things, I wonder if we could remove some


----------



## nevertells

garux said:


> Before installing gapps-2013-08-12, i have 71.00 MB of free space. After install gapps-2013-0812, i only have 23.00 MB of free space. Don't know why the big difference.


Interesting, Gapps dated March 1st is 91 MB zipped. The August 12 one is only 96 MB zipped. Can't see how you lost 48 MB of space.


----------



## garux

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Interesting, Gapps dated March 1st is 91 MB zipped. The August 12 one is only 96 MB zipped. Can't see how you lost 48 MB of space.


Me neither, but that's what FreeSpace Plus reported before and after installing Gapps. Once Milaq has Bluetooth included in his rom, I plan to do a clean install of 10.1.


----------



## johnleo

Hi, does anyone know that when the Bluetooth patch will be merged into the unofficial build?

Sent from my TouchPad using Tapatalk 4


----------



## noseph

Would someone point me in the right direction. I would like customize the nav buttons by changing them to the White Zenyth type. I have done this myself on my Galaxy Nexus running CarbonRom by adding the modified button files to drawable-xhdpi. That file does not appear to exist in the TouchPad CM10.1 rom.


----------



## Colchiro

DL a CM 10.1 theme and disassemble it.


----------



## megadeth36

cyberprashant said:


> I'm running this one on my clean install. No issues, except some apps were missing from app catalog related to this missing "gps.xml" file issue mentioned above. Not sure why but I'm missing the stock camera app. How do I get this back (I d/l'd a 3rd party app from app store for now).


Try this 

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.netco.camera


----------



## megadeth36

johnleo said:


> Hi, does anyone know that when the Bluetooth patch will be merged into the unofficial build?
> 
> Sent from my TouchPad using Tapatalk 4


In two weeks ¡!


----------



## megadeth36

rocklass said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I've just installed CM10.1 on my TouchPad but I noticed that Wi-Fi is deactivated when the tablet is standby. Where I can change this parameter ?


Go to settings >WiFi>advanced>WiFi optimisation and uncheck that


----------



## noseph

Colchiro said:


> DL a CM 10.1 theme and disassemble it.


Ended up installing GMD Auto Hide Soft Keys which has a Zenyth option.


----------



## leecx

systemUI causes huge memory leakage in JC's 8/8 build.

any solutions?


----------



## lev

leecx said:


> systemUI causes huge memory leakage in JC's 8/8 build.
> 
> any solutions?


I don't see that but try this:


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Android/comments/1cb0y2


----------



## Ventus

helloooo

i have error message with google + rrrr dont know why i tried new gapps i guess and back to old one but always the same.

no solution ?


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Ventus said:


> helloooo
> 
> i have error message with google + rrrr dont know why i tried new gapps i guess and back to old one but always the same.
> 
> no solution ?





garux said:


> Thanks, Roland. Please letme know.
> 
> Me neither, but that's what FreeSpace Plus reported before and after installing Gapps. Once Milaq has Bluetooth included in his rom, I plan to do a clean install of 10.1.


Hey , so I tested it out and the new gapps does appear to take up more space even though the package isn't much bigger. I tried to make a lite version by taking out the face lock stuff and Google + Blah blah. You can just install it from the Play Store and it seems to solve Ventus's problem too. I used Jcsullins Bluetooth build to test with the package. I would recommend making a Nandroid backup. I had to restore my CM9 back up then flash the CM10.1 rom and lite gapps to get the full benefit. I tested each package by flashing over my CM9 backup. Test it out and let me know what you think :grin:

gapps-jb-20130301-signed 90.9MB

55.71 free space 394

gapps-jb-20130812-signed 96MB

9.49 free space 394

gapps-jb-lite-20130812-signed.zip: 63.2MB

56.47 free space 394

Download gapps-jb-lite-20130812-signed.zip:

Download cm-10.1-20130808-EXPERIMENTAL-tenderloin-BLUETOOTH_TEST.zip:






Also do this")

*How to free up **System Storage **space with CM9/10**(Optional)**:*
I believe I have located about 15.89MB of data we can safely delete. Android in space videos and Phone Ring tones are located @
root/system/media/videos & root/system/media/audio/ring tones.

X-plore File Manager, use this app to delete the files:

*Note** X-plore needs to be given Root Permissions by clicking the 3 dots in the corner and choosing configuration. Here check your Root Access settings. SuperUser + Mount Writable, this is what it should say. Next you may need to reboot﻿ before it takes effect.


----------



## Ventus

thanks

but i can't delete google + and when i try to open it i have message google + stopped

i dont want factory reset :-( i have this problem since i tried new gapps.

i did like you jcs bluetooth and new gapps pfffff


----------



## garux

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Hey , so I tested it out and the new gapps does appear to take up more space even though the package isn't much bigger. I tried to make a lite version by taking out the face lock stuff and Google + Blah blah. You can just install it from the Play Store and it seems to solve Ventus's problem too. I used Jcsullins Bluetooth build to test with the package. I would recommend making a Nandroid backup. I had to restore my CM9 back up then flash the CM10.1 rom and lite gapps to get the full benefit. I tested each package by flashing over my CM9 backup. Test it out and let me know what you think :grin:
> 
> gapps-jb-lite-20130812-signed.zip: 63.2MB
> 
> 56.47 free space 394
> 
> Download gapps-jb-lite-20130812-signed.zip:
> 
> Download cm-10.1-20130808-EXPERIMENTAL-tenderloin-BLUETOOTH_TEST.zip:
> 
> I had already freed up the videos & ring tones. After flashing the lite rom i gain about 10 meg. Once milaq has bluetooth added, i will do a clean install.
> 
> Thanks for making this available.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Ventus said:


> thanks
> 
> but i can't delete google + and when i try to open it i have message google + stopped
> 
> i dont want factory reset :-( i have this problem since i tried new gapps.
> 
> i did like you jcs bluetooth and new gapps pfffff


To get rid of the app you may need to unsintall/reinstall with the lite gapps package. You won't have Google+ anymore but u can install it from the Play Store and it works fine for me like that. You can't uninstall the Google apps unless you manually installed them from the Play Store. If you have problems with Google + in the future you will be able to remove it like a normal app from now on.


----------



## Mpgrimm2

Ventus said:


> but i can't delete google + and when i try to open it i have message google + stopped
> i dont want factory reset :-( i have this problem since i tried new gapps.


Another possible option, if you have made a backup to restore in case of catastrophe, you can always try TitaniumBackup to remove the system app.

I have also had success on many devices with an "old trusty" app from my first forum (Sdx), SdxStockAppRemover. I haven't tried CM10.1 myself yet to know if it would work (should though). It's originally developed on the Samsung Moment and works to backup, remove, & reinstall apps to/from the system partition just like it does on my Transform and Evo3d. I find it much simpler to use than Ti Backup (just backup the system app before you delete it).

Note: If you have installed updates to any of the stock apps, you should uninstall the updates first (settings, applications) before uninstalling via this method or some of the app will be left behind or error out.

It uses the following folder on the sdcard (not sure if it creates it for you, you may have to create it yourself) :
*Sdcard/sdx/backup/app/*

SDX Stock App Removal thread , See D/L Link in Caspian's quote below!


Caspian at Sdx said:


> Caspian at Sdx, on 22 Jul 2010 - 11:42 PM, said:Caspian at Sdx, on 22 Jul 2010 - 11:42 PM, said:
> This app can be downloaded and installed to any phone WITH ROOT. It has been tested and has been proven to work on many phones - not just the moment. There have been mention of some issues - please post if you do encounter problems.
> 
> Purpose:
> It can be used to backup and remove any of the stock apps found in /system/app/. There's also a feature that will allow you to control whether /system/ is mount read/write (see settings->Auto mount)
> 
> *Please take care removing apps. If it's an app that the system needs, it will be removed and can cause the phone to boot loop or worse? We do not take responsibility for your choice to install this and remove anything. PLEASE USE CARE!*
> 
> Requirements:
> Android 2.1 (I started development on DD10 and have tested in DE03)
> Root (specifically su in your path)
> 
> *Installation:*
> The .apk can be downloaded from http://roc-city.com/android/SdxAppRemoval-1.5.apk
> 
> Future:
> 
> 
> [li]Fix delete w/o backup bug[/li]
> [li]Specify backup dir[/li]
> [li]Display icons associated with each .apk[/li]
> [li]Some sort of cue to give users an idea of what's "safe" to delete[/li]
> Source:
> http://github.com/caspian/MomentAppRemoval


----------



## Ventus

i tried to freeze google+ but i can't rrrrrrr

so i have to install light gapps where can i find this ?

i have this message only when wifi starts but it s boring ....

i have no backup in cwm... my tablett is full


----------



## Ventus

oups sorry about gapps roland i can see that above ;-) i hope it would works


----------



## Ventus

i tried light version always same problem google + error pfff


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Mpgrimm2 said:


> Another possible option, if you have made a backup to restore in case of catastrophe, you can always try TitaniumBackup to remove the system app.
> 
> I have also had success on many devices with an "old trusty" app from my first forum (Sdx), SdxStockAppRemover. I haven't tried CM10.1 myself yet to know if it would work (should though). It's originally developed on the Samsung Moment and works to backup, remove, & reinstall apps to/from the system partition just like it does on my Transform and Evo3d. I find it much simpler to use than Ti Backup (just backup the system app before you delete it).
> 
> Note: If you have installed updates to any of the stock apps, you should uninstall the updates first (settings, applications) before uninstalling via this method or some of the app will be left behind or error out.
> 
> It uses the following folder on the sdcard (not sure if it creates it for you, you may have to create it yourself) :
> *Sdcard/sdx/backup/app/*
> 
> SDX Stock App Removal thread , See D/L Link in Caspian's quote below!


Excellent find with that app Mpgrimm! I'm happy to add that one to my device, its could be very helpful when system apps start acting up. I would double thumbs up that post, if the forum allowed for it :winkP:. I'm now starting to wonder if Ventus has run out of system space to install apps, since he tells us his tablet is "full". The new gapps also put my system storage down to 9.49MB so its possible.



Ventus said:


> i tried to freeze google+ but i can't rrrrrrr
> 
> so i have to install light gapps where can i find this ?
> 
> i have this message only when wifi starts but it s boring ....
> 
> i have no backup in cwm... my tablett is full





Ventus said:


> i tried light version always same problem google + error pfff


1) Please start reading our responses, you clearly and not taking the offered advice. No one told u to freeze the app. I told you to uninstall and resinstall with the lite gapps. If you had done this we wouldn't still be having this conversation.

2) What error message are you getting? You told us that it happens when you start the app, now you say its when you start the WiFi??

3)Stop responding with pfffff, that sounds fairly rude. The polite thing to do is like the posts where people offer you advise.

4) Mpgrimm has offered you an excellent solution. Please thank him and try his suggestion.

5)Make a backup! Even if you have to transfer data off your TouchPad. Every user needs to have a backup, especially if they are flashing experimental Roms.

6)You may have run out of system storage space to install/update the gapps apps. You can check this out with the info below. Take a look at the screenshot to see what you are looking for.

How to monitor free System Storage space (Optional):
-You can use a free app,Quick System Info PRO, to check the size of your partitions and remaining free space.
-If your partition is out of free space you might get reboots or apps not updating.

Quick System Info PRO Video Link:
Quick System Info PRO Play Store Link:


----------



## Ventus

sorry but pfff does not mean what you say and think ;-) i am polite.

i don't use google+ dont need it but when i start my touchpad and wifi is on i have an error message from google+ that s all

my error was to use new gapps with JCS BT version

i have to do a factory reset no more choice or flash ICS i have to test many solutions.

thanks


----------



## zzoinks

OK, I know this might sound like an odd question to ask but is there a way to *UN*root this ROM? And remove SU? My company uses a package called "Good For Enterprise" for enterprise email/calendar access and it does pretty thorough checking for root. I'd like to have the ability to check email occasionally from home and the TouchPad isn't my daily driver tablet these days, so it sounds like a good candidate.

Thanks,

-Brett.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Mpgrimm2 said:


> Another possible option, if you have made a backup to restore in case of catastrophe, you can always try TitaniumBackup to remove the system app.
> 
> I have also had success on many devices with an "old trusty" app from my first forum (Sdx), SdxStockAppRemover. I haven't tried CM10.1 myself yet to know if it would work (should though). It's originally developed on the Samsung Moment and works to backup, remove, & reinstall apps to/from the system partition just like it does on my Transform and Evo3d. I find it much simpler to use than Ti Backup (just backup the system app before you delete it).
> 
> Note: If you have installed updates to any of the stock apps, you should uninstall the updates first (settings, applications) before uninstalling via this method or some of the app will be left behind or error out.
> 
> It uses the following folder on the sdcard (not sure if it creates it for you, you may have to create it yourself) :
> *Sdcard/sdx/backup/app/*
> 
> SDX Stock App Removal thread , See D/L Link in Caspian's quote below!
> 
> Caspian at Sdx, on 22 Jul 2010 - 11:42 PM, said:Caspian at Sdx, on 22 Jul 2010 - 11:42 PM, said:
> This app can be downloaded and installed to any phone WITH ROOT. It has been tested and has been proven to work on many phones - not just the moment. There have been mention of some issues - please post if you do encounter problems.
> 
> Purpose:
> It can be used to backup and remove any of the stock apps found in /system/app/. There's also a feature that will allow you to control whether /system/ is mount read/write (see settings->Auto mount)
> 
> *Please take care removing apps. If it's an app that the system needs, it will be removed and can cause the phone to boot loop or worse? We do not take responsibility for your choice to install this and remove anything. PLEASE USE CARE!*
> 
> Requirements:
> Android 2.1 (I started development on DD10 and have tested in DE03)
> Root (specifically su in your path)
> 
> *Installation:*
> The .apk can be downloaded from http://roc-city.com/...Removal-1.5.apk
> 
> Future:
> 
> 
> [li]Fix delete w/o backup bug[/li]
> [li]Specify backup dir[/li]
> [li]Display icons associated with each .apk[/li]
> [li]Some sort of cue to give users an idea of what's "safe" to delete[/li]
> 
> Source:
> http://github.com/ca...omentAppRemoval





zzoinks said:


> OK, I know this might sound like an odd question to ask but is there a way to *UN*root this ROM? And remove SU? My company uses a package called "Good For Enterprise" for enterprise email/calendar access and it does pretty thorough checking for root. I'd like to have the ability to check email occasionally from home and the TouchPad isn't my daily driver tablet these days, so it sounds like a good candidate.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> -Brett.


Hey Brett

Well that's an interesting question, root to unroot :sly: Mpgrimm actually just posted something one page back that might accomplish that, I've quoted him above. I'm trying it out now, using Root to get rid of Root :grin:

Well it does appear to have worked. You will need to reboot after using the SDX app to remove the super user apk. I used the Root Checker app to test but you will need to try it with this "Good For Enterprise".

I tested it with Jcsullins unofficial CM10 4/18 build, the Rom I was currently using. Now time for a Nandroid backup.

Let me know if this solution works for you and don't forget to thank Mpgrimm too.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Ventus said:


> sorry but pfff does not mean what you say and think ;-) i am polite.
> 
> i don't use google+ dont need it but when i start my touchpad and wifi is on i have an error message from google+ that s all
> 
> my error was to use new gapps with JCS BT version
> 
> i have to do a factory reset no more choice or flash ICS i have to test many solutions.
> 
> thanks


Hey

Are you from Brazil by any chance? I had a gf who kept texting stuff like rrrrrrr and pfff but I had no idea what it meant :lol:

Check to see if you are out of system storage space, if so then you will need to resinall and maybe use the ACME3. Show us a screenshot like the one below. Have you done a full install with ACME3 before? If you have not seen the full guide then check the thread below.

*[ROM GUIDE] [04/18] How to install Jcsullins CM10 Unofficial Builds*

... You may have run out of system storage space to install/update the gapps apps. You can check this out with the info below. Take a look at the screenshot to see what you are looking for.

How to monitor free System Storage space (Optional):
-You can use a free app,Quick System Info PRO, to check the size of your partitions and remaining free space.
-If your partition is out of free space you might get reboots or apps not updating.

Quick System Info PRO Video Link:
Quick System Info PRO Play Store Link:

Don't forget you can uninstall Google+ using the SDX app  but if you haven't used the ACME3 before then a full reinstall will be necessary.


----------



## Ventus

ok man for the screenshot i have this problem always when wifi connect after finish if i put it off and on again this f..... message come back.


----------



## nevertells

Ventus said:


> ok man for the screenshot i have this problem always when wifi connect after finish if i put it off and on again this f..... message come back.





Ventus said:


> helloooo
> 
> i have error message with google + rrrr dont know why i tried new gapps i guess and back to old one but always the same.
> 
> no solution ?


So, if I get what you are saying(it is hard to understand your broken English), if you use the newer Gapps.zip dated August 8th, you get the Google+ error message. But if you use the original Gapps.zip dated March 3rd, you do not get the Google+ error message. I have not seen anyone report anything like this, so I'm thinking you have done something to cause this, we just have to figure it out. I am using the August 18th nightly with the new Gapps and not having any problems.

I'm kind of curious too, what does pfff mean? BTW, what was the date of the new gapps you mention that is causing you this problem?


----------



## garux

Please excuse my age showing, when booting into CyanogenMod, after the processing of the widgets and before keying in the password, for the weather information, is there a method to chance the temperature from Celsius to Fahrenheit?


----------



## cdzo72

garux said:


> Please excuse my age showing, when booting into CyanogenMod, after the processing of the widgets and before keying in the password, for the weather information, is there a method to chance the temperature from Celsius to Fahrenheit?


Yeah you go into /Lockscreen/Widgets/WeatherPanel/Display and untick Metric

Sent from my TouchPad using Tapatalk 2


----------



## johnvgt

Just got a new touchpad with 4.1.2 on it. When I try to upgrade to the new experimental I get the alien, opens his eyes and then black screen. I have been using CM9 and am not familiar with CM10. My build is from 2012-1205. Wiped caches and flashed gaaps. What do I need to do to upgrade? Thanks. (I am able to restore to backup.)


----------



## garux

cdzo72 said:


> Yeah you go into /Lockscreen/Widgets/WeatherPanel/Display and untick Metric
> 
> Sent from my TouchPad using Tapatalk 2


Thanks, that was the ticket.


----------



## garux

I flashed a nightly update and found that in order to maintain my free space, each time i flash, i will need to delete videos and ringtones. Is this correct?


----------



## nevertells

Looks like Flintman of Evervolv fame is the first out with a CM10.2/JB 4.3: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2420989

It's still rough, but coming along nicely. These guys are amazing! :emoji_u1f603:

Roland, can't believe I found this before you. :grin:


----------



## cdzo72

johnvgt said:


> Just got a new touchpad with 4.1.2 on it. When I try to upgrade to the new experimental I get the alien, opens his eyes and then black screen. I have been using CM9 and am not familiar with CM10. My build is from 2012-1205. Wiped caches and flashed gaaps. What do I need to do to upgrade? Thanks. (I am able to restore to backup.)


 Probably going to need to do a factory reset... wipe everything out in other words... if that doesn't do it then run the Acme Uninstaller and reinstall with AcmeInstaller to bump up your system partition size and have the 0.3.8 moboot installed as well



garux said:


> I flashed a nightly update and found that in order to maintain my free space, each time i flash, i will need to delete videos and ringtones. Is this correct?


You probably need to run the AcmeUninstall and then AcmeInstaller to bump up your system partition size

Sent from my TouchPad using Tapatalk 2


----------



## megadeth36

Hi

Rom maliq 30.08.2013

I've done clean installations . and I have a problem with voice search , every time when I press the microphone immediately disables the search applications , the same in the web browser , there is no problem in sound recorder application .


----------



## garux

garux said:


> I flashed a nightly update and found that in order to maintain my free space, each time i flash, i will need to delete videos and ringtones. Is this correct?


I found my problem, I accidentally re-installed gapps.


----------



## zzoinks

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Hey Brett
> 
> Well that's an interesting question, root to unroot :sly: Mpgrimm actually just posted something one page back that might accomplish that, I've quoted him above. I'm trying it out now, using Root to get rid of Root :grin:
> 
> Well it does appear to have worked. You will need to reboot after using the SDX app to remove the super user apk. I used the Root Checker app to test but you will need to try it with this "Good For Enterprise".
> 
> I tested it with Jcsullins unofficial CM10 4/18 build, the Rom I was currently using. Now time for a Nandroid backup.
> 
> Let me know if this solution works for you and don't forget to thank Mpgrimm too.


Thanks for the suggestion! In somewhat related news, I've been having issues with my Nexus 7 and WIFI lately. I'm returning it to stock/locked condition so I think I'll just use that for Good access for the time being.

I appreciate the advice!

-Brett.


----------



## Ventus

i have no more this problem now with google + i resolved this wiht install 4.1.2 and install again 4.2.2 but now i have problem with "removed sd card" sd card removed insert a new one" "pffff"" lol... any idea ? i know this problem is not new my mistake was to add too much programm in external sd card last time i find solution but impossible to do it again.

also what is the best partion sdcard size ?1024/2048/4096 and swap size ? in cwm....

thanks for you help :-D

sorry for my broken english ;-)


----------



## RolandDeschain79

nevertells said:


> Looks like Flintman of Evervolv fame is the first out with a CM10.2/JB 4.3: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2420989
> 
> It's still rough, but coming along nicely. These guys are amazing! :emoji_u1f603:
> 
> Roland, can't believe I found this before you. :grin:


Hey Nice find buddy! Sorry I was away this weekend and i'm just getting caught up today  Time for some testing and a new video announcing the great news to Touchpad fanatics everywhere :grin:


----------



## cyberprashant

for the 0808 jcsullins release found that wifi optimization has to be OFF and keep wifi on during sleep to ALWAYS. Otherwise keep dropping wifi everytime screen goes off. Otherwise I'm liking this release. WHat is the next one we can flash too that has BT support.


----------



## nevertells

cyberprashant said:


> for the 0808 jcsullins release found that wifi optimization has to be OFF and keep wifi on during sleep to ALWAYS. Otherwise keep dropping wifi everytime screen goes off. Otherwise I'm liking this release. WHat is the next one we can flash too that has BT support.


For right now, that is the only one.


----------



## Ventus

about sd card problem solution was to use APP2SD and try again and again than sd mount and hurry to tranfer in tablett.

i think maximum application in sd card is 50 ? or less ??

roland soon 4.3 it s the great news ??


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Ventus said:


> about sd card problem solution was to use APP2SD and try again and again than sd mount and hurry to tranfer in tablett.
> 
> i think maximum application in sd card is 50 ? or less ??
> 
> roland soon 4.3 it s the great news ??


It sure is great news :grin:






Great News HP TouchPad Users. Android 4.3 Evervolv AOSP Nightly Builds are now available for testing. Make a backup before installing this fantastic new Rom. Remember to thank Flintman and the Evervolv team over @ XDA. Please leave feedback about bugs and issues in the XDA links below.

(Download)Evervolv | 3.3.0p1 [AOSP 4.3] [Test Build] W/UMS support:

(Download) Android 4.3 Gapps:

Nexus 7 Camera Launcher:

(Thread)[ROM] Evervolv | 3.3.0p1 [AOSP 4.3] [Test Build] W/UMS support:

Note: When using the acmeinstaller3, the Rom and gapps files must begin with update-xxxx. If update- is not present the Rom and gapps may not install. You can add update- to the Rom & Gapps file names if it is missing.

Note(Important)ACMEUninstall and Install resulted in a black screen start that eventually reboots to Moboot. Moboot shows both CM and Evervolv. If this happens to you boot into CWM and wipe the Data/cache partition, reflash your Rom and Gapps. Now back to testing.

[ROM GUIDE] How to install Jcsullins CM10/CM10.1 Unofficial Builds:

[Video] How to Play PC games on Android with DosBox Turbo:


----------



## Ventus

yes !!!! great news :-D

but need BT i have to wait but good job


----------



## xecure

MIlaq 09.02.2013 ROM

I'm having issues where wifi turns off when the screen turns off even if "keep wifi on during sleep" is set to always.

Any idea what he issue is?


----------



## nevertells

xecure said:


> MIlaq 09.02.2013 ROM
> 
> I'm having issues where wifi turns off when the screen turns off even if "keep wifi on during sleep" is set to always.
> 
> Any idea what he issue is?


It's obvious you did not read this thread or search for an answer with the search function. Your question has been asked and answered more times than I care to count. This is your one free pass: settings/WiFi/three dots upper right/advanced/uncheck WiFi Optimization


----------



## db_white

Hey Roland!

I made a backup but while testing Evervolve, Google Maps updated. Cleared both caches, restored my backup, flashed gapps 20130812 (4.2.2) and let the Touchpad "update" itself back to 4.2.2, however Maps now indicates that an update is available. Try to update it, and it complains it needs the newer SDK. Uninstalled it and tried to reinstall it, and it's no-go with the same message.

Any suggestions on how to make it forget my visit to 4.3? Thanks in advance!

Dave White


----------



## Fat Albert

So I went through all 3 pages that came up for "bluetooth" when using the search function and there was no mention of bluetooth gamepads or apps that configure bluetooth for gamepads. I flashed the cm-10.1-20130808-EXPERIMENTAL-tenderloin-BLUETOOTH_TEST.zip rom and my bluetooth keyboard and headphones both work. However, when I try to start the Sixaxis Controller app, the message Error: Failed to configure bluetooth appears, then the app FC's upon pressing stop. The WiiMote controller app doesn't seem to work either. After it FC's, settings and the multitasking softkey don't respond and Wifi is turned off. Rebooting twice seems to have fixed most bluetooth problems, but this one is being stubborn and persists.

It seems bluetooth is the last hurdle for 4.2.2, cause everything else seems dandy. Gotta tip my hat to the devs.

EDIT: The WiiMote app is incompatible with 4.2+, and the Sixaxis app hasn't been updated since last Christmas, so that could be that


----------



## cyberprashant

i was looking for a cheap bluetooth keyboard similar to the HP touchpad genuine keyboard? I have one but I need one more for 2nd TP. Can anyone suggest something that close to the original in terms of size and feel of the keyboard buttons?

In terms of a cheap mouse I found a 12$!! mouse - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA24P0TH8900

and it works flawlessly with the TP/bluetooth android 4.2.2.


----------



## scifan

Awesome... so bluetooth works on this one... need to backup my 10.0 test install and flash to test... 

Initial observances...

Good or bad, I dirty flashed over my cm10 install... 

Wifi connected up immediately...

Bluetooth required re-syncing my keyboard... but once I did that it's very happy...

Desktop is huge - need to adjust dpi... seems to me I can't use 120 DPI anymore... (was there a way to alter the icon sizes in trebuchet?)

Interestingly chat heads are working properly on trebuchet on this build...

I'll keep testing things as I go along...

The more I use this, the more I like it... 

Great job guys!


----------



## scifan

RolandDeschain79 said:


> about sd card problem solution was to use APP2SD and try again and again than sd mount and hurry to tranfer in tablett.
> i think maximum application in sd card is 50 ? or less ??
> roland soon 4.3 it s the great news ??
> 
> It sure is great news :grin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great News HP TouchPad Users. Android 4.3 Evervolv AOSP Nightly Builds are now available for testing. Make a backup before installing this fantastic new Rom. Remember to thank Flintman and the Evervolv team over @ XDA. Please leave feedback about bugs and issues in the XDA links below.
> 
> (Download)Evervolv | 3.3.0p1 [AOSP 4.3] [Test Build] W/UMS support:
> 
> (Download) Android 4.3 Gapps:
> 
> Nexus 7 Camera Launcher:
> 
> (Thread)[ROM] Evervolv | 3.3.0p1 [AOSP 4.3] [Test Build] W/UMS support:
> 
> Note: When using the acmeinstaller3, the Rom and gapps files must begin with update-xxxx. If update- is not present the Rom and gapps may not install. You can add update- to the Rom & Gapps file names if it is missing.
> 
> Note(Important)ACMEUninstall and Install resulted in a black screen start that eventually reboots to Moboot. Moboot shows both CM and Evervolv. If this happens to you boot into CWM and wipe the Data/cache partition, reflash your Rom and Gapps. Now back to testing.
> 
> [ROM GUIDE] How to install Jcsullins CM10/CM10.1 Unofficial Builds:
> 
> [Video] How to Play PC games on Android with DosBox Turbo:


What I remember was that there's some sort of hard limit on the number of open files - Think it was something to do with the kernel/drivers - I believe Dalingrin/Erik Hardesty can better explain it if he remembers the issue... 

Sent from my TouchPad using Tapatalk 4


----------



## scifan

WIFI oddity...

IF you set wifi to be always on and press the power button, it turns wifi off... 

if you set wifi to be on always when during sleep when plugged it, it seems to work as expected... (it's on a touchstone...)

Sent from my TouchPad using Tapatalk 4


----------



## nevertells

scifan said:


> WIFI oddity... IF you set wifi to be always on and press the power button, it turns wifi off... if you set wifi to be on always when during sleep when plugged it, it seems to work as expected... (it's on a touchstone...) Sent from my TouchPad using Tapatalk 4


Wow, do any of you guys read or search any of this thread? Go back and read post #625.


----------



## mambro

Ventus said:


> i have no more this problem now with google + i resolved this wiht install 4.1.2 and install again 4.2.2 but now i have problem with "removed sd card" sd card removed insert a new one" "pffff"" lol... any idea ? i know this problem is not new my mistake was to add too much programm in external sd card last time i find solution but impossible to do it again.
> 
> also what is the best partion sdcard size ?1024/2048/4096 and swap size ? in cwm....
> 
> thanks for you help :-D
> 
> sorry for my broken english ;-)


I had the same problem with the "SD card" and having put too many apps on it. Here is what worked for me, courtesy of "jcsullins"...

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13277-fixes-for-sdcard-issues-for-all-versions-of-cyanogenmod/

This is the part you want to work with:

"*Removed SD card*
SD card removed. Insert a new one.

If so, that (most likely) means that you have encountered the
50+ issue. To fix it, you will need to move apps back from
the 'sdcard' to the 'Internal storage' (or 'phone').

The next fix/workaround allows you to 'stash' some of the apps
on the 'sdcard' so that the 50+ issue does not come into play.
This will allow you to move apps back from the 'sdcard' without
encountering the "Removed SD card" error while attempting to do so.
Each time you apply this 'fix', it will 'stash' all but 40 of
the apps on the 'sdcard'.

So, apply this fix once. Then move apps back from the 'sdcard' to
the 'phone' (or 'Internal storage'). Note that apps that have been
'stashed' might show with a greyed-out icon with an 'SD Card' symbol
and the letters 'SD' -- do not attempt to move these. After you
have moved the apps from the 'sdcard' back to 'phone' (those that
haven't been 'stashed'), you apply the fix again. Applying the
fix the second time will 'unstash' the remaining apps (remember
that it will not allow more than 40 apps to be 'unstashed') thus
allowing you to move them off the 'sdcard' too.

Get it here: http://www.mediafire.com/?4n3fhag1d33127q

Apply with your favorite recovery software."

My method was to do a recovery boot, then clear all of the caches. This would give me enough time to boot up and plug the TouchPad into a desktop to transfer over the zip file (cm-7.1.0-tenderloin-move_sdcard_apps-signed.zip) before the SD card error would occur (and then the SD card is also not visible to the desktop for any transfers via USB). If your TouchPad is working well enough to download the zip file directly from the web to your TouchPad, then try that.

With the file in place on the TouchPad, I did another recovery boot, cleared the caches, and then installed the software. I used the Settings -> Apps (then selecting "ON SD CARD" and then touching the 3 dots in the upper right corner to "Sort by size"). Since it's the quantity of apps on the SD card and not the size, I chose to move the SMALLEST apps back to the system by selecting an app and clicking on the "Move to tablet" button. Manually counting them along the way.

There is also a "too many apps" related issue with "asec mount points" that was interesting. See post #457 here:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2223665&page=46

It took a couple of runs of the software to "stash" the number of apps I needed to move, but it worked GREAT!


----------



## scifan

Thanks for pointing that out in such a caustic fashion...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Colchiro

Sorry, you're offended, but every 4th question here is about wifi.


----------



## nevertells

scifan said:


> Thanks for pointing that out in such a caustic fashion... Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4


Then you don't know me. That was just a reminder that you need to do your homework before posting questions that have been asked and answered ad nauseum! I was even nice enough to point you to the last post just one page and a few posts before yours that answered it again.


----------



## charlesincharge

Hi everyone,

Sorry if this has already been asked before. I'm trying to use VPN with PPTP. I set up everything but when I press connect, it immediately shows disconnected. It's like it doesn't even try to connect. Is VPN working? I'm using the milaq nightly.

Thanks.


----------



## hploin

charlesincharge said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Sorry if this has already been asked before. I'm trying to use VPN with PPTP. I set up everything but when I press connect, it immediately shows disconnected. It's like it doesn't even try to connect. Is VPN working? I'm using the milaq nightly.
> 
> Thanks.


Same behavior for me on milaq, so I'm guessing it's broke.


----------



## scifan

For what it's worth - I wasn't asking a question, just sharing an observation of behavior.

It doesn't really matter...

I'll go back to IRC as my primary method of providing feedback to Jcsullins...

Sent from my TouchPad using Tapatalk 4


----------



## drajn

So, liking cm10.1 android 4.2.2 with Bluetooth. All good with connecting via bluetooth to phone and keyboard. However, for izettle pin and chip reader it looks connected but the izettle app says not, any thoughts?


----------



## drajn

So, liking cm10.1 android 4.2.2 with Bluetooth. All good with connecting via bluetooth to phone and keyboard. However, for izettle pin and chip reader it looks connected but the izettle app says not, any thoughts?


----------



## bfc99

Installed the bluetooth test rom over CM9 just had a few issues getting bluetooth to work both ways but all is fine now. Because I played safe & did a factory reset I needed to reinstall my apps. I had problems with some eg Navfree but have since used the app Appinstaller to reinstall from the sd card.
Great work guys, will only upgrade from this rom when bluetooth is sorted on the nightlies.
Regards
Bfc99


----------



## RolandDeschain79

bfc99 said:


> Installed the bluetooth test rom over CM9 just had a few issues getting bluetooth to work both ways but all is fine now. Because I played safe & did a factory reset I needed to reinstall my apps. I had problems with some eg Navfree but have since used the app Appinstaller to reinstall from the sd card.
> Great work guys, will only upgrade from this rom when bluetooth is sorted on the nightlies.
> Regards
> Bfc99


Sounds like smart thinking :grin: I just made this video about that :lol: Also massive updates to the OP have just been made to improve our thread here :fox:


----------



## nevertells

scifan said:


> For what it's worth - I wasn't asking a question, just sharing an observation of behavior.It doesn't really matter... I'll go back to IRC as my primary method of providing feedback to Jcsullins... Sent from my TouchPad using Tapatalk 4


 Sounds like a great idea, bye bye!


----------



## RolandDeschain79

scifan said:


> WIFI oddity... IF you set wifi to be always on and press the power button, it turns wifi off... if you set wifi to be on always when during sleep when plugged it, it seems to work as expected... (it's on a touchstone...) Sent from my TouchPad using Tapatalk 4


Reporting problems is fine and welcome but submitting alogcat is better. If you have a problem that is easily reproducible, then submitting alogcat could actually help to get the problem fixed. You can read all about it in the thread below. Lots of people report the problems but few actually submit alog to the developers. Lets all help to keep development alive by submitting helpful logs to our talented developers :grin:

[Tutorial] How To Logcat


----------



## theechap

Looks like Milaq has started CM 10.2 nightlies. Sweet!

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2450358


----------



## scifan

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Reporting problems is fine and welcome but submitting alogcat is better. If you have a problem that is easily reproducible, then submitting alogcat could actually help to get the problem fixed. You can read all about it in the thread below. Lots of people report the problems but few actually submit alog to the developers. Lets all help to keep development alive by submitting helpful logs to our talented developers :grin:
> 
> [Tutorial] How To Logcat


Logcats aren't difficult to grab... except for when your tablet hangs and spontaneously reboots...

I noticed in this latest iteration, that /proc/last_klog, last_klog2 and last_klog3 aren't being populated with data anymore... I remember Jcsullins setting that up in cm 9 to help with troubleshooting lockup/reboot issues.

Grabbing a last log from bootie is more challenging...

I've also noticed that sometimes my bt keyboard doesn't re-attach and I have to unpair and re-pair to get it to connect up again... (this is a stock HP keyboard)

Would you like a logcat for the wifi issue?

And it'd be really helpful if the last_klog files were working - I've had at least 2 experiences now when things have locked up and the tablet has rebooted under this latest install...

(I have no problem with setting up pastebin's of logs...)

Sent from my TouchPad using Tapatalk 4


----------



## RolandDeschain79

scifan said:


> Logcats aren't difficult to grab... except for when your tablet hangs and spontaneously reboots...
> 
> I noticed in this latest iteration, that /proc/last_klog, last_klog2 and last_klog3 aren't being populated with data anymore... I remember Jcsullins setting that up in cm 9 to help with troubleshooting lockup/reboot issues.
> 
> Grabbing a last log from bootie is more challenging...
> 
> I've also noticed that sometimes my bt keyboard doesn't re-attach and I have to unpair and re-pair to get it to connect up again... (this is a stock HP keyboard)
> 
> Would you like a logcat for the wifi issue?
> 
> And it'd be really helpful if the last_klog files were working - I've had at least 2 experiences now when things have locked up and the tablet has rebooted under this latest install...
> 
> (I have no problem with setting up pastebin's of logs...)
> 
> Sent from my TouchPad using Tapatalk 4


Hey yes leaving a logcat for the developers is the best thing us users can do to help with the development. Just describing the problem basically leaves them to have to reproduce it and then check for errors. Its always nice to lend a hand and do our part for the good of the TouchPad Try and reproduce both the WiFi and BT issues, it's a BT build after all I've also had the problem with the klogs not being populated but I haven't seen anyone comment on the issue so ya :fright:


----------



## ericdabbs

I am kinda confused about what partition changes we need to make. I see

From Milaq's OP
*Advised partition layout:
system - 500mb
cache - 200mb
sdcard - 400mb
data - [remaining space] (i.e. ~11.5gb for 16gb TouchPads)

easiest way to resize partitions is by using tailor in webOS (install with preware et al)*

In the Tailor app, I see the following entries to modify

USB(media) - 10.5 GB
Android(system) - 400 MB
Android(cache) - 200 MB
Android (data) - 1.5 GB
Unused Space - 16 MB

The system and cache entries are obvious but what does Milaq mean by "sdcard - 400 MB"? Does this mean to shrink the Android(data) to 400 MB or the USB (media) to 400 MB in the Tailor app? Then I assume the remaining disk space would be on the other position?

Can someone tell me if I am suppose to do option 1 or option 2 on the Tailor app???

Option 1
USB(media) - 11.5 GB
Android(system) - 500 MB
Android(cache) - 200 MB
Android (data) - 400 MB
Unused Space - 16 MB

Option 2
USB(media) - 400 MB
Android(system) - 500 MB
Android(cache) - 200 MB
Android (data) - 11.5 GB
Unused Space - 16 MB


----------



## theechap

He is recommending option 2. While I did increase my system partition, I haven't done the others yet because his is the only build I know of that's doing the data/media emulation stuff.

That being said, 10.2 has been running pretty well so far. I had one issue where the sound stopped but fixed after a reboot. I haven't really tested it much though.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

ericdabbs said:


> I am kinda confused about what partition changes we need to make. I see
> 
> From Milaq's OP
> *Advised partition layout:
> system - 500mb
> cache - 200mb
> sdcard - 400mb
> data - [remaining space] (i.e. ~11.5gb for 16gb TouchPads)
> 
> easiest way to resize partitions is by using tailor in webOS (install with preware et al)*
> 
> In the Tailor app, I see the following entries to modify
> 
> USB(media) - 10.5 GB
> Android(system) - 400 MB
> Android(cache) - 200 MB
> Android (data) - 1.5 GB
> Unused Space - 16 MB
> 
> The system and cache entries are obvious but what does Milaq mean by "sdcard - 400 MB"? Does this mean to shrink the Android(data) to 400 MB or the USB (media) to 400 MB in the Tailor app? Then I assume the remaining disk space would be on the other position?
> 
> Can someone tell me if I am suppose to do option 1 or option 2 on the Tailor app???
> 
> Option 1
> USB(media) - 11.5 GB
> Android(system) - 500 MB
> Android(cache) - 200 MB
> Android (data) - 400 MB
> Unused Space - 16 MB
> 
> Option 2
> USB(media) - 400 MB
> Android(system) - 500 MB
> Android(cache) - 200 MB
> Android (data) - 11.5 GB
> Unused Space - 16 MB


I'll show you how to do it


----------



## Gradular

You can use my system resize to 425 script to make enough room in to install milaq's 4.3 and the 4.3 gapps.

Sent from my TouchPad using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## garux

RolandDeschain79 said:


> I'll show you how to do it


Thanks so much for the video, Roland, went like a piece of cake.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Gradular said:


> You can use my system resize to 425 script to make enough room in to install milaq's 4.3 and the 4.3 gapps.
> 
> Sent from my TouchPad using RootzWiki mobile app


Have you got that 512MB script working too? I could add it to the OP.

Here is the stand alone video for the Tailor instructions.


----------



## Gradular

No not yet... still having the zip issue problem. haven't had much time to troubleshoot the issue. Once I figure that out i plan to put out some scripts that will shrink the sd card to different sizes and use the rest for data.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## Mpgrimm2

Without having 'ANY' clue about what's involved (rubs magic lamp) I have to ask if any of our talented people have considered tweaking AcmeInstaller (ie from 3 to 4.3) for a new system size of 450-500mb to accommodate the newer 4.2/4.3roms and full Gapps packages? 
It would make for a more familiar setup process for everyone and support earlier versions.

Edit: I read the updated OP and see Roland is thinking the same thing.

Sent from my Up all Night Sleep all Day EVO3D!


----------



## nevertells

You need to see is Green is still hanging around, the one that created ACME3.


----------



## Mpgrimm2

nevertells said:


> You need to see is Green is still hanging around, the one that created ACME3.


Ah yes, Mr. Green. Where art thou?
Is there a "Green Signal" we can light?

Thanks for the reminder NT.

Sent from my Up all Night Sleep all Day EVO3D!


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Mpgrimm2 said:


> Ah yes, Mr. Green. Where art thou?
> Is there a "Green Signal" we can light?
> 
> Thanks for the reminder NT.
> 
> Sent from my Up all Night Sleep all Day EVO3D!


Light up the signal we need the mighty power of Green!





Gradular said:


> No not yet... still having the zip issue problem. haven't had much time to troubleshoot the issue. Once I figure that out i plan to put out some scripts that will shrink the sd card to different sizes and use the rest for data.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki mobile app


RootzWiki member codycoyote was kind enough to submitted a 512MB System partition flashable zip based on your work! It needs some testing, Any takers :grin: Thanks

https://app.box.com/s/imru8tfbeij37103g5al


----------



## Gradular

Works! So it must be something that changed in my zip program...

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## nevertells

Mpgrimm2 said:


> Ah yes, Mr. Green. Where art thou?
> Is there a "Green Signal" we can light?
> 
> Thanks for the reminder NT.
> 
> Sent from my Up all Night Sleep all Day EVO3D!





RolandDeschain79 said:


> Light up the signal we need the mighty power of Green!
> 
> 
> 
> RootzWiki member codycoyote was kind enough to submitted a 512MB System partition flashable zip based on your work! It needs some testing, Any takers :grin: Thanks
> 
> https://app.box.com/s/imru8tfbeij37103g5al
> 
> Sad to report that I tried to track him down and he has not been active in Rootzwiki for a long time. This new forum software does not even provide a way to PM him either. Stupid software! :lame: I hate these new emoticons! I want the old Android ones back!


----------



## codycoyote

Maybe you could reach green via his Youtube channel

http://www.youtube.com/user/greentheonly


----------



## scifan

Hmmm... this morning my touchpad will not awaken via "usual" means (home button or power button)...

Here's a logcat from it... http://pastebin.com/qNucw9RX

Note that it was responsive to ADB commands...

I also find that my bluetooth keyboard doesn't always reconnect as expected, and I noticed these entries in the logcat related to bluetooth - not sure if it's important or not.... http://pastebin.com/F4ZSXTcb



> I/InputReader( 538): Joystick 'Broadcom Bluetooth HID' has 27 axes but the framework only supports a maximum of 14.
> 
> I/InputReader( 538): Discarding joystick 'Broadcom Bluetooth HID' axis 63 because there are too many axes.
> I/InputReader( 538): Discarding joystick 'Broadcom Bluetooth HID' axis 62 because there are too many axes.
> I/InputReader( 538): Discarding joystick 'Broadcom Bluetooth HID' axis 61 because there are too many axes.
> I/InputReader( 538): Discarding joystick 'Broadcom Bluetooth HID' axis 60 because there are too many axes.
> I/InputReader( 538): Discarding joystick 'Broadcom Bluetooth HID' axis 59 because there are too many axes.
> I/InputReader( 538): Discarding joystick 'Broadcom Bluetooth HID' axis 58 because there are too many axes.
> I/InputReader( 538): Discarding joystick 'Broadcom Bluetooth HID' axis 57 because there are too many axes.
> I/InputReader( 538): Discarding joystick 'Broadcom Bluetooth HID' axis 56 because there are too many axes.
> I/InputReader( 538): Discarding joystick 'Broadcom Bluetooth HID' axis 55 because there are too many axes.
> I/InputReader( 538): Discarding joystick 'Broadcom Bluetooth HID' axis 54 because there are too many axes.
> I/InputReader( 538): Discarding joystick 'Broadcom Bluetooth HID' axis 53 because there are too many axes.
> I/InputReader( 538): Discarding joystick 'Broadcom Bluetooth HID' axis 52 because there are too many axes.
> I/InputReader( 538): Discarding joystick 'Broadcom Bluetooth HID' axis 51 because there are too many axes.
> I/InputReader( 538): Device added: id=8, name='Broadcom Bluetooth HID', sources=0x01000511


(this is with the stock HP bluetooth keyboard)...

Also wifi doesn't work right when "Keep Wi-Fi on during sleep is set to "always" vs "Only when plugged in" - if I turn off the screen using the power button, wifi turns off as well and then turns back on and reconnects when you wake the touchpad up. (behavior works as expected when set to "Only when plugged in"...)

Here's a pastebin for that as well...http://pastebin.com/xx6nJEKE


----------



## nevertells

codycoyote said:


> Maybe you could reach green via his Youtube channel
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/greentheonly


Are you sure that is the same guy? I did finally figure out how to send him a message using this new forum software. So waiting to see if he responds. I hate this new software!!!!


----------



## nevertells

scifan said:


> Hmmm... this morning my touchpad will not awaken via "usual" means (home button or power button)...
> 
> Here's a logcat from it... http://pastebin.com/qNucw9RX
> 
> Note that it was responsive to ADB commands...
> 
> I also find that my bluetooth keyboard doesn't always reconnect as expected, and I noticed these entries in the logcat related to bluetooth - not sure if it's important or not.... http://pastebin.com/F4ZSXTcb
> 
> (this is with the stock HP bluetooth keyboard)...
> 
> Also wifi doesn't work right when "Keep Wi-Fi on during sleep is set to "always" vs "Only when plugged in" - if I turn off the screen using the power button, wifi turns off as well and then turns back on and reconnects when you wake the touchpad up. (behavior works as expected when set to "Only when plugged in"...)


Force a reboot by holding power + home buttons. Have you made a Nandroid backup? If rebooting does not help, do a factory data reset from recovery and then restore the backup. Otherwise, uninstall, reinstall and then restore the backup.


----------



## Mpgrimm2

codycoyote said:


> Maybe you could reach green via his Youtube channel
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/greentheonly


Thanks for helping out with that 512mb system partition zip. I will be out near OKC starting next week for work (2 weeks) and hope to get some serious android play time in the off hours to try some of the new stuff out.
Hopefully see if there is any troubleshooting to be done to get my VERY generic Bluetooth Keyboard/case (for an iPad, eww icky) working with JC's cm10.1 build (didn't work with cm10.0 either, only cm9 so far and I would prefer not to go back).

Sent from my Up all Night Sleep all Day EVO3D!


----------



## RolandDeschain79

scifan said:


> Hmmm... this morning my touchpad will not awaken via "usual" means (home button or power button)...
> 
> Here's a logcat from it... http://pastebin.com/qNucw9RX
> 
> Note that it was responsive to ADB commands...
> 
> I also find that my bluetooth keyboard doesn't always reconnect as expected, and I noticed these entries in the logcat related to bluetooth - not sure if it's important or not.... http://pastebin.com/F4ZSXTcb
> 
> (this is with the stock HP bluetooth keyboard)...
> 
> Also wifi doesn't work right when "Keep Wi-Fi on during sleep is set to "always" vs "Only when plugged in" - if I turn off the screen using the power button, wifi turns off as well and then turns back on and reconnects when you wake the touchpad up. (behavior works as expected when set to "Only when plugged in"...)
> 
> Here's a pastebin for that as well...http://pastebin.com/xx6nJEKE


Also do this for the Wifi issue

*Note:*If wifi turns off in suspend/Sleep mode - uncheck wifi optimization.
-Settings/Wi-Fi/3 Dots/Advanced/Wi-fI optimization (uncheck)


----------



## nevertells

Wonders never cease. I heard back from Green. He asked some questions that I need to answer. I'll keep you all posted when it's clearer where he stands on this.


----------



## Colchiro

Hopefully it addresses the sizing needs of the 4.3 roms as well.


----------



## Medevila

The CM10 link with "all files needed" in the OP is down


----------



## nevertells

I have not heard back from Green personally, but he has jumped into the discussion over in Milaq's CM10.2 thread on XDA. So you might want to jump over there to see what is developing. Even some discussion of removing WebOS completely.


----------



## nevertells

Medevila said:


> The CM10 link with "all files needed" in the OP is down


You do not mention which specific link you are talking about, but if it is a goo.im link, that because goo.im frequently goes down. Be patient and keep trying.


----------



## cyberprashant

BT on the 0808 Jcsullins rom - seems after a while it will stop working. I was using it for several weeks and then it wouldn't reconnect or reinstall my BT mouse and keyboard (and tested the devices on my S4 and they work fine so it's not the BT devices). Milaq still hasn't added BT as far as I can tell. Will wait to upgrade from 0808 until nightly gets BT.

Finally I had to clean install (not just factory wipe, but system wipe under CWM mounts and partitions) and full reinstall then use titanium backup to restore apps) - so if BT issues, it's still buggy even with 0808 Jcsullins but at least you have it. You can use Citrix Receiver just fine - for my work's remote site i have to use firefox and then launch Remote desktop thru the browser which automatically opens up receiver.

Titanium backup has a fast app installer feature which is awesome (similar to fast web install which was once part of appbrain) - this feature rocks.


----------



## Colchiro

JC has a lot of work to clean up his BT code before he can check it into Git so Milaq, Shumash and all the other devs can use it. Since they all work out of the kindness of their heart and have daytime jobs, all you can do is use JC's 0808 build and wait.


----------



## cyberprashant

Colchiro said:


> JC has a lot of work to clean up his BT code before he can check it into Git so Milaq, Shumash and all the other devs can use it. Since they all work out of the kindness of their heart and have daytime jobs, all you can do is use JC's 0808 build and wait.


Definitely appreciate the hard work these guys put in!! keep it up. But i have one question, if we are using android 4.2.2 for the build here (i.e. 0808 CM10.1 Jcsullins) and if for example BT works flawless on my galaxy s4 and android is open source, could they not port the BT code over from the BT stack used on the S4 (EDIT: which also is on 4.2.2 currently)? (Obviously, its more complicated than that but just wondering why if android is open source, there's this gap). Thanks.


----------



## Ventus

hello friends,

i m now on 4.3 nighty but my problem i have only 200mb left on internal memory how can i resolve this ?

sorry for my broken english :-D


----------



## Gradular

Ventus said:


> hello friends,
> 
> i m now on 4.3 nighty but my problem i have only 200mb left on internal memory how can i resolve this ?
> sorry for my broken english :-D


You need to either use tailor in webos to move space from sd card to data or use jcsullins data increase scripts in recovery.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## scifan

nevertells said:


> Force a reboot by holding power + home buttons. Have you made a Nandroid backup? If rebooting does not help, do a factory data reset from recovery and then restore the backup. Otherwise, uninstall, reinstall and then restore the backup.


I do have a nandroid, but haven't actually had to revert to it as yet.

I was able to reboot and get my screen back via adb and my touchpad's been pretty happy since. I just found that behavior to be weird and grabbed a logcat to hopefully help troubleshoot the issue (perhaps I'm just the lucky one).

Sent from my TouchPad using Tapatalk 4


----------



## scifan

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Also do this for the Wifi issue
> 
> *Note:*If wifi turns off in suspend/Sleep mode - uncheck wifi optimization.
> -Settings/Wi-Fi/3 Dots/Advanced/Wi-fI optimization (uncheck)


I'll give that a try.

Sent from my TouchPad using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Ventus

Gradular said:


> You need to either use tailor in webos to move space from sd card to data or use jcsullins data increase scripts in recovery.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki mobile app


i tried tailor but i don't know which number i must change :-(((

is it possible to take some space from external sd card, i have 2go free i d like to have 500mb more in tablett only need that.

last question many programms dont work since 4.3 like reckless racing 2... i have message "this device is currently unsupported. please refund the purchase"

help me please 

thanks for answer gradular ;-)


----------



## Colchiro

Tailor/resizing questions should go here: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/37875-how-to-guide-for-changing-your-system-data-and-cache-partition-sizes-to-whatever-you-want/

The links to JC script might be easier for you then.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Full how to video here


----------



## nevertells

cyberprashant said:


> BT on the 0808 Jcsullins rom - seems after a while it will stop working. I was using it for several weeks and then it wouldn't reconnect or reinstall my BT mouse and keyboard (and tested the devices on my S4 and they work fine so it's not the BT devices). Milaq still hasn't added BT as far as I can tell. Will wait to upgrade from 0808 until nightly gets BT.
> 
> Finally I had to clean install (not just factory wipe, but system wipe under CWM mounts and partitions) and full reinstall then use titanium backup to restore apps) - so if BT issues, it's still buggy even with 0808 Jcsullins but at least you have it. You can use Citrix Receiver just fine - for my work's remote site i have to use firefox and then launch Remote desktop thru the browser which automatically opens up receiver.
> 
> Titanium backup has a fast app installer feature which is awesome (similar to fast web install which was once part of appbrain) - this feature rocks.


The key word here guy is hardware. The developer trying to get BT working on a particular device has to know the exact working specs of the hardware and HP and the hardware manufactures have never been very cooperative in that respect. And Google keeps changing the working space of the code around in the different versions of Android, so that causes headaches. Then there is the old kernel that the developers have to use because they have not been able to get the newer kernels working on the TouchPad. They are coded differently, so another obstacle to overcome.


----------



## nevertells

scifan said:


> I do have a nandroid, but haven't actually had to revert to it as yet.
> 
> I was able to reboot and get my screen back via adb and my touchpad's been pretty happy since. I just found that behavior to be weird and grabbed a logcat to hopefully help troubleshoot the issue (perhaps I'm just the lucky one).
> 
> Sent from my TouchPad using Tapatalk 4


Just kind of keep in mind that computers do strange things sometimes for no explainable reason. A little tiny bit of corruption can cause major headaches. SOP should be reboot, reset, restore and re-install before raising any red flags. If a problem continues after doing the a fore mentioned attempts to correct it, then a logcat and bug report are warranted. We are all basically test rats for very experimental software and will find that not every issue is a bug, but rather a glitch.


----------



## nevertells

Ventus said:


> i tried tailor but i don't know which number i must change :-(((
> 
> is it possible to take some space from external sd card, i have 2go free i d like to have 500mb more in tablett only need that.
> 
> last question many programms dont work since 4.3 like reckless racing 2... i have message "this device is currently unsupported. please refund the purchase"
> 
> help me please
> 
> thanks for answer gradular ;-)


You only have 2GB of space left on your SD card? You must have and 16GB TouchPad. What the heck do you have saved on your SD card?


----------



## scifan

nevertells said:


> Just kind of keep in mind that computers do strange things sometimes for no explainable reason. A little tiny bit of corruption can cause major headaches. SOP should be reboot, reset, restore and re-install before raising any red flags. If a problem continues after doing the a fore mentioned attempts to correct it, then a logcat and bug report are warranted. We are all basically test rats for very experimental software and will find that not every issue is a bug, but rather a glitch.


I get that... I consider restoring or re-installing a last resort.

Providing logs is one of the things I do when things go haywire... and if something changes and I see a consistent behavior, then I'll revert to an older version of code after trying to document that behavior.

I was simply hoping that my logs might help Jcsullins with troubleshooting any of these issues (they've helped him and Dalingrin troubleshoot issues in the past)... I've experienced a crash 3 times now - and next time I'll go grab the boot logs from bootie... previously I would have simply grabbed the 3 klog files from /proc, but they aren't being populated with data any longer in the 10.1 rom... (this too was something Jcsullins had setup previously to help with troubleshooting crashes)

Sent from my TouchPad using Tapatalk 4


----------



## nevertells

scifan said:


> I get that... I consider restoring or re-installing a last resort.
> 
> Providing logs is one of the things I do when things go haywire... and if something changes and I see a consistent behavior, then I'll revert to an older version of code after trying to document that behavior.
> 
> I was simply hoping that my logs might help Jcsullins with troubleshooting any of these issues (they've helped him and Dalingrin troubleshoot issues in the past)... I've experienced a crash 3 times now - and next time I'll go grab the boot logs from bootie... previously I would have simply grabbed the 3 klog files from /proc, but they aren't being populated with data any longer in the 10.1 rom... (this too was something Jcsullins had setup previously to help with troubleshooting crashes)
> 
> Sent from my TouchPad using Tapatalk 4


If you consider restoring or re-installing a last resort, then you missed the point of my post. In this world of installing experimental Android software on a device that technically was never supposed to have Android on it, restoring and re-installing is part of the logical troubleshooting steps before one generates a logcat and asks a very busy developer to do troubleshooting for you. In fact, you stated that you managed to use ADB to fix whatever your issue was, so why generate a logcat?

And here is a reality check. The chances that J.C. Sullins is even going to read what you post here are slim to none. If you want his attention, you are going to visit a forum where he is active and this thread is not one of them. I have not even seen a post from him in his debrick thread for months. I doubt even sending him a PM will even get a response.


----------



## cyberprashant

nevertells said:


> The key word here guy is hardware. The developer trying to get BT working on a particular device has to know the exact working specs of the hardware and HP and the hardware manufactures have never been very cooperative in that respect. And Google keeps changing the working space of the code around in the different versions of Android, so that causes headaches. Then there is the old kernel that the developers have to use because they have not been able to get the newer kernels working on the TouchPad. They are coded differently, so another obstacle to overcome.


thanks for this - helps us to understand the headaches faced


----------



## Y314K

jcsullins said:


> I've uploaded a new CM10.1 Bluetooth build:
> 
> http://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/cmtouchpad/testing/cm-10.1-20130808-EXPERIMENTAL-tenderloin-BLUETOOTH_TEST.zip
> 
> Bluetooth keyboards should now work with this build. Note that with the HP Touchpad Bluetooth Keyboard, you use the
> keyboard to re-initiate a connection instead of the the Touchpad. So once you get it paired, just turn it off (the keyboard)
> when you are done using it. Turn it back on (the keyboard), and it should re-connect (usually takes about 10 secs).
> 
> Also, THIS IS NOT A NEW ROM. This is milaq's unofficial CM10.1 ROM with changes/additions needed to get bluetooth
> working.
> 
> *I will be making the source available so it can be included in any CM10.1 (based) ROM soon. However, since this was an effort
> than spanned several weeks and touches several source code repositories, it will take a little time to get everything
> cleaned-up and organized properly.*
> 
> This will most likely be the last Bluetooth test build that I release. After the source is published, I expect that it will be included
> in most if not all CM10.1 ROMs.


At the risk of adding 2 weeks to any generic ETA for the BT fix... I am wondering if the delay for the release is related to the Cyanogen, inc. or privatization of part of Cyanogen code.... Not saying that the BT fix would be owned by Cynagen, inc.... But wondering...

Any update JCSullins... We are all eagerly awaiting BT support... And we hope it can be easily added to both 4.3 version of Android available now.... Both CM10.2 & eventually added to Evolv...

Please let us know... We understand this is a hobby & patience is golden...

Thanks again...


----------



## Colchiro

None of the above. The delay is due to the need to clean up JC's code so it works going forward. Then he can check it into Git and other devs can use it going forward.


----------



## tpuserhp

I am running Milaq nightly CM 10.1 and is planning to upgrade to Milag nightly CM 10.2 after resizing the partitions. I have TWRP installed and now CWM is hidden. It seems that Milaq CM 10.2 nightly requires the Datamedia CWM to install. I am afraid that TWRP will still be used to flash the 3 zip files (Datamedia CWM, CM10.2 build, and Google Apps) since CWM is hidden. Any issues of using TWRP to flash the zips files? Thanks.


----------



## Y314K

Colchiro said:


> None of the above. The delay is due to the need to clean up JC's code so it works going forward. Then he can check it into Git and other devs can use it going forward.


I know that the cleanup is the actual reason... Just was not sure it would take this long to clean it up... But then I am not a coder... What I mean by the CM.inc slowing things down is that if u'r a coder adding to CM... U might not be as keen/speediest to add u'r hard & free work to something that has gone .inc&#8230; I doubt that is the case with JC's&#8230; But I was just wondering if that could have a bearing on it&#8230;


----------



## tpuserhp

tpuserhp said:


> I am running Milaq nightly CM 10.1 and is planning to upgrade to Milag nightly CM 10.2 after resizing the partitions. I have TWRP installed and now CWM is hidden. It seems that Milaq CM 10.2 nightly requires the Datamedia CWM to install. I am afraid that TWRP will still be used to flash the 3 zip files (Datamedia CWM, CM10.2 build, and Google Apps) since CWM is hidden. Any issues of using TWRP to flash the zips files? Thanks.


I tried it and it works.


----------



## tpuserhp

When upgrading to cm10.2 from cm10.1, I wiped the system by mistake in TRWP. Now when I reboot, it reboots to CM 10.2 directly without giving me the boot options (like webos, twrp, etc). But the files with uImage prefix are in /etc/boot directory. How do I correct this issue? I hope this is not the last upgrade that I can do on touchpad. Thanks.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

tpuserhp said:


> When upgrading to cm10.2 from cm10.1, I wiped the system by mistake in TRWP. Now when I reboot, it reboots to CM 10.2 directly without giving me the boot options (like webos, twrp, etc). But the files with uImage prefix are in /etc/boot directory. How do I correct this issue? I hope this is not the last upgrade that I can do on touchpad. Thanks.


Place moboot into the cminstall folder and reflash it with ACME3, this should get things back to normal.


----------



## tpuserhp

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Place moboot into the cminstall folder and reflash it with ACME3, this should get things back to normal.


Thanks! I will give this a try!


----------



## RolandDeschain79

tpuserhp said:


> Thanks! I will give this a try!


Please let me know if that works fine,i'm just updating some stuff. This note might help too if you have boot order issues or multiple recoveries.

6)If Moboot is displaying multiple Rom or recovery names that you are not currently using, then do the following.

-With a rooted File explorer go to root/boot/ and delete the unwanted uImage.( X) file to remove the entry from Moboot.

-Here you can also change the default boot option by editing the moboot.default as text.

-Also you can change the default recovery option by editing android.default.recovery


----------



## tpuserhp

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Please let me know if that works fine,i'm just updating some stuff. This note might help too if you have boot order issues or multiple recoveries.
> 
> 6)If Moboot is displaying multiple Rom or recovery names that you are not currently using, then do the following.
> 
> -With a rooted File explorer go to root/boot/ and delete the unwanted uImage.( X) file to remove the entry from Moboot.
> 
> -Here you can also change the default boot option by editing the moboot.default as text.
> 
> -Also you can change the default recovery option by editing android.default.recovery


I placed moboot into /sdcard/cminstall folder and I ran ACME3. It comes back with messages on touchpad - cminstall not found and power off when ready. Now I am stuck in that screen and cannot get out like pressing power button and home button. I cannot reboot it further.

Stuck!! :-(


----------



## tpuserhp

tpuserhp said:


> I placed moboot into /sdcard/cminstall folder and I ran ACME3. It comes back with messages on touchpad - cminstall not found and power off when ready. Now I am stuck in that screen and cannot get out like pressing power button and home button. I cannot reboot it further.
> 
> Stuck!! :-(


I am getting message like:

gpio-keys:core navi button pressed

restart:false alarm, restore original wall values

Any suggestion of interrupting from this and get ot the reboot?


----------



## RolandDeschain79

tpuserhp said:


> I am getting message like:
> 
> gpio-keys:core navi button pressed
> 
> restart:false alarm, restore original wall values
> 
> Any suggestion of interrupting from this and get ot the reboot?


Did you try all these options and it won't turn off? Seems strange that it won't turn off.

*If your HP TouchPad is stuck in a boot loop or not responding Don't Panic! Try the following:*
-Hold down the Power and Home buttons together for 30sec to force the TouchPad to Reboot.
-Hold down the Power button and click the Home key 14 times.

Oh right CM10.2 shows 2 SDcards did you get moboot into the right cminstall folder?


----------



## tpuserhp

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Did you try all these options and it won't turn off? Seems strange that it won't turn off.
> 
> *If your HP TouchPad is stuck in a boot loop or not responding Don't Panic! Try the following:*
> -Hold down the Power and Home buttons together for 30sec to force the TouchPad to Reboot.
> -Hold down the Power button and click the Home key 14 times.
> 
> Oh right CM10.2 shows 2 SDcards did you get moboot into the right cminstall folder?


Hi Roland, I pressed the power and home buttons for 30 sec and it finally rebooted. Scary. Thanks for helping!!

Under root / it has external_sd and sdcard directories. I placed cminstall under /sdcard and it could not find it. I will place cminstall in external_sd and see if I have any luck. Thanks.


----------



## tpuserhp

Hi Roland, I have placed cminstall in both external_sd and sdcard and ACME3 completed normally. The lines fly by so quick and I did not catch whether moboot was installed. But it reboots directly to cm 10.2 wihtout giving me a reboot menu like before. I hope I don't have to uninstall and reinstall cm 10.2 with moboot again.


----------



## nevertells

tpuserhp said:


> I am running Milaq nightly CM 10.1 and is planning to upgrade to Milag nightly CM 10.2 after resizing the partitions. I have TWRP installed and now CWM is hidden. It seems that Milaq CM 10.2 nightly requires the Datamedia CWM to install. I am afraid that TWRP will still be used to flash the 3 zip files (Datamedia CWM, CM10.2 build, and Google Apps) since CWM is hidden. Any issues of using TWRP to flash the zips files? Thanks.


 If you used GooManager to install TWRP, CWM was uninstalled, not hidden. It's my understanding that TWRP, will not damage the SD card mounted in the data partition.


----------



## tpuserhp

tpuserhp said:


> Hi Roland, I have placed cminstall in both external_sd and sdcard and ACME3 completed normally. The lines fly by so quick and I did not catch whether moboot was installed. But it reboots directly to cm 10.2 wihtout giving me a reboot menu like before. I hope I don't have to uninstall and reinstall cm 10.2 with moboot again.


Hi Roland, looking at this further, moboot seems to be installed by ACME3 as /boot/uImage.moboot has the timestamp of my use of ACME3 to install moboot. Also, /boot/uImage is a symbolic link to /boot/uImage.moboot. It is not clear why rebooting does not give me a reboot menu to choose whether to reboot to webos or CWM.


----------



## tpuserhp

nevertells said:


> If you used GooManager to install TWRP, CWM was uninstalled, not hidden. It's my understanding that TWRP, will not damage the SD card mounted in the data partition.


Yes, I used GooManager to install TWRP. Thanks. Now my issue is rebooting does not give me boot menu even after I used ACME3 to install moboot. Please see my previous post. Any idea? Thanks.


----------



## zachman

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Use Llama instead.-Llama, Play Store Link- Location Profiles:Event tab choose + (at the bottom of the screen) Addcondition (battery Level Below 20%) Actions (turn off phone)There are also several other builds for CM10.1 you might like to checkout in the OP. O.a.t's first build has few problems, they will likely be fixed in the next build.


I tried to install the Llama app and still get the message that this app is not compatible with my device. I am running the 10.1 Bluetooth test build. Anymore ideas?


----------



## RolandDeschain79

zachman said:


> I tried to install the Llama app and still get the message that this app is not compatible with my device. I am running the 10.1 Bluetooth test build. Anymore ideas?


What about the 2nd option? ... wait, what, it took you how many months to respond?....Doesn't sound like much of a problem if you forgot about if for the last few months. Have you been messing with the DPI?

-AutomateIt, Play Store Link- What to do: New Rule/Trigger Battery level(Below 20%)/Action/Shutdown//save.

*How to Change the DPI settings:*
-If your home screen looks a little off then you may wish to change the DPI/LCD density.

*Note:* Setting the DPI to something other than 160 or 120 can cause compatibility issues with the Google Play Store. If you are unable to download and install apps then change the DPI to 160 or 120.
You can change the DPI settings either by using a free LCD app or by editing the build prop. The two apps below will do the job.

Resolution change / Density, DPI Play Store Link:
or
Try editing the build prop with an easy to use free app.
Build.prop Editor, Play Store Link:


----------



## RolandDeschain79

tpuserhp said:


> Hi Roland, I have placed cminstall in both external_sd and sdcard and ACME3 completed normally. The lines fly by so quick and I did not catch whether moboot was installed. But it reboots directly to cm 10.2 wihtout giving me a reboot menu like before. I hope I don't have to uninstall and reinstall cm 10.2 with moboot again.


Did you look in the cminstall folder to see if the moboot file was still present after running ACME3? Try putting CWM and Moboot in there. You might have to uninstall reinstall then restore your backup.


----------



## tpuserhp

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Did you look in the cminstall folder to see if the moboot file was still present after running ACME3? Try putting CWM and Moboot in there. You might have to uninstall reinstall then restore your backup.


cminstall folder was empty after running ACME3. I tried putting CWM and Mobbot in cminstall folder with the same result. I uninstalled and reinstalled to Android 4.1.2 as I have those files on my system already. Also, I am not quite sure what files to be placed in cminstall for 4.3 new install. I know moboot, gapps, CWM and 4.3 zip files need to be there. But I am not sure about the Datamedia zip file as it is only mentioed in Milaq's *[ROM] [NIGHTLY] [JB] [4.3] CyanogenMod 10.2 nightlies. I will upgrade to 4.3 tomorrow by flashing Datamedia, 4.3 zip and gapps. Hope it is smoother this time. Thanks*


----------



## froz

Some first impressions of milaqs 10/5 4.3 buildbuild. 
Had inode corruption in tailor, had to run check multiple times
Slightly panicked in cwm until I realized there was a second SD card option. Sad that that version can't mount USB storage
No errors to report after installation and reset of all apps.
Battery is acting funny. Losing a percent every min or two. Went into webos and it reports 95 pct when android reports 87 pct....
Quadrant score was very good, however there is a lag opening and closing windows.

Guess I'll keep playing with it and hope the battery issue and lag levels out.


----------



## tpuserhp

I upgraded to milaqs 10/5 4.3 android this morning. The second time upgrade is much smoother. I did a CWM backup right after install. The backup was successful but I could not find the physical location of the backup. In /sdcard/clockworkmod folder , there is only a .recovery_version file. In /external_sd/clockworkmod/backup, there is an empty backup folder. But when I reboot to CWM's restore, it shows me there is a recent backup. Anyone knows of changes to the CWM backup location in android 4.3? Thanks.


----------



## tpuserhp

tpuserhp said:


> I upgraded to milaqs 10/5 4.3 android this morning. The second time upgrade is much smoother. I did a CWM backup right after install. The backup was successful but I could not find the physical location of the backup. In /sdcard/clockworkmod folder , there is only a .recovery_version file. In /external_sd/clockworkmod/backup, there is an empty backup folder. But when I reboot to CWM's restore, it shows me there is a recent backup. Anyone knows of changes to the CWM backup location in android 4.3? Thanks.


I did another backup and wrote down the following msgs:

CWM V 6.0.3.6

Warning: No file_contexts

SDCard space free: 815MB

No sd-ext found.

Skipping backup of sd-ext.

..

There is no phsical backup I can find.

In the General ->Settings,->Storage, under the Internal Storage, it has Total space 1.48GB, Available 157MB. Under SD CARD, it has Total space 10.65GB, Available 8.27GB.


----------



## froz

Looks like I'm having some CPU issues on the 10/5 4.3 build. Any ideas what's up?


----------



## RolandDeschain79

tpuserhp said:


> I did another backup and wrote down the following msgs:
> 
> CWM V 6.0.3.6
> 
> Warning: No file_contexts
> 
> SDCard space free: 815MB
> 
> No sd-ext found.
> 
> Skipping backup of sd-ext.
> 
> ..
> 
> There is no phsical backup I can find.
> 
> In the General ->Settings,->Storage, under the Internal Storage, it has Total space 1.48GB, Available 157MB. Under SD CARD, it has Total space 10.65GB, Available 8.27GB.


Ohh I think we had a miscommunication as I was talking about the regular CWM6 and not the data media version.. Now I understand why you were having so much trouble getting Moboot back. This isn't the first report of issues with that CWM and you're not the first to loose their boot menu, happened to me too.

Now it seems you've discovered yet another epic problem with it. No backups, no thank you. Have you checked with a file explorer to see if you can find a backup? Sometimes they don't show up if you check in windows. I wondering if there is any data there at all. You should also be able to manage and delete backups via CWM so you may need to check from there too and delete any corrupt or incomplete backup data.


----------



## froz

froz said:


> Looks like I'm having some CPU issues on the 10/5 4.3 build. Any ideas what's up?


Can confirm it starts two CPUs. Quick system pro looks good on bootup, but then after a little usage it goes down.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

froz said:


> Looks like I'm having some CPU issues on the 10/5 4.3 build. Any ideas what's up?


Have you posted this in Milaqs CM10.2 thread yet? If so what did he say about it, if not you'd better go post it there too.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2450358&page=28


----------



## RolandDeschain79

froz said:


> Can confirm it starts two CPUs. Quick system pro looks good on bootup, but then after a little usage it goes down.


Oh this might be a non problem... Its normal for only 1 core to be active when the load is light. Test it out with Cool Tools and see if the 2nd core kicks in with more usage.


----------



## nevertells

tpuserhp said:


> Yes, I used GooManager to install TWRP. Thanks. Now my issue is rebooting does not give me boot menu even after I used ACME3 to install moboot. Please see my previous post. Any idea? Thanks.


It's probably because WebOS got set as the default OS instead of CyanogenMod. Hold down the home button while the TouchPad is booting until you see a message to release the key. You should now see Moboot. Boot to CM and using RomToolbox Lite, browse to the /boot folder and look for a file named moboot.default. Edit it and change it to CyanogenMod and save. Pay attention to the uppercase C and M in CyanogenMod. Or if you have Preware installed in WebOS, if you haven't already downloaded Cyboot, you can use that to change the default OS.


----------



## nevertells

zachman said:


> I tried to install the Llama app and still get the message that this app is not compatible with my device. I am running the 10.1 Bluetooth test build. Anymore ideas?


J.C. Sullins used Milaq's code to build his 20130808 Bluetooth build and Milaq's code at that time had compatibility issues with the PlayStore. Try a newer Milaq 10.1 nightly that was fixed. You won't have BlueTooth, but the PS issue is fixed.


----------



## nevertells

froz said:


> Some first impressions of milaqs 10/5 4.3 buildbuild.
> Had inode corruption in tailor, had to run check multiple times
> Slightly panicked in cwm until I realized there was a second SD card option. Sad that that version can't mount USB storage
> No errors to report after installation and reset of all apps.
> Battery is acting funny. Losing a percent every min or two. Went into webos and it reports 95 pct when android reports 87 pct....
> Quadrant score was very good, however there is a lag opening and closing windows.
> 
> Guess I'll keep playing with it and hope the battery issue and lag levels out.


One should wait several hours for a newly installed Rom to settle down. Also, turn off location services in settings and that should cut down on battery drain a lot.


----------



## nevertells

tpuserhp said:


> I did another backup and wrote down the following msgs:
> 
> CWM V 6.0.3.6
> 
> Warning: No file_contexts
> 
> SDCard space free: 815MB
> 
> No sd-ext found.
> 
> Skipping backup of sd-ext.
> 
> ..
> 
> There is no phsical backup I can find.
> 
> In the General ->Settings,->Storage, under the Internal Storage, it has Total space 1.48GB, Available 157MB. Under SD CARD, it has Total space 10.65GB, Available 8.27GB.


You should find that the cwm backup is being stored on the SD card in the /data partition not on the external SD card.


----------



## nevertells

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Oh this might be a non problem... Its normal for only 1 core to be active when the load is light. Test it out with Cool Tools and see if the 2nd core kicks in with more usage.





froz said:


> Can confirm it starts two CPUs. Quick system pro looks good on bootup, but then after a little usage it goes down.


I believe you will find that Cool Tools will show that when you run Antutu Benchmark, just the CPU check,then start Cool Tools, you will see both cpu's working their little heads off. Roland is correct. Unless there is a heavy load such as Antutu Benchmark, cpu0 does most of the work and cpu1 just sits there idling.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

nevertells said:


> J.C. Sullins used Milaq's code to build his 20130808 Bluetooth build and Milaq's code at that time had compatibility issues with the PlayStore. Try a newer Milaq 10.1 nightly that was fixed. You won't have BlueTooth, but the PS issue is fixed.


Hmm so technically he could install it in say CM9/10 then dirty flash with the BT build and still have the app. Looks like i'm getting a little long in the tooth and forgetting previous Rom problems 

It took him a few months to respond to my last post so by next year we should have a responce :winkP:


----------



## RolandDeschain79

nevertells said:


> It's probably because WebOS got set as the default OS instead of CyanogenMod. Hold down the home button while the TouchPad is booting until you see a message to release the key. You should now see Moboot. Boot to CM and using RomToolbox Lite, browse to the /boot folder and look for a file named moboot.default. Edit it and change it to CyanogenMod and save. Pay attention to the uppercase C and M in CyanogenMod. Or if you have Preware installed in WebOS, if you haven't already downloaded Cyboot, you can use that to change the default OS.


Hmm I wonder how this is happening? Glad to know it can be easily fixed.


----------



## nevertells

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Hmm so technically he could install it in say CM9/10 then dirty flash with the BT build and still have the app. Looks like i'm getting a little long in the tooth and forgetting previous Rom problems
> 
> It took him a few months to respond to my last post so by next year we should have a responce :winkP:


Yup, or he could extract the llama.apk from a backup and sideload it on the BT Rom. That's how I worked around the issue when I was testing J.C.'s BT test build. I eventually moved on to a newer nightly without BT.


----------



## nevertells

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Hmm I wonder how this is happening? Glad to know it can be easily fixed.


Yeah, that's the 64 million dollar question!


----------



## tpuserhp

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Ohh I think we had a miscommunication as I was talking about the regular CWM6 and not the data media version.. Now I understand why you were having so much trouble getting Moboot back. This isn't the first report of issues with that CWM and you're not the first to loose their boot menu, happened to me too.
> 
> Now it seems you've discovered yet another epic problem with it. No backups, no thank you. Have you checked with a file explorer to see if you can find a backup? Sometimes they don't show up if you check in windows. I wondering if there is any data there at all. You should also be able to manage and delete backups via CWM so you may need to check from there too and delete any corrupt or incomplete backup data.


I used ES file explore to check already but failed to find a backup. I will ask in Milaq thread and see if others have the same CWM backup issue. One thing is I need to use Tailor to reduce USN(Media) partition and give space to Data partition; otherwise I cannot install new app due to space issure. It is suggested in Milaq thread. Yout might want to add it to the OP. Thanks for your help.

P.S. I found out I'm not authorized to post in Milaq's thread. :-(


----------



## froz

nevertells said:


> I believe you will find that Cool Tools will show that when you run Antutu Benchmark, just the CPU check,then start Cool Tools, you will see both cpu's working their little heads off. Roland is correct. Unless there is a heavy load such as Antutu Benchmark, cpu0 does most of the work and cpu1 just sits there idling.


After a little more looking it looks like you guys are correct. Not sure why the SMP warnings are spitting out. My other tp doesn't appear to have the same behavior. That's a 10.1-20130903 milaq build. Great battery life and no stutter. 1day6 HRS with fairly frequent usage and at 54%. This is at 64% after 7 hours. It's dropped two pct just topping this. And the word completion is choppy as all get out..

I don't have 10 posts over at xda. Lol. Guess I should make done random comments.


----------



## nevertells

froz said:


> After a little more looking it looks like you guys are correct. Not sure why the SMP warnings are spitting out. My other tp doesn't appear to have the same behavior. That's a 10.1-20130903 milaq build. Great battery life and no stutter. 1day6 HRS with fairly frequent usage and at 54%. This is at 64% after 7 hours. It's dropped two pct just topping this. And the word completion is choppy as all get out..
> 
> I don't have 10 posts over at xda. Lol. Guess I should make done random comments.


Did you read my suggestion on how to fix your Moboot problem?


----------



## tpuserhp

nevertells said:


> Did you read my suggestion on how to fix your Moboot problem?


I have read your suggestion on fixing the Moboot problem. But I already moved on to uninstall and reinstall. I will keep your suggestion in mind if I run into the same Moboot problem in the future. Thanks!!


----------



## RolandDeschain79

tpuserhp said:


> I used ES file explore to check already but failed to find a backup. I will ask in Milaq thread and see if others have the same CWM backup issue. One thing is I need to use Tailor to reduce USN(Media) partition and give space to Data partition; otherwise I cannot install new app due to space issure. It is suggested in Milaq thread. Yout might want to add it to the OP. Thanks for your help.
> 
> P.S. I found out I'm not authorized to post in Milaq's thread. :-(


Be careful using Tailor.. there have been problems reported especially after trying to remove all the space from USB media... The reason I don't add this to my OP is because so many people had complaints about it. Didn't you just discover that your backups can't be found? What if you move all the space away from USB media, then find you can't make a backup. Now have no space left to make a backup with the regular CWM. Be gentle and don't hurt WebOS just take the amount of space you will need for apps. You know what is in my OP? A flashable zip by Jcsullins that will expand the internal storage space without Tailor or any risk. Now hows that sound?

*SDcard Fixes and Internal App Storage Increase(Important):*

All these fixes can be found in the following thread below by Jcsullins:

*Fixes for SDCARD issues for all versions of CyanogenMod*

*Removed SDcard Error Message: *



Spoiler



"*Removed SD card*

SD card removed. Insert a new one.

If so, that (most likely) means that you have encountered the
50+ issue. To fix it, you will need to move apps back from
the 'sdcard' to the 'Internal storage' (or 'phone').

The next fix/workaround allows you to 'stash' some of the apps
on the 'sdcard' so that the 50+ issue does not come into play.
This will allow you to move apps back from the 'sdcard' without
encountering the "Removed SD card" error while attempting to do so.
Each time you apply this 'fix', it will 'stash' all but 40 of
the apps on the 'sdcard'.

So, apply this fix once. Then move apps back from the 'sdcard' to
the 'phone' (or 'Internal storage'). Note that apps that have been
'stashed' might show with a greyed-out icon with an 'SD Card' symbol
and the letters 'SD' -- do not attempt to move these. After you
have moved the apps from the 'sdcard' back to 'phone' (those that
haven't been 'stashed'), you apply the fix again. Applying the
fix the second time will 'unstash' the remaining apps (remember
that it will not allow more than 40 apps to be 'unstashed') thus
allowing you to move them off the 'sdcard' too.

Get it here: http://www.mediafire...4n3fhag1d33127q

Apply with your favorite recovery software."Jcsullins Quote






*How to Increase the '**Internal space' for Additional App Storage: *



Spoiler



You can increase the size of your 'Internal space' (or /data)

in increments of 256MB, 512MB, 1024MB and 2048MB. You apply
these 'fixes' with recovery software (tested with CWM and TWRP),
however, please note the warnings below.

********** PLEASE READ ALL WARNINGS BELOW **********
********** PLEASE READ ALL WARNINGS BELOW **********
data_plus_256mb: http://www.mediafire...gxqjki8s255lwpw

data_plus_512mb: http://www.mediafire...wh83t6urhnf82ad

data_plus_1024mb: http://www.mediafire...zaeh4fd3pjinaga

data_plus_2048mb: http://www.mediafire...xyxdx7xscee6mex
********** PLEASE READ ALL WARNINGS BELOW **********
********** PLEASE READ ALL WARNINGS BELOW **********

WARNINGS:

1) BACKUPS. BACKUPS. BACKUPS. As always, and especially when you
are resizing filesystems, you should have backups. This means
backups of all data (that you would care about losing) on the
Touchpad. These backups should be stored off of the Touchpad.

2) Before attempting to resize your 'Internal space' make sure
you have enough free space on your 'sdcard' to do so. Check
this from Settings/Storage/SD card/Available Space. You should
have enough space plus a very healthy 'safety margin'.
DO NOT ATTEMPT TO TAKE ALL (OR CLOSE) AVAILABLE SPACE FROM SDCARD.

3) Before applying this 'fix', make sure you have plenty of charge
on your battery.

4) Do not reboot, reset or otherwise interrupt the touchpad while
applying this 'fix'.

5) As soon as this 'fix' is complete, use the recovery software's
reboot command to reboot the system. Do not do anything else
in recovery after applying this 'fix'. This 'fix' does things
that recovery software are not designed to do and does not

expect to happen. REBOOT IMMEDIATELY AFTER APPLYING FIX.

Jcsullins Quote





froz said:


> After a little more looking it looks like you guys are correct. Not sure why the SMP warnings are spitting out. My other tp doesn't appear to have the same behavior. That's a 10.1-20130903 milaq build. Great battery life and no stutter. 1day6 HRS with fairly frequent usage and at 54%. This is at 64% after 7 hours. It's dropped two pct just topping this. And the word completion is choppy as all get out..
> 
> I don't have 10 posts over at xda. Lol. Guess I should make done random comments.


I hear you guys on the XDA post requirements. You need far too many posts before they allow you to make use of the developer section. Lucky for you guys I've got lots general XDA threads and you can post whatever you like there. Lots of gaming threads, my free bootanimations, fun stuff.

XDA threads you can post in for fun



Spoiler



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2316259

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2410203

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1868326

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2278417

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2329264

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2331085

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2289217


----------



## tpuserhp

Hi Roland, my CWM backup failed even when my USB(Media) have over 10GB. I am running Milaq's CM 10.2 nightly which is a datamedai build. Milaq's suggestion of media - 400mb. I copy and paste a paragraph from his thread below:

Jellybean 4.3 takes up a tad more space than 400mb. Resizing your system partition to 500mb is advised. Also, this build is a datamedia build - this means that we utilise an emulated sdcard on the data partition and both share the same partition thus space. Yet, the sdcard partition is also mounted and can be used for file usage (deprecated). Resizing the sdcard partition (/dev/media) to a rather small size and allocating the remaining size to /data is recommended.

If I understand this correctly, the CWM backup space should be from the data partition under Milaq's datamedia build.

Thanks.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

tpuserhp said:


> Hi Roland, my CWM backup failed even when my USB(Media) have over 10GB. I am running Milaq's CM 10.2 nightly which is a datamedai build. Milaq's suggestion of media - 400mb. I copy and paste a paragraph from his thread below:
> 
> Jellybean 4.3 takes up a tad more space than 400mb. Resizing your system partition to 500mb is advised. Also, this build is a datamedia build - this means that we utilise an emulated sdcard on the data partition and both share the same partition thus space. Yet, the sdcard partition is also mounted and can be used for file usage (deprecated). Resizing the sdcard partition (/dev/media) to a rather small size and allocating the remaining size to /data is recommended.
> 
> If I understand this correctly, the CWM backup space should be from the data partition under Milaq's datamedia build.
> 
> Thanks.


Sigh just the sort of confusion I'd like to avoid by not using the datamedia build. Please don't quote it like I haven't read it. If people don't understand where things are or where things are getting moved too, then they shouldn't be using it. Yes datamedia backups should now be located in data(SDcard0), it was previously in media(SDcard1) which was the single main location for the SDcard but Milaqs build asks you to move space from media to data. Leaving just 400MB for WebOS's SDcard1 and moving the space to where all your apps normally get installed. If you plug int the USB or use a file explorer you will now see both SDcards. So if you made a backup using datamedia CWM it should be located in the data partition which shows up as SDcard0/CWM/backup, Get it?


----------



## tpuserhp

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Sigh just the sort of confusion I'd like to avoid by not using the datamedia build. Please don't quote it like I haven't read it. If people don't understand where things are or where things are getting moved too, then they shouldn't be using it. Yes datamedia backups should now be located in data(SDcard0), it was previously in media(SDcard1) which was the single main location for the SDcard but Milaqs build asks you to move space from media to data. Leaving just 400MB for WebOS's SDcard1 and moving the space to where all your apps normally get installed. If you plug int the USB or use a file explorer you will now see both SDcards. So if you made a backup using datamedia CWM it should be located in the data partition which shows up as SDcard0/CWM/backup, Get it?


Got it. Which other 10.2 nightly builds do not use datamedia build which I find a bit confusing? Thanks.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

tpuserhp said:


> Got it. Which other 10.2 nightly builds do not use datamedia build which I find a bit confusing? Thanks.


LOL :grin: I know a good place you can find info on this.... Note: This is not a CM10.2 Rom but an Android AOSP Rom, both are Android 4.3. So do a fresh install instead of a dirty flash. Doing a dirty flash could result in reboots or errors. I should also note that you can use the CM10.2 Rom without using the datamedia CWM. regular CWM works fine and the only thing you need to change is the main system partition. Aslo make sure there isn't datamediaCWM backup data @ SDcard0/ClockWorkMod/backup. Even if you can't restore it make sure there aren't files left over. You can also check from recovery in the backup and restore section.

*HP TouchPad Android 4.3 Evervolv AOSP Nightly Builds (Testing Builds)*

Great News HP TouchPad Users. Android 4.3 Evervolv AOSP Nightly Builds are now available for testing. Make a backup before installing this fantastic new Rom. Remember to thank Flintman and the Evervolv team over @ XDA. Please leave feedback about bugs and issues in the XDA links below.

Notes:low battery drain(-5mA) Supports h/w video, Nightly Builds, Audio plays with the screen off, Camera works, No Bluetooth.






(Thread)[ROM] Evervolv | 3.3.0p1 [AOSP 4.3] [Test Build] W/UMS support:

(Download)Evervolv | 3.3.0p1 [AOSP 4.3] [Test Build] W/UMS support:

(Download) Android 4.3 Gapps:

Nexus 7 Camera Launcher:


----------



## tpuserhp

RolandDeschain79 said:


> LOL :grin: I know a good place you can find info on this.... Note: This in not a CM10.2 Rom but an Android AOSP Rom, both are Android 4.3. So do a fresh install instead of a dirty flash. Doing a dirty flash could result in reboots or errors. I should also note that you can use the CM10.2 Rom without using the datamedia CWM. regular CWM works fine and the only thing you need to change is the main system partition. Aslo make sure there isn't datamediaCWM backup data @ SDcard0/ClockWorkMod/backup. Even if you can't restore it make sure there aren't files left over. You can also check from recovery in the backup and restore section.
> 
> *HP TouchPad Android 4.3 Evervolv AOSP Nightly Builds (Testing Builds)*
> 
> Great News HP TouchPad Users. Android 4.3 Evervolv AOSP Nightly Builds are now available for testing. Make a backup before installing this fantastic new Rom. Remember to thank Flintman and the Evervolv team over @ XDA. Please leave feedback about bugs and issues in the XDA links below.
> 
> Notes:low battery drain(-5mA) Supports h/w video, Nightly Builds, Audio plays with the screen off, Camera works, No Bluetooth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Thread)[ROM] Evervolv | 3.3.0p1 [AOSP 4.3] [Test Build] W/UMS support:
> 
> (Download)Evervolv | 3.3.0p1 [AOSP 4.3] [Test Build] W/UMS support:
> 
> (Download) Android 4.3 Gapps:
> 
> Nexus 7 Camera Launcher:


Thanks Roland for your help.


----------



## tpuserhp

I have a way to verify the mediadata CWM backup folder now (I am running Milaq's cm10.2 rom). I need to use CWM install zip function to browse the /sdcard/ClockWorkMod/ folder and I can see the backup folder and its subfolders. ES File Explorer and using ls -la command in Terminal app do not show the backup folder. Could be due to root permission issue. Odd.


----------



## garux

Hello, Roland,
I'm a little confused, after a clean install, are we suppose to manually install the apps we have previously installed. Or, could we use titanium backup to restore our apps? Is using cwm to restore our data the wrong path to go?

Sorry, Roland, I found out what to do.


----------



## nevertells

tpuserhp said:


> I have a way to verify the mediadata CWM backup folder now (I am running Milaq's cm10.2 rom). I need to use CWM install zip function to browse the /sdcard/ClockWorkMod/ folder and I can see the backup folder and its subfolders. ES File Explorer and using ls -la command in Terminal app do not show the backup folder. Could be due to root permission issue. Odd.


Try using Rom Toolbox Lite, Root Browser. It can see places that ES File Explorer cannot.


----------



## tpuserhp

nevertells said:


> Try using Rom Toolbox Lite, Root Browser. It can see places that ES File Explorer cannot.


Thanks! I did and found that the backup folders and the files are located in /mnt/shell/emulated/clockworkmod. Who would have guested this path name.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

garux said:


> Hello, Roland,
> I'm a little confused, after a clean install, are we suppose to manually install the apps we have previously installed. Or, could we use titanium backup to restore our apps? Is using cwm to restore our data the wrong path to go?
> 
> Sorry, Roland, I found out what to do.


Sworry been working on some DosBox turbo stuff, glad you go it sorted



tpuserhp said:


> Thanks! I did and found that the backup folders and the files are located in /mnt/shell/emulated/clockworkmod. Who would have guested this path name.


Wow thanks for the info I had no idea it would be there. I wonder if that's why you weren't able to restore it?


----------



## tpuserhp

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Sworry been working on some DosBox turbo stuff, glad you go it sorted
> 
> Wow thanks for the info I had no idea it would be there. I wonder if that's why you weren't able to restore it?


I did not try to do the restore. I just want to ensure the physical backup direcotry and its files are there after a mediadata CWM backup so that I will not run into restore problem in the future.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

tpuserhp said:


> I did not try to do the restore. I just want to ensure the physical backup direcotry and its files are there after a mediadata CWM backup so that I will not run into restore problem in the future.


Knowing you have a backup made is good but knowing you're backup will work in an emergency situation is better. I wonder if the backup will work from this location and I haven't head of anyone else testing it as of yet. You're better off trying it out now and knowing if it works, than trying it out later and finding out it doesn't.


----------



## tpuserhp

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Knowing you have a backup made is good but knowing you're backup will work in an emergency situation is better. I wonder if the backup will work from this location and I haven't head of anyone else testing it as of yet. You're better off trying it out now and knowing if it works, than trying it out later and finding out it doesn't.


I have just tested out the datamedia CWM restore and it works. I can sleep better now


----------



## codycoyote

User "the_ape" on XDA Developers modified Gradulars bootable script to resize "/Data" Partition

http://forum.xda-dev...1&postcount=327

You can choose between 8,12,16 or 24 GB. So there should be no need for Tailor anymore.

You can first flash the "/System" script and later the "/Data" Script from "the_ape"


----------



## codycoyote

Does anyone else having Issues with Vitamio Plugin ?

Since the last 3 nigthlies I have always a "force closing" when a Program uses this plugin.

In the nightlies before it worked without any problem. I also made a full wipe of touchpad and reinstalled everything...but still forced closing.


----------



## MrPuddington

I am running the CM10.1 test build with bluetooth, the keyboard side is really nice: I can use the very nice Android 4.2 keyboard, or I can connect a bluetooth keyboard. But the battery drain is terrible (it lasts less than 24h), and there are quite a few incompatibilities with apps.

Any recommendation what to do instead? I could go back to CM10, but I really like the new keyboard. I cannot do without bluetooth. And I am not happy with the battery drain... and I am really looking forward to the unified data feature from CM 10.2. So is there a better ROM for me? Any chance of CM10.2 getting bluetooth?


----------



## codycoyote

MrPuddington said:


> I am running the CM10.1 test build with bluetooth, the keyboard side is really nice: I can use the very nice Android 4.2 keyboard, or I can connect a bluetooth keyboard. But the battery drain is terrible (it lasts less than 24h), and there are quite a few incompatibilities with apps.
> 
> Any recommendation what to do instead? I could go back to CM10, but I really like the new keyboard. I cannot do without bluetooth. And I am not happy with the battery drain... and I am really looking forward to the unified data feature from CM 10.2. So is there a better ROM for me? Any chance of CM10.2 getting bluetooth?


High battery drain could also in some cases be caused by defective A6 Firmware.
You could check if flashing the firmware helps. Jscullins 10.1 test build usually hasn`t such a high battery drain.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/39743-touchpad-battery-drain-issues-how-flashing-a6-firmware-can-help/


----------



## nevertells

MrPuddington said:


> I am running the CM10.1 test build with bluetooth, the keyboard side is really nice: I can use the very nice Android 4.2 keyboard, or I can connect a bluetooth keyboard. But the battery drain is terrible (it lasts less than 24h), and there are quite a few incompatibilities with apps.
> 
> Any recommendation what to do instead? I could go back to CM10, but I really like the new keyboard. I cannot do without bluetooth. And I am not happy with the battery drain... and I am really looking forward to the unified data feature from CM 10.2. So is there a better ROM for me? Any chance of CM10.2 getting bluetooth?


This is really getting tiresome explaining this over and over. Are you reading any of this thread besides the last page? J.C. Sullin's BT is based on a version of Milaq's CM10.1 available at the time J.C. built his BT version. Milaq's code had a problem with Play Store compatibility, so J.C.'s Rom does too.

I just explained this back on 10/6/13 to Zachman in post #719. You really need to use the search function or try reading more before posting questions like this. Thank you :lame:


----------



## nevertells

codycoyote said:


> High battery drain could also in some cases be caused by defective A6 Firmware.
> You could check if flashing the firmware helps. Jscullins 10.1 test build usually hasn`t such a high battery drain.
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/39743-touchpad-battery-drain-issues-how-flashing-a6-firmware-can-help/


Flashing A6 firmware and also turning off location services in settings can significantly reduce battery drain regardless of what Rom you are using. :grin:


----------



## RolandDeschain79

MrPuddington said:


> I am running the CM10.1 test build with bluetooth, the keyboard side is really nice: I can use the very nice Android 4.2 keyboard, or I can connect a bluetooth keyboard. But the battery drain is terrible (it lasts less than 24h), and there are quite a few incompatibilities with apps.
> 
> Any recommendation what to do instead? I could go back to CM10, but I really like the new keyboard. I cannot do without bluetooth. And I am not happy with the battery drain... and I am really looking forward to the unified data feature from CM 10.2. So is there a better ROM for me? Any chance of CM10.2 getting bluetooth?


Just in case you can't find my OP :sly: Wow this was post number 1000 :fox:

*Troubleshooting:*

*Notes, Fixes and Tweaks(Important):*

*Note:*The following are Solutions for the most Frequently asked questions and problems.


Spoiler



1)If the WiFi turns off in Sleep/suspend mode then uncheck wifi optimization.

Note:Turning off "WiFi optimization" might help to improve WiFi functionality.

-Settings/WiFi/3 Dots/Advanced/WiFi optimization (uncheck)

-In Shumash's Schizoid build you can find it @ RomControl/General

2)If the HP TouchPad isn't charging do the following. If MTP is already checked,then uncheck and recheck the option.

-To Enable MTP mode, Go to settings/storage, look for the three dots in the upper right hand corner of the screen, tap computer connection, make sure there is a check next to MTP.

-This will enable the TouchPad to transfer files and charge using the USB cable.

3)Turning off "network location services" might help to improve overall battery drain and longevity.
-Settings/location access/ access to my location set to off

-You may wish to monitor your battery drain history during sleep.

-Install the the free app Battery Monitor Widget:
-To setup the Battery Calibration correctly for the HP TouchPad,
-go to BMW settings/calibration/Battery capacity/ and set it to either 6300 (F29C) or 5800 (S29C) and tap OK
-Note* See the Battery p/n # on the original packaging.
*Or*
You can also use Cool-Tools to monitor your battery drain in real time.
-Watch the instructional video Here.

Note:Flashing the A6 firmware will ensure your battery has a long healthy life.

4)You can enable additional reboot options like recovery by enabling Developer options.

-Go to Settings/About Tablet/ Tap on "Build number" 7 times.
-A new menu will appear in the Settings/About Tablet/Developer options/ tab on the left.
-Check "Advanced reboot" to get the Recovery/Boot loader options.

5) When installing Roms and .zips with the ACMEInstaller3, you may need to add "update-" to the beginning of the file names or they won't flash correctly. Like so "update-cm-10.1-20130808-EXPERIMENTAL-tenderloin-BLUETOOTH_TEST.zip"

6)If Moboot is displaying multiple Rom or recovery names that you are not currently using, then do the following.

-With a rooted File explorer go to root/boot/ and delete the unwanted uImage.( X) file to remove the entry from Moboot.

-Here you can also change the default boot option by editing the moboot.default as text.

-Also you can change the default recovery option by editing android.default.recovery

7)If you are unable to find the camera app install this Nexus 7 Camera Launcher:

-This will also make the camera preview full screen.

8)Use this free app "4.2 Multiple User Enabler Root" to enable multi-user functionality.

-You can also use the terminal emulator to enable it too, see VFF instructions here.



*HP TouchPad Battery Drain issues during sleep (Important):*

*Full step by step A6 Firmware Flashing instructions and Info here!*


Spoiler



*The Problem:*
Developer James Sullins, Aka Jcsullins, has informed HP TouchPads users that there is a problem with our tablets A6 Firmware. This issue can cause an usually high battery drain during sleep. This problem occurs overtime while running both CyanogeMod and WebOS, on the HP TouchPad. As a results the Touchpads battery drains more quickly with daily use and the overall life span is reduced.

*The Solution:*
Reflashing the A6 Firmware effectively fixes the problem but may need to be repeated as a part of regular HP TouchPad maintenance. Watch this video and follow the step by step instructions to reflash your own Touchpads A6 Firmware.

*How to test:*
How to monitor your battery
To monitor your battery drain history during sleep install the free app Battery Monitor Widget:
-Once installed open the app and go to history to see a log of your devices sleep history.
-To setup the Battery Calibration correctly for the HP TouchPad,
-go to BMW settings/calibration/Battery capacity/ and set it to 6300 (*f29c), 6000 (*i29c) or 5800 (*s29c) and tap OK
-Note* See the Battery p/n # on the original packaging.
-Note* after setting the calibration, users will have to allow several hours to pass before the history can be accumulated.
Or
You can also use Cool-Tools to monitor your battery drain in real time.
-Watch the instructional video Here.

*A6 Firmware Threads & Info:*
Battery Drain issues on HP TouchPad RootsWiki

[Fix Guide] How to Reflash the A6 Firmware XDA

*How to Reflash the A6 Firmware Method 2:*
[Video] How to fix the A6 firmware Battery Drain Problem on the HP TouchPad Method 2

1) Boot to WebOs and in the "Just Type" box enter the following: webos20090606 or upupdowndownleftrightleftrightbastart
-Tap the developer mode icon and slide the toggle to on, then press submit.
-Plug the USB cable into the HP TouchPad and your PC.

2)On your PC Install Java and the WebOSQuickInstall-4.5.0 software*
- Note* If you have already previously installed Android with Java, then skip it.

a]Download Java:

b]Download Novacom Universal Installer:

c]Download WebOSQuickInstall-4.5.0:

3)Run the WebOSQuickInstall-4.5.0 software, note your TouchPad must be connected with the USB cable.
-Click on the Small globe icon located under the plus minus buttons.
-This will take us to a new menu where we will search "preware"
-Click the install button and the Preware app will be installed.
-You may now unplug the USB cable.

4)On the tablet while booted into WebOS navigate to downloads and select Preware.
-scroll down until you see a button appear to continue
-Search for "wterm" and install the app.
-Run wterm, and set a password to give the app Root permissions.
- You can set or change the password by looking for the wterm menu in the upper left corner and select setup.
-Click on New password and enter a simple password like "0000"
-Confirm the password and press "Set Password" button, now hit done and exit.
-Note you can increase the font size by going to wterm preference settings.

5) Now in wterm enter the following command
*PmA6Updater -f -d 0 /lib/firmware/a6_firmware.txt.00*
*PmA6Updater -a *(Note this shorter command flashes two firmwares)
-It should take about 20-30 seconds to complete and will inform you upon completion.
-Congratulations you have now reflashed the A6 Firmware and can safely close the terminal and reboot your HP TouchPad.
Note: If you input the command and get a message saying it said can't open the A6 device, then try toggling developer mode off and on.

*How to Reflash the A6 Firmware Method 1:*
[video]How to Reflash the A6 Firmware Method 1:

1) Boot to WebOs and in the "Just Type" box enter the following: webos20090606
-Tap the developer mode icon and slide the toggle to on, then press submit.
WARNING: Do not enter a password. Just tap submit.
-Plug the USB cable into the HP TouchPad and your PC.

2)Install Java and the Novacom software*
- Note* If you have already previously installed Android with, Java and Novacom drivers, then proceed to step 3.

a]Download Java:

b]Download Novacom Universal Installer:

3)Open windows explorer and go to C:\Program Files\Palm, Inc\Terminal
-Now run the Terminal.bat*
-Note* if you are using a 64 bit OS and get the Error "Windows cannot find Javaw..." you will need to copy the Javaw.eve from C:\Windows\SysWOW64 and paste it into C:\Windows\System32.

4)In the open Novaterm window, select file\connect\Ok
-Now copy and paste the following line into Novaterm and press enter*
*PmA6Updater -f -d 0 /lib/firmware/a6_firmware.txt.00*
*PmA6Updater -a *(Note this shorter command flashes two firmwares)
-Note* Do Not! disconnect the TouchPad After starting this procedure.
-Novaterm will tell you "firmware update complete"
- In the open Novaterm window, select file\disconnect\Ok
-Congratulations you have now reflashed the A6 Firmware and can safely disconnect your HP TouchPad from the USB cable.


----------



## MrPuddington

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Just in case you can't find my OP :sly: Wow this was post number 1000 :fox:
> 
> *Troubleshooting:*
> 
> *Notes, Fixes and Tweaks(Important):*
> 
> *Note:*The following are Solutions for the most Frequently asked questions and problems.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 1)If the WiFi turns off in Sleep/suspend mode then uncheck wifi optimization.
> 
> Note:Turning off "WiFi optimization" might help to improve WiFi functionality.
> 
> -Settings/WiFi/3 Dots/Advanced/WiFi optimization (uncheck)
> 
> -In Shumash's Schizoid build you can find it @ RomControl/General
> 
> 2)If the HP TouchPad isn't charging do the following. If MTP is already checked,then uncheck and recheck the option.
> 
> -To Enable MTP mode, Go to settings/storage, look for the three dots in the upper right hand corner of the screen, tap computer connection, make sure there is a check next to MTP.
> 
> -This will enable the TouchPad to transfer files and charge using the USB cable.
> 
> 3)Turning off "network location services" might help to improve overall battery drain and longevity.
> -Settings/location access/ access to my location set to off
> 
> -You may wish to monitor your battery drain history during sleep.
> 
> -Install the the free app Battery Monitor Widget:
> -To setup the Battery Calibration correctly for the HP TouchPad,
> -go to BMW settings/calibration/Battery capacity/ and set it to either 6300 (F29C) or 5800 (S29C) and tap OK
> -Note* See the Battery p/n # on the original packaging.
> *Or*
> You can also use Cool-Tools to monitor your battery drain in real time.
> -Watch the instructional video Here.
> 
> Note:Flashing the A6 firmware will ensure your battery has a long healthy life.
> 
> 4)You can enable additional reboot options like recovery by enabling Developer options.
> 
> -Go to Settings/About Tablet/ Tap on "Build number" 7 times.
> -A new menu will appear in the Settings/About Tablet/Developer options/ tab on the left.
> -Check "Advanced reboot" to get the Recovery/Boot loader options.
> 
> 5) When installing Roms and .zips with the ACMEInstaller3, you may need to add "update-" to the beginning of the file names or they won't flash correctly. Like so "update-cm-10.1-20130808-EXPERIMENTAL-tenderloin-BLUETOOTH_TEST.zip"
> 
> 6)If Moboot is displaying multiple Rom or recovery names that you are not currently using, then do the following.
> 
> -With a rooted File explorer go to root/boot/ and delete the unwanted uImage.( X) file to remove the entry from Moboot.
> 
> -Here you can also change the default boot option by editing the moboot.default as text.
> 
> -Also you can change the default recovery option by editing android.default.recovery
> 
> 7)If you are unable to find the camera app install this Nexus 7 Camera Launcher:
> 
> -This will also make the camera preview full screen.
> 
> 8)Use this free app "4.2 Multiple User Enabler Root" to enable multi-user functionality.
> 
> -You can also use the terminal emulator to enable it too, see VFF instructions here.
> 
> 
> 
> *HP TouchPad Battery Drain issues during sleep (Important):*
> 
> *Full step by step A6 Firmware Flashing instructions and Info here!*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> *The Problem:*
> Developer James Sullins, Aka Jcsullins, has informed HP TouchPads users that there is a problem with our tablets A6 Firmware. This issue can cause an usually high battery drain during sleep. This problem occurs overtime while running both CyanogeMod and WebOS, on the HP TouchPad. As a results the Touchpads battery drains more quickly with daily use and the overall life span is reduced.
> 
> *The Solution:*
> Reflashing the A6 Firmware effectively fixes the problem but may need to be repeated as a part of regular HP TouchPad maintenance. Watch this video and follow the step by step instructions to reflash your own Touchpads A6 Firmware.
> 
> *How to test:*
> How to monitor your battery
> To monitor your battery drain history during sleep install the free app Battery Monitor Widget:
> -Once installed open the app and go to history to see a log of your devices sleep history.
> -To setup the Battery Calibration correctly for the HP TouchPad,
> -go to BMW settings/calibration/Battery capacity/ and set it to 6300 (*f29c), 6000 (*i29c) or 5800 (*s29c) and tap OK
> -Note* See the Battery p/n # on the original packaging.
> -Note* after setting the calibration, users will have to allow several hours to pass before the history can be accumulated.
> Or
> You can also use Cool-Tools to monitor your battery drain in real time.
> -Watch the instructional video Here.
> 
> *A6 Firmware Threads & Info:*
> Battery Drain issues on HP TouchPad RootsWiki
> 
> [Fix Guide] How to Reflash the A6 Firmware XDA
> 
> *How to Reflash the A6 Firmware Method 2:*
> [Video] How to fix the A6 firmware Battery Drain Problem on the HP TouchPad Method 2
> 
> 1) Boot to WebOs and in the "Just Type" box enter the following: webos20090606 or upupdowndownleftrightleftrightbastart
> -Tap the developer mode icon and slide the toggle to on, then press submit.
> -Plug the USB cable into the HP TouchPad and your PC.
> 
> 2)On your PC Install Java and the WebOSQuickInstall-4.5.0 software*
> - Note* If you have already previously installed Android with Java, then skip it.
> 
> a]Download Java:
> 
> b]Download Novacom Universal Installer:
> 
> c]Download WebOSQuickInstall-4.5.0:
> 
> 3)Run the WebOSQuickInstall-4.5.0 software, note your TouchPad must be connected with the USB cable.
> -Click on the Small globe icon located under the plus minus buttons.
> -This will take us to a new menu where we will search "preware"
> -Click the install button and the Preware app will be installed.
> -You may now unplug the USB cable.
> 
> 4)On the tablet while booted into WebOS navigate to downloads and select Preware.
> -scroll down until you see a button appear to continue
> -Search for "wterm" and install the app.
> -Run wterm, and set a password to give the app Root permissions.
> - You can set or change the password by looking for the wterm menu in the upper left corner and select setup.
> -Click on New password and enter a simple password like "0000"
> -Confirm the password and press "Set Password" button, now hit done and exit.
> -Note you can increase the font size by going to wterm preference settings.
> 
> 5) Now in wterm enter the following command
> *PmA6Updater -f -d 0 /lib/firmware/a6_firmware.txt.00*
> *PmA6Updater -a *(Note this shorter command flashes two firmwares)
> -It should take about 20-30 seconds to complete and will inform you upon completion.
> -Congratulations you have now reflashed the A6 Firmware and can safely close the terminal and reboot your HP TouchPad.
> Note: If you input the command and get a message saying it said can't open the A6 device, then try toggling developer mode off and on.
> 
> *How to Reflash the A6 Firmware Method 1:*
> [video]How to Reflash the A6 Firmware Method 1:
> 
> 1) Boot to WebOs and in the "Just Type" box enter the following: webos20090606
> -Tap the developer mode icon and slide the toggle to on, then press submit.
> WARNING: Do not enter a password. Just tap submit.
> -Plug the USB cable into the HP TouchPad and your PC.
> 
> 2)Install Java and the Novacom software*
> - Note* If you have already previously installed Android with, Java and Novacom drivers, then proceed to step 3.
> 
> a]Download Java:
> 
> b]Download Novacom Universal Installer:
> 
> 3)Open windows explorer and go to C:\Program Files\Palm, Inc\Terminal
> -Now run the Terminal.bat*
> -Note* if you are using a 64 bit OS and get the Error "Windows cannot find Javaw..." you will need to copy the Javaw.eve from C:\Windows\SysWOW64 and paste it into C:\Windows\System32.
> 
> 4)In the open Novaterm window, select file\connect\Ok
> -Now copy and paste the following line into Novaterm and press enter*
> *PmA6Updater -f -d 0 /lib/firmware/a6_firmware.txt.00*
> *PmA6Updater -a *(Note this shorter command flashes two firmwares)
> -Note* Do Not! disconnect the TouchPad After starting this procedure.
> -Novaterm will tell you "firmware update complete"
> - In the open Novaterm window, select file\disconnect\Ok
> -Congratulations you have now reflashed the A6 Firmware and can safely disconnect your HP TouchPad from the USB cable.


Thanks, that did the trick. Now the battery SoC is staying basically constant during sleeping. But it really happened right after installing the new ROM, under Schizoid it was perfectly fine. Maybe booting into WebOS can trigger the problem?


----------



## MrPuddington

nevertells said:


> This is really getting tiresome explaining this over and over. Are you reading any of this thread besides the last page? J.C. Sullin's BT is based on a version of Milaq's CM10.1 available at the time J.C. built his BT version. Milaq's code had a problem with Play Store compatibility, so J.C.'s Rom does too.
> 
> I just explained this back on 10/6/13 to Zachman in post #719. You really need to use the search function or try reading more before posting questions like this. Thank you :lame:


Thanks - I had that feeling, but there is really no way to easily find out what the current state is. Post #719 certainly does not stand out - and the search function here is absolutely terrible - it never gives me any reasonable results, and then makes me wait ages - thanks no.

So the answer is that you either have an old ROM (CM9/10), which is quite stable, or CM10.1 either with bluetooth or with decent app compatibility (but not both). I am sure there would be demand for a CM10.1 ROM that combines both improvements.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

MrPuddington said:


> Thanks, that did the trick. Now the battery SoC is staying basically constant during sleeping. But it really happened right after installing the new ROM, under Schizoid it was perfectly fine. Maybe booting into WebOS can trigger the problem?


When you flash a new Rom the battery drain may be higher for a few hours while the data cache is rebuilt. The A6 is a pesky problem but reflashing the firmware once a month should ensure your Touchpad has a good long battery life :grin:



MrPuddington said:


> Thanks - I had that feeling, but there is really no way to easily find out what the current state is. Post #719 certainly does not stand out - and the search function here is absolutely terrible - it never gives me any reasonable results, and then makes me wait ages - thanks no.
> 
> So the answer is that you either have an old ROM (CM9/10), which is quite stable, or CM10.1 either with bluetooth or with decent app compatibility (but not both). I am sure there would be demand for a CM10.1 ROM that combines both improvements.


Don't forget to check the pinned threads, my OP's generally have the most up to date information... They should since I updated at least once a week so subscribing to the thread and checking regularly is the best way to keep up to date on the latest info. I have a news and update section for people who just want to take a quick look at whats new.

If reading about updates is too time consuming, you can always subscribe to my YouTube Channel for the latest in HP TouchPad video updates. For great BT support why not try out this new Rom build. We could always use a little feedback. Nevertells is being very helpful and you should thank him, its hard to answer the same question 100/1000 times over and he is always patient and helpful. What you're missing from his posts if that you can side load the app apk files and still have the 08/08 BT support and all your apps.

*New Builds of Jcsullins CM10 that include the Master key exploit fixes: **By iMark90*

*The Problem: *A Master key security exploit issue was discovered in CM9/CM10 that was later fixed in all Android 4.2+ builds. However this still effect many HP TouchPad CM10 builds. You can test for these exploits by installing and running the Bluebox security test App here.

*The solution:* RootzWiki member iMark90 has included the Master key fixes into two new builds of Jcsullins CM10. The builds are entirely built of the fantastic work of Jcsullins, Dorregaray, et al. Install these new CM10 builds by dirty flashing them over your current build of CM10.

iMark90 has also identified a bug that causes the tablet to reboot when the brightness to auto. Because of this one error one build lacks the Gyroscope, which was causing the error.

1)CM-10-20131005-UNOFFICIAL-NOGyro-tenderloin.zip

*Note:*This build lacks the Gyroscope.

2)CM-10-20131005-UNOFFICIAL-tenderloin.zip

*Note:*This build includes the Gyroscope but will reboot if the brightness is set to auto.


----------



## nevertells

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Don't forget to check the pinned threads, my OP's generally have the most up to date information... They should since I updated at least once a week so subscribing to the thread and checking regularly is the best way to keep up to date on the latest info. I have a news and update section for people who just want to take a quick look at whats new.


Yeah, when your not out partying and chasing women. :grin:


----------



## Colchiro

Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## Ventus

hi

i have problem i tried to install application not big one only 10mb i have 165mb (internal memory) free and i have this message : "insufficient storage available" i m on 4.3 last one 10/13 i installed one application only 0,9 mb no problem

any idea ?

thanks


----------



## cyberprashant

RolandDeschain79 said:


> When you flash a new Rom the battery drain may be higher for a few hours while the data cache is rebuilt. The A6 is a pesky problem but reflashing the firmware once a month should ensure your Touchpad has a good long battery life :grin:
> 
> Don't forget to check the pinned threads, my OP's generally have the most up to date information... They should since I updated at least once a week so subscribing to the thread and checking regularly is the best way to keep up to date on the latest info. I have a news and update section for people who just want to take a quick look at whats new.
> 
> If reading about updates is too time consuming, you can always subscribe to my YouTube Channel for the latest in HP TouchPad video updates. For great BT support why not try out this new Rom build. We could always use a little feedback. Nevertells is being very helpful and you should thank him, its hard to answer the same question 100/1000 times over and he is always patient and helpful. What you're missing from his posts if that you can side load the app apk files and still have the 08/08 BT support and all your apps.
> 
> *New Builds of Jcsullins CM10 that include the Master key exploit fixes: **By iMark90*
> 
> *The Problem: *A Master key security exploit issue was discovered in CM9/CM10 that was later fixed in all Android 4.2+ builds. However this still effect many HP TouchPad CM10 builds. You can test for these exploits by installing and running the Bluebox security test App here.
> 
> *The solution:* RootzWiki member iMark90 has included the Master key fixes into two new builds of Jcsullins CM10. The builds are entirely built of the fantastic work of Jcsullins, Dorregaray, et al. Install these new CM10 builds by dirty flashing them over your current build of CM10.
> 
> iMark90 has also identified a bug that causes the tablet to reboot when the brightness to auto. Because of this one error one build lacks the Gyroscope, which was causing the error.
> 
> 1)CM-10-20131005-UNOFFICIAL-NOGyro-tenderloin.zip
> *Note:*This build lacks the Gyroscope.
> 
> 2)CM-10-20131005-UNOFFICIAL-tenderloin.zip
> *Note:*This build includes the Gyroscope but will reboot if the brightness is set to auto.


i found 10.1 to be too laggy (0808 jcsullins build) - I went back to cm10.0 - the build posted in the quotte with no gyroscope - seems to be snaappier - less bugs.

EDIT it seems bluetooh is buggy or at least I am having issue with duplicate keys w my keyboard and mouse?

EDIT2 - seems to be a problem with a 3rd party BT Keyboard (ANKER) but affects jcsullins 0403 10.0 build too - using the original HP keyboard all is well.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

cyberprashant said:


> i found 10.1 to be too laggy (0808 jcsullins build) - I went back to cm10.0 - the build posted in the quotte with no gyroscope - seems to be snaappier - less bugs.
> 
> EDIT it seems bluetooh is buggy or at least I am having issue with duplicate keys w my keyboard and mouse?





cyberprashant said:


> i found 10.1 to be too laggy (0808 jcsullins build) - I went back to cm10.0 - the build posted in the quotte with no gyroscope - seems to be snaappier - less bugs.
> 
> EDIT it seems bluetooh is buggy or at least I am having issue with duplicate keys w my keyboard and mouse?


Try the version with the gyroscope, I never set the brightness to auto. I just tested my Logitech keyboard and it worked fine. You can also use Tbobs WebOS style app switcher mod. Its a good build and WiFi is improved too :grin:

If its still being buggy you could always make aLogcat and see if iMark90 can take a look.


----------



## cyberprashant

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Try the version with the gyroscope. I just tested my Logitech keyboard and it worked fine. You can also use Tbobs WebOS style app switcher mod. Its a good build and WiFi is improved too :grin:


well it appears to be issue with the BT keyboard. This is one by ANKER it worked fine in 10.1 but in 10.0 it's causing duplicate keys in the 0403 Jcsullins build and the new build by imark. Using an HP touchpad keyboard all is well.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

cyberprashant said:


> well it appears to be issue with the BT keyboard. This is one by ANKER it worked fine in 10.1 but in 10.0 it's causing duplicate keys in the 0403 Jcsullins build and the new build by imark. Using an HP touchpad keyboard all is well.


Oh I see its a hardware related problem then, good thing you've the HP TP keyboard then :emoji_u1f603:


----------



## cyberprashant

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Oh I see its a hardware related problem then, good thing you've the HP TP keyboard then :emoji_u1f603:


well I went thru installing both the 0403 Cm10 from jcsullins and the imark update gyro and not gyro - the BT stack is not compatible with this Anker BT 3.0 keyboard. So I went back to 10.1-0808 jcsullins BT experiemental build and now I'm using this 3rd party keyboard flawlessly

So it's not a hardware issue in that the keyboard works flawlessly with 10.1 - it must be that CM10.0 's BT stack is not fully compatible with 3rd party keyboard (what's interseting is that 10.1 recognizes the brand of keyboard and 10.0 did not). It works fine with my galaxy s4 too running 4.2.2.

So bottom line I guess I'm back to jcsullins 0808 BT Build of 10.1 so to anyone having a 3rd party keyboard that doesn't work right (repeat/double letters)-try cm10.1-0808


----------



## Wellzy4eva

@Nevertells, I know you've a regular user of Maliq's CM10.1 ROM and just want to get your opinion on something.

I have my tablet set to turn off the Wi-Fi when the device is asleep (as long as it's not plugged in) but do not have Wi-Fi Optimisation ticked, it may be just my imagination but it appears that JC Sullin's CM10-20130418 reconnects to Wi-Fi faster then Maliq's cm10.1-20131007, is this just my imagination or is it due to me having installed update-cmtp-ath6kl-v20130722-test.zip / 'Jcsullins newer WiFi drivers V4.5' (Which I've heard it not compatible with cm10.1)


----------



## nevertells

Wellzy4eva said:


> @Nevertells, I know you've a regular user of Maliq's CM10.1 ROM and just want to get your opinion on something.
> 
> I have my tablet set to turn off the Wi-Fi when the device is asleep (as long as it's not plugged in) but do not have Wi-Fi Optimisation ticked, it may be just my imagination but it appears that JC Sullin's CM10-20130418 reconnects to Wi-Fi faster then Maliq's cm10.1-20131007, is this just my imagination or is it due to me having installed update-cmtp-ath6kl-v20130722-test.zip / 'Jcsullins newer WiFi drivers V4.5' (Which I've heard it not compatible with cm10.1)


While I was running J.C.'s CM10, I did notice that it seemed to reconnect faster after sleep than Milaq's build. But it's not like painfully slow, a difference in seconds. I don't flash anything extra, just run Milaq's Roms as they come. Right now I'm using J.C.'s 0808 BT build which is based on Milaq's code. J.C. will have to answer your question about the drivers you flashed.


----------



## Wellzy4eva

nevertells said:


> While I was running J.C.'s CM10, I did notice that it seemed to reconnect faster after sleep then Milaq's build. But it's not like painfully slow, a difference in seconds. I don't flash anything extra, just run Milaq's Roms as they come. Right now I'm using J.C.'s 0808 BT build which is based on Milaq's code. J.C. will have to answer your question about the drivers you flashed.


yeah, I was going to use JC's 0808 BT Build, but after reading about the occasional app compatibility issue, I went for a later build of Milaq's mod (as I rarely use bluetooth)

I have no problem with the few seconds difference, I was just trying to determine if it was only my configuration that was causing it or not.

Thanks for your clarifying feedback.


----------



## nevertells

Wellzy4eva said:


> yeah, I was going to use JC's 0808 BT Build, but after reading about the occasional app compatibility issue, I went for a later build of Milaq's mod (as I rarely use bluetooth)
> 
> I have no problem with the few seconds difference, I was just trying to determine if it was only my configuration that was causing it or not.
> 
> Thanks for your clarifying feedback.


 I tried something that may or may not help you. I installed Milaq's 9/23 nightly, and then I dirty flashed jcsullins 0808 build over the top of that and I don't seem to have any compatibility issues.


----------



## Wellzy4eva

nevertells said:


> I tried something that may or may not help you. I installed Milaq's 9/23 nightly, and then I dirty flashed jcsullins 0808 build over the top of that and I don't seem to have any compatibility issues.


Sounds like something worth experimenting with.


----------



## Wellzy4eva

I tried it, but there was no Bluetooth access.


----------



## michaelahess

I've lost my mind. I can't get apps to store stuff in the external_sd portion of the memory. I've gone so far as to acmeuninstaller followed by webos doctor. Then I re-installed as follows, still nothing wants to store to the data partition:

Acmeinstaller3 with:

Moboot

CWM datamedia version

Then reboot into webos:

tailor to resize

Then reboot into CWM:

CM10.2 latest nightly

Attempt 2:

Acmeinstaller3:

Moboot

CWM datamedia version

512Mb resize thing

CM10.2 latest nightly

Nothing works. I need a root enabled app to browse to all my data on the external_sd. This is the native area that opens when connected via USB with WebOS. When I try to download or do anything else that saves a file, it goes into the 2Gb system partition thus filling it very quickly. Google Play Music won't work even, says "no space" or some such.

Did I miss something or am I just loosing it here? Thanks for any and all help!


----------



## RolandDeschain79

michaelahess said:


> I've lost my mind. I can't get apps to store stuff in the external_sd portion of the memory. I've gone so far as to acmeuninstaller followed by webos doctor. Then I re-installed as follows, still nothing wants to store to the data partition:
> 
> Acmeinstaller3 with:
> 
> Moboot
> 
> CWM datamedia version
> 
> Then reboot into webos:
> 
> tailor to resize
> 
> Then reboot into CWM:
> 
> CM10.2 latest nightly
> 
> Attempt 2:
> 
> Acmeinstaller3:
> 
> Moboot
> 
> CWM datamedia version
> 
> 512Mb resize thing
> 
> CM10.2 latest nightly
> 
> Nothing works. I need a root enabled app to browse to all my data on the external_sd. This is the native area that opens when connected via USB with WebOS. When I try to download or do anything else that saves a file, it goes into the 2Gb system partition thus filling it very quickly. Google Play Music won't work even, says "no space" or some such.
> 
> Did I miss something or am I just loosing it here? Thanks for any and all help!


Question: If you're having so much trouble with CM10.2, then why don't you try Flintmans Evervolv AOSP Android 4.3 Roms? Its the same thing minus one giant headache. No data media CWM and no Partition changing, just one solid Rom and back to business as usual.

I won't even try to address the many issues people are experiencing with this Rom. Many users have reported issues using Play music and this build,ect. Have a quick read of that thread if your hoping for work arounds but I recommend just avoiding the headaches.






Edit: if you want to keep using CM10.2 flash one of these zips to give you more system space for apps. You will still have two separate SDcards showing up. However the author hasn't posted a zip to switch this back so you'd have to use tailor to change this back. Also this won't fix the other issues with apps like Play Music. I also use this app so its a deal breaker for me if it doesn't work.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2477806


----------



## michaelahess

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Question: If you're having so much trouble with CM10.2, then why don't you try Flintmans Evervolv AOSP Android 4.3 Roms? Its the same thing minus one giant headache. No data media CWM and no Partition changing, just one solid Rom and back to business as usual.
> 
> I won't even try to address the many issues people are experiencing with this Rom. Many users have reported issues using Play music and this build,ect. Have a quick read of that thread if your hoping for work arounds but I recommend just avoiding the headaches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: if you want to keep using CM10.2 flash one of these zips to give you more system space for apps. You will still have two separate SDcards showing up. However the author hasn't posted a zip to switch this back so you'd have to use tailor to change this back. Also this won't fix the other issues with apps like Play Music. I also use this app so its a deal breaker for me if it doesn't work.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2477806


Thank you Roland! I'm pretty much of the same mind at this point.

I've always been happy with CM and always had more issues with other roms so I guess it's just habit. I'll try one of those others whenever I find the time. As of right now, I'm working around the issues with minimal effort so it's not worth yet another reflash! 

Thanks again for the advice, and all the video's!


----------



## RolandDeschain79

michaelahess said:


> Thank you Roland! I'm pretty much of the same mind at this point.
> 
> I've always been happy with CM and always had more issues with other roms so I guess it's just habit. I'll try one of those others whenever I find the time. As of right now, I'm working around the issues with minimal effort so it's not worth yet another reflash!
> 
> Thanks again for the advice, and all the video's!


Thank you, i'm glad to help :grin: I actually just spent a lot of time updating my CM10.2 info. I hope this does a better job of explaining it to people. I actually ran out of space and had to cut down my post.

*CyanogenMod 10.2/Android 4.3 nightlies are now Available **(Testing Builds)*






Great News HP TouchPad Users! CyanogenMod 10.2/Android 4.3 Nightly Builds are now available for testing. Make a backup before installing this fantastic new Rom. Remember to thank Milaq and please leave feedback and info about bugs/issues in the XDA forum links below.

[ROM] [NIGHTLY] [JB] [4.3] CyanogenMod 10.2 nightlies

*Notes:* Low battery drain (-4mA), H/W video works, Nightly Builds, audio plays with the screen off, Pie Controls, Inverted Volume contorls, Camera works, No Bluetooth.

*Note(Important):*This Rom is larger than normal and its developer Milaq recommends increasing the size of the System partition to 500MB. The ACMEInstaller3 only gives us 400MB so he recommends using the WebOS Preware app Tailor to change the partition size to 500MB. Perhaps its time for an ACMEInstaller4 to be created.


Spoiler



*Flash this .zip file through recovery to change the partition size to 512MB(*Gradular&codycoyote)
*How to guide for changing your system, data, and cache partition sizes**(how to use Tailor)**: (*Gradular)

*Note(optional):* Lite 4.3 Gapps package for Download:
I've reduced the size of the gapps package by removing the optional face-lock stuff, Google+ and Quick Search. Both of those apps are rather large and can be installed from the Play Store. This leaves me with a System storage size of 22.79/394MB. 
Download Android 4.3 20130812 CM10.2 Lite Gapps: 55.52MB

To further increase the amount of free space I did the following and now I have a System storage size of 38.73/394MB.

*How to monitor free System Storage spaceOptional):*
-You can use a free app,Quick System Info PRO, to check the size of your partitions and remaining free space, it could be = 387MB or 394MB or 402MB. Any of these is acceptable and indicates that the ACMEInstaller3 worked correctly.
-Having a system size of 387Mib = 400MB and is perfectly normal after using ACME3
-Users report having a size of 394 after flashing to a new Rom. This is also acceptable.

Quick System Info PRO Video Link:
Quick System Info PRO Play Store Link:

*How to free up **System Storage **space on the HP TouchPad**(Optional)**:*
I have located about 15.89MB of data we can safely delete. Android in space videos and Phone Ring tones are located @
root/system/media/videos & root/system/media/audio/ring tones.

X-plore File Manager, use this app to delete the files:

*Note** X-plore needs to be given Root Permissions by clicking the 3 dots in the corner and choosing configuration. Here check your Root Access settings. SuperUser + Mount Writable, this is what it should say. Next you may need to reboot﻿ before it takes effect.



*Note(Important): *This build also requests that you use a new data media CWM that requires you to change the layout of your partitions. Previously Android and WebOS shared SDcard space in the Media partition (the space you see when transferring data via the USB cable). This build separates the Android and WebOS space by asking you to move free space from the Media partition to the Android Data partition(the place where apps are stored). This new layout will show two SDcards when accessing the tablet from the PC, one for Android and one for WebOS. To make this change you can use either Tailor or a flashable .zip created by XDA member the_ape.

*Downloads:*



Spoiler



Data Media CWM 6.0.3.6

The_apes Flashable zips

*Note:* Make sure you have enough free space before flashing one of these zips. There are two types of .zips in a variety of different sizes. one that changes just the Data/Media partition and another that changes both the System and Data/Media partitions. Be sure to choose a zip that best accommodates your TP model 16or32GB.

*Note:* Once you've made these changes you'll need to use Tailor if you wish to change them back.

*Note(Important):*The Evervolv AOSP Android 4.3.1 Rom doesn't need these changes and is recommended for all users especially those who are new or inexperienced. This setup should only be done by experienced users!



*Known bugs / caveats:*



Spoiler




wifi turns off in suspend -> uncheck "wifi optimisation" in advanced wifi settings
wifi region code does not stick
buzzing noise audio on suspend -> toggle (non-working) bluetooth once
no bluetooth
Google Play music has problems with this build.


----------



## krustybaguette

I've had my TP for a few months and when I first got it I installed CM9_tenderloin_20130512-nightly. I've been pretty happy with its performance but I hesitated to install Jellybean since everything I read seemed to indicate that JB wasn't ready as a daily driver. I came back and decided it was safe to go ahead and have been working at installing the AOSP 4.3 version of JellyBean. Here's what I did step by step


nandroid backup ( I had to figure out how that differs from using Titanium Backup)
used update-cm-tenderloin-system_resize_512-0.4.zip to bump up my partition size
downloaded and saved ev_tenderloin-nightly-2013.10.29.zip and Evervolv-Queo-3.0.0p1-tenderloin.zip 
Saved the older "release build" just in case something went bad with the nightly.
downloaded and saved gapps-jb43-20130810-dmd151.zip

After trying to figure out how to use ACME installer, reading up on dirty flashing an AOSP ROM over a cm rom and hanging out in the Evervolv Freenode chat area a couple of times the only reply I got seem to suggest that I could go ahead and boot into recovery wipe cache, wipe dalvik cache, and the install my ROM ev_tenderloin-nightly-2013.10.29.zip followed by installing gapps.

After quite a while everything seemed to come up roses except that not only did BT not work (I expected that but decided I could get by without it by using USB in WebOS or one of my cloud accounts for moving files about. However, not only was BT not working but I couldn't get wifi to work. I searched and read everything I could in the 78 pages of this thead and googled about but nothing got wifi working. So I tried flashing the release build cited above and had even less success.

Tonight I discovered my nandroid backup by connecting my TP to my laptop in WebOS. Once I located it I decided to use CWM recovery to get back to cm9 and that worked fine. So I'm back to square #1 but still want to upgrade to a JB ROM. Tonite was the first time I've used CWM Recovery and that gives me more confidence to go ahead with experimentation. I'd like a recommendation as to correcting any mistakes I made in re: "dirty flashing" and whether or not installing via USB cable from my laptop might yield better results.

I did an AOSP JellyBean upgrade on my old tablet, a Lenovo K1 over a year ago and that was done by installing from the laptop via usb cable.


----------



## whitesoxfan

Hello,

First of all thanks to the Touchpad genuises for creating a great CM10.2 image.

Now, I have recently upgraded the ROM on my Touchpad from CM9 to CM10.2.

I followed all the procedures from A to Z, but I noticed that MoBoot is gone, in which does not let me into the WebOS.

Is there a way how to get this Touchpad to dual-boot (CM10.2 & WebOS)?

Or is there a way to get to WebOS?

Thanks!!!!


----------



## RolandDeschain79

whitesoxfan said:


> Hello,
> 
> First of all thanks to the Touchpad genuises for creating a great CM10.2 image.
> 
> Now, I have recently upgraded the ROM on my Touchpad from CM9 to CM10.2.
> 
> I followed all the procedures from A to Z, but I noticed that MoBoot is gone, in which does not let me into the WebOS.
> 
> Is there a way how to get this Touchpad to dual-boot (CM10.2 & WebOS)?
> 
> Or is there a way to get to WebOS?
> 
> Thanks!!!!


Hey,

I'm not fully understanding what has happened here. Explain what you did, obviously something went wrong. Can you not boot the tablet at all? This seems to keep happening with the CM10.2 Rom. You may wish to use Evervolv AOSP 4.3.1 Rom instead.

If you can transfer data then do this. To fix this problem place the Moboot and CWM6 .zips into the cminstall folder and run the ACMEInstaller3. If you can't transfer data run the WebOS doctor.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

krustybaguette said:


> I've had my TP for a few months and when I first got it I installed CM9_tenderloin_20130512-nightly. I've been pretty happy with its performance but I hesitated to install Jellybean since everything I read seemed to indicate that JB wasn't ready as a daily driver. I came back and decided it was safe to go ahead and have been working at installing the AOSP 4.3 version of JellyBean. Here's what I did step by step
> 
> 
> nandroid backup ( I had to figure out how that differs from using Titanium Backup)
> used update-cm-tenderloin-system_resize_512-0.4.zip to bump up my partition size
> downloaded and saved <a>ev_tenderloin-nightly-2013.10.29.zip and </a><a>Evervolv-Queo-3.0.0p1-tenderloin.zip </a>
> Saved the older "release build" just in case something went bad with the nightly.
> downloaded and saved gapps-jb43-20130810-dmd151.zip
> 
> After trying to figure out how to use ACME installer, reading up on dirty flashing an AOSP ROM over a cm rom and hanging out in the Evervolv Freenode chat area a couple of times the only reply I got seem to suggest that I could go ahead and boot into recovery wipe cache, wipe dalvik cache, and the install my ROM <a>ev_tenderloin-nightly-2013.10.29.zip followed by installing gapps.</a>
> 
> After quite a while everything seemed to come up roses except that not only did BT not work (I expected that but decided I could get by without it by using USB in WebOS or one of my cloud accounts for moving files about. However, not only was BT not working but I couldn't get wifi to work. I searched and read everything I could in the 78 pages of this thead and googled about but nothing got wifi working. So I tried flashing the release build cited above and had even less success.
> 
> Tonight I discovered my nandroid backup by connecting my TP to my laptop in WebOS. Once I located it I decided to use CWM recovery to get back to cm9 and that worked fine. So I'm back to square #1 but still want to upgrade to a JB ROM. Tonite was the first time I've used CWM Recovery and that gives me more confidence to go ahead with experimentation. I'd like a recommendation as to correcting any mistakes I made in re: "dirty flashing" and whether or not installing via USB cable from my laptop might yield better results.
> 
> I did an AOSP JellyBean upgrade on my old tablet, a Lenovo K1 over a year ago and that was done by installing from the laptop via usb cable.


Hi, well it looks like you are on the right path to learning about your TP. Making that backup is the right thing to do but I should point out that all the info you need is located in the OP already. I would read this over since I will now just quote it. I made these long boring post to answer these questions but I realize it takes sometime to absorb all the info. Time to get out your thinking cap and some strong coffee

*How to install Android 4.2 and 4.3 Builds on the HP TouchPad*

*Disclaimer:** Make a backup before installing any of these Roms! Testing builds should only be used by experienced users whom are familiar with recovering their device.*

*When updating your version of Android its recommended to do a clean install of Android. You can do this by using Clockworkmod to Format/Wipe the system data and the cache partitions*. You will find a full step by step instructional video below. First choose an Android 4.2 or Android 4.3 Rom and Gapps package from the detailed guides. Next transfer the two .zip files to your Android device with the USB or direct download them. Note that you must have the correct version of Gapps for your version of Android or you may experience errors with Google apps and the Play Store.






*Clean Install vs Dirty Install Rom/Updates via Recovery: (After initial install with Acme3)* ->Mpgrimm2 Quote



Spoiler



"*Clean installing*" a rom usually means to format the 3 basic partitions (& sometimes the /boot too depending on the rom/kernel script) and flash the rom as recommended by most devs to avoid issues (some rom installer scripts will handle the formatting for you, but shouldn't be assumed unless stated by the rom's developer. 9-14-13: See Attachment for example).

"*Dirty Installing*" a rom typically involves formatting the system & cache (sometimes only the cache :thumbdown: ) and flashing a rom to preserve /data partition with user apps & settings.
A cleaner method for this is to format all 3 partitions, flash rom, and restore only /data from a backup.

I've rarely seen dirty installs recommended by devs, but when I have seen them say it was "OK to try", it was done on the same rom/firmware base between incremental rom updates only (vs b/w CM7 - CM9 or CM9 - CM10, etc), and if you had a bug, you needed to go back and do a clean install before reporting it or expecting help. I will add that many people have been successful restoring their CM9 data after flashing CM10 & Gapps.

Attached Thumbnails






*[ROM] Evervolv | 3.3.0p1 [AOSP 4.3.1] [Test Build] W/UMS support* By flintman *(Testing Builds)*

*Notes:*Low battery drain(-4mA to -10mA) h/w video, Nightly Builds, Automated Updater, Audio plays with the screen off, Camera works, No Bluetooth.

*Note(Important):This is an Android Open Source Project (AOSP) rom not a CyanogenMod (CM) rom. Dirty flashing an AOSP rom over a CM rom can cause errors and rebooting issues. Always do a clean install when moving from CM to AOSP and vise versa. *

(Download)Evervolv | 3.3.0p1 [AOSP 4.3.1] [Test Build] W/UMS support:

*Note: Windows users may need to do the following in order to attach the Touchpad with the USB cable. *


Spoiler



1. Go into Device manager. You will see "MTP USB Device" under portable devices.

2. Right Click it and select update driver software

3. Select Browse my computer for driver software.

4. Select Let me pick from a list of device drivers on my computer

5. Select USB Mass Storage Device then click next.

6.Turn on USB mass Storage from the USB connection notification on the Android device


----------



## whitesoxfan

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Hey,
> 
> I'm not fully understanding what has happened here. Explain what you did, obviously something went wrong. Can you not boot the tablet at all? This seems to keep happening with the CM10.2 Rom. You may wish to use Evervolv AOSP 4.3.1 Rom instead.
> 
> If you can transfer data then do this. To fix this problem place the Moboot and CWM6 .zips into the cminstall folder and run the ACMEInstaller3. If you can transfer data run the WebOS doctor.


Ronald, after I installed CM10.2 over CM9, I am able to boot fine in CM10.2, but do not have capability for dual-boot (with Moboot installed to access either recovery mode TWRP, WebOS or Cyanogenmod 9) in which I had with CM9. When I power on the Touchpad with CM10.2, it boots directly in CM10.2 (no Moboot in sight). After this upgrade, will I still be able to access WebOS, an if so, what is the process to get there? Thanks.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

whitesoxfan said:


> Ronald, after I installed CM10.2 over CM9, I am able to boot fine in CM10.2, but do not have capability for dual-boot (with Moboot installed to access either recovery mode TWRP, WebOS or Cyanogenmod 9) in which I had with CM9. When I power on the Touchpad with CM10.2, it boots directly in CM10.2 (no Moboot in sight). After this upgrade, will I still be able to access WebOS, an if so, what is the process to get there? Thanks.


Ok I've got it now, you can boot android still but not WebOS. No problem just do this.. To fix this problem place the Moboot and CWM6 .zips into the cminstall folder and run the ACMEInstaller3. Now you can boot both again. Note this will resize the partition to 400MB so you will need to increase the size again with the flashable .zip or tailor.


----------



## whitesoxfan

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Ok I've got it now, you can boot android still but not WebOS. No problem just do this.. To fix this problem place the Moboot and CWM6 .zips into the cminstall folder and run the ACMEInstaller3. Now you can boot both again. Note this will resize the partition to 400MB so you will need to increase the size again with the flashable .zip or tailor.


Roland, are these the files?

- update-CWM6_tenderloin-20121215.zip

- moboot_038-tenderloin.zip

- ACMEInstaller3

Do you have a link to the procedures for this? Thanks.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

whitesoxfan said:


> Roland, are these the files?
> 
> - update-CWM6_tenderloin-20121215.zip
> 
> - moboot_038-tenderloin.zip
> 
> - ACMEInstaller3
> 
> Do you have a link to the procedures for this? Thanks.


You don't need to add the ACME3 into this folder.



whitesoxfan said:


> Hello,
> 
> First of all thanks to the Touchpad genuises for creating a great CM10.2 image.
> 
> Now, I have recently upgraded the ROM on my Touchpad from CM9 to CM10.2.
> 
> I followed all the procedures from A to Z, but I noticed that MoBoot is gone, in which does not let me into the WebOS.
> 
> Is there a way how to get this Touchpad to dual-boot (CM10.2 & WebOS)?
> 
> Or is there a way to get to WebOS?
> 
> Thanks!!!!


I thought you read the instructions already, do you need me to tell you where that is?

Place these two files into the cminstall folder and run ACME3.

CWM6 tenderloin-20121215:

moboot_038-tenderloin.zip

*4*) *Installation:*
-Once the cminstall files are on The HP TouchPad, it's time to reboot into WebOS Recovery mode(aka USB mode).
-If you are currently running WebOS you must disconnect the USB cable from the PC.
-On your PC look for the USB icon in the bottom right corner, click it and eject the HP TouchPad.

-*In WebOS* Reboot the device by going into Settings/Device Info/ and select "Reset options" choose restart. 
or
-*In Android* Reboot the device by holding down the power button and select Reboot/OK.

-As soon as the screen goes dark hold down the volume up button until you enter WebOS Recovery mode(aka USB Mode). Note* the large USB symbol that should be on the screen. If you miss it just reboot again and hold down the Volume up button right away. Now connect your USB cable to the PC.

*Open a Command Prompt or Terminal*

*On your PC:*
-Open a command prompt by going to the start button and typing CMD into the search window (enter)
Or
-Open a command prompt by Opening the Palm, Inc folder, Hold [Shift] & [Right Click] then select "open Command window here"

*On your **Mac: *
*Mac OS X* users will need to start a Terminal window. This can be found in the /Applications/Utilities folder.

*Using the Command Prompt or Terminal*
-Next either type or copy and paste the following into the command prompt (without the part in brackets)

*cd\* (enter)

*cd program files* (enter)

*cd palm, inc* (enter)

(Only type *One* of the Following lines below.)

Note:The ACMEInstaller3 can and should be used to install all versions of CyanogenMod.

*On your PC*

*novacom.exe boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller3 *(Upgrade from CM7 to CM9)

*novacom.exe boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller3 *(Upgrade from CM9 to CM10 or install CM10)

*novacom.exe boot mem:// < ACMEUninstaller* (uninstall CyanogenMod, All versions)

*On your **Mac *

*novacom **boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller3 *(Upgrade from CM7 to CM9)

*novacom **boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller3 *(Upgrade from CM9 to CM10 or install CM10)

*novacom **boot mem:// < ACMEUninstaller* (uninstall CyanogenMod, All versions)

Note: Mac OS X users will enter the commands without the "*.exe" *extension.

-You will see the lines of text scrolling on the HP TouchPad while CyanogenMod is installing. Now disconnect the USB cable from the HP TouchPad. Once this is complete you will be greeted with the Moboot menu and CyanogenMod will boot for the first time. You will be taken through a series of menus to setup the device. Congratulations you have now installed CyanogenMod onto your HP TouchPad, Have Fun.


----------



## shumash

whitesoxfan said:


> Ronald, after I installed CM10.2 over CM9, I am able to boot fine in CM10.2, but do not have capability for dual-boot (with Moboot installed to access either recovery mode TWRP, WebOS or Cyanogenmod 9) in which I had with CM9. When I power on the Touchpad with CM10.2, it boots directly in CM10.2 (no Moboot in sight). After this upgrade, will I still be able to access WebOS, an if so, what is the process to get there? Thanks.


http://rootzwiki.com/topic/15931-touchpad-skips-moboot-boots-into-cm9/?p=408122


----------



## whitesoxfan

RolandDeschain79 said:


> You don't need to add the ACME3 into this folder.
> 
> I thought you read the instructions already, do you need me to tell you where that is?
> 
> Place these two files into the cminstall folder and run ACME3.
> 
> CWM6 tenderloin-20121215:
> 
> moboot_038-tenderloin.zip
> 
> *4*) *Installation:*
> -Once the cminstall files are on The HP TouchPad, it's time to reboot into WebOS Recovery mode(aka USB mode).
> -If you are currently running WebOS you must disconnect the USB cable from the PC.
> -On your PC look for the USB icon in the bottom right corner, click it and eject the HP TouchPad.
> 
> -*In WebOS* Reboot the device by going into Settings/Device Info/ and select "Reset options" choose restart.
> or
> -*In Android* Reboot the device by holding down the power button and select Reboot/OK.
> 
> -As soon as the screen goes dark hold down the volume up button until you enter WebOS Recovery mode(aka USB Mode). Note* the large USB symbol that should be on the screen. If you miss it just reboot again and hold down the Volume up button right away. Now connect your USB cable to the PC.
> 
> *Open a Command Prompt or Terminal*
> 
> *On your PC:*
> -Open a command prompt by going to the start button and typing CMD into the search window (enter)
> Or
> -Open a command prompt by Opening the Palm, Inc folder, Hold [Shift] & [Right Click] then select "open Command window here"
> 
> *On your **Mac: *
> *Mac OS X* users will need to start a Terminal window. This can be found in the /Applications/Utilities folder.
> 
> *Using the Command Prompt or Terminal*
> -Next either type or copy and paste the following into the command prompt (without the part in brackets)
> 
> *cd\* (enter)
> 
> *cd program files* (enter)
> 
> *cd palm, inc* (enter)
> 
> (Only type *One* of the Following lines below.)
> 
> Note:The ACMEInstaller3 can and should be used to install all versions of CyanogenMod.
> 
> *On your PC*
> 
> *novacom.exe boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller3 *(Upgrade from CM7 to CM9)
> 
> *novacom.exe boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller3 *(Upgrade from CM9 to CM10 or install CM10)
> 
> *novacom.exe boot mem:// < ACMEUninstaller* (uninstall CyanogenMod, All versions)
> 
> *On your **Mac *
> 
> *novacom **boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller3 *(Upgrade from CM7 to CM9)
> 
> *novacom **boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller3 *(Upgrade from CM9 to CM10 or install CM10)
> 
> *novacom **boot mem:// < ACMEUninstaller* (uninstall CyanogenMod, All versions)
> 
> Note: Mac OS X users will enter the commands without the "*.exe" *extension.
> 
> -You will see the lines of text scrolling on the HP TouchPad while CyanogenMod is installing. Now disconnect the USB cable from the HP TouchPad. Once this is complete you will be greeted with the Moboot menu and CyanogenMod will boot for the first time. You will be taken through a series of menus to setup the device. Congratulations you have now installed CyanogenMod onto your HP TouchPad, Have Fun.


Roland, it worked...you guys are the best!!!! Thanks!


----------



## carlbeech

Hi

Quick query about the evervolve 4.3 rom - any idea why the microphone doesn't work? - everything appears to work fine - seems a strange thing (it seems one of the early basic things that gets ironed out...)

But at least it seems to have cured the wifi issue I was having..  (where it got confused, kept saying 'turning wifi off' and then draining the battery because it had gotten stuck...)

Thanks

Carl.


----------



## indeo

Hello Everyone,

this is my first post to this group. Installed Android 10.2 on my HP Touchpad, trying to give it anew life, but hit some snag. After install it keep rebooting, gets into "boot CyanogenMod" and then stay there for a few secs and comes back right out and the process continues. These are the details of what i did -

Procedure followed from -

http://liliputing.com/2012/01/how-to-install-android-4-0-on-the-hp-touchpad-cyanogenmod-9-alpha.html

plus the video by Rev Kyle

Files used -

1. ACMEInstaller3

2. cm-10.1-20130808-EXPERIMENTAL-tenderloin-BLUETOOTH_TEST

3. moboot_0.3.5

4. update-CWM6_tenderloin-20121215 (also tried update-cwm_tenderloin-1012)

5. update-gapps-jb-20130812-signed (original file downloaded was gapps-jb-20130812-signed and then renamed)

Did the install a few times by cleaning cache, factory reset, cleaning Dalvik.

I even used Tailor to resize the partition to 600MB. and then reinstall again ..... All with same result.

Need help on how to fix this. I can provide more info. Please help guys doing everything by the book. This is my first andriod install on this touchpad or anywhere for that matter.

Thanks.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

indeo said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> this is my first post to this group. Installed Android 10.2 on my HP Touchpad, trying to give it anew life, but hit some snag. After install it keep rebooting, gets into "boot CyanogenMod" and then stay there for a few secs and comes back right out and the process continues. These are the details of what i did -
> 
> Procedure followed from -
> 
> http://liliputing.com/2012/01/how-to-install-android-4-0-on-the-hp-touchpad-cyanogenmod-9-alpha.html
> 
> plus the video by Rev Kyle
> 
> Files used -
> 
> 1. ACMEInstaller3
> 
> 2. cm-10.1-20130808-EXPERIMENTAL-tenderloin-BLUETOOTH_TEST
> 
> 3. moboot_0.3.5
> 
> 4. update-CWM6_tenderloin-20121215 (also tried update-cwm_tenderloin-1012)
> 
> 5. update-gapps-jb-20130812-signed (original file downloaded was gapps-jb-20130812-signed and then renamed)
> 
> Did the install a few times by cleaning cache, factory reset, cleaning Dalvik.
> 
> I even used Tailor to resize the partition to 600MB. and then reinstall again ..... All with same result.
> 
> Need help on how to fix this. I can provide more info. Please help guys doing everything by the book. This is my first andriod install on this touchpad or anywhere for that matter.
> 
> Thanks.


Follow only the guide on the first page OP. The info you have is out of date, CWM5 1012 must not be used or you will need to fully uninstall and resinstall. Use only CWM6_tenderloin-20121215, it should look the same as in the video below.

Read all about using CWM6 in this great thread by Mpgrimm2:

*[RECOVERY] JCSullins' Touchpad CWM6 v6.0.1.9 [2012-12-15] *

Do this






Read this, use the rom and gapps

*Download Jcsullins Bluetooth build: cm-10.1-20130808-EXPERIMENTAL-tenderloin-BLUETOOTH_TEST.zip* *(Testing Build)*

Android 4.2 20130812 CM10.1 Gapps:

Notes:Low battery drain(-4mA to -10mA) h/w video, Audio plays with the screen off, Camera works, Partial Bluetooth functionality(works with some peripherals).

*Notes, Fixes and Tweaks for this build(Important):*



Spoiler



1)If the WiFi turns off in Sleep/suspend mode then uncheck wifi optimization.

Note:Turning off "WiFi optimization" might help to improve WiFi functionality.

-Settings/WiFi/3 Dots/Advanced/WiFi optimization (uncheck)

2)If the HP TouchPad isn't charging do the following. If MTP is already checked,then uncheck and recheck the option.

-To Enable MTP mode, Go to settings/storage, look for the three dots in the upper right hand corner of the screen, tap computer connection, make sure there is a check next to MTP.

-This will enable the TouchPad to transfer files and charge using the USB cable.

3)This build has incompatibility issues with some Play Store apps. To get around this You can use Nandroid Manager * ROOT. Its a free app that will allow you to restore apps and data from your previous Nandroid backups.

or
You could also use Titanium backup to make apks of your apps. You can then upgrade your Rom and install the apks to get around this issue.

4)Turning off "network location services" might help to improve overall battery drain and longevity.
-Settings/location access/ access to my location set to off

-You may wish to monitor your battery drain history during sleep.

-Install the the free app Battery Monitor Widget:
-To setup the Battery Calibration correctly for the HP TouchPad,
-go to BMW settings/calibration/Battery capacity/ and set it to either 6300 (F29C) or 5800 (S29C) and tap OK
-Note* See the Battery p/n # on the original packaging.
*Or*
You can also use Cool-Tools to monitor your battery drain in real time.
-Watch the instructional video Here.

Note:Flashing the A6 firmware will ensure your battery has a long healthy life.


----------



## yoonbot

Apologize in advance if this question has been answered already, but I did not see anyone else asking, and I'm new to this forum, and this is my first time trying to root anything.

I have an HP Touchpad, and I am trying to root it with Android (whatever is the most stable version). I noticed I need ACMEinstaller3, but the link is not working: http://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/cmtouchpad/tools/ACMEInstaller3

Does anyone have this file I can use or have another source? I can't seem to find any other source online I googled around and kept coming across the same link.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

carlbeech said:


> Hi
> 
> Quick query about the evervolve 4.3 rom - any idea why the microphone doesn't work? - everything appears to work fine - seems a strange thing (it seems one of the early basic things that gets ironed out...)
> 
> But at least it seems to have cured the wifi issue I was having..  (where it got confused, kept saying 'turning wifi off' and then draining the battery because it had gotten stuck...)
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Carl.


Not sure why this isn't working, I was able to record a video so it could be app related. You can submit alogcat to flintman and ask him to take a look at it. He's always happy to have folks submit logs and help with the development. The Evervolv Rom can generate its own log if you go to settings/debug/check general logcat fetch the files/upload logs and submit the URL or do the steps in this video below.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

yoonbot said:


> Apologize in advance if this question has been answered already, but I did not see anyone else asking, and I'm new to this forum, and this is my first time trying to root anything.
> 
> I have an HP Touchpad, and I am trying to root it with Android (whatever is the most stable version). I noticed I need ACMEinstaller3, but the link is not working: http://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/cmtouchpad/tools/ACMEInstaller3
> 
> Does anyone have this file I can use or have another source? I can't seem to find any other source online I googled around and kept coming across the same link.


Goo is down.... Look here

*[ROM GUIDE] How to install Jcsullins CM10/CM10.1 Unofficial Builds*

Or on the first page :O


----------



## venom4911

just updated to 4.3 and im having some trouble with an app becuase of the sdcard changes that were applied...

the app requires me to copy files to storage\sdcard\foldername directory but that no longer exists now. all i have is storage\sdcard0 and storage\sdcard1

i tried copying the required files to both those places but the app still doesnt recognize them...is there any way around this? the app is doom touch


----------



## RolandDeschain79

venom4911 said:


> just updated to 4.3 and im having some trouble with an app becuase of the sdcard changes that were applied...
> 
> the app requires me to copy files to storage\sdcard\foldername directory but that no longer exists now. all i have is storage\sdcard0 and storage\sdcard1
> 
> i tried copying the required files to both those places but the app still doesnt recognize them...is there any way around this? the app is doom touch


I can see how that would be a problem. Does the app allow you to specify the location of your game data like Doom3 does? Maybe if you move it to another location and manually tell it to look there, that might help. I had similar problems I wasn't able to resolve with CM10.2. You could always try Flintmans Evervolv 4.3.1 AOSP Rom. The data locations don't change with this one.






There a "game working directory" line that can be edited here in the app.


----------



## nevertells

indeo said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> this is my first post to this group. Installed Android 10.2 on my HP Touchpad, trying to give it anew life, but hit some snag. After install it keep rebooting, gets into "boot CyanogenMod" and then stay there for a few secs and comes back right out and the process continues. These are the details of what i did -
> 
> Procedure followed from -
> 
> http://liliputing.com/2012/01/how-to-install-android-4-0-on-the-hp-touchpad-cyanogenmod-9-alpha.html
> 
> plus the video by Rev Kyle
> 
> Files used -
> 
> 1. ACMEInstaller3
> 
> 2. cm-10.1-20130808-EXPERIMENTAL-tenderloin-BLUETOOTH_TEST
> 
> 3. moboot_0.3.5
> 
> 4. update-CWM6_tenderloin-20121215 (also tried update-cwm_tenderloin-1012)
> 
> 5. update-gapps-jb-20130812-signed (original file downloaded was gapps-jb-20130812-signed and then renamed)
> 
> Did the install a few times by cleaning cache, factory reset, cleaning Dalvik.
> 
> I even used Tailor to resize the partition to 600MB. and then reinstall again ..... All with same result.
> 
> Need help on how to fix this. I can provide more info. Please help guys doing everything by the book. This is my first andriod install on this touchpad or anywhere for that matter.
> 
> Thanks.


Try this procedure, run ACMEUninstaller. Copy moboot and cwm6 into the cminstall folder and put the rom file and gapps file on the SD card root. Run ACMEInstaller 3. Once your tablet reboots to the moboot menu, use cwm to install the rom first then then gapps.


----------



## venom4911

RolandDeschain79 said:


> I can see how that would be a problem. Does the app allow you to specify the location of your game data like Doom3 does? Maybe if you move it to another location and manually tell it to look there, that might help. I had similar problems I wasn't able to resolve with CM10.2. You could always try Flintmans Evervolv 4.3.1 AOSP Rom. The data locations don't change with this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There a "game working directory" line that can be edited here in the app.


nah there's no setting to change the directory in doom touch...i emailed the developer so lets see what they say, maybe there's another way...

-edit-

uninstall/reinstall fixed it, it now defaults to the correct sdcard folder...developer also updated the app and allows user to change the directory now :goodcry:


----------



## indeo

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Follow only the guide on the first page OP. The info you have is out of date, CWM5 1012 must not be used or you will need to fully uninstall and resinstall. Use only CWM6_tenderloin-20121215, it should look the same as in the video below.
> 
> Read all about using CWM6 in this great thread by Mpgrimm2:
> 
> *[RECOVERY] JCSullins' Touchpad CWM6 v6.0.1.9 [2012-12-15] *
> 
> Do this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read this, use the rom and gapps
> 
> *Download Jcsullins Bluetooth build: cm-10.1-20130808-EXPERIMENTAL-tenderloin-BLUETOOTH_TEST.zip* *(Testing Build)*
> 
> Android 4.2 20130812 CM10.1 Gapps:
> 
> Notes:Low battery drain(-4mA to -10mA) h/w video, Audio plays with the screen off, Camera works, Partial Bluetooth functionality(works with some peripherals).
> 
> *Notes, Fixes and Tweaks for this build(Important):*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 1)If the WiFi turns off in Sleep/suspend mode then uncheck wifi optimization.
> 
> Note:Turning off "WiFi optimization" might help to improve WiFi functionality.
> 
> -Settings/WiFi/3 Dots/Advanced/WiFi optimization (uncheck)
> 
> 2)If the HP TouchPad isn't charging do the following. If MTP is already checked,then uncheck and recheck the option.
> 
> -To Enable MTP mode, Go to settings/storage, look for the three dots in the upper right hand corner of the screen, tap computer connection, make sure there is a check next to MTP.
> 
> -This will enable the TouchPad to transfer files and charge using the USB cable.
> 
> 3)This build has incompatibility issues with some Play Store apps. To get around this You can use Nandroid Manager * ROOT. Its a free app that will allow you to restore apps and data from your previous Nandroid backups.
> 
> or
> You could also use Titanium backup to make apks of your apps. You can then upgrade your Rom and install the apks to get around this issue.
> 
> 4)Turning off "network location services" might help to improve overall battery drain and longevity.
> -Settings/location access/ access to my location set to off
> 
> -You may wish to monitor your battery drain history during sleep.
> 
> -Install the the free app Battery Monitor Widget:
> -To setup the Battery Calibration correctly for the HP TouchPad,
> -go to BMW settings/calibration/Battery capacity/ and set it to either 6300 (F29C) or 5800 (S29C) and tap OK
> -Note* See the Battery p/n # on the original packaging.
> *Or*
> You can also use Cool-Tools to monitor your battery drain in real time.
> -Watch the instructional video Here.
> 
> Note:Flashing the A6 firmware will ensure your battery has a long healthy life.


Hello ... Thanks for the reply. Tried the files from the link you provided and those worked. The files i had were same names, but they didnt seem to work. Many thanks again.


----------



## venom4911

anyone randomly losing audio in 4.3? seems to happen when its been sleeping for awhile, restarting brings it back until it happens again...never had this problem with 4.2

is there any way to bring the audio back without having to restart? i remember webos had that pulse audio restarter app from preware...


----------



## nevertells

venom4911 said:


> anyone randomly losing audio in 4.3? seems to happen when its been sleeping for awhile, restarting brings it back until it happens again...never had this problem with 4.2
> 
> is there any way to bring the audio back without having to restart? i remember webos had that pulse audio restarter app from preware...


Yeah, go back to 4.2. IMHO, 4.3 did not have any earth shattering improvements. So why waste your time trying to figure out why your audio drops out when you have a perfectly good Rom to use? Restore your backup and be happy.


----------



## jy_p

Just by curiosity, there is no CM for the TP that support Multi-Windows Yet?

That would be cool!


----------



## nevertells

jy_p said:


> Just by curiosity, there is no CM for the TP that support Multi-Windows Yet?
> 
> That would be cool!


There was an outfit that was developing a multi-tasking/multi-window app for Android and I believe specifically for the TouchPad, but they ran into trouble with Google and I believe they dropped development. Have you tried Goggling HP TouchPad multi-tasking or multi-window? You will be amazed at what you find. You really should try Google first before asking questions here. Nine times out of ten you will find an answer. There is one app called OverSkreen you might want to look at.


----------



## jy_p

Yes I did. But the only result that I got out of it is a link to a ROM download page that has no details at all.

Else I wouldn't have asked here...

Thanks anyway.


----------



## bronn

First off: Thanks everyone for the incredible work, as usual!

I have some issues w/resolution/home icons:

1) The unlock screen is only displaying in landscape mode. When I unlock, it'll turn to portrait (if that's the way I'm holding it, of course)

2) Whenever I reboot, and unlock in landscape mode, the right-most icons and widgets are gone. I have to throw my calendar back there as well as icons.

What gives? I can't figure it out. Any help greatly appreciated. Thanks everyone...have a good one.


----------



## nevertells

bronn said:


> First off: Thanks everyone for the incredible work, as usual!
> 
> I have some issues w/resolution/home icons:
> 
> 1) The unlock screen is only displaying in landscape mode. When I unlock, it'll turn to portrait (if that's the way I'm holding it, of course)
> 
> 2) Whenever I reboot, and unlock in landscape mode, the right-most icons and widgets are gone. I have to throw my calendar back there as well as icons.
> 
> What gives? I can't figure it out. Any help greatly appreciated. Thanks everyone...have a good one.


1. You can change settings to allow landscape and portrait of the unlock screen. Don't have my tablet handy right now, look, it's there.

2. Try a different launcher besides Trebuchet. I've used ADW, Nova and Go launchers and they all work better than Trebuchet.


----------



## nevertells

nevertells said:


> There was an outfit that was developing a multi-tasking/multi-window app for Android and I believe specifically for the TouchPad, but they ran into trouble with Google and I believe they dropped development. Have you tried Goggling HP TouchPad multi-tasking or multi-window? You will be amazed at what you find. You really should try Google first before asking questions here. Nine times out of ten you will find an answer. There is one app called OverSkreen you might want to look at.


You've kidding, right? Where do you think I found the OverSkreen suggestion? Two searches found me this:

https://www.google.com/#q=android+multi+window

https://www.google.com/#q=android+multitasking


----------



## bronn

nevertells said:


> 1. You can change settings to allow landscape and portrait of the unlock screen. Don't have my tablet handy right now, look, it's there.
> 
> 2. Try a different launcher besides Trebuchet. I've used ADW, Nova and Go launchers and they all work better than Trebuchet.


Hey thanks a lot. Tried nova launcher and a program called set orientation and they did the trick. Much appreciated. Have a good one...


----------



## RolandDeschain79

shumash said:


> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/15931-touchpad-skips-moboot-boots-into-cm9/?p=408122


Thank you for the thread links Shumash, I have added a note about it into the FAQ list. Glad to see your still around the forums, still hoping to see a schizoid 4.3 rom

*Notes, Fixes and Tweaks(Important):*

*Note:*The following are Solutions for the most Frequently asked questions and problems.


Spoiler



1)If the WiFi turns off in Sleep/suspend mode then uncheck wifi optimization.

Note:Turning off "WiFi optimization" might help to improve WiFi functionality.

-Settings/WiFi/3 Dots/Advanced/WiFi optimization (uncheck)

-In Shumash's Schizoid build you can find it @ RomControl/General

2)If the HP TouchPad isn't charging do the following. If MTP is already checked,then uncheck and recheck the option.

-To Enable MTP mode, Go to settings/storage, look for the three dots in the upper right hand corner of the screen, tap computer connection, make sure there is a check next to MTP.

-This will enable the TouchPad to transfer files and charge using the USB cable.

3)If your Touchpad skips moboot and boots right into Android, then do the following:

-Hold the home key while booting to force moboot to display the Menu.

-To fix this problem use a Rooted File explorer, like X-plore, to delete the moboot.next file located @ Root/Boot/

-This problem is often caused by using the CyBoot app in WebOS.

4)Turning off "network location services" might help to improve overall battery drain and longevity.
-Settings/location access/ access to my location set to off

-You may wish to monitor your battery drain history during sleep.

-Install the the free app Battery Monitor Widget:
-To setup the Battery Calibration correctly for the HP TouchPad,
-go to BMW settings/calibration/Battery capacity/ and set it to either 6300 (F29C) or 5800 (S29C) and tap OK
-Note* See the Battery p/n # on the original packaging.
*Or*
You can also use Cool-Tools to monitor your battery drain in real time.
-Watch the instructional video Here.

Note:Flashing the A6 firmware will ensure your battery has a long healthy life.

5)You can enable additional reboot options like recovery by enabling Developer options.

-Go to Settings/About Tablet/ Tap on "Build number" 7 times.
-A new menu will appear in the Settings/About Tablet/Developer options/ tab on the left.
-Check "Advanced reboot" to get the Recovery/Boot loader options.

6) When installing Roms and .zips with the ACMEInstaller3, you may need to add "update-" to the beginning of the file names or they won't flash correctly. Like so "update-cm-10.1-20130808-EXPERIMENTAL-tenderloin-BLUETOOTH_TEST.zip"

7)If Moboot is displaying multiple Rom or recovery names that you are not currently using, then do the following.

-With a rooted File explorer go to root/boot/ and delete the unwanted uImage.( X) file to remove the entry from Moboot.

-Here you can also change the default boot option by editing the moboot.default as text.

-Also you can change the default recovery option by editing android.default.recovery

8)If you are unable to find the camera app install this Nexus 7 Camera Launcher:

-This will also make the camera preview full screen.

9)Use this free app "4.2 Multiple User Enabler Root" to enable multi-user functionality.

-You can also use the terminal emulator to enable it too, see VFF instructions here.


----------



## ndinfla

Roland any chance you can update the GAPPS links. Trying to install Evervolv and cant seem to locate the correct package.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

ndinfla said:


> Roland any chance you can update the GAPPS links. Trying to install Evervolv and cant seem to locate the correct package.


The Lite package links work just fine :sly: Goo.im has been down for a few days.

Android 4.3 20130813 CM10.2 Lite Gapps: 55.52MB


----------



## ndinfla

Thank you Roland. Just flashed Evervolv.

Sent from my Touchpad using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## nevertells

ndinfla said:


> Thank you Roland. Just flashed Evervolv.
> 
> Sent from my Touchpad using RootzWiki mobile app


Smart move! Much nicer, easier to use, easier to install version of CM10.2.


----------



## ndinfla

nevertells said:


> Smart move! Much nicer, easier to use, easier to install version of CM10.2.


Yes I have to agree. Played around with it last night for a couple of hours and I am very impressed. Excellent job by Flintman!


----------



## cdmcfud

I have two TP's I Tailored both, did wipe data/ factory reset, and loaded EV 11-6 nightly. One worked perfect everything seems to work, but the other has a problem with the android keyboard crashing so I can't go beyond start up. It well not let me inter my info so I'm stuck on wifi and can not go forward from there.

I tried not entering google play and skipping wifi but when I reboot after adding goodle play the key board crashes again and leaves me stuck again.

Is there a solution to this?


----------



## RolandDeschain79

cdmcfud said:


> I have two TP's I Tailored both, did wipe data/ factory reset, and loaded EV 11-6 nightly. One worked perfect everything seems to work, but the other has a problem with the android keyboard crashing so I can't go beyond start up. It well not let me inter my info so I'm stuck on wifi and can not go forward from there.
> 
> I tried not entering google play and skipping wifi but when I reboot after adding goodle play the key board crashes again and leaves me stuck again.
> 
> Is there a solution to this?


Reflash the Rom and gapps through recovery to fix problems with your gapps.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Great News TouchPad Fans! iMarck90 has just posted a new ACMEInstaller4 to further increase the system partition size for newer versions of Android. He has also posted Flashable zips for TWRP and a new version of CWM. Checkout his thread below and thank him for helping to keep our HP TouchPad going :grin: Please test out these files and leave a little feedback. If all goes well I can make a new install video for the TP and we can all get prepared for Kitkat :winkP:

Checkout iMark90's thread here:

Download the Evervolv 4.4 Kitkat Pre Alpha build here:

Download 4.4 Kitkat Pre Alpha Gapps here:













iMarck90 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have seen many of you are asking for a new ACMEInstaller for Android 4.3 because this release required more space. After some investigate and work, i have made a new ACMEInstaller that increase the space of cm-system to 500MB.
> 
> I have tested this with Mac OS X 10.6.8 and the cm10 i have builded. Everything is working good.. Tested also with ACMEUninstaller and ok.
> 
> But some testing is always good..
> 
> You can download the new ACMEInstaller here *http://www.mediafire.com/?9px74acnupl7fcd*
> 
> I have made also two another things..
> 
> 1) A flashable .zip of TWRP 2.6.3.0.. You can download here *http://www.mediafire.com/?z20bnu8vcoan9tc* and flash in ClockworkMOD
> 2) An update for ClockworkMOD (6.0.2.8) builded with CM10.. You can download here *http://www.mediafire.com/?977hzd8lmlz5o5l* and flash in TWRP
> 
> *Don't do Wipe after installing!*
> *ClockworkMOD is only an update package! Use the package provide jcsullins for the first time install.*
> 
> You know.. You can always install manually if you prefer.
> 
> *Disclaimer : *I'm not responsible for any damages![/size]
> 
> This is my first things in Android World.. I hope i can learn soon, so in future i can help also on contributing for the ROM.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> *N.B.*
> 
> All the thanks for the ACMEInstaller to *Green! *I have only made a simple modify.
> The .zip(s) is based on jcsullins clockworkmod zip! So thanks him to put me in the good road


----------



## Ventus

no more update since a moment for 4.3 nighty, autonomy is good 6h (screen on) until 0% problem is no possible to put application on SD card, i have to 2go left !!! when i try to install something or update i have a message no possible because only 40mo left internal one, it sucks android now.

i think no 4.4 for touchpad, android would be soon like IOS a closed system !!!!


----------



## cdmcfud

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Reflash the Rom and gapps through recovery to fix problems with your gapps.


I've tried that a couple of times and I can't get past the sign in. I can only go so far wifi asks for password and gapps asks for email and I get a dead end, and with know way to communicate I can't download another keyboard if I could get gapps working.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

cdmcfud said:


> I've tried that a couple of times and I can't get past the sign in. I can only go so far wifi asks for password and gapps asks for email and I get a dead end, and with know way to communicate I can't download another keyboard if I could get gapps working.


 What Rom and gapps are you using? If you flash the wrong gapps it will cause errors, do you have a backup that you can restore? If not just do this and start over fresh


----------



## Geekswife1992

cdmcfud said:


> I've tried that a couple of times and I can't get past the sign in. I can only go so far wifi asks for password and gapps asks for email and I get a dead end, and with know way to communicate I can't download another keyboard if I could get gapps working.


Here's weird thought...I don't know which ROMs have BT working these days, but can you connect a BT keyboard and use it to set up wifi & Playstore? Then maybe you could try a 3rd party keyboard app and see if that resolves the issue.


----------



## nevertells

cdmcfud said:


> I have two TP's I Tailored both, did wipe data/ factory reset, and loaded EV 11-6 nightly. One worked perfect everything seems to work, but the other has a problem with the android keyboard crashing so I can't go beyond start up. It well not let me inter my info so I'm stuck on wifi and can not go forward from there.
> 
> I tried not entering google play and skipping wifi but when I reboot after adding goodle play the key board crashes again and leaves me stuck again.
> 
> Is there a solution to this?


Well, no one has suggested this yet, ACMEUninstall and start from scratch. Since you are having problems, I would suggest you use ACME3 to install CWM and Moboot and then use CWM to flash the Rom and Gapps. Make sure you are using the correct Gapps that matches the Rom you are installing.


----------



## cdmcfud

nevertells said:


> Well, no one has suggested this yet, ACMEUninstall and start from scratch. Since you are having problems, I would suggest you use ACME3 to install CWM and Moboot and then use CWM to flash the Rom and Gapps. Make sure you are using the correct Gapps that matches the Rom you are installing.


I'm using the right gapps because my other TP is working.

I have ACMEUninstalled, ACMEInstalled, Tailored and flashed everything again and still the keyboard crashes on start up.

10.1 is good enough I guess. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## cdmcfud

nevertells said:


> Well, no one has suggested this yet, ACMEUninstall and start from scratch. Since you are having problems, I would suggest you use ACME3 to install CWM and Moboot and then use CWM to flash the Rom and Gapps. Make sure you are using the correct Gapps that matches the Rom you are installing.


I tried again using ACME4 and reloaded gapps it worked. Thanks again


----------



## nevertells

cdmcfud said:


> I tried again using ACME4 and reloaded gapps it worked. Thanks again


Yeah!!


----------



## ThaJocker

Sorry guys could some one help me.

I want to install on my HP tuochpad with webOS System the Android System.

I looked up some Websites but the links for the apllicationfiles are mostly not actually.


----------



## Mpgrimm2

ThaJocker said:


> Sorry guys could some one help me.
> I want to install on my HP tuochpad with webOS System the Android System.
> I looked up some Websites but the links for the apllicationfiles are mostly not actually.


Hopefully you read the OP. RolandDeschain has a lot of detail, steps, file links, and videos to go along with it. Take your time and go through it all. You may want to start with cm9 or cm10.0 using one of the cminstall packs that Roland puts together  
You may find it clearer in his other thread for a first time install:
http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/31548-[ROM-GUIDE]-How-to-install-Jcsullins-CM10/CM10.1-Unofficial-Builds-Edited-10/26/13#entry863824
[ROM GUIDE] How to install Jcsullins CM10/CM10.1 Unofficial Builds Edited 10/26/13

Sent from my Up all Night Sleep all Day EVO3D!


----------



## Ventus

thanks for this 4.4 it s a good news ;-)


----------



## RolandDeschain79

*[ROM] Evervolv | 4.0.0p1 [AOSP 4.4] [TEST] W/UMS support*

*Download 4.4 Kitkat Pre Alpha Gapps here:*

*Notes:*Low to Medium battery drain(-4mA to -30mA) h/w video, Test Build Make a Backup!, Automated Updater, Audio plays with the screen off, Camera , No Bluetooth.
*Notes:*To transfer files to PC, turn on USB mass Storage from the USB connection notification on the Android device.

*Note(Important)*: Backup and transfer all your SDcard files to PC. This is a testing build and could wipe files from your SDcard.
*Note(Important)*: I would recommend increasing the size of your System Partition for this build. After my install I had 398/400MB free, so Flash the 512MB zip below or use Tailor to adjust the size.
*Note(Important)*:This is an Android Open Source Project (AOSP) rom not a CyanogenMod (CM) rom. Dirty flashing an AOSP rom over a CM rom can cause errors and rebooting issues. Always do a clean install when moving from CM to AOSP and vise versa.

Flash through recovery to change the partition size to 512MB*(*Gradular&codycoyote)

Flintmans Posts about the new Pre-Beta Build here:


----------



## Ventus

sorry this 4.4 works ok but i lost all my data because i installed that too quickly no backup, hopefully in sd card was only comics sounds i have on my computer.

so if you install 4.4 do a backup before like it s written page 1 because this rom is a full wipe one !!!! or problem with a funny boot loop

no i m not a troll !!!!!

thanks.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

If you make a back up of the Evervolv 4.3 Rom then install by wiping system data and cache; you can then do an advanced restore of your Data partition and get all your apps back. It helps to ask questions before installing Pre-Alpha Test builds :winkP:


----------



## Ventus

it s ok....

i tried to copy data i lost but android file transfer does not work on my mac with 4.4 i m going to test airdroid even i dont like since we can't transfer like before.

i know developers do their best for us people with TP.

it s only an alpha test i know...

i hope soon youtube in HD because quality is not good.

a nighty version i m waiting for that, 4.3 was very good at the end.


----------



## nevertells

You can always transfer files using webOS or recovery. I agree with Roland, using profanity and bashing developers builds is trolling.


----------



## XB1230

Just installed the November 10th nightly Evervolv build on my HP TP. I am very impressed with usability and still in testing mode of all the apps. The upgrade process went quite smoothly besides the fact the NANDROID backup cuold not complete successfully, but that is a minor quirk as I don't store data on the device. It would have been nice to be able to recover to my previous install of CM9, but I am OK with this.

Roland's instructions were quite helpful in getting this done very easily. Only issue is the built-in launcher does not provide appropriate support for the 160dpi screen density and there are no options to change the launcher's rows/column settings (at least not from a UI perspective). However, after reading carefully in the forums and other sources (which ther is so plenty of it gets confusing) I worked around that by installing the APEX launcher which behaves quite nicely, and provides for the additional UI tweaks I want and need.

I am also very impressed with the battery drain, after a full night off the charger I still have 96% battery remaining, which never happened with the CM9 release.

I have 2 issues at this time :

#1 (Expected as it is clearly mentioned in the release notes) Bluetooth is not working. I have not found any update as to where things are with this problem and hope we get a nightly build that fixes this. I have a few BT accessories I like to use with my TP and looking forward to be able to use them again.

#2 (have not seen anyone report this one yet) Sounds works great except with headphones. Sounds works even if screeen off, but when connecting headphones in the 1/8 jack, it takes about 20 seconds and all sounds go off. Even after several minutes I get no sounds from the headphones. Any idea on this one is welcomed.

Thank you in advance for any help provided.

Rick V.

______________________________________

Samsung GS3 (OEM ROM)

HP Touchpad (Evervolv 4.3.1 nightly build Nov. 10th.)


----------



## nevertells

I have 2 issues at this time :

#1 (Expected as it is clearly mentioned in the release notes) Bluetooth is not working. I have not found any update as to where things are with this problem and hope we get a nightly build that fixes this. I have a few BT accessories I like to use with my TP and looking forward to be able to use them again.

If you want BT working with Jelly Bean, you will have to use J.C. Sullins 0808 experimental build. And unless he decides to publish the code he used to get that working, we won't see BT working beyond that build.

#2 (have not seen anyone report this one yet) Sounds works great except with headphones. Sounds works even if screeen off, but when connecting headphones in the 1/8 jack, it takes about 20 seconds and all sounds go off. Even after several minutes I get no sounds from the headphones. Any idea on this one is welcomed.Thank you in advance for any help provided.

This has been an issue off and on over a variety of builds. What has helped in the past is to plug in one's headphones first, then start the app. Then the sound should work correctly. You should also report this over in the forum for this build so Flintman can hopefully address the issue.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2420989


----------



## Ventus

nevertells said:


> You can always transfer files using webOS or recovery. I agree with Roland, using profanity and bashing developers builds is trolling.


 it s ok man ;-) you are right with webos ;-)

i think autonomy is good for a very new version.

maybe factory reset was better anyway....

but i have to go back on 4.3 this version is only good for test but good to have it 

hope milaq is on 4.4 love his job ;-)

how can i delete everlov line on boot menu ?


----------



## GwidionR

Ventus said:


> it s ok man ;-) you are right with webos ;-)
> i think autonomy is good for a very new version.
> maybe factory reset was better anyway....
> but i have to go back on 4.3 this version is only good for test but good to have it
> hope milaq is on 4.4 love his job ;-)
> how can i delete everlov line on boot menu ?


ACMEuninstaller 
Then doctor you TouchPad 
Re-install the Android version of your choice 
and next time be more polite in your comments


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Ventus said:


> it s ok man ;-) you are right with webos ;-)
> 
> i think autonomy is good for a very new version.
> 
> maybe factory reset was better anyway....
> 
> but i have to go back on 4.3 this version is only good for test but good to have it
> 
> hope milaq is on 4.4 love his job ;-)
> 
> how can i delete everlov line on boot menu ?


Updated my Evervolv Kitkat Video too, this might help:






You want number 7

*Troubleshooting:*

*Notes, Fixes and Tweaks(Important):*

*Note:*The following are Solutions for the most Frequently asked questions and problems.


Spoiler



1)If the WiFi turns off in Sleep/suspend mode then uncheck wifi optimization.

Note:Turning off "WiFi optimization" might help to improve WiFi functionality.

-Settings/WiFi/3 Dots/Advanced/WiFi optimization (uncheck)

-In Shumash's Schizoid build you can find it @ RomControl/General

2)If the HP TouchPad isn't charging do the following. If MTP is already checked,then uncheck and recheck the option.

-To Enable MTP mode, Go to settings/storage, look for the three dots in the upper right hand corner of the screen, tap computer connection, make sure there is a check next to MTP.

-This will enable the TouchPad to transfer files and charge using the USB cable.

3)If your Touchpad skips moboot and boots right into Android, then do the following:

-Hold the home key while booting to force moboot to display the Menu.

-To fix this problem use a Rooted File explorer, like X-plore, to delete the moboot.next file located @ Root/Boot/

-This problem is often caused by using the CyBoot app in WebOS.

4)Turning off "network location services" might help to improve overall battery drain and longevity.
-Settings/location access/ access to my location set to off

-You may wish to monitor your battery drain history during sleep.

-Install the the free app Battery Monitor Widget:
-To setup the Battery Calibration correctly for the HP TouchPad,
-go to BMW settings/calibration/Battery capacity/ and set it to either 6300 (F29C) or 5800 (S29C) and tap OK
-Note* See the Battery p/n # on the original packaging.
*Or*
You can also use Cool-Tools to monitor your battery drain in real time.
-Watch the instructional video Here.

Note:Flashing the A6 firmware will ensure your battery has a long healthy life.

5)You can enable additional reboot options like recovery by enabling Developer options.

-Go to Settings/About Tablet/ Tap on "Build number" 7 times.
-A new menu will appear in the Settings/About Tablet/Developer options/ tab on the left.
-Check "Advanced reboot" to get the Recovery/Boot loader options.

6) When installing Roms and .zips with the ACMEInstaller3, you may need to add "update-" to the beginning of the file names or they won't flash correctly. Like so "update-cm-10.1-20130808-EXPERIMENTAL-tenderloin-BLUETOOTH_TEST.zip"

7)If Moboot is displaying multiple Rom or recovery names that you are not currently using, then do the following.

-With a rooted File explorer go to root/boot/ and delete the unwanted uImage.X file to remove the entry from Moboot.

-Here you can also change the default boot option by editing the moboot.default as text.

-Also you can change the default recovery option by editing android.default.recovery

8)If you are unable to find the camera app install this Nexus 7 Camera Launcher:

-This will also make the camera preview full screen.

9)Use this free app "4.2 Multiple User Enabler Root" to enable multi-user functionality.

-You can also use the terminal emulator to enable it too, see VFF instructions here.


----------



## stang3O2

I'm trying this for the first time today and I am on step 3A where I just downloaded the Jelly Bean 10 cminstall package. I am using windows 7 64bit and I right clicked and selected extract all on the cm10 file. Once I opened it I see 4 folders that are zipped.I started to unzip them by right clicking and "extract all" but I got a pop up message saying some files had the same name do you want to copy and replace or keep both? I've stopped he to come ask for help as I'm not sure what to do? Any suggestion?

thanks


----------



## starfox387

Hi all,

I have Ice Cream Sandwich on my TP and I want to upgrade to at least 4.3. I only have ACME installer 2, and I can't seem to find a working link for ACME installer 3 anywhere!

I've been scouring forums for the past week and couldn't find anything. I was just wondering if anyone had a working link or could send me the ACME 3 installer?

Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## RolandDeschain79

stang3O2 said:


> I'm trying this for the first time today and I am on step 3A where I just downloaded the Jelly Bean 10 cminstall package. I am using windows 7 64bit and I right clicked and selected extract all on the cm10 file. Once I opened it I see 4 folders that are zipped.I started to unzip them by right clicking and "extract all" but I got a pop up message saying some files had the same name do you want to copy and replace or keep both? I've stopped he to come ask for help as I'm not sure what to do? Any suggestion?
> 
> thanks


The cminstall file is supposed to contain 4.zip files, don't extract them.

Dos this clear it up, I tried to edit it a bit:

*3*) Choose *One* of the following versions of CyanogenMod. Download your chosen package and extract it to your PC. The extracted cminstall folder will contain 4.zipped files. Next attach your HP TouchPad to your PC with the USB cable and place it into USB Drive Mode(WebOS) or MTP mode(Android). Open the extracted folder and transfer the cminstall folder(Contans 4 .zips) into the Internal Storage of your HP TouchPad; the location the opens when the USB is attached to the PC/Mac. Make sure that the folder is named "cminstall" and contains 4.zip files. Once complete disconnect your TouchPad from the USB cable.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

starfox387 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have Ice Cream Sandwich on my TP and I want to upgrade to at least 4.3. I only have ACME installer 2, and I can't seem to find a working link for ACME installer 3 anywhere!
> 
> I've been scouring forums for the past week and couldn't find anything. I was just wondering if anyone had a working link or could send me the ACME 3 installer?
> 
> Thanks in advance guys!


Its in the novacom files located in the Easy Way guide, try looking in the OP.


----------



## starfox387

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Its in the novacom files located in the Easy Way guide, try looking in the OP.


Wow, thanks a lot Roland! I would have never found it in there. Much appreciated!


----------



## RolandDeschain79

starfox387 said:


> Wow, thanks a lot Roland! I would have never found it in there. Much appreciated!


Np, I should note that you might want to fully uninstall and resintall since your software is so out of date. That packages in the guide have all the latest files. Goo has gone down again and some files never came back after.


----------



## stang3O2

RolandDeschain79 said:


> The cminstall file is supposed to contain 4.zip files, don't extract them.
> 
> Dos this clear it up, I tried to edit it a bit:
> 
> *3*) Choose *One* of the following versions of CyanogenMod. Download your chosen package and extract it to your PC. The extracted cminstall folder will contain 4.zipped files. Next attach your HP TouchPad to your PC with the USB cable and place it into USB Drive Mode(WebOS) or MTP mode(Android). Open the extracted folder and transfer the cminstall folder(Contans 4 .zips) into the Internal Storage of your HP TouchPad; the location the opens when the USB is attached to the PC/Mac. Make sure that the folder is named "cminstall" and contains 4.zip files. Once complete disconnect your TouchPad from the USB cable.


Very helpful, Thank you for the quick response and easy to follow video/instructions!


----------



## Ventus

GwidionR said:


> ACMEuninstaller
> Then doctor you TouchPad
> Re-install the Android version of your choice
> and next time be more polite in your comments


i just want delete a line in boot menu not install all with acme ahahah... if not possible i can keep this line.

funny guy ;-)

but right i have been rude with people who give their time to have android on TP.


----------



## GwidionR

Ventus said:


> i just want delete a line in boot menu not install all with acme ahahah... if not possible i can keep this line.
> funny guy ;-)
> but right i have been rude with people who give their time to have android on TP.


You need to reinstall minimum one "partition" to get a clean menu. But to be honest: after chaos a clean reinstall of all is the best choice.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Ventus said:


> i just want delete a line in boot menu not install all with acme ahahah... if not possible i can keep this line.
> 
> funny guy ;-)
> 
> but right i have been rude with people who give their time to have android on TP.


I already answered this question in my previous post to you here: Lets keep things polite, it makes for a better community :grin: Any attempt to help or answer a question is appreciated. Reading the long essay of information that I have compiled is even more appreciated, then you can answer questions for others :sly:


----------



## Luckydemon

I just installed both the 4.3 and 4.1 release from the front page tutorial, and both had the keyboard error. I dont mean they couldnt connect to a bluetooth keyboard, i mean the touchscreen keyboard isn't working.

I'm fairly new to this so if someone could help me out in the smallest of baby steps i would be very appreciative!

I keep reading "reflash the rom". I have no idea how to do that.

if I could get a step 1, step 2, etc guide for reflashing a rom or fixing this keyboard error that would be awesome.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Luckydemon said:


> I just installed both the 4.3 and 4.1 release from the front page tutorial, and both had the keyboard error. I dont mean they couldnt connect to a bluetooth keyboard, i mean the touchscreen keyboard isn't working.
> 
> I'm fairly new to this so if someone could help me out in the smallest of baby steps i would be very appreciative!
> 
> I keep reading "reflash the rom". I have no idea how to do that.
> 
> if I could get a step 1, step 2, etc guide for reflashing a rom or fixing this keyboard error that would be awesome.


download the Rom and gapps, or put them on the tablet with the USB. Flash the files like I do in this video.


----------



## drmarble

Dateline 11-21-2013:

Our beloved developer James Sullins has produced another bluetooth build. Still based on milaq's 10.1 rom.

http://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/cmtouchpad/testing/cm-10.1-20131121-SNAPSHOT-BLUETOOTH-tenderloin.zip

This one is hot off the presses. I haven't tested it since I don't use bluetooth for anything.

And, great news for developers. He has published the source code so others can put bluetooth into their roms:

https://github.com/CMTP-CM10-1-BT

All you rom developers, get cracking on bluetooth in cm10.2 and cm11.0.

He's hiding it in a github other than his jcsullins account.


----------



## iMarck90

Great work by jcsullins!

For everyone that don't like the new UI, i have made a patch with Auto-Patcher *http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1719408*

Download here the patch *http://www.mediafire.com/download/vb8jwcfnzcc2etc/update-tabletUI-20131122.zip*

*MD5 = 41d0b86ec3d952acf7d78007e8a741f8*

Flash in CWM, wipe cache & dalvik cache and reboot.

For back to the new UI download here the patch *http://www.mediafire.com/download/tdx6ll9lxy5dccz/restore-from-tabletUI-20131122.zip*

*MD5 = 007c3055da2fcb63e2afed7dfabae223*

Flash in CWM, wipe cache & dalvik cache and reboot.


----------



## BenQ

drmarble said:


> Dateline 11-21-2013:
> 
> Our beloved developer James Sullins has produced another bluetooth build. Still based on milaq's 10.1 rom.
> 
> http://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/cmtouchpad/testing/cm-10.1-20131121-SNAPSHOT-BLUETOOTH-tenderloin.zip
> 
> This one is hot off the presses. I haven't tested it since I don't use bluetooth for anything.


Thanks as always to James Sullins!

Anyone managed to flash this? I've downloaded it and tried to install via TWRP, but with no joy. It does my back up but then fails, reverting to the TWRP options rather than flashing. When I try to install from there it fails as well and I have to reboot back (into his previous BT build which I have installed).


----------



## rob1011j

BenQ said:


> Thanks as always to James Sullins!
> 
> Anyone managed to flash this? I've downloaded it and tried to install via TWRP, but with no joy. It does my back up but then fails, reverting to the TWRP options rather than flashing. When I try to install from there it fails as well and I have to reboot back (into his previous BT build which I have installed).


Hi,

I was able to flash this upgrade ... (cm-10.1-20131121-SNAPSHOT-BLUETOOTH-tenderloin.zip) over the previous version (cm-10.1-20130808-EXPERIMENTAL-tenderloin-BLUETOOTH_TEST.zip) using CWM v6.0.1.9.

Initial results are that it is running great.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

rob1011j said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was able to flash this upgrade ... (cm-10.1-20131121-SNAPSHOT-BLUETOOTH-tenderloin.zip) over the previous version (cm-10.1-20130808-EXPERIMENTAL-tenderloin-BLUETOOTH_TEST.zip) using CWM v6.0.1.9.
> 
> Initial results are that it is running great.


Running great for me too, tested out some games with my mouse and keyboard :grin:






DrMarble's Post about the new build(XDA):

Jcsullins CM10.1 Bluetooth Build [20131121] based on Milaqs Nightly builds:
Notes: Low battery drain (-4mA to -10mA), h/w video, Audio & Mic, Bluetooth works! Camera, Pie Controls.

Download cm-10.1-20131121-SNAPSHOT-BLUETOOTH-tenderloin.zip

CM10.1 Gapps 20130812:


----------



## karelj

Might have to go back to the previous Jsullins ROM. This new one is giving me two issues.
The first happens when I hit the back button to return to the desktop from within an app. I get the desktop without any apps and a grayish overlay. I have to use the back button again before I see the full desktop with icons. I have to see if this occurs when I use the Home button instead.
Second issue is frequent slowdowns/sluggishness and freezes due to RAM usage. I often have to use the Memory Booster app. While this happened with every ROM I've used, it was mainly a result of having too many apps open or browsing with too many open tabs.


----------



## Mpgrimm2

drmarble said:


> Dateline 11-21-2013:
> 
> Our beloved developer James Sullins has produced another bluetooth build. Still based on milaq's 10.1 rom.
> 
> http://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/cmtouchpad/testing/cm-10.1-20131121-SNAPSHOT-BLUETOOTH-tenderloin.zip
> 
> This one is hot off the presses. I haven't tested it since I don't use bluetooth for anything.
> 
> And, great news for developers. He has published the source code so others can put bluetooth into their roms:
> 
> https://github.com/CMTP-CM10-1-BT
> 
> All you rom developers, get cracking on bluetooth in cm10.2 and cm11.0.
> 
> He's hiding it in a github other than his jcsullins account.


Alright, for some silly reason, IE 11 wouldn't "quote" the Dr's post here at Rootz. Back to firefox. Moving on...

THanks for the heads up Dr. Marble!

Has anyone check their download against the posted MD5 from Goo.im? When I download the cm10.1 snapshot mine don't match:

Goo.im lists MD5 as: 47f5133c81def54e5212dc600e523c2c

and I keep getting different MD5's: 4893DE64B546AA3955A19E983085916A, etc 93007B7CF64EB959342D9C49100381EC

whether I use firefox or IE, it's different from Goo's MD5. Anyone else or just a first for me?


----------



## megadeth36

cm-10.2-20131123-UNOFFICIAL-tenderloin.zip

camera for naxus FC all the time  .

BT works fine with laptop and headset .

Ps

if anyone has problems downloading I recommend downloading through laptop or pc or firefox on your phone


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Mpgrimm2 said:


> Alright, for some silly reason, IE 11 wouldn't "quote" the Dr's post here at Rootz. Back to firefox. Moving on...
> 
> THanks for the heads up Dr. Marble!
> 
> Has anyone check their download against the posted MD5 from Goo.im? When I download the cm10.1 snapshot mine don't match:
> 
> Goo.im lists MD5 as: 47f5133c81def54e5212dc600e523c2c
> 
> and I keep getting different MD5's: 4893DE64B546AA3955A19E983085916A, etc 93007B7CF64EB959342D9C49100381EC
> 
> whether I use firefox or IE, it's different from Goo's MD5. Anyone else or just a first for me?


I also had problems downloading from goo and had to try 3/4 times before I got it, I was using Chrome and Firefox. Also had reports of this problem on YouTube this morning.



megadeth36 said:


> cm-10.2-20131123-UNOFFICIAL-tenderloin.zip
> 
> camera for naxus FC all the time  .
> 
> BT works fine with laptop and headset .
> 
> Ps
> 
> if anyone has problems downloading I recommend downloading through laptop or pc or firefox on your phone


I was just reading Milaqs thread and people are reporting that BT isn't working properly in the CM10.2 build yet. It might be best to wait a few days for the bugs to get sorted out and stick with the Jcsullins build till then.


----------



## froz

Anyone else played with the invisiblek 4.4 builds? It seems like it's coming together. Speed isn't bad. A bit of lag here and there but 2266 on Quadrant test. Seems like the display features haven't been implemented yet. No "Home Screen" settings and lots of display issues (icon spacing/rotate/edges off screen/etc). Cool to see progress though


----------



## frostythesnowman

Milaq's latest build of today 20131124 with bluetooth is working perfectly for me, connecting with the Touchpad keyboard plus other devices as well. I've been waiting for this 
We always seem to get a nice Christmas present for the Touchpad that makes buying a new tablet pointless.
I wiped all caches and did a reset before installing this coming from JC Sullins 8/8 bluetooth edition.


----------



## ennu

dirty flashed cm11 from invisiblek + kk-gapps over milaq 4.3.1 rom with data media CWM, I used taylor a while ago to give me 600mb space and also my data partitions I fidled around with (split up de internal sd card in two almost equal parts for data) no problems up to now.
only program so far not runningrunning well is standard browser (gives black screen, using chrome for now).


----------



## Mpgrimm2

What is the installed /system size on these 4.4 builds?

Sent from my Up all Night Sleep all Day Nexus 5!


----------



## ennu

restored to milag's rom from a week ago, tried to download the 241113 but due to server problems I couldn't get it loaded.

as froz mentioned CM 11 from invisiblek still a bit lag here and there overall nice to see things progressing, before christmas we all gonna eat some tasty KK!


----------



## ennu

Mpgrimm2 said:


> What is the installed /system size on these 4.4 builds?Sent from my Up all Night Sleep all Day Nexus 5!


my system storage read out from the Quick systems pro app gave me 598MB free 130MB in the 4.4 build from invisiblek dated 181113.

so that is 468MB used for the 4.4 rom from invisiblek

milaq build 4.3.1 free 203MB of 598MB thus 395MB used for that rom

or is this not what you are looking for?


----------



## Mpgrimm2

That's it. Thanks.

Sent from my Up all Night Sleep all Day Nexus 5!


----------



## karelj

karelj said:


> Might have to go back to the previous Jsullins ROM. This new one is giving me two issues.
> The first happens when I hit the back button to return to the desktop from within an app. I get the desktop without any apps and a grayish overlay. I have to use the back button again before I see the full desktop with icons. I have to see if this occurs when I use the Home button instead.
> Second issue is frequent slowdowns/sluggishness and freezes due to RAM usage. I often have to use the Memory Booster app. While this happened with every ROM I've used, it was mainly a result of having too many apps open or browsing with too many open tabs.


Update!!!! A simple reboot cleared up the RAM usage issues and I have yet to see any issues with the desktop appearing while using the back button. 
You guys are awesome!!!


----------



## modd

Couldn't download Jcsullins latest build from goo.im. Can someone post a link to the mirror.


----------



## Mpgrimm2

modd said:


> Couldn't download Jcsullins latest build from goo.im. Can someone post a link to the mirror.





Mpgrimm2 said:


> Yes, go to the op. Scroll down towards the bottom to the extras spoiler. Click link for Mpgrimm2's DevHost files ( not afh mirror). Look for gunslinger mirror, then the CM10. 1 snapshot cminstall pack and download/extract it the file u want is one of the four zip files in there. ( uploaded this morning)


edit:

For those wanting a comparison of AcmeInstallers and file system sizes for the various builds see this post in iMarck90's AcmeInstaller4 & 5 Testing thread .


----------



## iMarck90

For everyone searching a mirror of latest CM 10.1 with bluetooth by jcsullins, you can download here *http://www.mediafire.com/download/tkbaygt1qky2dxz/cm-10.1-20131121-SNAPSHOT-BLUETOOTH-tenderloin.zip*

I have finally understood why Milaq has decision to migrate to the new standard, the motivation is simple "Multiusers".

If you want use correctly multiusers you need the new standard. Try with CM 10.1 the multiusers and you can see when you create a new users there is a soft reboot but the user is create correctly. 
The division of space isn't correct, you can see the new users occupied the same space like your owner user and when you try to install a game like Asphalt that share the same data with the new users, Asphalt is crash when you launch with the new users and some minor issues.

So this is the motivation. If you want a stable multiusers functionality you don't have another choice.

Anyway i have tried CM 10.2 by Milaq isn't stable like CM 10 or CM 10.1. The bluetooth launch occurs when he want, the nexus 7 camera launcher isn't working, the multitasking button isn't working sometimes (You need to rotate the screen) and some minor bugs.
I'm sure Milaq is going to fix all of this issues, but if you prefer the stability and want Jelly Bean stay with CM10 or CM10.1 for now.


----------



## Mpgrimm2

Thanks for the multiuser explanation.

Sent from my TouchPad using Tapatalk 4


----------



## iMarck90

Experimental CM 11 build by Milaq is out

*http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2542353*


----------



## RolandDeschain79

iMarck90 said:


> Experimental CM 11 build by Milaq is out
> 
> *http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2542353*


Wow so much good news latley I can hardly keep track of it all! Thanks again for your support of the TP and frequent good news updates :grin:








iMarck90 said:


> For everyone searching a mirror of latest CM 10.1 with bluetooth by jcsullins, you can download here *http://www.mediafire.com/download/tkbaygt1qky2dxz/cm-10.1-20131121-SNAPSHOT-BLUETOOTH-tenderloin.zip*
> 
> I have finally understood why Milaq has decision to migrate to the new standard, the motivation is simple "Multiusers".
> 
> If you want use correctly multiusers you need the new standard. Try with CM 10.1 the multiusers and you can see when you create a new users there is a soft reboot but the user is create correctly.
> The division of space isn't correct, you can see the new users occupied the same space like your owner user and when you try to install a game like Asphalt that share the same data with the new users, Asphalt is crash when you launch with the new users and some minor issues.
> 
> So this is the motivation. If you want a stable multiusers functionality you don't have another choice.
> 
> Anyway i have tried CM 10.2 by Milaq isn't stable like CM 10 or CM 10.1. The bluetooth launch occurs when he want, the nexus 7 camera launcher isn't working, the multitasking button isn't working sometimes (You need to rotate the screen) and some minor bugs.
> I'm sure Milaq is going to fix all of this issues, but if you prefer the stability and want Jelly Bean stay with CM10 or CM10.1 for now.


Thank you very much for explaining this to us. I had wondered what advantage there could be to this setup. We can now recommend Milaqs builds to users who want multiuser support and Invisiblek's builds for everyone else.


----------



## iMarck90

For everyone have problems to downloading CM 11 by Milaq here is a mirror :

CM11 *http://www.mediafire.com/download/4owdhngf2i685mr/cm-11-20131125-EXPERIMENTAL-tenderloin.zip*

Datamedia CWM for 4.4 *http://www.mediafire.com/download/mrvptwpphqwnp70/recovery-clockwork-datamedia-6.0.3.6-20130926-tenderloin.zip*










Bluetooth is working, camera at first boot isn't working also with other apps like Ucam, but after 3 reboot started to work.

Probably more issues. Testing at your risk.


----------



## gyuwono

I have 2 HP TouchPads running CM10.2 (Thanks Milaq). They've been running great, I have no complains.  But I want to try to install Evervolv 4.3 on one of my TouchPads, but can't find the latest nightly build. Does anybody has the link to download it? I went to http://evervolv.com/devices/tenderloin, but all I found was the Release Builds.


----------



## gyuwono

iMarck90 said:


> For everyone have problems to downloading CM 11 by Milaq here is a mirror :
> 
> CM11 *http://www.mediafire.com/download/4owdhngf2i685mr/cm-11-20131125-EXPERIMENTAL-tenderloin.zip*
> 
> Datamedia CWM for 4.4 *http://www.mediafire.com/download/mrvptwpphqwnp70/recovery-clockwork-datamedia-6.0.3.6-20130926-tenderloin.zip*
> 
> Bluetooth is working, camera at first boot isn't working also with other apps like Ucam, but after 3 reboot started to work.
> 
> Probably more issues. Testing at your risk.


Thanks for the post. Do you also have the link for the gapp?


----------



## ennu

just installed cCM 11 by Milaq, used pa gapps you can find it here:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2397942

bluetooth on first attampt failed;

then had to reboot the device;

now on charger, maybe my dirty flashing he doesn't like to much


----------



## gyuwono

ennu said:


> just installed cCM 11 by Milaq, used pa gapps you can find it here:
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2397942
> 
> bluetooth on first attampt failed;
> 
> then had to reboot the device;
> 
> now on charger, maybe my dirty flashing he doesn't like to much


Thanks, I'll try it tonight.


----------



## ennu

standard browser not working properly like in invisiblek's rom;

using chrome instead;

transfered photo from Samsung S3 to touchpad and visa versa using bluetooth, no problems to pair and send;

this is great, thumbs up for James C. Sullins and milaq to implement;

"settings" then "themes" gives me FC


----------



## gyuwono

gyuwono said:


> Thanks, I'll try it tonight.


I managed to install cm-11-20131125-EXPERIMENTAL-tenderloin.zip last night (clean install). A couple of things I noticed:

- I have 3.5 GB allocated for the Apps. But with no apps installed, it says almost 2 GB was used and 1.5 GB free. Before the upgrade, I had about 2.5 GB free. I had to format the SD card from CWM to get the space back.

- No Widgets yet.

Other than that, it looks very promising. Thanks Milaq & CM team.

By the way, anybody has the link to download Evervolv 4.3 or 4.4? I want to try installing on my other TouchPad, too. Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## iMarck90

Guys an update about Milaq CM 10.2.

I have updated to nightly 11/26 and all issues are gone. Camera is working, bluetooth turned on etc. So CM10.2 is stable! Probably a nightly or something from my side went wrong.

Only one issue the Bluetooth isn't working with the other users. This is a part of logs










But this is probably more a issue of CyanogenMod than Milaq build *https://jira.cyanogenmod.org/browse/CYAN-1502*

If anyone want report this issue to Milaq i'm happy. I haven't an account to XDA and probably i need to remedy


----------



## codycoyote

iMarck90 said:


> Guys an update about Milaq CM 10.2.
> 
> I have updated to nightly 11/26 and all issues are gone. Camera is working, bluetooth turned on etc. So CM10.2 is stable! Probably a nightly or something from my side went wrong.
> 
> Only one issue the Bluetooth isn't working with the other users. This is a part of logs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But this is probably more a issue of CyanogenMod than Milaq build *https://jira.cyanogenmod.org/browse/CYAN-1502*
> 
> If anyone want report this issue to Milaq i'm happy. I haven't an account to XDA and probably i need to remedy


It must be something wrong with the last nightly because I had the same Issues like you (no camera, bluetooth connection issues)
I'm excited to give 11/26 a try.

Did you just dirty flash it? or full wipe before?


----------



## iMarck90

Full wipe


----------



## gyuwono

codycoyote said:


> It must be something wrong with the last nightly because I had the same Issues like you (no camera, bluetooth connection issues)
> I'm excited to give 11/26 a try.
> 
> Did you just dirty flash it? or full wipe before?


I just installed the 11/26 build with dirty flash w/o any issues.


----------



## FranzVz

Anyone getting errors when flashing the .zip file to extend the allocation to 512MB?

Running CWM v6.0.1.9

Getting

fsck cm-system failed rc=4
>> FAILED <<


----------



## karelj

FranzVz said:


> Anyone getting errors when flashing the .zip file to extend the allocation to 512MB?
> Running CWM v6.0.1.9
> 
> Getting
> 
> fsck cm-system failed rc=4
> >> FAILED <<


Make a nandroid backup, then format the System partition, restore System partition from the backup then run the 512mb zip again.


----------



## Mpgrimm2

FranzVz said:


> Anyone getting errors when flashing the .zip file to extend the allocation to 512MB?
> 
> Running CWM v6.0.1.9
> 
> Getting
> 
> fsck cm-system failed rc=4>> FAILED <<


The zip needs to take space from the media (sdcard) partition, so you may need to make room there to pull from. If you have questions, be sure to post in Gradular's thread How to guide for changing your system, data, and cache partition sizes to whatever you want and take a look at the 2nd post for details.

Depending on which ACMEinstaller u used previously you may want to make/move a backup to PC, run ACMEuninstaller2, reboot to webos, then run imarck90's ACMEinstaller5 ( with a cminstall pack) to get a 600mb system partition and be done with it. Then u can move your backup from PC to TP and restore it if needed.

edit:

@RolandDeschain79, you may want to consider removing the direct link in your op for resizing (or move it down to the "extras") and just link to the 2nd post in Gradular's thread so it's easier to locate the thread for support. Took me a few clicks to the direct download before I found the thread link.

Sent from my Up all Night Sleep all Day Nexus 5!


----------



## Mpgrimm2

iMarck90 said:


> I haven't an account to XDA and probably i need to remedy


Yes, you should get an account there and duplicate your ACMEinstaller testing thread there so you can increase your user/testing base for more feedback.
I just put a link near the top of my threads (see my signature) redirecting me/others between the threads on the different sites. Makes maintaining them in easier. RolandDeschain79, Nevertells, Gradular, myself and a few others are there as well and I'm sure one of us will vouch for you in the thread. Keep in mind you will need 10 or more posts in the general/question section before you can post/ create any thread elsewhere.

Sent from my Up all Night Sleep all Day Nexus 5!


----------



## lukeskywalkerjedi

images are not showing on my browser after installing cm11. i installed cm11 today, flashed the rom, installed gapps. but when i open my browser, it's all black. i cant see images. help!


----------



## carlbeech

Hi

I'm running Evervolve (10 Nov) and very impressed - but I've noticed there's been no new releases since? - has development completely shifted over to 4.4?

Cheers

Carl.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

lukeskywalkerjedi said:


> images are not showing on my browser after installing cm11. i installed cm11 today, flashed the rom, installed gapps. but when i open my browser, it's all black. i cant see images. help!


Stock browsers aren't working use Chrome or Firefox instead.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

carlbeech said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm running Evervolve (10 Nov) and very impressed - but I've noticed there's been no new releases since? - has development completely shifted over to 4.4?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Carl.


The Evervolv team is currently updating their file hosting. There is a new Bluetooth build but you will need to manually download it from Flintmans thread.


----------



## ennu

lukeskywalkerjedi said:


> images are not showing on my browser after installing cm11. i installed cm11 today, flashed the rom, installed gapps. but when i open my browser, it's all black. i cant see images. help!


<a>I</a> have the same problem in stock browser, using chrome for now


----------



## simonbrads

Hi all! I've just installed the Evervolv 4.0.0p1 build. It's looking good apart from one thing: I can't get into the display settings!

When you long click on the desktop, you get a small menu with options for Wallpapers, Widgets, and Settings. Settings does not work for me: it just makes a clicking sound, then... does nothing else.

Has anyone else experienced the same? Is this a known issue? Is there a known solution?

Thanks!
Simon


----------



## Mpgrimm2

Finally got a good charge on my cheapo Bluetooth keyboard case to give it a go with JcSullins' CM10.1 2013-11-21 Snapshot build and can say my BT keyboard is fully working now. Don't think I will head back to CM9 anymore. Sticking with this one as my daily.

Kudos to JcSullins.

From my "Up All Night, Sleep All Day" Touchpad


----------



## gt5oh

The first post of this thread is the most confusing thing I have ever read.

There is literally links and videos everywhere and no clear cut path to learn for someone clicking on this thread.


----------



## pgzerwer2

gt5oh said:


> The first post of this thread is the most confusing thing I have ever read.
> 
> There is literally links and videos everywhere and no clear cut path to learn for someone clicking on this thread.


Seriously? Roland busts his butt to give the Touchpad community detailed text and video walkthroughs. If you believe it is actually helpful to criticize his selfless labor on your behalf, I suggest you be helpful in another thread.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## nevertells

gt5oh said:


> The first post of this thread is the most confusing thing I have ever read.
> 
> There is literally links and videos everywhere and no clear cut path to learn for someone clicking on this thread.


Then obviously you don't possess the skills to be installing Android on a TouchPad. Rooting tablets and phones is not for the technically challenged!

Your best approach besides criticizing one of the hardest working members on this forum would be to start reading the information and watching the plethora of videos that he has worked hard on to create and when you think you finally have a grasp of what we are doing here, ask questions if you still don't fully understand what you need to do. Everyone here is more than willing to help as long as participants are polite and follow the forum rules. You will find a link to them on the bottom of every page and here, "http://rootzwiki.com/rules".


----------



## gt5oh

I am not knocking the thread I am just saying its alot of info all at once.

Why does the update-cm-tenderloin-system_resize_512-0.4.zip keep failing?

I am in recovery ( CWM based recovery v6.0.1.9 )

and everytime I run the partition .zip to make it 512 mb

I get fsck cm-system failed rc=4

How do I fix this?


----------



## gt5oh

nevermind i used tailor


----------



## nevertells

gt5oh said:


> I am not knocking the thread I am just saying its alot of info all at once.
> 
> Why does the update-cm-tenderloin-system_resize_512-0.4.zip keep failing?
> 
> I am in recovery ( CWM based recovery v6.0.1.9 )
> 
> and everytime I run the partition .zip to make it 512 mb
> 
> I get fsck cm-system failed rc=4
> 
> How do I fix this?


No one told you that you had to try to learn and do it all at once. Slow down, the world is not going to end tomorrow!

How to fix this? http://rootzwiki.com/topic/37875-how-to-guide-for-changing-your-system-data-and-cache-partition-sizes-to-whatever-you-want/


----------



## nevertells

gt5oh said:


> nevermind i used tailor


You could have used ACMEInstaller4 or 5 too.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/107690-acmeinstaller4-testing-and-other-things/


----------



## RolandDeschain79

gt5oh said:


> The first post of this thread is the most confusing thing I have ever read.
> 
> There is literally links and videos everywhere and no clear cut path to learn for someone clicking on this thread.





pgzerwer2 said:


> Seriously? Roland busts his butt to give the Touchpad community detailed text and video walkthroughs. If you believe it is actually helpful to criticize his selfless labor on your behalf, I suggest you be helpful in another thread.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Well I certainly do try to update things and make it as clear as I can. Its not an easy thing to explain simply, although I wish I could. I'm just happy some people appreciate it :grin: I have a brand new full install video that might help a lot of beginners. It should be a big improvement over my previous video and get everyone setup with a 600mb system partition.


----------



## Mpgrimm2

Just watched the new video to a see what's up = Good.

Sent from my Up all Night Sleep all Day Nexus 5!


----------



## gabhroo1

I am currently on JCSullins 4.1.2 build, with TWRP.

Trying to update to milaq's 4.4.

I used the zip file to repartition system to 512mb.

Next, I tried to install milaq's datamedia CWM file (6.0.3.6-20130926-tenderloin).

However, it is failing everytime because signature verificatoin fails.

I have tried downloading multiple times, but it is happening every single time.

Tried searching on google, but the workarounds mentioned in other threads are specific to other devices.

Any help is appreciated.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## RolandDeschain79

gabhroo1 said:


> I am currently on JCSullins 4.1.2 build, with TWRP.
> 
> Trying to update to milaq's 4.4.
> 
> I used the zip file to repartition system to 512mb.
> 
> Next, I tried to install milaq's datamedia CWM file (6.0.3.6-20130926-tenderloin).
> 
> However, it is failing everytime because signature verificatoin fails.
> 
> I have tried downloading multiple times, but it is happening every single time.
> 
> Tried searching on google, but the workarounds mentioned in other threads are specific to other devices.
> 
> Any help is appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


You may have caught a bad download, that happens alot  However I would recommend trying Invisiblek's CM10.2 builds unless you want to use the data media CWM setup. Its in my notes about the Rom and on Milaqs OP page. This is a regular CM10.2 Rom, so you can continue to use TWRP.

*Note:* I'm note sure if Bluetooth is working in this build yet so let me know if it is thanks.

*[ROM] Invisiblek Android 4.3 CyanogenMod 10.2 Nightly Builds *By Invisiblek

*Notes:*Low battery drain(-4mA to -10mA) h/w video, Audio & Mic, Camera, No Bluetooth.

*Note(Important):* It is recommended to increase the size of your partition from 400-500/600MB using Tailor or Flash this

*Note *This CM build does not use the Data Media CWM and is recommended.

.zip file through recovery to change the partition size to 512MB*(*Gradular&codycoyote).
*Note: Windows users may need to do the following in order to attach the Touchpad with the USB cable. *

Spoiler

1. Go into Device manager. You will see "MTP USB Device" under portable devices.

2. Right Click it and select update driver software

3. Select Browse my computer for driver software.

4. Select Let me pick from a list of device drivers on my computer

5. Select USB Mass Storage Device then click next.
and/or

*6.Turn on USB mass Storage from the USB connection notification on the Android device*


----------



## gt5oh

Thanks for the update Roland. Better video for sure..

I followed your instructions everything went well. I put on [ROM] Evervolv | 4.0.0p1 [AOSP 4.4] [TEST] W/UMS support to try it out.

Its up and running but I am going to go back to a 4.3 or 4.2 for better usability.

I plugged in the Touchpad so I can drag the new rom .zip onto the device and now the computer wont recognize it at all.

On my old CM9 Rom the comp would pick it up as a usb storage right away.

I tried going into recovery to drag the file as well as WebOs... no dice.

What is another method I can use to get the rom .zip onto the device if the PC (Win 8 x64) wont recognize it?


----------



## gabhroo1

RolandDeschain79 said:


> You may have caught a bad download, that happens alot  However I would recommend trying Invisiblek's CM10.2 builds unless you want to use the data media CWM setup. Its in my notes about the Rom and on Milaqs OP page. This is a regular CM10.2 Rom, so you can continue to use TWRP.
> 
> *Note:* I'm note sure if Bluetooth is working in this build yet so let me know if it is thanks.
> 
> *[ROM] Invisiblek Android 4.3 CyanogenMod 10.2 Nightly Builds *By Invisiblek
> 
> *Notes:*Low battery drain(-4mA to -10mA) h/w video, Audio & Mic, Camera, No Bluetooth.
> 
> *Note(Important):* It is recommended to increase the size of your partition from 400-500/600MB using Tailor or Flash this
> 
> *Note *This CM build does not use the Data Media CWM and is recommended.
> 
> .zip file through recovery to change the partition size to 512MB*(*Gradular&codycoyote).
> *Note: Windows users may need to do the following in order to attach the Touchpad with the USB cable. *
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 1. Go into Device manager. You will see "MTP USB Device" under portable devices.
> 
> 2. Right Click it and select update driver software
> 
> 3. Select Browse my computer for driver software.
> 
> 4. Select Let me pick from a list of device drivers on my computer
> 
> 5. Select USB Mass Storage Device then click next.
> and/or
> 
> *6.Turn on USB mass Storage from the USB connection notification on the Android device*


Thanks a lot for the quick response Roland. I might give that a try. Frankly, I don't really have too many issues with my current ROM (JCSullins). I was thinking, if I have to go through the trouble, might as well jump 3 version (4.1->4.4) instead of just 2 (4.1->4.3).


----------



## RolandDeschain79

gt5oh said:


> Thanks for the update Roland. Better video for sure..
> 
> I followed your instructions everything went well. I put on [ROM] Evervolv | 4.0.0p1 [AOSP 4.4] [TEST] W/UMS support to try it out.
> 
> Its up and running but I am going to go back to a 4.3 or 4.2 for better usability.
> 
> I plugged in the Touchpad so I can drag the new rom .zip onto the device and now the computer wont recognize it at all.
> 
> On my old CM9 Rom the comp would pick it up as a usb storage right away.
> 
> I tried going into recovery to drag the file as well as WebOs... no dice.
> 
> What is another method I can use to get the rom .zip onto the device if the PC (Win 8 x64) wont recognize it?


Glad you found the new video helpful. Don't forget to watch the videos and read the notes about the Roms in the OP. That's why the guide has to be so long and thorough :lol: . Here is the OP notes about attaching the USB, have fun.






*[ROM] Evervolv | 4.0.0p1 [AOSP 4.4] [TEST] W/UMS support *By Flintman

*Download 4.4 Kitkat Gapps here:*

*Notes:*Low to Medium battery drain(-4mA to -30mA) h/w video, Audio & Mic, Test Build Make a Backup!, Automated Updater, Camera, No Bluetooth.

*Note: Windows users may need to do the following in order to attach the Touchpad with the USB cable. *


Spoiler



1. Go into Device manager. You will see "MTP USB Device" under portable devices.

2. Right Click it and select update driver software

3. Select Browse my computer for driver software.

4. Select Let me pick from a list of device drivers on my computer

5. Select USB Mass Storage Device then click next.
and/or
*6.Turn on USB mass Storage from the USB connection notification on the Android device*



*Note(Important)*: (Fixed Now) Backup and transfer all your SDcard files to PC. This is a testing build and could wipe files from your SDcard.
*Note(Important)*: I would recommend increasing the size of your System Partition for this build. After my install I had 398/400MB free, so Flash the 512MB zip below or use Tailor to adjust the size.
*Note(Important)*:This is an Android Open Source Project (AOSP) rom not a CyanogenMod (CM) rom. Dirty flashing an AOSP rom over a CM rom can cause errors and rebooting issues. Always do a clean install when moving from CM to AOSP and vise versa.

Flash through recovery to change the partition size to 512MB*(*Gradular&codycoyote)

Flintmans Posts about the new Pre-Beta Build here:

ACMEInstaller4/5 Testing by iMark90 Thread here:



gabhroo1 said:


> Thanks a lot for the quick response Roland. I might give that a try. Frankly, I don't really have too many issues with my current ROM (JCSullins). I was thinking, if I have to go through the trouble, might as well jump 3 version (4.1->4.4) instead of just 2 (4.1->4.3).


Hey glad to help out, You should wait a bit for 4.4 to be a little more mature. CM10.1 to CM10.2 isn't really much of a diffidence so you could always wait a while.


----------



## gabhroo1

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Hey glad to help out, You should wait a bit for 4.4 to be a little more mature. CM10.1 to CM10.2 is really much of a diffidence so you could always wait a while.


That's what a voice in the back of my head was telling me all along. Thanks for confirming . I will stick to JCSullins (4.1.2) for now.


----------



## king12yan

I'm looking to get a keyboard for my touchpad but I dont know what kinds are good. Should I stay with the official hp keyboard or can I get anyother brand keyboard?


----------



## garux

There's a great free keyboard from the play store called Hacker's keyboard.


----------



## nevertells

king12yan said:


> I'm looking to get a keyboard for my touchpad but I dont know what kinds are good. Should I stay with the official hp keyboard or can I get anyother brand keyboard?


Are you talking about a Blue Tooth keyboard or an onscreen keyboard?


----------



## king12yan

nevertells said:


> Are you talking about a Blue Tooth keyboard or an onscreen keyboard?


Sorry I should have stated that I was looking for a bluetooth keyboard.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

king12yan said:


> I'm looking to get a keyboard for my touchpad but I dont know what kinds are good. Should I stay with the official hp keyboard or can I get anyother brand keyboard?





king12yan said:


> Sorry I should have stated that I was looking for a bluetooth keyboard.


I think most brand name Bluetooth keyboards should work fine, the HP one is nice too and you might be able to find if for a good price on ebay. I would stay away from the cheap generic ones on there though. I have a Logitech BT keyboard that works fine for me, here's an old video about it :goodcry:


----------



## nevertells

Not that it affects us TouchPad users, CyanogenMod announced yesterday on Google+ the stable release of CM10.2.

https://plus.google.com/+CyanogenMod/posts

We are not far behind!!!! :grin:


----------



## simonbrads

Hi guys,

I'd like to try the latest Milaq 4.3 ROM -- which is a data-media ROM, so I need to do a little repartitioning first.

Using Tailor within WebOS, when I try to resize the media partition down to the recommended 400 MiB, I get the message "New Size Too Small".

I assume this is simply because I have too much data on that partition. But can anyone tell me where I should be looking for stuff to delete? I currently only have WebOS installed (though I've had various Android ROMs previously). I had thought that (using Internalz), it was /media/internal, but I don't see much there taking a lot of space (unless it's buried down several directories deep). Any ideas?

Thanks!

Simon


----------



## ApexShift

Hi Community,

First, thank you so much Roland for the time and effort that goes into the vast amount of info you have collected. I have played around with flashing and roms with phones back in the day, but this was my first adventure into flashing my Touchpad.

My Touchpad is stuck in boot loop and I'm struggling to figure out what to do, can you help?

Situation:

- Followed Rolands newest video and walkthrough

- Choose

- CM10.1 Android 4.2.2 JB (20131121) cminstall package

- ACMEInstaller5 (For 10.1) ***** THE VIDEO SHOWS 10.1 FOR THIS, BUT THE WALKTHROUGH DOESN'T SHOW 10.1 ANYWHERE)

- Once i got to the scrolling text - IT PAUSED FOR A LONG TIME, SO I PRESSED THE HOME BUTTON - it then said something like "button depressed" and "button released" and started scrolling again a min later - THIS MAY OBVIOUSLY CAUSED THE ISSUE

- It booted to the boot menu (moboot 0.3.8), but just auto reboots the CyanogenMod.

- I have the "boot ClockworkMod" option at boot, along with others, but not sure what to do.

- I was never able to make a backup since it was my first time.

- Forgot to mention -I've tried all the reset options like holding both buttons down and holing the power and pressing the home a bunch of times.

Can someone help me decide what to do next? I'm not really concerned about the data on there, so wiping it clean and starting over is perfectly fine.

THANKS!

James


----------



## ApexShift

UPDATE: I figured it out!

I saw a couple forum posts and figured it out.

What i did:

- Went into CWM > Deleted Cache

- In CWM > zip from SDcard > Rom Install

- In CWM > zip from SDcard > App Install

- Reboot > IT WORKS!


----------



## Mpgrimm2

simonbrads said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'd like to try the latest Milaq 4.3 ROM -- which is a data-media ROM, so I need to do a little repartitioning first.
> 
> Using Tailor within WebOS, when I try to resize the media partition down to the recommended 400 MiB, I get the message "New Size Too Small".
> 
> I assume this is simply because I have too much data on that partition. But can anyone tell me where I should be looking for stuff to delete? I currently only have WebOS installed (though I've had various Android ROMs previously). I had thought that (using Internalz), it was /media/internal, but I don't see much there taking a lot of space (unless it's buried down several directories deep). Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks!
> Simon


- First off, do you want to keep your webos setup and files, if not I would just do a factory reset within webos to clean it out and get a basic webos bootup. Not sure what your prior android setup process was but you may want to run ACMEuninstaller2 before resetting webos.
- 2nd, most people would not recommend a data media build as your first (or 2nd) android on the TP foray (not sure from your post). Just too many details, specific files, etc to know about and work around to avoid problems. I myself have stayed away from it for now.
- 3rd, when you run ACMEinstaller5 (or 5M for Milaq data media build ) it will set you up with a 600mb system partition which is more than ample for any future build and you won't need tailor or any of the repartitioning zips.

EDIT: Apparently you still have to make some mods to ALL the partition sizes with Tailor in Webos. See this good post here

- 4th, I would recommend the CM10.1 11-21-13 Snapshot build/cminstall pack (or the last CM9) for a reliable and straight forward install.

Give that a test drive, kick the tires and evaluate from there after you have a backup copied over to your PC. I am assuming the following...You can always flash the data media version of cwm afterwards from the current recovery, reformat from the updated recovery (keeping system size) and flash Milaq's build from the TP per his thread's instructions.

Sent from my Up all Night Sleep all Day Nexus 5!


----------



## karelj

I'm running the cm 10.1 snapshot build and I am unable to add more widget pages to the lock screen. Is this a shortcoming of this particular ROM or is something amiss???


----------



## Mpgrimm2

Deleted.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

ApexShift said:


> Hi Community,
> 
> First, thank you so much Roland for the time and effort that goes into the vast amount of info you have collected. I have played around with flashing and roms with phones back in the day, but this was my first adventure into flashing my Touchpad.
> 
> My Touchpad is stuck in boot loop and I'm struggling to figure out what to do, can you help?
> 
> Situation:
> 
> - Followed Rolands newest video and walkthrough
> 
> - Choose
> 
> - CM10.1 Android 4.2.2 JB (20131121) cminstall package
> 
> - ACMEInstaller5 (For 10.1) ***** THE VIDEO SHOWS 10.1 FOR THIS, BUT THE WALKTHROUGH DOESN'T SHOW 10.1 ANYWHERE)
> 
> - Once i got to the scrolling text - IT PAUSED FOR A LONG TIME, SO I PRESSED THE HOME BUTTON - it then said something like "button depressed" and "button released" and started scrolling again a min later - THIS MAY OBVIOUSLY CAUSED THE ISSUE
> 
> - It booted to the boot menu (moboot 0.3.8), but just auto reboots the CyanogenMod.
> 
> - I have the "boot ClockworkMod" option at boot, along with others, but not sure what to do.
> 
> - I was never able to make a backup since it was my first time.
> 
> - Forgot to mention -I've tried all the reset options like holding both buttons down and holing the power and pressing the home a bunch of times.
> 
> Can someone help me decide what to do next? I'm not really concerned about the data on there, so wiping it clean and starting over is perfectly fine.
> 
> THANKS!
> 
> James





ApexShift said:


> UPDATE: I figured it out!
> 
> I saw a couple forum posts and figured it out.
> 
> What i did:
> 
> - Went into CWM > Deleted Cache
> 
> - In CWM > zip from SDcard > Rom Install
> 
> - In CWM > zip from SDcard > App Install
> 
> - Reboot > IT WORKS!


Glad you figured it out, I should point out that this problem is noted in the releases notes at the top of the page:

Known Issues:
-Some Builds are unable to play audio with the screen off.
-Dirty flashing older builds (CM9/CM10) over newer builds (CM10.1/CM10.2) will result in Boot loops. 
-If this happens use your backup or do a fresh install, Click here for a how to Video:
-Flashing CM9/CM10 Over CM10.1/Android4.2/4.3 through CWM or TWRP, can cause a boot loop.(use a Backup)
*-Doing an install with ACMEInstaller can sometimes result in a boot loop. Use a backup or flash the Rom and Gapps package through CWM or TWRP.*

*Could you please clarify what you mean by this?*

- ACMEInstaller5 (For 10.1) ***** THE VIDEO SHOWS 10.1 FOR THIS, BUT THE WALKTHROUGH DOESN'T SHOW 10.1 ANYWHERE)

-I mention the ACMEInstaller5 is for CM10.1 and then you can see all the versions of Android in the list of cminstall packages. I can't figure out what confused you about this since you chose that package and installed that version. It helps to know what is unclear about things, I can always add notes later.


----------



## iMarck90

From XDA http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=48224033&postcount=2421



> drmarble
> 
> He just posted his latest:
> http://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/cmtouch...tenderloin.zip
> It is supposed to have fixed bluetooth tethering. (I don't use bluetooth so I can't test).


From IRC #Cyanogenmod-Touchpad http://logs.nslu2-linux.org/livelogs/cyanogenmod-touchpad.txt



> Dec 07 07:06:33 <jcsullins> http://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/cmtouchpad/testing/cm-10.1-20131207-SNAPSHOT-BLUETOOTH-tenderloin.zip
> Dec 07 07:07:08 <jcsullins> or http://d-h.st/a6W -- md5sum: 7b04c0505cc77f8329c467f395d502cc


Thanks again to jcsullins for his great contribution to touchpad for us!


----------



## RolandDeschain79

iMarck90 said:


> From XDA http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=48224033&postcount=2421
> 
> From IRC #Cyanogenmod-Touchpad http://logs.nslu2-linux.org/livelogs/cyanogenmod-touchpad.txt
> 
> Thanks again to jcsullins for his great contribution to touchpad for us!


Thank you for the update iMarck90! I have added links to the new build and your post about it :grin: Very informative I will test out this new build, can't wait for these changes to get into the latest Android 4.2.-4.4 Roms :lol:

Huge thanks to Jcsullins for his incredible Bluetooth work with the HP Touchpad! Its fantastic to have Bluetooth support back and now I can use my BT Speaker again! Rock on!


----------



## Mpgrimm2

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Thank you for the update iMarck90! I have added links to the new build and your post about it :grin: Very informative I will test out this new build, can't wait for these changes to get into the latest Android 4.2.-4.4 Roms :lol:
> 
> Huge thanks to Jcsullins for his incredible Bluetooth work with the HP Touchpad! Its fantastic to have Bluetooth support back and now I can use my BT Speaker again! Rock on!


cminstall pack uploaded for use with ACMEinstaller5 or as alternate goo.im download for the individual files

CM10.1 20131207 SNAP mbt3.8 cminstall.zip - 250.25 MB


----------



## Ventus

milaq 4.4  with BT

i just like to delete line no needed anymore when TP boot with moboot

also is it interesting to install last version ?


----------



## thedan55

Guys I'm having an issue with my touch pad. I've installed everlovs 4.3 and everything's working well apart from one huge issue.

While I was on ICS the sound wouldn't work so the way i fixed it was to flash a file with the name similar to update atkhl or something and leaving the headphone jack permanently connected with no actual headphones and the sound would work via the speakers.

But since updating to everlovs the sound wont work and i accidentally deleted the file and its no longer online.

Is there anything i can do? The tablet is for the kids and they need the sound

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## nevertells

thedan55 said:


> Guys I'm having an issue with my touch pad. I've installed everlovs 4.3 and everything's working well apart from one huge issue.
> 
> While I was on ICS the sound wouldn't work so the way i fixed it was to flash a file with the name similar to update atkhl or something and leaving the headphone jack permanently connected with no actual headphones and the sound would work via the speakers.
> 
> But since updating to everlovs the sound wont work and i accidentally deleted the file and its no longer online.
> 
> Is there anything i can do? The tablet is for the kids and they need the sound
> 
> Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


Do you see it here:

http://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/cmtouchpad/testing


----------



## thedan55

nevertells said:


> Do you see it here:
> 
> http://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/cmtouchpad/testing


That's not the one. I need an older version. I tried that one

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## nevertells

thedan55 said:


> That's not the one. I need an older version. I tried that one
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Interesting that a patch designed for WiFi fixes audio.

And you did not create a backup before installing Evervolv.


----------



## thedan55

nevertells said:


> Interesting that a patch designed for WiFi fixes audio.
> 
> And you did not create a backup before installing Evervolv.


......... Unfortunately I did not create a backup. My huge mistake

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## nevertells

thedan55 said:


> ......... Unfortunately I did not create a backup. My huge mistake
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Sorry to hear that. :lame: I remember reading somewhere, someone talking about the patch you are speaking of, just been to long. Good luck finding it.


----------



## thedan55

nevertells said:


> Sorry to hear that. :lame: I remember reading somewhere, someone talking about the patch you are speaking of, just been to long. Good luck finding it.


Dammit now what do I do? This tablet is for my nephews... They y use it all day

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## iMarck90

Do you refer at this file? *http://goo.im/devs/RandomKing/tenderloin/mods*

The only mirror i have found.

*Edit*

Found a Mirror by @Roland *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eegOZZOK62E*

*http://www.mediafire.com/download/xaec6dvzjm1z25c/update-cm9-tenderloin-headphones-201207091600.zip*


----------



## RolandDeschain79

thedan55 said:


> Guys I'm having an issue with my touch pad. I've installed everlovs 4.3 and everything's working well apart from one huge issue.
> 
> While I was on ICS the sound wouldn't work so the way i fixed it was to flash a file with the name similar to update atkhl or something and leaving the headphone jack permanently connected with no actual headphones and the sound would work via the speakers.
> 
> But since updating to everlovs the sound wont work and i accidentally deleted the file and its no longer online.
> 
> Is there anything i can do? The tablet is for the kids and they need the sound
> 
> Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk





thedan55 said:


> Dammit now what do I do? This tablet is for my nephews... They y use it all day
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk





nevertells said:


> Sorry to hear that. :lame: I remember reading somewhere, someone talking about the patch you are speaking of, just been to long. Good luck finding it.





iMarck90 said:


> Do you refer at this file? *http://goo.im/devs/RandomKing/tenderloin/mods*
> 
> The only mirror i have found.
> 
> *Edit*
> 
> Found a Mirror by @Roland *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eegOZZOK62E*
> 
> *http://www.mediafire.com/download/xaec6dvzjm1z25c/update-cm9-tenderloin-headphones-201207091600.zip*


Hey guys, sry was afk this weekend. I believe hes talking about the audiolibs Jcsullins added into the older WiFi driver for CM9. I have tried to search and find the thread unsuccessfully. I know I helped a few users out by having them flash the audio libs over CM9/10 to get the audio working on a few Touchpads, not sure if this would work with Evervolv since the patch is meant for CM roms. Did we talk about this before thedan55? I can't find the conversation. Some of the files worked and others didn't wish we knew which ones since I have links to all of them. Thedan55 will just have to make a backup and try them all out until we find which one works but he might have to go back to CM9/10. I'd also like thedan55 to make alogcat of the problem so we can get it solved. Its actually very easy to make just watch the video below. Install the app and run any app that plays sound, save the logcat and submit it. This problem seems to effect some tablets esp 64GB ones.

Now flashing the first file will probably break your WiFi so be prepared to reflash the rom and gapps or make a backup. Flashing just the individual audiolibs files is what I think worked before. Again you should really only be flashing this over CM9/CM10, so be prepared for some trial and error testing. Keep us posted on what happens, happy flashing!

Audio & Wi-Fi Driver Fix ath6kl-v4.2

AudiolibsV1

AudiolibsV2


----------



## thedan55

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Hey guys, sry was afk this weekend. I believe hes talking about the audiolibs Jcsullins added into the older WiFi driver for CM9. I have tried to search and find the thread unsuccessfully. I know I helped a few users out by having them flash the audio libs over CM9/10 to get the audio working on a few Touchpads, not sure if this would work with Evervolv since the patch is meant for CM roms. Did we talk about this before thedan55? I can't find the conversation. Some of the files worked and other didn't wish we knew which ones since I have links to all of them. Thedan55 will just have to make a backup and try them all out until we find which one works but he might have to go back to CM9/10. I'd also like thedan55 to make alogcat of the problem so we can get is solved. Its actually very easy to make just watch the video below. Install the app and run any app that plays sound, save the logcat and submit it. This problem seems to effect some tablets esp 64GB ones.
> 
> Now flashing the first file will probably break your WiFi so be prepared to reflash the rom and gapps or make a backup. Flashing just the individual audiolibs files is what I think worked before. Again you should really only be flashing this over CM9/CM10, so be prepared for some trial and error testing. Keep us posted on what happens, happy flashing!
> 
> Audio & Wi-Fi Driver Fix ath6kl-v4.2
> 
> AudiolibsV1
> 
> AudiolibsV2


I can't thank you guys enough! Yes I believe w did have this conversation before, I couldn't find it either. I'll try the files and keep you updated thank you again

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## RolandDeschain79

thedan55 said:


> I can't thank you guys enough! Yes I believe w did have this conversation before, I couldn't find it either. I'll try the files and keep you updated thank you again
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Happy to help you out, again :lol: We might need to start a new thread about it when you post back with the alogcat to get it noticed. I have a brand new full uninstall video too. If you haven't got the new ACMEuninstaller2 by the very talented and helpful iMarck90, then you should get it asap :grin:


----------



## thedan55

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Happy to help you out, again :lol: We might need to start a new thread about it when you post back with the alogcat to get it noticed. I have a brand new full uninstall video too. If you haven't got the new ACMEuninstaller2 by the very talented and helpful iMarck90, then you should get it asap :grin:


When I installed everlov I used acmeuninstaller2 to remove everything. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## RolandDeschain79

thedan55 said:


> When I installed everlov I used acmeuninstaller2 to remove everything.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Excellent!!


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Looks like Jcusllins has added another CM10.1 Snapshot build to his testing folder :grin:

cm-10.1-20131210-SNAPSHOT-VPN-tenderloin.zip



> You just can't keep a good developer down. Jcsullins is at it again. Here's the log from IRC:


[18:40:17] <jcsullins> http://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/cmtouchpad/testing/cm-10.1-20131210-SNAPSHOT-VPN-tenderloin.zip
[18:40:31] <jcsullins> mirror: http://d-h.st/zgB
[18:40:41] <ruumis> coming through again
[18:40:48] <jcsullins> mirror: http://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=23252070760974874
[18:41:04] <ruumis> HELLO HP TOUCHPAD USERS, GREAT NEWS...
[18:41:11] <XXCoder> vpn was only thing fixed or?
[18:41:22] <jcsullins> sauced code: https://github.com/CMTP-CM10-1-BT/android_kernel_hp_tenderloin/commits/cm-10.1
[18:41:29] <_litz> jcs - cool stuff!

Thought everyone would like to know. Hot off the presses. This is all I know, except he is:
[18:54:52] <jcsullins> getting a Moto X 
Enough gossig, enjoy!

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=48358540&postcount=2431


----------



## nevertells

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Looks like Jcusllins has added another CM10.1 Snapshot build to his testing folder :grin:


 Looks like he's trying to fix VPN. Boy that's outta left field.


----------



## thedan55

Is there a way to increase the volume? I've used volume+ in the past on mine but it's not working on 4.3

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## nevertells

thedan55 said:


> Is there a way to increase the volume? I've used volume+ in the past on mine but it's not working on 4.3Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


 Which 4.3 build are you using? If it is Milaq's Data / media build, that could be the reason. Which build of CM did you use that it worked with?

Keep in mind this is a tablet, not a boom box. Jacking the volume up too much could the damage the speakers. I find the loudest volume on mine more than adequate for most situations. What are you trying to do that you need such a loud volume?


----------



## thedan55

nevertells said:


> Which 4.3 build are you using? If it is Milaq's Data / media build, that could be the reason. Which build of CM did you use that it worked with?


Volume plus only tested working while I was on cm9. Right now I'm on evervolv 4.3

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## nevertells

thedan55 said:


> Volume plus only tested working while I was on cm9. Right now I'm on evervolv 4.3
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


 What does the developer of the app say about its compatibility with jelly bean?


----------



## thedan55

nevertells said:


> What does the developer of the app say about its compatibility with jelly bean?


I'll have to find out

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ventus

i have problem with milaq version, my sd card have 0

with explorer i have "sdcard1 0,00b/0,00b :-(

i miss something but i don't know what...


----------



## thedan55

http://paste.evervolv.com/view/8181040c

 that's my logcat after trying to play youtube

quote name="thedan55" post="1575930" timestamp="1386715788"]I can't thank you guys enough! Yes I believe w did have this conversation before, I couldn't find it either. I'll try the files and keep you updated thank you again

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk[/quote]


----------



## iMarck90

For anyone don't like the new UI, i made a patch with Auto-Patcher *http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1719408 *for the last nightly of jcsullins *cm-10.1-20131210-SNAPSHOT-VPN-tenderloin.zip*

Download here the patch (update-tabletUI-20131211.zip) *http://www.mediafire.com/download/jxsxzmn9l75m6nc/update-tabletUI-20131211.zip*

*Wipe cache & dalvik cache is required!*

For go back to the new UI download here (restore-from-tabletUI-20131211) *http://www.mediafire.com/download/yelb99qm9ak1no9/restore-from-tabletUI-20131211.zip*

*Wipe cache & dalvik cache is required!*

If you have a problem like bootloop force the reboot with power and home, flash again the nightly, wipe cache & dalvik cache and reboot in CyanogenMod. If everything works apply again the patch and wipe.

Sometimes the patch doesn't work at first time, but flashing again solve the problem.


----------



## karelj

Are there any comparison photos of the patched UI available so I can see if I would like to use the patch?


----------



## thedan55

[quote name="RolandDeschain79" post="1575898" timestamp="1386715157"]
Hey guys, sry was afk this weekend. I believe hes talking about the audiolibs Jcsullins added into the older WiFi driver for CM9. I have tried to search and find the thread unsuccessfully. I know I helped a few users out by having them flash the audio libs over CM9/10 to get the audio working on a few Touchpads, not sure if this would work with Evervolv since the patch is meant for CM roms. Did we talk about this before thedan55? I can't find the conversation. Some of the files worked and others didn't wish we knew which ones since I have links to all of them. Thedan55 will just have to make a backup and try them all out until we find which one works but he might have to go back to CM9/10. I'd also like thedan55 to make alogcat of the problem so we can get it solved. Its actually very easy to make just watch the video below. Install the app and run any app that plays sound, save the logcat and submit it. This problem seems to effect some tablets esp 64GB ones.

Now flashing the first file will probably break your WiFi so be prepared to reflash the rom and gapps or make a backup. Flashing just the individual audiolibs files is what I think worked before. Again you should really only be flashing this over CM9/CM10, so be prepared for some trial and error testing. Keep us posted on what happens, happy flashing!

Audio & Wi-Fi Driver Fix ath6kl-v4.2

AudiolibsV1

AudiolibsV2

[/quote

Hey guys , regarding the sound issue. I've gone back to cm9 and flashed this file ' update-ath6kl-v4.2-for-20120520-signed, over 
cm-9-20130929-NIGHTLY-tenderloin.

Now the sound works but only while I have a headphone jack plugged in and the sound comes out of the speakers. I've ran a logcat
whle the sound is working.

Once the tablet goes to sleep for a while the sound stops working till i reboot. 
]


----------



## iburns

Many, many thanks to jcsullins. I was able to test this version with a PPTP server and it worked! Amazing, and many thanks again. When I get the chance, I will try some of the other VPN options, but it connected and then I was able to access resources on the remote network!!!



RolandDeschain79 said:


> Looks like Jcusllins has added another CM10.1 Snapshot build to his testing folder :grin:
> 
> cm-10.1-20131210-SNAPSHOT-VPN-tenderloin.zip
> 
> [18:40:17] <jcsullins> http://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/cmtouchpad/testing/cm-10.1-20131210-SNAPSHOT-VPN-tenderloin.zip
> [18:40:31] <jcsullins> mirror: http://d-h.st/zgB
> [18:40:41] <ruumis> coming through again
> [18:40:48] <jcsullins> mirror: http://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=23252070760974874
> [18:41:04] <ruumis> HELLO HP TOUCHPAD USERS, GREAT NEWS...
> [18:41:11] <XXCoder> vpn was only thing fixed or?
> [18:41:22] <jcsullins> sauced code: https://github.com/CMTP-CM10-1-BT/android_kernel_hp_tenderloin/commits/cm-10.1
> [18:41:29] <_litz> jcs - cool stuff!
> 
> Thought everyone would like to know. Hot off the presses. This is all I know, except he is:
> [18:54:52] <jcsullins> getting a Moto X
> Enough gossig, enjoy!
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=48358540&postcount=2431


----------



## mikec23

I don't know what happened, but with the latest jcsullins builds (the last 2 - Bluetooth and VPN), the camera seems to have disappeared.

Besides that the build is really stable and the Bluetooth works a treat - speaker and HP keyboard stay connected.

Great work!

Mike


----------



## RolandDeschain79

thedan55 said:


> [quote name="RolandDeschain79" post="1575898" timestamp="1386715157"]
> Hey guys, sry was afk this weekend. I believe hes talking about the audiolibs Jcsullins added into the older WiFi driver for CM9. I have tried to search and find the thread unsuccessfully. I know I helped a few users out by having them flash the audio libs over CM9/10 to get the audio working on a few Touchpads, not sure if this would work with Evervolv since the patch is meant for CM roms. Did we talk about this before thedan55? I can't find the conversation. Some of the files worked and others didn't wish we knew which ones since I have links to all of them. Thedan55 will just have to make a backup and try them all out until we find which one works but he might have to go back to CM9/10. I'd also like thedan55 to make alogcat of the problem so we can get it solved. Its actually very easy to make just watch the video below. Install the app and run any app that plays sound, save the logcat and submit it. This problem seems to effect some tablets esp 64GB ones.
> 
> Now flashing the first file will probably break your WiFi so be prepared to reflash the rom and gapps or make a backup. Flashing just the individual audiolibs files is what I think worked before. Again you should really only be flashing this over CM9/CM10, so be prepared for some trial and error testing. Keep us posted on what happens, happy flashing!
> 
> Audio & Wi-Fi Driver Fix ath6kl-v4.2
> 
> AudiolibsV1
> 
> AudiolibsV2
> 
> [/quote
> 
> Hey guys , regarding the sound issue. I've gone back to cm9 and flashed this file ' update-ath6kl-v4.2-for-20120520-signed, over
> cm-9-20130929-NIGHTLY-tenderloin.
> 
> Now the sound works but only while I have a headphone jack plugged in and the sound comes out of the speakers. I've ran a logcat
> whle the sound is working.
> 
> Once the tablet goes to sleep for a while the sound stops working till i reboot.
> ]


Thanks for posting the alogcat but have you tried using just the audiolibs? If you flash the first one you might want to also flash the newer testing WiFi to get it back to where it was.

http://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/cmtouchpad/testing/update-cmtp-ath6kl-v20130721-test.zip


----------



## nevertells

mikec23 said:


> I don't know what happened, but with the latest jcsullins builds (the last 2 - Bluetooth and VPN), the camera seems to have disappeared.
> 
> Besides that the build is really stable and the Bluetooth works a treat - speaker and HP keyboard stay connected.
> 
> Great work!
> 
> Mike


Try Nexus7 Camera Launcher from the Play Store.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

nevertells said:


> Try Nexus7 Camera Launcher from the Play Store.


Here's a link :grin:

Nexus 7 Camera Launcher:


----------



## mikec23

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Here's a link :grin:
> 
> Nexus 7 Camera Launcher:


Thanks both.

The camera is back  and the photos look fine, but seem weird on the screen.

What happened to the Dorregary version with.the correct aspect ratios on the screen?

Mike


----------



## saidiadude

Many thanks for this ROM. Just did a "dirty flash" of cm-10.1-20131210-SNAPSHOT-VPN-tenderloin over the older CM10-20130418 (also updated GApps to gapps-jb-20130812-signed). It seems to have gone well but a few apps had disappeared (Google+ was one). I was able to download the apps and everything seems to working now. A minor bug: The vol up/down function seems to have been reversed. Anyone else see this? Also had to download the Nexus 7 camera app mentioned above but mikec23 mentioned, the image displayed is stretched. Is there another camera app that fixes this issue? Edit: just used Skype and the video image is fine in the App, so that is a relief.

Thanks again to everyone that made this project come together so well! I can't believe that the Touchpad continues to be so competitive in today's tablet flooded market. Probably one of the best tech investments that we've all made, thanks to the team here :grin:


----------



## Dorregaray

mikec23 said:


> Thanks both.
> The camera is back  and the photos look fine, but seem weird on the screen.
> What happened to the Dorregary version with.the correct aspect ratios on the screen?
> Mike


There's an issue with preview aspect ratio among different CM versions (on CM9 it was bad while on CM10 was ok, etc.) using the same code.
The camera still does not work perfect but I didn't find the cure for the remaining issues yet


----------



## nevertells

saidiadude said:


> Many thanks for this ROM. Just did a "dirty flash" of cm-10.1-20131210-SNAPSHOT-VPN-tenderloin over the older CM10-20130418 (also updated GApps to gapps-jb-20130812-signed). It seems to have gone well but a few apps had disappeared (Google+ was one). I was able to download the apps and everything seems to working now. A minor bug: The vol up/down function seems to have been reversed. Anyone else see this? Also had to download the Nexus 7 camera app mentioned above but mikec23 mentioned, the image displayed is stretched. Is there another camera app that fixes this issue? Edit: just used Skype and the video image is fine in the App, so that is a relief.
> Thanks again to everyone that made this project come together so well! I can't believe that the Touchpad continues to be so competitive in today's tablet flooded market. Probably one of the best tech investments that we've all made, thanks to the team here :grin:


 The volume doing that is normal. The control to change that is hidden under settings/display/rotation.


----------



## mrputtputt

i finally got on this. i was running cm9 for quite some time. odd that goomanager will tell me there is an update via notification area (bottom right) but yet when i clikced on it and launched it, nothing.

i'm running the evervolv 4.3.1. i did it via clean-install (ran acmeuninstaller as if i was installing cm7/cm9 the first time).

Questions:

1. my google apps reinstalled. one of them if goomanager. is goomanager still the way to routinely update evervolv? or does evervolv has it's own update that doesn't show an app in the app listing.

2. i never found this but is there any other way to reboot or go to the power off/reboot/screenshot/etc screen w/o having to press on the power button for a few seconds?

3. can't seem to re-enable MTP when connected on usb? the 3 small squares for more options on the top right hand side aren't appearing when I go to settings -> storage

4. using es file explorer, now i have a sdcard0 folder vs my original sdcard. it seems to point to same. but these are my directories under device. is /storage/sdcard0 a duplicate of /sdcard? or is it a new sdcard folder for evervolve?

/ device

sdcard0 (14.41gb/25.22gb)

/

/sdcard/

/storage/sdcard0/

looks great so far! just waiting for bluetooth.


----------



## DR3W5K1

mrputtputt said:


> i finally got on this. i was running cm9 for quite some time. odd that goomanager will tell me there is an update via notification area (bottom right) but yet when i clikced on it and launched it, nothing.
> 
> i'm running the evervolv 4.3.1. i did it via clean-install (ran acmeuninstaller as if i was installing cm7/cm9 the first time).
> 
> Questions:
> 1. my google apps reinstalled. one of them if goomanager. is goomanager still the way to routinely update evervolv? or does evervolv has it's own update that doesn't show an app in the app listing.
> 
> 2. i never found this but is there any other way to reboot or go to the power off/reboot/screenshot/etc screen w/o having to press on the power button for a few seconds?
> 
> 3. can't seem to re-enable MTP when connected on usb? the 3 small squares for more options on the top right hand side aren't appearing when I go to settings -> storage
> 
> 4. using es file explorer, now i have a sdcard0 folder vs my original sdcard. it seems to point to same. but these are my directories under device. is /storage/sdcard0 a duplicate of /sdcard? or is it a new sdcard folder for evervolve?
> / device
> sdcard0 (14.41gb/25.22gb)
> /
> /sdcard/
> /storage/sdcard0/
> 
> looks great so far! just waiting for bluetooth.


As far as the rebooting goes you can make a script if you think it will make it easier.

Adb reboot
Adb reboot bootloader 
Both are valid commands


----------



## nevertells

mrputtputt said:


> Questions:
> 
> 2. i never found this but is there any other way to reboot or go to the power off/reboot/screenshot/etc screen w/o having to press on the power button for a few seconds?


Just curious, why would you want to reboot via some other method? I don't think there is an Android device made that does not require you to press the power button to reboot the device.


----------



## mrputtputt

thanks



DR3W5K1 said:


> As far as the rebooting goes you can make a script if you think it will make it easier.
> 
> Adb reboot
> Adb reboot bootloader
> Both are valid commands


physical wear and tear that's all. on the web os, you can manuever to restart/reset options w/in 4 or 5 touchs on the screen vs. holding on the the power buttong to get the complete restart/luna restart buttons. save the power button for usage like hard reset and stanby (though yes, I can just leave it as is and it'll go dark by itself).



nevertells said:


> Just curious, why would you want to reboot via some other method? I don't think there is an Android device made that does not require you to press the power button to reboot the device.


hmmm.. i did have more issues. i had to uninstall and re-install 2 more times last night. i kept at it up till 430am. LOL

the gapps-kk-20131031 update didn't seem to work. i tried it as part of the install along with moboot, cwm, etc (yes, it doesn't start with update so i figure that's it). i also tried not installing gaps first and then add it thru cwm. i was getting google apps keyboard closed/error or something.

after my initial post here, android won't connect anymore to the laptop even via usb (and not mtp mode). there was also a somewhere around 8 or 10 sudden reboots while in between installs.


----------



## wde

mrputtputt said:


> Questions:
> 
> 2. i never found this but is there any other way to reboot or go to the power off/reboot/screenshot/etc screen w/o having to press on the power button for a few seconds?





nevertells said:


> Just curious, why would you want to reboot via some other method? I don't think there is an Android device made that does not require you to press the power button to reboot the device.


I can't think of why either, but within the app ROM Toolbox Pro there is a Rebooter option with a one button widget shortcut.


----------



## ZeroZorro

@RolandDechain79 When you have time, please update the link to Milaq's CM11 Kitkat in the OP

It's not for me cause i already found out the hard way that it is a link to the CM10.2 Nightlies

My own fault, just wanted to update in 5 minutes... 

Thanks...


----------



## RolandDeschain79

ZeroZorro said:


> @RolandDechain79 When you have time, please update the link to Milaq's CM11 Kitkat in the OP
> 
> It's not for me cause i already found out the hard way that it is a link to the CM10.2 Nightlies
> 
> My own fault, just wanted to update in 5 minutes...
> 
> Thanks...


My apologies to you and everyone, this is the first time I've been online in a few days. A massive ice storm in my city of Toronto has left me without power and internet. I've had to move my family over to my sisters so I will update things asap, sorry for the delay.


----------



## bumble

RolandDeschain79 said:


> My apologies to you and everyone, this is the first time I've been online in a few days. A massive ice storm in my city of Toronto has left me without power and internet. I've had to move my family over to my sisters so I will update things asap, sorry for the delay.


Take you time Roland....with all the good work you do here, your entitled to take some time to take care of your self and your family


----------



## iMarck90

Hey Roland take care of you and your family don't worry! Hope everything is ok!

Guys just in time for Christmas invisiblek has post a new build of CM11 with Kernel 3.4! This is a preview and working on it our great devs! So thanks to jcsullins, flintman, Flemmard and invisiblek!

You can found the post here *http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=48780440&postcount=315*

How to install? Well no ACMEInstaller working at this time with this version. First you need to have already install CyanogenMod. Like 10.1 or 10.2 by Milaq.

Second download the CM11 build.

Third download the TWRP Recovery with SE Support! You can download here *http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=48785334&postcount=172*

Optional you can download the Gapps for KitKat.

Transfer everything on Touchpad and rename the TWRP Recovery from *openrecovery-twrp-2.6.3.0-tenderloin-selinux.img* to *uImage.TWRP*

Copy or transfer to */boot* folder the *uImage.TWRP* You can do also this on webOS with Internalz Pro.

Now reboot and boot to TWRP. Install the CM11 do a wipe of cache and dalvik. Reboot and you are in CM11 with Kernel 3.4!

*Warning! This is a test build! So test at your risk!*

Sound is working, no more issue of black screen and more!










Thanks again to jcsullins, flintman, Flemmard and invisiblek!

So before i forget.. I wish to everyone a Happy Christmas! And in particular to our amazing contributor Roland! I hope he back soon with us


----------



## nevertells

iMarck90 said:


> Hey Roland take care of you and your family don't worry! Hope everything is ok!
> 
> Guys just in time for Christmas invisiblek has post a new build of CM11 with Kernel 3.4! This is a preview and working on it our great devs! So thanks to jcsullins, flintman, Flemmard and invisiblek!
> 
> You can found the post here *http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=48780440&postcount=315*
> 
> How to install? Well no ACMEInstaller working at this time with this version. First you need to have already install CyanogenMod. Like 10.1 or 10.2 by Milaq.
> 
> Second download the CM11 build.
> 
> Third download the TWRP Recovery with SE Support! You can download here *http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=48785334&postcount=172*
> 
> Optional you can download the Gapps for KitKat.
> 
> Transfer everything on Touchpad and rename the TWRP Recovery from *openrecovery-twrp-2.6.3.0-tenderloin-selinux.img* to *uImage.TWRP*
> 
> Copy or transfer to */boot* folder the *uImage.TWRP* You can do also this on webOS with Internalz Pro.
> 
> Now reboot and boot to TWRP. Install the CM11 do a wipe of cache and dalvik. Reboot and you are in CM11 with Kernel 3.4!
> 
> *Warning! This is a test build! So test at your risk!*
> 
> Sound is working, no more issue of black screen and more!
> 
> Thanks again to jcsullins, flintman, Flemmard and invisiblek!
> 
> So before i forget.. I wish to everyone a Happy Christmas! And in particular to our amazing contributor Roland! I hope he back soon with us


I noticed in invisiblek's post that this build is having problems with reboots and BT and camera don't work. He does call it buttery. What's your first impressions of this built? Come on, what's the scoop? :grin: it's a Merry Christmas for some flashaholics this year.


----------



## nevertells

RolandDeschain79 said:


> My apologies to you and everyone, this is the first time I've been online in a few days. A massive ice storm in my city of Toronto has left me without power and internet. I've had to move my family over to my sisters so I will update things asap, sorry for the delay.


Brrr, 76 degrees predicted for Tampa Xmas day. :winkP:


----------



## samarthp

Hi,

I tried compiling cyanogenmod cm-11.0 by milaq for HP Touchpad and i am getting *"expected primary-expression before '>' token"* & *"error: 'V8DOMWrapper' has not been declared"* errors in *V8CanvasPattern*. Am i missing any patches needed for compiling cm-11.0 for TP? I have copied the whole build log with errors at http://pastebin.com/JEq5et1n

Thanks,

Samarth


----------



## iMarck90

@nevertells Yes! There is also other issue(s). But with the new kernel the Touchpad is very fast and fluid! Probably also the optimization of KitKat make the rest.


----------



## samarthp

Yes, the new kernel makes kernel quite fast & fluid. But if you update to invisiblek's cm-11 ROM (with new 3.4.75 kernel) from milaq's cm-11 ROM (which is a datamedia ROM), you would need to move your apps to the old media partition (the one which was shared between webOS & android before) else you would not be able to play games/apps which stores their data on SD Card. The Black Box issue has been resolved with new kernel, Youtube, Gapps & Screenshots are working fine & so far getting random reboot every once in a while but overall the ROM with new kernel looks quite promising.

I have been trying to compile this new kernel with milaq's ROM but somehow getting a weird error (posted above) during compilation and so haven't been able to try milaq's ROM with new kernel. As I am new with CPP & cm-11 compilation I may have to fiddle a li'l bit to solve the compilation error. Any help on the same would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you, specially the devs for keeping this device alive.


----------



## volchief

New kernel, ROM failed to install over Milaq's 10.1. Used correct TWRP. Is system wipe also needed?


----------



## samarthp

yes, system & cache wipe needed before installation of new ROM from TWRP. Also, have you resized your partition? As old ROMs needed smaller partition size compare to new cm-11 ROMs. Anything around 500-600 MB would work with new ROMs.


----------



## volchief

Thanks, But now I am finding my apps are not installing. What do I need to do?


----------



## nevertells

samarthp said:


> Yes, the new kernel makes kernel quite fast & fluid. But if you update to invisiblek's cm-11 ROM (with new 3.4.75 kernel) from milaq's cm-11 ROM (which is a datamedia ROM), you would need to move your apps to the old media partition (the one which was shared between webOS & android before) else you would not be able to play games/apps which stores their data on SD Card. The Black Box issue has been resolved with new kernel, Youtube, Gapps & Screenshots are working fine & so far getting random reboot every once in a while but overall the ROM with new kernel looks quite promising.
> 
> I have been trying to compile this new kernel with milaq's ROM but somehow getting a weird error (posted above) during compilation and so haven't been able to try milaq's ROM with new kernel. As I am new with CPP & cm-11 compilation I may have to fiddle a li'l bit to solve the compilation error. Any help on the same would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thank you, specially the devs for keeping this device alive.


If you have Milaq's 10.1 Rom installed, that is not a data/media build, then no reconfiguring should be required. I would think it is not wise to have one of Milaq's data/media builds installed and then try to install this non-data/media build over the top of it. It would be wise to completely uninstall a data/media build, reconfigure your TouchPad partitions back to the way they should be for a standard build and then install Milaq's CM10.1 which is not data/media and then follow Imarck90's instruction on how to install invisiblek's new CM11.


----------



## nevertells

volchief said:


> Thanks, But now I am finding my apps are not installing. What do I need to do?


What Milaq Rom did you install invisiblek's CM11 over the top of? If it was a data/media version, you need to follow my suggestion to samarthp.



nevertells said:


> If you have Milaq's 10.1 Rom installed, that is not a data/media build, then no reconfiguring should be required. I would think it is not wise to have one of Milaq's data/media builds installed and then try to install this non-data/media build over the top of it. It would be wise to completely uninstall a data/media build, reconfigure your TouchPad partitions back to the way they should be for a standard build and then install Milaq's CM10.1 which is not data/media and then follow Imarck90's instruction on how to install invisiblek's new CM11.


----------



## volchief

I installed over 10.1. Number of apps not installed and when I try to reinstall get message they can't be installed on Schiller, though I have plenty of room.

I am seeing both an SDCard and SDCard0 folder. I think the apps on the latter (the ones on the phone, in otherwords) are doing fine. It's the ones on the SDCard that are not installing. Do I need to mount the latter and if so, how?


----------



## particalman

Hi guys and gals,

I've installed the last two jcsullins test builds (bt and vpn snapshots) and both have worked great. The only issue i've seen with them is that flash videos dont play correctly on either build. Has anyone else seen this issue or know of a fix? I know flash for android is no longer supported etc. but a lot of websites still use it.When trying to play a flash video, the player initializes but then it looks like the video gets corrupted on playback.

Thanks for your continued development!


----------



## samarthp

nevertells said:


> If you have Milaq's 10.1 Rom installed, that is not a data/media build, then no reconfiguring should be required. I would think it is not wise to have one of Milaq's data/media builds installed and then try to install this non-data/media build over the top of it. It would be wise to completely uninstall a data/media build, reconfigure your TouchPad partitions back to the way they should be for a standard build and then install Milaq's CM10.1 which is not data/media and then follow Imarck90's instruction on how to install invisiblek's new CM11.


I had Milaq's 11.0 ROM installed previously. I just wanted to try the new 3.4 Kernel & so flashed invisiblek's 11.0 ROM on it using TWRP. Everything went fine with dirty flashing, the only issue was for data/media. And YES, flashing data/media onto non-data/media is not recommended but just for trying out the new Kernel I dirty flashed it.

Also, I was able to resolve all the cm-11.0 compilation errors for Milaq's ROM with invisiblek's new 3.4.75 kernel. Will try this new self compiled Milaq ROM with new kernel today and will post update.

Thanks.


----------



## k4ever

iMarck90 said:


> Hey Roland take care of you and your family don't worry! Hope everything is ok!
> 
> Guys just in time for Christmas invisiblek has post a new build of CM11 with Kernel 3.4! This is a preview and working on it our great devs! So thanks to jcsullins, flintman, Flemmard and invisiblek!
> 
> You can found the post here *http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=48780440&postcount=315*
> 
> How to install? Well no ACMEInstaller working at this time with this version. First you need to have already install CyanogenMod. Like 10.1 or 10.2 by Milaq.
> 
> Second download the CM11 build.
> 
> Third download the TWRP Recovery with SE Support! You can download here *http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=48785334&postcount=172*
> 
> Optional you can download the Gapps for KitKat.
> 
> Transfer everything on Touchpad and rename the TWRP Recovery from *openrecovery-twrp-2.6.3.0-tenderloin-selinux.img* to *uImage.TWRP*
> 
> Copy or transfer to */boot* folder the *uImage.TWRP* You can do also this on webOS with Internalz Pro.
> 
> Now reboot and boot to TWRP. Install the CM11 do a wipe of cache and dalvik. Reboot and you are in CM11 with Kernel 3.4!
> 
> *Warning! This is a test build! So test at your risk!*
> 
> Sound is working, no more issue of black screen and more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again to jcsullins, flintman, Flemmard and invisiblek!
> 
> So before i forget.. I wish to everyone a Happy Christmas! And in particular to our amazing contributor Roland! I hope he back soon with us


I installed it over the 20131118 version of 4.4 using the instructions. Everything installed well and it boots up and runs fine. However, it keeps crashing and rebooting right after I watch a video on YouTube or Mplayer. NetFlix crashes immediately before I can even play a video. Google Now is also broken for me. I'm going back to 20131118 and anxiously waiting for this ROM to become more stable. It has a lot of potential. Also, there is no TRIM support. I thought that would come with the 3.x kernels....


----------



## RolandDeschain79

bumble said:


> Take you time Roland....with all the good work you do here, your entitled to take some time to take care of your self and your family





iMarck90 said:


> Hey Roland take care of you and your family don't worry! Hope everything is ok!
> 
> Guys just in time for Christmas invisiblek has post a new build of CM11 with Kernel 3.4! This is a preview and working on it our great devs! So thanks to jcsullins, flintman, Flemmard and invisiblek!
> 
> You can found the post here *http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=48780440&postcount=315*
> 
> How to install? Well no ACMEInstaller working at this time with this version. First you need to have already install CyanogenMod. Like 10.1 or 10.2 by Milaq.
> 
> Second download the CM11 build.
> 
> Third download the TWRP Recovery with SE Support! You can download here *http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=48785334&postcount=172*
> 
> Optional you can download the Gapps for KitKat.
> 
> Transfer everything on Touchpad and rename the TWRP Recovery from *openrecovery-twrp-2.6.3.0-tenderloin-selinux.img* to *uImage.TWRP*
> 
> Copy or transfer to */boot* folder the *uImage.TWRP* You can do also this on webOS with Internalz Pro.
> 
> Now reboot and boot to TWRP. Install the CM11 do a wipe of cache and dalvik. Reboot and you are in CM11 with Kernel 3.4!
> 
> *Warning! This is a test build! So test at your risk!*
> 
> Sound is working, no more issue of black screen and more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again to jcsullins, flintman, Flemmard and invisiblek!
> 
> So before i forget.. I wish to everyone a Happy Christmas! And in particular to our amazing contributor Roland! I hope he back soon with us


Thank you guys very much for your kind words during a difficult Christmas blackout. Right after I posted that the cable got knocked out again :lol:

Thanks you iMarck90 for keeping us up to date with the latest Kernel news! I'm very excited to see the 3.4 Kernel come to the TouchPad and will have to give it a try myself.

Big thanks and special appreciation to the talented developers who are working the new kernel, Jcsullins, Flintman, Flemmard and Invisiblek! I never thought we would actually see a new Kernel for the TP and I'm stocked to make a video about it share my excitement for their progress. As soon as I get over this cold I will be making some new videos about it :grin:


----------



## RolandDeschain79

particalman said:


> Hi guys and gals,
> 
> I've installed the last two jcsullins test builds (bt and vpn snapshots) and both have worked great. The only issue i've seen with them is that flash videos dont play correctly on either build. Has anyone else seen this issue or know of a fix? I know flash for android is no longer supported etc. but a lot of websites still use it.When trying to play a flash video, the player initializes but then it looks like the video gets corrupted on playback.
> 
> Thanks for your continued development!


Ah yes the age old flash question. Its no longer supported but people want to use it and it can be rather finicky to get working properly. Unfortunately there is no definite answer, you can try a variety of supported browsers and see what works best for you. It used to be with CM10 that you could double tap the video after starting it in the dolphin browser to get it working but I'm not sure if that applies to CM10.1 as well. The Puffin browser uses flash via cloud support so that will likely work but you will need a full paid version and people complain its a bit slow. Watch the video to see your options and try them all out. Let us know what works best for you.


----------



## flemgo

Hi smart folks.

I have cyanogenmod 4.1 and works great for me. But I want to upgrade to 4.4 or 4.3. Any benefit of 4.3/4.4 over 4.1. Also, which is more stable, 4.4 or 4.3. thanks for your response.


----------



## nevertells

flemgo said:


> Hi smart folks.
> 
> I have cyanogenmod 4.1 and works great for me. But I want to upgrade to 4.4 or 4.3. Any benefit of 4.3/4.4 over 4.1. Also, which is more stable, 4.4 or 4.3. thanks for your response.


IMHO, not that much. Unless you are prepared for the issues and possible headaches that come with installing 4.3 or 4.4, stick with 4.1 which I guess you mean either CM10 or CM10.1.


----------



## Ventus

4.3.1 milaq no problem ;-) 4.4 i m not sure.....


----------



## picassokat

Ventus said:


> 4.3.1 milaq no problem ;-) 4.4 i m not sure.....


 how long have you had 4.3.1 milaq on TP?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Ventus

since a moment i dont know exactly but now i m on mylaq 4.4 since yesterday it is good now with BT not experimental version  just problem with black screen when i post a news on FB i don't know why this problem and some litle problem not important and other one original web browser black screen too why ??

but 4.3.1 it is very good and no black screen problem if you often post news on FB and like original web browser

:-D hope mylaq would find a solution soon ;-)


----------



## froz

I've been playing with the CM11 builds and was wondering if anyone has ran into the issue where the fonts for icons on the home screen is off? I've treid a few builds now and I can only see the tops of the icons. The Play Store icon for example, i can just see the top of the Pl and St in the text under the icon. I checked my DPI and it's set to 160. I used the "Launcher" and "Launcher3" and both seem to experience the same issue. I posted over in XDA but sadly I can'se em to rack up enough posts there to actually attach my question to the milaq 4.4 thread...

TIA,

Froz


----------



## froz

froz said:


> I've been playing with the CM11 builds and was wondering if anyone has ran into the issue where the fonts for icons on the home screen is off? I've treid a few builds now and I can only see the tops of the icons. The Play Store icon for example, i can just see the top of the Pl and St in the text under the icon. I checked my DPI and it's set to 160. I used the "Launcher" and "Launcher3" and both seem to experience the same issue. I posted over in XDA but sadly I can'se em to rack up enough posts there to actually attach my question to the milaq 4.4 thread...
> 
> TIA,
> 
> Froz


Must be losing it. I swapped between the launcher and the launcher three again after a few reboots (no idea if that made any difference) buy now the "launcher" looks fine while the "launcher 3" is tiny text. good enough for me!


----------



## nevertells

froz said:


> Must be losing it. I swapped between the launcher and the launcher three again after a few reboots (no idea if that made any difference) buy now the "launcher" looks fine while the "launcher 3" is tiny text. good enough for me!


You might keep in mind that CM11 builds are highly experimental and are going to suffer from lots of bugs. If you want stable, bug free, CM11 is not the build to pick.


----------



## Ventus

wrong now they are not experimental for milaq version ;-) not a lot of bugs like you say mr 

4.4 nightly works like 4.3.1 or nearly MILAQ version is the best :-D

happy new year and lot of good things for TP


----------



## bizimoto

flemgo said:


> Hi smart folks.
> 
> I have cyanogenmod 4.1 and works great for me. But I want to upgrade to 4.4 or 4.3. Any benefit of 4.3/4.4 over 4.1. Also, which is more stable, 4.4 or 4.3. thanks for your response.


I Just tried the Milaq rom 4.3.1. All i can i say it is a very fast rom and very stable than 4.4 But you need to increase your system partition and data size by using tailor or flashable zips.


----------



## Xsever

bizimoto said:


> I Just tried the Milaq rom 4.3.1. All i can i say it is a very fast rom and very stable than 4.4 But you need to increase your system partition and data size by using tailor or flashable zips.


How's the battery drain in sleep?


----------



## bizimoto

Xsever said:


> How's the battery drain in sleep?


Pretty good, I got -4ma battery drain in sleep.


----------



## squeezepad

I tried milaq's cm11 and cm10.2 these last few days - doing all the jazz with acmeuninstaller, acmeinstaller5m and a bit of 'tailor' in webos too. Sorry to say I couldn't make Bluetooth work for me, so I'm back jcsullin's latest. It's great! Am sure that cm10.2 and even cm11 are getting there too, but I need my Bluetooth to be stable! On cm11 (old kernel) I could not get Bluetooth to turn on and stay on. With cm10.2 it was pairing audio devices that gave problems. Bluetooth would always reset rather than pair. Looking around I'm wondering if these are problems for other devices also.

Big thank you to all contributors, and especially the developers who keep our touchpads near the bleeding edge!


----------



## ennu

To all:

I was for "ages" on Milaq's nightlies and test ROM's (last was 4.3.1 I believe and with data/media, did all the system up's to 598Mb and data partition as needed) then I did a stupid thing to remove one of the uImage files in boot folder and could not boot no more. (had made a backup before I started testing some things in the boot folder of my honorable HP Touchpad).

stupid off course because after trying to boot I got the white triangle and had to webdoctor then got back the tablet alive in WebOS with some android left on it but not enough to boot into android), strange thing was that system was still up to 598Mb as I did in tailor before I started with Milaq's ROM's but the data/media that I tailored (WebOS) was back to standard after the webdoctor.

After that I did a ACMEUninstaller2 to get rid of all left over of android and started fresh again.

I wanted to test Evervolve's 4.3.1 ROM and found out it is stable. That one is still on the tablet and is running smooth and has no charging problems, I made a backup and tried Evervolve's 4.4.2 ROM with the 4.3 kernel (the one from 010114 I believe), I played around a bit and put it to charge for the night.

next morning I was found with a non charged tablet only 8% left, tested a lot (original cable and outlet charger) and found out that the Evervolve 4.4.2 ROM with 4.3 kernel starts charging normal but failed after a couple of minutes to keep charging. (went back to WebOS and charging was no problem, went to Evervolve 4.3.1 ROM and no problems with charging. today I downloaded and flashed the 4.4.2 test ROM from Evervolve (01-03-2014 Test Build) and again same problem with charging, even tried different cables and different outlet chargers (have an aged pre3 charger and cable that normally also charges my tablet perfectly).

I want to get this info to Flintman and Evervolve team but can't comment on xda developers site (I am not a member there) so do it here, this also as a warning for others.

I am going to Unistall Evervolve and gonna try invisiblek's 4.4.2 ROM with 4.3 kernel with the data/media partitions (I read a lot in different sites and find tailor in WebOS the perfect method to change data partitions to what ever you like, don't be afraid to make a mistake, you learn form it as you can see above but always, always make backups on tablet as well as on pc (and even my pc is backed up with a Western Digital extended hard drive) this all to prevent from loosing most valuable information.

I Report back later here on my findings with invisiblek's 4.4.2 ROM's with 4.3 kernel


----------



## iMarck90

New CM 10.1 update from jcsullins with Kernel 3.x. From XDA *http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=49150250&postcount=2461*

Tested with ACMEInstaller4 and is working.

Remember is a testing build.


----------



## halcummins

When I try to download any of the ACMEinstallers, I get an error message that they are infected with a virus. anybody else having this problem?


----------



## halcummins

When I try to download any of the ACMEinstallers, I get an error message that they are infected with a virus. anybody else having this problem?


----------



## nevertells

Dirty installed JC's new CM10.1/3.0 kernel rom over the top of his old Bluetooth/snapshot rom. Bluetooth and the camera do not work as he has stated. Other than that, I cannot find anything else that does not work. I ran Quadrant and Antutu benchmarks, Quadrant jumped from around 2040 to around 3016, Antutu jumped from around 6080 to around 10,880. Microphone works, (I am dictating this message using it) music plays, YouTube videos play, and everything I tried worked.

I'll be back to report more later.

Update: With wifi settings(keep wifi on during sleep)set to never and WiFi optimization turned off, the wifi wakes up just fine after being asleep for an hour or two. I can play music and then put the touchpad to sleep, and music continues to play just fine. battery usage is around 13mA while asleep.


----------



## megalodon_67

Me too 

Sent from my TouchPad using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## Mossy

Also tried JCSullins newest with 3.x kernel

dirty flashed from JCS Bluetooth/ VPN build, wiped cache and DALVIK

obtained file from GOO, good MD5

initial experience was very good with noted exceptions (higher drain ~12mv, no camera or bluetooth)

also noted flash in Dolphin browser was much better, near perfect even at 720p resolution, initially but then it started to stutter when loading several videos sequentially

then tried to recharge - I let it drain right down to ~2-3

it started to charge, got up to about 37% then froze and would charge no higher

tried a couple of different cables and HP barrel chargers - no luck

restored previous JCS nandroid and everything is back to normal, charging merrily away on my original cable and charger

Maybe a charging circuit issue in the new build or maybe mandatory to do a complete clean install?


----------



## RolandDeschain79

nevertells said:


> Dirty installed JC's new CM10.1/3.0 kernel rom over the top of his old Bluetooth/snapshot rom. Bluetooth and the camera do not work as he has stated. Other than that, I cannot find anything else that does not work. I ran Quadrant and Antutu benchmarks, Quadrant jumped from around 2040 to around 3016, Antutu jumped from around 6080 to around 10,880. Microphone works, (I am dictating this message using it) music plays, YouTube videos play, and everything I tried worked.
> 
> I'll be back to report more later.
> 
> Update: With wifi settings(keep wifi on during sleep)set to never and WiFi optimization turned off, the wifi wakes up just fine after being asleep for an hour or two. I can play music and then put the touchpad to sleep, and music continues to play just fine. battery usage is around 13mA while asleep.





Mossy said:


> Also tried JCSullins newest with 3.x kernel
> 
> dirty flashed from JCS Bluetooth/ VPN build, wiped cache and DALVIK
> 
> obtained file from GOO, good MD5
> 
> initial experience was very good with noted exceptions (higher drain ~12mv, no camera or bluetooth)
> 
> also noted flash in Dolphin browser was much better, near perfect even at 720p resolution, initially but then it started to stutter when loading several videos sequentially
> 
> then tried to recharge - I let it drain right down to ~2-3
> 
> it started to charge, got up to about 37% then froze and would charge no higher
> 
> tried a couple of different cables and HP barrel chargers - no luck
> 
> restored previous JCS nandroid and everything is back to normal, charging merrily away on my original cable and charger
> 
> Maybe a charging circuit issue in the new build or maybe mandatory to do a complete clean install?


I also just tested out the new build. It was fun to see how far along it is but much like builds of old it has a high battery drain during sleep. There is nothing strange about this, CM9 was around -30 to -60ma in early builds without a working Camera It wasn't until Jcsullins started working on the issue that we got the ultra low -4 to -10 range we now enjoy. It's also great to hear that flash support is improved with this build, give it a test you'll need the flash apk and a supported web browser.

I hope this means that Jcsullins can get the battery drain down and the other hardware working with the new Kernel. All the newer kernel builds will be data media setups. So it will be great to have a nice final version of CM10.1 with a newer Kernel. I always thought that having a newer Kernel would've been more beneficial than a newer version of Android. The interface changes and Android switches flavors but most things stay about the same. It might also take longer to fix all the issues with 4.4 and Kernel 3.4. I could see a CM10.1 build with the newer Kernel being a popular upgrade for anyone whos not comfortable setting up data media or is still using CM9/CM10.

Android Flash Player version 11.1.115.81 Android 4.0-4.3 Download:


----------



## nevertells

Mossy said:


> Also tried JCSullins newest with 3.x kernel
> 
> dirty flashed from JCS Bluetooth/ VPN build, wiped cache and DALVIK
> 
> obtained file from GOO, good MD5
> 
> initial experience was very good with noted exceptions (higher drain ~12mv, no camera or bluetooth)
> 
> also noted flash in Dolphin browser was much better, near perfect even at 720p resolution, initially but then it started to stutter when loading several videos sequentially
> 
> then tried to recharge - I let it drain right down to ~2-3
> 
> it started to charge, got up to about 37% then froze and would charge no higher
> 
> tried a couple of different cables and HP barrel chargers - no luck
> 
> restored previous JCS nandroid and everything is back to normal, charging merrily away on my original cable and charger
> 
> Maybe a charging circuit issue in the new build or maybe mandatory to do a complete clean install?


No problems charging on the TouchPad I installed this Rom on.


----------



## LarryLovering

Tried Evervolv's rom and looks good except it seems to have problems with Wifi (long time to obtain IP address and then fails) and the clock, Themes and some other apps seem to stop with an error message.

-Larry


----------



## Mossy

nevertells said:


> No problems charging on the TouchPad I installed this Rom on.


Yup

My bad

Tried a re-download and install of JCSullins 3.x build

Other than known problems, works a treat

Charging is running OK

Think I will stick with the JCS VPN build though - it does everything I want for now

And the -3ma sleep rate is the real bonus


----------



## ennu

Well folks,

went to Invisiblek 's 4.4.2 data/media ROM with 3.4 kernel.

all running smooth after installed http://invisiblek.org/tenderloin/roms/cm11.0/datamedia/cm-11-20140105-UNOFFICIAL-tenderloin.zip

now running 20140106 also smooth and downloading 20140108 to flash.

It was a bit of a wrestle to uninstall and start from scratch but after some reading I managed to get the data/media CWM from invisiblek installed. (first used the easy install page from Roland, then used tailor and downloaded CM-11-20140105-UNOFFICIAL-tenderloin.zip from Invisiblek to the touchpad together with the kk GAPPS on invisiblek's website and moved both files to the data part of android via file explorer with root access. flashed the data/media CWM from Invisiblek and both CM-11 and kk-gapps files. not all of my apps came back but most of them at least.

this one is not giving me any problems for more than 4 hours playing around on the 20140106 yesterday.

Many many thanks to our great DEV's in managing to keep our beloved TouchPad's alive!


----------



## pw11377

Hello,All,

On one of my touchpad, I was using Flintman's JB 4.3.1 and really happy with it.

Last wek, I decided to test the new KItKat using TWRP selinux. I was not feeling confident with Milag's data media. So I loaded Flintman's 01.02.2014 with no data media usig TWRP selinux. Since then, Flintman decided to go with data media. As recommended, I download and installed CWM selinux. Also downloaded Flintman's 01.07.2014. CWM slinux installed successfully. On moboot screen, TWRP was mising, I booted into Clockwokmod, I was unable to locate the new built. not seen under choose zip, /sdcard/0, or /obb or /clockworkmod or any where else. I was ready to revert back, to my surprise, alll my backup files were missing. I did a new backup before rebooting.

I rebooted and found all missing files were there. Though I couldn't find the new backup file under /sdcard/clockworkmod/backup. Hoping I could get my backup if I put TWRP selinux again. No luck, when I choose TWRP, says Invalid size, boot failed. This CWM Selinux is a whole different mysterious world, files seen under cannot be found using ES Explorere or Rom toools. It cannot see the backup files which can be seen by ES Explorer or Rom tools.



i was ready to reimage my touchpad using acmeunistaller2, left overnight, nothing happened. Now I ma completely stuck with 01.02 built with wifi issues.

Can anyone please guide me so I can recover Flintman's JB 4.3.1? Gretly appreicated!


----------



## megadeth36

cm-11-20140108-UNOFFICIAL-tenderloin.zip2014-01-08 03:59192.1 MB

does not work with a clean install. I tried several times with acmeinstaller5M.

but there is no problem with


cm-10.2-20140108-UNOFFICIAL-tenderloin.zip2014-01-08 02:23167.2 MB
I use CWM *6.0.4.6*
tailor shows all partitions ok, but cm 11 does not want to load, just a black screen loop and moboot(308), with cm10.2 no problem, any ideas
how to do a clean install KK .


----------



## nevertells

Mossy said:


> Yup
> 
> My bad
> 
> Tried a re-download and install of JCSullins 3.x build
> 
> Other than known problems, works a treat
> 
> Charging is running OK
> 
> Think I will stick with the JCS VPN build though - it does everything I want for now
> 
> And the -3ma sleep rate is the real bonus


It's not like I use the camera or BT enough to miss it on this build. The lowest I've seen my battery drain is -13mA and depending on Android's mood, as high as -36mA. Don't have a clue what changes that causes that. I was also getting -3mA on his VPN build.


----------



## ennu

Okay, 5 hours sleep on invisiblek CM11 from today 20140108 gave me steady -33mA with only one spark of -44mA (don't know where that came from but was like after approx. 15min - 30 min).wifi starts without a problem as described by invisiblek as from 20140106.

remember we had -30mA on the first CM9 builds for a couple of months so for this CM11 with a newer kernel (3.4) I find it perfect.

camera and BT is not a runner for me, I am gonna stay on invisiblek CM11 rom for a while and continue testing and try to get my ten (10) posts done for the xda site to start giving my findings there also on invisblek's CM-11 rom.


----------



## Mpgrimm2

nevertells said:


> Dirty installed JC's new CM10.1/3.0 kernel rom over the top of his old Bluetooth/snapshot rom. Bluetooth and the camera do not work as he has stated. Other than that, I cannot find anything else that does not work. I ran Quadrant and Antutu benchmarks, Quadrant jumped from around 2040 to around 3016, Antutu jumped from around 6080 to around 10,880. Microphone works, (I am dictating this message using it) music plays, YouTube videos play, and everything I tried worked.
> 
> I'll be back to report more later.
> 
> Update: With wifi settings(keep wifi on during sleep)set to never and WiFi optimization turned off, the wifi wakes up just fine after being asleep for an hour or two. I can play music and then put the touchpad to sleep, and music continues to play just fine. battery usage is around 13mA while asleep.


Just installed it the same way. Looks OK so far... OTG works with my mouse. Will report back if I find anything else off.

From my "Up All Night, Sleep All Day" Touchpad


----------



## iMarck90

@megadeth36 The latest CM11 of Milaq have SELinux enable. At this time ACMEInstaller is not compatible with this new standard.


----------



## megadeth36

THX iMarck90



iMarck90 said:


> @megadeth36 The latest CM11 of Milaq have SELinux enable. At this time ACMEInstaller is not compatible with this new standard.


they could mention about this in the instructions on the first page,
no one will try to install as I did ,
a few hours lost


----------



## johnleo

Can anyone explain why do we have those roms with new kernels default to use media partition that kind of thing? Are there any advantages with that sdcard partition? I am very reluctant to try those roms because it's somewhat troublesome than just dirty flashing it and everything works the way it was. It just makes things more complicated without any obvious benefit any far as I can see. However, I'm eager to have my hand on the most recent Android. Thanks.

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## ennu

johnleo said:


> Can anyone explain why do we have those roms with new kernels default to use media partition that kind of thing? Are there any advantages with that sdcard partition? I am very reluctant to try those roms because it's somewhat troublesome than just dirty flashing it and everything works the way it was. It just makes things more complicated without any obvious benefit any far as I can see. However, I'm eager to have my hand on the most recent Android. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


data/media is the future all new phones/tablet are set up that way and development will go that way as I understood from several comments of several dev's.


----------



## nevertells

johnleo said:


> Can anyone explain why do we have those roms with new kernels default to use media partition that kind of thing? Are there any advantages with that sdcard partition? I am very reluctant to try those roms because it's somewhat troublesome than just dirty flashing it and everything works the way it was. It just makes things more complicated without any obvious benefit any far as I can see. However, I'm eager to have my hand on the most recent Android. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


The biggest deal is that CM11/Android 4.4 requires the use of the data/media builds to get them working properly. Even Flintman who builds the Evervolv/ASOP version of Android finally conceded that he is gong to have to start building using data/media. Milaq jumped the gun a bit when he started building CM10.2 based on data/media, while the other devs were still building their 4.3 based the none data/media method.

Data/media moves the SD card in to the /data partition from the /media partition. Once partition sizes are changed, the issue of running out of room in /data for user installed apps will be gone. The size of the /media partition should be left just large enough as to not cripple WebOS.

If you don't want to get into the hassle of configuring for a data/media Rom, there are lots of options. J.C. Sullin's latest CM10.1 experimental Rom build around a 3.0.72 kernel is running very happily on my 32gb TouchPad. BlueTooth and camera do not work as stated by him. And battery drain is running a bit high. Fixes should come with time. If you absolutely have to have them, then his Dec. 7th BT snapshot build or Dec.10th VPN snapshot build both work very nicely. They are based on the old 2.xx kernel, but who cares. There are also non-data/media builds of CM10.1 by milaq, shumash, O.a.T. and Flintman. IMHO, when J.C. gets the bugs worked out of his CM10.1, 3.xx kernel based Rom, that will be the sweet spot where I plan to stay.

There might come a time when the installation of data/media Roms will become as easy as the older way. Then I might try playing around with them.

The real solution would be if a savvy developer would develop the utilities to maintain the TouchPad so that WebOS could be removed. But until that happens, WebOS is needed to restore certain functions. Let's not forget, a few TouchPads did get sold with just Android installed. So we know it can be done. I also read of one fellow over in XDA who has removed WebOS, but he states it's not for the average user. He did it as a project to see if it could be done.


----------



## Mpgrimm2

nevertells said:


> Dirty installed JC's new CM10.1/3.0 kernel rom over the top of his old Bluetooth/snapshot rom. Bluetooth and the camera do not work as he has stated. Other than that, I cannot find anything else that does not work. Microphone works, music plays, YouTube videos play, and everything I tried worked.Update: With wifi settings(keep wifi on during sleep)set to never and WiFi optimization turned off, the wifi wakes up just fine after being asleep for an hour or two. I can play music and then put the touchpad to sleep, and music continues to play just fine. battery usage is around 13mA while asleep.





Mpgrimm2 said:


> Just installed it the same way. Looks OK so far... OTG works with my mouse. Will report back if I find anything else off.


I think i saw someone else mention this (ie Mossy a few posts back) but the first few hours after my dirty flash over JcSullin's VPN build I had my TP stop charging around the 70% mark on the HP barrel charger. Pulled/reseated the plug and away it went charging like normal. 
Went to get my touchpad today and found it down to 19% while on the charger. This may be a factor of the dirty flash, not sure but something for others to keep an eye out for and report back.

Is the Home button supposed to flash/light up when charging? Mine doesn't always do it when the screen is off.
I also see a noticeable delay in the notification battery icon when switching between charging/not charging (same in the settings/battery status menu).

If no one else has any similar observations I may try a full cwm format/clean install next.

Sent from my "Up All Night Sleep All Day" Nexus 5!


----------



## noseph

johnleo said:


> Can anyone explain why do we have those roms with new kernels default to use media partition that kind of thing? Are there any advantages with that sdcard partition? I am very reluctant to try those roms because it's somewhat troublesome than just dirty flashing it and everything works the way it was. It just makes things more complicated without any obvious benefit any far as I can see. However, I'm eager to have my hand on the most recent Android. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


This is the best explanation I have found http://teamw.in/DataMedia

*Edit: *corrected typo in url


----------



## Mpgrimm2

Can you quote/copy/paste it? Won't pull up on Dolphin for me at the moment

Sent from my "Up All Night Sleep All Day" Nexus 5!


----------



## john510

I just did the quick and easy install for Evervolv AOSP Android 4.3.1 JB (20131127) and works great but, I noticed there is no play store? do I have to download that separate and install it via sd card and which one should I use?


----------



## Mossy

Mpgrimm2 said:


> I think i saw someone else mention this (ie Mossy a few posts back) but the first few hours after my dirty flash over JcSullin's VPN build I had my TP stop charging around the 70% mark on the HP barrel charger. Pulled/reseated the plug and away it went charging like normal. Went to get my touchpad today and found it down to 19% while on the charger. This may be a factor of the dirty flash, not sure but something for others to keep an eye out for and report back. Is the Home button supposed to flash/light up when charging? Mine doesn't always do it when the screen is off. I also see a noticeable delay in the notification battery icon when switching between charging/not charging (same in the settings/battery status menu). If no one else has any similar observations I may try a full cwm format/clean install next. Sent from my "Up All Night Sleep All Day" Nexus 5!


I did see some strange charging behaviour after dirty flash of JCS 3.x build over his VPN build. Would charge to about 35% and freeze. No way to get it further even with different cables/ chargers. NT reported no problems, so I figured I must have borked the install somehow. So re-download and drty install again (clear both caches). Started charging and everything looked good - 40%, 50%, 60% then it froze at 79%. again, no soap with alternate cables chargers. I thought also "ah-ha - clean install", but haven't tried yet. so something definitely wrong with dirty install as I did it.

Also noted that NoFrills CPU would no longer allow overclock. I usually run the TP at 192/ 1.6 GHz. NoFrills only showed up to HPs basic level of 1.5GHZ and didn't even list anything above that. Very strange.

So I am back with my daily driver of JCS VPN build.

I too would be interested in any results with a clean wipe and install of the 3.X JCS build. I like his work.


----------



## Mpgrimm2

I may be wrong but i believe overclocking is dependent on the CPU frequency tables and other options coded into the kernel which may be opened up further by the devs once they have ample testing/feedback. NoFrills is likely fine.

Sent from my TouchPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nevertells

Mpgrimm2 said:


> I think i saw someone else mention this (ie Mossy a few posts back) but the first few hours after my dirty flash over JcSullin's VPN build I had my TP stop charging around the 70% mark on the HP barrel charger. Pulled/reseated the plug and away it went charging like normal. Went to get my touchpad today and found it down to 19% while on the charger. This may be a factor of the dirty flash, not sure but something for others to keep an eye out for and report back. Is the Home button supposed to flash/light up when charging? Mine doesn't always do it when the screen is off. I also see a noticeable delay in the notification battery icon when switching between charging/not charging (same in the settings/battery status menu). If no one else has any similar observations I may try a full cwm format/clean install next. Sent from my "Up All Night Sleep All Day" Nexus 5!


Have not had this issue occur on my "dirty" install. LED is on when charging and goes off when the TP is put to sleep. Have not noticed any delay in the change in charging status. I'll pay more attention next time I charge it. May be coincidence that you have developed a USB cable/charger or USB port problem at the same time. Test in WebOS and see what happens.


----------



## nevertells

noseph said:


> This is the best explanation I have found http://team.in/DataMedia





Mpgrimm2 said:


> Can you quote/copy/paste it? Won't pull up on Dolphin for me at the moment
> 
> Sent from my "Up All Night Sleep All Day" Nexus 5!


That is not the correct link for TeamWin. I think this is what you are looking for: http://teamw.in/DataMedia


----------



## nevertells

john510 said:


> I just did the quick and easy install for Evervolv AOSP Android 4.3.1 JB (20131127) and works great but, I noticed there is no play store? do I have to download that separate and install it via sd card and which one should I use?


Sounds like your Gapps.zip did not get installed. Look in the cminstall folder. Is it still there? Did you add "update" to the file name, example:

update-20130412Z_KK_Gapps.zip


----------



## RolandDeschain79

megadeth36 said:


> THX iMarck90
> 
> they could mention about this in the instructions on the first page,
> no one will try to install as I did ,
> a few hours lost


Yep it could and should be but someone hasn't done it yet :fright: I was planning on doing that updating tomorrow, sorry for the delay been busy & . I'll be making more TP videos soon too. Managed to make a few new videos with Shumash's Schizoid.













john510 said:


> I just did the quick and easy install for Evervolv AOSP Android 4.3.1 JB (20131127) and works great but, I noticed there is no play store? do I have to download that separate and install it via sd card and which one should I use?


Sounds like like your gapps package didn't flash. Download it and flash it through recovery, like at the end of this video @ 3:00

*Android 4.3 Gapps:*
Android 4.3 20130813 CM10.2 Gapps:
Android 4.3 20130813 CM10.2 Lite Gapps:


----------



## johnleo

Edit: It seems that the /0 directory in /sdcard in cwm is the original sdcard directory, and now I am flashing the Android 4.4 with 3.0 kernel. Still a bit confused about the partition of the system, both for WebOS and Android. BTW, I can only see one drive when connecting my Touchpad to my PC. And there is only 1.5GB space on my sdcard. Where is the other 8+ GB space? How can I mount the external_sd in CWM?

Got some problems installing the latest Android 4.4 with media partition. I flashed the small zip file which will change the partition a while ago and dirty flashed the test build which does not require a media partition. Today, I decided to have a try on the newly out CM11 nightlies. So I downloaded the cwm 6.0.4.5, the nightly build, and the gapp. After flashing the cwm 6.0.4.5 and reboot to the ClockworkMod and select "install a zip", I found that there are two sdcards, /sdcard and /external_sd. None of them can direct me into the original sdcard0 directory in android, so I can't find my zip files. And it showed me there is no external_sd when choosing "choose zip from /external_sd". What should I do now?


----------



## megadeth36

I downloaded the file with three different browsers and even attempted to download on the PC and copy to the tablet but every time the same error.
Do I need more sleep, or milaq does not like me anymore ?

EDITED

And now there is a problem with CWM

Edited

Now I know what was wrong

I was using wrong CWM for the start , I did fresh install CM10.2 with CWM for CM11 :-\


----------



## johnleo

When trying to sign in using a Google account, it just failed and told me "Can't establish a reliable connection to the server. " So now the system sync is disabled and I cannot use Play Store. Basically every Google service is not working. I tried reflashing the gapp and the cm12, but to no avail. What should I do now?

Sent from my TouchPad using Tapatalk


----------



## frostythesnowman

johnleo said:


> Edit: It seems that the /0 directory in /sdcard in cwm is the original sdcard directory, and now I am flashing the Android 4.4 with 3.0 kernel. Still a bit confused about the partition of the system, both for WebOS and Android. BTW, I can only see one drive when connecting my Touchpad to my PC. And there is only 1.5GB space on my sdcard. Where is the other 8+ GB space? How can I mount the external_sd in CWM? Got some problems installing the latest Android 4.4 with media partition. I flashed the small zip file which will change the partition a while ago and dirty flashed the test build which does not require a media partition. Today, I decided to have a try on the newly out CM11 nightlies. So I downloaded the cwm 6.0.4.5, the nightly build, and the gapp. After flashing the cwm 6.0.4.5 and reboot to the ClockworkMod and select "install a zip", I found that there are two sdcards, /sdcard and /external_sd. None of them can direct me into the original sdcard0 directory in android, so I can't find my zip files. And it showed me there is no external_sd when chose "choose zip from /external_sd". What should I do now?


Simply flashing a CM11 4.4 ROM (clean or dirty flash) means you will end up with a completely messed up storage sd card partition layout and actually a system which isn't really usable in the long run, forget it. However, with patience there is a way around this though, as Milaq rightly states in his original post and that is to re-partition the drive (sd card) so the maximum amount is given over to data as opposed to media storage, this means that when the 4.4 rom is flashed it sees the whole of the sd card and treats it as a single drive which is the way its all going using new datamedia builds. This however is not straightforward and takes some thinking about, but it can be done and is well worth it in the long run. I sugget that RolandDeschain79 really needs to update this and other posts as it is extremely misleading to let people think they can simply flash 4.4 - CM11 following his guides - as you really should not, especially as the newer kernels are being used. The video tutorials created by RolandDeschain79 are absolutely magnificent and have helped me a lot but I would like to suggest that a whole new video is created (the existing one is good but could be improved) to fully explain re-partitioning with 'Tailor' (this is the only way to do it forget all other ways using Apes flashable fixes and the like as they do not work properly). Sideload the ROM and Gapps using ADB from recovery using the feature in CWM 6.0.4.6, is really the only proper way to install CM11 KitKat on the Touchpad and make use of its storage capability in one simple easy to navigate installation. I will help others where I can as I just spent the whole of yesterday figuring this all out and now have a 32GB Touchpad that runs Milaq's CM11 the way it should be, its fantastic and well worth the effort.


----------



## Mpgrimm2

I'm getting antsy to try one of these data/media builds and I may have to give Milaq's CM11 data media build a go next weekend when I have more time.



Mpgrimm2 said:


> I may be wrong but i believe overclocking is dependent on the CPU frequency tables and other options coded into the kernel which may be opened up further by the devs once they have ample testing/feedback. NoFrills is likely fine.





nevertells said:


> Have not had this issue occur on my "dirty" install. LED is on when charging and goes off when the TP is put to sleep. Have not noticed any delay in the change in charging status. I'll pay more attention next time I charge it. May be coincidence that you have developed a USB cable/charger or USB port problem at the same time. Test in WebOS and see what happens.


Small update on JC's 1/5/14 CM10.1 with 3.x kernel build, my minor charge glitch hasn't resurfaced on the HP Charger, but on a related note I do not think that the same previous "charging" features are present in the build.
I say this because I recently purchased an Anker 5 Port/5A charger (see my review for details and spreadsheet here) which on the prior VPN build would "Fast charge" (AC Charge) on all the ports except the Samsung Tab port (not sure yet why it's different). On this latest 3.x Kern build, it won't charge on anything but the one "Android" port (AC Charge) which indicates to me that "Fast Charge" isn't enabled within the 3.x kernel as it was on the 2.x kernel in prior builds...yet. (Still charges normally on the HP barrel charger).


----------



## modd

Does anyone know if JC sullins "cm-10.1-20140105-EXPERIMENTAL-3KERN_TEST-tenderloin.zip" is a data media build. I have my partitions the old way and do not want to change that until CM11 is stable.


----------



## Mpgrimm2

modd said:


> Does anyone know if JC sullins "cm-10.1-20140105-EXPERIMENTAL-3KERN_TEST-tenderloin.zip" is a data media build. I have my partitions the old way and do not want to change that until CM11 is stable.


It is currently not a data/media build. I wiped cache, then "dirty" flashed it right over the prior CM10.1 VPN build from JC like Nevertells did. I had a brief charging "hiccup" that hasn't resurfaced, just make sure you use the OEM charger (see prior post).


----------



## garux

Mpgrimm2 said:


> It is currently not a data/media build. I wiped cache, then "dirty" flashed it right over the prior CM10.1 VPN build from JC like Nevertells did. I had a brief charging "hiccup" that hasn't resurfaced, just make sure you use the OEM charger (see prior post).


I've also installed JCS's CM10.1-3KERN. Went from Evovlv 4.3.1 to CM10.1, with the help of Nevertells, without any problems. It seems to me to be much faster than the previous kernel. Now all I need is Bluetooh & Camera working and I'll be set.

Thanks to JCS for all your efforts.


----------



## nevertells

frostythesnowman said:


> Simply flashing a CM11 4.4 ROM (clean or dirty flash) means you will end up with a completely messed up storage sd card partition layout and actually a system which isn't really usable in the long run, forget it. However, with patience there is a way around this though, as Milaq rightly states in his original post and that is to re-partition the drive (sd card) so the maximum amount is given over to data as opposed to media storage, this means that when the 4.4 rom is flashed it sees the whole of the sd card and treats it as a single drive which is the way its all going using new datamedia builds. This however is not straightforward and takes some thinking about, but it can be done and is well worth it in the long run. I sugget that RolandDeschain79 really needs to update this and other posts as it is extremely misleading to let people think they can simply flash 4.4 - CM11 following his guides - as you really should not, especially as the newer kernels are being used. The video tutorials created by RolandDeschain79 are absolutely magnificent and have helped me a lot but I would like to suggest that a whole new video is created (the existing one is good but could be improved) to fully explain re-partitioning with 'Tailor' (this is the only way to do it forget all other ways using Apes flashable fixes and the like as they do not work properly). Sideload the ROM and Gapps using ADB from recovery using the feature in CWM 6.0.4.6, is really the only proper way to install CM11 KitKat on the Touchpad and make use of its storage capability in one simple easy to navigate installation. I will help others where I can as I just spent the whole of yesterday figuring this all out and now have a 32GB Touchpad that runs Milaq's CM11 the way it should be, its fantastic and well worth the effort.


Up until data/media Roms came along, installing Roms on the TouchPad was relatively straight forward and with some instruction, most any TouchPad owner could learn how to do it. The the switch to data/media comes along and the process gets more difficult with having to use Tailor or custom made zips to get the partitions just the right size and configuration and custom recoveries to install them. Now CM11 adds the need for a 3.xx kernel which adds the need for SElinux support into the mix and more custom recoveries. And now you say that the only way to to properly install Android 4.4 is using a special version of TWRP and ADB to side load the Rom and Gapps. And we want the average user who just barely could understand how to do it the old way to try and understand all of this? This whole process is getting out of hand. Roland can do just so much to try and keep up with the fast changing landscape and all the convoluted methods to try to install a data/media/SElinus CM11. OH, and BTW, he already created a video on how to use Tailor. There is a link to it in the how install Android 4.2, 4.3, 4.4 thread. Took me about two minutes to find it. Someone needs to step forward and standardize this process. It needs to get back to the same straight forward/relatively easy process like before. Myself, if J.C. Sullins gets his CM10.1 that now runs on a 3.xx kernel fixed so camera and BT work and battery drain back down under 10mA, that is what I will be using. If not, it will be his BT snapshot or vpn snapshot roms for me. They are fast, stable, battery drain is around 3 to 4mA AND they are easy to install or update. And I almost forgot, J.C.'s 3.xx kernel Rom does not require any custom recoveries with SElinux support. My hat is off to you Mr. Sullins!!!! :grin:


----------



## nevertells

Mpgrimm2 said:


> I'm getting antsy to try one of these data/media builds and I may have to give Milaq's CM11 data media build a go next weekend when I have more time.
> 
> Small update on JC's 1/5/14 CM10.1 with 3.x kernel build, my minor charge glitch hasn't resurfaced on the HP Charger, but on a related note I do not think that the same previous "charging" features are present in the build.
> I say this because I recently purchased an Anker 5 Port/5A charger (see my review for details and spreadsheet here) which on the prior VPN build would "Fast charge" (AC Charge) on all the ports except the Samsung Tab port (not sure yet why it's different). On this latest 3.x Kern build, it won't charge on anything but the one "Android" port (AC Charge) which indicates to me that "Fast Charge" isn't enabled within the 3.x kernel as it was on the 2.x kernel in prior builds...yet. (Still charges normally on the HP barrel charger).


And then there is the HP TouchPad that may or may not charge at anything more than 500mA on 2 + amp chargers designed for other Android devices.


----------



## nevertells

garux said:


> I've also installed JCS's CM10.1-3KERN. Went from Evovlv 4.3.1 to CM10.1, with the help of Nevertells, without any problems. It seems to me to be much faster than the previous kernel. Now all I need is Bluetooh & Camera working and I'll be set.
> 
> Thanks to JCS for all your efforts.


If he does not get BT and camera working, revert to his BT snapshot or VPN snapshot like I mention above.


----------



## garux

nevertells said:


> If he does not get BT and camera working, revert to his BT snapshot or VPN snapshot like I mention above.


Any chance if you know the VPN snpshot includes BT?


----------



## nevertells

garux said:


> Any chance if you know the VPN snpshot includes BT?


Yup!


----------



## garux

nevertells said:


> Yup!


Thanks. I'll wait a bit to see if JCS adds bluetooth & camera to the 3kern. I really like it.

Thanks again for getting back to me.


----------



## muerte33

Android Bug 10148349

I am running the VPN version of JCsullins 10.1 from late December because I must have bluetooth.

This is version 10.1-20131210-SNAPSHOT-VPN-tenderloin.

Today Bluebox Security Scanner updated and ran and identified:

Vulnerable to bug 10148349

Is this just F.U.D. or should I/we be concerned?


----------



## RolandDeschain79

muerte33 said:


> Android Bug 10148349
> 
> I am running the VPN version of JCsullins 10.1 from late December because I must have bluetooth.
> 
> This is version 10.1-20131210-SNAPSHOT-VPN-tenderloin.
> 
> Today Bluebox Security Scanner updated and ran and identified:
> 
> Vulnerable to bug 10148349
> 
> Is this just F.U.D. or should I/we be concerned?


Thank you for bring this to our attention. I have just tested Shumash's Schizoid 10.1 and it also suffers from the 10148349 Vulnerablility bug.









It looks like this is a newer bug the the Blue box security app searches for. I just checked my video for iMarck90's CM10 build and that bug was not scanned for when I made the video. Fast forward to 0:48 to see the scan. I wonder if all the current builds have this vulnerability and I sure hope we can get it patched.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Hello HP Touchpad Users great news! A new build of JCSullins CM10.1 with kernel 3.0 is available for testing! Big thanks to Jcsullins for continuing these builds :grin: Bluetooth is working just fine on my Logitech keyboard :grin:

 cm-10.1-20140125-EXPERIMENTAL-3KERN_TEST-tenderloin.zip


----------



## garux

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Hello HP Touchpad Users great news! A new build of JCSullins CM10.1 with kernel 3.4 is available for testing! Big thanks to Jcsullins for continuing these builds :grin:
> 
> cm-10.1-20140125-EXPERIMENTAL-3KERN_TEST-tenderloin.zip


Bluetooth is working with this rom, don't know about VPN. Real nice to see BT working again. Thank you so much JCS.

Thanks for the info Roland.


----------



## nevertells

garux said:


> Bluetooth is working with this rom, don't know about VPN. Real nice to see BT working again. Thank you so much JCS.
> 
> Thanks for the info Roland.


What about the camera?


----------



## nevertells

Interesting facts I found when checking out J.C.'s latest build. His Bluetooth snapshot build from November was downloaded over 13000 times. His Bluetooth snapshot build from December downloaded over 7700 times and his VPN snapshot build over 5500 times. All that download activity of just J.C.'s builds and very little activity here about it tells me that virtually no one is having any problems with them which I can attest to myself. His January KERN3 has been downloaded over 1850 times and same thing, all is quiet here. His second KERN3 build was posted at 9:30 this morning and has already been downloaded over 260 times.

And what is interesting about that, the first post I saw about it was over in XDA at 3:30 this afternoon and not until 5:30 here in Rootzwiki. We sure do have a lot of lurkers here that don't have much to say.


----------



## nevertells

*The future of Android, Google style! *

Found this link over in XDA posted by airtower. A very interesting read. Makes you wonder about the future of CyanogenMod on all Android devices.

http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2013/10/googles-iron-grip-on-android-controlling-open-source-by-any-means-necessary/


----------



## johnleo

frostythesnowman said:


> Simply flashing a CM11 4.4 ROM (clean or dirty flash) means you will end up with a completely messed up storage sd card partition layout and actually a system which isn't really usable in the long run, forget it. However, with patience there is a way around this though, as Milaq rightly states in his original post and that is to re-partition the drive (sd card) so the maximum amount is given over to data as opposed to media storage, this means that when the 4.4 rom is flashed it sees the whole of the sd card and treats it as a single drive which is the way its all going using new datamedia builds. This however is not straightforward and takes some thinking about, but it can be done and is well worth it in the long run. I sugget that RolandDeschain79 really needs to update this and other posts as it is extremely misleading to let people think they can simply flash 4.4 - CM11 following his guides - as you really should not, especially as the newer kernels are being used. The video tutorials created by RolandDeschain79 are absolutely magnificent and have helped me a lot but I would like to suggest that a whole new video is created (the existing one is good but could be improved) to fully explain re-partitioning with 'Tailor' (this is the only way to do it forget all other ways using Apes flashable fixes and the like as they do not work properly). Sideload the ROM and Gapps using ADB from recovery using the feature in CWM 6.0.4.6, is really the only proper way to install CM11 KitKat on the Touchpad and make use of its storage capability in one simple easy to navigate installation. I will help others where I can as I just spent the whole of yesterday figuring this all out and now have a 32GB Touchpad that runs Milaq's CM11 the way it should be, its fantastic and well worth the effort.


Thanks, following your instructions, I re-partitioned using Tailor in WebOS and did a clean installation with cwm 6.0.4.6. And now everything works perfect except with one instance of auto shutdown because of low battery, which was not the case. And after that, it simply runs smooth. Now one function that I desperately would like to have is a working BT so that I can do some simple programming on my touchpad.

Sent from my TouchPad using Tapatalk


----------



## peterj

I am new to ROMs on Touchpad and I am learning a great deal from the FAQs. I have had problems like no gapps and I was able to ascertain how to locate the correct gapps to use. I have found the method to install and deinstall. I have t say I am stumped on thie one though. My system is coming up with what looks like a cell phone interface and I cannot get it back to an earlier working version android. Is there a process to WIPE, like really WIPE this thing clean? And start over?


----------



## iMarck90

New build with kernel 3.x from jcsullins *http://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/cmtouchpad/testing/cm-10.1-20140125-EXPERIMENTAL-3KERN_TEST-tenderloin.zip*

This is the changelog



> <jcsullins> yasin: bluetooth, vpn, fix USB connect failure, multi-charger detection, a6 read/write retry (avoid spontaneous batt=0% when it's not), a6 reflash support, sesnors fixes, sleep power drain improvement, fix recents not working until first sleep


*Camera still not working.*

Tested with ACMEInstaller4


----------



## muerte33

OK, now that Bluetooth is fixed, I am ready to jump into the new experimental-3kern_test from jcsullins.

I don't really need the camera, but Bluetooth support was a deal killer until now!

Rebooted and now running 4.2.2 Kernel [email protected] #1 Sat Jan 25 10:54:27 CST 2014

Thanks everyone (I hope)!


----------



## vqstaphbeard

How's the battery drain?


----------



## muerte33

Looks like the AnTuTu (4.1.7) benchmark fell off a little from 11970 (old kernel) to 10252 (new kernel) using processor settings 384/1512/ondemand.

Bluetooth works fine!

Thanks everyone!


----------



## RolandDeschain79

peterj said:


> I am new to ROMs on Touchpad and I am learning a great deal from the FAQs. I have had problems like no gapps and I was able to ascertain how to locate the correct gapps to use. I have found the method to install and deinstall. I have t say I am stumped on thie one though. My system is coming up with what looks like a cell phone interface and I cannot get it back to an earlier working version android. Is there a process to WIPE, like really WIPE this thing clean? And start over?


If you wish to remove Android completly and start over you will need to run iMarck90's ACMEUninstaller2.

Don't forget to checkout my full install from scratch thread here too

[ROM GUIDE] How to install Android on the HP TouchPad "The Easy Way"








iMarck90 said:


> New build with kernel 3.x from jcsullins *http://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/cmtouchpad/testing/cm-10.1-20140125-EXPERIMENTAL-3KERN_TEST-tenderloin.zip*
> 
> This is the changelog
> 
> <jcsullins> yasin: bluetooth, vpn, fix USB connect failure, multi-charger detection, a6 read/write retry (avoid spontaneous batt=0% when it's not), a6 reflash support, sesnors fixes, sleep power drain improvement, fix recents not working until first sleep
> 
> *Camera still not working.*
> 
> Tested with ACMEInstaller4


Thank you for posted the detailed information about the build, I will add it to the OP of this thread. I wonder what A6 reflash support means. Does that mean it will work when we run it or is there some sort of built in reflash option for it. I'm thrilled to see the progress Jcsullins has made with CM10.1 and 3.0 kernel :grin:



vqstaphbeard said:


> How's the battery drain?


I was getting an average of around -8 to -20 during deep sleep but I had to charge it shortly after. This is a good low to medium battery drain.


----------



## Mossy

vqstaphbeard said:


> How's the battery drain?


Been running JCS Jan 25/14-3.x build for about 24 hours
Running at 192/ 1.52 clock speed
BMW shows -6mn during sleep, steady
I did the A6 flash through WebOS, but no additional improvment
So this seems a little higher than the steady -3ma I was getting with JCS BT/VPN build. Not Bad.
In both situations I get occasional spikes to -30 as various timed apps kick in (email, etc.) but only once every 1-2 hours

The charging system seems better to me as well. I reported a few troubles with the earlier 3.x JCS build. But no troubles here. I routinely use a USB/ wall plug combo for charging the TP. It has a USB rating of up to 2amps.

The BT seems to function well, connecting remembering and reconnecting. I only use one BT device, the HP BT keyboard (using for this message).
The TP sleeps, wakes, as does the WIFI (off during sleep), very well and smoothly

Installed the Tablet UI zip (20131211) which I prefer for appearance. It installed OK and is running flawlessly so far

Flash content is a little twitchy in Dolphin browser, but when it runs its smooth and clear. No need to do the old "double tap". the flash just seems to load and start right up. I will see if I can reproduce when it works and doesn't - could just be operator error.

Just waiting for Dorregary's fix for the camera with ION memory fix. what a nice treat that would be!


----------



## vqstaphbeard

Wonderful! I flashed a few hours ago. I'll see how battery drain is for me as well as overall experience. (coming from JCS vpn build)


----------



## cyberprashant

vqstaphbeard said:


> Wonderful! I flashed a few hours ago. I'll see how battery drain is for me as well as overall experience. (coming from JCS vpn build)


New 3.4 jcsullins 10.1 experience:

-camera doesn't work

-the app switching android button doesn't work for me (dirty flashed tho)

-overall seems good maybe a tad bit snappier.


----------



## Mpgrimm2

sgtguthrie said:


> I have insurance...lol! Thunderbolt has a 100 dollar deductible, so by the time I find a case I like that fits the extended battery, I could drop that much in the process  I may as well save it for the deductible...
> 
> sent via rooted THUNDERBOLT with Tapatalk


Thanks for the change log reference iMarck90!
This is probably why we don't see a lot of comments about Jc's builds because he already knows about most of the issues. I am glad to see BT and the charging options for this non /data/media build which will hopefully allow me to use my non HP chargers again.

PS: 
- For those wondering about or itching for info on latest /data/media builds, RolandDeschain79 is preparing a to start a new thread for more advanced users that should help to evaluate your options and clear up some questions. Just sit tight, it's coming.

- I haven't tried it yet on my TP but this fix for flash support with dolphin at xda seems to work on my 4.4 Nexus-5...
[Guide][Flash]How to play flash video on Android 4.4 Kitkat
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2548001

- And if you hate gMaps 7.x like I do:
[APP]install Google Maps 6 and 7 and use them together[Root/NoRoot][14.01.2014]
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2566159
And feel free to slam gMaps by review in the PlayStore, its the only way we might be able to get some of these features back.


----------



## nevertells

Mpgrimm2 said:


> - And if you hate gMaps 7.x like I do:
> [APP]install Google Maps 6 and 7 and use them together[Root/NoRoot][14.01.2014]
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2566159
> And feel free to slam gMaps by review in the PlayStore, its the only way we might be able to get some of these features back.


Did you see my "The future of Android" post. I wouldn't get your hopes up of changing Google's intentions to lock down Android.


----------



## nevertells

Update on using the latest KERN3 CM10.1. Battery drain is consistently -6mA. That is more than acceptable. I believe I have found a small bug with the Bluetooth. I need someone else to test this. Bluetooth turns on just fine and pairs with my Samsung GS3. I can transfer a file from the TP to the GS3 just fine, but transferring a file from the GS3 to the TP fails. I did not have this problem with the CM10.1 Bluetooth snapshot build dated Dec.7th. I'm going to try a couple more tests, but I need someone else to see if they get the same issue.

Update: just paired my TouchPad to my Asus TF700 and have same problem. Can transfer files from the TP to the Asus tablet, but not the other way.


----------



## Xsever

Any reported performance gains/snappiness with the new kernel? I basically want to know what the gains are by moving from the 20131009 build to latest. Thanks.


----------



## mikec23

i have been using this JC Sullins build since it was posted. It works really well, and I don't think that i can see any reason to roll back.

This build works best for me as it just works with the partitions in the same sort of structure i gad already, without going to a data media build.

I did run Acmeinstaller 5m to increase the system partition, but otherwise i just did a clean install, clearing the caches.

The speed looks great, and it runs all the apps i have tested so far.

On the Bluetooth front things are pretty good - typing this on HP BT keyboard and listening to Tunein radio app on goji BT speaker. I have found a few problems if i use the bluetooth on/off button in the top tray of the standard launcher. It freezes the bluetooth on / off if pressed more than once. If I use settings directly it seems to work. However, i don't think that this is a newly introduced problem, it is just that i can now use BT more, so have found it.

i have have a few problems running Netflix with a BT speaker. The lips are slightly out of sync with the sound (I guess as BT is buffering so it lags) but also I have had one instance of the whole app 'stuttering' - speeding up and then stopping and then speeding up again. This was fixed by a reboot and i haven't encountered it again.
i also found a similar type of problem with two other apps - candy crush for example was smoothly scrolling the movement and then suddenly it was rushing the movements and then seemed to be pausing. It never crashed and is now working normally after a reboot, but it was a bit weird.

This is a great build, so thanks to JC Sullins


----------



## Mpgrimm2

Mpgrimm2 said:


> Small update on JC's 1/5/14 CM10.1 with 3.x kernel build, my minor charge glitch hasn't resurfaced on the HP Charger, but on a related note I do not think that the same previous "charging" features are present in the build.
> I say this because I recently purchased an Anker 5 Port/5A charger (see my review for details and spreadsheet here) which on the prior VPN build would "Fast charge" (AC Charge) on all the ports except the Samsung Tab port (not sure yet why it's different). On this latest 3.x Kern build, it won't charge on anything but the one "Android" port (AC Charge) which indicates to me that "Fast Charge" isn't enabled within the 3.x kernel as it was on the 2.x kernel in prior builds...yet. (Still charges normally on the HP barrel charger).


I can confirm that Jc's CM10.1_1/25/14 3.x kernel build apparently has the "Fast charge" (AC Charge) implemented ("multi charger detection" as mentioned in the change log on IRC iMarck90 shared) and is charging fine on "apple" and android ports (all but the Samsung Tab port) like it did on the earlier VPN 2.x kernel build.

Sent from my TouchPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ncb

I'm using cm-10.1-20131121-SNAPSHOT-BLUETOOTH-tenderloin with gapps-jb-20121011-signed and everything working fine and Bluetooth work fine. I've tried to dirty flash cm-10.1-20131210-SNAPSHOT-VPN-tenderloin and gapps-jb-20130812-signed, I've also cleaned all caches after that Bluetooth will not work any more, I've tried to stop Bluetooth share app but Bluetooth cannot turn on. Somebody has any idea to fix it?


----------



## RolandDeschain79

ncb said:


> I'm using cm-10.1-20131121-SNAPSHOT-BLUETOOTH-tenderloin with gapps-jb-20121011-signed and everything working fine and Bluetooth work fine. I've tried to dirty flash cm-10.1-20131210-SNAPSHOT-VPN-tenderloin and gapps-jb-20130812-signed, I've also cleaned all caches after that Bluetooth will not work any more, I've tried to stop Bluetooth share app but Bluetooth cannot turn on. Somebody has any idea to fix it?


Why are you flashing the wrong gapps package, why are you doing a dirty flash? Try doing a clean install with the correct gapps and test it again. This is the reason we recommend making a backup before flashing test packages, especially when dirty flashing.

CM 10.1.x 4.2.2 20130812

You also might want to test the new Jcsullins BT build with the 3.0 kernel. Have fun

http://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/cmtouchpad/testing


----------



## ncb

Thanks for your answer. I've backed up before flashing so I can go back any time. I have a question: I'm using TWRP to flash, should I wipe all caches and system or factory reset before flashing cm-10.1-20131210-SNAPSHOT-VPN-tenderloin and gapps-jb-20130812-signed?


----------



## RolandDeschain79

ncb said:


> Thanks for your answer. I've backed up before flashing so I can go back any time. I have a question: I'm using TWRP to flash, should I wipe all caches and system or factory reset before flashing cm-10.1-20131210-SNAPSHOT-VPN-tenderloin and gapps-jb-20130812-signed?


I'm Happy to help :grin: That's music to my ears, once you have a backup its all safe to test to things out :grin: Yes sorry I don't have an updated recovery video with TWRP yet. I believe the TWRP version works the same way and doing the factory reset is the safest way to test the new build. Also you can do an advanced restore of your previous backups data partition. This will give you back your apps and layout but can be problematic like dirty flashing.

Try doing the clean install and if everything is working after try doing the advanced restore of the data partition to get all your apps back. Then test it out again to make sure you don't have errors. Have fun


----------



## DvP

Hi guys,

thank you Roland all videos about our touchpad! I need a small hint. I prepared my touchpad for 4.4 and change the partitions properly with tailor and updated CWM to 6.0.4.6 BUUUUT, clockworkmod does not see my SD card any more right now so I am stuck and cannot do anything any more :-( The SD card is still shown in my "old" evervolv installment which does not help me much.

Can you help me out or tell me where I can find a work-around?

Which rom would you recommend after re-partitioning? I don't care much about battery drain, camera and bluetooth but smooth operation, sound, wifi and video would be important for me. THX!!

Thank you so much and best regards from Austria,
Armin


----------



## RolandDeschain79

DvP said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> thank you Roland all videos about our touchpad! I need a small hint. I prepared my touchpad for 4.4 and change the partitions properly with tailor and updated CWM to 6.0.4.6 BUUUUT, clockworkmod does not see my SD card any more right now so I am stuck and cannot do anything any more :-( The SD card is still shown in my "old" evervolv installment which does not help me much.
> 
> Can you help me out or tell me where I can find a work-around?
> 
> Which rom would you recommend after re-partitioning? I don't care much about battery drain, camera and bluetooth but smooth operation, sound, wifi and video would be important for me. THX!!
> 
> Thank you so much and best regards from Austria,
> Armin


Hey Armin,

I'm glad to hear you're enjoying the videos and guides. Lol "a small hint" I sure wish I could give you just a small hint but a big hint will have to do. However I'm a bit confused about your setup since you just posted in another thread about installing CM10.1? I guess this is why step one in the new guide is using the ACMEUinstaller2. You should also be careful about the battery drain since letting the TouchPad run out of batteries can cause bricking. I'll let you preview the new thread (3rd Draft) but you'll still need to use your eyes to read the info about the individual builds. Seriously if I list what is and what isn't working, the least you can do is read that for yourself. I also haven't added that info to the guide yet so you'll have to read the OP and respective threads for the builds. If you spot errors or problems let me know. Thanks to Mpgrimm2 and Nevertells for helping to make this thread a reality :lol:

Have fun :grin:

How to install Android 4.4 Data Media builds

Data media Q & A:

*What is a data media build?*

Newer versions of Android change the default layout of partitions to more efficiently use the available space. You get a larger area for storing apps and mount an ext4 emulated SDcard on the Data partition. The ext4 doesn't suffer from the 4GB file size limit that the older Fat partition has. "Performance on ext4 in Android is also probably better than FAT." The next advantage for HP TouchPad users is the updated Kernels (3.0or3.4) all the new Android 4.4 build use. Data media Roms require newer data media recoveries to accommodate the new partition format and selinux support. Older versions of CWM and TWRP recovery will not work properly with data media Roms. Previously on the HP Touchpad Android and WebOS shared SDcard space in the Media partition (the space you see when transferring data via the USB cable). These builds separates the Android and WebOS space by emulating a 2nd SDcard in the data/media partition. You will need to move free space from the media partition to the data partition, using flashable zips or Tailor(the place where apps are stored). With this setup the data partition now becomes the main place where your apps and users data/files are stored. The left over space in the media partition is separate now only used by WebOS. WebOS will be left with just a small amount of free space and the majority will be given to the Android Data partition. Following these instructions will leave WebOS perfectly intact and it can be used for useful things like flashing the A6firmware.

[Fix Guide] How to Reflash the A6 Firmware

What is a data media device?(TeamWin)

*Is this really necessary, do I really need to do all this?*

In short no. If you're happy with your current setup and Android version there is no urgent need to upgrade. New or average users should stick with the current non data media builds listed in my threads below. However this is the direction that future builds will take. Experienced users should backup all their data before trying out these new builds. Please leave our talented developers some feedback in their respective threads. Reporting problems in the developer's threads and submitting alogcats can help to move development along and fix bugs.

HP TouchPad non Data Media build guide threads (Recommended for first time installers to intermediate users):

[ROM GUIDE] How to install Android on the HP TouchPad "The Easy Way"

[ROM GUIDE] How to Update/Install Android 4.2, 4.3 and 4.4 Builds on the HP TouchPad 

*Getting started:*

I would recommend starting by uninstall Android completely using the ACMEUinstaller2, watch the instructional video here: Next we will need to cleanup the current SDcard before we can change our partition sizes. You must have enough free space on the media partition in order to add that space to the data partition. You can do this by wiping all your SDcard data from WebOS or manually deleting files you have added onto your Touchpad. Due to Android apps adding data onto the media partition I would recommend cleaning off your SDcard from WebOS. This will not affect your WebOS setup, apps or Preware apps and is highly recommended. Do this by booting into WebOS, going to settings/device info/reset options/erase USB drive. The Touchpad will then reboot itself and the data will be erased.

*Note(Important):* This will delete absolutely everything on your SDcard so make sure you have your personal data files backed up on your computer. Don't forget to move your Nandroid backups onto your PC. CWM backups are located in SDcard/clockworkmod/backup/

*Making the Data Media switch before Installing CM10.2 (Milaq)/CM11:*

Now its time to set our system partition to 600MB by running the ACMEInstaller5M. Then we will need to move the majority of free space to the data partition by using either Tailor or flashable zips.

Before running the AMCEInstaller5 you need to place either just a non selinux recovery into the cminstall file or place all the files required to install Milaqs CM10.2 data media build. Milaqs CM10.2 is the most mature data media rom. I would recommend installing it here and creating a backup so you have a fully functional data/media Rom to fall back on. Android 4.4/CM11 Roms with the new Kernel are still in under development and many features are not yet fully functional.

Download either just CWM or the CM10.2 package below and install them using the ACMEInstaller5. Watch this video for full instructions on doing this procedure but only use the files provided below.

*Note: *You will not be able to restore your older nandroid backups from a data/media recovery. If you wish to go back to your previous setup you will need to run the ACMEUninstaller2 and then reinstall with a non data media build and recovery. You can then transfer you older backups over to the device and restore them.

*Note:* Data/media Nandroid backups are larger than non data/media backups.

*1)Download non selinux recovery or CM10.2 cminstall package:*

update-CWM6_tenderloin-20121215.zip

or

*2)CM10.2 data media package contents:*

DataMedia CM10.2 20140126 cminstall Milaq.zip - 258.81 MB

*Note:*Use the ACMEInstaller5M for this package.

moboot_038-tenderloin

update-cm-10.2-20140123-UNOFFICIAL-tenderloin

update-gapps-jb-lite-20130813-signed

update-recovery-clockwork-no_metadata-6.0.3.6-20130926-tenderloin

(Not a SeLinux recovery but is data/media compatible)

Note:cminstall package needed hereJ

*Making the Data Media switch and Installing CM11:*

With the basic partition layout setup and recovery installed, we can now move your free SDcard space from the Media partition to the Data partition. Here are two different methods that we can accomplish this with.

*Flashable zips:* Users Gradular and The_Ape have both created zips you can flash through recovery that can make the partition changes quick and easy. Download the desired .zips either directly to your TouchPad or to your Pc and then transfer them to the Touchpad with the USB cable. There are several flashable zips available but you must choose one that best accommodates your TP model 16 or 32GB and needs. It's recommended to use the largest possible zips for your TouchPad model(16 or 32GB). For example a 32GB TouchPad will use the 24576 zip and 16GB HP Touchpads would use the 12288 zip. Flashing these zips will leave about 2.5GB of space on the Media partition for WebOS and move the majority of space to the Data partition for Android. If you use WebOS often, then you might wish to leave more space on the media partition.

*Note:* Before changing your partition size you must have enough free space on the media partition in order to add that space to the data partition.

Options to Get your Data<-Media Conversion flashable zips:

*1.*  Data Partition Size Changer CWM ZIPS The_Ape

*2.* How to guide for changing your system, data, and cache partition sizes to whatever you want Gradular

*3. Tailor:* The WebOS Preware app Tailor can also be used to make the necessary changes. This method also works well but can take longer to setup and complete. Note: Make sure your HP Touchpad is fully charged before making changes with tailor. Checking the file system and resizing the partition can take some time, so be patient. If you get an error during the file system check, run it again. Do Not restart or shutdown the device until it completes. Read all about using tailor by watching my video and reading the OP in Gradular's thread below.

How to guide for changing your system, data, and cache partition sizes to whatever you want.by Gradular

*Recommend Data Media setup with Tailor: *

Before Data Media setup 
system = 600mb
cache = 200mb
media (16GB TouchPads) = 11.5 GB

media (32GB TouchPads) = 28 GB 
data = 1.5gb

After Data Media setup 
system = 600mb
cache = 200mb
media = 400mb-3GB ** (depends on method for /data/media conversion)
data = (16GB TouchPads) = 11.5 GB

data = (32GB TouchPads) = 28 GB

*How to Install Android 4.4 or CM11 SeLinux /data/media Builds (OVERVIEW): *

Android 4.4 data media builds can't be installed with the ACMEInstaller and must be installed with a selinux recovery. You will need to install one of the selinux recovery's, from a non selinux recovery.

Consult the Android 4.4 guide below and visit the corresponding thread. Download your selected Android 4.4 Rom, gapps package and selinux recovery. Transfer these files over to the Touchpad with the USB cable. First flash the selinux recovery, then reboot the device and go into the selinux recovery and flash your Android 4.4 Rom and gapps packages. If you chose to install CM10.2 do a clean install by wiping the system data and cache partitions. If you're installing a CM11 Rom then you can also attempt a dirty flash to preserve your current setup.

Note: This new layout may show two SDcards when accessing the tablet from the PC, one for Android and one for WebOS. (ie sdcard0 = emulated android sdcard, and sdcard1 = webos /media/sdcard )


----------



## DvP

Hi Roland,

thx for your swift response. I would not know where I posted something about 10.1 recently. Like I said I am on CWM 6.0.4.6 and I am running a very early Evervolv (11.06 // 4.3.1). I partitioned the SD card already using tailor but now CWM cannot access my SD card so I cannot install any zip any more even if I see the storage normally when android is booted up. I do have overlooked the step to flash selinux recovery after the re-partitioning :-( This is why I am stuck and I hoped that you know a way out. Or do I have to start over again.

Thx,
Armin


----------



## RolandDeschain79

DvP said:


> Hi Roland,
> 
> thx for your swift response. I would not know where I posted something about 10.1 recently. Like I said I am on CWM 6.0.4.6 and I am running a very early Evervolv (11.06 // 4.3.1). I partitioned the SD card already using tailor but now CWM cannot access my SD card so I cannot install any zip any more even if I see the storage normally when android is booted up. I do have overlooked the step to flash selinux recovery after the re-partitioning :-( This is why I am stuck and I hoped that you know a way out. Or do I have to start over again.
> 
> Thx,
> Armin


Hey, Oh oops right that wasn't you sorry. Too many messages from here to YouTube, gets very confusing 

Um Yes I heard you're having a problem the first time you mentioned it. It helps when you read what people post. I already told you to run the ACMEUninstaller2, No?


----------



## Mpgrimm2

FYI. Flintman updated his 4.3.1 non data media Aosp build...

[ROM] Evervolv | 3.3.0p1 [AOSP 4.3.1] W/UMS support and working BT
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=49824766


> Just posted a new test build for 4.3.1. This is a non data/media build. Bt is searching but i don't have any devices ATM to test so i'm relying on all of you to let me know how it works. Nothing really changed on the BT end just cleaned up and also added in a patch to allow BT tethering. Unsure if it works as i don't have any devices ATM. Also I was able to duplicate the reboot issue and believe i have it solved as i have been running most of the data with some hard use on this device with no reboots. Let me know. A dirty flash if you are reboots the old BT test build should work just fine but clean install for everyone else.
> 
> Let me know
> Flintman


Sent from my "Up All Night Sleep All Day" Nexus 5!


----------



## johnleo

Is it possible to flash a non data/media build to a data/media partition? I have already re-partitioned my sdcard and installed CM11 nightly build from maliq. It works perfect except for the absence of BT, which I need to do some simple programming with my BT keyboard at the moment. So I decided to roll back to JC Sullins CM10.1 testing build. And it failed to flash the rom in CWM. I reckon that I must restore to my previous partition to flash the non data/media rom, right?


----------



## Mpgrimm2

Update: 
USB OTG doesn't work quite right for me on Jc's Cm10.1 1/25 3.x build. Causes an instant reboot when plugging in the OTG/ID pin cable. Can't recall if I checked on the earlier 3.x build but will revert to my backup and check. 
I don't recall the prior Vpn 2.x kernel build exhibiting this behavior (I usually leave the usb reciever in the port).
Edit: 
Scenario 1 - Usb Mouse receiver plugged into Fullsize port on my Touchpad (power and data connected). Then plug in the otg cable/i.d. pin shorting plug into oem microUSB port (activates OTG) and TP reboots.
Scenario 2 - Plug in the otg cable/i.d. pin shorting plug into oem microUSB port (activates OTG). Then plug in Usb Mouse receiver into Fullsize port on my Touchpad (power and data connected) and OTG works without a reboot.

I think this is the last kmsg or log if it helps (and he sees it?)https://www.dropbox.com/s/s7qkn1pd51tdrkh/last_klog



Mpgrimm2 said:


> I can confirm that Jc's CM10.1_1/25/14 3.x kernel build apparently has the "Fast charge" (AC Charge) implemented ("multi charger detection" as mentioned in the change log on IRC iMarck90 shared) and is charging fine on "apple" and android ports (all but the Samsung Tab port) like it did on the earlier VPN 2.x kernel build.Sent from my TouchPad using Tapatalk


Sent from my TouchPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DvP

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Um Yes I heard you're having a problem the first time you mentioned it. It helps when you read what people post. I already told you to run the ACMEUninstaller2, No?


Hi Roland,

sorry, I thought that your recommondation was based on the assumption that I am on 10.1 and I hoped that there would be an easier way to get pass this issue. May I ask one last question to you or all the other "Pros" on the Touchpad:

Can I use ACMEUninstaller2 OR Touchpad WebOS Doctor to start 100% from scratch again or do I is only ACMEUninstaller2 the right way.

THX so much for your help!


----------



## Mpgrimm2

Fyi, never run Webos Dr without running AcmeUninstaller2 first (if you can help it). Bad things tend to happen and you can end up in the TpDebrick thread.
Just run ACMEuninstaller2 and start over and you should be in good shape.

Sent from my TouchPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Mpgrimm2 said:


> Fyi, never run Webos Dr without running AcmeUninstaller2 first (if you can help it). Bad things tend to happen and you can end up in the TpDebrick thread. Just run ACMEuninstaller2 and start over and you should be in good shape. Sent from my TouchPad using Tapatalk


+1



DvP said:


> Hi Roland,
> 
> sorry, I thought that your recommondation was based on the assumption that I am on 10.1 and I hoped that there would be an easier way to get pass this issue. May I ask one last question to you or all the other "Pros" on the Touchpad:
> 
> Can I use ACMEUninstaller2 OR Touchpad WebOS Doctor to start 100% from scratch again or do I is only ACMEUninstaller2 the right way.
> 
> THX so much for your help!


Hi, if you have a backup made using the ACMEUninstaller2 is an easy way to fix things. You can just reinstall with any version of Android and restore your backup.

Just like Mpgrimm2 stated, never run the WebOS doctor without uninstalling Android first. It a popular misconception that running the Doctor has some kind of benefit when installing Android. You only use the WebOS doctor if you want to upgrade WebOS or if WebOS no longer boots. There is 0% benefit to running this when installing Android and many people have ended up with bricked Touchpads from doing this. If you want to safely install Android 4.4, then follow the guide I posted a page back. have fun


----------



## RolandDeschain79

johnleo said:


> Is it possible to flash a non data/media build to a data/media partition? I have already re-partitioned my sdcard and installed CM11 nightly build from maliq. It works perfect except for the absence of BT, which I need to do some simple programming with my BT keyboard at the moment. So I decided to roll back to JC Sullins CM10.1 testing build. And it failed to flash the rom in CWM. I reckon that I must restore to my previous partition to flash the non data/media rom, right?


No that's not going to work. If you want to get back to the previous build run the ACMEUninstaller2, then resinstall with any non data media version and just restore your backup.

Note: You can also get Milaqs CM10.2 data/media build, that has working Bluetooth.


----------



## johnleo

RolandDeschain79 said:


> No that's not going to work. If you want to get back to the previous build run the ACMEUninstaller2, then resinstall with any non data media version and just restore your backup.
> 
> Note: You can also get Milaqs CM10.2 data/media build, that has working Bluetooth.


Thanks, Roland. I tried to flash Milaq's 10.2 in CWM 6.0.4.6 and got this error message:

Installing update...

assert failed: getprop("ro.product.device")=="tenderloin" || getprop("ro.build.product")=="tenderloin"

E:Error in /data/media/0/Download/cm-10.2-20140128-UNOFFICIAL-tenderloin.zip

(Status 7)

Installation aborted.

I also got the same message when trying to install a non-data/media build. I checked the build.prop file, and everything is intact. Any suggestion on that please.


----------



## Mpgrimm2

@Johnleo, 
- Are you using the correct recovery for your Rom and partition setup? 
(ie Jc's Regular CWM 20121215, data media compatible Cwm v6.0.3.6, or SeLinux CWM?) 
According to Milaq's thread it sounds like you should be on CWM v6.0.3.6 as RolandDeschain79 indicated.
- Which of Milaq's CM10.2 builds? Is that a Data/media or regular build? 
- Did you see RolandDeschain79's post?
http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/top...-the-HP-TouchPad-Edited-01/24/14#entry1616129

PS: Where are all these other different cwm versions coming from? Anyone care to point me to the links/info?

- Jc's Cwm v6.0.1.9 20121215 (non data media). Got it.
Used with Cm7/9/10.0/10.1 standard /sdcard partition layout.

- Milaq's CWM v6.0.3.6 ( data media compatible ). Got it.
Note: from Milaq's CM10.2 data/media thread .

- Cwm SeLinux vX.x.x.x ( for 4.4.x data media builds? ). Need to track down.

- Cwm v6.0.4.6 ? No info on this one?
Edit: From  Milaq's CM11/4.4KK data media build thread. This may be an SeLinux version. Not sure about the differences exactly.

Sent from my "Up All Night Sleep All Day" Nexus 5!


----------



## nevertells

Mpgrimm2 said:


> @Johnleo,
> - Are you using the correct recovery for your Rom and partition setup?
> (ie Jc's Regular CWM 20121215, data media compatible Cwm v6.0.3.6, or SeLinux CWM?)
> According to Milaq's thread it sounds like you should be on CWM v6.0.3.6 as RolandDeschain79 indicated.
> - Which of Milaq's CM10.2 builds? Is that a Data/media or regular build?
> - Did you see RolandDeschain79's post?
> -How-to-Update/Install-Android-4.2,-4.3-and-4.4-Builds-on-the-HP-TouchPad-Edited-01/24/14#entry1616129]http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/40107-[ROM-GUIDE]-How-to-Update/Install-Android-4.2,-4.3-and-4.4-Builds-on-the-HP-TouchPad-Edited-01/24/14#entry1616129
> 
> PS: Where are all these other different cwm versions coming from? Anyone care to point me to the links/info?
> 
> - Jc's Cwm v6.0.1.9 20121215 (non data media). Got it.
> Used with Cm7/9/10.0/10.1 standard /sdcard partition layout.
> 
> - Milaq's CWM v6.0.3.6 ( data media compatible ). Got it.
> Note: from Milaq's CM10.2 data/media thread .
> 
> - Cwm SeLinux vX.x.x.x ( for 4.4.x data media builds? ). Need to track down.
> 
> - Cwm v6.0.4.6 ? No info on this one?
> Edit: From  Milaq's CM11/4.4KK data media build thread. This may be an SeLinux version. Not sure about the differences exactly.
> 
> Sent from my "Up All Night Sleep All Day" Nexus 5!


You forgot Flintman's data/media/Selinux version of TWRP.


----------



## Mpgrimm2

nevertells said:


> You forgot Flintman's data/media/Selinux version of TWRP.


Trying to find the link for that one too.

Sent from my "Up All Night Sleep All Day" Nexus 5!


----------



## Xsever

Which gapps is everyone using with JC's latest build with the 3.0 kernel?


----------



## Mpgrimm2

Xsever said:


> Which gapps is everyone using with JC's latest build with the 3.0 kernel?


In the OP under "Gapps downloads" click the spoiler button and you will see that the 20130812 is the Cm10.1/android 4.2.2 version to use. That's the one I have loaded.

Sent from my "Up All Night Sleep All Day" Nexus 5!


----------



## nevertells

Mpgrimm2 said:


> Trying to find the link for that one too.
> 
> Sent from my "Up All Night Sleep All Day" Nexus 5!


Ask and you shall receive: http://evervolv.com/get/FLINTMAN-update-TWRP-touch-data_media-SELINUX-ALPHA.zip


----------



## Mpgrimm2

nevertells said:


> Ask and you shall receive: http://evervolv.com/get/FLINTMAN-update-TWRP-touch-data_media-SELINUX-ALPHA.zip


Do you know the thread where it is posted or discussed as a reference? I'm still digging for it. Getting a fairly solid 3.x kernel seems to be moving things along at a brisk pace lately.

Sent from my "Up All Night Sleep All Day" Nexus 5!


----------



## nevertells

Mpgrimm2 said:


> Do you know the thread where it is posted or discussed as a reference? I'm still digging for it. Getting a fairly solid 3.x kernel seems to be moving things along at a brisk pace lately.
> 
> Sent from my "Up All Night Sleep All Day" Nexus 5!


Yup, it's in the OP of this thread:http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2601360

These devs are amazing. Dorregrey even got the camera working fairly well. If J.C. can squash the recent apps and Bluetooth bugs, I don't know what's left that's not working.


----------



## nevertells

iMarck90 said:


> New build with kernel 3.x from jcsullins *http://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/cmtouchpad/testing/cm-10.1-20140125-EXPERIMENTAL-3KERN_TEST-tenderloin.zip*
> 
> This is the changelog
> 
> *Camera still not working.*
> 
> Tested with ACMEInstaller4


Have tested for a few days, I find that when Bluetooth is connected to my GS3, I can only transfer files one way, not both. I could running his Bluetooth snapshot build. Also, recent apps still does not work until after TP is put to sleep and awakened. Please pass this on to J.C.

Do you know what the A6 reflash support is all about. Is there a way to reflash the A6 firmware from Android now? Thanks


----------



## Mpgrimm2

Mpgrimm2 said:


> - Are you using the correct recovery for your Rom and partition setup?
> 
> (ie Jc's Regular CWM 20121215, data media compatible Cwm v6.0.3.6, or SeLinux CWM?)
> 
> According to Milaq's thread it sounds like you should be on CWM v6.0.3.6 as RolandDeschain79 indicated
> 
> - Did you see RolandDeschain79's post? http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/40107-%5BROM-GUIDE%5D-How-to-Update/Install-Android-4.2,-4.3-and-4.4-Builds-on-the-HP-TouchPad-Edited-01/24/14#entry1616129
> 
> PS: Where are all these other different cwm versions coming from? Anyone care to point me to the links/info?
> 
> - Jc's Cwm v6.0.1.9 20121215 (non data media). Got it.
> 
> Used with Cm7/9/10.0/10.1 standard /sdcard partition layout.
> 
> - Milaq's CWM v6.0.3.6 ( data media compatible ). Got it.
> 
> Note: from Milaq's CM10.2 data/media thread .
> 
> - Cwm SeLinux vX.x.x.x ( for 4.4.x data media builds? ). Need to track down.
> 
> - Milaq's Cwm v6.0.4.6 (SeLinux /data/media for CM11 branch)
> 
> Edit: From  Milaq's CM11/4.4KK data media build thread.
> 
> This may be an SeLinux version. Not sure about the differences exactly.


Flintman's TWRP SeLinux Alpha build..



nevertells said:


> Yup, it's in the OP of this thread:http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2601360


See woodytrain's feedback and discussion on the different recoveries starting here.Basically use the correct/matching recovery for each ROM per the ROM's op for now.

Sent from my "Up All Night Sleep All Day" Nexus 5!

- ARRGH! TAPATALK KEEPS SCREWING UP MY FORMATTING?


----------



## nevertells

Mpgrimm2 said:


> Flintman's TWRP SeLinux Alpha build..
> 
> See woodytrain's feedback and discussion on the different recoveries starting here.Basically use the correct/matching recovery for each ROM per the ROM's op for now.Sent from my "Up All Night Sleep All Day" Nexus 5!
> 
> - ARRGH! WHAT KEEPS SCREWING UP MY FORMATTING?


Yeah, I was reading the discussion. That is why I will not be messing with data/media builds until the dev's get a standardized method of installing. Each dev has his own recovery for his ROM. Way too confusing and leaves too much chance for errors and problems for the users trying to navigate the whole mess. I just don't see that much of a WOW factor in Android 4.4 to make it worth the hassle when J.C.'s CM10.1 KERN3 works so well. Android 4.4 with a 3.xx kernel is for the bleeding edge types who get bored if they don't have a nightly to flash every day. Unfortunately the noobs get sucked into the mix and get into trouble.


----------



## len207

Just a quick comment on jc's latest 2014-25-1 build... I was running the first 3.x kernel ROM from JC and upgraded. When I tried to update an app -ES File Manager- it would not update. Gave me an out of space error but three other apps updated without issue. Uninstalled ES File Mgr and tried to install latest same error, then tried to restore backup with TB and that failed too with same lack of space error? Finally went back to nandroid of earlier version of jc's 3.x kernel and the app updated without issue. Not sure if this is a ROM/kernel issue or just with my TP but thought I would throw it out there. The 3.x kernel does feel snappier overall - another welcome rcontribution from JC!


----------



## Xsever

len207 said:


> Just a quick comment on jc's latest 2014-25-1 build... I was running the first 3.x kernel ROM from JC and upgraded. When I tried to update an app -ES File Manager- it would not update. Gave me an out of space error but three other apps updated without issue. Uninstalled ES File Mgr and tried to install latest same error, then tried to restore backup with TB and that failed too with same lack of space error? Finally went back to nandroid of earlier version of jc's 3.x kernel and the app updated without issue. Not sure if this is a ROM/kernel issue or just with my TP but thought I would throw it out there. The 3.x kernel does feel snappier overall - another welcome rcontribution from JC!


I get the same problem even with the old kernel and JC's 20131019 ROM. That is also after enlarging the system partition to 600MB.

I usually try an update later on and it ends up working.


----------



## mikec23

I've just encountered another problem with jc's latest build.

The date/time of the touchpad was suddenly back in 1970. I've no idea how this happened. It also seemed to have switched off updating time from network.

This was all fixable when connected to the internet, but did give me a bit of a fright.

So far I can't area pattern to how it happened, but there is a bug out there somewhere....


----------



## Mpgrimm2

Another OTG update: Restored my backup of the Cm10.1 3.x kernel 20140105 test build and have the same reboot issue as listed below for the 1/25/14 release. I will report back on the the earlier BT build when I get the chance to restore that backup.



Mpgrimm2 said:


> Update:
> 
> USB OTG doesn't work quite right for me on Jc's Cm10.1 1/25 3.x build. Causes an instant reboot when plugging in the OTG/ID pin cable. Can't recall if I checked on the earlier 3.x build but will revert to my backup and check. I don't recall the prior Vpn 2.x kernel build exhibiting this behavior (I usually leave the usb reciever in the port).
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Scenario 1 - Usb Mouse receiver plugged into Fullsize port on my Touchpad (power and data connected). Then plug in the otg cable/i.d. pin shorting plug into oem microUSB port (activates OTG) and TP reboots.
> 
> Scenario 2 - Plug in the otg cable/i.d. pin shorting plug into oem microUSB port (activates OTG). Then plug in Usb Mouse receiver into Fullsize port on my Touchpad (power and data connected) and OTG works without a reboot.
> 
> I think this is the last kmsg or log if it helps (and JcSullins sees it?)
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/s7qkn1pd51tdrkh/last_klog





Mpgrimm2 said:


> I can confirm that Jc's CM10.1_1/25/14 3.x kernel build apparently has the "Fast charge" (AC Charge) implemented ("multi charger detection" as mentioned in the change log on IRC iMarck90 shared) and is charging fine on my Anker 5port 5amp charger's "apple" and android ports (all but the Samsung Tab port) like it did on the earlier VPN 2.x kernel build.


----------



## mrputtputt

I can't seem to run the nightly updates for aosp/evervolv. i was still on the original nighly update i used to install - update-ev_tenderloin-nightly-2013.11.10.zip. i had moboot 038, cwm6 (6.0.1.9) and update-gapps-jb4.3-20130813-signed. i used acmeinstaller5e

so i tried to run the nightly update last night. i did a clean install per Roland's video - 




I think one mistake i did was forgot to clear delvik cache. suddenly a lot of directories disappeared (the lostdir folder got huge but no biggie, those are files from my nas anyway). i took a backup but oddly that was one of the directories that disappeared.

i just ran uninstall2 once i got home and did a reinstall, and tried again. i was surprised the evervolv updater was downloading the gapps for kitkat also, it didn't dawn to me that kk = kitkat and jb = jellybean in the file names.

upon trying again i was getting the android keyboard error and the message "unfortunately setup wizard has stopped". each time i was doing a clean install *and* clearing delvik cache. and i'm installing using CWM.

these are the steps i tried (all starting with complete wipe and delvik cache wipe each time)

first try:

1. install via cwm ev_tenderloin-nightly-2014.01.31.zip

2. install gapps-jb43-20131102-core.zip

result... was getting the android key board errors and the setup has failed errors.

2nd try:

1. install via cwm ev_tenderloin-nightly-2014.01.31.zip

2. install gapps-jb43-20130813-full.zip (same as my original install with ev_tenderloin-nightly-2013.11.10.zip)

result... i don't recall seeing errors but the starting screen looks very off. dpi was not the same as original install. even after fixing it, it all looked kinda weird (colors were off).

3rd try:

1. install via cwm ev_tenderloin-nightly-2014.01.31.zip

2. install gapps-jb43-20130813-full.zip (same as my original install with ev_tenderloin-nightly-2013.11.10.zip)

3. install gapps-jb43-20131102-core.zip (treating it like a nighly update? just for kicks and experiement)

result... was getting the android key board errors and the setup has failed errors. i didn't bother clicking OK or accept or soemthing like that all the way thru to see the desktop.

i did backup this time and each clean install, at least my backup didn't disappear.

Anysteps i'm missing or doing wrong? it seemed much easier with goo manager back when i was on cm9 and twrp. i don't mind the manual stuff but i must be doing something wrong somewhere. else the nightlies i'm using are actually for KK instead?

p.s. is there a way to rename my backup files to include at least what rom i'm using? i see in Roland's video he has different naming conventions for different roms.


----------



## PizzaG

I wouldnt suggest anybody use evervolv!! was originally on 4.2.2 experimental bluetooth fix. ran the flashable zip to resize partition, and flashable zip to update moboot to 38. I then did factory reset and updated to evervolv 4.3.1, dated 1-29-14 because it had everything working. It wasnt bad but was missing the option to hold back to kill a process and had no overclocking ability. I then went into their irc chat to maybe suggest that as a feature. While idling in there for 2 days nobody said a single word. So then tonight I get a notification that there is an update to my rom from within evervolv's own updater. Cool, dated 1-31-14. I did a dirty flash on what i assumed to be an update to my evervolv 4.3.1 rom which i didnt think would be a big deal. When i booted into it i got a popup saying something about needing opengl2.0. got past that and was in the rom. Where are my installed apps was my next thouht. They were gone. rebooted and again got the opengl2.0 nag which i couldnt recover from. So the rom was useless at that point. Booted recovery TWRP 2.6.3.0 i think it is. WTF was my next thought as my whole sd-card seemed to be missing most all my stuff. So come to find out that the evervolv updater duped me into updating to 4.4 without my knowledge which in turn does something in the way it handles sd-card mounting. Now correct me if I'm out of line here but if you can modify android to the extent they do, you can surely Make it so if a guy is on your 4.3.1 rom, he gets update notices only for his 4.3.1 rom. I proceeded to again waste my time going to their irc channel and voicing my frustration to again, dead silence. The lack of basic updating 101 procedure was maddening to me and i told them all what I thought of their software, lack of support and that nothing they made would ever touch my HP Touchpad again and left. So as a warning to all you fine folks, proceed with their roms with caution, unless you enjoy redoing your roms every couple days.


----------



## nevertells

I hear the sound of crickets.....................................


----------



## PizzaG

lol, run their 4.3.1 1-29-14 or lower and update. Guaranteed you'll be singing a different tune


----------



## Mpgrimm2

For those that want to rename their Twrp/Cwm backup files so that the md5 still passes and you are still able to use/restore that backup, I strongly recommend you try ...

Nandroid Manager (PlayStore)

If you type in a filename that is the wrong format (ie special charactersand spaces) it will prevent the filename from being changed.

@puttputt,
Check post 1088. 
There are currently different partition setups (regular vs data/media), multiple different Recovery's for each build and each partition as well as different Gapps packages depending on the ROM and its base. 
Data/media builds also setup the sdcard differently as @pizza found out.

Its a lot to get straight at the moment and its hard to tell from your posts exactly what your setup is or what you are trying to accomplish. RolandDeschain has a few install packs with correct files for a successful install. If you are trying for a data/media install and are not very experienced, you may be in for a rough ride as there are not a lot of clear/concise instructions (hence the crickets you hear). If so RolandDeschain is preparing a new thread for the data/media builds that will hopefully be posted soon.

Sent from my "Up All Night Sleep All Day" Nexus 5!


----------



## Mpgrimm2

Question:

Just happened to have a look at Jc's Goo.im folder and noticed the following under the "recovery" folder:

update-cwm_tenderloin-1012.zip (posted 1-17-2014)

Did I miss a post/info or is this just goo.im catching up with their server migration on old files?

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*SITE QUESTION:*

Anyone having formatting issues with posts on Internet Explorer and tapatalk?

Anyone have their started "Topics" no longer linked to their profile? (some of mine are missing).

See my support request here.


----------



## Mpgrimm2

*Time to summarize my USB OTG reboot testing:*

USB OTG doesn't work quite right for me (yet) on Jc's Cm10.1 3.x kernel builds (yet) and causes an instant reboot when plugging in the OTG/ID pin cable. (I usually leave the usb receiver in the port).

Scenario 1 - Usb Mouse receiver plugged into Full size port on my Touchpad (power and data connected). Then plug in the otg cable/i.d. pin shorting plug into oem microUSB port (activates OTG) and TP reboots.

Scenario 2 - Plug in the otg cable/i.d. pin shorting plug into oem microUSB port (activates OTG). Then plug in Usb Mouse receiver into Fullsize port on my Touchpad (power and data connected) and OTG works without a reboot.

** Scenario 1 reboots occur on:

- cm-10.1-20140125-EXPERIMENTAL-3KERN_TEST
- cm-10.1-20140105-EXPERIMENTAL-3KERN_TEST

** No reboot issues on prior snapshot/VPN 2.x kernel builds:
- cm-10.1-20131210-SNAPSHOT-VPN
- cm-10.1-20131121-SNAPSHOT-BLUETOOTH

I think this is the last kmsg or log from the 1/25/14 3.x kernel test if it helps (and JcSullins sees it?)
https://www.dropbox.com/s/s7qkn1pd51tdrkh/last_klog



Mpgrimm2 said:


> I can confirm that Jc's CM10.1_1/25/14 3.x kernel build apparently has the "Fast charge" (AC Charge) implemented ("multi charger detection" as mentioned in the change log on IRC iMarck90 shared) and is charging fine on my Anker 5port 5amp charger's "apple" and android ports (all but the Samsung Tab port) like it did on the earlier VPN 2.x kernel build.


----------



## nevertells

Mpgrimm2 said:


> Question:
> 
> Just happened to have a look at Jc's Goo.im folder and noticed the following under the "recovery" folder:
> 
> update-cwm_tenderloin-1012.zip (posted 1-17-2014)
> 
> Did I miss a post/info or is this just goo.im catching up with their server migration on old files?
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


I suspect that happened when the Goo folks rebuilt the files on their new server in Las Vegas. 1012 is the old CWM5 that if used caused file corruption in the /system partition. One way to make sure, flash it and see what gets installed. Any volunteers? :goodcry:


----------



## nevertells

PizzaG said:


> lol, run their 4.3.1 1-29-14 or lower and update. Guaranteed you'll be singing a different tune


The reason you are hearing crickets my friend is your comment is falling on deaf ears. Your approach to report a small issue is to blast Evervolv in general, "I wouldnt suggest anybody use evervolv!!"

And you don't even do it in his thread so if it can be fixed he'll see it and take care of it. Flintman is pretty good about stuff like that. It's an entry in the build.prop I believe that the updater looks at and thinks there is an update for that build. I had a CM10 build that was constantly trying to upgrade to a CM9 build. Very minor detail and you should have handled it a little better. Maybe you should have paid better attention to what the updater said it wanted to install. You know what they say about people who "assume" and that is exactly what you did.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

mrputtputt said:


> I can't seem to run the nightly updates for aosp/evervolv. i was still on the original nighly update i used to install - update-ev_tenderloin-nightly-2013.11.10.zip. i had moboot 038, cwm6 (6.0.1.9) and update-gapps-jb4.3-20130813-signed. i used acmeinstaller5e
> 
> so i tried to run the nightly update last night. i did a clean install per Roland's video -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think one mistake i did was forgot to clear delvik cache. suddenly a lot of directories disappeared (the lostdir folder got huge but no biggie, those are files from my nas anyway). i took a backup but oddly that was one of the directories that disappeared.
> 
> i just ran uninstall2 once i got home and did a reinstall, and tried again. i was surprised the evervolv updater was downloading the gapps for kitkat also, it didn't dawn to me that kk = kitkat and jb = jellybean in the file names.
> 
> upon trying again i was getting the android keyboard error and the message "unfortunately setup wizard has stopped". each time i was doing a clean install *and* clearing delvik cache. and i'm installing using CWM.
> 
> these are the steps i tried (all starting with complete wipe and delvik cache wipe each time)
> 
> first try:
> 
> 1. install via cwm ev_tenderloin-nightly-2014.01.31.zip
> 
> 2. install gapps-jb43-20131102-core.zip
> 
> result... was getting the android key board errors and the setup has failed errors.
> 
> 2nd try:
> 
> 1. install via cwm ev_tenderloin-nightly-2014.01.31.zip
> 
> 2. install gapps-jb43-20130813-full.zip (same as my original install with ev_tenderloin-nightly-2013.11.10.zip)
> 
> result... i don't recall seeing errors but the starting screen looks very off. dpi was not the same as original install. even after fixing it, it all looked kinda weird (colors were off).
> 
> 3rd try:
> 
> 1. install via cwm ev_tenderloin-nightly-2014.01.31.zip
> 
> 2. install gapps-jb43-20130813-full.zip (same as my original install with ev_tenderloin-nightly-2013.11.10.zip)
> 
> 3. install gapps-jb43-20131102-core.zip (treating it like a nighly update? just for kicks and experiement)
> 
> result... was getting the android key board errors and the setup has failed errors. i didn't bother clicking OK or accept or soemthing like that all the way thru to see the desktop.
> 
> i did backup this time and each clean install, at least my backup didn't disappear.
> 
> Anysteps i'm missing or doing wrong? it seemed much easier with goo manager back when i was on cm9 and twrp. i don't mind the manual stuff but i must be doing something wrong somewhere. else the nightlies i'm using are actually for KK instead?
> 
> p.s. is there a way to rename my backup files to include at least what rom i'm using? i see in Roland's video he has different naming conventions for different roms.


Thanks for the detailed description. It seems that the Evervolv auto updates haven't worked correctly since they changed their servers. The problem has already been reported to Flintman over @ XDA. You will need to manually check the thread for updates for 4.3.1 builds. If you get an auto update notification be sure to read what it is before downloading it. Goomanager has the same problem reporting updates for CM10.1 which are actually the CM10.1 with the new 3.0 Kernel.

You can add additional letters or numbers to the backup name but don't completely rename it or it won't restore. I usually add CM10.1-, CM11M-, CM11K-, EVE4.3- ect

It seems that Evervolv 4.4 Roms tend to delete some data, I did warn you here.


----------



## ennu

Mpgrimm2 said:


> @Johnleo,
> - Are you using the correct recovery for your Rom and partition setup?
> (ie Jc's Regular CWM 20121215, data media compatible Cwm v6.0.3.6, or SeLinux CWM?)
> According to Milaq's thread it sounds like you should be on CWM v6.0.3.6 as RolandDeschain79 indicated.
> - Which of Milaq's CM10.2 builds? Is that a Data/media or regular build?
> - Did you see RolandDeschain79's post?
> http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/40107-%5BROM-GUIDE%5D-How-to-Update/Install-Android-4.2,-4.3-and-4.4-Builds-on-the-HP-TouchPad-Edited-01/24/14#entry1616129
> 
> PS: Where are all these other different cwm versions coming from? Anyone care to point me to the links/info?
> 
> - Jc's Cwm v6.0.1.9 20121215 (non data media). Got it.
> Used with Cm7/9/10.0/10.1 standard /sdcard partition layout.
> 
> - Milaq's CWM v6.0.3.6 ( data media compatible ). Got it.
> Note: from Milaq's CM10.2 data/media thread .
> 
> - Cwm SeLinux vX.x.x.x ( for 4.4.x data media builds? ). Need to track down.
> 
> - Cwm v6.0.4.6 ? No info on this one?
> Edit: From  Milaq's CM11/4.4KK data media build thread. This may be an SeLinux version. Not sure about the differences exactly.
> 
> Sent from my "Up All Night Sleep All Day" Nexus 5!


FYI: invisiblek made a CWM v6.0.4.5 (data/media compatible) that I use to test his CM11 roms and is also usable for milaq's CM11 roms


----------



## Mpgrimm2

Wow, another one! Thanks @ennu, got a thread link?

I think I am going to have to gather up my notes and start a temporary "data media Recoveries" thread just to keep track of the recoveries and what they work with until things get settled out. I really need to spend a whole weekend just catching up on them.


----------



## nevertells

Mpgrimm2 said:


> Wow, another one! Thanks @ennu, got a thread link?
> 
> I think I am going to have to gather up my notes and start a temporary "data media Recoveries" thread just to keep track of the recoveries and what they work with until things get settled out. I really need to spend a whole weekend just catching up on them.


Check his OP here:http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2592909


----------



## mrputtputt

thanks I'll read that more. I wanted to stay on evervolv/jellybean because that rom didn't require the data/media setup. i just haven't done enough reading on kit kat installs and i got on the evervolv/jellybean wagon late (december '12). i was on cm9 for the longest time for my type of usage. but i'll read your post more in there and i bookmarked other xda threads talking about kit kat and data/media builds to read later. (this is all for just fun/hobby).

my setup :

* running evervolv using the update-ev_tenderloin_nightly_2013.11.10.zip file

* clockwordmod 6.0.1.9

* moboot .3.8

* gapps files is update-gapps-jb4.3-20130813-signed.zip

i just basically wanted to get caught up on the nightlies but i'm seeing now the nightlies seem to be a mixture of kitkat and jellybean if i just download blindly via the evervolv utility. (and i did assume i was only getting jellybean updates) until i realized kk - kitkat and jb = jellybean in the gaaps updates. (i know i know LOL). this is also why Roland's suggestion of reading the thread first to see what's in the nightly and probably to see if it's evervolv jellybean or evervolv kitka since i assumed.



Mpgrimm2 said:


> rong format (ie special charactersand spaces) it will prevent the filename from being changed.
> 
> @puttputt,
> Check post 1088. There are currently different partition setups (regular vs data/media), multiple different Recovery's for each build and each partition as well as different Gapps packages depending on the ROM and its base. Data/media builds also setup the sdcard differently as @pizza found out.
> Its a lot to get straight at the moment and its hard to tell from your posts exactly what your setup is or what you are trying to accomplish. RolandDeschain has a few install packs with correct files for a successful install. If you are trying for a data/media install and are not very experienced, you may be in for a rough ride as there are not a lot of clear/concise instructions (hence the crickets you hear). If so RolandDeschain is preparing a new thread for the data/media builds that will hopefully be posted soon.
> 
> Sent from my "Up All Night Sleep All Day" Nexus 5!


NP Roland. Wish I can give more details. I did have a question in your tutorial on how to do clean-installs (Android 4.3 AOSP and CM10.2 Builds on the HP Touchpad). when i run the same sequence you have (wipe data/factory reset and then wipe delvik cache), all it does for my touchpad is clear user data. but the rom is still there when i reboot granted i go thru setup again. this is w/o installing a new nightly but rather just the prep for a clean install.

i remembered you mention this will not remove everything in the sd card but only remove android related. but i was surprised with my setup, it wasn't deleting the rom at all. i compared the clockwordmod version you had in your video and it's the same as mine. weird!

thanks for the heads up on 4.4 and data deletion. even if i installed it and something happened, there's nothing there that is unrecoverable for me. it's merely just something i carry around for use for non-critical stuff. call it a hobby/fun learning something new thing. 



RolandDeschain79 said:


> Thanks for the detailed description. It seems that the Evervolv auto updates haven't worked correctly since they changed their servers. The problem has already been reported to Flintman over @ XDA. You will need to manually check the thread for updates for 4.3.1 builds. If you get an auto update notification be sure to read what it is before downloading it. Goomanager has the same problem reporting updates for CM10.1 which are actually the CM10.1 with the new 3.0 Kernel.
> 
> You can add additional letters or numbers to the backup name but don't completely rename it or it won't restore. I usually add CM10.1-, CM11M-, CM11K-, EVE4.3- ect
> 
> It seems that Evervolv 4.4 Roms tend to delete some data, I did warn you here.


----------



## Mpgrimm2

@Mrputtputt,
The safest way to do a FULL clean install from a recovery without carrying over any stuff from prior installations is to do the following from the custom recovery:

1 ) Perform a factory/data reset. 
This will format the /data partition (user apps and settings) and /cache partition (temporary app & system files). 
On data/media recoveries like TWRP, this *should* safely delete all files except the emulated /data/media/sdcard. Good.

*Note: If you manually format /data on a data/media build vs. a factory reset, it will wipe the emulated sdcard as well!*

2 ) Under mounts and storage, format the /system partition
(this is where the ROM actually is)
* This is likely what got left behind when you didn't format the /system manually. Most CM Rom's install scripts have a command to perform the format for you when flashing but not all ROMs do it.

3 ) Flash ROM and gapps as needed.

4 ) Reboot.

For a 'Dirty' Install to keep you user apps & settings within the same ROM series:
(If you experience issues you may have to do a clean install)

1 ) wipe/format cache partition.

2 ) wipe/format system partition
(Some ROMs may do this for you when installed)

3 ) Flash ROM and gapps as needed.

4 ) Reboot

Sent from my "Up All Night Sleep All Day" Nexus 5!


----------



## mrputtputt

mpgrimm2,

that's what i've been doing. perform factory/data reset + delvik cache. but the rom still stays. all it does is just delete what would be user data. so performed the same steps earlier tonight (factory reset + clear delvik cache). but this time, i also formatted cache, data, system. i didn't do sdcard though as i wasn't sure sd card = everything. when i booted to evervolv, it was just a blank screen so i figure success. then i performed acmeuninstaller2

I proceeded to webos just so see the folders and noticed i had some android folders are there still even after uninstall so i got rid of those too. (i never got to fully play with manual commands to remove all volumes since there was an app missing in a very old thread i read early last year).

so i went thru the xda thread and downloaded flintman's latest nightly. and i just ran the install process as if i was installing for the first time. so i have some success and i'm on the latest nightly!

one weird i noticed was youtube didn't download automatically (only core/built in app that didn't supringly) . there's probably a few more but no biggie, i can just look at my app list in google play.

i guess i misunderstood the whole data/media being only on kit kat. guess jelly bean has it too.

and with the steps i actually was doing it was a "dirty install"? i thought it was a clean install per Roland's youtube tutorial. i only got rid of the rom earlier tonight by just formatting cache/data/system.

anyway, i'm on the latest nightly build. and i'm glad becuase now i can connect the tablet to PC via MTP. (like i did with cm7/9). whohooooo


----------



## Mpgrimm2

ennu said:


> FYI: invisiblek made a CWM v6.0.4.5 (data/media compatible) that I use to test his CM11 roms and is also usable for milaq's CM11 roms


Thanks ennu and NT.

I have a strong suspicion that Milaq's CWM 6.0.4.6 (SeLinux data/media) version would also be compatible with both CM11 ROMs as well.

Just a question of whether or not it is AOSP compatible (ie Evervolv 4.4.2 KK).

PS: I pulled my data/media notes together into RolandDeschain79's new "Data Media Guide" as a separate post here.


----------



## mikec23

[quote/] I've just encountered another problem with jc's latest build.
The date/time of the touchpad was suddenly back in 1970. I've no idea how this happened. It also seemed to have switched off updating time from network.
This was all fixable when connected to the internet, but did give me a bit of a fright. 
So far I can't area pattern to how it happened, but there is a bug out there somewhere....[/quote]

Update it looks like I get an error message "an application attempted to use a bad v" when I'm not connected the the internet. I was using mxplayer at the time.

Then the clock was set wrong.

It resynched time when back on the internet, so the sequence looks like switch off internet, run mxplayer, look at clock which is sometimes then wrong.


----------



## nevertells

mikec23 said:


> Update it looks like I get an error message "an application attempted to use a bad v" when I'm not connected the the internet. I was using mxplayer at the time.
> 
> Then the clock was set wrong.
> 
> It resynched time when back on the internet, so the sequence looks like switch off internet, run mxplayer, look at clock which is sometimes then wrong.


Which J.C.'s latest build?


----------



## mikec23

nevertells said:


> Which J.C.'s latest build?


10.1 20140125 ..... Kern 3

It is otherwise a really stable build - good performance and Bluetooth works best. I have just the risk on a plane that the clock goes weird.


----------



## nevertells

mikec23 said:


> 10.1 20140125 ..... Kern 3
> 
> It is otherwise a really stable build - good performance and Bluetooth works best. I have just the risk on a plane that the clock goes weird.


There used to be a problem back in the days of CM7 with the clock being sent back to 1970. But, haven't seen or heard of that in years so I'm not quite sure what's going on with your Touchpad. I don't use any video players but you may have discovered a bug that no one else is seen or mentioned. Did you do a clean install of this build, by this I mean uninstall everything with Acmeuninstaller2 and then reinstall using Acmeinstaller? If you have not done this, I would strongly suggest you try it and then use your MXplayer again and see if you still have the problem. I've had that same build installed, and have not incured any problems with it.


----------



## codycoyote

Probably I get crucified for this question (at least from nevertells), but would our HP Chipset support Miracast? I searched @rootzwiki and XDA but didn't find a final answer.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

mikec23 said:


> 10.1 20140125 ..... Kern 3
> 
> It is otherwise a really stable build - good performance and Bluetooth works best. I have just the risk on a plane that the clock goes weird.





nevertells said:


> There used to be a problem back in the days of CM7 with the clock being sent back to 1970. But, haven't seen or heard of that in years so I'm not quite sure what's going on with your Touchpad. I don't use any video players but you may have discovered a bug that no one else is seen or mentioned. Did you do a clean install of this build, by this I mean uninstall everything with Acmeuninstaller2 and then reinstall using Acmeinstaller? If you have not done this, I would strongly suggest you try it and then use your MXplayer again and see if you still have the problem. I've had that same build installed, and have not incured any problems with it.


I think I just confirmed the problem while making a new video about Jcsullins CM10.1 Kernel 3.0 builds. I did a new how to install bit and added the info about doing an advanced restore of the data partition. While making a back up I discovered that the date was set to 1970, you can see it here in the video opps :lol:


----------



## nevertells

codycoyote said:


> Probably I get crucified for this question (at least from nevertells), but would our HP Chipset support Miracast? I searched @rootzwiki and XDA but didn't find a final answer.


 Come on I don't bite!  Did you try Googling it, I did and this is what I found:http://howto.cnet.com/8301-11310_39-57604270-285/miracast-everything-to-know-about-mirroring-android/


----------



## codycoyote

nevertells said:


> Come on I don't bite!  Did you try Googling it, I did and this is what I found:http://howto.cnet.com/8301-11310_39-57604270-285/miracast-everything-to-know-about-mirroring-android/


Thanks nevertells. I know this link already but it's about miracast in General. I still would Like to know if our touchpad could use miracast. The function in CM is deactivated in all builds...just would like to now if it is Hardware related or if it is a Software thing which could be fixed by one oft our genius developers.


----------



## mikec23

nevertells said:


> There used to be a problem back in the days of CM7 with the clock being sent back to 1970. But, haven't seen or heard of that in years so I'm not quite sure what's going on with your Touchpad. I don't use any video players but you may have discovered a bug that no one else is seen or mentioned. Did you do a clean install of this build, by this I mean uninstall everything with Acmeuninstaller2 and then reinstall using Acmeinstaller? If you have not done this, I would strongly suggest you try it and then use your MXplayer again and see if you still have the problem. I've had that same build installed, and have not incured any problems with it.


Okay - clean build done. I'll report back later in the week after some time off the internet.


----------



## mikec23

mikec23 said:


> Okay - clean build done. I'll report back later in the week after some time off the internet.


I'vnow spent a few hours on and off the internet and with no internet connection and wifi off the touchpad has now 3 times set the clock back to 1970. In each case the device crashed and needed a 'hold all buttons' reboot to recover.

Reconnecting to the internet reset the clock but I expect it will continue like this.

If I look in the logs I only seem to see log data from the current boot session, so can't think of a way of debugging further.

Mike


----------



## nevertells

mikec23 said:


> I'vnow spent a few hours on and off the internet and with no internet connection and wifi off the touchpad has now 3 times set the clock back to 1970. In each case the device crashed and needed a 'hold all buttons' reboot to recover.
> 
> Reconnecting to the internet reset the clock but I expect it will continue like this.
> 
> If I look in the logs I only seem to see log data from the current boot session, so can't think of a way of debugging further.
> 
> Mike


When you say off the Internet, you mean you are shutting off WiFi? Why are you doing that? An Android device is virtually useless without the Internet. An Android device keeps it's clock sync from it's connection the the Internet. I have my WiFi setting set to turn off any time my tablet is asleep. I have WiFi Optimization unchecked. I have not problems with the clock going to 1970 and WiFi reconnects quickly any time I wake up the tablet.


----------



## mikec23

nevertells said:


> When you say off the Internet, you mean you are shutting off WiFi? Why are you doing that? An Android device is virtually useless without the Internet. An Android device keeps it's clock sync from it's connection the the Internet. I have my WiFi setting set to turn off any time my tablet is asleep. I have WiFi Optimization unchecked. I have not problems with the clock going to 1970 and WiFi reconnects quickly any time I wake up the tablet.


This is what I do when I'm on a plane as you are not supposed to leave WiFi on.


----------



## jy_p

Hi! Thanks for all the infos.

I have installed CM 10.2 from TWRP, I still have TWRP installed.

How can I install CWR instead? With AcmeInstaller? If so, which one? There is so many of them...

Note that my partition is 650MB set via Tailor.

Thanks.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

jy_p said:


> Hi! Thanks for all the infos.
> 
> I have installed CM 10.2 from TWRP, I still have TWRP installed.
> 
> How can I install CWR instead? With AcmeInstaller? If so, which one? There is so many of them...
> 
> Note that my partition is 650MB set via Tailor.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi, Yes you can flash the CWM recovery zip for Milaqs CM10.2 via twrp recovery. Its just like flashing a rom but you don't need to clear any caches just reboot.

However if you're using Data media builds you should follow my full guide below. Additional changes are required for data media Roms, you can also use Tailor to make those changes.

*[ROM GUIDE] How to install Android 4.4 Data Media builds on the HP TouchPad*


----------



## cyberprashant

the jcsullins 20140125 build of 10.1 -- getting FC with the TWC Sportsnet app? Reproducible on 2 different TP's. any thoughts? Gonna try a clean install as data wipe didn't solve it.


----------



## cbxr

I am second owner Webos has been removed by previoud owner it has Schumak Skitzoid Ver June 2. When updating to either Nov. or December Versions it refuses to authenticiate network. Our second touchpad with Webos is perfect with a cleans install using the Acme installer. Can i do a clean install using Acme? I have a liking to SHumak,s version.


----------



## nevertells

cbxr said:


> I am second owner Webos has been removed by previoud owner it has Schumak Skitzoid Ver June 2. When updating to either Nov. or December Versions it refuses to authenticiate network. Our second touchpad with Webos is perfect with a cleans install using the Acme installer. Can i do a clean install using Acme? I have a liking to SHumak,s version.


Do I understand you correctly that you purchased a TouchPad that someone removed WebOS and managed to install Android on it? I think you should return it and get your money back. No one here knows about doing that to a TouchPad.


----------



## cbxr

My bad I solved m error, as I was not familiar with andriod I made a bad assumtio. It was actually set up to boot into andriod. I tried to start Webos, and I thought it was taking a long time.

Many thanks Roland for your how to it is fantastic for a newbie .I have now loaded Shumak's last version. I am tickled pink. This is a lot better than a black berry except with i could network to transfer videos hasle free.

Again many thanks


----------



## morningforest

Any one know about the Fsck. File over 400 of them on tp after using the acme uninstaller.2 was just trying to uninstalle evervolv. And install cm10.1 android 4.2.2 job (20131210 and just need to know should I remove the files ? For clean install Or leave them ?? Thanks

Sent from my SM-N900V using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## Mpgrimm2

morningforest said:


> Any one know about the Fsck. File over 400 of them on tp after using the acme uninstaller.2 was just trying to uninstalle evervolv. And install cm10.1 android 4.2.2 job (20131210 and just need to know should I remove the files ? For clean install Or leave them ?? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using RootzWiki mobile app


Doesnt ring a bell. Got a screenshot/picture for what you are talking about?

Sent from my "Up All Night, Sleep All Day" 4.4KK DM Touchpad


----------



## easycow

jcsullins just uploaded a new rom. Is that the newest CWM recovery?

http://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/cmtouchpad/testing


----------



## RolandDeschain79

easycow said:


> jcsullins just uploaded a new rom. Is that the newest CWM recovery?
> 
> http://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/cmtouchpad/testing


It looks like Jcsullins has made a new Data media CWM recovery. Time to test it out and see what happens, thanks for the heads up!

*update-CWM-jcs-dm-tenderloin-20140310.zip*


----------



## nevertells

RolandDeschain79 said:


> It looks like Jcsullins has made a new Data media CWM recovery. Time to test it out and see what happens, thanks for the heads up!
> 
> *update-CWM-jcs-dm-tenderloin-20140310.zip*


Wonder if someone can track down why J.C. has jumped into the DM CWM arena? What's new or different about his? I have not found anything so far.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

nevertells said:


> Wonder if someone can track down why J.C. has jumped into the DM CWM arena? What's new or different about his? I have not found anything so far.


I was hoping that this CWM DM recovery would flash the partition changing zips, so that we no longer have to use the older Non-DM CWM for that. It would make things that much easier but it will also need to be tested with each of the three roms as well.

Edit: It looks like it flashes the partition changing zips correctly.


----------



## nevertells

RolandDeschain79 said:


> I was hoping that this CWM DM recovery would flash the partition changing zips, so that we no longer have to use the older Non-DM CWM for that. It would make things that much easier but it will also need to be tested with each of the three roms as well.


It might as long as you flash the zip before installing a Rom.

CWM 6.0.3.6 for DM Roms without Selinux support will flash the resize zips. :grin: And Philz CWM can see both SD cards.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

nevertells said:


> It might as long as you flash the zip before installing a Rom.
> 
> CWM 6.0.3.6 for DM Roms without Selinux support will flash the resize zips. :grin: And Philz CWM can see both SD cards.


Yep this was something I discovered back with CM10.2 cminstall pack V1, before it disappeared.. but it won't flash Data media roms. I don't think Philz can see both SDcards but Filintmans TWRP can.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Jcsullins just switched the link for this DM-CWM build, I've fixed it in the previous post. The first build had issues when being flashed from other recoveries this one should fix that.

*update-CWM-jcs-dm-tenderloin-20140310.zip*


----------



## curtassium

Install went great, but I'm not able to access my media storage when I'm running android CM11 connected to my computer. Is there a fix for that or do I still have to boot webos to access storage?


----------



## RolandDeschain79

curtassium said:


> Install went great, but I'm not able to access my media storage when I'm running android CM11 connected to my computer. Is there a fix for that or do I still have to boot webos to access storage?


Thanks for the feedback but there is no fix for that. Get the Evervolv 4.4.2 build if you want to access both SDcards from Android otherwise just boot into WebOS. Only the Evervolv build allows you to see both and its a great rom too :grin: I added a little note about the two SDcards, have fun.

* [ROM] Evervolv | 4.0.0p1 [AOSP 4.4.2] [3.4 kernel] [Nightlies] With /data/media By Flintman*

Note: This is the only rom that will allow you to access both SDcards while using Android.


----------



## nevertells

curtassium said:


> Install went great, but I'm not able to access my media storage when I'm running android CM11 connected to my computer. Is there a fix for that or do I still have to boot webos to access storage?





RolandDeschain79 said:


> Thanks for the feedback but there is no fix for that. Get the Evervolv 4.4.2 build if you want to access both SDcards from Android otherwise just boot into WebOS. Only the Evervolv build allows you to see both and its a great rom too :grin: I added a little note about the two SDcards, have fun.
> 
> * [ROM] Evervolv | 4.0.0p1 [AOSP 4.4.2] [3.4 kernel] [Nightlies] With /data/media By Flintman*
> 
> Note: This is the only rom that will allow you to access both SDcards while using Android.


I suppose one could say that a fix for this would be that when booted to Android 4.4, connecting to one's PC allows you to see files on the internal SD Card. When connected to the PC using "mount USB" from J.C. Sullin's latest CWM, you can see the old SD card. Also, J.C's CWM can install zip files from either SD card.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

nevertells said:


> I suppose one could say that a fix for this would be that when booted to Android 4.4, connecting to one's PC allows you to see files on the internal SD Card. When connected to the PC using "mount USB" from J.C. Sullin's latest CWM, you can see the old SD card. Also, J.C's CWM can install zip files from either SD card.


Looks like Jcsullins just released a new build of his DM-CWM to test, we should probably see if that's working now :fox:

*update-CWM-jcs-dm-tenderloin-20140313.zip *


----------



## nevertells

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Looks like Jcsullins just released a new build of his DM-CWM to test, we should probably see if that's working now :fox:
> 
> *update-CWM-jcs-dm-tenderloin-20140313.zip *


The disappearing file thing is fixed. But I have discovered a new issue. When I make a Nandroid backup, the options are backup to SD card or backup to Sd card1. I have to assume that SD card is the internal DM SD card and SD card1 is the old WebOS SD card. The backup runs fine and when I select to restore from SD card, CWM finds the file. The strange part is when I boot to Android, in the internal SD card is a folder ClockworkMod/backup and the backup I created is not there. And it is not on the SD card1 either. So where is it being stored? I have searched both cards by a variety of methods and cannot find the backup file. If I would want to copy it to my PC for safety, no can do. Also, in his post to Grimm, he mentions being able to backup/restore via "usbdisk". I cannot find any options to do that, so I asked J.C. for clarification.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

nevertells said:


> The disappearing file thing is fixed. But I have discovered a new issue. When I make a Nandroid backup, the options are backup to SD card or backup to Sd card1. I have to assume that SD card is the internal DM SD card and SD card1 is the old WebOS SD card. The backup runs fine and when I select to restore from SD card, CWM finds the file. The strange part is when I boot to Android, in the internal SD card is a folder ClockworkMod/backup and the backup I created is not there. And it is not on the SD card1 either. So where is it being stored? I have searched both cards by a variety of methods and cannot find the backup file. If I would want to copy it to my PC for safety, no can do. Also, in his post to Grimm, he mentions being able to backup/restore via "usbdisk". I cannot find any options to do that, so I asked J.C. for clarification.


It looks like Jcsullins has added and an updated version of his DM-CWM for testing. He has also added a new build of PhilZ CWM to his testing folder. Perhaps the backup issues are fixed in this build, time for testing. Just wanted to say a big thank you to Jcsullins for fixing our DM recoveries. Its really been phenomenal to have one DM-CWM that can doing everything we need without having to switch around during the DM setup.

*update-CWM-jcs-dm-tenderloin-20140317.zip*

*update-PhilZ_CWM-jcs-dm-tenderloin-20140317.zip*

Just read this in Mpgrimm's thread(Sounds Excellent):



Mpgrimm2 said:


> Did a quick download and install of the new recovery on my TP.
> Whoa! Scha wing! ( waynes world) I think I just got wood seeing a full touch based cwm on the TP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - it can see both sdcards, just need to run through the paces with ROMs, resize zips, PC connection etc. when I get up in 8 hrs.
> 
> Thanks again Jcsullins.
> 
> Sent from my "Up All Night, Sleep All Day" 4.4KK DM Touchpad


----------



## DroidFan12

Hey Roland,

So which one should i download and flash. Appreciate your inputs.

Thanks,

Droid Fan


----------



## nevertells

DroidFan12 said:


> Hey Roland,
> 
> So which one should i download and flash. Appreciate your inputs.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Droid Fan


Hey DroidFan12,

Let me ask you a question. Knowing for sure that you have read all of posts 1 & 2 plus every post since January 1st of this year, that means page 100 to page 115, which one would you suggest that you install. None of us including Roland know your history with CyanogenMod or your experience level. So how could any of us answer such a general question in a thread about installing Android builds from a variety of developers covering versions 4.2, 4.3 and 4.4? The only person who knows the answer to that question is you. Now if you haven't read everything I mentioned, then that is where you need to start. After that, since we don't know your experience level, go have a read here:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/31548-rom-guide-how-to-install-android-on-the-hp-touchpad-the-easy-way/

Read all of post #1, watch the videos, and all the posts from Jan. 1st to present. With all that under your belt, I'll bet you will be fully qualified to answer your own question. Half the fun of installing Android on the Touchpad is learning how to do it and then trying out all the builds until you find the one you like. Why do you think guys like Roland, Gradular, and Mpgrimm2 have spent some much time creating these threads? So you can read and learn from them just like the rest of us have. Once you have read and educated yourself and dived head on into the facinating world of CyanogenMod, if you still have specific questions, please come back here and ask. Happy reading! :grin:


----------



## LupinIII

Hey all - big thanks to everyone who has contributed to these Android builds for the Touchpad. I was ready to junk this thing until I discovered this thread late last year.

Earlier today I followed the video instructions (wipe cache/dalvik, flashed the zip, gapps, etc) and flashed the 03/18 nightly build to bring my TP up-to-date. On reboot, I ran Evervolv. The device was running sluggishly and apps list was missing quite a few items even after waiting about 15 minutes for start up. When I went to the gallery to check my photo albums, I was relieved to see everything there. However, when I tried to open one up, the TP locked up. I was able to get back to the home screen and tried the gallery again. $%#! all of the albums were missing. There were some photos on the device that I had not yet uploaded to my Imgur account. Nothing critical but would like to recover them if possible.

I broke rule #1 in my haste and failed to create a backup immediately prior to the flash. That is currently the least of my concerns though as I am focused on recovering the photos. I ran CWM recovery and mounted USB storage to see if I could just pull what I needed directly from there before addressing any of the other issues. All I can find is what is in the .thumbnails folder in E:\DCIM. Relieved to have something but obviously not ideal due to the small file size.

And that leaves me here. Do I have any other options for trying to recover the original media files? Any help is much appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## nevertells

LupinIII said:


> Hey all - big thanks to everyone who has contributed to these Android builds for the Touchpad. I was ready to junk this thing until I discovered this thread late last year.
> 
> Earlier today I followed the video instructions (wipe cache/dalvik, flashed the zip, gapps, etc) and flashed the 03/18 nightly build to bring my TP up-to-date. On reboot, I ran Evervolv. The device was running sluggishly and apps list was missing quite a few items even after waiting about 15 minutes for start up. When I went to the gallery to check my photo albums, I was relieved to see everything there. However, when I tried to open one up, the TP locked up. I was able to get back to the home screen and tried the gallery again. $%#! all of the albums were missing. There were some photos on the device that I had not yet uploaded to my Imgur account. Nothing critical but would like to recover them if possible.
> 
> I broke rule #1 in my haste and failed to create a backup immediately prior to the flash. That is currently the least of my concerns though as I am focused on recovering the photos. I ran CWM recovery and mounted USB storage to see if I could just pull what I needed directly from there before addressing any of the other issues. All I can find is what is in the .thumbnails folder in E:\DCIM. Relieved to have something but obviously not ideal due to the small file size.
> 
> And that leaves me here. Do I have any other options for trying to recover the original media files? Any help is much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Wish I had an answer for you. Google search revealed this: https://www.google.com/search?q=recovering+deleted+files+android&oq=recovering+deleted+files+&aqs=chrome.3.69i57j0l5.16489j0j8&sourceid=chrome&espv=210&es_sm=93&ie=UTF-8

However, I would suggest if you don't already have a Dropbox account, get one and set up your tablet to automatically upload any picture you take.


----------



## nevertells

Just what we need, another Android build: http://bgr.com/2014/03/24/android-4-4-3-kitkat-update-release-date/


----------



## DroidFan12

nevertells said:


> Hey DroidFan12,
> 
> Let me ask you a question. Knowing for sure that you have read all of posts 1 & 2 plus every post since January 1st of this year, that means page 100 to page 115, which one would you suggest that you install. None of us including Roland know your history with CyanogenMod or your experience level. So how could any of us answer such a general question in a thread about installing Android builds from a variety of developers covering versions 4.2, 4.3 and 4.4? The only person who knows the answer to that question is you. Now if you haven't read everything I mentioned, then that is where you need to start. After that, since we don't know your experience level, go have a read here:
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/31548-rom-guide-how-to-install-android-on-the-hp-touchpad-the-easy-way/
> 
> Read all of post #1, watch the videos, and all the posts from Jan. 1st to present. With all that under your belt, I'll bet you will be fully qualified to answer your own question. Half the fun of installing Android on the Touchpad is learning how to do it and then trying out all the builds until you find the one you like. Why do you think guys like Roland, Gradular, and Mpgrimm2 have spent some much time creating these threads? So you can read and learn from them just like the rest of us have. Once you have read and educated yourself and dived head on into the facinating world of CyanogenMod, if you still have specific questions, please come back here and ask. Happy reading! :grin:


I have been installing since the 2011 the first build came out. Last i have installed the cm-10.1-20140105-EXPERIMENTAL-3KERN_TEST-tenderloin_1

So i was wondering the next package to flash. Thanks for your inputs though.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

DroidFan12 said:


> Hey Roland,
> 
> So which one should i download and flash. Appreciate your inputs.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Droid Fan


I've added a little blurb about this since I get asked this question way to often.

*Which Rom should I choose? What's the best version of Android for me?*

The answer to this depends largely on what you use the tablet for and if you care more about having a stable rom or the latest version of Android. For most users who want a stable mature rom with all the features working ie, camera, Bluetooth and good battery life, I recommend Android 4.2, CM10.1 Roms. For the average user I recommend Milaqs CM10.1 and for Gamers I recommend Shumash's Schizoid. If flash support is your #1 priority for things like Netflix and web games then CM9 maybe the best rom for you. Official flash support was removed from roms after CM9(Android 4.0. X) and newer versions will require you to install and use flash via these instructions.

If you're more interested in having the latest version of Android and are prepared to deal with bugs and reporting issues in the forums, then the latest Android 4.4.2 roms are for you. There are now two varieties of Android 4.4.2 roms available for the HP TouchPad. Android 4.4.2 data media buids and non data media builds, read all about the differences and benefits in my full guide here. Below you will find a link to Flintman's Non data media Android 4.4.2 build, this is recommend for average users because its relatively easy to install using the instructions in this post. More advanced users can switch to data media builds but should be prepared to backup all their data and do a complicated install procedure found here.



LupinIII said:


> Hey all - big thanks to everyone who has contributed to these Android builds for the Touchpad. I was ready to junk this thing until I discovered this thread late last year.
> 
> Earlier today I followed the video instructions (wipe cache/dalvik, flashed the zip, gapps, etc) and flashed the 03/18 nightly build to bring my TP up-to-date. On reboot, I ran Evervolv. The device was running sluggishly and apps list was missing quite a few items even after waiting about 15 minutes for start up. When I went to the gallery to check my photo albums, I was relieved to see everything there. However, when I tried to open one up, the TP locked up. I was able to get back to the home screen and tried the gallery again. $%#! all of the albums were missing. There were some photos on the device that I had not yet uploaded to my Imgur account. Nothing critical but would like to recover them if possible.
> 
> I broke rule #1 in my haste and failed to create a backup immediately prior to the flash. That is currently the least of my concerns though as I am focused on recovering the photos. I ran CWM recovery and mounted USB storage to see if I could just pull what I needed directly from there before addressing any of the other issues. All I can find is what is in the .thumbnails folder in E:\DCIM. Relieved to have something but obviously not ideal due to the small file size.
> 
> And that leaves me here. Do I have any other options for trying to recover the original media files? Any help is much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Sorry but those files are gone now. I'd recommend watching the videos before installing new builds, I did warn users about this problem.

Edit: I notice you didn't wipe the system data and cache partitions while installing this rom. This might explain the slow performance and issues, read the note below.

*Note(Important)*:This is an Android Open Source Project (AOSP) rom not a CyanogenMod (CM) rom. Dirty flashing an AOSP rom over a CM rom can cause errors and rebooting issues. Always do a clean install when moving from CM to AOSP and vise versa.


----------



## nevertells

DroidFan12 said:


> I have been installing since the 2011 the first build came out. Last i have installed the cm-10.1-20140105-EXPERIMENTAL-3KERN_TEST-tenderloin_1
> 
> So i was wondering the next package to flash. Thanks for your inputs though.


You missed the whole point of my reply. No one can tell you what the next package to flash is. You have to decide that for yourself. Roland's reply can give you a general idea, but there are too many Roms by several different dev's. Who is to say which one is for you but yourself. It's good to know that you have plenty of experience with flashing Roms on the TouchPad. Then you should know how easy it is to flash a new Rom and if you don't like it, just restore your backup and you are right back where you were. The only catch is if you want to try a data/media Rom, you need to study up on how to do it since the procedures to do so differ from what we are all used to.


----------



## masters

nevertells said:


> You missed the whole point of my reply. No one can tell you what the next package to flash is. You have to decide that for yourself. Roland's reply can give you a general idea, but there are too many Roms by several different dev's. Who is to say which one is for you but yourself. It's good to know that you have plenty of experience with flashing Roms on the TouchPad. Then you should know how easy it is to flash a new Rom and if you don't like it, just restore your backup and you are right back where you were. The only catch is if you want to try a data/media Rom, you need to study up on how to do it since the procedures to do so differ from what we are all used to.


I got the feeling they were simply asking if there's a rom that has come out since the one they had with any significant fixes or improvements. Or which would be the newest step in the current line for which rom they have.


----------



## nevertells

masters said:


> I got the feeling they were simply asking if there's a rom that has come out since the one they had with any significant fixes or improvements. Or which would be the newest step in the current line for which rom they have.


That is why in my reply I have him a link that would tell him everything he needed to know. So many people come here asking which Rom they should install. That is just impossible to do. They need to install and try out the various Roms and decide which is the one for them. All the information they need is out there, if they will just do their homework and then install and test.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

masters said:


> I got the feeling they were simply asking if there's a rom that has come out since the one they had with any significant fixes or improvements. Or which would be the newest step in the current line for which rom they have.


Hey guys It's really a difficult question to answer, probably the most disliked question you could ask. Nevertells is really trying to help you here and deserves your thanks even if you don't like his answer. Things to consider..

1. We don't know your level of experience or what you currently have installed.

2. We don't know what you use your tablet for and your specific needs.

3. Its not a matter of just saying to use the latest rom. The latest versions often have the most bugs and have complicated install procedures. In fact older versions might be better for using certain things like flash and nexfilx support. Some users only care about these features and get upset by the lack of support in newer roms. Other user only want the latest version and expect everything to be working perfectly and get angry when it doesn't.

4. Please keep in mind we're just regular guys who enjoy our touchpads and spend some of our free time trying to make this a great community for TP users. The whole point of writing a guide like this is to educate users and help to keep us from answering redundant questions. I knew very little about Android when I started but made these guides to help new and interested users. People like Nevertells and Mpgrimm have taught me a lot about Android but only because I was willing to learn.

5. People don't like being asked to read the wall of text and often respond rudely when requested to do so. People also get upset if we make any sort of mistake and expect us to know everything about every rom and flashable zip. I get trolled all the time by users who seem to think I should memorize everything being said in the forums even when not online. The developers don't often give us notes about roms or recoveries and its up to advanced users like Mpgrimm and Nevertells to personally test and report on their findings.

6. I would humbly request new users to be polite and courteous when asking questions. If our valued members like Nevertells, Mpgrimm,

Gradular and iMarck90 stopped getting involved then forums like this would quickly become ghost towns of unanswered questions. If being asked to read the available information seems like a chore just imagine if there wasn't information or help to be found at all. I really do appreciate it when people leave a little positive feedback and take the time to thank our talented developers. One question I never get tired of answering is how can we donate to our developers?

I seriously get non stop messages and emails from people freaking out and demanding things. At least on YouTube I can block people but I haven't looked at my inbox since mid last year. People will write pages and pages about what they don't understand and then flat out refuse to read or learn anything for themselves. In some cases people wildly claim to have read all the info and watched the videos and demand I make things simpler for them. Don't believe me? Read one of my many recent insane messages. This user got banned for spamming my YouTube page and then just kept on trying to demand things. He doesn't even have a problem, he just wants me to magically beam the latest version of android onto his tablet without having to think about it.

"HP Touchpad and Android confusion

I just kind of ranted on one of your videos. Apologies if I sounded terse, but honestly, I am so overwhelmed and confused by this Android thing I want to smash my Touchpad with a hammer because I cannot even remotely understand how to upgrade it.

Guys like me are ultra beginners. We know NOTHING about this world so all of the videos and guides are useless to us because they seem to contradict each other or leave out steps or simply not explain what is going on or the steps being taken.

I have an HP Touchpad I bought for my sister. It's WebOS with Android 4.0.3 and I have NO CLUE how to get it to 4.3.1, the version running on my own stable, kick ass HP Touchpad (it came to me that way). I have no clue despite watching all of your videos. Some of them three times. Every step seems impossibly confusing.

Backup? Well what? How? On the PC? In WebOS? In Android? WTF?!?! Uninstalling how? Where do I begin? I don't know!!!

What I would ask you to do is create a video for people like me and explain EVERYTHING that you are doing. No matter how small or insignificant it may seem to you, to me and others it is critical info. Especially now that most Touchpads sold have older versions of Android on them and need to be upgraded to 4.3 or 4.4.

I can't tell you how many times i have yelled at a video wondering if you are doing something on the PC or on the Touchpad and if on the Touchpad are you in WebOS or Android.

This is turning into a rant but I want to scream at the top of my lungs at how hard this is. I am not stupid. I built my own bleeping PC and have been building them for 15 years, but with anything new you need a base and most important of all, all steps being covered in full detail.

Anyway... I am going to go and put that Touchpad in a drawer, money wasted because I am clueless how to proceed. "

Sure I'll get right on that, just let me quit working and sell the kids for food. Coming soon Roland's retarded guide for installing android the mentally deficient way. The video will be a total of 32hrs long and will have an 800 page book to go with it. It begins with step 1: Buying a computer and plugin it in.


----------



## nevertells

Very nicely put Roland. :wonder:

There is a saying in the customer service world about guys like that. "They should put it back in the box and send it back or return it to the store as they are too f---ing stupid to own it". Not you Masters, the guy Roland was talking about.


----------



## karelj

That's insane.
It sounds like that person has never taken the time the look at your YouTube video listings because there are videos where you CLEARLY outline the steps, where it is clearly shown how to make a backup.
Yes, the amount of information is a bit overwhelming, but all you need is some patience.

I'll gladly take that Touchpad off his hands. Mine is losing battery life even when switched off. Like 6-10% a day :-( 
Fortunately, I won a HP Slate 8 Pro in a contest.


----------



## nevertells

karelj said:


> That's insane.
> It sounds like that person has never taken the time the look at your YouTube video listings because there are videos where you CLEARLY outline the steps, where it is clearly shown how to make a backup.
> Yes, the amount of information is a bit overwhelming, but all you need is some patience.
> 
> I'll gladly take that Touchpad off his hands. Mine is losing battery life even when switched off. Like 6-10% a day :-(
> Fortunately, I won a HP Slate 8 Pro in a contest.


Maybe we should put that guy back in the box and send him back for a refund! :goodcry:


----------



## JAK

Hey guys,been out of the loop for a while and it looks like there has been a lot of changes since I installed my last ROM. My TP has 4.1.2 with JC's 10-20130304 build on it. I mainly use it as a remote for my chromecast and for the web,email and some casual games. It's pretty stable with the occasional app crash and a couple reboots in the last year. Would it be worth it to update to 4.2 10.1 for me, 4.4 sounds buggy and not worth the trouble. If 4.2 is worth the upgrade could you point to the proper instructions to do so,I would need to increase the partition space right? Thanks for all your hard work.


----------



## nevertells

JAK said:


> Hey guys,been out of the loop for a while and it looks like there has been a lot of changes since I installed my last ROM. My TP has 4.1.2 with JC's 10-20130304 build on it. I mainly use it as a remote for my chromecast and for the web,email and some casual games. It's pretty stable with the occasional app crash and a couple reboots in the last year. Would it be worth it to update to 4.2 10.1 for me, 4.4 sounds buggy and not worth the trouble. If 4.2 is worth the upgrade could you point to the proper instructions to do so,I would need to increase the partition space right? Thanks for all your hard work.


JAK, you are in the How to Update/Install Android 4.2, 4.3 and 4.4.2 Builds on the HP TouchPad thread. Not to mention you are in the HP TouchPad forum which also includes the How to install Android on the HP TouchPad "The Easy Way" thread right next to the How to Update/Install Android 4.2, 4.3 and 4.4.2 Builds on the HP TouchPad thread.

OH wait, it's April Fool's Day, you are just pranking us, right? (BSEG) :goodcry:


----------



## JAK

nevertells said:


> JAK, you are in the How to Update/Install Android 4.2, 4.3 and 4.4.2 Builds on the HP TouchPad thread. Not to mention you are in the HP TouchPad forum which also includes the How to install Android on the HP TouchPad "The Easy Way" thread right next to the How to Update/Install Android 4.2, 4.3 and 4.4.2 Builds on the HP TouchPad thread.
> 
> OH wait, it's April Fool's Day, you are just pranking us, right? (BSEG) :goodcry:


I came back to this site after not upgrading my TP for over a year and things looked a lot more complicated than they used to be so I asked two simple questions for my use situation. First is it worth upgrading from 4.1.2 to 4.2 and second if so,could you point me to instructions for that situation. I guess politely asking these things is forbidden here so I'll take your advise and "go *uck myself",which is the message I got from your reply.


----------



## nevertells

JAK said:


> I came back to this site after not upgrading my TP for over a year and things looked a lot more complicated than they used to be so I asked two simple questions for my use situation. First is it worth upgrading from 4.1.2 to 4.2 and second if so,could you point me to instructions for that situation. I guess politely asking these things is forbidden here so I'll take your advise and "go fuck myself",which is the message I got from your reply.


First of all the rules in this forum don't allow profanity so nice going there pal! Secondly, my answer was included in what I said, you're already in the forum you need to do your reading in, so why don't you go read instead of coming back here and being rude. You're not going to last here very long if you keep that up! I was actually trying to be humorous, that's why I put the (BSEG) and :goodcry: at the end. If you go read in this thread you're already posting in and in the one I suggested and you will find the answer to all the questions you have. What's so hard about that? And while you're at it, go wash your mouth out with soap! :emoji_u1f603:


----------



## JAK

Yea,your a real comedian. Let me go read through the 4700 plus posts in those 2 threads and I'll get back to you in a few minutes. You probably put more effort into your first font resizing post than it would of taken to just give me a real response.


----------



## gor

JAK said:


> Hey guys,been out of the loop for a while and it looks like there has been a lot of changes since I installed my last ROM. My TP has 4.1.2 with JC's 10-20130304 build on it. I mainly use it as a remote for my chromecast and for the web,email and some casual games. It's pretty stable with the occasional app crash and a couple reboots in the last year. Would it be worth it to update to 4.2 10.1 for me, 4.4 sounds buggy and not worth the trouble. If 4.2 is worth the upgrade could you point to the proper instructions to do so,I would need to increase the partition space right? Thanks for all your hard work.


I've been running JC's 10.1-2013804 which is android 4.2.2 and it has been very stable and works great woth all my apps/games. I tried a fresh install of 4.3, but a lot of my apps would not work. My advice would be to try one of JC's 10.1 builds(not the 3KERN builds as they were buggy for me)

http://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/cmtouchpad/testing


----------



## karelj

JAK said:


> Yea,your a real comedian. Let me go read through the 4700 plus posts in those 2 threads and I'll get back to you in a few minutes. You probably put more effort into your first font resizing post than it would of taken to just give me a real response.


How about you go to the first page where all the guides and links have been updated? Your initial queries are too generic for a specific answer. Plus it comes right on the heels of a conversation detailing how folks dont even put in the effort to figure stuff out before asking questions.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

karelj said:


> That's insane.
> It sounds like that person has never taken the time the look at your YouTube video listings because there are videos where you CLEARLY outline the steps, where it is clearly shown how to make a backup.
> Yes, the amount of information is a bit overwhelming, but all you need is some patience.
> 
> I'll gladly take that Touchpad off his hands. Mine is losing battery life even when switched off. Like 6-10% a day :-(
> Fortunately, I won a HP Slate 8 Pro in a contest.





karelj said:


> How about you go to the first page where all the guides and links have been updated? Your initial queries are too generic for a specific answer. Plus it comes right on the heels of a conversation detailing how folks dont even put in the effort to figure stuff out before asking questions.


Thanks I really appreciate that you took the time to read that wall of text. Its a valid point though about it being a little overwhelming. A little advise never hurts and it was some bad timing on JAK's part. In his defense though he did tell us what he was currently using and what he uses the tablet for. That's a lot more helpful than the typical "Tell me what's the best rom" question.



gor said:


> I've been running JC's 10.1-2013804 which is android 4.2.2 and it has been very stable and works great woth all my apps/games. I tried a fresh install of 4.3, but a lot of my apps would not work. My advice would be to try one of JC's 10.1 builds(not the 3KERN builds as they were buggy for me)
> 
> http://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/cmtouchpad/testing


Thanks this was good advise and what we would've recommended :ANGEL:



JAK said:


> Hey guys,been out of the loop for a while and it looks like there has been a lot of changes since I installed my last ROM. My TP has 4.1.2 with JC's 10-20130304 build on it. I mainly use it as a remote for my chromecast and for the web,email and some casual games. It's pretty stable with the occasional app crash and a couple reboots in the last year. Would it be worth it to update to 4.2 10.1 for me, 4.4 sounds buggy and not worth the trouble. If 4.2 is worth the upgrade could you point to the proper instructions to do so,I would need to increase the partition space right? Thanks for all your hard work.


Hi, you sort of need to read the last couple pages to understand. This has been asked a lot lately and I've even added new info to the OP about it. Gor had some good advise for you, the CM10.1 builds are the way to go. Either CM10.1 builds, Jcsullins or Milaqs are a good suggestion. Note that Jcsullins builds are based on Milaqs CM10.1 builds so they're very similar.

What I recommend doing:

1.Make a backup

2.Uninstall Android

3.Install Android CM10.1 package with ACME5

4.Restore the data partition from your old backup and get your old apps and setup. I show the steps at the end of this video for making and restoring the backup. The Kernel 3.0 build mentioned here is fun to try but isn't as fully functional as the other builds.






This will get you up to date with a newer rom and the ACMEInstaller5. From here you'll be set to upgrade or test any available roms.

Have fun and please no swearing :zipped: in the forums.


----------



## nevertells

JAK said:


> Yea,your a real comedian. Let me go read through the 4700 plus posts in those 2 threads and I'll get back to you in a few minutes. You probably put more effort into your first font resizing post than it would of taken to just give me a real response.


I didn't resize anything. I just copied the subject line from both threads. If you have even bothered to read the OP of both, you would know that. And why don't you go back and edit the profanity out of your post. You can post all the rude comments you want(I'm thick skinned, ya know), but if you want to continue to have access here, the profanity has to go. You really need to take a step back and see my post for what it was. If you had followed my advise, you would already be driving a newer Rom instead of getting yourself all worked up over nothing. If you really let yourself get all PO'ed over a little large text, you must be hell on wheels on the highway. Hey, ten thousand comedians out of work and you had to draw me. Hee, hee! :fox:


----------



## nevertells

karelj said:


> How about you go to the first page where all the guides and links have been updated? Your initial queries are too generic for a specific answer. Plus it comes right on the heels of a conversation detailing how folks dont even put in the effort to figure stuff out before asking questions.


Excellent point karekj. Just a couple of posts before his it was all discussed. All could have been avoided if he had just read a little.


----------



## JAK

nevertells said:


> I didn't resize anything. I just copied the subject line from both threads. If you have even bothered to read the OP of both, you would know that. And why don't you go back and edit the profanity out of your post. You can post all the rude comments you want(I'm thick skinned, ya know), but if you want to continue to have access here, the profanity has to go. You really need to take a step back and see my post for what it was. If you had followed my advise, you would already be driving a newer Rom instead of getting yourself all worked up over nothing. If you really let yourself get all PO'ed over a little large text, you must be hell on wheels on the highway. Hey, ten thousand comedians out of work and you had to draw me. Hee, hee! :fox:
> 
> So you went to the trouble of coping and pasting from other pages and other threads,I stand corrected. My first question was asking for a opinion if I could benefit from a update,not sure I would find that in a instructional video. The second was a simple question of pointing me to the right instructions for my situation if I wanted to update,I didn't ask you to hold my hand through the process. The fact that you were sarcastic and deprecating to two politely asked question begs the question,who is thinned skin. I'm just tired of people in forums with bad attitudes that think they can talk down to anybody they come across. They act this way from their computer but I bet they wouldn't talk to somebody's face like that.


----------



## nevertells

JAK said:


> My point is that more folks than myself have tried to point out to you that the information is right there in the OP(original post) of both threads that will answer most if not all your questions. The videos are there to help supplement the information in the OP's. And I don't think pointing you to the information you need is hand holding. If you mistook my attempt at humor as sarcastic or deprecating, begs the question , who is thin skinned. I wasn't even close. Trust me, you have not seen me at my best when I get a real dirt bag over in the XDA forum. They can get really nasty over there. Like Karelj pointed out, your questions were too generic not to mention this had all been discussed just a few posts before yours about folks asking for suggestions before they had tried doing a little homework on their own. There is kind of an understanding that folks need to at least read the OP of the thread they are posting in before asking the same questions that have been asked and answered dozens of times.  Just for your information, a general rule of thumb is to read the OP and the last ten or so pages to get the drift of the latest discussion and up-to-date information not all 2400 posts. And just to show you I am not such a bad guy, my humblest apology if you were offended. But I'm not changing my style of humor, not even for you. :grin:
> 
> NT


----------



## karelj

JAK said:


> So you went to the trouble of coping and pasting from other pages and other threads,I stand corrected. My first question was asking for a opinion if I could benefit from a update,not sure I would find that in a instructional video. The second was a simple question of pointing me to the right instructions for my situation if I wanted to update,I didn't ask you to hold my hand through the process. The fact that you were sarcastic and deprecating to two politely asked question begs the question,who is thinned skin. I'm just tired of people in forums with bad attitudes that think they can talk down to anybody they come across. They act this way from their computer but I bet they wouldn't talk to somebody's face like that.


Both of your questions would have been answered if you had just...read...the..material that was indicated.
As for 'talking to somebody's face like that'...well, I ccan't speak for anyone else, but I came of age in the New York punk rock scene of the late 80's and onwards. Not to mention also the experience of living in Brooklyn for that time period. I am more than happy to let anyone know, in person, EXACTLY what I think of them.

Do yourself a favor. Get over it. Go read what was indicated and if you have specific questions there are many people who will happily help.


----------



## DroidFan12

JC's new package (cm-11-20140403-SNAPSHOT-TEST-tenderloin.zip) is failing on my existing build cm-10.1-20140105-EXPERIMENTAL-3KERN_TEST-tenderloin.zip i am missing anything here?


----------



## RolandDeschain79

DroidFan12 said:


> JC's new package (cm-11-20140403-SNAPSHOT-TEST-tenderloin.zip) is failing on my existing build cm-10.1-20140105-EXPERIMENTAL-3KERN_TEST-tenderloin.zip i am missing anything here?


You will need to get Jcsullins latest DM CWM or Jcsullins/Philz Touch DM CWM to install that rom. Read all about installing data media builds in the 2nd OP post below.

*[ROM GUIDE] How to install Android 4.4.2 Data Media builds on the HP TouchPad*

*Download Jcsullins DM-CWM Recovery and Moboot:*

*A]**update-CWM-jcs-dm-tenderloin-20140317.zip*

*Note: *Normal DM-CWM that you navigate with the volume and home buttons. Both SDcards are accessible see picture.



*Or*

*(Optional) Download **Philz+Jcsullins Touch Interface DM-CWM and Moboot:*

*B]Download PhilZ_CWM-jcs-dm-tenderloin-20140317.zip*

*Note: *A fully touch interface version of the DM-CWM for the HP TouchPad by Jcsullins and PhilZ. It's a lot of fun to try out see picture below.


----------



## DroidFan12

Thankyou Bro! I will give a shot!.


----------



## DroidFan12

RolandDeschain79 said:


> You will need to get Jcsullins latest DM CWM or Jcsullins/Philz Touch DM CWM to install that rom. Read all about installing data media builds in the 2nd OP post below.
> 
> *[ROM GUIDE] How to install Android 4.4.2 Data Media builds on the HP TouchPad*
> 
> *Download Jcsullins DM-CWM Recovery and Moboot:*
> 
> *A]**update-CWM-jcs-dm-tenderloin-20140317.zip*
> 
> *Note: *Normal DM-CWM that you navigate with the volume and home buttons. Both SDcards are accessible see picture.
> 
> 
> 
> *Or*
> 
> *(Optional) Download **Philz+Jcsullins Touch Interface DM-CWM and Moboot:*
> 
> *B]Download PhilZ_CWM-jcs-dm-tenderloin-20140317.zip*
> 
> *Note: *A fully touch interface version of the DM-CWM for the HP TouchPad by Jcsullins and PhilZ. It's a lot of fun to try out see picture below.


Do i need a latest GAPPS version?


----------



## Mpgrimm2

DroidFan12 said:


> Do i need a latest GAPPS version?


Yep, there are 3 versions of gapps 4.4 kk linked in post 2...
- 20130125 from Goo.im/Milaq's/Invisiblek's site 
What I use with CM11
- latest PA Gapps (micro, mini, or full)
What I use with Evervolv 4.4 kk
- Gapps by "Banks"

Sent from my "Up All Night, Sleep All Day" 4.4KK DM Touchpad


----------



## DroidFan12

Mpgrimm2 said:


> Yep, there are 3 versions of gapps 4.4 kk linked in post 2...
> - 20130125 from Goo.im/Milaq's/Invisiblek's site
> What I use with CM11
> - latest PA Gapps (micro, mini, or full)
> What I use with Evervolv 4.4 kk
> - Gapps by "Banks"
> 
> Sent from my "Up All Night, Sleep All Day" 4.4KK DM Touchpad


Can you provide me links for the goo.im site please


----------



## nevertells

DroidFan12 said:


> Can you provide me links for the goo.im site please


So what is wrong with the links in post #2 that Grimm suggested?


----------



## Jiminey

Is the April 5th, 2014 JCSullins CM-11 android build based on the 3.0 Kernel (http://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/cmtouchpad/testing//cm-11-20140405-SNAPSHOT-jcsullins-tenderloin.zip)?


----------



## Mpgrimm2

I haven't updated from the 4/3 dm build to the 4/5 DM build yet, but the 4/3 build has the 3.0 kernel so I would bet that the newer version is 3.0 kernel as well. Why?

Sent from my "Up All Night Sleep All Day" Nexus 5!


----------



## Jiminey

Mpgrimm2 said:


> I haven't updated from the 4/3 dm build to the 4/5 DM build yet, but the 4/3 build has the 3.0 kernel so I would bet that the newer version is 3.0 kernel as well. Why?
> 
> Sent from my "Up All Night Sleep All Day" Nexus 5!


I am currently running JCSullins CM-10.1 with 3.0 Kernel (cm-10.1-20140125-EXPERIMENTAL-3KERN_TEST-tenderloin.zip) and have confirmed that it has multi-charger detection built in. i.e. it charges at the with my aftermarket dual iPad car charger, 2 x 2.4 Amp (http://www.scosche.com/ipad-usb-car-charger-two-port), at the same speed as using the HP Touchpad wall-charger. I have verified charger rates with JCSullins charge test app (http://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/cmtouchpad/apps) and the Battery Monitor Widget App.

I am not exactly sure when these multi-charger detection changes were implemented, but I was thinking they may be part of the kernel 3.0 updates by JCSullins? If JCSullins new CM-11 has the 3.0 kernel also, I am assuming it will also have the multi-charger detection, so I can charge at full speed off my iPad car charger.

I found this JCSullins CM-11 commit in Github that appears to be related to multi-charger detection:

(https://github.com/milaq/android_kernel_hp_tenderloin/commit/1778c56065da741a56fcb5238f2695215aa1fde8).


----------



## nevertells

Jiminey said:


> Is the April 5th, 2014 JCSullins CM-11 android build based on the 3.0 Kernel (http://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/cmtouchpad/testing//cm-11-20140405-SNAPSHOT-jcsullins-tenderloin.zip)?


I installed it and it is 3.0 kernel.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

nevertells said:


> So what is wrong with the links in post #2 that Grimm suggested?


I'm still amazed that people can't be bothered to even look at the OP. I spent a longtime including every possible link 



DroidFan12 said:


> Can you provide me links for the goo.im site please


Unfortunately its not found on the main goo.im page. Please read the OP. For those of you new to the internetz, you can search a page(wall-of-text) by pressing Crtl + F. Then type the name you're looking for and it will bring up the number or references on that page. In this case type gapps and look for one of many available links. This could help you to find things in the future.

*Gapps Downloads & Extras:*

*Main Gapps page @ Goo.im*

*Android 4.4 Gapps:*

Android 4.4 Kitkat Gapps:
Android 4.4 Kitkat Gapps:

Android 4.4 Kitkat Gapps:


----------



## RolandDeschain79

For anyone testing out Jcsullins new CM11 builds there is an updated build available. I've added it into the OP now.

*[Download Rom] cm-11-20140405-SNAPSHOT-TEST-tenderloin.zip By Jcsullins*

*Android 4.4 Gapps:*

Android 4.4 Kitkat Gapps:
Android 4.4 Kitkat Gapps:

Android 4.4 Kitkat Gapps:


----------



## cwells5862

He guys I just want to thank you for this forum. I have two 16G TP's and one is running JCSullins CM-11 android build based on the 3.0 Kernel and the other is running cm-10.1-20140125-EXPERIMENTAL-3KERN_TEST-tenderloin.zip. So far I have had no issues at all with the 10.1. I did a clean install using RolandDeschain79's (which is great) videos and step by step instructions. My CM11 TP is runnning well too but has a couple of bugs, one is when it goes to sleep sometimes I need to do a hard reset to wake it up or i have to put it on a charger. The other one is when playing some games I loose the ability to swipe verticaly. I restarted mt TP and after a couple of minutes it happened again. It may be the games but I have the same games installed on the other TP and no issues there. I will uninstall them and try again. I am to the point where both TP's run better than my Galaxy Tab2 10.1 and am considering selling it since I wont need it now that I have two TP's that out perform the Galaxy. Please keep up the good work amd again I want to thank you all for all of your hard work and making my 3 year old tablet run as well or even better than the newer models.


----------



## DroidFan12

Thanks for your great support for the Touchpad community!!


----------



## Mpgrimm2

FYI. It's about half way down the list on the main gapps page. Here is the gapps-kk-20140105-signed.zip link from goo.im (same md5 as Milaq/Invisiblek)



RolandDeschain79 said:


> Unfortunately its not found on the main goo.im page. Please read the OP. For those of you new to the internetz, you can search a page(wall-of-text) by pressing Crtl + F. Then type the name you're looking for and it will bring up the number or references on that page. In this case type gapps and look for one of many available links. This could help you to find things in the future.
> 
> *Gapps Downloads & Extras:*
> 
> *Main Gapps page @ Goo.im*
> 
> *Android 4.4 Gapps:*
> 
> Android 4.4 Kitkat Gapps:
> Android 4.4 Kitkat Gapps:
> 
> Android 4.4 Kitkat Gapps:


----------



## DroidFan12

RolandDeschain79 said:


> For anyone testing out Jcsullins new CM11 builds there is an updated build available. I've added it into the OP now.
> 
> *[Download Rom] cm-11-20140405-SNAPSHOT-TEST-tenderloin.zip By Jcsullins*
> 
> *Android 4.4 Gapps:*
> 
> Android 4.4 Kitkat Gapps:
> Android 4.4 Kitkat Gapps:
> 
> Android 4.4 Kitkat Gapps:


Roland,

I flashed the latest rom and gapps you posted. i am getting errors i am unable to login to any of Google accounts. please help..

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mpgrimm2

DroidFan12 said:


> Roland,
> 
> I flashed the latest rom and gapps you posted. i am getting errors i am unable to login to any of Google accounts. please help..
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Not enough info to help. Did u read post 2 about installing data media ROMs?

Sent from my "Up All Night, Sleep All Day" 4.4KK DM Touchpad


----------



## nevertells

DroidFan12 said:


> Roland,
> 
> I flashed the latest rom and gapps you posted. i am getting errors i am unable to login to any of Google accounts. please help..
> 
> Thanks in advance.


To elaborate a bit on what Grimm said, did you clean install this or dirty install over something else? If you dirty installed, over what existing Rom? If you clean installed, explain completely every step you took.


----------



## DroidFan12

nevertells said:


> To elaborate a bit on what Grimm said, did you clean install this or dirty install over something else? If you dirty installed, over what existing Rom? If you clean installed, explain completely every step you took.


Alright I wanted to go with the clean install path. So i tried to clean up with WebOS doctor. now its not passing 12%. Can anyone shed light on fixing this...


----------



## nevertells

DroidFan12 said:


> Alright I wanted to go with the clean install path. So i tried to clean up with WebOS doctor. now its not passing 12%. Can anyone shed light on fixing this...


Did you uninstall Android before trying to run WebOS Doctor?


----------



## Mpgrimm2

DroidFan12 said:


> Alright I wanted to go with the clean install path. So i tried to clean up with WebOS doctor. now its not passing 12%. Can anyone shed light on fixing this...


NT is on top of this one. Tapatalk isn't working with RootzWiki for me currently, so I cant quote part of the OP easily but you need to go to the section at the bottom ...

"How and when to use WebOS Dr"

There are thread links to the 12% issue you have run into. You may be in a tough spot.


----------



## Mpgrimm2

Edit.


----------



## Mpgrimm2

Ughh. Duplicates.


----------



## DroidFan12

No.. i have fixed the webos doctor issue now. should do run Acmeuninstaller2 ?


----------



## nevertells

DroidFan12 said:


> No.. i have fixed the webos doctor issue now. should do run Acmeuninstaller2 ?


Droidfan, you are forcing me into lecture mode here. By what you are saying and doing, it appears pretty obvious that you have not read the OP or did a really sloppy job of doing so. Otherwise, you would not have even tried to run WebOS. You are not answering the questions we are asking or following the suggestions we are giving you. This makes it really hard to try to help you. Installing a CM11/Android 4.4 DM Rom requires a certain amount of technical skill and doing enough reading so you understand what you need to do. So, here is a reading assignment. After you are done, if you still have questions, come back here and we'll see if we can help you.

Start with post #1 and #2 here: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/40107-rom-guide-how-to-updateinstall-android-42-43-and-442-builds-on-the-hp-touchpad/
Watch the videos too.

Then read posts #2, #3 and #4 here: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/116097-info-my-hp-tp-datamedia-recovery-rom-notes-install-guide-4-08-14/

The whole point of Roland and Grimm creating these threads was so folks like yourself could educate yourself about installing data/media Roms and not have to come here and ask such basic questions like you have asked so far. Sorry if this sounds a little harsh, but you have to learn to help yourself before we can help you.

NT


----------



## DroidFan12

Sure thanks for your inputs. Can you just help me how to fix webos. I am unable to install run novacom command. I have now fresh WEBOS installed.

Also i am unable to get to webos recovery mode..

I have been playing with since 2011 very beginning , never had any issues.. Only 4.4 landed in some issues.


----------



## nevertells

What do you mean by help you fix WebOS? You say you have a fresh WebOS installed. So what needs fixing?

WebOS recovery mode is attained by holding down volume up while rebooting the TouchPad. And this is my point, how to get WebOS recovery is the most basic of questions. You should already know this. Now please, go read the two links and watched the videos. You have a lot of learning to do.

NT


----------



## DroidFan12

nevertells said:


> What do you mean by help you fix WebOS? You say you have a fresh WebOS installed. So what needs fixing?
> 
> WebOS recovery mode is attained by holding down volume up while rebooting the TouchPad. And this is my point, how to get WebOS recovery is the most basic of questions. You should already know this. Now please, go read the two links and watched the videos. You have a lot of learning to do.
> 
> NT


Look at this thread. i have 2 pcs one windows 7 and win 8.1 pro both of them are giving error saying "unable to find device"

C:\Program Files\Palm, Inc>novacom.exe boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller5
unable to find device

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/17737-helpunable-to-find-device-really-frustrated-tried-everything/page-2


----------



## Mpgrimm2

Do u have a space after the > ?
The filename has to match exactly. While typing Acmeinsta hit the 'tab' key and if you are in the correct directory for command prompt it will complete the rest. (See also RolandDeschain79's How to install Android the easy way thread for specifics).

Sent from my "Up All Night Sleep All Day" Nexus 5!


----------



## DroidFan12

Ran the following post TAB...

C:\Program Files\Palm, Inc>ACMEInstaller3
'ACMEInstaller3' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Program Files\Palm, Inc>novacom.exe
unable to find device

C:\Program Files\Palm, Inc>


----------



## Mpgrimm2

You are doing some thing wrong. Review the OP from the following...
http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/31548-[ROM-GUIDE]-How-to-install-Android-on-the-HP-TouchPad-"The-Easy-Way"#entry863824


----------



## DroidFan12

What i am hearing is Win7 64 bit and Win 8.1 64 bit are having some issues while running novacom. I had a 32 bit office computer which worked fine..


----------



## nevertells

DroidFan12 said:


> What i am hearing is Win7 64 bit and Win 8.1 64 bit are having some issues while running novacom. I had a 32 bit office computer which worked fine..


All my PCs are Windows 7 64 bit. All but one loves my Touchpads and the one that doesn't flat out refuses to work with any Touchpad. I have no clue what makes one PC hate my HP TouchPads and the others loves them. I also hear that Windows XP PCs work well with HP TouchPads.


----------



## nevertells

DroidFan12 said:


> Ran the following post TAB...
> 
> C:\Program Files\Palm, Inc>ACMEInstaller3
> 'ACMEInstaller3' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
> operable program or batch file.
> 
> C:\Program Files\Palm, Inc>novacom.exe
> unable to find device
> 
> C:\Program Files\Palm, Inc>





Mpgrimm2 said:


> You are doing some thing wrong. Review the OP from the following...
> -How-to-install-Android-on-the-HP-TouchPad-]http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/31548-[ROM-GUIDE]-How-to-install-Android-on-the-HP-TouchPad-"The-Easy-Way"#entry863824


In particular droidfan, watch Roland's how to install Android the easy way video. I agree with Grimm, you are doing something wrong or you need to find a PC that likes HP TouchPads.


----------



## garux

DroidFan12 said:


> What i am hearing is Win7 64 bit and Win 8.1 64 bit are having some issues while running novacom. I had a 32 bit office computer which worked fine..


Try renaming C:\Program Files\Palm, Inc to C:\Program Files\Palm, Inc.old. Then run novacom, see if it re-creates the directory C:\Program Files\Palm, Inc

If you are familiar with a Windows Program called services, run it, then click on name to be sure names are in alphabetic order, scroll down, you should see a services named Palm Novacom, with a status of started. If you do not see the services or it's not started, you will get 'unable to fine device'. This service MUST be running and started for the novacom commands to work.

If novacom created directory, C:\Program Files\Palm, Inc , then make sure you copy the others files as outlined in the OP.

Good Luck.


----------



## Mpgrimm2

And use ACMEinstaller5.

Sent from my "Up All Night Sleep All Day" Nexus 5!


----------



## DroidFan12

Did a brand new installation by removing all old NOVACOM and installed a new one. still same issue on Win 8.1 PRO.

C:\Program Files\Palm, Inc>novacom
unable to find device

C:\Program Files\Palm, Inc>

Any suggestions for fixing this windows issue, i know many had and faced same issues with Win 7 and 8 - 64 bit based machines.


----------



## garux

Sorry,I forgot a step:

1. Try renaming C:\Program Files\Palm, Inc to C:\Program Files\Palm, Inc.old.

2. On your PC, go to Control Panel, then select uninstall a program, then un-install novaomd

3. Then run novacom, see if it re-creates the directory C:\Program Files\Palm, Inc

4. If you are familiar with a Windows Program called services, run it, then click on name to be sure names are in alphabetic order, scroll down, you should see a services named Palm Novacom, with a status of started. If you do not see the services or it's not started, you will get 'unable to fine device'. This service MUST be running and started for the novacom commands to work.

5. If novacom created directory, C:\Program Files\Palm, Inc , then make sure you copy the others files as outlined in the OP.

This should do it.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

DroidFan12 said:


> Did a brand new installation by removing all old NOVACOM and installed a new one. still same issue on Win 8.1 PRO.
> 
> C:\Program Files\Palm, Inc>novacom
> unable to find device
> 
> C:\Program Files\Palm, Inc>
> 
> Any suggestions for fixing this windows issue, i know many had and faced same issues with Win 7 and 8 - 64 bit based machines.


My work computer here is running Win 8.1 x64 and I have no issues using the Novacom software. Have you read this important note that I just increased in size for the OP? I get this question every other day on YouTube. I've noted it in the videos description, the forum thread and even overlay it on the video too.

*Note(Important):* If you're unable to install Android and/or get a message like "failed to connect to server" you may have encountered a problem when installing either Java or Novacom. Disable your Antivirus/firewall software and try to uninstall and reinstall both Java or Novacom. If its still not working try another computer or laptop, this fixes the problem 99% of the time.﻿


----------



## DroidFan12

Alright Guys, Sorry for bothering you all. Finally i fixed Webos and installed 4.4 followed Roland tutorial. Ran the update-cm-tenderloin-data_resize_24576-0.1.zip for 32GB Touchpads as well.

Now when i run the 4.4 modular, i am getting "SD card memory" Error and the installation exits out. Plz advise how to increase the space and move forward.


----------



## BigBrutha

Hi Guys,

I've been playing with TouchPad since the beginning but for the first time I'm at a loss. I'm trying to follow the guide exactly, have read everything thoroughly and still can't get past the resizing flashes. I have doctored my TP three times in the last 12 hours so I finally registered to post for help.

Everything seems to go normally at first. I get a clean WebOS 3.0.5 with 12.5 GB available, then install moboot 038 and the CWM, no prob. Then when I try to flash the "update-cm-tenderloin-data_resize_12288-0.1.zip" it fails. Then I get all kinds of strange behavior from the SD card (won't mount, CWM boot loop, etc.) until I doctor it again. I noticed this time that I had 12.5 GB free before flashing CWM and moboot. I rebooted to WebOS to copy the "update-cm-tenderloin-data_resize_12288-0.1.zip" file to the cminstall folder and noticed my free space was now only 10.3 GB. Is that my problem? Am I doing something wrong or is that normal to lose 2.2 GB from moboot and CWM?

I had tailor when I started but for some reason preware won't connect to any feeds right now so I haven't been able to add it back in and check it manually. I read a forum with someone who had the same problem here (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2700022) and he fixed it by using the "_16gbTP_Gradular_data_resize_8192-0.1.zip"_ instead. If I try that same approach, won't I be limiting my available space for android in the process? I have no intention of booting into WebOS once this is set up so I don't care if it has any more space than it needs to exist. I also read an old post that said you can get an extra 2 GB free by doctoring to WebOS 3.0 instead of 3.0.5. Would that be helpful or is that a different memory space? Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## nevertells

DroidFan12 said:


> Now when i run the 4.4 modular, i am getting "SD card memory" Error and the installation exits out. Plz advise how to increase the space and move forward.


4.4 modular? What the heck are you talking about?

Did you do all the reading I suggested? Did you watch the videos? You don't answer questions we ask you, you don't do things we ask you to do, you ask questions but don't provide enough information with them so we can figure out what you are talking about. You are impossible to help. I think maybe it is time you sell your Touchpad and buy a tablet that you use and NOT try to do any rooting of custom Roms or uninstall Android and use your Touchpad in WebOS. I'm trying to be nice guy. Installing custom Roms is not for you.


----------



## Mpgrimm2

Bigbrutha, thanks for looking through the thread. As you noticed there have been a handful of 16Gb TP users who have had that issue. 
Not sure why some have enough space and some do not. If you post in Gradular's thread, perhaps you can ask him to make a 10Gb zip that will work for these rare cases .
(Perhaps its a webos 3.0.5 vs 3.0.0 issue).

Sent from my "Up All Night Sleep All Day" Nexus 5!


----------



## DroidFan12

nevertells said:


> 4.4 modular? What the heck are you talking about?
> 
> Did you do all the reading I suggested? Did you watch the videos? You don't answer questions we ask you, you don't do things we ask you to do, you ask questions but don't provide enough information with them so we can figure out what you are talking about. You are impossible to help. I think maybe it is time you sell your Touchpad and buy a tablet that you use and NOT try to do any rooting of custom Roms or uninstall Android and use your Touchpad in WebOS. I'm trying to be nice guy. Installing custom Roms is not for you.


Dont get offended... I fixed all the issues, finally ran the mini modular gapps its working find.. Now Preware did not install well. I ran using webos Quick installer did not install, even though it took more time..


----------



## Mpgrimm2

DroidFan12 said:


> ... I fixed all the issues, finally ran the mini modular gapps its working find..


Glad you figured it out, but I'm curious about what specifically happened during your install (not preware stuff) and what specifically fixed the various errors you ran into? It was difficult to follow and may help others.

Sent from my "Up All Night Sleep All Day" Nexus 5!


----------



## nevertells

BigBrutha said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I've been playing with TouchPad since the beginning but for the first time I'm at a loss. I'm trying to follow the guide exactly, have read everything thoroughly and still can't get past the resizing flashes. I have doctored my TP three times in the last 12 hours so I finally registered to post for help.
> 
> Everything seems to go normally at first. I get a clean WebOS 3.0.5 with 12.5 GB available, then install moboot 038 and the CWM, no prob. Then when I try to flash the "update-cm-tenderloin-data_resize_12288-0.1.zip" it fails. Then I get all kinds of strange behavior from the SD card (won't mount, CWM boot loop, etc.) until I doctor it again. I noticed this time that I had 12.5 GB free before flashing CWM and moboot. I rebooted to WebOS to copy the "update-cm-tenderloin-data_resize_12288-0.1.zip" file to the cminstall folder and noticed my free space was now only 10.3 GB. Is that my problem? Am I doing something wrong or is that normal to lose 2.2 GB from moboot and CWM?
> 
> I had tailor when I started but for some reason preware won't connect to any feeds right now so I haven't been able to add it back in and check it manually. I read a forum with someone who had the same problem here (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2700022) and he fixed it by using the "_16gbTP_Gradular_data_resize_8192-0.1.zip"_ instead. If I try that same approach, won't I be limiting my available space for android in the process? I have no intention of booting into WebOS once this is set up so I don't care if it has any more space than it needs to exist. I also read an old post that said you can get an extra 2 GB free by doctoring to WebOS 3.0 instead of 3.0.5. Would that be helpful or is that a different memory space? Thanks in advance for any help.


First mistake, you ran WebOS Doctor. Question, did you read both of Roland's threads. Right there in the OP of the how to install the easy way thread you will find this: *How and when to Use the WebOS Doctor **(Important):. *Had you read that, you would have not run WebOS Doctor. That set you back to a new WebOS installation and I'll bet you have not installed the root certificate update which Roland explains in this video:






After doing that, you will be able to get Preware and Tailor installed again.

I don't have a 16gb TouchPad, so I have no way to test why that particular ziip does not install, but the discussions we have had here:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/37875-how-to-guide-for-changing-your-system-data-and-cache-partition-sizes-to-whatever-you-want/page-21

starting with post #208.

I am the one who mentioned I moved back to WebOS 3.0.0 to free up 2gb of memory. Some have said that they think that version 3.0.5 needs to be installed for CM11 to work correctly. My TouchPad runs fine running version 3.0.0. Here is the deal, all unused memory is dedicated to the WebOS media USB drive which after Android is installed is shared with Android. What changes with the installation of a data/media Rom, most of that memory is moved from the /media partition to the /data partition. What we think is happening on a 16gb TouchPad is, to install moboot and cwm, the files are placed in the cminstall folder on the media SD card. When you try to run the resize zip, because those files are there, not enough memory is available to move to /data, so the install fails. Garux has proven if you use the smaller 8192 zip, the resize works fine. Gradular may be working on a new zip that moves around 10gb of memory.

If you want to be our guinea pig, here is what I suggest. You *must *uninstall Android using ACMEUninstaller2. Once that is done, I would next boot WebOS, and from settings/device info/reset options, erase the USB drive. Next I would run WebOS doctor to revert back to WebOS 3.0.0. You know how to do that! :goodcry:

After version 3.0.0 is installed, you should install the Root certificate per Roland's video so you can minimally set up WebOS. You do not need to install Preware and Tailor right now, do that later. Check the memory available to WebOS, it should be somewhere between 27 and 28 gb of memory. Now like you have done before, place moboot and cwm in the cminstall folder. After they are installed, try to run the 12288 zip and see if it will run. I think it will because you reverted back to WebOS 3.0.0. and have enough free memory to move that much memory over to /data and have I figure around 1.5 gb or so left for the WebOS USB drive. Now, if the zip still fails, try the 8192 zip. Be sure after running a resize zip, you reboot back to recovery as instructed by the resize script.

Two rules about running WebOS Doctor, never ever run the Doctor without uninstalling Android first, bad things will happen. Your wife or girlfriend will become mysteriously pregnant. Your house will collapse, and your car will catch on fire. :emoji_u1f604: Never run the Doctor to try to fix an Android problem. Remember that section of Roland's OP I quoted at the beginning of this, go read it and you will know why.

Lastly, please report back what you find after doing all this guinea pig stuff. It will help figure out why the zip is not running and with the decision on whether to create another resize zip and include some warnings in Grimm's and Roland's threads.

Thanks, NT


----------



## nevertells

DroidFan12 said:


> Dont get offended... I fixed all the issues, finally ran the mini modular gapps its working find.. Now Preware did not install well. I ran using webos Quick installer did not install, even though it took more time..


Not offended pal, just frustrated with you. What I said in the previous post was just a suggestion.

I strongly suspect that English is not your first language, so this is just a being nosy question, where are you from?

I'm happy for you that you got it installed and working.

NT


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Hey Guys, Great news.. looks like Jcsullins has just posted a new CM11 build :grin:

Jcsullins Quote here:



> Jscullins: This update should address those issues:





> Originally Posted by *icy_gt *Yea music will stop when u lock the screen and it wont play again until u restart it... And it gets stuck n deep sleep sometimes...


* cm-11-20140409-SNAPSHOT-jcsullins-tenderloin.zip*


----------



## Mpgrimm2

Here's another 16Gb TP user at XDA (the_ape's thread) running into issues:


bogdatov said:


> Hi, is it possible to get zip file for 10.5 data ? I'm trying to use 3.0.5 with 16GB touchpad and KitKat 4.4 and no matter what I do I cant resize - not enough space. I did webos doctor, I erased USB drive, etc. Even downgraded to webos doctor 3.0.0 to save on space.It does not work for me  Please ....





mpgrimm2 said:


> I'm going to repost this in Gradular's RootzWiki thread.. He also has similar data resize zips and you are not the only person to report this, but the first to report rolling back to webos 3.0.0 to see if you got more space for the move.
> 
> PS: have you tried running the 8gb zip reboot, and then try the 2gb zip and reboot to get about 10Gb total? The_Ape's zips are cumulative (I think) and can be run multiple times (after rebooting in between). Gradular's zips are not cumulative.


Sent from my "Up All Night Sleep All Day" Nexus 5!


----------



## DroidFan12

Thanks for your kind inputs!


----------



## DroidFan12

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Hey Guys, Great news.. looks like Jcsullins has just posted a new CM11 build :grin:
> 
> Jcsullins Quote here:
> 
> * cm-11-20140409-SNAPSHOT-jcsullins-tenderloin.zip*


Installed the latest package * cm-11-20140409-SNAPSHOT-jcsullins-tenderloin.zip *from JC everything is working fine. I was not able to use full modular gapps package due to sdcard partion issues. Right now i am running mini modular which working fine.

I thought of throwing this tablet, All these developers have put tremendous effort and gave life this tablet. Thanks for your outstanding work on this project...


----------



## RolandDeschain79

BigBrutha said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I've been playing with TouchPad since the beginning but for the first time I'm at a loss. I'm trying to follow the guide exactly, have read everything thoroughly and still can't get past the resizing flashes. I have doctored my TP three times in the last 12 hours so I finally registered to post for help.
> 
> Everything seems to go normally at first. I get a clean WebOS 3.0.5 with 12.5 GB available, then install moboot 038 and the CWM, no prob. Then when I try to flash the "update-cm-tenderloin-data_resize_12288-0.1.zip" it fails. Then I get all kinds of strange behavior from the SD card (won't mount, CWM boot loop, etc.) until I doctor it again. I noticed this time that I had 12.5 GB free before flashing CWM and moboot. I rebooted to WebOS to copy the "update-cm-tenderloin-data_resize_12288-0.1.zip" file to the cminstall folder and noticed my free space was now only 10.3 GB. Is that my problem? Am I doing something wrong or is that normal to lose 2.2 GB from moboot and CWM?
> 
> I had tailor when I started but for some reason preware won't connect to any feeds right now so I haven't been able to add it back in and check it manually. I read a forum with someone who had the same problem here (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2700022) and he fixed it by using the "_16gbTP_Gradular_data_resize_8192-0.1.zip"_ instead. If I try that same approach, won't I be limiting my available space for android in the process? I have no intention of booting into WebOS once this is set up so I don't care if it has any more space than it needs to exist. I also read an old post that said you can get an extra 2 GB free by doctoring to WebOS 3.0 instead of 3.0.5. Would that be helpful or is that a different memory space? Thanks in advance for any help.


Nowhere in the instructions does it tell you to run the WebOS doctor. In fact I try to avoid you needing to run this by telling you to wipe your SDcard from WebOS. This is covered in step one, people have a lot of misconceptions about what the Doctor is used for.

In several places I tell you that you Must wipe your SDcard. Running the doctor does Not wipe your SDcard and I hear no mention in your post of you doing this. If the space is not free, then the flashable zips won't work. If the flashable zips fail the first time then they won't work until you wipe the SDcard. Manually deleting the files doesn't always work.

*1)Uninstall Android and Clean up your SDcard:*

A]Uninstall Android completely by using the ACMEUinstaller2, watch the instructional video here: Next you will need to cleanup your SDcard before we can change our partition sizes. After uninstalling Android you will automatically reboot to WebOS.

*Note:* I would highly recommend making a backup and transferring it to your PC before removing Android. If you decide to go back to your old setup this will make things easier.

*B]*Now from WebOS you must clear enough free space on the media partition in order to add that space to the data partition. You can do this quickly and easily by wiping all your SDcard data from the rest options in WebOS. You could also manually delete files to clear up the space but wiping all your data is highly recommend and ensures that the flashable zips will work correctly in step # 3.

Completely wipe your SDcard by booting into WebOS and going to, settings/device info/reset options/erase USB drive.



*Note(Important): Backup, Backup, Backup,* This will delete absolutely everything on your SDcard so make sure you have your personal data files backed up on your computer. Don't forget to move your Nandroid backups onto your PC. By default CWM backups are located in SDcard/clockworkmod/backup/

*Note:*This will not affect your WebOS setup, apps or Preware and is highly recommended. The Touchpad will then reboot itself and the data will be erased.

*Note:*You could also manually delete files you have added onto your Touchpad but I would recommend cleaning off your SDcard from WebOS or the flashable zips to resize the partitions may not work correctly.

*A] Flashable zips(Recommended):* Advanced users Gradular and The Ape have both created zips you can flash through recovery that can make the partition changes quick and easy. Download the desired .zips either directly to your TouchPad or to your PC and then transfer them to the Touchpad with the USB cable. There are several flashable zips available but you must choose one that best accommodates your TouchPad model 16GB or 32GB. It's recommended to use the largest possible zips for your TouchPad model, a 32GB TouchPad could use this 24576 zip and 16GB HP Touchpad would use this 12288 zip. Flashing these zips will leave about 2.5GB of space on the Media partition for WebOS and move the majority of space to the Data partition for Android apps and file storage. If you use WebOS often, then you might wish to leave more space on the media partition.

*Download Flashable zips to move your free space from Media to Data:*

* [Thread]How to guide for changing your system, data, and cache partition sizes to whatever you want By Gradular*

update-cm-tenderloin-data_resize_12288-0.1.zip for 16GB Touchpads

update-cm-tenderloin-data_resize_24576-0.1.zip for 32GB Touchpads

64gbTP_ONLY_Gradular_data_resize_56320-0.1.zip for 64GB Touchpads

*Or*

*[Thread]Data Partition Size Changer CWM ZIPS By The_Ape*

data_plus_12288mb-signed.zip for 16GB Touchpads

data_plus_24576mb-signed.zip for 32GB Touchpads

*Note:* Before changing your partition size you must have enough free space on the media partition in order to add that space to the data partition. If the zips fail to flash make sure that you have previously wiped your USB drive via the instructions in step #1


----------



## mikec23

So - yesterday I took the plunge and redid my TP.

I took the TP right back to basics - removed Android, wiped the SD card in Webos and then removed every Webos app that I could, to create the most space possible. I then installed JCsullins latest DM build with moboot 3.8, Philz CWM jcs file and gapps-kk-20140105.

This was my first DM build, and I followed the steps very carefully. I built a bare machine with moboot and CWM using ACMEInstaller5 and then rebooted and ran the 32gbTP Gradular resize 24576 zip. I then immediately rebooted and loaded Android, using CWM, cm-11-20140409-SNAPSHOT.... and gapps-kk.....

This all worked well and the TP is now working flawlessly, but I had to do one thing - the tablet was defaulting to booting into Webos. I looked in the /bin folder and found that there was no moboot.default file. I created the file and put in "Cyanagenmod" and now it defaults as expected to Android.

I don't know which step is supposed to create the moboot.default file, but I am wondering whether the side step to resize the SD cards was the reason.

Did I miss something or is there an install script that doesn't catch all circumstances?


----------



## Mpgrimm2

Previously when ACMEinstaller was used to install CM (update- etc) Acme appears to have created/set CM as the default boot. Since ACMEinstallers do not support Selinux Data Media builds we can only flash DM Cwm and Moboot so the default boot isn't set.
JcSullins has a file in his goo.im folder that can be flashed afterwards to set CM as Default boot. I have a modified version of this in post 5 (also deletes Evervolv) of my DM Info thread and also included in the cminstall v2 packs in my thread for this reason.

Sent from my "Up All Night Sleep All Day" Nexus 5!


----------



## nevertells

You can also use Cyboot from WebOS to correct the boot order problem.


----------



## thetter

Longtime Touchpad user. I've been flashing ROMs on my TP for quite a while. Thank you very much to all the dedicate folks that keep the touchpad current with the latest releases of Android!!!

I recently upgraded to Android 4.4.2 (Milaq's data media build CM 11-20140409) by following Roland Deschain's excellent tutorial (thanks Roland). However I am having a problem that I can't seem to solve. When booted to Android, I can not access my Touchpad from a windows 7 PC (I've tried 3 different PCs, each with Windows 7). The PC's do not see the Touchpad at all. Under a previous version of Android (ICS), the PCs were able see the Touchpad without problem. I have also plugged other Android devices into my PCs and they work fine. I have double checked to ensure that the "MTP" setting is turned on in Android. I've also enabled/disabled that setting to try to rectify the problem as well with no luck.

Another strange behavior is that the Touchpad will not charge while booted to Android. I am using the stock HP touchpad wall charger. However, when I boot to WebOS, my Windows PC can mount the touchpad just fine, although it only sees the WebOS partition. In addition, while booted to WebOS, the Touchpad charges correctly when plugged into the wall charger.

To install this version of Android, I completely


uninstalled Android (using ACMEUninstaller),
re-installed moboot (0.3.8) and Clockworkmod,
resized the partitions (System 600MB, Cache 200MB, Media 3GB, Data 24.5 GB) using Tailor (booted from WebOS)
Flashed Milaq's CM11 ROM (CM-11-20140409-UNOFFICIAL-tenderloin)
Flashed Gapps (gapps-kk-20140105)
Rebooted

Everything boots fine and runs fine, I just can no longer access it from a Windows machine. I looked in the "Device manager" in windows but there is no MTP USB device listed, nor is there any "unknown" device or anything that looks like it could be the Touchpad. It acts like the TP is not plugged in to the USB port at all.

As for the charging issue, I have installed the "Battery Monitor Widget" app to monitor battery usage. With the Touchpad plugged into the wall charger, the Battery Monitor Widget app shows the device as "unplugged" and discharging.

I went through the complete uninstall/reinstall process twice and each time got the same result.

It's acting like Android doesn't even see the USB port at all, yet WebOS sees it fine. Has anyone else seen this behavior? Any suggestions on how to fix it?

Thanks!!

THetter


----------



## nevertells

I would recommend you start over by running ACMEUninstaller2. Use ACMEInstaller5 to install Moboot 0.3.8 and *JcSullin's Philz cwm6.0.4.7 DM touch 20140317. *Then use CWM to flash Gradular's data_resize_24576.zip and then to install J.C. Sullins CM1120140409 Rom from here:

http://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/cmtouchpad/testing

Install the same Gapps. Be sure to reboot after flashing the resize zip before installing the Rom and Gapps. Now let's see how things work.


----------



## thetter

nevertells said:


> I would recommend you start over by running ACMEUninstaller2. Use ACMEInstaller5 to install Moboot 0.3.8 and *JcSullin's Philz cwm6.0.4.7 DM touch 20140317. *Then use CWM to flash Gradular's data_resize_24576.zip and then to install J.C. Sullins CM1120140409 Rom from here:
> 
> http://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/cmtouchpad/testing
> 
> Install the same Gapps. Be sure to reboot after flashing the resize zip before installing the Rom and Gapps. Now let's see how things work.


Thanks for your quick response!

OK, so I just completed following your suggestion. Uninstalled, reinstalled moboot and CWM, used the re-size script, installed the ROM and Gapps (making sure I rebooted first). After completing all that, unfortunately, I'm getting the exact same behavior. Everything installed fine - no errors that I could see. I booted into Android, got Android all setup, checked to ensure that MTP was checked but I sill can't access the Touchpad from a Windows PC. I even tried plugging it into 3 different PCs but none of could see the Touchpad while it is booted to Android.

When booted to WebOS, the PC can connect (in USB mode) and see the WebOS partition. It also is charging while in WebOS but not while it is in Android.

Any ideas?

THetter


----------



## Mpgrimm2

I had a similar problem on an earlier build of JcSullins' CWM DM. Had to uninstall all my Android device drivers and EasyTether driver (make sure you tell windows to permanently delete drivers to prevent wrong ones from reinstalling) then reconnect and let windows reinstall drivers. See if that helps. I recall JcSullins pointed me to the official Google code/driver page and NT was reporting he didn't have the issue. Not sure where the post was at the moment. (XDA or Rootz) might be my DM Info thread.

Yep. See post 53 here Stupid a?* RootzWiki links... Arrgh.



jcsullins said:


> As for why the "mount to PC" works for some and not others... sounds like some have the correct (Windows) drivers installed and others don't.
> I think the ones from Google (http://developer.android.com/sdk/win-usb.html) should work. You'll want to use the "composite" one. I don't really
> use Windows, so there may (likely) be better drivers/instructions out there for this.





Mpgrimm2 said:


> Thanks for the info JC and the USB Driver link, I bookmarked it. Probably need to uninstall or update the Android SDK on my laptop.
> 
> I figured out my issue with the USB Mount. It turns out the Mobile Stream EasyTether USB Driver for my phone was interfering. I had to uninstall it (deleting the driver from windows) and then let windows reinstall the USB drivers to get it to work. GOOD.


Sent from my "Up All Night Sleep All Day" Nexus 5!


----------



## thetter

I checked and that is the version of the USB driver that I had installed. Regardless, I re-downloaded it and reinstalled it (did this multiple times with re-boots between removal and reinstall). Still no joy. In each installation attempt, windows did not automatically recognize that the touchpad was connected. I had to manually add it as a device (in Device Manager, selected "Action", "Add Legacy Hardware", then selected "Android Device", browsed for the driver and installed "Android Composite ADB Interface").

I also tried booting to Clockwork Mod and mounting the storage to see if the PC would recognize it then. Still no luck.

This is very odd. It is acting like the USB port on the tablet is not active or even recognized when booted too Android (or Clockwork Mod). However, when booted to WebOS, everything is fine, although it only sees the WebOS partition.

I wonder if I completely uninstall Android and go back to a non-data medial build (such as I had before I tried to go to a DM KitKat build) if everything will be OK again.

Any other ideas?

THetter


----------



## nevertells

thetter said:


> I wonder if I completely uninstall Android and go back to a non-data medial build (such as I had before I tried to go to a DM KitKat build) if everything will be OK again.
> Any other ideas?
> 
> THetter


There is only one way to find out!


----------



## RolandDeschain79

thetter said:


> I checked and that is the version of the USB driver that I had installed. Regardless, I re-downloaded it and reinstalled it (did this multiple times with re-boots between removal and reinstall). Still no joy. In each installation attempt, windows did not automatically recognize that the touchpad was connected. I had to manually add it as a device (in Device Manager, selected "Action", "Add Legacy Hardware", then selected "Android Device", browsed for the driver and installed "Android Composite ADB Interface").
> 
> I also tried booting to Clockwork Mod and mounting the storage to see if the PC would recognize it then. Still no luck.
> 
> This is very odd. It is acting like the USB port on the tablet is not active or even recognized when booted too Android (or Clockwork Mod). However, when booted to WebOS, everything is fine, although it only sees the WebOS partition.
> 
> I wonder if I completely uninstall Android and go back to a non-data medial build (such as I had before I tried to go to a DM KitKat build) if everything will be OK again.
> 
> Any other ideas?
> 
> THetter


Are you using an Evervolv rom and if so did you try doing this?

*Note: Windows users may need to do the following in order to attach the Touchpad with the USB cable. *

1. Go into Device manager. You will see "MTP USB Device" under portable devices.

2. Right Click it and select update driver software

3. Select Browse my computer for driver software.

4. Select Let me pick from a list of device drivers on my computer

5. Select USB Mass Storage Device then click next.
and/or
*6.Turn on USB mass Storage from the USB connection notification on the Android device*


----------



## thetter

No, I'm not using an Evervolv ROM. I'm using CM11 From JCSullins (CM1120140409). Regarding the step by step instructions, unfortunately in Step 1, there is no "MTP USB Device" showing up in Device Manager. I connected the Touchpad to 3 different Windows 7 PCs and it does not show in Device Manager on any of them.

On the Touchpad I verified that "Media device (MTP)" is turned on. I have "USB Debugging" enabled under "Developer Options". However, when I connect it to a PC, I do not get a USB connection notification. If I boot the Touchpad to WebOS, I can successfully connect it to a PC in "USB mode" so I know that the cable is good.


----------



## nevertells

thetter said:


> No, I'm not using an Evervolv ROM. I'm using CM11 From JCSullins (CM1120140409). Regarding the step by step instructions, unfortunately in Step 1, there is no "MTP USB Device" showing up in Device Manager. I connected the Touchpad to 3 different Windows 7 PCs and it does not show in Device Manager on any of them.
> 
> On the Touchpad I verified that "Media device (MTP)" is turned on. I have "USB Debugging" enabled under "Developer Options". However, when I connect it to a PC, I do not get a USB connection notification. If I boot the Touchpad to WebOS, I can successfully connect it to a PC in "USB mode" so I know that the cable is good.


Did you try uninstalling and going back to a non-data/media Rom like I suggested? Can your PC see your TouchPad using the data/media recovery I suggested you use? You should be able mount USB and see the old SD card. You should also be able to see from Install Zip, SD card and SDcard1. Under backup and restore you should be able to see backup and restore from sdcard and sdcard1. You know, there are plenty of excellent non-data/media Roms out there. It's data/media that seems to be giving you this issue.

I have the 20140405 date of the exact Rom you are using. Yours has a minor change that Sullins added. Under settings/developer options, I have Android debugging and USB debugging notify checked. Under Root access, I have it set to Apps only. When I plug my tablet into to my PC while Windows explorer is running, under Computer where I see my C: drive, a new label pops up called TouchPad. Under that I have two folders/labels, Internal Storage which is the new data/media SD card and SD card which is the old WebOS SD card.

We are running out of options here. Grimm, Roland and I have tried to help with suggestions and ideas and nothing seems to work, It's obvious that something on your PC's is not right. You seem to be the only person who has this problem. No one else is reporting it. It can't be the Rom, or a lot of other folks would be reporting the issue. Maybe you need to get out of your house. Try a friends PC running XP or Win7.

If you do, start out trying to connect via WebOS and verify that works. Then try it with Android. That's about all I got short of you sending me your TouchPad and see how it works on my PC's. :goodcry:


----------



## Emi02Jill

I have an experience to share with you guys. Once I was in a remote place, my signal in my phone got jammed, i thought the problem would be with my service provider. After coming back home i gave black and blues to my customer care highlighting my issue. They pleaded me saying that the problem is not with them. Then i browsed through the search engine regarding my issue, i got a remedy for my cell phone, there i came to know the problem called signal jamming that is experienced in most cell phones. They have a product called cell phone jammer could be very useful to get rid of these problems. Check out the details here *wireless jammer ftb* and hope this information would be beneficial. Hope that u would pass this information to all your friends, so that they too would benefited, Stay safe, Cheers


----------



## thetter

nevertells said:


> Did you try uninstalling and going back to a non-data/media Rom like I suggested? Can your PC see your TouchPad using the data/media recovery I suggested you use? You should be able mount USB and see the old SD card. You should also be able to see from Install Zip, SD card and SDcard1. Under backup and restore you should be able to see backup and restore from sdcard and sdcard1. You know, there are plenty of excellent non-data/media Roms out there. It's data/media that seems to be giving you this issue.
> 
> I have the 20140405 date of the exact Rom you are using. Yours has a minor change that Sullins added. Under settings/developer options, I have Android debugging and USB debugging notify checked. Under Root access, I have it set to Apps only. When I plug my tablet into to my PC while Windows explorer is running, under Computer where I see my C: drive, a new label pops up called TouchPad. Under that I have two folders/labels, Internal Storage which is the new data/media SD card and SD card which is the old WebOS SD card.
> 
> We are running out of options here. Grimm, Roland and I have tried to help with suggestions and ideas and nothing seems to work, It's obvious that something on your PC's is not right. You seem to be the only person who has this problem. No one else is reporting it. It can't be the Rom, or a lot of other folks would be reporting the issue. Maybe you need to get out of your house. Try a friends PC running XP or Win7.
> 
> If you do, start out trying to connect via WebOS and verify that works. Then try it with Android. That's about all I got short of you sending me your TouchPad and see how it works on my PC's. :goodcry:


Thank you everyone for your suggestions.

Last night I did a complete uninstall, then did a fresh install of moboot and CWM (using the versions recommended by Nevertells. Then, I installed the latest Evervolv data media build. Lo and behold, it worked! It connects correctly to my PC (both webos and android partitions visible) and everything seems to functioning correctly. I didn't do anything differently while installing - other than using a different ROM.

Not sure why I was having such trouble with the other ROM but at this point everything is working correctly so I'll just chalk it up to nano-gremlins.

Thanks again to Nevertells, Grimm and Roland for your suggestions. I very much appreciate your help!


----------



## easycow

Is Milaq done with cm 10.1? His new download site doesn't have it anymore.


----------



## nevertells

thetter said:


> Thank you everyone for your suggestions.
> 
> Last night I did a complete uninstall, then did a fresh install of moboot and CWM (using the versions recommended by Nevertells. Then, I installed the latest Evervolv data media build. Lo and behold, it worked! It connects correctly to my PC (both webos and android partitions visible) and everything seems to functioning correctly. I didn't do anything differently while installing - other than using a different ROM.
> 
> Not sure why I was having such trouble with the other ROM but at this point everything is working correctly so I'll just chalk it up to nano-gremlins.
> 
> Thanks again to Nevertells, Grimm and Roland for your suggestions. I very much appreciate your help!


Nano-gremlins is right. If Evervolv works on your TouchPad, so should J.C. Sullins CM11. At least you have something installed that is working.


----------



## sitster

Hey,

I recently added evervolv onto my tablet and noticed my storage was split into two. One as SD the other as internal. How can I make it just as one storage?


----------



## gsolis31

Thanks for this great guide and making it easy to get on 4.4.2. Don't stop with the contributions even if others can't appreciate them.


----------



## sindizzy

ok I took the plunge and now running the latest jcsullins CM11 on my Touchpad 32gb. To me it seems to run much smoother than CM10 and I don't get as many browser and other app lockups. What I do find is that on occasion the device goes to sleep and I cant re-awaken it unless I do a hard reboot. Yesterday i spent the day in bed due to illness and it didn't happen until late at night. I had only one browser with one tab open and it was taking a long time to load so I put it down and 10 minutes later it would not waken. So don't know exactly what's going on there. Asides from that really small snag the device runs great. Camera works but haven't tried Bluetooth.

It also seems to me that CM with KitKat now has the EAS that reads multiple calendars. In the past revisions if you had an EAS account (I am not talking about a Google account but an Exchange Active Server account) then you could only see the main calendar and no secondary, or third EAS calendar. Btw does anyone know of a free task reader like the one that comes with a Samsung Galaxy S3? On my phone the calendar and tasks are integrated and i really love that app. Could that be ported to CM? or is there an app that does the same thing without having to re-input all your accounts. I've seen some that come close but they all seem to work independently of the native accounts on CM.

Lastly, since I've been testing this build for 3 weeks and find it very usable I would like to upgrade my nieces device in a similar manner. She loves games and CM10 had that small partition to store games and you could move only so many to the SD card. With CM11 she now has some 20GB of space for games which is great. Now the question is how can I save her game status and levels? Do I do a nandroid backup and then restore? Not sure how that works? If the game was saved to the sd card in CM10 and I restore it will it restore to the sd card as well or to the internal memory? Not sure about how all that will work.

thanks

~AGP


----------



## Mpgrimm2

You can always use Titanium Backup to backup and restore "User" apps & settings. Not recommended for "system" apps & settings.

A recovery/Nandroid backup and restore of /data will restore user apps and settings also, but if you move between roms and rom versions (ie CM9 to CM10, CM11, or Evervolv), restoring data from a backup (dirty flash) can cause problems/instability whereas Ti Backup app restore is usually trouble free.


----------



## nevertells

Continuing to elicit some user activity here, I just checked on J.C. Sullin's goo.im page and the combined number of downloads of his three releases as of the date and time of this post is 12175. And yet the number of posts either reporting problems or praise is virtually nil. And to build on that, the number of views of this thread is approaching 715 thousand. Either J.C.'s builds are extremely good and Roland's instructions and videos are so helpful and precise, no one feels the need to say anything. :lame: Even a thank you or some kind of positive comment would be nice, don't you think?

And I am amazed when I see someone stumble on to this or the J.C.'s CM11 page on XDA still running CM9 and wondering if there are any good Roms out there to use. :what: Really dumbfounding! There must be thousands of them running around out there limping along on a dinosaur. I'm not saying that CM9 was not good, just that later builds of CM10. 10.1 and up are better. 

Don't know how much longer we are going to see support for newer Android builds, and they are coming. It seems that each new release gets just a little harder to get working on our faithful TouchPad. I have CM11, D/M running on my TP and an ASUS TF700 and honestly can say that my TouchPad runs it faster, but the functionality of the TF700 build is better with the exception of those users trying to use it with their ASUS keyboards. But running CM11 on just the TF700 tablet alone as long as you don't try to install too many wild tweaks, it's works great.

So for the sake of our orphaned tablet, let's hear some comments about what you like, don't like, can't get working or just some praise and thank you's. And don't forget to mention anywhere you can about the development still happening on the TouchPad. Be sure to provide links to this thread, Grimm's thread and the CM11 XDA thread. The wider the net we cast, the more fish, err, users we are going to catch.


----------



## garux

nevertells said:


> So for the sake of our orphaned tablet, let's hear some comments about what you like, don't like, can't get working or just some praise and thank you's. And don't forget to mention anywhere you can about the development still happening on the TouchPad. Be sure to provide links to this thread, Grimm's thread and the CM11 XDA thread. The wider the net we cast, the more fish, err, users we are going to catch.


I truly understand where your coming from Nevertells, Though you been here longer than me, I started with CM9 and going up the ladder each time a new Android version came out. I am so grateful for all the hard work that has been put into our HP TouchPad, Many Thanks to the Development, the Videos, guides put together. I for one,never thought that Android would come to the HP TouchPad and I'm so glad for JCSullins, Flintman & all the other developers, Roland for this many videos and guides and you, Nevertells for patiently putting up with me getting Android on my Hp TouchPad. Also want to thank Mpgrimm2, Gradular and anyone else that I may have missed who has helped me along the way.

I hope and pray there still a lot of life left in our HP TouchPad's.


----------



## sindizzy

I threw in my 2 cents. I think CM11 for the TP is great!!!! Thanks to the developers for so much of their hard work. Cameras seems to work ok, BT i haven't tried, and seems to lock up when it goes to sleep. Expanding on that last bit I think it may be when the battery is low maybe it does something different because I have noticed this only happens towards the later part of the night when the battery is low. Otherwise during the day there are no problems.

The GUI is smooth and very fluid. Like it much better than CM10 as I don't get anywhere near the same amount of browser-based lockups. The EAS module now seems to work with multiple calendars/tasks which I am eternally grateful for.

The only thing i can see is that battery life seems to be a bit lower than CM10 but it could just be my increase usage. Is it recommended to flash the firmware?

Overall I couldn't be happier with CM11 on the TP. In fact I am elated with the ROM. I can now install more apps on the internal memory since its so large.

Many thanks!!! I am willing to test new builds as I use it for browsing and email but not "production" activities.

~AGP


----------



## RolandDeschain79

sindizzy said:


> I threw in my 2 cents. I think CM11 for the TP is great!!!! Thanks to the developers for so much of their hard work. Cameras seems to work ok, BT i haven't tried, and seems to lock up when it goes to sleep. Expanding on that last bit I think it may be when the battery is low maybe it does something different because I have noticed this only happens towards the later part of the night when the battery is low. Otherwise during the day there are no problems.
> 
> The GUI is smooth and very fluid. Like it much better than CM10 as I don't get anywhere near the same amount of browser-based lockups. The EAS module now seems to work with multiple calendars/tasks which I am eternally grateful for.
> 
> The only thing i can see is that battery life seems to be a bit lower than CM10 but it could just be my increase usage. Is it recommended to flash the firmware?
> 
> Overall I couldn't be happier with CM11 on the TP. In fact I am elated with the ROM. I can now install more apps on the internal memory since its so large.
> 
> Many thanks!!! I am willing to test new builds as I use it for browsing and email but not "production" activities.
> 
> ~AGP


Your 2 cents doesn't state what rom you're using and is therefore confusing. Please start by telling us Which CM11 rom you installed. I'm currently using the Jcsullins build and haven't had any SOD or battery drain issues, so far. In fact my battery life has been pretty decent, but it never hurts to flash the A6 firmware.


----------



## nevertells

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Your 2 cents doesn't state what rom you're using and is therefore confusing. Please start by telling us Which CM11 rom you installed. I'm currently using the Jcsullins build and haven't had any SOD or battery drain issues, so far. In fact my battery life has been pretty decent, but it never hurts to flash the A6 firmware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BD CM11 Jcsullins.jpg


Tap the top of the %/h column and it will display mA. I get around -20mA using J.C's build. ;-)


----------



## RolandDeschain79

nevertells said:


> Tap the top of the %/h column and it will display mA. I get around -20mA using J.C's build. ;-)


Thanks for pointing that out buddy, I don't know why they changed the defaults in the new build. Looks like I'm getting as low as -7ma in deep sleep. I have WiFi set to turn off with the screen and no locational services on.


----------



## nevertells

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Thanks for pointing that out buddy, I don't know why they changed the defaults in the new build. Looks like I'm getting as low as -7ma in deep sleep. I have WiFi set to turn off with the screen and no locational services on.


You're welcome. I think I leave location services on, probably why I'm not getting that low.

Interesting aside, since posting on May 4th that there had been 12175 downloads of J.C. Sullin's CM11, as of today it's now up to 12818. Who is doing all these downloads? They sure have nothing to say.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

nevertells said:


> You're welcome. I think I leave location services on, probably why I'm not getting that low.
> 
> Interesting aside, since posting on May 4th that there had been 12175 downloads of J.C. Sullin's CM11, as of today it's now up to 12818. Who is doing all these downloads? They sure have nothing to say.


I'm thinking that number is about to go up some


----------



## Mpgrimm2

nevertells said:


> Interesting aside, since posting on May 4th that there had been 12175 downloads of J.C. Sullin's CM11, as of today it's now up to 12818. Who is doing all these downloads? They sure have nothing to say.





RolandDeschain79 said:


> I'm thinking that number is about to go up some


And as a comparison, there have only been 53 downloads of the JcSullins' CM11 cminstall v2 pack from my thread, so that tells me most people are using RolandDeschain79's thread for those 12k+ installs. Sounds to me like a solid guide thread. Good.

Sent from my "Up All Night Sleep All Day" Nexus 5!


----------



## nevertells

Tell me something I didn't know.


----------



## sindizzy

I am using jcsullins CM11.


----------



## Ocelot

I've been using Kang/Schizoid since late fall of last year with no real problems until last week when I had to restore from a backup because of a lot of freeze ups.

Later today or over the weekend, I'm finally going to give DM a try with Jcsullins 4.4.2. I probably don't need to since Schizoid has been fine, but I haven't tried a new Rom in a while so I'm itching to do it.

I think many of the Roms are so stable (at least for casual users) that their just hasn't been the need for a lot of questions. For myself, Rollands videos were the key for me to be able to install these Roms. I've been installing them since the very first one back when people were still trying to get the Touchpads on the HP fire sale.

Thanks to all of you that make this easy with all the work and instructions!

Ray


----------



## RolandDeschain79

nevertells said:


> You're welcome. I think I leave location services on, probably why I'm not getting that low.
> 
> Interesting aside, since posting on May 4th that there had been 12175 downloads of J.C. Sullin's CM11, as of today it's now up to 12818. Who is doing all these downloads? They sure have nothing to say.


Those numbers keep on rising and just look at the downloads of the CM10.1 kernel 3.0 build 13435 for that alone. The talented Jcsullins has some very popular builds. I'm going to try and make a video about each build too, just got to test them all out a bit 








Mpgrimm2 said:


> And as a comparison, there have only been 53 downloads of the JcSullins' CM11 cminstall v2 pack from my thread, so that tells me most people are using RolandDeschain79's thread for those 12k+ installs. Sounds to me like a solid guide thread. Good. Sent from my "Up All Night Sleep All Day" Nexus 5!


Thank you kindly but I must say that you have a very detailed and informative thread and I think a lot more people are reading your info then downloading the packages. I can't say enough nice things about it in my videos. Your thread here already has 18,483 hits on its own! I think people have problems with the adds too because I frequently get asked about it on YouTube. People keep clicking on the big links instead of the small ones. They all need some add blocking software. Do you guys use this app? Its been removed from the play store but the developer has updated it to work with 4.4.2 and provides apks. I think it makes webpages load faster too.






Ad Away apk 2.8.1 Download:

Developer's website Link:



Ocelot said:


> I've been using Kang/Schizoid since late fall of last year with no real problems until last week when I had to restore from a backup because of a lot of freeze ups.
> 
> Later today or over the weekend, I'm finally going to give DM a try with Jcsullins 4.4.2. I probably don't need to since Schizoid has been fine, but I haven't tried a new Rom in a while so I'm itching to do it.
> 
> I think many of the Roms are so stable (at least for casual users) that their just hasn't been the need for a lot of questions. For myself, Rollands videos were the key for me to be able to install these Roms. I've been installing them since the very first one back when people were still trying to get the Touchpads on the HP fire sale.
> 
> Thanks to all of you that make this easy with all the work and instructions!
> 
> Ray


Hey thanks, we all appreciate hearing a little positive feedback :angel: Schizoid is a great build too, its still my favorite for gaming because it has increased GPU clocks and an excellent custom kernel. If you transfer your backup to a PC you can easily restore it later if you want to switch back. Once you have a backup of Kitkat you can switch between the two. I often load up Schizoid whenever I'm making a gaming video. I sure wish Shumash was making a Kitkat build but sadly he's sold his TouchPad, he will be missed. :isad:


----------



## tqhoang

For app compatibility, I'm still using JC's CM10.1 20140125 build. There are some infrequent lockups during sleep, but nothing a reboot won't fix.

Since his CM11 builds have working bluetooth and camera, has anyone tried copying the CM11 kernel uImage onto CM10.1? Is there anything in the kernel compile that is CM11 specific (like hard-coded kernel params)?


----------



## Mpgrimm2

@RolandDeschain79, 
Yeah, I use Ad-Away on my rooted android devices and AdBlockPlus on my Windows7/8 IE machines and selectively unblock some sites like Milaq's, etc.

Sent from my "Up All Night Sleep All Day" Nexus 5!


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Mpgrimm2 said:


> @RolandDeschain79,
> Yeah, I use Ad-Away on my rooted android devices and AdBlockPlus on my Windows7/8 IE machines and selectively unblock some sites like Milaq's, etc.
> 
> Sent from my "Up All Night Sleep All Day" Nexus 5!


Nice I also use AdBlock Plus with Chrome and Firefox. I'm not sure how people operate without it! There are just so many pop ups and adds on the video and torrent sites. It also takes the guess work out choosing download links from places like mediafire :grin:


----------



## garux

Hi Roland, do you know if Clean Master is a viable software for our HP TouchPad?


----------



## sindizzy

Should I flash my firmware after jcsullins Cm11? If so where do I get the file and how do i update it?

~AGP


----------



## Mpgrimm2

sindizzy said:


> Should I flash my firmware after jcsullins Cm11? If so where do I get the file and how do i update it?
> 
> ~AGP


If you do not have abnormally high battery drain, there is no need to flash the A6 fw ... and you should also rule out any apps as the cause beforehand using battery monitor widget, better battery stats or similar.

Sent from my "Up All Night Sleep All Day" Nexus 5!


----------



## sindizzy

it seems to me, it just seems, like with CM11 my battery life is not nearly as long as I used to get with CM10. Could be I have a different app profile. But "battery monitor widget" or "better battery stats" are specific apps recommended to analyze this I take it. Ill get on it and report what i see.


----------



## nevertells

sindizzy said:


> it seems to me, it just seems, like with CM11 my battery life is not nearly as long as I used to get with CM10. Could be I have a different app profile. But "battery monitor widget" or "better battery stats" are specific apps recommended to analyze this I take it. Ill get on it and report what i see.


What do you mean by "not nearly as long as CM10? Awake, asleep? Have you been tracking with one of the mentioned apps or is this just a perception on your part? Keep in mind that battery life gets shorter with age and your TouchPad is coming up on almost three years old. Most folks are only concerned with sleep performance. When awake you have the screen, wifi and lots of apps eating away at the battery. I usually find awake usage averages around -800 to -1000mA drain. There is no set amount to expect when the TP is awake. You also do not mention which CM11 your are using. I find J.C.'s seems to get the best performance. I've seen anything from around -7mA to -20mA reported asleep.


----------



## sindizzy

I am using jcsullins CM11 and you are right it is just a perception on my part. I am using the tablet in almost the same capacity as I was with jcsullins CM10. it seems to me, again it just seems, that on a daily routine the new CM11 just doesn't last me as long. I could be using more resources with more services running in the background. I will download some of the battery stat apps and run some diagnostics. Don't get me wrong, CM11 to me seems to run way more efficiently than CM10 and am planning to upgrade all my TPs (5 of them) to CM11.


----------



## nevertells

I personally like Battery Monitor Widget for tracking battery usage whether the touchpad is awake or asleep.


----------



## sindizzy

One more thing...with CM10 Jellybean I setup my nieces tablet with an adult as the primary user and my niece as secondary. That seemed to work pretty well. Now that I installed jcsullins CM11 I am finding that a secondary user cannot side load apps. Which I would do quite a bit for her since alot of games are in the Amazon App store free-app-of-the-day. Now when I look in the security settings, the option for Unknown Sources is greyed oiuyt and can't be checked on. Is that the way its supposed to work in KitKat?

Another thing I noticed was with movies I copied to the storage/emulated/0 they onky show up for the main user. For my nieces account the movie files are no it accessible. Is that also how KitKat works? I put them there since they are 1+GB each and the most space available is in that partition.

Just wanted to make sure that's how it all worked and if there are any suggestions or workarounds.

~AGP


----------



## dramirez1969

Holy Cow Guys! I love, absolutely love my HP Touchpad with the new partition sizes and KitKat. Freaking awesome. My thanks to all of you and you're hard work!

Dave

(I can't wait to donate! (Again.))


----------



## hdtodd

nevertells said:


> Continuing to elicit some user activity here, I just checked on J.C. Sullin's goo.im page ...
> 
> So for the sake of our orphaned tablet, let's hear some comments about what you like, don't like, can't get working or just some praise and thank you's. And don't forget to mention anywhere you can about the development still happening on the TouchPad. Be sure to provide links to this thread, Grimm's thread and the CM11 XDA thread. The wider the net we cast, the more fish, err, users we are going to catch.


My downloads weren't counted in your 4 May census, but a quick note of thanks to the Developers, Roland for his videos and guides, and to you Android Gurus who fill this thread with helpful information.

I've had my TP since Aug, 2011, and I've been running some version of Android (and seldom WebOS) for most of that period. I update periodically -- about every 6 mo. I'm a casual user of my TP -- mostly checking email, Facebook, CNN news, Weatherbug; occasionally maps. I use AndFTP for transfers to/from my Mac. I use my TP to access reference docs I've stored on Box & Dropbox.

My recent update was from 10.2-20131205-unofficial-tenderloin, Kern V 2.6.35 (Android V 4.3.1) to JCSullins' cm-11-20140409-SNAPSHOT-jcsullins-tenderloin, Kern V 3.1.101-cyanogenmod (Android V 4.4.2) and gapps-20140105-signed. I had previously converted to "data/media" storage architecture, so I did a "dirty" flash using MPGrimm2's posting #1106 on this thread (with the added step of flushing Dalvik cache that I'd done in previous flashes -- don't know if it was needed but thought it a wise precaution). Did not clear /data. On reboot, it took a little time to rebuild caches and to update some of my apps (which must have been prompted by the Kernel version upgrade, since the apps auto-update).

No problems on reboot. Performance seemed a little slow initially but now seems fine after running a couple of hours. All apps I've tried (about 20 of my regulars) work just fine. Can't really see any differences in capability or performance at this point ... more or less transparent (which I consider to be a Good Thing).

Thanks to all who contribute to both development and documentation!

My one suggestion -- oh, two, I guess -- would be to document somewhere what the "disk" structure is for WebOS/Android under the "data/media" architecture, and then for Roland to incorporate MPGrimm2's instructions for a dirty flash into his guides. I spent a good part of a day reading through various threads (notably, this one), looking at the directory structure and device structure on my TP Android to try to figure out where the backups were so I could copy them to my Mac, and then figure out where to download the new zips so they wouldn't get blasted away when I cleared /system. The actual work to do the upgrades actually took only a couple of hours (I'm on a slow router right now, so downloads were slow and I couldn't find the gapps zip file at the usual site -- page down).

I hope this provides some feedback to say that your work is valued and helpful.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

hdtodd said:


> My downloads weren't counted in your 4 May census, but a quick note of thanks to the Developers, Roland for his videos and guides, and to you Android Gurus who fill this thread with helpful information.
> 
> I've had my TP since Aug, 2011, and I've been running some version of Android (and seldom WebOS) for most of that period. I update periodically -- about every 6 mo. I'm a casual user of my TP -- mostly checking email, Facebook, CNN news, Weatherbug; occasionally maps. I use AndFTP for transfers to/from my Mac. I use my TP to access reference docs I've stored on Box & Dropbox.
> 
> My recent update was from 10.2-20131205-unofficial-tenderloin, Kern V 2.6.35 (Android V 4.3.1) to JCSullins' cm-11-20140409-SNAPSHOT-jcsullins-tenderloin, Kern V 3.1.101-cyanogenmod (Android V 4.4.2) and gapps-20140105-signed. I had previously converted to "data/media" storage architecture, so I did a "dirty" flash using MPGrimm2's posting #1106 on this thread (with the added step of flushing Dalvik cache that I'd done in previous flashes -- don't know if it was needed but thought it a wise precaution). Did not clear /data. On reboot, it took a little time to rebuild caches and to update some of my apps (which must have been prompted by the Kernel version upgrade, since the apps auto-update).
> 
> No problems on reboot. Performance seemed a little slow initially but now seems fine after running a couple of hours. All apps I've tried (about 20 of my regulars) work just fine. Can't really see any differences in capability or performance at this point ... more or less transparent (which I consider to be a Good Thing).
> 
> Thanks to all who contribute to both development and documentation!
> 
> My one suggestion -- oh, two, I guess -- would be to document somewhere what the "disk" structure is for WebOS/Android under the "data/media" architecture, and then for Roland to incorporate MPGrimm2's instructions for a dirty flash into his guides. I spent a good part of a day reading through various threads (notably, this one), looking at the directory structure and device structure on my TP Android to try to figure out where the backups were so I could copy them to my Mac, and then figure out where to download the new zips so they wouldn't get blasted away when I cleared /system. The actual work to do the upgrades actually took only a couple of hours (I'm on a slow router right now, so downloads were slow and I couldn't find the gapps zip file at the usual site -- page down).
> 
> I hope this provides some feedback to say that your work is valued and helpful.


Thank you for your feedback. I must say I'm a little confused as I do have information and videos showing the dirty flash procedure in this thread. I'm at a loss to understand how you could have missed that after a couple hours of reading, was it very hard to understand? Secondly I totally explain the data media changes to the file structure in both a full written guide and video, so again did you not see that or were you confused by the information(post #2 in this thread)? In addition I have a backup video and I tell you where the backups are located, I also go over this in the data media thread. You also had problems finding the gapps package even though I have links to it on every post that mentions Kitkat, so again I'm at a loss to how you didn't see that either. Maybe you could explain what other guides you've been reading so that I could better understand your problem locating the information. I should also note there is a new tool for installing CM11 data media builds created by the talented Jcsullins. This will make all the data media changes but you will need to read his instructional thread here. There have been a lot of changes over the last three years so there is quite a bit of material to catch up on, take your time.

*[ROM GUIDE]How to install Android 4.4.2 Data Media builds on the HP TouchPad*

Watch the beginning of this video to understand the data media changes.






*Dirty Flash(Not Recommended): *
If you wish to keep your current setup and have made a Nandroid backup, then you can attempt to upgrade using a Dirty flash. Download your selected Rom and gapps zips and flash them through CWM or TWRP recovery. Don't forget to wipe your caches, Click here to see a how to dirty flash your Rom video clip. I would only recommend doing this over similar Roms and only moving upwards version wise. For example CM10 to CM10.1 or Evevolv AOSP 4.3 to 4.4. Flashing CM10.2 to CM10.1 can cause boot loops, so be sure to have a backup before you attempt any Dirty flashing.

*Clean Install vs Dirty Install Rom/Updates via Recovery: (After initial install with Acme5)* ->Mpgrimm2 Quote

Spoiler

"*Clean Install*" a rom usually means to format the 3 basic partitions (& sometimes the /boot too depending on the rom/kernel script) and flash the rom as recommended by most devs to avoid issues (some rom installer scripts will handle the formatting for you, but shouldn't be assumed unless stated by the rom's developer. 9-14-13: See Attachment for example).

"*Dirty Install*" a rom typically involves formatting the system & cache (sometimes only the cache :thumbdown: ) and flashing a rom to preserve /data partition with user apps & settings.
A cleaner method for this is to format all 3 partitions, flash rom, and restore only /data from a backup.

I've rarely seen dirty installs recommended by devs, but when I have seen them say it was "OK to try", it was done on the same rom/firmware base between incremental rom updates only (vs b/w CM7 - CM9 or CM9 - CM10, etc), and if you had a bug, you needed to go back and do a clean install before reporting it or expecting help. I will add that many people have been successful restoring their CM9 data after flashing CM10 & Gapps.
Attached Thumbnails



"*Full Install*" Installing Android on the HP TouchPad by using the ACMEINstaller5 to flash zips located in the cminstall folder.

"*Full Uninstall and Reinstall*" Removing Android with the ACMEUninstaller2 then Fully Installing Android with the ACMEInstaller5.


Read all about using CWM6 in this great thread by Mpgrimm2: 
*[RECOVERY] JCSullins' Touchpad CWM6 v6.0.1.9 [2012-12-15] *


----------



## hdtodd

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Thank you for your feedback. I must say I'm a little confused as I do have information and videos showing the dirty flash procedure in this thread. I'm at a loss to understand how you could have missed that after a couple hours of reading, was it very hard to understand? Secondly I totally explain the data media changes to the file structure in both a full written guide and video, so again did you not see that or were you confused by the information(post #2 in this thread)? In addition I have a backup video and I tell you where the backups are located, I also go over this in the data media thread. You also had problems finding the gapps package even though I have links to it on every post that mentions Kitkat, so again I'm at a loss to how you didn't see that either. Maybe you could explain what other guides you've been reading so that I could better understand your problem locating the information.


Roland, Now that I see your post, of course I'd seen section on "Dirty Flash (Not Recommended)" ... I just forgot about it completely (and did a separate Google search) when it came time to execute the procedure. Happily, despite the fact that I ignored your sage advice, the dirty flash seems to be working fine (so far). And I must have watched your dirty flash video at some point in the distant past, because I did exactly what you told me to do (with the addition of wiping /system ... the subconscious is a strange beast).

Hmm. But that does raise a question. Your video didn't mention clearing /system. MPGrimm2's text didn't mention clearing Dalvik cache. It's sometimes not clear when the instructions might have been written for an earlier OS and architecture and might not apply to new installs. For example, I'm not sure that it's necessary to clear them both before installing the update zips, but I'm sure it doesn't hurt. And not clearing one or the other of those might be the reason some people have problems with dirty flashes. With the introduction of "data/media" architecture, it *should* be more feasible to separate systems images from apps and config files and user data files, making dirty flashes of just the system files or just the apps more feasible *if* /system and the caches are cleared. But that's just a theory. As the line goes, "I'm not a developer". But with the two storage architectures in distribution and a number of developer distributions, it makes it harder to describe exactly what to do in each possible case. I can't suggest a solution to that problem without suggesting a whole lot more work in cataloging and classifying.

I couldn't have gotten as far as I did without reading your post #2 in this thread, several times. But what I needed to know was where things are mounted. [By background, I'm an experienced Unix user but without the depth of having been a sysadmin]. I found that my downloading of the .zip files in AndFTP was putting files in the system partition, which has limited space. I needed to create an appropriate directory under the data partition, move the .zip files to that directory, and download the remaining .zips to that directory on the data partition. What I needed to know is that, counterintuitively, the "system" is "sdcard1" and "data" is "sdcard" (I'd have expected system to be 0 and data to be 1) and that sdcard is /mnt/shell/emulated or /data and sdcard1 is /storage/sdcard1 or /dev/block/vold/254:6 . I couldn't find out where "sdcard" was with "find" for some reason, and I couldn't find it by poking around in a GUI file manager. Eventually, by searching with AndFTP and terminal mount/ls/cd commands, I found the location of the files I needed and the place on the data drive to move them to and was able to create a target directory on /data, move the zips there, and download the remaining set there through AndFTP. But something as simple as saying:

File and directory purposes nomenclature mount points

Gapp and data files ["data"]: "sdcard" /mnt/shell/emulated or /data

WebOS and Android system files ["media"]: "sdcard1" /storage/sdcard1

would have been very helpful as a starting point (if that's right).

Re the gapps package, the problem is that the site was not functioning. The gapps package referenced from

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2712680

gives a 404 error -- page wouldn't load (still doesn't). I could find an earlier version, but in your video you were using the gapps-kk-20140105 file and I wanted to find the same one. I waited, tried again; waited, tried again; waited overnight and tried again; then went off to Google and searched for the package and found another site. Nothing to do with your description: the site was down. I tried to get there from several places, just in case there was a typo on that page link, but they all failed.

Hope this clarifies the sources of my confusion.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

hdtodd said:


> Roland, Now that I see your post, of course I'd seen section on "Dirty Flash (Not Recommended)" ... I just forgot about it completely (and did a separate Google search) when it came time to execute the procedure. Happily, despite the fact that I ignored your sage advice, the dirty flash seems to be working fine (so far). And I must have watched your dirty flash video at some point in the distant past, because I did exactly what you told me to do (with the addition of wiping /system ... the subconscious is a strange beast).
> 
> Hmm. But that does raise a question. Your video didn't mention clearing /system. MPGrimm2's text didn't mention clearing Dalvik cache. It's sometimes not clear when the instructions might have been written for an earlier OS and architecture and might not apply to new installs. For example, I'm not sure that it's necessary to clear them both before installing the update zips, but I'm sure it doesn't hurt. And not clearing one or the other of those might be the reason some people have problems with dirty flashes. With the introduction of "data/media" architecture, it *should* be more feasible to separate systems images from apps and config files and user data files, making dirty flashes of just the system files or just the apps more feasible *if* /system and the caches are cleared. But that's just a theory. As the line goes, "I'm not a developer". But with the two storage architectures in distribution and a number of developer distributions, it makes it harder to describe exactly what to do in each possible case. I can't suggest a solution to that problem without suggesting a whole lot more work in cataloging and classifying.
> 
> I couldn't have gotten as far as I did without reading your post #2 in this thread, several times. But what I needed to know was where things are mounted. [By background, I'm an experienced Unix user but without the depth of having been a sysadmin]. I found that my downloading of the .zip files in AndFTP was putting files in the system partition, which has limited space. I needed to create an appropriate directory under the data partition, move the .zip files to that directory, and download the remaining .zips to that directory on the data partition. What I needed to know is that, counterintuitively, the "system" is "sdcard1" and "data" is "sdcard" (I'd have expected system to be 0 and data to be 1) and that sdcard is /mnt/shell/emulated or /data and sdcard1 is /storage/sdcard1 or /dev/block/vold/254:6 . I couldn't find out where "sdcard" was with "find" for some reason, and I couldn't find it by poking around in a GUI file manager. Eventually, by searching with AndFTP and terminal mount/ls/cd commands, I found the location of the files I needed and the place on the data drive to move them to and was able to create a target directory on /data, move the zips there, and download the remaining set there through AndFTP. But something as simple as saying:
> 
> File and directory purposes nomenclature mount points
> 
> Gapp and data files ["data"]: "sdcard" /mnt/shell/emulated or /data
> 
> WebOS and Android system files ["media"]: "sdcard1"  /storage/sdcard1
> 
> would have been very helpful as a starting point (if that's right).
> 
> Re the gapps package, the problem is that the site was not functioning. The gapps package referenced from
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2712680
> 
> gives a 404 error -- page wouldn't load (still doesn't). I could find an earlier version, but in your video you were using the gapps-kk-20140105 file and I wanted to find the same one. I waited, tried again; waited, tried again; waited overnight and tried again; then went off to Google and searched for the package and found another site. Nothing to do with your description: the site was down. I tried to get there from several places, just in case there was a typo on that page link, but they all failed.
> 
> Hope this clarifies the sources of my confusion.


Hey again, I think I've located the crux of our communication problem. The Android system files are located on a separate partition/volume called "system". In addition there are two caches to wipe, cache and dalvik cache. So therefore the system is Not SDcard1 but a separate partition/volume that you cannot access.

So for a dirty flash you just wipe the cache and the dalvik cache, then flash the rom and gapps package. This keeps your installed apps and setup but installs a new rom, the cache is rebuilt while you boot and could cause a slightly higher battery drain when you first start android. For a clean install you wipe the system(android+gapps), the data(installed apps and info) and both caches. This clears all the data and is like doing a clean install of android. So data media builds combine the space where you store apps with the space that stores your media into one unified location.

Perhaps you missed this little note about checking the layout for yourself. Get this free app and look at the partitions, I know a picture is worth a thousand words

*How to check your **Android version and **System Partition size:*

-Get the free app,Quick System Info PRO, to check the size of your partitions and remaining free space.

-Having a System Partition size of 500-600MB is needed when installing Android 4.2+ Roms.

-Check your version of Android by going to settings/About Tablet/Android Version.

If you ever have problems with broken links just check the Gapps section of my thread for multiple options. I guess you just missed this bit but I always like to have a few options :grin: We've had issues with servers going down especially goo.

*Gapps Downloads & Extras:*

*Main Gapps page @ Goo.im*

*Android 4.4 Gapps:*

Android 4.4 Kitkat Gapps:
Android 4.4 Kitkat Gapps:

Android 4.4 Kitkat Gapps:

*Android 4.3 Gapps:*
Android 4.3 20130813 CM10.2 Gapps:
Android 4.3 20130813 CM10.2 Lite Gapps:

*Android 4.2 Gapps:*
Android 4.2 20130812 CM10.1 Gapps:
Android 4.2 20130812 CM10.1 Lite Gapps:

*Android 4.1.X Gapps:*

Android 4.1.x 20121011 CM10 Gapps:

Android 4.1.x 20121011 CM10 Lite Gapps:

*Android 4.0.3-4 Gapps:*

Android 4.0.3-4 20120429 CM9 Gapps:

Android 4.0.3-4 20120429 CM9 Lite Gapps:


----------



## hdtodd

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Hey again, I think I've located the crux of our communication problem. The Android system files are located on a separate partition/volume called "system". In addition there are two caches to wipe, cache and dalvik cache. So therefore the system is Not SDcard1 but a separate partition/volume that you cannot access.
> 
> I haven't looked at everything, but many or all of the core Linux apps are located in /system, which is directly accessible through a terminal command line. So I think you're right that the Android system files are located in a separate directory, called "system", which is mounted from /dev/store/cm-system. I haven't traced back far enough to find out if that's really under /storage/sdcard or under /mnt/shell/emulated, but I'd guess it's the former. "/system" is mounted read-only after booting, so I couldn't change it without remounting, so in that sense it is protected so I can't access it (I can read but not write or delete files).
> 
> But I'd contend that if you're doing a dirty flash, you'll want to use the "clear /system" (or similar) function in cminstall 6.0.4.9 (I think it's that version number -- the one by JCSullins that handles data/media installs) before installing the OS zip. That way you *should* be certain that your OS files are going into a cleared-out directory and won't have any bits of the old system lingering around to confuse things. This would be something a developer could probably clarify, in case I got it all wrong.
> 
> So for a dirty flash you just wipe the cache and the dalvik cache, then flash the rom and gapps package.
> 
> And I think you should also "clear /system" as well. I don't know that I needed to do it, but I have a working system following an install in which I did do it, after following your instructions. And I'm pretty sure MPGrimm2 did include clearing system as one of his steps (though he didn't include clearing Dalvik, which I think you also need to do).
> 
> This keeps your installed apps and setup but installs a new rom, the cache is rebuilt while you boot and could cause a slightly higher battery drain when you first start android. For a clean install you wipe the system(android+gapps), the data(installed apps and info) and both caches. This clears all the data and is like doing a clean install of android. So data media builds combine the space where you store apps with the space that stores your media into one unified location.
> 
> Perhaps you missed this little note about checking the layout for yourself. Get this free app and look at the partitions, I know a picture is worth a thousand words
> 
> *How to check your **Android version and **System Partition size:*
> 
> -Get the free app,Quick System Info PRO, to check the size of your partitions and remaining free space.
> 
> -Having a System Partition size of 500-600MB is needed when installing Android 4.2+ Roms.
> 
> -Check your version of Android by going to settings/About Tablet/Android Version.
> 
> Yes, I had already installed Quick System Info PRO, and it's very helpful. But it doesn't tell what the mount points are (or, at least, the parts of it I looked at related to storage don't. It did help me see and confirm the sizes of my partitions, which was helpful. But even now, poking around, it's hard to figure out where the mount points are and what directories are stored where. Particularly after having done dirty flashes for a while now, there are directories left over from earlier, combined (non-data/media) architectures that I'm sure shouldn't be there. One of these days I really must do a clean install. :emoji_u1f603:
> 
> If you ever have problems with broken links just check the Gapps section of my thread for multiple options. I guess you just missed this bit but I always like to have a few options.
> 
> Yes, I saw this. Here are my concerns about the packages they point to.
> 
> *Gapps Downloads & Extras:*
> 
> The site from the following page that links to 20140105 gapps zip is still down.
> 
> *Main Gapps page @ Goo.im*
> 
> The first of the following links is for "Paranoid Android" and is much larger than the other gapps packages. I must have overlooked the description of how PA differs from the regular package, but I didn't think I would use all the other stuff that might be in it.
> 
> The last two of these are older packages, and I wanted to use the 20140105 version that you'd used.
> 
> *Android 4.4 Gapps:*
> 
> Android 4.4 Kitkat Gapps:
> Android 4.4 Kitkat Gapps:
> 
> Android 4.4 Kitkat Gapps:


----------



## RolandDeschain79

hdtodd said:


> RolandDeschain79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey again, I think I've located the crux of our communication problem. The Android system files are located on a separate partition/volume called "system". In addition there are two caches to wipe, cache and dalvik cache. So therefore the system is Not SDcard1 but a separate partition/volume that you cannot access.
> 
> I haven't looked at everything, but many or all of the core Linux apps are located in /system, which is directly accessible through a terminal command line. So I think you're right that the Android system files are located in a separate directory, called "system", which is mounted from /dev/store/cm-system. I haven't traced back far enough to find out if that's really under /storage/sdcard or under /mnt/shell/emulated, but I'd guess it's the former. "/system" is mounted read-only after booting, so I couldn't change it without remounting, so in that sense it is protected so I can't access it (I can read but not write or delete files).
> 
> But I'd contend that if you're doing a dirty flash, you'll want to use the "clear /system" (or similar) function in cminstall 6.0.4.9 (I think it's that version number -- the one by JCSullins that handles data/media installs) before installing the OS zip. That way you *should* be certain that your OS files are going into a cleared-out directory and won't have any bits of the old system lingering around to confuse things. This would be something a developer could probably clarify, in case I got it all wrong.
> 
> So for a dirty flash you just wipe the cache and the dalvik cache, then flash the rom and gapps package.
> 
> And I think you should also "clear /system" as well. I don't know that I needed to do it, but I have a working system following an install in which I did do it, after following your instructions. And I'm pretty sure MPGrimm2 did include clearing system as one of his steps (though he didn't include clearing Dalvik, which I think you also need to do).
Click to expand...

Ok well if you read Mpgrimms info you'll see that he says "(sometimes only the cache :thumbdown: )" This is why we don't recommend it, the rom script is supposed to handle it. Please take a look at Mpgrimm2's info about it here for a more detailed explanation. Please note that I'm just passing along the info to you and the appropriate links to it are already provided.

""*Dirty Install*" a rom typically involves formatting the system & cache (sometimes only the cache :thumbdown: ) and flashing a rom to preserve /data partition with user apps & settings.
A cleaner method for this is to format all 3 partitions, flash rom, and restore only /data from a backup."Mpgrimm2



hdtodd said:


> RolandDeschain79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I had already installed Quick System Info PRO, and it's very helpful. But it doesn't tell what the mount points are (or, at least, the parts of it I looked at related to storage don't. It did help me see and confirm the sizes of my partitions, which was helpful. But even now, poking around, it's hard to figure out where the mount points are and what directories are stored where. Particularly after having done dirty flashes for a while now, there are directories left over from earlier, combined (non-data/media) architectures that I'm sure shouldn't be there. One of these days I really mustdo a clean install. :emoji_u1f603:
> 
> If you ever have problems with broken links just check the Gapps section of my thread for multiple options. I guess you just missed this bit but I always like to have a few options.
> 
> Yes, I saw this. Here are my concerns about the packages they point to.
> 
> *Gapps Downloads & Extras:*
> 
> The site from the following page that links to 20140105 gapps zip is still down.
> 
> *Main Gapps page @ Goo.im*
> 
> The first of the following links is for "Paranoid Android" and is much larger than the other gapps packages. I must have overlooked the description of how PA differs from the regular package, but I didn't think I would use all the other stuff that might be in it.
> 
> The last two of these are older packages, and I wanted to use the 20140105 version that you'd used.
> 
> *Android 4.4 Gapps:*
> 
> Android 4.4 Kitkat Gapps:
> Android 4.4 Kitkat Gapps:
> 
> Android 4.4 Kitkat Gapps:
Click to expand...

You really must do a clean install because that's highly recommended and switching roms with dirty flashes could result in boot loops or errors. I don't see why you need the mount points to do an install but if you're interested you may wish to post in one of the development threads. This is a guide meant for updating that I have created based on information I have learned from other helpful people like Mpgrimm2 and Nevertells.

You really must make more of an effort to read the pages you are linked to. Your concerns about the gapps packages seems ridiculous because the Paranoid Android page clearly has four available 4.4 packages in a variety of sizes. The contents are individually listed below, this comes directly recommend by developer Flintman. I can't control if links are working or not on any given day, but safe and tested options are clearly linked. If you have objections to the packages recommend by the rom developers, then I would go and let them know.


----------



## hdtodd

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Ok well if you read Mpgrimms info you'll see that he says "(sometimes only the cache :thumbdown: )" This is why we don't recommend it, the rom script is supposed to handle it. Please take a look at Mpgrimm2's info about it here for a more detailed explanation. Please note that I'm just passing along the info to you and the appropriate links to it are already provided.
> 
> ""*Dirty Install*" a rom typically involves formatting the system & cache (sometimes only the cache :thumbdown: ) and flashing a rom to preserve /data partition with user apps & settings.
> A cleaner method for this is to format all 3 partitions, flash rom, and restore only /data from a backup."Mpgrimm2
> 
> You really must do a clean install because that's highly recommended and switching roms with dirty flashes could result in boot loops or errors. I don't see why you need the mount points to do an install but if you're interested you may wish to post in one of the development threads. This is a guide meant for updating that I have created based on information I have learned from other helpful people like Mpgrimm2 and Nevertells.
> 
> You really must make more of an effort to read the pages you are linked to. Your concerns about the gapps packages seems ridiculous because the Paranoid Android page clearly has four available 4.4 packages in a variety of sizes. The contents are individually listed below, this comes directly recommend by developer Flintman. I can't control if links are working or not on any given day, but safe and tested options are clearly linked. If you have objections to the packages recommend by the rom developers, then I would go and let them know.


Re the clean /system, cache, & Dalvik cache if you're going to even attempt a dirty install: yep, I got it, and that's what I did, even though the two documentations I referenced each omit (a different) removal. And yes, I know that if it doesn't work or I have odd problems, backup, clear everything, install the OS and apps, and restore /data. If I'm lucky enough to have not bricked the TP.

I needed the mount points to make sure I didn't blow away the zips I was trying to install. If they were stored in a directory under /system, and I blew away /system, the files I was trying to install wouldn't be there. So I moved them to /data, which I wasn't blowing away. And it worked. At least the installs worked, the system boots, and the apps run, and my old configuration data is still there. That seems like a simpler way to do things if it works. And if it doesn't, the fault is mine and the fix is documented. But to do this at all, I needed to know the real storage location of the directories and files, and that's hard to find (or at least it was for me).

My concern about the variety of PA gapps packages was the range of size (85MB to 265MB or so) and uncertainty about what I really needed. And I really don't understand what the "PA" business is about -- what's paranoid about those packages. If that's explained, then I just missed it. So for my install, I chose the package you demo'd on your video, though I had to find a server that was actually working. But I did follow your link above and go back to see what's there in the "Paranoid Android" packages, and "stock" seems a better match (though some overkill) for what I need, so I'll go try it. Downloading now.

I don't blame anyone for a web page being down, least of all you: I understand that you have no operational responsibility for those sites, and those things happen in any case. I was explaining part of why it took me more than 2 hrs to do the upgrade, and for those who follow, suggesting alternatives should they run into similar problems. It really is a 2 hr job, or less if you've got a fast connection and know what you're doing. I was trying to "pay it forward".

Thanks for your help and information.


----------



## sindizzy

So I installed jcsullins CM11 on my niece's TP and after giving it some thought I think I am just going to make her the main user. Initially I had made her mom the main user with my niece as secondary. It seems though that I cant sideload apps on the secondary account like those from the Amazon App Store and she has tons of games on there.

So my question is...what is the best way to re-initialize the accounts? I don't want to go through the installation again so there must be a way to just delete the accounts and start as if its a freshly installed ROM.

~AGP


----------



## hdtodd

hdtodd said:


> My concern about the variety of PA gapps packages was the range of size (85MB to 265MB or so) and uncertainty about what I really needed. And I really don't understand what the "PA" business is about -- what's paranoid about those packages. If that's explained, then I just missed it. So for my install, I chose the package you demo'd on your video, though I had to find a server that was actually working. But I did follow your link above and go back to see what's there in the "Paranoid Android" packages, and "stock" seems a better match (though some overkill) for what I need, so I'll go try it. Downloading now.


Just to close the loop on this, my attempt to install pa-gapps-stock onto a cm-11 Android OS was only partly sucessful. This was a dirty flash: using moboot-038, boot into JCSullins' CMW (installed from update-CWM-jcs-dm-tenderloin-20140317.zip), clear /system, /cache, and Dalvik cache; install cm-11-20140409-SNAPSHOT-jcsullins-tenderloin.zip and then pa_gapps-stock-4.4.2-20140524-signed.zip; and reboot. During the pa_gapps install, it informed me that there wasn't enough space to install Chrome (!). System booted just fine. Desktop app icons all erased. Periodic (5 sec to 30 sec intervals) "Google keyboard has failed" messages with a required click of "OK" before you can do anything else. And my TP wouldn't connect with my Bluetooth keyboard. Checked a couple of apps and they seem to function, but the keyboard failure messages and lack of a real keyboard were too much of a nuisance to continue.

So I went through the same process again but this time installed gapps-kk-20140105-signed.zip (the one in Roland's video, I think) instead of pa_gapps, as I had yesterday. Install went without complaint. System booted without incident. Desktop still cleared of icons but repopulation worked. Apps seem to work as expected. Bluetooth keyboard works as expected. So the problem might have been that particular "stock" pa_gapps distribution. I may try again in the future, but for now I'll stick with what works.

I looked at the install scripts in the .zip files, and it looks like *most but not all* files that are being installed go under /system for the OS install. So far, I seem to have been lucky that the other files that linger around don't seem to be interfering -- or they've been replaced during the install.


----------



## nevertells

hdtodd said:


> Just to close the loop on this, my attempt to install pa-gapps-stock onto a cm-11 Android OS was only partly sucessful. This was a dirty flash: using moboot-038, boot into JCSullins' CMW (installed from update-CWM-jcs-dm-tenderloin-20140317.zip), clear /system, /cache, and Dalvik cache; install cm-11-20140409-SNAPSHOT-jcsullins-tenderloin.zip and then pa_gapps-stock-4.4.2-20140524-signed.zip; and reboot.


I took the time to go back and read the previous posts leading up to your most recent. and your attempts to "dirty flash" CM11 over the top of CM10.2. The Rom you tried to dirty flash is a data/media Rom and the part of Roland's guide you should have followed is in post #2, How to install Android 4.4.2 data/.media builds. He very specifically says that you must uninstall Android using ACMEUninstaller2 and then prepare your partitions for a data/media Rom. So it's no wonder you are having all kinds of issues. There was no room for Chrome because you never increased the size of the /data partition or volume, whatever you want to call them. When properly done, you will end up with a data partition that contains the majority of the available memory and a media partition(the WebOS SD card/USB drive) that contains maybe 2 to three gigs depending on which resize zip you choose to flash before installing a data/media Rom. I recommend keeping around 2 gigs for the media partition. The pa_gapps may have worked if you had increased the system partition, but you would have had to use ACMEInstaller5 that takes care of that housekeeping, but you did not do that either.

So you really need to go read post #2 and follow those instructions and I suspect all your problems will go away. And personally I would stick with the gapps-kk-20140105-signed.zip. PA_gapps zips tend to have a variety of different configurations and the 0405 is a nice safe traditional install of the gapps.

And one other suggestion, if you are not sure of Roland's guide, which I think is just fine, you might want to try reading Mpgrimm2's guide on installing data/media Roms. His guide goes into a bit more detail on the whole subject, but following his instructions in post #9 will get you there. BTW, I would recommend you use his DataMediaCM1120140409 3.0Kern cminstall v2 JcSullins.zip.

NT


----------



## hdtodd

nevertells said:


> I took the time to go back and read the previous posts leading up to your most recent. and your attempts to "dirty flash" CM11 over the top of CM10.2. The Rom you tried to dirty flash is a data/media Rom and the part of Roland's guide you should have followed is in post #2, How to install Android 4.4.2 data/.media builds. He very specifically says that you must uninstall Android using ACMEUninstaller2 and then prepare your partitions for a data/media Rom. So it's no wonder you are having all kinds of issues. There was no room for Chrome because you never increased the size of the /data partition or volume, whatever you want to call them. When properly done, you will end up with a data partition that contains the majority of the available memory and a media partition(the WebOS SD card/USB drive) that contains maybe 2 to three gigs depending on which resize zip you choose to flash before installing a data/media Rom. I recommend keeping around 2 gigs for the media partition. The pa_gapps may have worked if you had increased the system partition, but you would have had to use ACMEInstaller5 that takes care of that housekeeping, but you did not do that either.
> 
> So you really need to go read post #2 and follow those instructions and I suspect all your problems will go away. And personally I would stick with the gapps-kk-20140105-signed.zip. PA_gapps zips tend to have a variety of different configurations and the 0405 is a nice safe traditional install of the gapps.
> 
> And one other suggestion, if you are not sure of Roland's guide, which I think is just fine, you might want to try reading Mpgrimm2's guide on installing data/media Roms. His guide goes into a bit more detail on the whole subject, but following his instructions in post #9 will get you there. BTW, I would recommend you use his DataMediaCM1120140409 3.0Kern cminstall v2 JcSullins.zip.
> 
> NT


nevertells,

Thanks for the followup. But actually, I haven't been having problems with the installed system. I had previously used Tailor to prepare the storage for the data/media architecture [7GB for media and 18GB for data, I think it is]. So the system was already set when I wanted to start this update. Once I'd gotten the update install zips to the right partition, I had no trouble with the install of the OS or the gapp-kk package that Roland had demo'd in his video. My problem was with the pa_gapp zip when I subsequently tried it. I bagged that one and went back to the one that works.

I'm sorry that my earlier post has created some confusion. I had worked through the dirty flash, synthesizing between two sets of instructions, and gotten to a working system without incident. I was just commenting that for those who want to take that route, against advice otherwise, the instructions (the two I'd seen) each omit a different step that I thought might be important (one missed clearing /system and the other missed clearing Dalvik cache); and that it helps to know where the directories are actually located so you don't put your install zips in a location that you're going to wipe clean -- and it took me a while to figure out where sdcard and sdcard1 were and what they really store.

The one problem I did have was when I tried to install the full pa_gapp package, using the same process I'd used earlier for gapp-kk-20140105-signed.zip. Several things broke and the install process wouldn't install Chrome. Not a problem for me: I just re-did the dirty flash with gapp-kk and it works fine again. But for others that follow, it might be helpful to know that that's a result they might get, too. And if they really want that pa_gapp package, the dirty flash approach may not be the right route to get there. So I think my experience reinforces two things you've just said: do a clean install; use gapp-kk rather than pa_gapp unless you have some particular need for pa_gapp (and, I'd add, be prepared for some problems if you do proceed with pa_gapp). But, at least in my experience (and I don't hack around much on the TP, so the installs have been pretty clean), a dirty flash seems to work pretty well in the data/media environment with jcsullins' CWM (6.0.4.9 I think it is).

I've read through many of your posts and learned much from them. I'll take this opportunity to thank you directly for sharing your expertise.

David


----------



## crawford69

Will RolandDeschain79 be making a video or a new post how to use the TPToolbox?


----------



## nevertells

crawford69 said:


> Will RolandDeschain79 be making a video or a new post how to use the TPToolbox?


Maybe when the toolbox is more mature. It's still very new with little bugs to be worked out and other features to be added according to J.C Sullins. It would be very premature to make a video now when Roland would just have to change it again and again. And you are really kind of posting in the wrong thread too. All the guides and videos are for installing CyanogenMod the old fashioned way. You are aware of the CM11 and TPtoolbox threads over on XDA, right?


----------



## RolandDeschain79

nevertells said:


> Maybe when the toolbox is more mature. It's still very new with little bugs to be worked out and other features to be added according to J.C Sullins. It would be very premature to make a video now when Roland would just have to change it again and again. And you are really kind of posting in the wrong thread too. All the guides and videos are for installing CyanogenMod the old fashioned way. You are aware of the CM11 and TPtoolbox threads over on XDA, right?





crawford69 said:


> Will RolandDeschain79 be making a video or a new post how to use the TPToolbox?


I will be making a video about Jcsullins excellent TPToolbox but Nevertells is 100% correct that it's best to wait a while. He has hinted in his thread that there will be several fixes in an upcoming build. It would be impolite to ask when a new build will be available but i'm sure it will be another two weeks or so :winkP: However Jcsullins instructional thread is available here and the TPToolbox is a great tool. Early adopters are generally experienced users ready to throw caution to the wind for a quick flash fix


----------



## froz

I have the worst wireless signals on my touchpads. Does anyone know if there is any way to configure the wireless adapter power? I just want to listen to toons on my deck 

Thanks!


----------



## RolandDeschain79

froz said:


> I have the worst wireless signals on my touchpads. Does anyone know if there is any way to configure the wireless adapter power? I just want to listen to toons on my deck
> 
> Thanks!


Got to have tunes on a nice summer day  Not much you can do from the TouchPad its more of a network problem, buying a better router would make the most difference(I use this Ac66U). However you can go to settings/WiFi/advanced(3Dots)/ and uncheck WiFi optimization. Its supposed to save you battery life but turning it off might boost the signal. Have fun in the summer sun


----------



## crawford69

RolandDeschain79 said:


> I will be making a video about Jcsullins excellent TPToolbox but Nevertells is 100% correct that it's best to wait a while. He has hinted in his thread that there will be several fixes in an upcoming build. It would be impolite to ask when a new build will be available but i'm sure it will be another two weeks or so :winkP: However Jcsullins instructional thread is available here and the TPToolbox is a great tool. Early adopters are generally experienced users ready to throw caution to the wind for a quick flash fix


Thank you RolandDeschain79 for your considerate response. I apologize for asking it in the wrong place.


----------



## lippy lipkowski

Roland.....First off you dedication and hard work on your explanations and videos is utterly superb! You most positively reside in the gentlemen and scholars category in my world. That said, after careful reading of your data / media explanatory text you included this explanation of JC and Philz Clockworkmod touch interface enabled recovery (OH MY GOD WHAT NICE WORK GUYS!!!!!!!)

"If you wish to go back to your previous setup you can use the new Jcsullins and Philz Touch DM-CWM recoveries to restore your older nandroid backups. Jcsullins and Philz DM-CWM recoveries can see both SDcards while restoring your backups. The Data partition will show up as SDcard and the Media Partition as SDcard1. Note that due to the larger size of data media, backups you cannot advanced restore the data partition of a data media back up on a non data media rom. Please leave our talented developers some feedback in their respective threads."

The question I have is this:

I am currently running JC's 20140409 cm11 (NICE ROM DUDE!)

If I restore my 10.1 non data/media build of JC's last 3kern test ROM, will the JC/Phil's touch enabled clockworkmod reschwing my partitions to a non data format, and if I go back to the 20140409 cm11, will it reschwing the partitions back to data/media configuration?

For that matter, does JC/Phil's touch enabled clockworkmod KNOW what type of build any given ROM is and does it automatically reschwing the partitions for ANY Touchpad Android Roms?

Additionally, what preparation do I need to make to go back to the 10.1 I am assuming I need to wipe the OS before restoring one or the other that I have backed up, but there are quite a few options for such clearing activities in JC/Philz touch enabled clockworkmod. So I am looking for a bump in the right direction.

Thanks so much for all your hard work gents. It is greatly appreciated.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

lippy lipkowski said:


> Roland.....First off you dedication and hard work on your explanations and videos is utterly superb! You most positively reside in the gentlemen and scholars category in my world. That said, after careful reading of your data / media explanatory text you included this explanation of JC and Philz Clockworkmod touch interface enabled recovery (OH MY GOD WHAT NICE WORK GUYS!!!!!!!)
> 
> "If you wish to go back to your previous setup you can use the new Jcsullins and Philz Touch DM-CWM recoveries to restore your older nandroid backups. Jcsullins and Philz DM-CWM recoveries can see both SDcards while restoring your backups. The Data partition will show up as SDcard and the Media Partition as SDcard1. Note that due to the larger size of data media, backups you cannot advanced restore the data partition of a data media back up on a non data media rom. Please leave our talented developers some feedback in their respective threads."
> 
> The question I have is this:
> 
> I am currently running JC's 20140409 cm11 (NICE ROM DUDE!)
> 
> If I restore my 10.1 non data/media build of JC's last 3kern test ROM, will the JC/Phil's touch enabled clockworkmod reschwing my partitions to a non data format, and if I go back to the 20140409 cm11, will it reschwing the partitions back to data/media configuration?
> 
> For that matter, does JC/Phil's touch enabled clockworkmod KNOW what type of build any given ROM is and does it automatically reschwing the partitions for ANY Touchpad Android Roms?
> 
> Additionally, what preparation do I need to make to go back to the 10.1 I am assuming I need to wipe the OS before restoring one or the other that I have backed up, but there are quite a few options for such clearing activities in JC/Philz touch enabled clockworkmod. So I am looking for a bump in the right direction.
> 
> Thanks so much for all your hard work gents. It is greatly appreciated.


Hi Thank you kindly, long days and pleasant nights to you. I'm happy to help but Jcsullins is the man when it comes to the HP TP. Yes when you restore a backup it will have the partition/volume layout that you used for the rom. If you make backups of each rom you can easily switch between data media and non data media roms by restoring the backup. You'd be best advised to uninstall android first and just install recovery and moboot before restoring a backup.

CWM knows what to do because of the rom script. The script formats your system partition and determines how/where it will be installed but it doesn't automatically set all your partitions, use Jcsullins TPToolbox for that. Read Mpgrimms thread here to learn about install scripts, he's much more knowledgeable on the subject than I am.

Happy flashing :grin:

Edit: I wanted to see what would happen if I restored my non DM backup with a DM rom and setup installed. It restored the rom but only had 2GB of space on my media partition, couldn't see data. I uninstalled and had a total of 27.5GB of free space left and WebOS. So doing that could result in you loosing some data however I appear to have more free space now. Not sure how that works.


----------



## easycow

Hi Roland,

Thanks for putting up a guide thread for Jcsullins TPToolbox. I know it's still under construction. I am very excited about it.

I have been using cm10.1 for quite a while. Now I am eager to go to cm11 with the TPToolbox. I assume that installing cm11 after a clean wipe with TPT, it won't work to recover my apps and data from my cm10.1 nandriod backup to the new cm11 rom. So I'll have to reinstall all my apps manually. Am I right?


----------



## RolandDeschain79

easycow said:


> Hi Roland,
> 
> Thanks for putting up a guide thread for Jcsullins TPToolbox. I know it's still under construction. I am very excited about it.
> 
> I have been using cm10.1 for quite a while. Now I am eager to go to cm11 with the TPToolbox. I assume that installing cm11 after a clean wipe with TPT, it won't work to recover my apps and data from my cm10.1 nandriod backup to the new cm11 rom. So I'll have to reinstall all my apps manually. Am I right?


No problem glad you're enjoying the guide so far, I was just working on it actually. I'm going to film a video this weekend about using the TPToolbox, I lost my voice for a few weeks 

I wouldn't recommend doing a data restore when moving to data media roms. I would definitely make a back up and save that to my PC just in case. You can restore the installed apps via the play store which tracks all the apps you own and can auto download them onto a new device. You can also use a free app like Airdroid to backup your apps and data. Titianum backup is a great paid app for backing up if you want to try that out, Nevertells is always recommending it. You have backup options its just best to make this install as clean as possible since you're moving to a new OS with a new partition/volume layout. Have fun with the new builds.

*Airdroid *


----------



## easycow

RolandDeschain79 said:


> No problem glad you're enjoying the guide so far, I was just working on it actually. I'm going to film a video this weekend about using the TPToolbox, I lost my voice for a few weeks
> 
> I wouldn't recommend doing a data restore when moving to data media roms. I would definitely make a back up and save that to my PC just in case. You can restore the installed apps via the play store which tracks all the apps you own and can auto download them onto a new device. You can also use a free app like Airdroid to backup your apps and data. Titianum backup is a great paid app for backing up if you want to try that out, Nevertells is always recommending it. You have backup options its just best to make this install as clean as possible since you're moving to a new OS with a new partition/volume layout. Have fun with the new builds.
> 
> *Airdroid *


Thanks. Will try your recommended methods for backing up apps and data.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

New Super Easy Way Guide and video available

*[ROM GUIDE]How to use the TouchPad Toolbox to install Android "The Super Easy Way"(DM & Non-DM)*


----------



## mrputtputt

I managed to put the kitkat 4.4.2 using jcsullins cm11 (20140317 build). I also used tp toolbox to wipe out webos and just put android. (wasn't quite intentional since I was playing around the menu, but it's not a big loss for me since i'm mostly in android anyway). It just sucks if i want to put it back and put all the pre-ware patches i applied since that takes me time but not a major thing.

I came from 4.3 using evervolv. I tried to go to 4.4 since es explorer seems to crash quite a bit after a while mostly when launching videos locally or over my NAS. So hopefully this fixes it. I re-installed evervolv a few times and es explorer runs fine in the beginning but starts crashing later.

all seem to be working well but I 'd like to go back to my evervolv dpi of about 135. I used the dpi resolution change app (suggested by RolandDeschain79 in an XDA thread). For some odd reason, it won't go to 135 after a reboot and i gave it superuser privilege already. i tried a couple of other tools but it didn't seem to help. other options?


----------



## RolandDeschain79

mrputtputt said:


> I managed to put the kitkat 4.4.2 using jcsullins cm11 (20140317 build). I also used tp toolbox to wipe out webos and just put android. (wasn't quite intentional since I was playing around the menu, but it's not a big loss for me since i'm mostly in android anyway). It just sucks if i want to put it back and put all the pre-ware patches i applied since that takes me time but not a major thing.
> 
> I came from 4.3 using evervolv. I tried to go to 4.4 since es explorer seems to crash quite a bit after a while mostly when launching videos locally or over my NAS. So hopefully this fixes it. I re-installed evervolv a few times and es explorer runs fine in the beginning but starts crashing later.
> 
> all seem to be working well but I 'd like to go back to my evervolv dpi of about 135. I used the dpi resolution change app (suggested by RolandDeschain79 in an XDA thread). For some odd reason, it won't go to 135 after a reboot and i gave it superuser privilege already. i tried a couple of other tools but it didn't seem to help. other options?


What launcher are you using? That will help you to customize the appearance, try one of these. Evervov 4.3 is a little unstable, try some of the other 4.4.x roms. Ive been using the AOKP one, I use ES all the time and have had no crashing with it.

GO Launcher EX

GO Launcher HD for Pad

Use MX player for videos

*[ROM] [AOKP 4.4.2 kitkat ][3.0 Kernel] for the HP Touchpad** By* *Sixohtew*

*Notes:* Low battery to medium battery drain (-5mA to -20mA), h/w video, Camera, Bluetooth, Audio & Mic, Inverted volume controls, Fullscreen(no Nav bar),

*Note:* To add the navigation bar got to settings/navigation bar/settings/Enable navigation bar(Check the box)

*Note:* If you can't connect the USB in Win7/8.1 go to settings/Developer options/USB debugging and (Uncheck the box)

Refer to this guide for all you data media rom needs. All the info about keeping WebOS and using the TPToolbox  .

*[ROM GUIDE]How to use the TouchPad Toolbox to install Android "The Super Easy Way"(DM & Non-DM)*


----------



## mrputtputt

RolandDeschain79,

For the launcher, it's just the stock one that came with jcsullin's build. Is that what one would call stock android kit-kat 4.4 launcher?

I also used mx player for videos in addition to rocklite (original one i used) and es file explorer's video player. All 3 pretty much were crashing, including ultimate video that i added in the end.

but so far with jcsullin's 4.4 build, no crashes to date playing videos off my nas. The crash was more like an immediate reboot when i was on evervolv 4.3 but so far, all good! 

i'll try the recommendations you have for launcher. thanks!

P.S. I noticed one minor difference with jcsullin's vs. evervolv is that there wasn't a shortcut for rotate on/off on the sub-menu when pressing top right-hand corner (where shortcuts to wifi, bluetooth, settting, etc are). have to research how to do that w/o using a widget if there is one.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

mrputtputt said:


> RolandDeschain79,
> 
> For the launcher, it's just the stock one that came with jcsullin's build. Is that what one would call stock android kit-kat 4.4 launcher?
> 
> I also used mx player for videos in addition to rocklite (original one i used) and es file explorer's video player. All 3 pretty much were crashing, including ultimate video that i added in the end.
> 
> but so far with jcsullin's 4.4 build, no crashes to date playing videos off my nas. The crash was more like an immediate reboot when i was on evervolv 4.3 but so far, all good!
> 
> i'll try the recommendations you have for launcher. thanks!
> 
> P.S. I noticed one minor difference with jcsullin's vs. evervolv is that there wasn't a shortcut for rotate on/off on the sub-menu when pressing top right-hand corner (where shortcuts to wifi, bluetooth, settting, etc are). have to research how to do that w/o using a widget if there is one.


The launcher can vary based on the rom but you can consider whichever one came with the rom as stock. Search launcher in the play store to see a huge variety of them to try out. I have an older video about them but its from CM9 days and rather dated now. Might be worth a look for some more info, have fun with those launchers.

Please remember that these roms are often made by different developers and the layout/defaults can vary widely. Evervolv is an AOSP rom and Jcsullins CM11 is a CyanogenMod rom.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

New AOKP video:

*[ROM GUIDE]How to use the TouchPad Toolbox to install Android "The Super Easy Way"(DM & Non-DM)*


----------



## dihydrogen

I'm currently using jscullins 0625 from a complete wipe, no WebOS. Reflashed A6. Experiencing the following bugs:


200 mA drain
device is permanently "awake"
device will randomly completely shutdown


----------



## nevertells

dihydrogen said:


> I'm currently using jscullins 0625 from a complete wipe, no WebOS. Reflashed A6. Experiencing the following bugs:
> 
> 
> 200 mA drain
> device is permanently "awake"
> device will randomly completely shutdown


Try one of his earlier CM11 Roms.


----------



## lbwhitney80

I have a question about Milaq's CM10.2 data media rom. I don't know if this is the right place to post. I have a HP Touchpad 32G, running Milaq's cm-10.2-20140908-UNOFFICAL from his website and JCSullins Philz cwm6.0.4.7 recovery. Everything has been running great with this version of android. Lately i have been having storage issues from the playstore. When I try updating or installing apps it has an error insufficient space available. I have done the tailor repartitioning and it shows I have 17 G of free space. Any ideas why google playstore can't update anything?


----------



## 2barevo

Help please. This is my first time installing android on my touchpad. I'm getting an error during checking install files.

>>> Checking install files...

Checking zip 'cm-11-20140409-SNAPSHOT-jcsullins-tenderloin.zip'

Checking zip 'gapps-kk020140105-signed.zip'

Checking zip 'update-PhilZ_CWM-jcs-dn-tenderloin-20140317.zip'

ERROR: unrecognized/unsupported zip 'update-PhilZ_CWM-jcs-dn-tenderloin-20140317.zip'

ERROR: 1 unrecognized/unsupported zip files

ERROR: Checking Install ZIP files. Aborting.

I've tried different combinations of rom, gapps, and recoveries and I keep getting the same error. I do a complete date reset everytime using Touchpad toolbox (V41 2014-08-10). Any help would be greatly appreciated..


----------



## jcsullins

2barevo said:


> Help please. This is my first time installing android on my touchpad. I'm getting an error during checking install files.
> 
> >>> Checking install files...
> Checking zip 'cm-11-20140409-SNAPSHOT-jcsullins-tenderloin.zip'
> Checking zip 'gapps-kk020140105-signed.zip'
> Checking zip 'update-PhilZ_CWM-jcs-dn-tenderloin-20140317.zip'
> ERROR: unrecognized/unsupported zip 'update-PhilZ_CWM-jcs-dn-tenderloin-20140317.zip'
> ERROR: 1 unrecognized/unsupported zip files
> ERROR: Checking Install ZIP files. Aborting.
> 
> 
> I've tried different combinations of rom, gapps, and recoveries and I keep getting the same error. I do a complete date reset everytime using Touchpad toolbox (V41 2014-08-10). Any help would be greatly appreciated..


The recoveries compatible with v40 of tptoolbox are not compatible w/ v41.

Use one linked on this post:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=54986968&postcount=293


----------



## mikec23

Hi,

I'm using JC's latest buid 20141002 which was dirty flashed (clearing the cache's) over the 20140930 build.

I used the toolbox v4.1 to install, got rid of webos and used philz cwm dated 20140612
Everything looks great - Netflix works, Bluetooth to speaker and no crashes.

But, when not docked the WiFi doesn't reconnect on wakeup. The settings I have in advanced are for WiFi during sleep when plugged in and WiFi optimisation to preserve battery set to off. When the tablet is woken, going to the settings page is enough for a reconnect, but it is a bit strange.

For now I will switch on WiFi when asleep,but wonder if somehow the network drivers have changed, or is there a setting somewhere I missed?

Mike


----------



## nevertells

mikec23 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm using JC's latest buid 20141002 which was dirty flashed (clearing the cache's) over the 20140930 build.
> 
> I used the toolbox v4.1 to install, got rid of webos and used philz cwm dated 20140612
> Everything looks great - Netflix works, Bluetooth to speaker and no crashes.
> 
> But, when not docked the WiFi doesn't reconnect on wakeup. The settings I have in advanced are for WiFi during sleep when plugged in and WiFi optimisation to preserve battery set to off. When the tablet is woken, going to the settings page is enough for a reconnect, but it is a bit strange.
> 
> For now I will switch on WiFi when asleep,but wonder if somehow the network drivers have changed, or is there a setting somewhere I missed?
> 
> Mike


My settings for WiFi are "keep WiFi on during sleep" , set to never and optimization unchecked. I have no issues with WiFi reconnecting when I wake my TP up. What are you talking about "when not docked"? Do you mean on the TouchStone?

NT


----------



## mikec23

nevertells said:


> My settings for WiFi are "keep WiFi on during sleep" , set to never and optimization unchecked. I have no issues with WiFi reconnecting when I wake my TP up. What are you talking about "when not docked"? Do you mean on the TouchStone?
> 
> NT


Yes, on the touchstone. Then everything was goodgood even with the settings I had before.

Now, ater using all day on and off it all works with no WiFi drops, but must be burning more power.

So I now have the settings the same as yours. I think the touchpad did manage to reconnect on its own from the settings I had before but the ROM is so good I will just enjoy it as it is with WiFi on all the time.

Mike


----------



## nevertells

mikec23 said:


> Yes, on the touchstone. Then everything was goodgood even with the settings I had before.
> 
> Now, ater using all day on and off it all works with no WiFi drops, but must be burning more power.
> 
> So I now have the settings the same as yours. I think the touchpad did manage to reconnect on its own from the settings I had before but the ROM is so good I will just enjoy it as it is with WiFi on all the time.
> 
> Mike


If you have Battery Monitor Widget installed, set WiFi to stay on "always" and put to sleep for a couple of hours. Then set it to "never" and do the same thing again. Then you will see the difference in battery usage between always on and always off. If I remember the last time I tried that, it was not that big of a difference. Maybe like -10mA.

Also, sometimes after a few reboots, whatever it is that is bothering the WiFi settles down. Another one of those "FM" things. :grin:

NT


----------



## mikec23

nevertells said:


> If you have Battery Monitor Widget installed, set WiFi to stay on "always" and put to sleep for a couple of hours. Then set it to "never" and do the same thing again. Then you will see the difference in battery usage between always on and always off. If I remember the last time I tried that, it was not that big of a difference. Maybe like -10mA.
> 
> Also, sometimes after a few reboots, whatever it is that is bothering the WiFi settles down. Another one of those "FM" things. :grin:
> 
> NT


Hmmm,

Sadly after changing to WiFi always on the next morning, having put on touchstone, it was dead. I charged it up and changed WiFi back to not being always on and now it seems better behaved. So I can't explain what happened.

I have 3c toolbox pro running and it shows a discharge rate when asleep of -10 at present with Bluetooth on. I will need to check what happens with WiFi always on.

Mike


----------



## RolandDeschain79

The End of WebOS has been announced! All users wishing to keep it installed should make sure they have all there apps installed before January, 15, 2015. You will not be able to activate the HP Touchpad via WebOS after this date so no more using the WebOS doctor or doing complete data resets after this time. You have been warned!






Q: What features will no longer function after the services are shut down?
A: The webOS devices will continue to work without cloud services. However the following features will no longer be available:

Downloading of new apps or updates. The HP App Catalog will be unavailable after the shutdown.
Backup or restore devices from the cloud
Setup new devices
Lost passwords will no longer be recoverable

Main infor for the WebOS shutdown:

WebOS shutdown FAQ:

WebOS Survival Kit

[Fix Guide] How to Reflash the A6 Firmware + How to use the WebOS Doctor

[Video+Guide] HP TouchPad Root Certificate fix for WebOS cloud services


----------



## tzzoooma

I have had the hardest time getting android on my 32g touchpad. I tried unsuccessfully last year

and gave up until now. I must have had some serious file or directory corruption, because I had

to eventually wipe and rewrite everything manually.

Now that I've gotten jcsullins rom installed and working, i have one major issue i'm hoping someone can help with.

when the touchpad goes to sleep, it shuts down completely. and i can only get it going again by holding power

and center button and then rebooting it.

does anyone have any idea if this is a settings issue, or something else?


----------



## RolandDeschain79

tzzoooma said:


> I have had the hardest time getting android on my 32g touchpad. I tried unsuccessfully last year
> 
> and gave up until now. I must have had some serious file or directory corruption, because I had
> 
> to eventually wipe and rewrite everything manually.
> 
> Now that I've gotten jcsullins rom installed and working, i have one major issue i'm hoping someone can help with.
> 
> when the touchpad goes to sleep, it shuts down completely. and i can only get it going again by holding power
> 
> and center button and then rebooting it.
> 
> does anyone have any idea if this is a settings issue, or something else?


I've also seen this happen with several other roms but haven't found a solution or reason why. It seems to only happen if you're under 20-30% battery health so I've tried to charge it before it reaches this point. For the most part that has worked for me but you can create a rule for auto shutdown @ 30% and that might fix the issue.

-You can add an automatic shutdown Rule by doing the following.
-AutomateIt, Play Store Link- What to do: New Rule/Trigger Battery level(Below 20%)/Action/Shutdown//save. Or
-Llama, Play Store Link- Location Profiles:Event tab choose + (at the bottom of the screen) Addcondition (battery Level Below 20%) Actions (turn off phone)

I mention the issue @ 7:04


----------



## tzzoooma

RolandDeschain79 said:


> I've also seen this happen with several other roms but haven't found a solution or reason why. It seems to only happen if you're under 20-30% battery health so I've tried to charge it before it reaches this point. For the most part that has worked for me but you can create a rule for auto shutdown @ 30% and that might fix the issue.


thanks, but i may have had another issue where my pad didn't play nice with the rom.

reflashed eos rom and all is well.


----------



## picassokat

Roland, never thanked you for this tutorial, so thanks so much. I tried a couple of other Roms but I've been rolling with Milaq's for over a year. CM11 works great, updated nightly, love it. I have pure android on my nexus, so get to use both. Thanks all.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

picassokat said:


> Roland, never thanked you for this tutorial, so thanks so much. I tried a couple of other Roms but I've been rolling with Milaq's for over a year. CM11 works great, updated nightly, love it. I have pure android on my nexus, so get to use both. Thanks all.


Thank you kind sir, long days and pleasant nights to you. Soon you'll be testing out Android 5.0 on your HP TP :grin:


----------



## garux

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Thank you kind sir, long days and pleasant nights to you. Soon you'll be testing out Android 5.0 on your HP TP :grin:


Roland 'Thanks So Much' for taking the time in putting this Video together. It's really GREAT NEWS to see our HP TouchPad Tablet moving onto the next version of Android. I have just one question, if you don't mind, are you using 'Dalvik' or 'ART' for your runtime? Or, should we continue with Dalvik going to Android 5.0?

Thanks again for all your efforts. You are truly a 'Blessing' take your precious time out of your schedule to show us all what our HP TouchPad can really do.


----------



## nevertells

garux said:


> Roland 'Thanks So Much' for taking the time in putting this Video together. It's really GREAT NEWS to see our HP TouchPad Tablet moving onto the next version of Android. I have just one question, if you don't mind, are you using 'Dalvik' or 'ART' for your runtime? Or, should we continue with Dalvik going to Android 5.0?
> 
> Thanks again for all your efforts. You are truly a 'Blessing' take your precious time out of your schedule to show us all what our HP TouchPad can really do.


I thought I read somewhere that ART would be the default runtime in L. It might not even have Dalvik available.

NT


----------



## nevertells

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Thank you kind sir, long days and pleasant nights to you. Soon you'll be testing out Android 5.0 on your HP TP :grin:


Roland, Watched your new "L" 5.0 video, nice job. Please check something for me. Try pressing and holding the home button to wake up the TouchPad. I found on KK that the home button was less responsive that previous versions and required a second or two sometimes. I'm wondering if it is the same way on "L".

NT


----------



## garux

nevertells said:


> I thought I read somewhere that ART would be the default runtime in L. It might not even have Dalvik available.
> 
> NT


Thanks so much for your response, NT, Is it safe to use ART in JCS 1125 rom? If so, I would like to try in KitKat to become more familiar with ART before moving onto Lollipop.


----------



## nevertells

garux said:


> Thanks so much for your response, NT, Is it safe to use ART in JCS 1125 rom? If so, I would like to try in KitKat to become more familiar with ART before moving onto Lollipop.


I have read of folks doing that with varying degrees of success. There is nothing really to become familiar with. Dalvik and ART do their thing in the background with nothing for the user to look at or changing settings on. Keep in mind if you decide to switch to ART on 1125 and reboot, it may take quite a while before your TouchPad finishes rebooting. ART takes a lot longer to rebuild the apps info than Dalvik. You may have noticed folks saying how long Flintman's new 5.0 build takes to get started on the first boot. That is why.

NT


----------



## garux

nevertells said:


> I have read of folks doing that with varying degrees of success. There is nothing really to become familiar with. Dalvik and ART do their thing in the background with nothing for the user to look at or changing settings on. Keep in mind if you decide to switch to ART on 1125 and reboot, it may take quite a while before your TouchPad finishes rebooting. ART takes a lot longer to rebuild the apps info than Dalvik. You may have noticed folks saying how long Flintman's new 5.0 build takes to get started on the first boot. That is why.
> 
> NT


Thanks, NT, for the heads up. With all that in mind, I'll wait a bit before moving onto ART. Thanks again.


----------



## GnatGoSplat

garux said:


> Thanks, NT, for the heads up. With all that in mind, I'll wait a bit before moving onto ART. Thanks again.


This discussion made me decide to switch mine to ART on JCS 1015. No problems so far and actually benchmarks slightly faster in Antutu (though benchmarks often vary so may not mean anything).


----------



## garux

garux said:


> Thanks, NT, for the heads up. With all that in mind, I'll wait a bit before moving onto ART. Thanks again.


When going from Dalvik to ART, in CWM. is the cache partition still required to be wiped? Are there any other cache partitions needing wiped? I'm just trying to get all my ducks in the pond.


----------



## GnatGoSplat

No wipes required. I'd guess it wipes cache as part of the process.


----------



## garux

GnatGoSplat said:


> No wipes required. I'd guess it wipes cache as part of the process.


Thanks for the information. I'm still digesting the articles on ART.


----------



## GnatGoSplat

I think it doesn't hurt to try it. You can switch back and forth. I haven't switched back and forth on the TP yet, but I've done it on my phone probably a half dozen times.


----------



## nevertells

garux said:


> Thanks for the information. I'm still digesting the articles on ART.


Best thing to do to prepare yourself for the eventual switch to ART.

NT


----------



## garux

nevertells said:


> Best thing to do to prepare yourself for the eventual switch to ART.
> 
> NT


As always NT, thanks for your comments. I can wait until Lollipop becomes more stable and folks like yourself take the big plunge, to say it's OK to come out of the woods.


----------



## nevertells

garux said:


> As always NT, thanks for your comments. I can wait until Lollipop becomes more stable and folks like yourself take the big plunge, to say it's OK to come out of the woods.


You should know me by now, I am a big advocate of backing up, flashing, testing and if you don't like what you see, restore your backup. I could tell you it's OK in my opinion and you try it and hate it. Or just the opposite, I hate it and you love it. There is only one way to find out, take the plunge.

Happy Plunging! :goodcry:

NT


----------

